# EXT - Extract Resources



## dwecke2000 (19 January 2006)

Looks the goods. UK fund manager bought up big. Worth a look, lots uranium and gold!!


----------



## nizar (19 January 2006)

*Re: EXT - Tuart Resources*

According to dec company update, these guys are producing 3,500oz/month of gold...

They are not producing uranium at the moment, but they have exploration licences in Namibia near Langer Heinrich (PDN)...

I thought it was held by retail investors, but if fund manager buys big, could mean sumthing...

Heaps of potential upside i think...


----------



## laurie (25 January 2006)

*Re: EXT - Tuart Resources*

In Trading Halt     

cheers laurie


----------



## nizar (25 January 2006)

Do u hold laurie?

What do u think the announcement will be about?

Drilling update/capital raising??


----------



## sam76 (25 January 2006)

*Re: EXT - Tuart Resources*

A broker friend told me today that it's a capital raising.

On watchlist atm


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

*Re: EXT - Tuart Resources*

Can't be. They just had one. I reckon its all good news, if not it will be punished sorely!!


----------



## laurie (25 January 2006)

*Re: EXT - Tuart Resources*

Yes I do hold

1.Capital raising
2.Found heaps of U308
3.SPP
4.Take Over Offer! 

cheers laurie  

lol topped up yesterday


----------



## crackaton (30 January 2006)

*Re: EXT - Tuart Resources*

Just me here? Oh well. .10 just around the corner. Wait and see.


----------



## johnno261 (2 February 2006)

*EXTRACT RESOURCES*

Wow what a ride the fellow Extract Resources holders are having. I purchased in a few weeks back at 3.5cents and we hit 9.8 cents today and I am still holding. This has as much  potential as Paladin. That's a big call!! I am just going to sit back with an extremely comfortable buffer zone and take in the ride!!!! 130million traded today and so far for the week about 400million traded which is nearly the entire company turned over in 4 days!!!
EXT are a Gold Producer in W.A. and are about to drill right next to Paladin and Rios land in Namibia!!  The slightest sniff of Yellowcake and we are off into the stratosphere!!
Good Luck to those that hold!!


----------



## laurie (2 February 2006)

The problem with EXT if you take profits one day hoping to buy in the next day or so it may backfire if it goes into a trading halt again to report drilling results or someother ann that can push the sp up north so that's why I'm hanging on until it reaches the mid .20's and make a decision then if I should take a profit again it could still be climbing    

cheers laurie


----------



## johnno261 (2 February 2006)

same same Laurie. This thing may not stop and just keep it's upward projection. I am surprised it has held up but maybe dont speak too soon Johnno!!!!


----------



## laurie (2 February 2006)

*Re: EXTRACT RESOURCES*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> This has as much  potential as Paladin. That's a big call!! Good Luck to those that hold!!




Well Johnno261 it will be BIGGER than PDN because it's in the same area no other company will be in a similar position and those that missed out on PDN myself included will not want to miss this ride knowing how far PDN has gone it's now up to drilling results  :goodnight 

cheers laurie


----------



## pussycat2005 (2 February 2006)

I'm holding 
Is it possible ext can reach the mid 25 range??
There was a bit of dumping going on this afternoon mostly from panic sellers otherwise the price action this morning was phenomenal..


----------



## laurie (7 February 2006)

This evening EXT was issued with ANOTHER speed camera fine from the ASX at 5:16pm!! FMD.... ASX still trying to hold it down!!

cheers laurie


----------



## surelle (7 February 2006)

"FMD.... ASX still trying to hold it down!!"

sorry for the ignorance ..whats FMD


----------



## laurie (7 February 2006)

*F* *ck
*M* y
*D* og

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (7 February 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> The problem with EXT if you take profits one day hoping to buy in the next day or so it may backfire if it goes into a trading halt again to report drilling results or someother ann that can push the sp up north so that's why I'm hanging on until it reaches the mid .20's and make a decision then if I should take a profit again it could still be climbing
> 
> cheers laurie




Shivers why 0.20+?

Is this another PDN? PDN started at 1c not that long ago! 3yrs max

What are its current forecast EPS?

thx

MS


----------



## crackaton (7 February 2006)

That's not nice laurie. I don't think ext or dogs have anything in common


----------



## IGO4IT (7 February 2006)

hi guys,

I'm fresh to the game. I'm hoping to catch EXT's wave up.

I see ASX worried about insider trading (high volume & increasing price) with no obvious reason.

anyone thinks this is dangerous?


----------



## nizar (7 February 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Shivers why 0.20+?
> 
> Is this another PDN? PDN started at 1c not that long ago! 3yrs max
> 
> ...




Yes several ppl are talking about another PDN, but this may be far stretched as they havent found any U.

Have a look at OMC, good prospects there...

Re: EXT, You can't really forecast earnings based on uranium coz they havent found any.

Annual production of gold is forecast at 45,000oz pa which works out to be AUD33m, 599m shares on issue so earnings per share is 5.5cps

So based on gold production alone, this share is cheap. Other people on other forums reckon EXT is worth 9-11cps on gold production alone. So at these prices, uranium potential is not priced in you could say.

And i think its good they do already have earnings, not like aex, so i think this will put a floor on the share price if uranium grades in namibia are not that great, though if this does happen, sp will still plummet considerably.


----------



## michael_selway (7 February 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Yes several ppl are talking about another PDN, but this may be far stretched as they havent found any U.
> 
> Have a look at OMC, good prospects there...
> 
> ...




Oh ic thx, btw that 5.5 EPS, u forgot productions costs etc!

EPS = NPAT/No. of Shares

True again its that Uranium find thing. I think thats what happened to PDN when it was a few cents? ie they found alot of uranium thus the current price now.


----------



## surelle (8 February 2006)

thanks Laurie.....I'm still on a learning curve here
cheers


----------



## laurie (8 February 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> thanks Laurie.....I'm still on a learning curve here
> cheers




No worries surelle... it just pi$$es me of how the ASX querys sp going *UP* but when they go *DOWN* not a word from the ASX  :swear: 

cheers laurie


----------



## tasmanian (8 February 2006)

here here laurie


----------



## surelle (8 February 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> No worries surelle... it just pi$$es me of how the ASX querys sp going *UP* but when they go *DOWN* not a word from the ASX  :swear:
> 
> cheers laurie





sadly though...isn't that always the way....


----------



## laurie (14 February 2006)

Wow volume to-day of 39.5million!!

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (16 February 2006)

volume today is also high 43.5m.


----------



## crackaton (16 February 2006)

back to where it came oh well.


----------



## IGO4IT (22 February 2006)

oh well, sold already at $0.84 yesterday    

never thought it would continue


----------



## johnno261 (22 February 2006)

Could not believe how huge the parcels were that went thru on EXT just in the last hour. 2million parcels at a time just takin out. The parcels that went thru after close of trade 16:00-16:15 were huge!!! People want this stock and were chasing it up all day. 
Drilling results if good will shoot the S/P upwards very fast as we all saw it move from 3.5 to 11 cents very fast.10 cents to 20 cents will consist of less shares being sold and purchased.
This does have the potential to be the next paladin based on its position geographically!!!!!!


----------



## laurie (22 February 2006)

I hope your'e right John at least AGS is giving me good news

cheers laurie


----------



## johnno261 (23 February 2006)

For those whom are interested, go to H/C and check out Pussycat post this morning at 2:04am. He/She posted a very long article which is well worth a read and will re inforce why EXT have every possibility to be another Paladin.
I have been on the ball with this stock so far. At the start of this year I posted on stocks for 2006 and this was my pick when it was 3 cents!!!


----------



## IGO4IT (23 February 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> I have been on the ball with this stock so far. At the start of this year I posted on stocks for 2006 and this was my pick when it was 3 cents!!!




I think today's drop was expected after the sharp increase in the last few days, I re-entered today at early 90's & according to my graph (which is not usually right with stock I own!) next stop is $0.11.

selling volumes in the last 1-2 hours were big & I guess these are brokers cashing on last week increase.

that my


----------



## johnno261 (24 February 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> I think today's drop was expected after the sharp increase in the last few days, I re-entered today at early 90's & according to my graph (which is not usually right with stock I own!) next stop is $0.11.
> 
> selling volumes in the last 1-2 hours were big & I guess these are brokers cashing on last week increase.
> 
> that my




A good Bud of mine whom is a broker, stated to me that alot of Canadian Investors have their eyes on this stock.Reason being, Paladin's success in the same part of the world.Paladin was given a listing on the THX (Toronto Stock Exchange) and to date what a success that has been from 8cent range 36months ago to $3.18 today!! EXT has the same potential if not more as it is also producing Gold in W.A. !! Yes it isnt huge volumes 50,000 ounces p/a of GOLD  but enough to help fund the Uranium play in Namibia.
If good drilling results come thru, dont be surprised to see EXT list on the THX to help fund the Husab project.This will be a huge positive particulary for the S/P!!!!! Good luck to those that hold.

Have really enjoyed the past few days of volitilty in this stock as I am sure it's stuffed the day traders up a little. To shake them off is a good thing.


----------



## IGO4IT (24 February 2006)

I usually get scared of low volumes, today everyone I assume is like me, waiting for a report obout the intiation of the drilling. 

they collected extra funds early JAN to expedite the drilling process in FEBRUARY & if i'm not mistaken Feb is already gone, so everyone is sort of wanting to be assured first.

so I guess once the report comes out (hopefully it will) we'll see huge volume coming in & the so called canadians that everyone is talking about could start looking for the cheque books & get ready.

now its just a waiting game.


----------



## laurie (24 February 2006)

> so I guess once the report comes out (hopefully it will) we'll see huge volume coming in & the so called canadians that everyone is talking about could start looking for the cheque books & get ready.
> 
> Now its just a waiting game.




I think they know already or have some idea! and that's been driving the volumes just MHO  

cheers laurie


----------



## jet-r (25 February 2006)

From what I can see from chart we are in wave 3, which should be the longest.
if you calculate the lows and highs of wave 1 and 2. You can see that theres a retracement of 50%. 

It looks very promising on the technical side.


----------



## RustyK (1 March 2006)

Hi, I am very new to this and am trying to find my way in the whole share trading world but given what has been said in the opinions of the above this share is set to be a GOER?


----------



## johnno261 (1 March 2006)

RustyK said:
			
		

> Hi, I am very new to this and am trying to find my way in the whole share trading world but given what has been said in the opinions of the above this share is set to be a GOER?




No doubt RustyK EXT is a real goer, but at present also  speculative.


* It is a Gold Producer. (Income flowing from W.A. 50,000 ounce P/A)
* Switched on Ex WMC management with big credits in Uranium Plays
* Uranium address smack bang in between Rio's "Rossing Mine" and PDNS mine
* Namibia is a extremely stable region of S.A.
* Tax system in Namibia is very attractive to mining companys
* Namibias currency is not strong. Thats a positive for O/S mining P/L's
* Husab mine runs near major river structures. Big plus from a Geos point.
* Geologists behind this company really know their stuff.
* McIntyre currently in UK doing a Roadshow on EXT
My only real downside points are that I wish their percentage was more than 51% in the Husab play.
There is risk to everything in life, but this stock really excites me with it's potential.Hope that my above info has been of guidance and help.
Cheers


----------



## johnno261 (2 March 2006)

Just been perusing a nice little article on EXT.Here is the link:

www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3295

Great article. I really like McIntyre's low level approach.EXT seem to think Husab is a potential company maker. I like it too!!!!
Cheers


----------



## carpets (2 March 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Just been perusing a nice little article on EXT.Here is the link:
> 
> www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3295
> 
> ...




Just read the article, in terms of share price, we have seen a rapid rise, in the last few months with some people taking advantage this. But are we going to see further gains in the middle to longer term? EXT dont _have_ uranium yet, but are still in the process of discovery (at large cost) and not to mention the environmental barriers that the exploration faces overseas. 
Im not being pessimistic, i think this stock has alot of potential, however there seem to be alot of 'ifs' and 'maybes' hinging on the upside potential of EXT.
What do others think? 
The graph seems to be showing a possible short term correction before further gains, has anyone calculted a target price, or is anything possible at this stage?


----------



## johnno261 (3 March 2006)

carpets said:
			
		

> Just read the article, in terms of share price, we have seen a rapid rise, in the last few months with some people taking advantage this. But are we going to see further gains in the middle to longer term? EXT dont _have_ uranium yet, but are still in the process of discovery (at large cost) and not to mention the environmental barriers that the exploration faces overseas.
> Im not being pessimistic, i think this stock has alot of potential, however there seem to be alot of 'ifs' and 'maybes' hinging on the upside potential of EXT.
> What do others think?
> The graph seems to be showing a possible short term correction before further gains, has anyone calculted a target price, or is anything possible at this stage?




Carpets, "If" you do your homework on this stock,"Maybe" you will be rewarded!! Trying to ascertain a target price, your wasting your time!!!
It's this simple,
"IF" EXT strike yellowcake the share price will fly
"MAYBE" EXT don't strike yellowcake,S/P will retrace!


----------



## carpets (3 March 2006)

johnno, sounds pretty simple. 
are you in for the ride, or are you waiting on the sideline for announcements, discoveries etc (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## johnno261 (3 March 2006)

Have been in this stock on and off for over 12months now. I am currently in and upon good drill results will upgrade my holdings. The grades of Rio's "Rossing Mine" and Paladins mine dont have good grades, so dont expect to see good grades here either.


----------



## IGO4IT (6 March 2006)

Hi guys, 

are there any news about this one that I didn't get?

Volume is huge & price is going up like crazy. any idea why?

I'm not complaining, the higher the better  I'm just interested to know if there's something that I missed.

cheers.


----------



## johnno261 (6 March 2006)

Increased volume I suspect is due to a Drilling Commencement announcement not being too far away. This stock could be a 10 bagger from here in the next 12-18months. Potential upside is huge so is the risk, but hey they go hand in hand!!! Big risks,Big rewards!!! I like this stock.
Atleast one thing is for sure, there wont be any disputes between  the Joint Ventures as McIntyre is the MD of EXT and the MD of Kalahari Copper/Minerals, whom inturn have a 100% ownership of West African Gold Exploration(WAGE)!!!!! ha ha ha
Good luck to those whom hold.


----------



## carpets (6 March 2006)

what do you mean by 10 bagger? 
wish i had bought a bit earlier. market seems to be turning its attention to EXT again, i think its still very undervalued if the upside potential is so high. could be a good buy?


----------



## laurie (6 March 2006)

carpets said:
			
		

> what do you mean by 10 bagger?




1000%  

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (7 March 2006)

Resistance is too taugh at 10.5c, I think we need the drilling news to come to get a real chance of breaking it.

so far 2 failing attempts to break the psych resistance point which is good news as each attempt will open the gate a bit more.

imo, if we can cross to 12c before news arrive we then can acheive mid 20s after arrival otherwise resistance will absorb the magnitude of the heavy volume attracted by news.


----------



## crackaton (7 March 2006)

Thanks to dwecke200 for drawing this to our attention but why has he been banned?


----------



## IGO4IT (9 March 2006)

So drilling is starting soon & everything is in order!

practically the announcement today didn't say anything we didn't know.


----------



## hh33 (21 March 2006)

Very high volume on EXT today...what do the experts make of it?


----------



## sam76 (21 March 2006)

I believe ext's partner co is listing tonight in the UK

Drilling is also about to commence.


----------



## johnno261 (21 March 2006)

hh33 said:
			
		

> Very high volume on EXT today...what do the experts make of it?




HH33, I dont proclaim to be an expert but just a humble trader. My view has not changed on this stock for the past 12months. It's an absolute goer.No I am not ramping it but telling the truth how i see it. 
*Prime Acreage
*Known Uranium on previous rock chipping.
*McIntyre ex 15 years @ WMC
*Kalahari Minerals Listing today on The AIM @ 15 pence
*McIntyre has a very Universal approach, not just from an Australian Share market approach.
Drilling to commence in the next week

As I have stated before, watch this stock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nizar (21 March 2006)

if kalahari has a good run 2nite, EXT maybe break 10.5c 2mrw?


----------



## IGO4IT (21 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> if kalahari has a good run 2nite, EXT maybe break 10.5c 2mrw?




I think the hype is about the predicted merger between kalahari & EXT which so far nothing can really support that even idea exist other than McIntyer being the MD for both companies.

Kalahari has more projects running than EXT & I think its financials are stronger, therefore it could be valued partially on U project but big portion of its value will be on other minning projects they have.

there could be a bit of a connection in SP between both but that's in case Kalahari's price added a lot due to potential in Namibia ONLY not due to success in other project.

we'll see how it will go.

I"m not complaining if it breaks 10.5c tomorrow by the way


----------



## Crumpy (21 March 2006)

Some info on the listing on AIM. Currently trading at 18.50p

Hope this is of some interest...    

Kalahari, chaired by experienced mining business player Mark Hohnen, also has promising copper prospects at Dordabis, Witvlei and Ubib, on the 'Kalahari Copperbelt', with some iron ore and gold possibilities thrown in. Hohnen says 15p a share represents the present value of the copper and adds that Extract’s Down Under market value implies adding another 12p for the uranium.

Drilling for uranium starts in a fortnight. If all goes as hoped, Kalahari could need some £10 million over the next year to 18 months to take the project further, including the cost of a feasibility study.


----------



## IGO4IT (24 March 2006)

Imo, Drilling will take EXT SP to next level of teens.

initiation of drilling should be announced sometime within next week & I think we should see some volume coming starting wednesday on anticipation of drilling & also since price now is pretty low then I guess we all know usual run that starts & finishes in 1 day 

its very intresting the almost 1.5 million shares in 1 BUY order can take SP up to 9.9c from 9c NOW, it gives us a lot of crazy ideas  

cheers,


----------



## surelle (24 March 2006)

and Kalahari is still priced at .18p on the english market....


----------



## IGO4IT (24 March 2006)

surelle,

Imo, kalahari SP now is pointless, at this moment if any news to come out or even a leakage of news it should be affecting us in Aust first, our market opens before them & McIntyer is in Aust.

as far as monitoring is concerned, I think we should be more intrested with volume than price, if volume peaks in Kalahari then I guess we can estimate a volume increase in Aust (specially that market is awaiting any hint on initiation of drilling) but i still think it will be the other way around, we'll have the volume inc first then Kalahari will follow.

as for SP relationship between both, imo, unless a formal merge between KAL & EXT is on the table or at least the topic is open then its pointless to even assume any relationship. KAL can be worth double tomorrow, but it won't make me feel any better to pay 30c for EXT "NOW"


----------



## jet-r (25 March 2006)

im quite concerned about the 10.5 resistance there. It seems like we need a significant good news to push the sp through that level.

I am holding on tight and ready for the ride...   :bowser:


----------



## surelle (25 March 2006)

point taken IG4, am still holding and hoping for some good news in the near future


----------



## nizar (25 March 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Once you see news coming with the words DRILLING STARTED in it




U reckon?

Doesnt every1 already know this ie. that drilling will commence next week, from the Kalahari announcement? It was posted here or maybe on S/S or H/C... cant remember...

I think there will be some eyes also on Kalahari too i imagine...

I took a position in EXT in early FEB, still waiting for that announcement....


----------



## surelle (25 March 2006)

as much as we're waiting on that announcement a.s.a.p - it doesn't matter, as long as it's a good announcement...LOL


----------



## IGO4IT (26 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> U reckon?
> 
> Doesnt every1 already know this ie. that drilling will commence next week, from the Kalahari announcement? It was posted here or maybe on S/S or H/C... cant remember...
> 
> ...




ok, everyone knows this but this stock HAS the characteristics of short termer profit generator.

if you notice, EXT had traded for the last 1-2 months in a rectangular path between 9.8c - 8.9c religiously, so it hits the roof & then hits the floor.

Many analysts taken that as an advantage & starting buying at bottom & driving volume high & of course SP with will go high with volume then they sell on 9.7c - 9.8c, it happend 4 times in the last 2 months & I only caught the wave last 2 times only 

the proof for the rectangular path trading range is all drops were not volume driven drops, practically, those who got in on the volume spike & were expecting a big increase had realised that SP stopped at 9.8c & then decided to sell immediatly or even with a loss at 9.5c or less.

why will it go off when news come? 

you'll have longs who will add to their position.
you'll have volume traders/day traders who want to catch the volume wave.
you'll have investors who are still scared & will go in after making sure that everything is fine (after drilling) & on track & U story wasn't funny story like others in market who had funny stories before.

out of all these guys, only volume traders/ day traders will sell but will NOT sell imediately but will like to see SP go higher & higher & they'll only sell on a sign of reversal.

So after drilling news come, imo, its in everyone's intrest to pay more for shares so price can keep going higher, it re-assures longs, it satisfy volume/day traders & if proves a point to investors & it makes them more comfortable trusting EXT & joining in!

cheers,


----------



## nizar (26 March 2006)

Well said IGO4IT...

I agree...

ANother thing i like about EXT is the gold production, it provides INSURANCE


----------



## laurie (26 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Well said IGO4IT...
> 
> I agree...
> 
> ANother thing i like about EXT is the gold production, it provides INSURANCE




And provides INCOME for U exploration without the need to raise capital  

cheers laurie


----------



## johnmwu3 (27 March 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> And provides INCOME for U exploration without the need to raise capital
> 
> cheers laurie





The following is just for reference:
http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3394


----------



## laurie (27 March 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> The following is just for reference:
> http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3394




So now you have to learn how to read between the lines and beat the market to it   

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (27 March 2006)

ok guys, today's trading imo means 1 thing, big guys are intrested & they know that drilling will start soon, they're shopping early because they know it will be a big line up very soon.

if tomorrow's volume exceeds today & price stays same or increase 0.1 - 0.2c then I think we'll break 10.5c resistance point early next week 

Early birds are shopping in EXT now for drilling but they know they have time, so they're taking their time, last minute catch up imo may do the miracle that we're expecting & beyond 12c is all blue skies.

fingers crossed


----------



## hh33 (28 March 2006)

Fingers crossed indeed! I think it will have one more retreat before finally breaking resistance...hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## jet-r (28 March 2006)

EXT broke through the 10.5 resistance..   FINALLY  !!


----------



## hh33 (28 March 2006)

I love being wrong like this! 12cts and still going...


----------



## laurie (28 March 2006)

As I always say look at the volumes

cheers laurie


----------



## surelle (28 March 2006)

huge volumes, and yes hh it's not a bad thing to be wrong like that


----------



## powwww (28 March 2006)

so are you thinking blue skies?  Seems a relatively safe U stock when you compare it to stocks that might not even mine a damn thing.  I bought in today as a trade but am planning on holding longer term as I like the EXT story.  Where to this week? consolidation before another move or will my Tech Analysis come true and we'll see a strong move past 12 c???


----------



## IGO4IT (28 March 2006)

I hope everyone had their seatbelts fastned properly & you didn't fall from today's speed 

For those who still hanging on, stay hanging on as imo we should be looking at 20s conservatively after drilling starts.

froma volume point of view, its better if drilling ann comes next week not this week, the current volume wave is going fine & it should lose power imo around 16c-17c if it loses power earlier then there will be another 1 coming to collect the left overs 

Drilling news target should be somewhere in the mid 20s & after drilling finishes in 2 years if I'm not wrong or being pesimistic should be $1.5 - $2 minimum.

cheers to all & remember "IF YOU'RE NOT A DAY TRADER - DO NOT ACT LIKE ONE"


----------



## surelle (28 March 2006)

from the movement so far, it does seem that it will sail ahead, but let's not get too excited , and see what the next few weeks have in store


----------



## powwww (28 March 2006)

from a TA standpoint I'd expect to see tomorrow a bit slow with a stand-off, then ultimately, the day after absolute chaos.  Certainly U fever might skew that off completely if enough people are playing this as a hedged U play!  We're having a good week Surelle, EXT, IGR and TOE for me. he-he.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 March 2006)

Price gapped today on opening & closed on new highs, old 10.5c psych. resistance is history.

this is what pros says about this gap:

"A breakaway gap occurs when prices leap out of a congestion zone on a heavy volume & begin a new trend. An upside gap is usually followed by new highs for several days in a row & then a series of lows"

"A breakaway gap marks a major change in mass mentality - it reveals a great pressure behind the new trend. the sooner you jump aboard the new trend, the better"

These are quotes from Dr. Alexander Elder book "Trading for Living".


cheers


----------



## jet-r (29 March 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Price gapped today on opening & closed on new highs, old 10.5c psych. resistance is history.
> 
> this is what pros says about this gap:
> 
> ...





yes you are right so far.  8% up by 10:30am


----------



## nizar (29 March 2006)

Interesting to see that buy and sell depth are almost exactly the same in number and volume at 13 and 13.5cents

22 2,434,069 0.130 1 0.135 2,284,999 22 

Will the buyers step up ?


----------



## michael_selway (29 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Interesting to see that buy and sell depth are almost exactly the same in number and volume at 13 and 13.5cents
> 
> 22 2,434,069 0.130 1 0.135 2,284,999 22
> 
> Will the buyers step up ?




does EXT have a U Mine?

thx

MS


----------



## champ2003 (29 March 2006)

http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3394

Yes they have substantial Uranium assets right next to the Paladin Uranium mine. 

 Extract Resources which, among other things, had an interest in the Husab tenements which are situated roughly half-way between one of the world’s biggest uranium mines, and another mine in the process of being developed. Rio Tinto’s rapidly ageing Rossing mine  is a few kilometres to the north , and the Langer Heinrich project of  Paladin Resources, one of the strongest performers on the ASX last year, lies to the south in the uranium-friendly, south-west African country of Namibia. Not a bad address to have and Extract is earning a 51 per cent interest in these tenements.


----------



## champ2003 (29 March 2006)

I mistyped. Where i wrote had an interest. They actually do *have * an interest and are drilling sometime soon.


----------



## surelle (29 March 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> We're having a good week Surelle, EXT, IGR and TOE for me. he-he.




Lucky powwww, you've got TOE, that's having a good a good ride
happy days


----------



## champ2003 (31 March 2006)

An interesting article found that mentions EXT.

http://www.growthcompany.co.uk/24915/new-uranium-play-for-aim.thtml

More on EXT

http://www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=18191


----------



## crackaton (31 March 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> More on EXT
> 
> http://www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=18191




Thanks champ. can you dig up anything on aex and aar?


----------



## kevro (1 April 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new to this share thing so I will be quietly sitting in the background absorbing information. I was wondering though if anyone had heard about the application for the land adjoining the Husab site made by EXT that is sitting on the relevent government ministers desk awaiting approval for what seems like an eternity. Supposed to be better than the land they have and is 100% owned by EXT.


Kevro


----------



## sam76 (1 April 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I am new to this share thing so I will be quietly sitting in the background absorbing information. I was wondering though if anyone had heard about the application for the land adjoining the Husab site made by EXT that is sitting on the relevent government ministers desk awaiting approval for what seems like an eternity. Supposed to be better than the land they have and is 100% owned by EXT.
> 
> 
> Kevro




Hi Kevro,

if that is true, then it would be very interesting...

(I especially like the 100% ownership by EXT)

Where did you hear that from??


----------



## kevro (1 April 2006)

Hi Sam76, Can't disclose my source on that but I will confirm that it is not an April fools joke (lucky its not a trading day). I can tell you that the access road is complete, the water well is complete and that the Geo has headed over.


----------



## nizar (1 April 2006)

sam76 said:
			
		

> Hi Kevro,
> 
> if that is true, then it would be very interesting...
> 
> ...




I heard that as well

Can take 6-12months to get approval though


----------



## champ2003 (1 April 2006)

Sounds very interesting!

Any idea's on how long ago they applied for the land?


----------



## johnmwu3 (1 April 2006)

In my view of thinking , EXT should get an announcement to ASX for this, since that's a very important


----------



## sam76 (1 April 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Sam76, Can't disclose my source on that but I will confirm that it is not an April fools joke (lucky its not a trading day). I can tell you that the access road is complete, the water well is complete and that the Geo has headed over.





go on, I wont tell...


----------



## nizar (1 April 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> In my view of thinking , EXT should get an announcement to ASX for this, since that's a very important




This is not new news, actually I heard this ages ago maybe Feb...

Look through old announcements should be there...

Or maybe its in that EXT article... look back through this thread, its been posted a few times...


----------



## johnmwu3 (2 April 2006)

Looked through last Sep.'s announcement, EXT just applied for the exclusive prospecting  licence of EPL3439 which adjoins EPL3138 to the south, not for exclusive ownership, any suggestions
Cheers,


----------



## sam76 (3 April 2006)

Nice gains today!

All looking good for drilling announcement (hopefully later this week) 

And they have gold production as well!


----------



## johnmwu3 (3 April 2006)

Anyone who  know the Langer Heinrich project's square km ? EXT got 555  square Km ,we may deduce the reserve of the mine from RIO and PDN's reserve roughly.


----------



## johnmwu3 (9 April 2006)

EXT 's Husab ( EPL3138) Project Ref:
http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/husab.cfm


----------



## IGO4IT (11 April 2006)

Johnm,

very hard to try to work it out now imo.

EXT will be drilling many holes which doesn't necesserly mean that every hole they dig will necesseraly be a production hole (even if physically it has U underneath)

In my understanding & I could be wrong that U mining is different from gas or general metals mining as 1 place could be full of U while another close point could have nothing, the cost of getting U out must be low enough in any particular point to allow profits of course & if qty of U is pity in any particular hole then they usually try to find another one that could be feasable financially rather than wasting time & money on a point with low production levels.

I think at this stage, with this info we got, the right attitude is to look forward to see results & production rate of first whole to come out then we can get a general average of what they could achieve from nearer holes etc,... but talking on hundreds of Kms scale, I find it very hard & trying to assume same luck as PDN or RIO imo we'll be optomistic & "very early".

that's my  

cheers


----------



## IGO4IT (19 April 2006)

the 4-5m shares bought 1 minute before close says clearly that there's an ann coming out before weekend.


----------



## jet-r (19 April 2006)

where did you get that info from?

http://stocknessmonster.com/stock-trades?S=EXT&E=ASX


----------



## johnmwu3 (19 April 2006)

Thanks for Your information. 
From the the trades of price & volume, EXT just like a BULL, it walk up a good way, a long long up way.


----------



## IGO4IT (19 April 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> where did you get that info from?
> 
> http://stocknessmonster.com/stock-trades?S=EXT&E=ASX




this is the depth for the last 10 minutes: 4.8m shares bought on 12.5c while 12c had only 70,000 shares on BUY offer.

if shares appear on same second then it should mean that its a 1 trade.


Time	Price	Volume	Conditions	Attributes
19/04/2006 4:15	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 4:15	0.125	93826		F
19/04/2006 4:15	0.125	180000	XT	G
19/04/2006 4:15	0.125	26174		G
19/04/2006 4:15	0.125	50000	XT	F
19/04/2006 3:59	0.125	73826		F
19/04/2006 3:59	0.125	20000		G
19/04/2006 3:59	0.125	6174		G
19/04/2006 3:58	0.125	73826	XT	F
19/04/2006 3:58	0.125	26174		G
19/04/2006 3:55	0.125	25000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	50000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	33000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	30000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	47500		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	26000		F
19/04/2006 3:54	0.125	62326		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	137674		G
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	12326		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	187674		G
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	50000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	20000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	120000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	30000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	125000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	80000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	480000		F
19/04/2006 3:53	0.125	307326		F
19/04/2006 3:52	0.12	34400	XT	F
19/04/2006 3:52	0.12	10600		G
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	152674		G
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	320000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	150000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	100000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	50000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	40000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	46000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	100000	XT	F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	300000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	150000		F
19/04/2006 3:51	0.125	291326		F
		Total 4818826

cheers,


----------



## laurie (19 April 2006)

The point for all of this is!!  

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (20 April 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> The point for all of this is!!
> 
> cheers laurie




big buys are getting on now & making sure that they take price higher with them, same buyers who put price down before to fill their bags up when drilling news came out.

or, 

ann is coming out today about something & news were leaked as usual.

we should sit back & enjoy as long it keeps going higher


----------



## sandik17 (20 April 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> big buys are getting on now & making sure that they take price higher with them, same buyers who put price down before to fill their bags up when drilling news came out.
> 
> or,
> 
> ...




Well......no ann today.  But the sp was up 16% to 14.5 on HUGE volume.  Over 6 and a half million shares traded.
Good day!


----------



## powerkoala (20 April 2006)

Hate myself for selling too early.
what is really happening with the bulls?
everything is gone within second.
can't even amend the damn thing.
 :swear: going to buy more next time


----------



## nizar (20 April 2006)

powerkoala

Relax... buy some more 2mrw at 12c and ride the next wave

This one has a long long way to go, even though its no longer 4c, we are still in the bottom floorish if u consider the potential

2mrw is friday, if no news this will get dumped faster than it was pumped

I dont know even what news the market was expecting, but sumthing mustve leaked, it just seems way too early for a uranium result...

Perhaps resource upgrade at burnakura?


----------



## powerkoala (20 April 2006)

nixar,

that is what i expected.
hopefully no news, and selling off again 
sorry for my stupid wishing  : 
i guess maybe the drilling result or sort of
let c what happen tmrw... can't wait


----------



## jet-r (20 April 2006)

It took awhile for the sp to edge up the high 14cents. But the good thing is that the sp stayed at 14.5 which signals the positive sentiments of buyers


----------



## laurie (21 April 2006)

Still think one plays russian roulette when jumping on and off! sure you may make a few dollars after CGT but the time will come with this a trading halt will be called and you will wet your pants when you sold the day before    

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (25 April 2006)

Hi guys,

we touched 15.5c on Monday (brand new high) & closed at 14.5c.

for those who are intrested, 15.5c is our resistance & support imo is 13.5c or 14c only experience here with next hit will tell us.

approx. 9 weeks left if i'm not mistaken until ann of results of first lot of holes being tested in HUSAB. 

My own expectation 21c before news & depending on rates of U production from testing we could be anything up to $5 in 12 - 24 months depending rates of U production found.

If results are good from these first holes, then most of us who "really believed in EXT" & got some at 9c or less will be sitting on the beach in caribean somewhere celebrating  :dance: 

I have to admit, it was hard hanging on this fast moving rocket for last 6 months & temptation to sell almost killed me but I keep looking at my plan which says (DON'T MAKE SAME MISTAKE AGAIN, KEEP PROFITS RUNNING!) then I remember few bad experiences including OXR & recently ENG & then realise that I have to hang on 

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (25 April 2006)

By the way, I have been watching the volume very closely, current volume wave is instos going in, I'm suggesting English or Canadians but mostly English.

I'm hoping for a new "substantial share holder" notice soon so we know exactly who was that eager to get in.


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

Wow, in that case, I better jump on it soon 
Thanks for your info


----------



## IGO4IT (25 April 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> Wow, in that case, I better jump on it soon
> Thanks for your info




Powerkoala,

pls don't take my suggestion or estimations as a reason for you to buy or sell any stock, I'm not qualified to give any financial advise & you should do your own research.

my comments before everyone is based totally on my own personal opinion which could be wrong.

cheers,


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

Hehe.. no worries mate,
I been following this stock for awhile 
and trading them many times...   
Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 April 2006)

Ummmmm they produced 7,000oz's of gold of which EXT only gets 50%

so 3,500 oz's of gold @ a cash cost of $690 an oz

So @ Current spots of say A $850, THEY MADE = 3,500 x ($850 - $690)

 Margin = $560k per qtr,

Ok lets assume they improve so much so that for the year they manage overal 10x that last qtr = $5.5m

Whats the mkt Cap again? 
Looks like Burnakura ain't all its cracked out to be, to meet their forecast of 60k oz's p.a. they will have to do 10x this qtrs output and then they still only get 50% and what a cash cost, talk about Very Slim margins!


That 51% Uranium Asset better be worth alot,


----------



## IGO4IT (30 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> That 51% Uranium Asset better be worth alot,




Don't waste your time counting their gold production, its useless & more or less a safety blanket to fall on in case of a disaster.

Uranium should be able to get EXT to reach market cap if they could get ANY out. 

Demand for U is massive & price is higher everyday, if we assume 1/10 of PDN or RIO luck NOT their WHOLE luck (which is reasonable) then we can easily get to $1/share.

This game here is purely Uranium game.

Also, we should look forward for the 2nd license EXT applied for to have extra land in Namibia for minning U as well, we didn't hear anything about it yet so if it comes along it gives higher chances.

Kalahari in AIM is already higher around 15% from day it was listed, a lot of optimism out there as we have a positive satellite scans that shows U & usually in most cases these are accurate if proven by ground sensors too which we already have too.

First hole samples are already in labs for testing & once out & positive.......we all are going to be dramatically amazed to what will happen here. 

cheers,


----------



## dj_420 (12 May 2006)

since the ann of poor gold results the market has backed right of and the sellers are lining up. could this be to poor gold results (high cost of production) or would it be uranium news that has already leaked. i know in the past ext share volume increases my the millions often days before an ann


----------



## chris1983 (12 May 2006)

The volume of shares traded hasnt been much in recent times.  I think most people are waiting for the results of the uranium drilling.  Others are getting cold feet and selling off.  Time will tell.


----------



## dj_420 (13 May 2006)

im a only just started performing technical analysis, but IMO since EXT had a upwards trend we saw a surge to a high of 15 cents, IMO the stock was overbought on speculation and saw a 90% retracement back to show support at 11.5 cents, the last two days of trading have shown a slight increase in volume and the share price has moved up to 12.5 cents. IMO this is where the sp will climb again and form another wave. any techies care to comment.
attached is EXT chart


----------



## nizar (13 May 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> im a only just started performing technical analysis, but IMO since EXT had a upwards trend we saw a surge to a high of 15 cents, IMO the stock was overbought on speculation and saw a 90% retracement back to show support at 11.5 cents, the last two days of trading have shown a slight increase in volume and the share price has moved up to 12.5 cents. IMO this is where the sp will climb again and form another wave. any techies care to comment.
> attached is EXT chart




this stock is a joke

gold production was supposed to help fund uranium exploration, but when costs are au$691 to produce an ounce a gold, it got me thinking

the only other thing these guys have is 51% of come ELs in Namibia - and lets not forget, that could still mean 51% of nothing

ive said this many times and ill say it again: geographical proximity means nothing, several companies have searched for the last 30 years in areas close to Olympic Dam, and the only deposit of appreciable size was Prominent Hill

yes cathers, when i held EXT, i used to find many points from which the stock can climb again too. But when u are undercapitalised like me, u cant afford to have money sitting around somewhere doing nothing, it has to be in something going up, so i was out of EXT from a while ago

the big gains was from 4c to about 10c, if u bought after that u may be waiting a while

just my opinion...


----------



## IGO4IT (13 May 2006)

Nizar,

welcom back  

did your run in AEX finish on Friday & looking for a cheap entry in EXT again??!!

what a ride on AEX but as we all know nothing can keep going up forever.

good choice by the way, we only have 4 weeks left for results of first hole to come out of labs & we'll be flying again. 

a lot you missed on: 

we got to 15.5c (as I remember), we're on the books of a coupls of institutions & yeah...that gold production costs gone higher as well  , those guys spend too much on free beers to miners I guess 

U needs real money, if we have any U in husab then we'll have to raise some serious cash for minning it, gold production income is & will not help in any way.

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (13 May 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> im a only just started performing technical analysis, but IMO since EXT had a upwards trend we saw a surge to a high of 15 cents, IMO the stock was overbought on speculation and saw a 90% retracement back to show support at 11.5 cents, the last two days of trading have shown a slight increase in volume and the share price has moved up to 12.5 cents. IMO this is where the sp will climb again and form another wave. any techies care to comment.
> attached is EXT chart




This is my prediction:

a very smooth volume wave is in formation now to take us to new price wave - since we're trading in a rectangular path (EXT is famous for trading within a rectangular path).

our support is definetly 11c & our resistance is 15.5c.

from history, most of our volume waves took prices higher with them since its a good ground for short term trades.

let's also not forget AEX traders who sold EXT to catch AEX & now their run is over, these guys "MOSTLY" swap seats between EXT & AEX by turn.
proof: do a comparision chart for both AEX & EXT for 1-3 months & you'll be amazed.

I'm still buying more on lows & expecting to see high teens before news of results of first hole come out.

cheers,


----------



## kevro (13 May 2006)

Plus on top of that they are still waiting on 3 ,more exploration licenses in Namibia and all with U (as per rumours). Should'nt be to long for them now.


----------



## powerkoala (17 May 2006)

Anybody knows what happen with this SP?
slump after record high 15.5
now getting to 10 area
good buying or wait and see ?
any idea ?


----------



## IGO4IT (17 May 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> Anybody knows what happen with this SP?
> slump after record high 15.5
> now getting to 10 area
> good buying or wait and see ?
> any idea ?




powerkoala,

I don't know about your sitiuation but I loaded some yesterday & today on 10.5 & I have more funds on the "wait & see" bases as well. who knows may be we could get some on 10c as well.

resources today are a lot better than last 2 days but still not safe enough for me to buy with all what I have, there could be more discounts coming.

1 thing I'm sure of at this time, once you see 11.5c wiped out, know that we're in for a 20c run! 

I'm very lost now with reason of low volume fall we're having for last 2 weeks but the low volume is keeping me comfortable as I know there's light at end of the tunnel.

pls don't take any of my comments as advise to buy or sell & do your own research.

cheers,


----------



## powerkoala (17 May 2006)

was thinking to enter yesterday..
but after looking today transaction, 
on second thought, i think i will enter around 10 cent
thanks for your respond


----------



## IGO4IT (17 May 2006)

this is the current chart & given that we had a double doji formation, it should give us a little bit of comfort. theory is (as far as I know) that a double doji after 3 white candles is a trend revesral.

IF IN CASE tomorrow we get another doji EXACTLY same like yesterday's one then we would have a tri-star formation & defenitely (as per theory) it means a reversal upwards & it could mean also a strong one.

Any candlesticks experts: do you see anything i can't see?

(fingers crossed)

cheers,


----------



## johnno261 (21 May 2006)

Me thinks EXT will get hit hard again this week. Current value based on Gold is at best probably 3 or 4 cents, so theres alot of U Speculation factored into SP. If we get some big red days thanks to DJIA,i suspect next support level of 9 cents maybe breached which will be of big concern.Major support levels broken last week as we know.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 May 2006)

Sorry guys, you think that because gold is down then EXT will fall??!!! that's totally incorrect.

Proof: 24/04/2006, EXT= 15.50c while gold is US$630.

Today's Gold price is US$650, so in theory we should be around 16.50c NOW if we really go up & down with Gold price in same proportion!!!

Market dynamics & traders scared from risky trading environment globably making short termers take their money out & watch as they don't want to be stuck for long waiting for a recovering market!

Also, Bears keep recommending a crash because that's how they make their money!

Gold price & EXT are related IF ever we go back to trading in the 7c range (which I don't think could ever happen) but then value is 100% valued on gold production & gold price.

cheers,


----------



## chris1983 (21 May 2006)

I think EXT will be 20 cents in 2 months time.  Lets wait for the drilling results.  You are banking too much on the gold price and their gold resources when in fact the whole reason EXT went above 15 cents was due to their uranium prospects.  The Gold mine they have is just a bonus which will fund their drilling at husab.  The reason for the fall is people are scared of inflation in the US.  Which has affected all mining shares across the board.  Investors are getting out of the market.  I'm definately not going to sell.  I was in Extract when they began their rise and I still believe they could be another Paladin.

Best of luck to all with the decisions they make  I just wish I had more cash to invest in the stocks that have fallen over the past week!  Bannerman Resources and Extract are both going to fly


----------



## nizar (21 May 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> The Gold mine they have is just a bonus which will fund their drilling at husab.




Gold mine a bonus? 2 fund husab u say? it CAN HARDLY FUND ITSELF!!!

Production costs for last quarter was au$691/oz... wat a JOKE!!

I used to own EXT, i thought that gold production would fund husab and was INSURANCE.. a bonus u say!!?? More like a LIABILITY and dragging down the share price.... probably losses this quarter!!

Lets hope for current holders that 51% of wateva is at husab is a lot... which of course could still be 51% of nothing

Peter Mac seems to be a gun for U as every1 says but he better keep a close eye on costs!

OXR price is dragged down by gold price and it only contributes 10% of earnings for OXR... for EXT, GOLD is 100% of earnings

So those of u that think gold doesnt matter, IT DOES


----------



## chris1983 (21 May 2006)

Production costs will improve at Burnakurra.  Thats all I have to say.  Time will tell.  I bought extract at 2.5 cents so I got nothing to lose.


----------



## chris1983 (22 May 2006)

I just wanted to say something in relation to this comment.

"I used to own EXT, i thought that gold production would fund husab and was INSURANCE.. a bonus u say!!?? More like a LIABILITY and dragging down the share price.... probably losses this quarter!!"

We all know that extracts little gold mine is not going to fund husab entirely.  What I mean is it will fund their exploration and any future drilling in husab.  Meaning they shouldn't need to release too many more shares unless the development of a mine is needed over there.

We also know if the drilling reports from husab are promising and have some good results this stock is going to really jump.  We still know this is a speculative stock but hey I think its a good chance it could do well.  Market cap is 73 million atm and we all know if uranium is found it will go a hell of a lot higher than that. 

We can also say that there is definately uranium at there site and we are just waiting on drilling results to see how much is really there.  I think it looks promising but hey it could go either way.  My bet is that they are sitting on a lot of cash in the ground 

Like I said good luck to those who hold.  Nizar I think you should jump on the boat and take the ride with us.  Hopefully it wont sink.


----------



## dj_420 (25 May 2006)

News for EXT

There has been drilling update released this morning. Market reacted positively to this news as share price first reached lows of 0.086 then rose quickly back to yesterdays close. is this a sign of things to come?? i think the lows were produced by commodities slump in general but after news was released sp has turned around.

any opinions?


----------



## IGO4IT (25 May 2006)

FTSE got hammered last night but DOW closed higher & gold is stable (at least for last 24 hours!!)

The ann is great & I quote from it: 



> The target alaskite intersected in HDD001 was found to be very weathered, pitted and leached, indicating corrosive ground water activity locally. The same body, intersected down dip in HDD002, was generally fresh and variably sulphidic (including copper sulphides), and displaying alteration patterns, such as smoky quartz, typical of uranium mineralisation within these deposit types. The presence of uranium within the core has been confirmed by spectrometer.




We have a winner here!! but market currently is not very happy with inflation, US interest rates, etc......

if Action doesn't start today (& I'm assuming to copy DOW will be higher action will be towards last 2 hours of the day) then it will have to be tomorrow!!

I have loads of EXT shares & hanging on to sell on $1+ after results of first hole comes out with decent concentrations.

GOOOO EXT!!!

cheers,,


----------



## dj_420 (25 May 2006)

What would good grades constitute in this region?? what exactly are the grades of mines surrounding them eg paladin and rio? i know they all have low grades but what cuttoff grade is actually profitable??

im excited by the news also, seems very positive.


----------



## IGO4IT (25 May 2006)

a facts we have to consider that we may NOT get high concentrations levels from all holes drilled & tested. some of holes may have low concentrations & after drilling & minning costs it could become not feasable to drill.

PDN's Langer Heinrich contains Inferred Resources of 22.02Mt grading 0.07% containing 15,703t of U(3)O(8) at a *300ppm * cut off grade. (quoted from their intial commencement ann. & they could have upgraded their production rates later on)

PDN estimated production was to be between (2000-4000 tonnes/year) for first 11 years.

Now this is from EXT's 10/04/2006 annoucement:



> Recent spectrometer assays adjacent to the mineralized horizon have a peak value of *665 ppm * equivalent uranium (eU), with higher values relating to zones of smokey quartz and biotite development. Secondary uranium oxide minerals (gummite) have also been observed.




& today's announcement:



> The presence of uranium within the core has been confirmed by spectrometer.




So practically we have many variables here that time only can uncover for us. lab tests can be very helpful as a primary indications but the real test will be after the feasability study like production per years, how many years expected, etc....

I'm not an expert so my little research here could be inaccurate & obviously I'm more than happy if anyone can add or correct any of my info.

what i'm sure of is that we're doing things by the book & McIntyer is very capable but market now is not very hospitable to all commodoties due the current correction.

will soon be there & fundamentals will get us higher regardless of what the market mood is!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (27 May 2006)

Is anyone worried about the recent drop??

I am very worried that all the people who bought between 10-15 cents will be looking to dump if it can get back there. Chart wise looks awful, even with a good announcement unless there is 100 mill volume, this is going nowhere.

Anyone disagree?? :swear:


----------



## IGO4IT (27 May 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Is anyone worried about the recent drop??
> 
> I am very worried that all the people who bought between 10-15 cents will be looking to dump if it can get back there. Chart wise looks awful, even with a good announcement unless there is 100 mill volume, this is going nowhere.
> 
> Anyone disagree?? :swear:




Jemma, all resources stocks are down, most resources stocks already broke their long term trend. Markets are looking good for a reversal soon & we have ann coming out in 5 weeks about samples of husab which are being tested in labs now, share price should be going really high before that ann.


----------



## jemma (27 May 2006)

I know ALL resources stocks are down, but I am talking about the psychology of the market here. Since it's long term uptrend has been smashed, my point is when it does get back in that ranhe 10-15 cents, is their any hope od going higher now???

The first drilling results will only be enough to stabilise it as they are initial samples only. Maybe the 2nd drilling samples will be te cataylst.

I am now very nervous holding this long term when it has no support at all.

Look on the decade long chart, it went back to 2 cents from 20 in one big collapse. This could happen again, who knows??

Also 987 mill shares on issue, has this any chance of going to 20-30 when there is to many shares around??


----------



## jemma (27 May 2006)

Sorry about the typing errors by the way, not concentrating.


----------



## IGO4IT (27 May 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I know ALL resources stocks are down, but I am talking about the psychology of the market here. Since it's long term uptrend has been smashed, my point is when it does get back in that ranhe 10-15 cents, is their any hope od going higher now???
> 
> The first drilling results will only be enough to stabilise it as they are initial samples only. Maybe the 2nd drilling samples will be te cataylst.
> 
> ...




I disagree that results from first samples will push back to 10-15 cents, market before gave it that price without news so logically with good news we should reach more than that. I would say at least 20c before news & depending on concentrations in samples or results it should go higher as well.

the idea here is basic, there was no fundemental reason to the current drop other than dynamics of buy & sell and/or the current market status. for me to lose money & sell in any stocks then their has to be a fundemental change to the worst...which didn't happen!

compare EXT with other prospect U miners & you'll realise that its the market pessimism that pushed all miners down below their long term trend & its not the fundementals. fundementals are still as strong as 1 month ago.

one would hope that market could get over current low & get back to 13-15c again with EXT as fundementals of both the 15c & 8.5c today are identical but then........this is the market, people will not put their money in unless its close to news as they want fast cash, being a long in prospect minning stocks you have to be patient & add on dips if you believe in the company you're holding.....or....sell & take your loss & come back when you feel comfortable (which is most likely when you see SP go back up again  )

I have a word that I love to say all the time....do whatever you like....but DON'T be out when news come out!!! 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (28 May 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> I disagree that results from first samples will push back to 10-15 cents, market before gave it that price without news so logically with good news we should reach more than that. I would say at least 20c before news & depending on concentrations in samples or results it should go higher as well.
> 
> the idea here is basic, there was no fundemental reason to the current drop other than dynamics of buy & sell and/or the current market status. for me to lose money & sell in any stocks then their has to be a fundemental change to the worst...which didn't happen!
> 
> ...






Igo,

I appreciate your discussion here as I am a new member and find HC a waste of time. You state 20 cents BEFORE news???? How is this possible. Can it double before anything is released. Thinking about it, samples from first drill are due max 4 weeks time, but more likely 2 weeks.

So inside buying would be the go here. If it goes up in the next 2 weeks then it is a good sign I agree. You state they want fast cash and put money in before news. Well we are close to news and still 8.5 cents.

I believe it is the 2nd drill results that will make this really climb as they are at hard to get places.

You never answered me on the 900 mill shares on issue either!!

Someone globally, not Aust fund needs to take a BIG BIG stake here to soak up shares on issue. What are it's chances??

I am expecting it to hit mid 9's this week, what are your thoughts??


----------



## IGO4IT (28 May 2006)

> You state 20 cents BEFORE news???? How is this possible. Can it double before anything is released. Thinking about it, samples from first drill are due max 4 weeks time, but more likely 2 weeks.




Yes, many traders are out there with many targets & timeframes to trade, some are volume traders (they just buy on high volume to catch whatever wave up), some are day traders (they catch whatever spike in price on whatever volume), some are short termers (few days trades, to buy before news & sell after), some are medium term (buy before news & sell in 6-12months) & of course the longs.

longs buy now, medium will buy next week after 10c, shorttermers will be 1 week before news (or on smell of news) & day traders & volume traders will come whenever volume occur. price spikes come with short/volume/day traders.

I believe that current drop is totally gold & market related & a correction to the upside will be pushed by longs & mediums in I would say 1-2 weeks, after that, on smell of news we should reach over 20c...this is IMO & never an advise to buy or sell.



> I believe it is the 2nd drill results that will make this really climb as they are at hard to get places.




Sorry, I'm not getting your point here but I see that uranium market is short supplied massivily after India & china's expected future demand. any hint form FIRST sample of existense of U (& god forbid massivly) will get crowds gathering & everyone will hope for that 1 gram of U to come out as an increase in uranium price is expected.

basically, if first samples shows that u exist, new longs will be coming (inc. fin. institutes) to take part of "whatever" U will be mined. first sample standards will put a line of "expected future production of U" & will take EXT out of the U prospects lists to the "expected future U producers" & that's where I think we'll hit it big with first sample.



> You never answered me on the 900 mill shares on issue either!!




Market cap is a logical discussion considering that we have reserves or current "logical" production rate that we can sort of try to estimate the amount of the metal produced over the life of the discovery & come out with a fundemental value per share.

I don't see any of the above applicable with EXT at all, we don't know the future production rate (for example is 900m shares good or bad if husab production is $10b worth?), once we get some concentrations details from samples & after a feasabilty study of all mines we can say if its impossible for EXT to be a billion dollar company or not, otherwise we're estimating failure for a company that we don't know how successful it will be!



> Someone globally, not Aust fund needs to take a BIG BIG stake here to soak up shares on issue. What are it's chances??




RIO's rossing is 10km away, rossing expected production life 11 years from now (2018), they produce 7.7% of the world U needs. Could that mean RIO will look forward to capture a new producer that is 10km away with prospect massive production rates ...???? who knows.....is that a chance of a take over ?? :dance:



> I am expecting it to hit mid 9's this week, what are your thoughts??




Lets see that week coming ahead, FTSE is up, DOW is up, US inflation figures that made all this fuss in the commodoties market ended up being lower that what they thought (0.02% instead of the previously annouced 0.03%). Gold spot & futures are up so I see an increase to probably early 9 c early in the week & we need volume....if volume comes in any time during next week then defenitely we'll be back to teens. the problem is everyone thinks that they would trust it again if its SP goes higher first, so it becomes the chicken & egg problem...which's first....do they trust EXT again & top up first or wait for SP to go higher first.......I'm personally topping up every day for last week & making sure that I"m not missing any low price at all...once we see real volume, I'm 100% positive everyone will have a share of the low the prices & the increase will come with a spike!

EXT is not a current producer of U, its currently a prospect producer & there are risks in having their share, logically we all should know that we should look out for managment & if they're doing things right to become a future producer, currently, we can tick yes on every rule in the book being done for EXT to be a major player in U game. Managment is very capable & we're walking on same path as PDN & others.

that's my   

cheers,


----------



## sam76 (28 May 2006)

A quality and balanced post IGO4IT - thanks


----------



## champ2003 (28 May 2006)

> The target alaskite intersected in HDD001 was found to be very weathered, pitted and leached, indicating corrosive ground water activity locally. The same body, intersected down dip in HDD002, was generally fresh and variably sulphidic (including copper sulphides), and displaying alteration patterns, such as smoky quartz, typical of uranium mineralisation within these deposit types. The presence of uranium within the core has been confirmed by spectrometer.




We have a winner here!! but market currently is not very happy with inflation, US interest rates, etc......

If Action doesn't start today (& I'm assuming to copy DOW will be higher action will be towards last 2 hours of the day) then it will have to be tomorrow!!

I have loads of EXT shares & hanging on to sell on $1+ after results of first hole comes out with decent concentrations.

GOOOO EXT!!!

cheers,,

Are you sure that we have a winner here? Can anyone comment on the corrosive ground water locally found on EXT's tenements as i'm not sure whether thats a good or bad thing?

Cheers!


----------



## IGO4IT (28 May 2006)

champ,

this is the complete part of the ann:



> To date, three holes have been completed for approximately 1050 metres of coring. Drill holes HDD001 and HDD002 were drilled from the same collar position at 45 ° and 65 ° angles, while
> HDD003 was collared 160 metres to the south.
> All holes penetrated a hanging wall succession of quartz-biotite schists and dolomitic marbles, before cutting 80-110 metres of variably mineralised target alaskite and interfingering amphibolepyroxene schist (Khan Formation). The target alaskite intersected in HDD001 was found to be very weathered, pitted and leached, indicating corrosive ground water activity locally. The same body, intersected down dip in HDD002, was generally fresh and variably sulphidic (including copper sulphides), and displaying alteration patterns, such as smoky quartz, typical of uranium mineralisation within these deposit types. The presence of uranium within the core has been confirmed by spectrometer.




I still think a lab test result with details will be more useful than all these descriptions, these are more "visual" description to deposits collected not a chemical analysis to the contents of the deposits.

I'm NOT an expert, so anyone pls feel free to correct me.

cheers,


----------



## champ2003 (28 May 2006)

Ok thanks IGO4IT,

It sounds interesting however I'm still a little uncertain about what it all means. I'll keep a look out for any fresh info on the topic though.

Cheers!

Champ2003


----------



## jemma (28 May 2006)

Igo,

Thanks for the excellent reply. When I am talking about the 2nd sample drilling about to start, I was just trying to point out this IMO is where the bread and butter lies, at hard to get areas that managment know are great areas. The 1st sample is just to make the market comfortable in confirming U is there.

*Secondly the KEY to this stock is the following which you missed:*

PDN's Langer Heinrich contains Inferred Resources of 22.02Mt grading 0.07% containing 15,703t of U(3)O(8) at a *300ppm * cut off grade. (quoted from their intial commencement ann).

From EXT's 10/4/05 ann......Recent spectrometer assays adjacent to the mineralized horizon have a peak value of *665 ppm * equivalent uranium (eU), with higher values relating to zones of smokey quartz and biotite development. Secondary uranium oxide minerals (gummite) have also been observed. 

As you point out it need bigger volume for the next move.

With the amount of shares on issue, the point I was making was it may hold the share down for the continual selling unless a fundie starts buying after results.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 May 2006)

Hi Jemma,

Interesting to have some posters now that can generate an interesting subjective discussion on EXT.

1 more fact I remembered:

The rule says the following:

"if a decrease in price appears on lower than 125% of average 30 days volume then its short termers-mediums who are selling (they don't want to wait holding until it goes up again) + shorts trying to short the stocks (BEARS). for us to consider any decrease to be a new long term value we need to have min. of 125% of volume/day traded on a decline" 

currently, the most we seen on ANY day in the current dive was 63% of volume on 25/5/2006 when we hit 10.5m shares (EXT 30 days avg. vol. = 16.8m), which means 1 clear definte fact: longs didnot sell as yet!, they're still holding & waiting, which is a good sign, no substantial shareholders notice came out as well & no fundemental change at all.

going back to your question about a big taker to come & absorb all the running shares now that are making the SP go down. unfortunately, instos come ONLY on sideways charts, not on ups or downs!!!, those selling now will never stop selling, bears are there to make money on declining stocks, they short stocks & the further it goes down the more money they make....so yes, these guys selling now "MOSTLY" are NOT the owners of the shares, they're selling now because this is how they make money but sooner or later they MUST buy back all what they're selling now! look forward to that as they'll help our traditional volume/daytraders push the spike higher once price moves very fast to the upside, they'll be buying like crazy to cover their shorts & limit their losses as soon as a hint of a reversal will occur.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (28 May 2006)

IGO,

Thanks for the reply. Have you had a look at AEX yet. Highly speculative but worth a look. 3 billion inferred resources estimate for 5 cents, not bad!!

Anyway, back to EXT. I am only OK on charts, but my friend who is a master on charts and always gets it right, told me the maximum rebound price was 13 cents UNLESS a HUGE announcement came out changing fundamentals.

He advised me to sell into the next rally as he stated too many people have got caught out so when it goes up will be relievd to get their money back after being scared witless.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 May 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Have you had a look at AEX yet. Highly speculative but worth a look. 3 billion inferred resources estimate for 5 cents, not bad!!
> 
> ...




AEX: very nice stocks - managements needs to totally be changed & a brand new board hired for me to buy again. they keep making mistakes & never learn from them!! research on previous decisions made from managment & you'll know what I mean.

technically, our resistance is 15.5c....longs trying to get out....don't think so, they would've gone out already on 10-13c on the way down if theyr'e that scared! 

This is a high risk share that if you bought already 2 years back you're still sitting on 400% profit if price is 8.5c, so I don't think this is the case. whoever bought on 11c+ was expecting to wait until annoucement come out.

I don't see anyone selling if price reaches 13c while we have 1 week for news!!.....would you?


----------



## IGO4IT (29 May 2006)

Here we go, started the day with 9c, currently 9.2c & BUY depth is filling up fast.....  who mentioned bears covering their shorts as soon as they see price starting to go higher & longs adding to their position? 

I'm looking forward for a fantastic week ahead 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (29 May 2006)

Igo,

Great to see today's action and should finish 10 by end of week.

I only hold 800,000 shares, so small time here.

When it hits 10 I will relax a lot more.

PS I bought into DYL today, looking great after taking a dip to its 30 day moving average.

I wonder how far EXT can run on good news??

Anyway, I will be waiting for 2nd drill results, ann should come any day they have started.


----------



## jet-r (29 May 2006)

800,000 EXT shares worth over 70k. thats alot of money to me. I dont think I can sleep tight with that much money in a high volatile stock like this. 

anyway. good luck.   






			
				jemma said:
			
		

> Igo,
> 
> Great to see today's action and should finish 10 by end of week.
> 
> ...


----------



## jemma (29 May 2006)

Jet-R

I don't have fangs for nothing!!!!!!!!

I also held 3 million shares in AEX, but sold down recently as they will be heading lower soon on another wave of selling.

I expect he market tp be much lower in 1 month's time.


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2006)

Jemma, Although this should be on the AEX thread, interesting you have sold AEX when it has just started to get the site prepared at DD and will be drilling in days. If you believe the resource is there, now's the time to hold. I think the recent sell down was just a follow on from the general market. 3M shares! They are fangs!


----------



## IGO4IT (30 May 2006)

who said 10.5c is our first stop..........guess what...short term downtrend is BROKEN & we're up to 20c in 3 weeks!!!!!!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (30 May 2006)

Igo,

I topped up today to round it off at a 1 million shares.

Huge buying today indicates someone knows good results are heading our way or the blind are leading the blind. Kennas I will answer AEX on that thread soon.

Igo, today's action indicates to me tomorrow will finish at 13 cents.


----------



## IGO4IT (30 May 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Igo,
> 
> I topped up today to round it off at a 1 million shares.
> 
> ...




jemma, 

good news & I did top up too but unfortunately on high 9c.

tomorrow I expect volume to come in from falling AEX & OMC which are not performing at all event that market was all up towards the close.

13c tomorrow.... a possibility but we have to get rid of the weak hearted investors first, if we go anywhere beyond 20m volume then we're defenitely looking at 15c before end of week.

I'm watching very close tonight for Gold spot price, FTSE/ DOW & if they're stable or stronger, we may be amazed to what we can reach tomorrow!!

This is the chart showing the new uptrend.

cheers,


----------



## nizar (30 May 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> tomorrow I expect volume to come in from falling AEX & OMC which are not performing at all event that market was all up towards the close.




I expect not

OMC is not a traders stock, they were all stopped out by the massive decline. And look at the volumes on OMC - nothing to get excited about

And OMC fell by 1c today - i would not call that "not performing at all" especially since they were up ~14% yesterday.

And they fell by 1c today on 330k volume, compared to 1.2mil for the rise yesterday. Looks pretty good to me...


----------



## jemma (30 May 2006)

Nizar,

Relax on OMC, you are very touchy there. This is the EXT by the way.


----------



## IGO4IT (30 May 2006)

Nizar,

face it, today all resources where doing well & I meant OMC wasn't performing in a day like today. low volume, big volume, it doesn't matter........market was going crazy towards the end & OMC shareholders were watching the grass grow! & yes AEX too by the way, since their buy depth could be taken down 1c if 2m shares were sold!

I hold some small shares of OMC by the way!

& I have to admit, Jemma has a valued point.........this is EXT's thread  but I can't resist annoying Nizar 

cheers,


----------



## nizar (30 May 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> face it, today all resources where doing well & I meant OMC wasn't performing in a day like today. low volume, big volume, it doesn't matter........market was going crazy towards the end & OMC shareholders were watching the grass grow! & yes AEX too by the way, since their buy depth could be taken down 1c if 2m shares were sold!
> 
> ...




Ok fine then... sorry guys for off-topic comments but i mean they had to be made

And yes igo4it, u are really getting on my nerves  :swear:   

Now u say Low volume/high volume does not matter ey but when EXT was getting smashed u seemed to always remain positive!


----------



## IGO4IT (30 May 2006)

relax Nizar, you got on my nerves few times already in here & other forums! 

long live OMC & AEX!!! may their shares be $1m each (while I'm holding some of their shares!)

OMC is doing well, actually I would consider it better than most of those I bought recently on the last week weakness, they gone higher 14% 1 day after I bought them! (see Nizar....that's free plug   , later on will have to charge you )

cheers mate,


----------



## jemma (31 May 2006)

Dont know if you saw it today IGO, but a huge seller 1.6 mill was taken out today on market. I reckon someone big is getting set for a substantial higher move soon.


----------



## jemma (31 May 2006)

The price was 9.5 when bought by the way.

If the market holds up, should see 10.5-13 by week end.


----------



## IGO4IT (31 May 2006)

I've seen it & we also need to note that the /u sell order we had on 15.5c is now gone!!! 

someone is getting in & doesn't want to effect SP by their huge entry but want to make sure they're in totally on lows.

It could be another fin. inst. getting in or an independent who likes our story but defenitely is 1 or 2 major buyers trying to take as much as they can without showing it!!

May be we'll get a new substantial shareholder notice soon!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (31 May 2006)

Looks like our retirement fund may just work IGO.

What is your longer term targets up to 3 months???


----------



## IGO4IT (31 May 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Looks like our retirement fund may just work IGO.
> 
> What is your longer term targets up to 3 months???




Let me see.......3 months as in end of Aug 2006, we should have 2-3 results & a min. of 1-2 encouraging ann out of them.

I wouldn't dare to think that market will be in perfect mode at the time but defenitely my personal target is around $0.30 - $0.35 considering at least 1 good result gone out to the market from 3 with some promising concentrations.

Market already paid 15c on initiation of drilling ann, so I'm assuming that we'll be at least 20c before we get the news of results, its not far away from here if you look at depth but may take us whole June to see it as many will not believe its achievable & go out & watch it first before joining in again on 17-18c

1 more factor is the timetable for feasability & drilling & how & who will pay for the feasability & drilling. This is could be a bit delayed for another say 6 months until all samples are tested. (Big move here as well as KLA.L that's listed in AIM could provide some surprizes or who knows may be EXT itself could be listed in AIM)

Now actual production if all gone to plan could take some time but Uranium is not getting any cheaper & its not affected AT ALL with current metals games, currently sitting on $40 & by production it could be around $50, which may add extra value that we don't have in mind now. so starting from 1st result of 1st hole we need to watch out for U3O8 price.

Amazing stuff to happen in EXT Jemma.

everyone: I'm not a financial advisor & all above are my own personal opinions & shouldn't be taken as an advise to buy or sell.

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (31 May 2006)

That order you were talking about, it was 2m shares in 1 buy order NOT 1.5m.

here it is:

Time	Price	Volume	Value		
31/05/2006 03:20:19	0.096	1520000	145920.00				
31/05/2006 03:20:19	0.096	100000	9600.00					
31/05/2006 03:20:19	0.096	50000	4800.00					
31/05/2006 03:20:19	0.095	210000	19950.00					
31/05/2006 03:20:19	0.095	100000	9500.00					
31/05/2006 03:20:19	0.095	19474	1850.03		

I have no doubt that something big is coming our way within 1-2 weeks if not less, I don't know what it could be but 2m buys on 1 hit says a clear statement that someone doesn't know if tomorrow will carry low prices anymore. I personally wouldn't do it unless I'm totally running late on some stock (as in last few days before action). If anyone does it, then he/she knows that this will hype up the market & they know that they will not be able to buy anymore lower than that!!

watch our for a surprise!


----------



## RickG (1 June 2006)

Well Jemma, and IGO4IT hope you are right...  I saw that buy and topped up at 9.5 cents as well... also bought big at 10.5 cents last week.

I think hitting $1 is a bit too enthusiatstic, simply based on the number of shares out there (my only worry on this one)... but high 20's... low 30's cents I really think is a possiblity in the short to medium term.

While saying that, I tell my freinds this is my retirement stock (if this works out, Jemma/IGO4IT how about sharing an island in the Carribean), so yeah plan on holding for the semi-long term.  Really hope it does get to $1... then you may see me bragging 

Good luck all... the tech and fundemantals look good in the short term, and I am hoping longer term it will do even better. 

-----------

Yes I hold... so I tend to get excited... so be wary of what I say.  And no if I seem to be ramping not intended.. just excited... I am in for the long term on term on this one (well 6- 12 months)

BTW my Dad (gotta love dads) .. doesnt like this stock at all.  He doesnt see the excitement that I see in it.  So do your research first guys is all I am trying to say.

RG


----------



## RickG (1 June 2006)

Sorry,  I should add for those tech minded;  that the MMACD and OBV Index are about to cross the trigger line (yes about to.. havent quite yet). Market sentiment is rising but below MY Trigger Line, as is the Directional Index.  For those more conservative I would wait a few days to confirm the trend.  But since I was already in, I took these early signals as an opportunity to top up.

But as I write this metals are down... although Ms Dow Jones is up... hmm tomorrow will be an interersting day, maybe I topped up a day too early.


----------



## IGO4IT (1 June 2006)

just an update NOW,

all metals are up.
Dow gaines its loss from yesterday
FTSE gained most of what's lost.
RIO & BHP are expected to perform well today....so yes...we'll have some action in EXT as well.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (1 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> just an update NOW,
> 
> all metals are up.
> Dow gaines its loss from yesterday
> ...




Needs another day of consolidation IMO before lift off


----------



## michael_selway (1 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Needs another day of consolidation IMO before lift off




LME Warehouse Stocks 31 May 2006 
*Close In Out +/- On Warrant Cancelled * 
Copper    112175 7575 1425 6150 92100 20075 
Aluminium    772275 6475 8875 -2400 727175 45100 
Nickel    18186 450 540 -90 15408 2778 
Zinc    238775 250 2150 -1900 166000 72775 
Lead    111075 1775 500 1275 108675 2400 
Tin    12795 0 130 -130 12530 265 
Al. Alloy    42300 2560 100 2460 40900 1400 
NASAAC    123820 0 0 0 121840 1980


----------



## IGO4IT (1 June 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> While saying that, I tell my freinds this is my retirement stock (if this works out, Jemma/IGO4IT how about sharing an island in the Carribean), so yeah plan on holding for the semi-long term.  Really hope it does get to $1... then you may see me bragging




Hi Rick,

if it reaches $1, I don't need to share an island with anyone , I'll probably have my own island next to you guys.  

on the same subject, if PDN could make it today to the $5 range with approx. 440m shares, then my target of $1 for ext with currently around 800m shares is not that enthusiastic at all! actually, as a medium to long term target its very realistic if considering they'll have say half PDN production rates.

do the maths & you'll realise that it might seem hard for me & you know becasue we're fighting the 10c but we should never say never! 

1 day if we sell on say 30 - 40c, we may think we've done a fortune already but looking in 2 years time at same share going into the $2 makes you feel sick everytime you hear any news about them ....trust me, I've been there & up to this moment I can't hear anything about OXR who I thought I was a genious at the time by selling in their 70c & look at them now in the nice $3 looking promising as well for more increase!! 

it doesn't feel good to miss a fast going train at all! :fan

cheers,


----------



## nizar (1 June 2006)

I think PDN was a bit different: u could pick them up for 10c in 2004 after a BFS was done on Langer Heinrich

Now we have to pay more money (market cap wise) for a stock yet to even find uranium

PDN was a bargain like no other if u believed the uranium story back then

EXT still a potential multi-bagger though


----------



## chris1983 (1 June 2006)

It all comes down to the drilling results.  You guys are ruling out other uranium stocks aswell.  Do your research on BMN.  I'm giving them a plug in the EXT thread   I hold both EXT and BMN because I believe if any stock holds ground in Namibia you have a great chance of hitting something big.  Both hold valuable ground.  One of them has to fly up in price.  The grounds of both stocks are highly prospective and surround both Langer Heinrich and Rossing.  Let us hope for the best


----------



## jemma (1 June 2006)

IGO and friends,

What did you think of today's price action open and close.

Someone is manipulating this BIG TIME. My thoughts are someone is accumulating which explains why it goes up and down so much.

What are your thoughts???

Thought it would close 10.5 for sure today  :swear:   

IGO thanks for your long term comments, we sit here and cry it doesn't finish at over 10, when the longer term picture is much brighter.

First results are now critical, we need good news desperately.

If we get initial good news, 2nd drilling results if better should see it explode.

Wonder why they have not announced 2nd drilling phase has begun????

Anyway, I am watching this way too closely now so need to chill.

 :chainsaw:  :whip


----------



## IGO4IT (1 June 2006)

Jemma,

forget about the next 3 weeks pricing, as you mentioned: ALL GAMES NOW to get the weak hearted holders to get their few $100 profit & give away their shares. getting involved in this you have to be definte on what you're expecting by end of June.

last week of June you'll have the chance to sell on 20c+ & I'll remind you. Many "bigger range" games will come before news. a lot of /u orders on buy & sell to get beginners & weak holders to share profits with big boys by selling some on early 20c.

This is today: Gold spot is down $20 from yesterday morning...not good at all for us or any other gold related stock, the bad news as well is that it started the dive mid-day & holders now are back to fear of declining gold on news that US is doing efforts for peacful talks with Iran. safety & peace mean higher sense of security & lower gold, so gold got the news & didn't resist a dive.

what will push us up here in 3 weeks time is Uranium production NOT gold, futures Uranium I've seen on other forums are actually $43 & others mention that its heading to $46. so none of that gold related volatility will make any difference in 1 month time when we get good results IF if we get good results of course.

I'm betting "a lot of money" on good results & I hope that most shareholders realise the potential of EXT as I am.

Nizar, 

I agree that PDN was a special case of Uranium discovery that no one knew. at the time, what can you do with U anyways or even know what U is BUT doesn't that make us now appreciate Uranium A LOT MORE since we know the future massive demand of India & China of Uranium, wouldn't you have faith & trust in an increased Uranium demand & price on the long term more than what we did 2-3 years ago!! in my understanding, the safer the growth in demand for any particular resource the more valuable & the faster we appreciate its stocks.

at the time, PDN was too risky for me because my brain couldn't understand anything at the time other than OIL & gold but now I'm not letting myself get scared again & miss another "special case" just because I can't believe it could happen again!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (1 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> forget about the next 3 weeks pricing, as you mentioned: ALL GAMES NOW to get the weak hearted holders to get their few $100 profit & give away their shares. getting involved in this you have to be definte on what you're expecting by end of June.
> 
> ...





Igo,

You are right, uranium jumped $3.50 today to $46 so EXT needs U news now not gold to be recognised as a U stock.

Can I ask you what makes you think it will jump to 20 in 3 weeks time with no news??? Insider buying, insto's buying???

I have been upfront aand told you what I own, can you tell me how many shares you own and what prices you bought, just to get a feel on how confident of the results you are.

What type of results are you expecting and what is your chart analysis from today if any??? :bier:


----------



## moses (1 June 2006)

I bought at 12.5c so am disappointed with EXT; currently behind at -24% and burnt heavily in the big dip I'd be *delighted* to sell at 20c. But you're saying I'm exactly the sort of person the big boys want to flush out...   

So if 20c is cheap, what sort of price do you think EXT is really worth, or will be worth and when? And why should I believe you?


----------



## jemma (1 June 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> I bought at 12.5c so am disappointed with EXT; currently behind at -24% and burnt heavily in the big dip I'd be *delighted* to sell at 20c. But you're saying I'm exactly the sort of person the big boys want to flush out...
> 
> So if 20c is cheap, what sort of price do you think EXT is really worth, or will be worth and when? And why should I believe you?




IGO,

Moses is a prime example of what I have been saying all along.

People like him feel burnt after the huge fall, so when it gets back above what they paid they will dump immediately. That is my concern now that when it gets back to the 10-15 range every man and dog will want out after the huge fall.

We will need 100 mill volume plus to flush them all out.

What are your thought on this please?? c:


----------



## IGO4IT (1 June 2006)

ok, I hold so far close to 2.5m shares in EXT, my avg is around 8c because I bought most of my holding on recent months, before my average was around 5c.

I have no secret info that no one knows, I know all what everyone knows but my style of trading is a bit different.

I know this will sound weird & like a lecture but pls let me explain the way I see EXT now. ( & no laughing as well in the middle  )

I'm thinking from different minds: shorts/longs/mediums/volume traders/day traders. I've done most of the above before & I know exactly how they work.

let me tell you that all the above traders before news will be like bees coming on a CLOSED honey pot just because it looks like it has honey inside, even that no one is sure 100% that it has honey inside but it still looks like one.

IMHO, everyone will buy this share because they know that many will take their chance of "yes/no" & get in few days before news. many short/long/medium termers allocate big portion of their portfolio to that kind of trading....news trading I'd call for short termers & topping up for longs & mediums......basically you buy before upcoming news & you sell straight after on 1st sign of reversal so you don't miss the spike if everything goes well.

Those "news traders" are coming softly now & will come massivily starting 20-30 of june, what will happen to our depth, massive increase in volume....softwares giving alerts of volume breakout in EXT & volume traders buy in seconds...SP spike....more than 25% spike you get day traders & price spike traders to put in money (those don't care what EXT is, they see a price going up fast so they buy & think later).

Now considering all above, let's have a look at our technicals, we have long term resistance at 15.5c (highest recent price) & brokers sell on it religeously all what they have...chances of breaking long time high is I think 25% success to 75% failure from 1st time & it gets harder the more times it fails to break it....but hey.... we got there already!!!... we were there BEFORE good news & those buying for few weeks are putting money to see it perform "better" after news, longs want to see it perform after news, short termers expect it to go better after news even bears put all what they have on 15.5c guranteeing that it will not break.... but its too hard to break in.........here comes a hero with few millions share that thought on low average (& allocated funds for it NOW), the hero buys all what's on 15.5c & breaking the 16c sell with even 1 share, brokers get crazy that long term high is broken & now its all open skies....its time to hype up the share as much as we can because no one knows where we'll stop. buying craziness start, bears covering their short, longs adding up, volume traders buying, day traders getting in & at least 30-50% (above 15.5c) gained once long term resistance is broken within few day & most likely you get a breakaway gap on open on day after it breaks long term resistance NOT because share is worth more but because some were running late & missed the actual run so they'll buy on whatever price on open guaranteeing that have to get something, its an opening gap!! we have to go higher!!

Now I've seen the abose scenario in FAR (recently), ENG (recently) PDN, OXR & most of those that have fund events that changes the shape of the company. The price increase in most of these cases BEFORE the news was more than after the news as the market had already assumed success & factored the success in SP before news come out. this is how much hype was there in the market.

I don't know if any of the above make sense to you, but if I'm not long in EXT I'd personally by going in as any of the mentioned traders.

EXT is a risky business & defenitely is not for begginers. I buy in companies that I see potential in & a good chance for long term hold...I don't like buying & selling everyday while I could make 100% of my intial capital/month in few years time if I can find the right potential in the right company. this is the game for me...finding the right potential!

again: all above are my dreams & not to be taken as a financial advise or indication to buy or sell.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (1 June 2006)

Interesting analogy IGO,

I tend to agree with you and will monitor your theory as the weeks roll on.

It may be the hardest decision NOT TO SELL at 20 cents IMO.

After watching this stock for some time, I am amazed at the speed it moves and can catch you out in a blink.

Interesting times ahead.

PS Topped up again today to be a 1.2 million shares now.  

However, average price is 10, so not as lucky as you.


----------



## IGO4IT (1 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> It may be the hardest decision NOT TO SELL at 20 cents IMO.




In FAR I have around 0.5m shares on 10c average, look at it now, it reached 23-24c 2 weeks ago, I didn't sell on highs because the devil inside me kept telling me to not stuff it up in the middle (like everytime) & kill the chicken that lays golden eggs.  

Specially when you see a healthy buy depth on highs, you also get a fake sense of security   

 cheers,


----------



## jemma (2 June 2006)

Igo,

What do you make of today's action??

Almost alseep is the beast.

Hopefully next week, it start to awaken.


----------



## laurie (2 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> jemma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you show me a graph where this happen!!   

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (2 June 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Can you show me a graph where this happen!!
> 
> cheers laurie




I don't like posting graphs of others on EXT but I"ll give you the graph of ENG since i like them as well  (This is an example of "before" news hype) - more than 100% increase!!

Also I have DYL which is an example of volume/price trading (I made some money there on initial run & the second run after the panic sellout)

You can also check FAR as an example of hype of news that pushed market up 100% (News expected of Eagle project - at the time- still not out  )

1 more time guys, as I mentioned before, I have a weird way of trading that fits my goals!

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (2 June 2006)

Sorry, I forget a good example of volume trading....I was tempted...I made some money but couldn't handle it any more so I quit before the end..........DYE!!


----------



## jemma (2 June 2006)

Igo,

We are in a period of consolidation now, it may last for 2 weeks my guess.

A top 20 shareholder wrote on HC that the director boarded a plane for Naimibia today, so expect news in the next 2-3 weeks.

Topped up again today to 1.6 million now.

I don't think we will see any action next week at all.

What are your thoughts IGO.

By the way I bought in DYL also last week.


----------



## IGO4IT (2 June 2006)

My thoughts are exactly what you mentioned. Peter McIntyer is currently being watched on where he is. he's not a many words man at all....actually he doesn't speak to anyone about anything! 

The trip to Namibia my come with announcement of starting to drill in zone 2.

What I'm praying for now is the lab results for the samples taken. now these are "as per EXT ann" within 3 months from beg of april, so it should be around end of June to early July.

Where price is going now is a big question mark for me, I know we have an uptrend & it will be very hard to break even that buy depth is not really big but you watch their depth continously then you'll realise most of the big buys are coming OFF the buy the depth! which means that a lot are watching but don't want to hype it up too early so by the time of news come bulls wouldn't be too exhausted!

As you see on EXT's chart below: I expect it to hit top & bottom of uptrend in a random way, considering that GOLD had just had a dive this morning so I can tell you that no one can really predict the market now...normal rules of the market don't apply in a such an int'l volatility.

If uptrend is broken its top line, watch out for a opening gap or a volume spike to confirm the initiation of the run! I wouldn't like for run to start before 15/6....we'll lose too much upwards power on paying those who want to get a return without taking a risk & waiting for news  

Good luck to all & to me! there's no guarantee's in life guys & this is why we're all hoping to be billionaires 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (2 June 2006)

Igo,

I agree entirely, expect 2 weeks of nothing, hopefully we get just a trading of up and lower range for 3 weeks minimum and then kaboom.

I still think 13 cent target is the first big hurdle.


----------



## laurie (2 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Sorry, I forget a good example of volume trading....I was tempted...I made some money but couldn't handle it any more so I quit before the end..........DYE!!




Sorry IGO4IT I thought EXT reached that price of 23-24c    

cheers laurie


----------



## IGO4IT (2 June 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Sorry IGO4IT I thought EXT reached that price of 23-24c
> 
> cheers laurie




In my post I was referring to FAR. Please check out its chart.


----------



## jemma (2 June 2006)

Igo,

We are stuck now in no mans land, waiting waiting for confirmation.

I just hope the first announcement is enouh impetus to push it.

We know the following facts:

1. They have uranium. The first initial drill showed the presence of uranium within the core and has been confirmed by spectrometer. 

2. The project is situated in a known uranium province strategically located between the Rossing uranium mine (Rio Tinto 68.6%), one of the world’s largest uranium mines, and the Langer Heinrich deposit, currently being developed by Paladin Resources.

3. PDN's Langer Heinrich contains Inferred Resources of 22.02Mt grading 0.07% containing 15,703t of U(3)O(8) at a 300ppm cut off grade. (quoted from their intial commencement ann. & they could have upgraded their production rates later on).

PDN estimated production was to be between (2000-4000 tonnes/year) for first 11 years. Now this is from EXT's 10/04/2006 annoucement:

Quote:
Recent spectrometer assays adjacent to the mineralized horizon have a peak value of 665 ppm equivalent uranium (eU), with higher values relating to zones of smokey quartz and biotite development. Secondary uranium oxide minerals (gummite) have also been observed.  

4. No major shareholder has sold yet.

5. There has been some interesting trading to late as IGO pointed out such as: Time Price Volume Value 

31/05/2006 03:20:19 0.096 1520000 145920.00 
31/05/2006 03:20:19 0.096 100000 9600.00 
31/05/2006 03:20:19 0.096 50000 4800.00 
31/05/2006 03:20:19 0.095 210000 19950.00 
31/05/2006 03:20:19 0.095 100000 9500.00 
31/05/2006 03:20:19 0.095 19474 1850.03 

6. News from assay results due any week now

7. There has been a UK insto buy in as a capital raisng at 4 cents

8. They have applied for 2 extra tenements which are due to be granted by August 2006 which will give them valuable extra drilling areas

9.They have gold and sale from that project is enough to totally fund their uranium interests

10. South West African country Naimibia is U friendly and no political hurdles exist.

11. Their position in between RIO and PDN make them a prime takeover target.

All this is enough to turn this speccie into something big.

IGO the suspense is building, it is like Augustus, the little kid stuck in the pipe in Charlie & the Chocolate Factory, soon it will blow one way or another.


----------



## jemma (2 June 2006)

Sorry,

I also forgot this key part of the info:

Corporate Synergy is nominated adviser and broker and Ambrian Partners joint broker to Kalahari, which has 49 per cent of the Husab project between Rio Tinto's long-standing Rossing uranium mine and Paladin Resources' Langer Heinrich uranium development project. The other 51 per cent of Husab is held by Aussie-listed Extract Resources, where *Kalahari's formidable executive direct Peter McIntyre is on the board with a key stake.*

Yes, that's right Peter McIntyre is also on the board of Kalahari. This means he has his life and soul on the line.


----------



## jemma (2 June 2006)

Igo,

The final question if you can answer it after going through all the fact is:

What are you expecting from the first 2 announcments to send the price skyrocketing???

Or do I go back to your first theory of the movement comes before the news and when the news comes out, it is ancillary??


----------



## IGO4IT (2 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Igo,
> 
> The final question if you can answer it after going through all the fact is:
> 
> ...




Great post Jemma,

we have to see movement before the news. look at the chart I just posted & look at the WILLIAM %R indicator at the bottom (its slightly rissing but consistent for last week or so) then you'll realise that for the last few days since we started the current uptrend sales are lower than buys, which means current accumulations are in place.

I would personally keep a close eye on W %R indicator & the higher it goes the closer we get to the .......boom 

but yeah, definetely I'm sticking to the before news hype story rather than a spike out of nowhere...unless....no one can smell news BEFORE it comes out (which never happened, ALWAYS some people smell news before its out  ) & news come early, then a price spike out of no where is a chance then.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Great post Jemma,
> 
> we have to see movement before the news. look at the chart I just posted & look at the WILLIAM %R indicator at the bottom (its slightly rissing but consistent for last week or so) then you'll realise that for the last few days since we started the current uptrend sales are lower than buys, which means current accumulations are in place.
> 
> ...





After watching this stock for hours for weeks now, I awoke this morning with something coming into my head and i think it was IGO who first commented on it but it never sank in at the time.

Hae you noticed that on the buy side, the numbers are always thin and stay thin. Even when some big buyers come in, they get taken out in a blink and it gets pushed down again and again and again to 9.5 price.

BUT the sellers remain stacked to the ceiling all the time.

The when a large seller appears around 9.5-9.6 it gets taken out on market.

This is an observation after watching it and IGO, it goes back to your point accumulation is at hand NOW.

Someone does not want the buyer board stacked as it would create a buying frenzy and push it up too quickly, They want to soak for a while and get set.
Once they are set, it would not surprise me they remove all the sellers on the other side and whoosh she goes.

The next 2 weeks will confirm my theory. What do you think IGO???


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

They specifically remain stackd at 10.5 as this is a safe point to be for manipulators.


----------



## IGO4IT (3 June 2006)

Jemma,

I think you're becoming dangerous now  you know too much 

Adding 1.5m buy order in the depth will not help anyone achieve anything. buyer can't buy because "obviously" everyone will see his big order & take the price too high too fast (without the 1.5m buy order getting filled) & Sellers can't sell because 2 seconds after 1.5m buy order appears there will be few millions coming on same price as well & they withdraw their sell orders hoping for a spike & no one buys or sells on that price at all, if anything can happen...it will be a price spike! - which is NOT in buyers benefit AT ALL!

Most of those that are accumulating now CAN'T put their orders on BUY depth because they want to get more on cheap prices & guess what...most of those big sell orders on 10.5c are actually the buyers putting "imaginary" pressure on SP for weak & small holders to get confused & sell now on below 10c...

This is a big psychological game of who will break first, bulls with hopes future gains or bears with realistic low SP. I realised that big guys are getting in a week ago when 8.5c had no buys & no sales.......very low volume.....& once its gone up to 9c volume increased...it means 1 thing......the sell depth is rubbish...  .... big boys had realised that they still have time to squeeze few millions more on 8.5-9c before automatically others will realise that this was the bottom & its too late & take all what's on special.

Accumulating few million shares on current sell depth under 10c is really a challange. Also a very important rule in a Poker game jemma is that you should never show your cards unless you have to!

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (3 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> They specifically remain stackd at 10.5 as this is a safe point to be for manipulators.





I would say 50-60% are buyers putting pressure on SP to buy more below 10c & rest are those hoping to get a return without taking the risk if run comes too early ...say next week. so they get their 10-20% return without taking any risk.


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

Igo,

I think you and I have cracked the matrix on EXT.

We can look through the superficial and see what is going on behind the surface.

I will watch eagerly for more clues next week on the execution of orders.

I think all those sell order will disappear very quickly when it starts to move and it will with the speed of light.

Can you comment on why they have not announced drilling on 2nd target???

Are they intending to put the second assay results together with the first and make one BIG anouncement on the results?? Hmmmm, that may have a bigger impact???

Igo, you and I make a good team here, thanks for interacting!!

 :bekloppt:


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

Igo,

Every time I pick up the newspper, they talk about another big correction coming, so hopefully market can hold up for another 4 weeks. This will affect us otherwise.

I expect low volume now for another 2 weeks.


----------



## IGO4IT (4 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Igo,
> 
> I think you and I have cracked the matrix on EXT.
> 
> ...




Hi Jemma,

If McIntyer is in Namibia now then I would assume we'll get some news soon about zone 2 drilling before mid month. last ann says that ground preparation is in place, which is good news!

its been a pleasure being a team with you on such a mysterious potential & I really hope it works out the same way we see it!

Int'l markets looked good & were slightly higher last friday & Metals are also imporving but not too much ...so I think XJO should have some action tomorrow.

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (5 June 2006)

Today is more of the same I guess. moving freely within the uptrend.

we also see some accumulation powers going on without any show on the buy depth, which means in my opinion that buyers are not full yet & still trying to get more below 10c.

I can see the 13c coming within 1 week to 2 weeks max, market had played the 1 day up/1 day down for almost 10 days after we had almost 5 days of downs 2 weeks ago, so I'm still waiting for few days up in a row to balance it off & i'm expecting 13c+ to be reached just on market increase if we'll have these few days up anytime soon.

cheers,


----------



## dj_420 (5 June 2006)

Beggining to see much stronger buyer support, sellers are still stacked up but no longer are dominating sp. when is first drilling result actually due??

IMO we will see large amounts of movement similar to previous ann right before drillling was ann. Have you guys looked at AEX, already has inferred resource with much smaller amt of shares on issue.

Does anyone know typical costs of extracting uranium?? for example the cash costs of paladins or rios mines??


----------



## IGO4IT (5 June 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Beggining to see much stronger buyer support, sellers are still stacked up but no longer are dominating sp. when is first drilling result actually due??
> 
> IMO we will see large amounts of movement similar to previous ann right before drillling was ann. Have you guys looked at AEX, already has inferred resource with much smaller amt of shares on issue.
> 
> Does anyone know typical costs of extracting uranium?? for example the cash costs of paladins or rios mines??




News are due end of June/early july. (1-2 weeks more or less should also be expected)

costs are subject to concentrations level in samples & what production levels we'll achieve, of course the higher the production rate the more expensive it will be. Feasability study is due after all samples are collected & tested & that's imo the only way we can predict costing.

AEX: Personally I don't like them for my own reasons but many consider it as an option with their current inferred resources but I see that they have their own risks.

cheers,


----------



## nizar (5 June 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know typical costs of extracting uranium?? for example the cash costs of paladins or rios mines??




Paladins cash costs at Langer Heinrich is us$12.50/lb


----------



## jemma (5 June 2006)

IGO,

Someone big keeps soaking just below the 10 cent bracket, as soon as they are full it will move to 13 cents and stop. Rest for a while before trying to go higher.

Cathy, read my reply on AEX thread, difference is MANAGEMENT.

IGO, things are heating up by next week, XJO will hold for us I think by end June.


----------



## jemma (5 June 2006)

Just for IGO,

Did you notice the seller dropped his last sales price to 9.9 to keep it under 10 cents on the close.

Yes you were right, someone is accumulating and my feeling is it's a big fish. How do I know this?? I went to buy another 20K at 9.6 at market last week and was taken out in a blink and then the priced was pushed down straight after I bought to stop other buyers being encouraged.

IGO, WE HAVE CRACKED THE MATRIX HERE!! :bath:


----------



## IGO4IT (5 June 2006)

1 more trick watch out for: big buys will ALWAYS be 2-3 price levels below current price...this is to gurantee that no one will "short you" & take price lower with them.

so practically, you can't short EXT because you dont know if price will be higher in 1 minute from now (since all buys are off the screen) & even that you could be scared & want out or may be you're short of cash...the buyer doesn't give you the chance to break even...you wait & sell on high (IF EVER!!!) OR sell now & lose & he/she will still take your stocks for lower price. So in that scenario, no one sells BIG & only those that need to sell urgently sell multiple small parcels on lower price & buyers get bargains & no one else can get. If you tried to share the fun with them & put a 500k order in, they'll disappear & you'll get scared & cancel your order because you'll have no back up 

Today, 99c was taken out twice because buyers DON'T put their buy orders on 99c, if they put it in they won't get it filled! But if they keep it empty, they make sellers feel unsafe & once they put a BUY order with 200k on 99c someone feels smart & sells immediatly....can anyone get excited & take price higher to 10c?...no one!...they have no back up behind them until at least until 97c 

I really enjoy watching depth & learn from it while working during the day! I'm almost positive that this is a fin. inst....too much confidence for an individual.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (6 June 2006)

I like the buy at 9.6 at 4.15pm to keep the trend going   

Need Dow to hold tonight and if it goes up, we will crack 10 tomorrow.


----------



## IGO4IT (6 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I like the buy at 9.6 at 4.15pm to keep the trend going
> 
> Need Dow to hold tonight and if it goes up, we will crack 10 tomorrow.




The DOW should behave & gain at least 50 points of its yesterday's loss!

William %R indicator is still rising to -64 which means that we're still selling but defenitely lower than last few days & buyers are still accumulating more & more.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (6 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> The DOW should behave & gain at least 50 points of its yesterday's loss!
> 
> William %R indicator is still rising to -64 which means that we're still selling but defenitely lower than last few days & buyers are still accumulating more & more.
> 
> cheers,




I like the doji candlestick today also. Keep on a close eye on that Williams % won't you Igo.

My guess for announcement release is last week in June which is perfect timing if our market is steady.

I have a feeling there will be many announcements to come especially the 100% tenements about to be approved.


 :microwave


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

very funny closing today with 800k buy order with no sellers to sell to them!!

it looks like a broker with a "very late" buy order!

all good so far....overseas markets are getting destroyed while our little EXT is holding well thru the strom!!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (7 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> very funny closing today with 800k buy order with no sellers to sell to them!!
> 
> it looks like a broker with a "very late" buy order!
> 
> ...




Igo, What happened with the 800K on the close and what price were they asking???

Lack of sellers means it is due to go higher.


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

800k order came in on 9.5c on closing auction (after 4pm) with no sells, gone up to 9.6c, nothing again, up to 9.7...nothing again......9.8c & then disappeared!

that's why we got the 9.8c close, others thought it might be too late in the morning tomorrow to get the 9.8c so they grabbed it!


----------



## jemma (7 June 2006)

Igo,

Does that picture look like you, scary really!!

I think you would agree the buyers are starting to get desperate, all it takes is for one big buyer to come on market and they will scramble over each other and before we know it, EXT will be 13 cents quickly.

Must only be days away now until the 10 cent barrier is broken.

In fact once 10 cents is broken, will move higher quickly.


----------



## IGO4IT (7 June 2006)

I hope I'm not as scary as my piciture  

We are here waiting for XJO to perform, I don't think anything else is stopping us other than market is in no mood for any new resources purchases until at least we see the direction of the market.

2 down days in a row for DOW & tonight could be the 3rd, it's very likely to have a good day before long weekend. window dressing of XJO will be a must before long weekend on friday so I'm guessing some action friday afternoon!

I'm not worried about EXT during the correction XJO/DOW are having, Uranium is looking stable & increasing to $44 from $43 so defenitely we (U stocks) could be the survivors of this correction of all the resources stocks when the correction ends.

I'm defenitely holding strong & buying more if I get the chance for a bargain, Many out there are doing the same thing as well  my indicator is telling me EXT BUYS are more than SELLS today than any day last week.

cheers,


----------



## kevro (8 June 2006)

Hi all,
        Its funny about the buy for 800k. It was there for a minute max and went away after. The day prior the same thing happened but it was a 1.4m sell. stayed for a minute and then disappeared. Both times it was in the after close auction

Kevro


----------



## jemma (9 June 2006)

Igo,

EXT was looking good, looks like we may be in trouble for a few weeks or tree shaking may benefit us later????

Hard to tell.


----------



## IGO4IT (9 June 2006)

Hi Jemma,

the idea here is simple, technical analysis is mostly useless in ALL resources stocks now. (Most are showing a dropping line & support already was broken in 90% of stocks a week ago!), so best thing to predict what's going to happen from here is to try to read the world's markets. 

we've seen the whole world drop in the last 2 weeks & every single person who holds resources shares wonder why their "OWN" shares are dropping.

Many factors are affecting all resources stocks "ALL OVER THE WORLD" & that's the gold drop, base metals drops, US inflation rates....etc.

the idea here is basic, I still think that the same EXT share we're holding now at 8.8c is the one we bought at 13-15.5c few weeks back. what's the difference? NOTHING TO DO with fundementals of resources stocks, its more to do with market attitude towards resources....metals kept increasing "rapidly" for last 12 months, buyers bought thinking that metals will keep going higher & higher & it had to push back a little to be able to continue its run steadily.

EXT was/is 1 of the best potentials out there with such a cheap SP. if & when int'l markets finish their correction & continue their initial bull run, Gold will go up again to possibly new highs & all metals should continue their run.

Uranium is the ONLY metal that wasn't affected in this saga & actually it's gone up $1, so pretty much we're not only safe with EXT (as a prospect U producer) but we have a nice chance of making serious money when market resumes its run.

If some got scared or tried to be smart & try to sell high & buy lower....let me tell you a piece of advise....we're NOW at the end of the correction & W. Buffett once said a very nice word I like to remind all of us with " what a wise man does in the begining....a fool does at the end". I'm hanging on to all my resources stocks & not letting go from here. If anyone survived this last hit then you should know there's not much left in the down side & for those who didn't survive & gone out: watch out for a panic buy mania that if you're not fast enough, you'll be desitned to lose! (if you know what I mean!)

the hard bit is gone & whoever could survive the last 2-3 weeks can defenitely survive another few days then we may not be needing any news to get back to teens! 

That's my personal opinion & never to be taken as financial advise & pls do your own research.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (9 June 2006)

IGO,

Yes, I agree, the majority of damage that had to be done is almost over.

BUT what a great opportunity is was to  get rid of weak hands and move to stronger longer term hands.

It probably still needs another 1-2 weeks in consolidation before lift off IMO.

I still cannot understand why they did not announce the 2nd drilling has started. This can only mean one thing IMO, they will release both sample results at the same time!!!!!!!! Which will mean KABOOM for us.

WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS?? :dunno:


----------



## IGO4IT (9 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Yes, I agree, the majority of damage that had to be done is almost over.
> 
> ...




If you look around resources stocks, not many had any annoucement (bad or good) in the last few weeks during trading hours AT ALL!

all waiting for this storm to go past them market will appreciate any good news if investors are in a better mood.

let's assume we got good concentrations last week, do you think it would've been appreciated (SP wise) the same way it will be appreciated when resources are back to the spot light?

Most of resoruces stocks held back many announcement for market to NOT waste them & take them down with the declining market.

So I would assume all these ann will come out once market is ready to appreciate them...otherwise...they're pointless!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (9 June 2006)

Excellent point IGO,

They no doubt will wait for better times, that explains a lot even with other stocks I hold.

Still, it is good churn wise to get rid of more weakies.

Let us both look forward to next week for a better picture for resources.


----------



## jemma (10 June 2006)

IGO,

Here is a poster Zackman from HC on 25/5 EXT anouncment analysis:
Hang in there IGO, we are not finished yet.  

Good morning all, 
I’ve been busy around the mining scene, however I have recently reviewed the May 25 announcement. Unfortunately I have not had a chance to read all the HC member comments relative to this, so forgive me if my comments are ‘more of the same’ nonetheless here is my take for what its worth:

Firstly, the drilling news is very good provided the assay results come back with reasonable levels of measured U within the ore intersection 

i) The 80-100 metres (alaskite) formation ‘at depth’ is a big intersection. 

ii) Chalcopyrite is usually a good quality primary copper ore. (Kalahari shareholders will be pleased to hear this) 

iii) The presence of Uranium within the drill core has been confirmed by spectrometer signals within all 3 holes (HDD001, 2, and 3)

iv) Peter McIntyre states ; they will have assay results completed by 2 different methods, XRF and Acid Leach, and in several laboratories in South Africa and in Australia. This is obviously to validate results.

v) An appropriate tool will be secured to validate laboratory assaying by “down-hole radiometric logging of completed drill holes’. This will provide further U measured data (imo for further analysis and future ore modelling purposes). This is a very positive statement/step, one would not normally do this at this early drilling juncture unless you are very confident. 

Also remember, this is only the first 3 holes. It is worth noting that the current drill target area has a strike distance of “Over 4 kms” (refer announcement April 10, 2006) The other point to keep in mind, this is only the first drill target on EXT's 550 square km area of largely unexplored U land. 

My conclusion: Great progress so far and its all good. EXT management would not be going to this extent and the expense they are, if they would not be confident there is something of substance there.

Early signals of pending good news will be reflected in bursts of large share volumes and steady accumulations on good volume. I think we are seeing some of this now. 

Fingers crossed for good laboratory results and if they are good, enjoy the ride.

Cheers
Zackman


----------



## IGO4IT (10 June 2006)

Interesting points mentioned on that post & all the current facts are almost  pointing to same direction = Good results.

I'll say around coming wednesday to friday we'll have a big move up, not only us but most resources stocks. DOW finished lower last night & CPI/PPI results should be out by tuesday/wednesday. we should get a rally in the DOW straight after these figures release & hopefully ASX will follow 

I'm still trying to figure out the fact the McIntyer is the MD for both kalahari & EXT & how it could deliver good news in future.......so I'm expecting a lot of action after results, not only from SP but from management. 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (10 June 2006)

Don't forget Kalahari own WAGE 100%, so IGO you may not have picked this up. That means Mcintyre is set in all ways.

IMO this means he did this on purpose just in case of a takeover so he could protect himself.

Interesting hey.


----------



## IGO4IT (10 June 2006)

Not only that, KAL has its copper play & EXT has gold its play & both going in to Uranium while any of the 2 could've done it with bigger partner &/or by themselves!!

Listing KAL in AIM was defenitely based 100% on the husab & those bought in didn't really care about KAL's copper profile as its pity & almost useless.

I'm thinking of a merger ...???...a possible takeover or offer they could've had & may be to get 2 small companies to be something bigger that what they are ???

I'm not sure but the way it was done, makes me think positively that there's a plan for both KAL & EXT for both being in the picture for long time not only in the Husab game.

theoratically, EXT could've found a better partner who's willing to get into that husab game with incentives as well for EXT, also KAL on the other side could've found another partner if idea is to get 1 project done & move on.

As for McIntyer being set, can still get set without being MD for both, holding shares for both or any of them could still secure him a decent future!! Being MD for both is more about controlling the future of both for a purpose & that's what I'm trying to figure out 

May be I'm just looking too much into things 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (10 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Not only that, KAL has its copper play & EXT has gold its play & both going in to Uranium while any of the 2 could've done it with bigger partner &/or by themselves!!
> 
> Listing KAL in AIM was defenitely based 100% on the husab & those bought in didn't really care about KAL's copper profile as its pity & almost useless.
> 
> ...




No, IGO, you are 100% accurate and not over analysing here. A merger hmmmmmmmmm, now what would be the advantage of this to both companies though????

EXT have applied for another 2 tenements and these are 100% EXT owned which will add strength to them.

I still cannot work out how KAH fits in other than to list on the AIM and attract OS investor interest. Hmmmmm

I will do more research and get back to you.

PS Hope to see a bounce, think I am down 20K, but not bothered, paper loss I can afford to lose and I know the upside is 10 X this.


----------



## IGO4IT (10 June 2006)

imo, a merger is defenitely a positive step to value both companies higher. it will mean that profile & market cap of both will almost be double as a 1 company & that makes them a big player not 2 small companies.

its also safer for any instos to get in after a merger because they have many plays all over the world not copper only for KAL or gold only EXT but many plays.

in a case of a takeover, a merger will also benefit in pushing up the takeover price massively, which another advantage.

In terms of getting more cash for more explorations or futher projects, it will defenitly be easier after a merger as the profile of the new company will be multi-national/multi-project based on history.

Listing KAL in AIM with such a small size gives me the feeling that someone needed KAL to appear on the "markets" map first before anyone tries to evaluate it.

cheers


----------



## nizar (10 June 2006)

IGO4IT,

when are we expecting news about the additional exploration licenses (100% EXT) that EXT has applied for?

next week may be the last chance to pick at these prices

after PPI and CPI is out of the way this week, im expecting US markets to bounce and us to follow


----------



## IGO4IT (10 June 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> IGO4IT,
> 
> when are we expecting news about the additional exploration licenses (100% EXT) that EXT has applied for?
> 
> ...




I have no idea Nizar & to be frank I don't wish for it to come anytime soon...market is not ready to appreciate anything at the moment & I hate for this nice news to be wasted in such a pessimistic market.

My dates for these licenses was sometime in first half of June but I wish I'm wrong & McIntyer puts the news out with lab results at end of June so SP can get a positive move from it...otherwise it will be a waste!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (10 June 2006)

I think they are due up to August which will be a year, so could come at any time which would boost the SP.


----------



## jemma (13 June 2006)

IGO,

Even if results are released now it will have no effect. Need market to bottom now and results released end mid July. I am now wondering if it can get above 10 again as every frightened chook will dump there now. :swear:


----------



## IGO4IT (13 June 2006)

its true what you're saying Jemma but the trick here is "when" will the news come out??

lets do a little check to reality: if the sentiment changes in say 1-2 weeks & we had the "getting out safe" upwards reversal & some sold...wouldn't that mean that they're still scared of the market? then is not the reversal that we want! 

current market attitude is built on fear & fear has to come out of it before any stocks can see light again. fear can come with those bailing out (in the next rally I would assume & as you mentioned) or by a changed market sentiment.

I'm totally lost how far can this so called correction can take us but I know that it will take time for the same bull market we had before to have same charactarestics again.

The bulls are out there........they just don't want to buy & see their shares go lower....they're willing to pay higher price believing that stocks will go higher. Right now they are not buying & waiting to see where the bottom is!!

Its painful to everyone & some day all weak hands will sell & there will be no more sales & then market will have to rise.

will it get to 10c again? & how soon?...I'll reply to you & ask you how low will we go from here? & when will the market recover?

CPI/PPI results are coming tomorrow & day after & they "should" provide some relief & I really hope they do as we need some relief soon!

cheers,


----------



## johnmwu3 (14 June 2006)

The bottom Price.
In my view of thinking, today EXT got the bottom price we may not see that price afterwards.
Maybe the old big SSH ( substantial Holder)  got away, so it's a good opportunity for the NEW SSH to get in at the time.
We invest EXT,  just to invest in the  MD of EXT McIntyre, he may not disappoint us. Just believe in ourselves and Mcintyre.
Is that Right.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 June 2006)

Hi John,

defenitely what you said is true & we should realise that the market is the one that disappointed us not the company.

Lower share price means lower average for those who dare to buy more now.

EXT is still the same company it was before but 1 change...we're closer to news than before 

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (15 June 2006)

Now that most of us pissed their pants & some actually off loaded some of their shares in fear. I think we should all relax a bit as market is looking promising internationally.

previous drop was mainly caused by fears of inflation in US & the possible drop in worlds growth & also due to the diving GOLD prices.

Both were at their worst yesterday & many think that gold had just touched its bottom yesterday & will be an upwards trip from here on.

EXT on the other side is 1 of those that market will look at & wonder why it went down at the first place & will appreciate within 1 week from now.

why 1 week? news coming in only 2 weeks 

we may have had a bad storm but like any storm, the sun doesn't shine straight away, it takes a little bit of time until things go back to normal & in our case we have the news coming out & that's the motive imo that will be behind a fast recovery & possibly a spike before end of month.

Not a better time for news to come out now & I'm sure if we've gone on trading halt before news..........we could open on 15-20c , optomistic? ...... May be I'm wrong.......but hey......may be I'm right   

cheers,


----------



## johnmwu3 (15 June 2006)

Hi, IGO,
Me think so also, EXT should dig out the Money, then we win at last.
Just let the timid hopeless go !


----------



## IGO4IT (16 June 2006)

Well, for those who were patient enought to handle the dip, I'm sure they'll be very happy to see EXT goes up in jumps not in steps 

GOLD is higher at $683, Uranium is higher $1 to $45 & I don't see a reason to be below 11c on same time on friday coming   

currently int'l markets are going crazy & FTSE just opened few minutes ago & up already 70 points & all base metals are steady to higher.

Promising close to a very interesting week that started on a rumor & ended on a fact!

cheers,


----------



## moses (20 June 2006)

I see EXT is up 5% today, and going against the tide.

Any reason why?


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2006)

Yeah I'm not sure.  Maybe they are closer to putting their drilling results out.  Lets hope they keep heading North.


----------



## moses (20 June 2006)

someone must know something...its now over 10%


----------



## nizar (20 June 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> someone must know something...its now over 10%




i wouldnt get too excited, coz low volume

but within the next month or 4-6 weeks; we will either:

1. get results
2. find out about the additional ELs that EXT have applied for


----------



## IGO4IT (20 June 2006)

Nizar,

don't bet on the 4-6 weeks thing....buying towards end of the day means something that usually happens before early news come out! 

call it leaking of news or whatever but people don't decide to pay more like that usually unless they're pretty sure.

tomorrow's action will defenitely confirm what's going on.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (24 June 2006)

IGO,

I cannot see EXT going past its high of 15.5 even with good news now. It is struggling big time as daytraders are playing now.

A lot of pain has been absorbed going down and when news is released everyone will dump into it including us just to get our money back.

And what about the news?? I think it may not be good. Starting to worry now as they will need a capital raising soon. The only good thing is the longer it stays down the bigger chance of a move. So need another 2 weeks down my guess.

What are your thoughts on the current state of play???


----------



## IGO4IT (24 June 2006)

Hi Jemma,

Business as usual, no problems at all imo in day traders/t+3 traders at all, you get higher prices with them as they buy big & draw attention to the stock they play in with their higher volume. They don't sell on loss, they just take whatever profit they can get & its nothing harmful as for them to get their shares they have to get it from a scared holder that could've sold on cheaper prices while they always buy on higher!

Lets look at facts: 

Buys are all big while sales are all small (ref to course of sales of EXT in last 2 days), which imo means that we're paying now for the low 6c dip. of course there will be many who are willing to take some "decent" profits before news come out & not take the risk. I wouldn't worry about the current dip at all & I don't think still even if it gets lower that we can predict how much will it be after news!

As for the worry about news: I don't understand why would you worry about news as there's no fundemental change at all for last few weeks! 

I don't know your plan & your stop loss for EXT but you must have realised that the whole market is recovering & we can't be scared after storm is gone, you should've been scared then when it dipped to 6.5c, but now its all ok & back to normal & I tipped a big fight early 9c before news because I knew that many will prefer the easy no-risk profit & sell now.

If you like EXT's story & you find it convincing & you want to put your money on what you think then you hold on & disregard any daily movement at all until news come out.

If you're scared of results & not sure what it will hold for you then you catch the highest possible price & take a small profit or loss & wait for news & come after news but you'll miss the big chunk of profits in the halt before the news if its good.

I think 20c+ is possible if we're talking good grades in results of first 1-2 holes & if we get the news of extra license (which i think it should come seperately) then we could even get higher. I have no evidence or info to support my opinion other than what we all know. I practically can't get myself scared of results which are couple of weeks away or less becuase of my fear  I've been waiting for long & seen a lot darker days & we were almost few months away back then, now.....the moment of truth is close 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (24 June 2006)

IGO,

You make good points and I agree, I didn't buy this to make 20%, I want 100-200%, and I wasn't even scared when it hit 6.1, just wish all my capital was not tied up as I would have bought more, but with 1.6 million already, are fully in now.

I suspect we will see 400 mill shares turnover if news is good and we will need this volume for it to hit 20 cents. The wait has been very long so I am expecting a trading halt with 1st drill results, then another announcement with 2nd drilling results and then 3rd announcement with licenses granted.

I think it needs to break 10 cents befoe huge volume kicks in. News *cannot * be bad as volumes have been below average.

I am thinking 2 weeks now to go and would like to see volumes of 20 mill plus within the next few weeks for 2-3 days in a row. :bananasmi


----------



## jemma (24 June 2006)

IGO,

They are running out of money and will need to push it higher first before placement happens, this will also help it be pushed beyond 15.5 IMO.


----------



## IGO4IT (24 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> They are running out of money and will need to push it higher first before placement happens, this will also help it be pushed beyond 15.5 IMO.




imo, a placement is not a problem if not a reason for price to go higher.

You already concluded that money for mining & feasability will have to come from EXT & that gold production is not sufficient & then we'll have to have a placement. These are all assumptions & they could be correct but up to this moment they're not a must.

KLA is still there to contribute & we don't know how & also gold price is tipped to test recent highs of $700+ soon. if we are to assume we could add to the list a merger between KLA & EXT or EXT being listed in AIM or another player comes to pay the bills of minning....many many options if we try to think of possibilities!

you also forgot that a placement means that we hve good "feasable" grades & that we'll need money to mine them...that by itself should pay for whatever loss in SP any placement could produce.

cheers,


----------



## nizar (24 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> you also forgot that a placement means that we hve good "feasable" grades & that we'll need money to mine them...that by itself should pay for whatever loss in SP any placement could produce.





agree

when this goes up the volume will be there; as seen in the past; back in feb-mar when this was on the up we had 20mil days routinely

risk rewards look good here; if news is bad 50% loss to about 4c, if news is good then 150% to 20c... (of course with stops that risk/rewards can be even better)

i bought for results so personally im waiting for them

all the best


----------



## jemma (24 June 2006)

Igo,

EXT doesn't look good technically. Your Williams % indicators must look shocking. Don't expect anything this week, maybe a slight rally but that is all, cannot see this going higher looking at the charts.


----------



## IGO4IT (26 June 2006)

Not really Jemma.

William %R still sitting on nice levels which weren't seen since price was 12c.

defenenitely more shares bought than sold ..... but it also gives me an indication that percentage "stored" & not sold is a portion of the parcels bought.

In clearer words, if we are to analyse depth, we'd say that most people buy a big parcel but trade half & keep other half. In general, its a good sign!

few days left until announcement & imo, now is not the time to sell any EXT share of small margin. News could be out any time!

Good luck to all of us


----------



## jemma (26 June 2006)

IGO,

1. No news will be released until after 30/6 for tax loss selling reasons.

2. Volume is not nearly high enough yet, so if news is released EXT will be dumped immediately so I hope your wrong.

3. Needs more time in consolidation mode, another 1-2 weeks.

4. Needs to be at levels of 10 cents minimum before news to go higher

5. Last announcement on 10 April stated it would take 3 months, so news is not due until 10 July.

6. We need the overall market to climb again so we get a broader rally carrying EXT with it.

7. EXT is a momentum play for day traders and as yet we have no momentum so they will not be attracted.

8. KAH listed on the AIM board is still going down.

9. EXT is running out of cash so if a capital raising happens needs to be much higher or we will all get burnt again.


----------



## IGO4IT (26 June 2006)

Hi Jemma,

Nice post. Here are my comments   



> 1. No news will be released until after 30/6 for tax loss selling reasons.




Valued point for those that bought on 10c+. for those who has low average....a chance of a cheap top up?



> 2. Volume is not nearly high enough yet, so if news is released EXT will be dumped immediately so I hope your wrong.




I don't think it makes any differnece with me if EXT trades 1 or 1m shares/day. the most important factor for any trades below 16m shares is its price & how much of the trade is kept & how much is resold on "higher" for trader to make profit!



> 3. Needs more time in consolidation mode, another 1-2 weeks.




Even that I agree, I still wouldn't be shocked if news cam out tomorrow.



> 4. Needs to be at levels of 10 cents minimum before news to go higher




True but not a must. the only difference between 9 & 10c is 1c & also the same with 10-11c its still 1 cent. EXT doesn't have the 10c psychological barier because it crossed it before already.



> 5. Last announcement on 10 April stated it would take 3 months, so news is not due until 10 July.




True, but ann didn't say that it will be "AFTER" 3 months!!



> 6. We need the overall market to climb again so we get a broader rally carrying EXT with it.




True but not a must. Good news will always find its buyers...think about it... if all other stocks are not moving... wouldn't you buy in a stock that has good news that could move?!



> 7. EXT is a momentum play for day traders and as yet we have no momentum so they will not be attracted.




I'm still sticking to my theory that day traders are a gift in any stocks, they won't lose, they'll buy on low & sell on high to make profits; which means less offered on low prices & more offered on higher prices. We should be scared if anyone is "shorting" EXT & defenitely not scared of day traders.



> 8. KAH listed on the AIM board is still going down.




They're going down because EXT is going down. do a comparison chart & you'll see that EXT always goes down or up first & KAH will follow. I still wouldn't take it as a negative thing, KAH is just a mirror stock for EXT.



> 9. EXT is running out of cash so if a capital raising happens needs to be much higher or we will all get burnt again.




Gold was $550 last week & today its $580...does that mean that it may keep going up? are you sure EXT will run out of cash?


Cheers,


----------



## jemma (30 June 2006)

IGO,

I am worried now after today's action, did you see it?? With all those fake buyer bids was this a classic pump and dump to allow people the last chance to get out?????????

If so, it didn't work very well. What are your thoughts.

If it wasn't and they were trying to accumulate, what is the reason behind this as most of the big players are already set.

Next week if we get a rally, I am thinking of dumping now as results must be known by now and they cannot be good.


----------



## IGO4IT (30 June 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> I am worried now after today's action, did you see it?? With all those fake buyer bids was this a classic pump and dump to allow people the last chance to get out?????????
> 
> ...




hmmm...firstly, those weren't fake buys, look at coarse of sales & you'll find 30m shares plus bought & sold...what was on offer at 8.4 & 8.5c were only 15m shares & they're actual orders but 8.6 resistance was too hard to destroy in 1 day that's why they backed off!! 

Role # 1: DO NOT attemept to force market to run too high too fast or go againist the market. Market was selling like crazy & if they want to buy & see return soon then they have to do it right otherwise they'll get eaten in 10 minutes & price won't go up with them.

Trader/investors/any buyers as long as they're not bears would like to buy big & see themselves take the SP up with them. Resistance was taugh as a result of last 2 - 3 weeks drop & we had to get rid of those willing to sell on any profit to move on.

Selling now? what were you holding for before at the first place? nothing's changed from before until now...we knew that we'll be here & if today's action could be any indication then it would be a proof that we're going in the right direction! we predicted high volume increase & that's it!

News? I don't know, but nothing I came accross in last 3 months could make me change my mind & my optomism about news. Actually I've noticed a lot more hints that could support my idea ...which still could be wrong 

I'm still holding & waiting for news to come out to stop watching EXT anymore. I'm not selling on news or any time soon because my target is around 70-80c.   

Its true but even that I could be dreaming...I would NEVER forgive myself if I sell below that then I see it goes all the way up to that price.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (30 June 2006)

Yes, I am being stupid now talking about selling that is true.

The fact those bids were on the market buy bids means they cannot be fake as they are serious. You are right, they we will be back next week to continue their buying rampage at lower prices. 

Let us see what next week brings.


----------



## jemma (30 June 2006)

IGO,

No doubt the Williams%R is rising also a good sign.


----------



## jemma (30 June 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> hmmm...firstly, those weren't fake buys, look at coarse of sales & you'll find 30m shares plus bought & sold...what was on offer at 8.4 & 8.5c were only 15m shares & they're actual orders but 8.6 resistance was too hard to destroy in 1 day that's why they backed off!!
> 
> Role # 1: DO NOT attemept to force market to run too high too fast or go againist the market. Market was selling like crazy & if they want to buy & see return soon then they have to do it right otherwise they'll get eaten in 10 minutes & price won't go up with them.
> 
> ...





IGO,

You state you are waiting for news to come out so you can stop watching EXT, I assume you mean once U is confirmed with good grades, you can 100% be certain it will continue to go up over time. Please confirm.


----------



## IGO4IT (1 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> You state you are waiting for news to come out so you can stop watching EXT, I assume you mean once U is confirmed with good grades, you can 100% be certain it will continue to go up over time. Please confirm.




Hi Jemma,

Yes, what you stated that 100% correct & if you want to test the theory then lets analyse it.

If EXT could find good Uranium grades in Husab in first few holes, then obviously the price will keep going higher the more U positive holes found. 

Everything from there is a matter of time before we get to actual U mining & having reserves. So feasability study will have a price increase, getting cash for minning will be another step with higher price & so on. the more steps we get closer to having physical U, the higher the price will get depending on grades found & expectations of future revenue.

Everything will be more expensive along the wait...U will be more expensive..gold will be more expensive & the chance of new projects as well should come & obviously new ventures will mean also higher price.

Once we have good grades on these first lot of holes then it should all run smoothly from there imo.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (1 July 2006)

IGO,

Based upon PDN's history then yes you are correct.

With the U spot price continually rising, we have no issue as long as U exists in good grades and plenty of it, the rest will take care of itself.

The most interesting thing in all of this is how will the big brokers push it past 15.5?? Selling pressure of Friday was huge as so many people have been burnt at higher levels. No doubt we will find out this and next week.

The party is about to begin.

 :guitar:


----------



## chris1983 (2 July 2006)

So much talk about news coming out..im going to sell...im going to hold. Its the same thing on every forum with the panickers writing their comments

Just to put things in perspective.  You hold and the news for the first few drills is bad you lose.  Mainly because they have no other licenses and the initial excitement that they may be sitting on something will be gone.  That doesn't mean that they dont have uranium but you will get the panickers flowing out from the stock with that initial news.  

If the news is also bad they have a gold mine in production and I'm hoping more licenses should be granted in Namibia soon so even if the price does suffer initially this stock is still going to progress. You can look at it as another buying opportunity.  I got my packet of these at 3.1 cents.  If they go anywhere near that price again i'll be topping up.

you hold and the news is good you win.  Simple as that.  They will not be able to do any resource estimates from their first drill holes but once again speculators will jump into the stock hoping they are sitting on a large deposit.  So of course the price is going to get driven up.

Are you willing to take that risk.  You state you have a large holding jemma.  Anyone would be worried.  so you either take the risk or sell out now and lose a couple of cents off what you paid for them.

Im sticking with Extract.  I wish myself all the best.


----------



## jemma (2 July 2006)

Chris, 

I am holding as Friday's trading made it clear EXT is going back up higher again.

IGO,

Would you agree an early cup and handle pattern is forming. Will take 7 weeks in total to form but if it does will mean great things.


----------



## powerkoala (5 July 2006)

any idea when the announcement will come?
good moves today.
after few millions sellers run away.
hope it will be better ...


----------



## IGO4IT (5 July 2006)

Jemma,

I think EXT chart in general is same as 90% of other miners, general market correction effects was still affecting EXT until few days ago when we started to act independently.

Technicals don't matters in times like now when fundementals are about to change.

Powerkoala,

For the first time I can say from today's trading that many are as intrested as you & me in pushing price higher.

Announcement?? in theory it should be before the 10th of July but I wouldn't be shocked if its late 1-2 weeks due to crowded labs.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (5 July 2006)

IGO,

We need to talk.

Are you still not concerned that unless this announcement fundamentally changes the company's insitu value, it will struggle big time to go past 15.5 high. I still think you are underestimating the truckload of buyers who watched it fall to 6.1 and bought in between 10-15.5 cents.

IMO this will not go past 15.5 cents even WITH the announcement.
It will need to retrace again and have another go in 2-3 months time.

How much of a company maker can this announement be???????????


----------



## jemma (5 July 2006)

Furthermore,

I take you point that the whole market fell and all stocks fell, but why is this an argument if the fall is hard.

In other word if a man trips he can recover in a few weeks, but if he falls down 3 flights of stairs it takes him 3 months to recover.

IGO, EXT fell down 3 flights of stairs it didn't just trip!!


----------



## Phillip (5 July 2006)

Hi all,

First time poster here, just a couple of technical comments on EXT as I see it.






1/ Consolidation above the 200 day moving average is bullish.
2/ The false break below the support line trading into a doji pattern is also bullish.
3/The structural pattern in the current consolidation phase is quite bullish as lows are getting higher.
4/ Highs are lower thus giving it a bearish undertone. EXT needs to break above, close and consolidate above immediate resistance at 9.1c.

Just my   

Disclaimer: I know nothing of this company, I trade off set-ups.

Regards, Phillip.


----------



## jemma (5 July 2006)

Agree with you Phillip and good analysis. I am confident of a close at 9.9 within the next 3-5 days.

BUT you correctly point out bearish undertone, if it cannot break 15.5 in the next borad rally, it will see 10 cents again.


----------



## IGO4IT (5 July 2006)

Jemma,

very interesting points you highlighted.



> Are you still not concerned that unless this announcement fundamentally changes the company's insitu value, it will struggle big time to go past 15.5 high. I still think you are underestimating the truckload of buyers who watched it fall to 6.1 and bought in between 10-15.5 cents.




Fundementals are always subject of debate but mostly the market will always give exactly the extra value the new discovery will bring.

It may not be the first day or week but it has to happen, its called market dynamics.

About your point of those who watched it go to 6.1c...its true but it DIDN'T stop EXT at first place coming from 2c to 15.5c in 12months!!!!!! I'm sure there were plenty watching it go higher every week as well.

the answer is yes, new added potential adds value to compnay & all depends on how much income the new discovery will bring in & how "guaranteed" the income is. Fundementals don't increase on "potentials", fundemental value increase on "factual" increase & this is what we're up to now.

1 thing i'm positive about, if new discovery was massive to the extent that it's worth $1/share then I"m sure you'll find the share going to exactly what the new discovery will be worth. It could be higher or lower slightly but majority of new discovery's value should be given to share immediatly.

Since we're talking fundementals, let's then keep in mind how much is the real fund value of EXT & how much more the new discovery is adding to original value & that will be your future price when news come out.

Pure maths. & it has nothing to do with ifs or buts. 

If market sentiments is bad or good, then you expect the slight difference I mentioned in value but always market pays on fundementals. The issue will always be how much will the market pay MORE than fundementas for "the coming potential", lets remember: many holes still to be drilled, if first few are full of U then there's a good chance others are the same.

With info we have now, I'm optomistic to results & not worried, If results are bad...then this is life &  I know that I've done things in here in EXT by the book, if I still lose then .... I have nothing to regret   

cheers,


----------



## champ2003 (5 July 2006)

Hey guys,

How many Ounces of gold does EXT mine per year?


----------



## cuttlefish (5 July 2006)

so on 24th may they got core samples from the first two holes, and 5th July there's no results of analysis as yet?  multi-acid digest and XRF analysis must be very slow procedures?


----------



## RickG (7 July 2006)

Some strong volumes just starting to come through and its broken through the 9.1 cent mark. In fact if volumes keep going for the rest of the day could hit 9.5 cents if not 10 cents.  Although I would expect a small fall back with profit taking coming in late in the day.

Anyone know why the interest?  Build up to drilling results being released soon?


----------



## Stock_Freak (7 July 2006)

Its absoulately going nuts today!
34.2 mil shares traded so far - 2:53pm


----------



## sangshim (7 July 2006)

but why?

there's no ann released recently. Why is it going up 16%?


----------



## jet-r (7 July 2006)

WE ARE ABOUT TO BREAK THE 10 CENTS RESISTANCE!!!!


----------



## x2rider (7 July 2006)

I hope so Jet R . But there seems to be some big gaps between  them .  I think that 12 cents could be the next barrier if this manages to get through 10c
 Or maybe $10  
 Chers Martin


----------



## IGO4IT (7 July 2006)

Relax guys, the show had just started, the monster is too crazy to try to predict where exactly is the next stop............................if any   

cheers,


----------



## jet-r (7 July 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Relax guys, the show had just started, the monster is too crazy to try to predict where exactly is the next stop............................if any
> 
> cheers,





This is the kind of optimism we need to push this stock above 16 cents!


sniff sniff !! do I small "trading halt" ????????


----------



## jet-r (7 July 2006)

no... no trading halt.

but where did that 6mill order go?  it disappearrd all of suddent.  was the order filled or withdrawn?


----------



## IGO4IT (7 July 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> no... no trading halt.
> 
> but where did that 6mill order go?  it disappearrd all of suddent.  was the order filled or withdrawn?




Withdrown of course.

The idea is basic: if resistance is too heavy & you can buy on cheaper so why do they buy on 9.9c if you get some "smarties" that like to sell for less  ????

every spike must have a panic sell out, those with little expectations must take their 5-10% out first before it goes any further.

few days ago if you read my explanation about similar sitiuation few days ago, my opinion was that if resistance is too strong then there's no point of anyone forcefully trying to break it...they can't, they just have to wait & it will be easier in another try!

cheers,,


----------



## pacer (7 July 2006)

Baaa....Baaaaaaaaa

Watch out for the cliff you silly sheep.

Who knows but following the money has made some a few $ ...would be in and out within 2-3 days if it was me......been there done that, got no $$ to trade it for a day..........all tied up in other things.


----------



## IGO4IT (7 July 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Baaa....Baaaaaaaaa
> 
> Watch out for the cliff you silly sheep.
> 
> Who knows but following the money has made some a few $ ...would be in and out within 2-3 days if it was me......been there done that, got no $$ to trade it for a day..........all tied up in other things.





Hi Pacer,

Thanks for the silly sheep comment...I hope we had a genious like you posting here before hand & if you give lectures on trading then I"m sure you'll be getting a lot of members , I've been holding for 2 years & probably if I thought like you I'll be broke 2 years ago!

I made money from EXT, if you'll willing to learn....go back to begginers lounge & start with paper trading & watch EXT's performance in last 12-18 months & hopefully you'll learn something & start making money.

I don't see any cliffs....people like you who when they're probably down 2-3% start worrying about their loss & you have no idea what exactly that you're trading. you shouldn't blame the market or the stock...you should blame yourself!

Make sure you read before you post...making money is not easy & day /T+3 trading is NOT for beginers, this is probably why you lost!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (7 July 2006)

IGO,

Dont even bother replying to small minded people like pacer, just keep talking to me!!!!!!!!!

Now you would have again noticed the big bids disappear like they did last week, obviously to accumulate again lower.

No doubt it will have another crach at 10.5 again and keep cracking until it breaks through. BUT the biggest question is can it break 15.5????????????

We will see in 2 weeks as their quarterly report is due out soon.

PS: RPT taken over today by Canadian Mega Uranium, might happen soon to EXT. I am in break even now and still holding.


----------



## RickG (7 July 2006)

I wouldnt hold to much comfort in the quaterly report.  My reading into EXT indicates long term debt, and its gold asset is insignificant really.  As things currently stand EXT isnt really that fundamentally brilliant, financially anyway.  So I doubt the quaterly report will make stunning reading.  I will try to chase up some of my research findings, but I did it awhile back now.

Lets remind ourselves why we (well why I) hold EXT.  Pure and simple its based on the POTENTIAL from the ground they hold in Nambia.  Initial drilling results look promising, but we need continued good results for this stock to forge ahead.

I think it will, the ground is in a proven Uranium area. Also they look like getting approved more exploration licenses in Nambia.  Whether is will go blue-sky, I am unconvinced, but I think a nice profit is there to be made.


----------



## IGO4IT (7 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Dont even bother replying to small minded people like pacer, just keep talking to me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Jemma,

I think it will break the 15.5c if gold keeps going the same way its going now.

the whole game here is U in HUSAB, if & when we win then we win big.

Gold production is useless & I agree quarterly will not impress anyone.

Looking at trading recently, I'm still positive that we'll get results while we're in teens, how much exactly is totaly a mystery to me at the moment. I can't read int'l market & N/Korea is making many nerveous & gold will have to respond & go higher ....so fingers crossed & current gold uptrend continues.

If results from Husab results are impressive then I'm positive we'll be impressed & we should still be in 20s+ after good news regardless of where we were before the news!

its all in hands of results now!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (8 July 2006)

Expect a few down days to soak more before having another crack, 11 cents looks like it's major resistance then 15.5


----------



## chris1983 (9 July 2006)

11 cents major resistance..15.5 is resistance level.

what is the resistance level Jemma?  It seems to change daily for you.  Before it was 10.5.  Now its 11.  Tomorrow will the new resistance level be at 12.5.  

This stock will break 15.5 depending on the drill results.  IGO4IT has said it from time to time and I totally agree.  I don't agree in saying that Gold production is useless.  It is doing one thing.  It will cover the drilling and exploration costs in Namibia and atleast brings some cash flow into the company.  People say it won't fund the mine in Husab if a mine needs to be developed.  Wow some real intelligent comments there.  You must be a scientist to work that one out. More shares will have to be released.  

One step at a time though.  Drill results first.  I think the results are just around the corner.  So lets sit and wait.


----------



## juddy (9 July 2006)

Unless you've been holding millions from under 5c, I'm really not sure why you'd be buying into this unless its purely for a short term trade. Too much scrip (much more to come), day traders delight, heavily pumped on other sites. Far better opportunities out there atm. As an example, OMC has a JORC resource which is likely to be extended further and their market cap is less than EXT's (yes I know EXT has some gold production). EXT has no drilling results as of yet and are ages off JORC. Just can't see why some are so enamoured with it, but each to their own I guess.

Good luck with it. 

Disclaimer: I dont hold EXT or OMC (yet) and yes I'm expecting a bit of abuse now. lol


----------



## IGO4IT (9 July 2006)

Hi all,

Resistance in defenition is a point in which crowds believe the stocks they're holding is over bought & over priced & believe that its time to sell to gain max amount of profit believing that SP will not exceed that point.

Technical analysis imo is a tool to define these points IF NO FUNDEMENTAL changes appear "more or less during normal trading with no news"

News EXT are expecting if good will change fundementals & crowds tend to go back to calculator to see how much new discovery is worth & evaluate SP & then we end up with new value.

Very hard at this moment to indicate any technical resistance points or levels as we're going towards a fundemental change. SP is adding value now based on speculations on the new fundemenal value to be added from news & its not technically driven increase.

Chris,

Gold production is useless in a sense that it won't provide another push to EXT's price in the coming weeks from quarterly report...unless of course there's ungrade of some sort in gold production but defenitely its there as we mentioned many times as a safety net to fall on in case of a disaster in U play & to pay the bills for husab.

Juddy,

No abuse unfortunately   , what you said about OMC is true or false depending on your trading plan & criteria of choosing your traded stocks.

OMC is a great potential but rate of increase on short/medium term will be very limited imo. While EXT's charactarestics is more into "realising" the company's speculations about the U play in Husab into solid fundementals & usually the rate of return in this period in any stock could be huge if luck is on its side "e.g. high U rates in Assays results to be announced" but that high short term rate as we all know comes with a risk of having bad news!

Some don't like risk & like slow but consistent growth & others like to buy cheap & get few hints & leads on results & bet on good results & get fast high return ...it depends on your trading style & which you'd prefer to own.

If everyone had the same idea of what is good or bad, we'll have probably 5 - 10 companies listed in ASX as no one will be buying in any of the others 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (9 July 2006)

Chris, Juddy but not IGO,

You both and everyone else greatly underestimate the beast that sleeps within EXT. If you have been watching trading activity over the last 2 weeks, you would understand this statement. This moves quicker than a brides nightie on her wedding day!!!!!!!

You will sit back in the next 2 weeks and be amazed with the strength of the upwards push coming. You saw it with AUM and will see it soon with EXT. either buy in or step aside and let the real investors make money.


----------



## sangshim (9 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Chris, Juddy but not IGO,
> 
> You both and everyone else greatly underestimate the beast that sleeps within EXT. If you have been watching trading activity over the last 2 weeks, you would understand this statement. This moves quicker than a brides nightie on her wedding day!!!!!!!
> 
> You will sit back in the next 2 weeks and be amazed with the strength of the upwards push coming. You saw it with AUM and will see it soon with EXT. either buy in or step aside and let the real investors make money.




Hi Jemma,

Would you please explain why you think sp will rocket in the next 2weeks and what makes you be so confident??????

I hold some EXT shares but sold half of them last thursday and missed 13% up on friday.


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2006)

Wow, pretty big call Jemma. I look forward to going back to this statement over the next 2 weeks and see where it's gone. Hope it doesn't come back to bight you, and you do well out of it! All the best.


----------



## jemma (9 July 2006)

Sangshim, you are a fool are you not???? Why sell now??

I thought about it too but reminded myself why I bought in. OK this is what I am expecting:

1. Announcement on gold which will provide cash through a upcoming pour.
2. High grades of uranium as already announced previously through rock chip samples approx 600ppm and large amounts of quantity on initial 2 drills providing an instu upgrade changing the fundamental worth of the company.
3. Extra tenements approved by the Namibia government which run alongside RIO's Rossing mine and are the most jucy to come.
4. After all these announcements, a takeover offer from RIO for 30 cents.
5. If no takeover, capital raising within the next 4 weeks.


----------



## jemma (9 July 2006)

Oh and you ask why so confident, in the middle of Rossing and Langer. Research these 2 and you will know why.


----------



## sangshim (9 July 2006)

Doh!!!

I had to sell some of them to settle the payment for other stocks which I've purchased to diversify my portfolio... 

Sounds like I should have sold other shares and kept EXT..


----------



## jemma (9 July 2006)

sangshim said:
			
		

> Doh!!!
> 
> I had to sell some of them to settle the payment for other stocks which I've purchased to diversify my portfolio...
> 
> Sounds like I should have sold other shares and kept EXT..



Simple answer buy back in Monday as it should fall a little in line with the overall market.


----------



## juddy (9 July 2006)

lol, knew that was coming.  

Yes Jemma, I can see this emulating AUM: $10 a share, market cap of 10 billion. lol.


----------



## IGO4IT (9 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Simple answer buy back in Monday as it should fall a little in line with the overall market.




Jemma,

You're expecting a fall on Monday? ....I'm not.

I don't think at this particular stage the market sentiment is going to affect EXT.

I could be wrong! I think the first lot of event traders just poured in....you'll have volume trader & price spike trader coming even Monday or tuesday.

I'm going overseas on Monday & unfortunately I'll be on the plane during trading hours....I think I'm going to check monday night on a even up another 15% or down 2-3%. 

Both will mean that tuesday is the fun day   

Mondays in general is speculations day & Tuesdays the highest of speculations. The wait is over JEMMA, this is action time & traders are coming in now 1 after another until news arrive.

Did I say that a smart man should delay news by another week before? 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (9 July 2006)

IGO,

Be honest, are you expecting 20 cents plus after announcements (if positive), I am as a minimum.


----------



## chris1983 (9 July 2006)

Jemma I dont think you know what you are talking about.  I greatly under estimate this stock? I have been holding since 3 cents and I under estimate them?  You were the one not long ago saying you were going to sell out.  You bring some entertainment to this thread thats all I can say haha.

IGO I allready know gold production wasn't going to push the price up unless a new resource upgrade is announced.  You are just telling me things I allready know.  I just wrote why I believe gold production isn't useless.  Which is what you stated.  We allready know gold production isnt going to have a huge effect on the price but You didnt state that in your first comment.


----------



## IGO4IT (9 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Be honest, are you expecting 20 cents plus after announcements (if positive), I am as a minimum.




mmmmmm.......to be honest & really subjective...its up to how good the news will turn up to be.

If news are really impressive....then I have to do my calculations depending on the results & I defenitely won't be shy to say its worth $3 if really the estimated U will be worth that much!

currently, I'm in a sit back & watch mode....if I see a chance to add up then defenitely I won't hesitate, but if I tell what exactly that I"m expecting without seeing news...I'll be just guessing & my number will be 100% speculations.

1 little thing I'm very confident with : if market gave it 15.5c before in a time that news were far away from being issued...then I would expect around that figure or higher before news knowing that news are coming very soon!

cheers,


----------



## laurie (9 July 2006)

One thing for sure I would not like to be off the train when it leaves the station without a ticket that's the way this stock has been for a while   

cheers laurie


----------



## jlynch10 (10 July 2006)

EXT off to great start this morning and in 39 minutes up 12.24% hitting 0.11 with volume of 8.9 million sold.

I am not selling.

Will this conitue?


----------



## dj_420 (10 July 2006)

We have seen a decent increase, traders are getting in before ann. this should continue right up until ann and depending on results we will see huge movement north or south


----------



## Crumpy (10 July 2006)

seems to be across to board with U..........great timing tho..........would like to see the ann sometime this week..........


----------



## x2rider (10 July 2006)

howdy 
 Seems to be holding at the 11c mark now which is a lot better than 10c

 Cheers Martin


----------



## IGO4IT (10 July 2006)

Did anyone guess 15% increase today?   

mmm...I would guess tomorrow will have another high,....let's say closing 12.5c...total guess but, I have no inside info or anything.

I'm sticking to my story thta EXT will try to hit 16c before news come.

Jemma,

if you're there....its all happening 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

IGO,

I am well and truly here and watching for your snippets. You are correct that 12.5 is the next stop. I was correct that 11 cents was resistance first time. OK OK so I got it right the second time big deal.

As I stated before, needs to be near 15.5 before news comes out to smash it and that is exactly where its heading now.

Well if news is good, 20 will be no problem. EXTciting times now, my prediction is next week for news.


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

By the way KAH, Kahalari minerals is going up each day as well  on the AIM on big volume.


----------



## jlynch10 (11 July 2006)

Jemma,

Sales in first 50 minumtes at 7 million.

Can someone please explain to me what a "XT" transaction is and how is traded?

The top transaction price was 0.1050 today and prior sale tranaction is 0.1100

10:50:06 0.1050 100,000 10,500.00 XT 
10:42:26 0.1100 6,910 760.10  
10:37:37 0.1100 23,000 2,530.00  
10:20:05 0.1100 46,291 5,092.01  
10:20:05 0.1100 50,000 5,500.00  
10:20:05 0.1100 83,709 9,207.99  
10:18:46 0.1050 200,000 21,000.00 XT 
10:17:13 0.1050 56,241 5,905.30


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

Lots been picked up at .105, but not many buyers above that. Might just go sideways today.


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

It seems unusual to me that there is resistance at .11c. On the chart this was a point of previous support/buying. I thought it would have shot through this zone and headed to the next resistance level which is around .125c. 

Does anyone have a different view of these levels?


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

jlynch10 said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> Sales in first 50 minumtes at 7 million.
> 
> ...




Lynchmob,

XT means cross trade which is just a transaction from broker to broker. Nothing suspicious about it.


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> It seems unusual to me that there is resistance at .11c. On the chart this was a point of previous support/buying. I thought it would have shot through this zone and headed to the next resistance level which is around .125c.
> 
> Does anyone have a different view of these levels?




Kennas,

Can't you read English, read my posts about reisstance at 11 and you might learn something, if not go back to your AEX thread and watch the paint dry.


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

Jemma, why resistance at .11? I read it as support. Are they the same thing in your vernacular? Glad for some advice.

For your info I own more EXT than AEX.


----------



## juddy (11 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> Can't you read English, read my posts about reisstance at 11 and you might learn something, if not go back to your AEX thread and watch the paint dry.





oh the hostility!

Reminds me of a certain poster named Deltra on another site. 

Is EXT back to your buy in price yet Deltra? lol


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> oh the hostility!
> 
> Reminds me of a certain poster named Deltra on another site.
> 
> Is EXT back to your buy in price yet Deltra? lol




Are you Judd the footballer??


----------



## RickG (11 July 2006)

You know I think he is.


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

Judd,

No hostility just cannot understand why people don't read before they comment. Kennas adds no value here. IGO is the only one with any insight into EXT.


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

Hello Jemma,

I looked back through your posts and found a reference to an .11c resistance and .155c resistance. Why the .11c resistance? Just trying to educate myself here and you seem to know all about it.

Cheers.


----------



## juddy (11 July 2006)

I think it is a bit insulting to say a senior member such as Kennas adds no value to a discussion just because he may question you. Answering him politely doesn't take much energy.


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

Ok, put me in the naughty corner


----------



## mlennox (11 July 2006)

can we get a consensus view here rather then lil cry baby jemma getting frustrated cos her opinions are being taken like a grain of salt.


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

I think the general concensus is that this could do anything, depending on the results due. 

If there's significant U3O8 in them there hills, which seems to be a very high probability as seen in the ground spectrometer results and the fact it's sitting between LH and Rossing, it could be worth a few bob. Other than that it's speculation. 

And, once the results from the lab come in, the resistance and support levels will mean nothing, so it's all conjecture really. 

I've taken a punt, as I have with AEX, which at least has a historical inferred resource. 

Good luck people.


----------



## IGO4IT (11 July 2006)

Hi all,

I think it is the time now that bulls & bears sit back & watch & decide on which direction EXT will go.

I Can't watch depth continously but opening volume tells me that there are a lot who are testing the stock for highs & lows to see reaction of market.

Stop points are useful to get those with little profit hopes (10-20%) to get their profit & look for another entry & when they find another entry the price goes higher with them again.

XJO is down 30 points so far & that by itself is good enough to keep most of stocks in place without major movement, I have a feeling there'll be some action towards close today.

We're not intrested in price spikes that go more than 20% in 1 day while THERE IS NO NEWS....we're after a 5-15% increase on solid jumps, this is how we can achieve higher SP without panic sellouts.

We need the big jumps to be FUNDEMENTALY supported, so big jumps need to come after good news 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hello Jemma,
> 
> I looked back through your posts and found a reference to an .11c resistance and .155c resistance. Why the .11c resistance? Just trying to educate myself here and you seem to know all about it.
> 
> Cheers.




Kennas, apologies for insulting you, just a bit frustrated at the moment!!!


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

No worries Jemma. I know the feeling. 

But remember: 

'The most valuable commodity I know is information.
Don't throw darts at a board.
Every battle is won before it's ever fought.
Give me guys who are poor smart and hungry - with no feelings.
Leave emotions at the door. 
And if you want a friend, buy a dog" 

GG


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2006)

Hmmmm Kennas it sounds like your saying,

'Greed for lack of a better word is good'  :


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

GG, legend.


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

Well, one things for certain, a lot of people want this at .105c. Or, is that a lot of people want to sell at .105c?


----------



## laurie (11 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well, one things for certain, a lot of people want this at .105c. Or, is that a lot of people want to sell at .105c?




Or maybe it's the same person   

cheers laurie


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Or maybe it's the same person
> 
> cheers laurie




Laurie,

Are you suggesting someone is selling out????


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

IGO,

Is someone soaking or someone offloading???? Very hard to tell.

What do you think??


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

Hmmm, difficult. 

As I was watching the sell list didn't change too much which could imply the seller/s were just picking off the buyers coming in at .105. The list of sellers at .11 and .115 seemed pretty static, especially over the last 3 hours.

My impression anyway.


----------



## saichuen (11 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well, one things for certain, a lot of people want this at .105c. Or, is that a lot of people want to sell at .105c?




probably neither. you cant really have a lot of people buying without having the same amount of people selling, right? it's like asking if the glass is half-filled or half-emptied. 

i guess the important thing here is 10.5c. people who bought at this price obviously feels that it's a right price to get in. and for those who sold at this price, they may be taking a profit?

2 cents worth...


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

he he, yes, of course. I wonder who was contolling it though. Who was controlling: the buyers or the sellers. 

That's what Jemma's point is I think. There could be just a couple of sellers out there picking the buyers off, because they are in the know, or want to cash in a profit. Or, it's day traders who got in, and saw that it wasn't rocketing up and just cleared their positions.


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> he he, yes, of course. I wonder who was contolling it though. Who was controlling: the buyers or the sellers.
> 
> That's what Jemma's point is I think. There could be just a couple of sellers out there picking the buyers off, because they are in the know, or want to cash in a profit. Or, it's day traders who got in, and saw that it wasn't rocketing up and just cleared their positions.




We need to give it more time to assess this position.


----------



## dj_420 (11 July 2006)

It means that the market is consolidating. if sp is trending sideways then obviously neither the buyers nor sellers are in control. if sp moves up then buyers are in control, if sp heads south sellers are in control.

from what i see there has been a large amount of buyers then just as quickly the sellers are stacked up. many sellers would be scared due to large volatility of stock and are dumping at what they see as an acceptable price.

we need a large amount of volume to clear the sellers. the sp has moved and hence we have seen a return of interest in EXT. 

when EXT produces a good ann then there will be huge interest returning in the stock. look at other uranium companies that have found a deposit, of late they are entering second boom. so one good ann and its blue sky for us


----------



## Phillip (11 July 2006)

I'm happy with the trade to 11c.

Over and out.

Cheers.


----------



## laurie (11 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Laurie,
> 
> Are you suggesting someone is selling out????




No I'm suggesting they are accumulating by holding the stock where it is   

cheers laurie


----------



## x2rider (12 July 2006)

Hi folks 
Jeez what just happened then? All the buyers just disappeared


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2006)

Was crazy stuff. I had a stop in at .099 which was taken out.  

Perhaps everyone else did when the price hit .10 too?


----------



## CanOz (12 July 2006)

My stop was hit at .10, maybe a few more had stops there too.


----------



## IGO4IT (12 July 2006)

Jemma,

Today is pure stop loss triggering.

look at opening for each lower price, its a small parcel to trigger stop losses.

Making money is not easy in stock market? either you believe in a stock or you don't....if you believe you hold & wait...if not you put a stop loss & someone gets your cheap shares & you should be happy taking your small loss.

that's my   

remember: whether you believe or not believe in a stock...you can't win while you're scared...when you're scared, you just lose smaller amounts!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (12 July 2006)

IGO,

No my stop loss was not at 10 cents, I have none. I continue to hold as my opinion is they knew T plus 3 traders would dump today and they also knew stop losses at 10 would be triggered. So they sold it down cleared them out ready to fight another day.

My guess is it will be 12.5 by Friday as that is resistance after 11 cents is cleared.


----------



## Phillip (12 July 2006)

I think too many traders were buying between 11c and 10c. 

11c is resistance and traders were diving into the stock , imo a safer entry *was* on break above 11c rather than buying at 11c and try to assit the 11c break!

For mine, it has to create some sort of base or some type of bullish consolidation before I re-consider trading it again, I will seriously consider it on a break above 11c ; i.e momentum trade from 11.5c to 15c.

As for the fundamentals and good story... yeah man...hey, this is the spec market no dividends are being paid here.

Just my   

Cheers


----------



## jemma (13 July 2006)

Well, what do we have here IGO, EXT has retraced and ready to smash 11 cents tomorrow. Looking great on the charts.

Friday will be an exciting day.


----------



## jlynch10 (14 July 2006)

For the past two years the "Fourth Quarter Activities & Cashflow Report" has been issued in July 2004 and 2005.

Does anyone know the expected date for issue to ASX of the 2006 Fourth Quarter Activities & Cashflow Report?


----------



## Georgeb (14 July 2006)

The report will be issues in the last week of July. I also think they will have summary briefing of the HUSAB project.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Well, what do we have here IGO, EXT has retraced and ready to smash 11 cents tomorrow. Looking great on the charts.
> 
> Friday will be an exciting day.





Hi Jemma,

Int'l markets are down because of the conflict in middle east which resulted to petrol going to a new record high.

1 good thing we added to EXT since thrusday, Gold is up $15 to $665 & still going higher...uncertainity in middle east is favouring a continuing rise in gold prices as well.

as for the moment, Market bad sentiment is in charge again until something happens in middle east conflict & petrol starts to fall again.

Nothing changed in EXT's demand & supply other than some that are scared of market sentiment to last.

I'm holding strong as usual & expecting news to come soon!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (14 July 2006)

IGO,

She held up magnificently today consider the 110 ords falling.

Strong as an ox, lets hope the DOW reverses as she looks like breaking 11 cents next week. Good accumulation happening also. I am happy with today's action.


----------



## jemma (16 July 2006)

IGO,

Monday is the biggest test so far, if it can close at 9.9 or 10 cents, then I can almost guarantee it will break old highs of 15.5, as it ensures that behind the scenes they have U and heaps of it and not just driven by day traders.


----------



## Crumpy (16 July 2006)

And if it closes below that figure............are you saying that it means they have no U............and you will almost guarantee that......???????


----------



## jemma (16 July 2006)

Crumpy said:
			
		

> And if it closes below that figure............are you saying that it means they have no U............and you will almost guarantee that......???????




No, of course I am not saying that, just commenting on price strength that is all.

If it closes below that, means not as strong as I thought, but considering Friday's close I am confident.


----------



## jemma (18 July 2006)

IGO,

Smart accumulation happened today, with one big seller pushing it down at the end of an otherwie strong day. Expect huge action next week.


----------



## RickG (18 July 2006)

Yeah that one big seller kinda came out of the blue, price was being supported until then.  Even then it closed 0.01 cents above what he sold at.  Overall holding strongly around the 10 cent mark, but must admit I thought EXT would be doing have started going up by now and be around the 15 cent mark.

But as I have always said, it all comes down to the drilling results... where are they damn it?


----------



## jemma (19 July 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Yeah that one big seller kinda came out of the blue, price was being supported until then.  Even then it closed 0.01 cents above what he sold at.  Overall holding strongly around the 10 cent mark, but must admit I thought EXT would be doing have started going up by now and be around the 15 cent mark.
> 
> But as I have always said, it all comes down to the drilling results... where are they damn it?




Rick, it needed to consolidate IMO for 2 weeks which it has done, so next week is a big week, will be near 15 cents then. IGO you agree??


----------



## CanOz (19 July 2006)

Happened to be watching EXT when the announcement came in, wow, wasn't it fun watching the buyers pile on!


----------



## chris1983 (19 July 2006)

I think its pretty encouraging.  We need more drilling to take place but its a good start.  I'll buy some more if I get some spare cash.


----------



## powerkoala (19 July 2006)

it is confusing me...
why sellers willing to sell low while there are buyers willing to buy more and more???
is this just a trick from "big guys" out there???


----------



## Crumpy (19 July 2006)

Not exactly the rises that everyone was hoping for............only 160mtrs of drilling results..........and that took about 2 months..........how long do we have to wait for the other 2000 odd mtrs.

Any one have any thoughts of the drilling grades...

BUT at least there is U there......and the wait continues


----------



## RickG (19 July 2006)

To mind, the drilling results are not what I was hoping for.  Now I am no expert, I am simply comparing these results to MTN, the other Uranium stock I hold.

While there are small pockets of very high grades, I would like to have seen many more between 500-1000 ppm.  As it stands all this report says is... "hey there is Uranium here, and we are continuing to expand our drilling".  Nothing to get the market really excited.  Perhaps EXT should have got Wayne to write the report :2evil: 

Now while the results arent terrible, and the stock isnt going to take a nose dive because of them, I was hoping (expecting) for better, and I think the lack of interest by the market is reflecting this.  Perhaps though I was expecting too much from the initial drill results.  

Now it is only 4 holes in a relatively small area.  But if it has taken this long for only 4 holes, how much longer will we have to wait.

Anyway see how the market digests this over the next few days.

But perhaps these results reflect how good the MTN results were


----------



## chris1983 (19 July 2006)

MTN is based in Australia.  They can't develop a resource there atm anyway.  That is why a lot of people are interested in Extract.  No restrictions.  If you are going off MTN results lots of people would say why did RPT never go through the roof.  They have had a deposit for quite some time.


----------



## RickG (19 July 2006)

What I am comparing is the drilling result grades.  As I said I am no expert and this is the best I can come up with.

I am not comparing companies, just the drilling results, in order to try to figure out if the grades EXT have found are actually any good.    I am more than happy for an expert in Uranium drilling to give some advice on EXT findings


----------



## chris1983 (19 July 2006)

I dont think we could have been expecting too much more than what they released.  I'm happy with it.  It has made my mind up to just sit back now and see how the rest of their drilling program goes.  I think its a good release.  It depends how far and wide the uranium is spread.  Rossing has a lot of uranium but at low grades.  So grades does count..but if they have a lot of uranium there at low grades then a mine would still be developed.


----------



## RickG (19 July 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I am not selling.  In fact just bought some more (short term trade only).  But guess I was hoping the drill results would push this through the 15 cent mark.  Unfortunately I dont think it will, but I would love to be proved wrong.  And I take your point about Rossing, I was actually trying to find the the early drill results from Rossing and Langer but couldnt find them.


----------



## IGO4IT (19 July 2006)

the results are better than PDN's results in begining of their drilling in Rossing.

Market is not paying??? why would anyone pay more if many are happy to give away their shares for less.

1 point most of you are missing: 32m shares was sold & BOUGHT today!! for whatever that could mean to anyone with good brains, it has to be a good thing.

Fundementals of EXT are higher than before, market will pay more if it can't get shares for less.......until those selling cheap out there have no more shares or somehow get a brain upgrade, no one can ask why its going lower!! 

Would anyone here pay more if you can get shares for less??

cheers,


----------



## jemma (19 July 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> the results are better than PDN's results in begining of their drilling in Rossing.
> 
> Market is not paying??? why would anyone pay more if many are happy to give away their shares for less.
> 
> ...




IGO,

PDN is not at Rossing, RIO is but I will forgive you for this.

You missed the gact that they stated only 3 holes completed and the 4th drilling result will be released shortly. See below:

• *Only the top of Hole HDD004 is currently available, with additional results to follow.

You also missed Kalahari's announcement on the AIM as below:

Kalahari Minerals Plc, the AIM listed mining exploration and evaluation group
with a portfolio of copper and uranium prospects in Namibia, has received
positive assay results from the first four diamond-drill holes completed at its
49% owned Husab uranium project in Namibia. The results reinforce earlier drill
and spectrometer survey data that the area has significant uranium potential.

Yes IGO they state the area has significant potential, that's different to the Australian announcement. This means there is many more huge announcements to come. You were right, this will slowly but steadily rise which is exactly what we want over the next 6 months.

I am also confident of a bounce in the next week above 10 cents again.

Someone is soaking, although a placement is due as they are nearly out of cash unless their quarterly shows gold production has increased which could pay for it.


----------



## nizar (19 July 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> I was hoping the drill results would push this through the 15 cent mark.




You and me both


----------



## bigdog (20 July 2006)

Two related EXT announcements located which are positive.

=======================================================
1. Located the following article today from "MiningNews.net".   

This provides better explanation of yesterdays ASX EXT announcement of July 19 2006.

http://www.miningnews.net/StoryView.asp?StoryID=62290 states:

Extract strikes it rich 

Ben Sharples
Thursday, July 20, 2006

FIRST pass drilling at Extract Resources' Husab joint venture in Namibia has returned a number of uranium hits, including an unexpected "very rich zone" of 0.5m at 9.59 kilograms per tonne of uranium oxide.

Extract Resources director Peter McIntyre told MiningNews.net drilling had encountered a very rich but narrow zone of uranium at the Ida Dome, which has a radiometric signature of up to 4km long.

"The Husab area is about 550 square kilometres so it's a fairly significant footprint and all we've been focusing upon so far is those areas where we've had strong radiometrics signals, the first of those targets is what we call the Ida Dome," he said.

"As we analyse those holes, there's a couple of interesting results, particularly very high up in the system we've encountered a very rich zone of uranium, it's quite narrow but it's enriched and that was somewhat of a surprise.

"That in itself warrants us to go back and start putting in some closer spaced drilling around that enriched zone just to see if it does continue, to see what sort of grades and widths we can get out of that particular pocket."

Results from the ongoing 8000m campaign at Ida Dome include hits of 4.5m at 1.24kg/t of uranium oxide, including 0.5m at 9.59kg/t, 2m at 1.01kg/t, 10m at 0.335kg/t, and 10.25m at 0.26kg/t.

"Our first drilling is focusing on a 700m strike extent of the 4km radiometric anomaly so it's very widely spaced. It's not going to be a mine that is 4km long but within that we hope we're able to identify some economic zones," McIntyre said.

He said regionally there were a host of other targets that would be drilled in due course, including a geological structure in the northwest of the tenement close to Rio Tinto's Rossing Mine, and a geological structure to the south of the project area which appears to be part of the Goanikontes deposit, held partly by Bannerman Resources.

"There's another area on our ground which we're quite interested in is looking for palaeochannel potential or secondary hosted calcrete deposit, which is more like the Langer Heinrich deposit that Paladin Resources is developing," he said.

Extract has completed its 51% farm-in to the project by spending $400,000 on exploration, with West Africa Gold, a wholly owned subsidiary of Alternative Investment Market-listed Kalahari Minerals, holding the balance.

McIntyre said the joint venture would look at spending in the order of $2-3 million on exploration of the next 12 months.

"That should certainly make some inroads to each of the targets we've been generating," he said.

======================================================
2.  London Stock exchange announcement stated:
http://www.lse.co.uk/ShareNews.asp?...rts_positive_results_at_Namibian_uranium_site
Share News for Kalahari Min (KAH)

Wednesday, 19th July 2006 09:56

Kalahari Minerals reports 'positive results' at Namibian uranium site

LONDON (AFX) - AIM-listed Kalahari Minerals PLC says it has received positive results for purity at its uraniam drilling site in Namibia.

The data came from four test holes at the Husab uranium project, a 49-51 joint venture with Extract Resources Namibia (Pty) Ltd.

The results reinforce earlier survey data that the area has significant uranium potential, Kalahari noted.

'The board's confidence in the Husab uranium project is increasing as the ongoing drill programme continues to produce positive results. These results indicate that the geology is similar to the other major uranium deposits in the region and we expect to see further positive indicators as the two-rig 8,000 meter drill programme continues,' chief executive Peter McIntyre said.


----------



## dj_420 (20 July 2006)

Even though there are reports that extract has struck it rich the market was obviously expecting much better. watch for a panic sellout tommorow, prob good to short on. 

i myself was dissapointed with results, from the reports given leading up to last ann i think market was given the impression of 600ppm + rather than the much lower grades that were found.

others are right also, if it takes this long for drilling results we are going to be waiting 1 year + just for indicated JORC results (at best).


----------



## jemma (20 July 2006)

IGO,

Any hope of share price reaching news highs?? OR come back in 3 months time??


----------



## jemma (20 July 2006)

IGO,

Just overtook you in the competition DYL beating EXT. Ha Ha must laugh.

Do you think you will beat me by month end??


----------



## dj_420 (20 July 2006)

Jemma

This ann was the one chance that EXT had of significantly breaking good ground. Since the ann was not well recieved then obviously the sp will slide. unless they find some extraordinary deposits of uranium then not much is going to save this stock.

we all knew that it would come down to this last ann. if it was good sp climbs. it is wasnt sp retreats, we have seen the sp retreat for the last two days following ann. 

obviously the market was hoping for much better news. why do you think come back in three months time?? most of the interest generated in the past will now be lost, if the sp DOES manage to climb it will be kept down by people dumping shares at entry price.

i will say that one hope may be that they have found a high grade vein of uranium. im not sure about the mineralisation of uranium but if the areas of 0.9 - 1.1 are located right along the strike zone it might be a significant deposit.

thoughts anyone


----------



## jemma (20 July 2006)

Cathers,

There is 4km of that high grade strike you mentioned as stated in their announcement.

Surely that is enough if proven for a significant deposit??

Thoughts IGO or anyone


----------



## dj_420 (20 July 2006)

The strike zone is 4km. whether or not there is a high grade vein running through the entire length is yet to be proven. remember they only drilled 160 metres. to turn the deposit into inferred and then indicated is going to take some time. i think in that time the sp will slump to around 6 - 7 cents. 

look at the depth of the market, many buyers have dissapeared and sellers are stacked up against the wall 10+ cents. there is just not enough interest in the stock now, to many people are looking to dump their shares. 

im at a point whether i dont know to cut losses or stick it out. if i choose to stick it out it will be another 6 months plus before we see another ann that might generate movement. if i pull out there are other stocks that i would be happy to park my money in. 

it would be quite possible to sell out and pick up shares again in 4 months time for the same price. UNLESS the remaining results of the fourth hole are going to hold some BIG suprises i just dont see how there will be any movement before next ann.


----------



## jemma (20 July 2006)

Only falling on small volume now, 1% to be exact today.

Only drilled 30 percent of the drilling campaign as they have stated so more results to come over the next month. You also forgot to look at their announcement properly, it states uranium continues to be intersected as drilling continues. May surprise yet.


----------



## jemma (20 July 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> The strike zone is 4km. whether or not there is a high grade vein running through the entire length is yet to be proven. remember they only drilled 160 metres. to turn the deposit into inferred and then indicated is going to take some time. i think in that time the sp will slump to around 6 - 7 cents.
> 
> look at the depth of the market, many buyers have dissapeared and sellers are stacked up against the wall 10+ cents. there is just not enough interest in the stock now, to many people are looking to dump their shares.
> 
> ...




Look at the sellers, very thin up to 10 cents, they want it this way, easier to soak at 15 per cent discount and easier to go higher later.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Cathers,
> 
> There is 4km of that high grade strike you mentioned as stated in their announcement.
> 
> ...




Jemma,

yes, you're correct, there is 4km channel of that high grade U as mentioned on ann.

I'm sure we all heard it thousand times .........WE STILL HAVE 550km of unexplored land!!!!!

what's driving the price down are all who were looking for a 100% return overenight....let them sell on loss & let's see how we'll end up today.

I'm still very bullish on EXT, finally I have 1 of my speculative stocks ending up to be a real monster in the making. 

I done some calculations of timing on expected return of results for next 4 holes & it should be very soon (check my SS post if you can), I'm assuming during early to mid August. Would like to hear anyone's thoughts on this pls.

Jemma, Again, if anyone don't like a U producer which just came accross a U discovery then they can visit the casino where they could get better chances.

May be market is not paying now & I'm not shocked because we haven't seen the quarterly report yet & also no news on the extra license granting but I'm sure we're on the right track & I never thought it will be an easy road.

cheers,


----------



## saichuen (21 July 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> what's driving the price down are all who were looking for a 100% return overenight....let them sell on loss & let's see how we'll end up today.




yep. i think people are expecting too much, too fast at too little time these days.


----------



## dj_420 (21 July 2006)

Seems to be holding around the 9 cent mark. i dont mind hanging on if it holds around this level, (my entry level anyway). i didnt expect a huge takeoff from ann, BUT i did expect to see a little more movement north than what the sp has done.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 July 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Seems to be holding around the 9 cent mark. i dont mind hanging on if it holds around this level, (my entry level anyway). i didnt expect a huge takeoff from ann, BUT i did expect to see a little more movement north than what the sp has done.




Market will pay for the discovery EXT has JUST AFTER all those that keep selling on low prices finish.

1 more time....NOT me or anyone else will pay more for a stock that they can get for cheaper. 

I invest based on Fundementals & EXT's fundementals are a way higher than before.....so I see my risk of holding EXT is a way lower than before & not only that I'm taking my chances here but willing to keep adding in days like today when T+3 traders need to get rid of their stocks.

Imo, EXT will rocket once all current traders give up & sell & no one will be left to sell on low prices, which is in my opinion few days away if we keep going on the same rate.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (21 July 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> yes, you're correct, there is 4km channel of that high grade U as mentioned on ann.
> 
> ...




I cannot log into Sharescene, can you post your SS post here for me to see please IGO, thanks.


----------



## jemma (22 July 2006)

IGO,

Just had a study of the chart and it seems to be going into consolidation for 2 weeks before making another directional move, either up or down. As long as volume can stay ligh as it is now, we are in with a chance to have another go at smashing 11 cent barrier.

My opinion is that Peter Mac held back news as it seems strange to be only 30% through drilling. IMO he knows he needs constant firepower to keep it going and have another capital raising at higher prices, I hope the quarterly shows gold production increasing for our sakes.

However, I believe there will be many more positive announcements constantly coming out over the next 2 months including the fourth holes results in the next 2 weeks. Great to see all those day traders getting out with losses, they are dragging it down, 2 weeks IGO, 2 weeks.

Please copy your post from SS here.


----------



## IGO4IT (24 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Just had a study of the chart and it seems to be going into consolidation for 2 weeks before making another directional move, either up or down. As long as volume can stay ligh as it is now, we are in with a chance to have another go at smashing 11 cent barrier.
> 
> ...




Hi Jemma,

My post in SS was simply the calculations you made in your post, I expected news of the rest of the holes to be out early Aug.

Today, the ann came out with a placement to share holders with a discounted price (90% of average price). I don't know where is the trick here but I'm thinking may be its still better for SP to get placement news now & take its effect now NOT later so may be news later could be better & get SP moving upwards again with no hesitation.

I'm still holding waiting to see what's next.... as far as I can see we're still on plan & after the new 4 holes results come out soon we can probably put an average estimation of SP with new U discovery.

Uranium is $47.50 spot & higher $1.50 than last week!!!! 

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (24 July 2006)

Analysing today's placement ann:

Hardly that I did see a placement ann come out that simple (without a halt) & with such a small qty allowed for each share holder.

If I would analyse the expected outcome by management, I would assume:

1.  idealy they don't want anyone that could have a lot of shares of the placement, so may be there will be no sell out straight after the placement that could drive the share down. ($5k/shareholder is a joke & by no meaning any shareholder of a size will take on the offer as a chance of a top up that could really make any difference, they need small holders who can keep the stock liquid...buys & sells small but big number of transaction, in theory that strategy pushes stocks higher in rainy days because buyers are not worried about the 2-3% they could save but they buy on higher price.)

2. Not mentioning how much to raise or what exactly is the money raised for means in simple words that they want the SP "to absorb" the idea of the placement & simply that could be because mngmnt realised the pressure the idea of the placement is pushing on SP so they decided to get it over & done with now BEFORE any good news that may come along. 

Simply, if SP is to decrease anyways from news of placement, then let it go down now & later on when good news come along then the SP would've already factored the placement news already.

3. Ann today mentioned that money is required to get rid of current debt & to mine the feasable U spots found. From a realistic point of view, we wouldn't know which hole will be or will not be feasable to mine unless we prepare a feasability study that includes the minning costs, etc....& we don't have that feasability study now. That means in my idea that Management wanted to press the point that the U found with its grades WILL BE MINED & if the placement will help take away the debt then obviously SP must look promising. 

4. 4 new holes' results should in theory come out soon & if they do come with average or good results out while placement is on the table, then defenitely the placement will be more popular & its effect will me minimised.

Got to admit, as dumb as today's report could've sounded to some short termers, but I think the main idea here is that management realised that they need to get all the bad news out in 1 go & start an upwards movement from good news in future. Practically with worst possible news coming from any new holes & if all placement bad news & if gold production was poor & expenses in production were high then any news will come from U after all that is a plus for at least 3 months until next quarterly will come out.....& who knows, may be this is the break EXT needs now!!!!

Very interesting to see what will come up next.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (24 July 2006)

IGO,

Can't anyone see what will happen next under the SPP.

You must be on the register within 5 days of closing date, so guess what will happen soon. RESULTS of further drilling will be released and surprise to the upside. Then everyone will all jump on to get their cheap shares to gain the 10% discount.

IGO, surely even you can see that without announcing further great results, no-one will take up their offer, so they MUST come up with results before the closing date. AND results are due soon as you know.

Do you agree???


----------



## IGO4IT (25 July 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO, surely even you can see that without announcing further great results, no-one will take up their offer, so they MUST come up with results before the closing date. AND results are due soon as you know.
> 
> Do you agree???




Jemma,

I guess you have a point here but we can't really bet on results coming before placement date because we don't know REALLY how much is required from that placement.

In general, this is a double sided sword, they shouldn't collect too much money even if placement was popular because it will further dilute the shares & at the same time they need to only issue shares what what is required only & again we don't know how much is required!!!   

I'm looking forward to see an ann with much more details or some action to clear the picture a little bit more before we get excited.

cheers,


----------



## RickG (25 July 2006)

Some really nice buy volume building up.  Be interesting to see if this relates to a jump in the SP in the remainder of the day.  Hope so, because call me a fool, I bought some more at yesterdays low.


----------



## bigdog (26 July 2006)

ASX announcment this morning where SPP has been withdrawn

Your opinions!

SP has been up to 0.087 this morning

ASX RELEASE
25 July 2006
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
Dear Sir / Madam,

WITHDRAWAL OF SHARE PURCHASE PLAN (SPP)
The Board of Extract Resources Limited announces that following a review of current funding options and advice from its corporate advisors the SPP announced yesterday has been withdrawn.


----------



## jemma (26 July 2006)

bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX announcment this morning where SPP has been withdrawn
> 
> Your opinions!
> 
> ...




Obviously someone will kick in some big funds or maybe a JV with RIO or PDN?? Anyway, it mean a rocket ship for the SP soon as they have heaps of U ready to announce soon.


----------



## RickG (26 July 2006)

Interesting times ahead for holders of EXT.  EXT announced a SPP and then 24 hours later withdraw it.

While I am a bit angry at why they would announce the SPP (price fell by 0.08 cents on announcement) only to withdraw it straight away, nevertheless something is afoot... its kinda exciting isnt it.

We all know EXT need addditional funds to continue drilling.  So is it a JV with RIO or PDN, maybe a JV with the Chinese (since they are currently in Perth), perhaps quarterly results are brilliant and the gold mine can fund drilling, maybe Kalamari will totally fund the next phase of drilling.

I am hoping it is nothing as boring as they just re-did their sums and worked out that at current prices the SPP offer just wouldnt provide the required funds.  Would be a bit of a let down.

Anyway this is all pure speculation... but moments like this do make the EXT ride all that more fun   Watch this space, surely they will have to make an announcement soon explaining why they withdrew the SPP offer., exciting times (not saying profitable) are ahead.


----------



## johnmwu3 (26 July 2006)

Joking !
EXT  will surely  soaring  high next !
Let's see.....  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jemma (29 July 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Joking !
> EXT  will surely  soaring  high next !
> Let's see.....  !!!!!!!!!!!




John,

In English please.

Igo,

Where are you, your thoughts on SPP withdrawal. Looking good for another rise next week, may finish high 9's.


----------



## IGO4IT (29 July 2006)

Hi Jemma,

Sorry, I just came back yesterday from overseas trip & I seen the action on EXT is getting on the .........waiting mode!

Placement was put in & taken off for a reason.......I don't know what is the reason but I don't believe 1 word of what's said in ann about advisors BS!!

it was good to see the placement withdrawal pushed us up a little bit to 9c. To be honest, I hated the idea of withdrawing the placement AFTER we lost 0.008c in 1 day after the placement, now it feels a bit better since withdrawal could push us up a bit.

Qrtrly, news for 4 new holes & some "new" info that I'm expecting to come, not necesserly in same order but I think its only logical to think that someone will bother to explain to us reason for withdrawal...a new partner/investor...I can't predict anything at the moment....Also...for those who mentioned a takeover offer or having a new big partner in Husab...I still think its a bit early for that but will not complain if it happens anyways.

Qrtrly is my next worry at the moment as it has the gold production while gold was getting hit in price for last 3 months..but also we had a production upgrade during same period so I guess many are like me on the .....waiting mode!

I can tell you that many are intrested again in EXT but the hesitation is coming from qrtrly & once its out of the way with good or bad news then we hve at least 3 months until next qrtr where we'll have all the attention on U not on gold & if we have news of few extra good holes or the extra EXT license news then defenitely we could be on the move again.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (29 July 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Hi Jemma,
> 
> Sorry, I just came back yesterday from overseas trip & I seen the action on EXT is getting on the .........waiting mode!
> 
> ...




IGO,

My guess is someone will come in and provide fundings, insto's my guess.

U is the go here and yes if gold production is good that is a bonus. They must deliver on the next results for a decent push byond 15.5 cents. Chart wise needs to go higher than 9.1 high of last week and then we know it will have another crack at 11 cents again.

Chart wise another week on colidation and then she is ready to move again. Not long now it looks like all will be revealed soon. SPP withdrawal explained next week my guess.


----------



## bigdog (30 July 2006)

Quarterly out tomorrow including update on SPP reasons!!!

tip is EXT gold revenue is lower than expected and costs high

TTR - Tectonic Resources (EXT partner) had capital raising in July 2006 about $1 mil


----------



## bigdog (31 July 2006)

31/07/2006  Fourth Quarter Activities Report just issued ASX

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...archBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=ext#headlines


----------



## bigdog (31 July 2006)

31/07/2006 Fourth Quarter Activities Report and 31/07/2006  Fourth Quarter Cashflow Report issued to ASX midday

Correction of link
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...archBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=ext#headlines


----------



## bigdog (31 July 2006)

31/07/2006 Fourth Quarter Activities Report and 31/07/2006 Fourth Quarter Cashflow Report issued to ASX midday

Lets hope I can get link right this time
-- otherwise goto http://www.asx.com.au 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...archBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=ext#headlines


----------



## bigdog (1 August 2006)

Jemma, are you still out there?

I look forward to your updates


----------



## jemma (1 August 2006)

bigdog said:
			
		

> Jemma, are you still out there?
> 
> I look forward to your updates




Smalldog,

Yeah still here, nothing to discuss until further ann. made on funding, extra licences, drilling results on 4th hold etc etc. Get my drift, they are coming my ****zu, be patient.

Daily volume is less than 1% on issue so no worries here. Qrtly was great.

Chart wise, needs to break previous high of 9.1)last week) then we are on our way to crack 11 again. IGO you around or just fed up posting here??

Anyway, poodle, will speak again when news comes out. Ciao.


----------



## nizar (1 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Qrtly was great.




Which part of it was great?

The part where gold costs were au$736/oz or where they havent still got the additional EL ?

Or was the quarterly just great because u hold heaps of EXT?

The market didnt seem to think much of it; closed flat on the day on low volumes...

Sorry to damp ur enthusiasm, i too would give credit if credit was due..

SPP withdrawal just put management down a few notches in my credibility book...


----------



## RickG (2 August 2006)

The quarterly report pleasantly surprised me.  I was expecting something quite bad actually.

But there are some positive signs.  It looks as if things on the gold side are improving (incrrease in reesource estimates and gold production costs should be lower this year), and the EL look as if they will still come.  Lets not foget though they still have alot of drilling to do on their current site.  SO I for one can wait on the ELs.

The disappointing thing to me is that they still havent explained the pulling of the SPP.  

Remember this is a long term hold for me, and while there is nothing in the report for short term traders to get excited about, neither is there anything in there for long term holders to be worried about.  

Volume is low, and small short term traders look as if they are getting out atm.  So what?? If I was a short term trader in this stock I would have got out in June; but I am not. I bought some more at 8.4 cents last week, and if it drops to 8 cents or below (on low volumes) I will buy some more.

While I do not think it will reach $1 in the next 6-12 months as some people do (although it would still be nice), if it hits mid 20's by Christmas, I would have made a very tidy profit and more than a years salary.

Now if this stock was falling on high volumes (knock on wood), I would be starting to get worried.  Hmm I have rambled a bit, too early in the morning for me


----------



## saichuen (2 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> The quarterly report pleasantly surprised me.  I was expecting something quite bad actually.
> 
> But there are some positive signs.  It looks as if things on the gold side are improving (incrrease in reesource estimates and gold production costs should be lower this year), and the EL look as if they will still come.  Lets not foget though they still have alot of drilling to do on their current site.  SO I for one can wait on the ELs.
> 
> ...




i totally agree with your views here. i bought this too for a longer term hold. i didnt think the recent qtr report was that bad. maybe some people are still expecting too much these days. the increase in the gold resources was a pleasant surprise. i will be eagerly awaiting for more drills results to come and of course, an explanation to the SPP thingy will be nice too.   

cheers!


----------



## nizar (2 August 2006)

saichuen said:
			
		

> i didnt think the recent qtr report was that bad. maybe some people are still expecting too much these days.




haha.. are u serious?

brother thats got 2 be the highest cost gold mining operation on THE ASX!!!

people couldnt have expected worse!!! u cant get any worse!!!

so glad i sold this dog... the quick money has already been made on this....


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2006)

With you nizar.

Remaining players holding for the U3O8 potential in Namibia. Still a chance there. Highly prospective land.


----------



## chris1983 (2 August 2006)

wow so very negative nizar.  Maybe you are praying they have no uranium..Because if they do that will mean you will lose out on a lot of money you could have possibly made   Dunworry about it mate.  Just hop in there..grab 30,000 or so shares..only set you back like what? $2600.  If they do go to 40 cents you will still have a nice little profit.  Then you wont feel so bad if it actually does happen


----------



## RickG (2 August 2006)

Nizar as I have said in a few posts, gold is a non-issue whether EXT will climb or fall.  EXT is a Ur speccy.  If you bought based on their gold prospects then you should have done more research.  The EXT SP has hardly moved since the quarterly, and the high cost of gold production, because for the vast majority it is a non-issue.

As I have also said, yes I was disappointed with the Ur drilling results, but for ME they werent so bad that I sold.  They were good solid results nothing more nothing less. Although I was expecting/hoping for better.

For anyone thinking of buying EXT in the short-term and not using TA, remember EXT gold propoects are poor, and EXT have long term debt.  For me its a long term speccy based on what might be under the ground in Nambia.  Knowing this I am still happy to hold.


----------



## nizar (2 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Nizar as I have said in a few posts, gold is a non-issue whether EXT will climb or fall.  EXT is a Ur speccy.  If you bought based on their gold prospects then you should have done more research.  The EXT SP has hardly moved since the quarterly, and the high cost of gold production, because for the vast majority it is a non-issue.
> 
> As I have also said, yes I was disappointed with the Ur drilling results, but for ME they werent so bad that I sold.  They were good solid results nothing more nothing less. Although I was expecting/hoping for better.
> 
> For anyone thinking of buying EXT in the short-term and not using TA, remember EXT gold propoects are poor, and EXT have long term debt.  For me its a long term speccy based on what might be under the ground in Nambia.  Knowing this I am still happy to hold.




Well maybe so RickG,

but for me gold production was 2 things:

1) insurance so if theres no U the sp wont go to zero
2) it will help pay for the uranium drilling

seeing the market didnt quite fancy the uranium results and the gold production can barely pay for itself; this has pretty much met my exit criteria and hence i have exi

another plus for EXT was management... but HMmm.... i dunno about that now

but good luck to you RickG,
i hope u do well

Also; i suggest u have a look at EVE and OMC... EVE looking like good value if u consider the grades they have and market cap below 20million...

(disclosure: i hold EVE... i do not give financial advice, the above is only my opinion... blah blah... u know how it goes..)


----------



## rwkni1 (4 August 2006)

As far as i can see this stock is a complete uranium speccy. EXT has a market cap of $80m and has got nothing in the ground, if they don't find a commercial resource in Namibia their share price will obviously tank. I find it interesting reading all the posts that there seems to be so many people who are overtly bullish about this one with little else to go on other than it has tenements down the road from two other mines. Am i missing something? Is there something else in their drill results or which they have reported that makes it more likely that they will find plentiful quantities of uranium at economic grades? $80m seems like a lot for this company to me - in light of the available info.


----------



## nizar (4 August 2006)

rwkni1 said:
			
		

> As far as i can see this stock is a complete uranium speccy. EXT has a market cap of $80m and has got nothing in the ground, if they don't find a commercial resource in Namibia their share price will obviously tank. I find it interesting reading all the posts that there seems to be so many people who are overtly bullish about this one with little else to go on other than it has tenements down the road from two other mines. Am i missing something? Is there something else in their drill results or which they have reported that makes it more likely that they will find plentiful quantities of uranium at economic grades? $80m seems like a lot for this company to me - in light of the available info.




I agree

EVE is at a similar stage (though they have no earnings from gold it must be said) and is selling for $16million, 20% of EXT, bit of a joke really, wont be there for long IMO...


----------



## chris1983 (4 August 2006)

For starters you two have got the market cap wrong.  Which is at 61,504,022.  

Simple fact of the matter is some investors have faith there is something in the ground for Extract at Namibia.  Of course we dont know how much of it is there but im hoping theres a lot and it has been confirmed there is uranium there.  

Don't you think this is rather interesting.  See below.

4.5m @ 1.246 kg/t (1,246 ppm) U3O8, incl. 0.5m @ 9.597 kg/t (9,597 ppm)


If they do have a reasonable sized deposit they are definately worth more than their current market cap.  You guys can come back to us and say they are only going to earn a 51% interest.  But hey..with a decent deposit the company is still going to be worth more than 61 million.  Ohh yeah and RWKNI1..tell us something we don't know.  Of course we know extract is a uranium speccy atm.

Nizar I just looked at your pick in EVE.  They look pretty good too.  They will probably rise in due time.


----------



## IGO4IT (4 August 2006)

Nizar,

I see you're complaining about EXT........I'm sure you made some good money already 

look everyone....EXT is, was & will be the same company as before, gold is in better position than before & we have 4 confirmed U finds (for those that claims we have nothing, you weren't around when we were wondering if Husab had U or not!!!)

Trading, investing or even gambling requires time, EXT is probably not the current talk of town....many reasons & I wasn't scared to say my worries about the high gold production costs, but hey.......I didn't buy for gold production, I bought for U in husab.

I'm probably too optomistic because I"m a long term holder & probably the the 1c up or down doesn't get me excited so probably I'm not that person you would listen to if you're after getting cash tomorrow morning out of EXT.... or may be I am .

The good thing about EXT is that you never know what will happen next, we all know the potential & 1 day that potential will pay, it could be tomorrow or next year...but when it will pay...it will pay big...& we all know that!

If you see better opportunities.....I can tell you few...did I make money on CAZ few days ago   .... the smart trader needs to know what stocks they trade & what day they trade them & what time in the day as well.

Some you buy to pay for Friday night drinks, some for retirment & some you keep to pay bills for XMAS shopping.....EXT will pay my xmas shopping this year!  

cheers,


----------



## jemma (4 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> I see you're complaining about EXT........I'm sure you made some good money already
> 
> ...




IGO,

She is drifting down on very light volume, nothing to worry about, will bounce next week. News on 4th hole and funding must be soon.


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Chris, Juddy but not IGO,
> 
> You both and everyone else greatly underestimate the beast that sleeps within EXT. If you have been watching trading activity over the last 2 weeks, you would understand this statement. This moves quicker than a brides nightie on her wedding day!!!!!!!
> 
> You will sit back in the next 2 weeks and be amazed with the strength of the upwards push coming. You saw it with AUM and will see it soon with EXT. either buy in or step aside and let the real investors make money.




Hey Jemma, what's happened to the sp since you made this call on 9 July?


----------



## jemma (5 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hey Jemma, what's happened to the sp since you made this call on 9 July?




Kennas,

They have heaps to release to the market, extra tenements granted, funding, results of more drilling. Healthy retrace on less than 1% daily volume.

Can't you see that??

I will make another call, next week it will finish at 9.5 cents, come back to me next friday.

 :iagree:


----------



## IGO4IT (5 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hey Jemma, what's happened to the sp since you made this call on 9 July?




Kennas, 

Yes share price is going down but look at the chart, volume is drying up the lower it gets, which means 1 thing.......it can't keep going any lower because there will be no more sellers on lower prices!

Yesterday, there was no sellers for almost 3 hours on 8.2c!! I haven't seen that happen in last few months at all. sellers are drying out & its a good sign FOR ME that if it still have to go lower to find support it won't be much.

our current support is 8c - 8.1c, if you bought before on same levels.....I would ask you what happend to SP when it went up to 15c or on last jump up to 11c???!!!

Qrtrly highlighted facts that we all know & added few little thing to comfort those who are willing to understand. Production "qty" of gold is higher & we have on-site accomodation that cost us a bit money in place & that should lower production costs a bit in next qrtrly.

Husab is running on time & to be totally subjective "faster" than what many of us expected.

SP goes up & down because its the stock market, picking the absolute low & the absolute high is very close to impossible.......otherwise I would've been a billionaire long time ago.

You like their story, you buy their shares & you wait to get paid.....you don't think they're good, you move to other potential & you'll do the same thing...wait to get paid  . if you sell on weakness, then you didn't like their story, it means you hoped market will like their story but you weren't convinced.

Very important rule I read many times in many books......you have to trust the company you trade to have their share for 10 years before you put your money in for 10 minutes.

New holes coming out soon & I don't know how long will market wait before it gives it back value.....it could the next hole or the 1 after......but as I said, when it will pay.......it will pay big!! it did it before....from 2c-15.5c in 1.5 years & I don't see a reason for it not to do it again.......I see more reasons for it to be repeated now that its not rumors that we have U in husab but facts.


----------



## jemma (5 August 2006)

IGO,

Great post there. One thing you may have missed is they have the most important ingredient ater U and that is WATER.

Yes, water is a massive cost in Namibia but they have it on their turf an that will save a fortune later.

Cannot wait to they go back to their surprise find intersection of 9.457 ppm, that will be huge.


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2006)

I agree support is at .08c and the 200d ma is at .079 ish so you will hopefully see a bounce off .08c. Might be worth a trade just on that.

However, there is the semblance of a head and shoulder pattern formed there too with the neck line at .08c......

I know you guys are more into the fundamentals but just thought I'd throw that in. 

Still lots of action in the uranium exploration world atm and it has seemed the past 2 weeks there has been more of a willingness for traders and investors to jump on any significant announcement which sends sp's flying. for eg, AGS on Friday. 

Will just take a good ann from EXT for them to shoot back to .11c, which will once again provide resistance.


----------



## jemma (5 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I agree support is at .08c and the 200d ma is at .079 ish so you will hopefully see a bounce off .08c. Might be worth a trade just on that.
> 
> However, there is the semblance of a head and shoulder pattern formed there too with the neck line at .08c......
> 
> ...




Agreed Kennas, over the next 3 weeks it will have another crack att 11 cents, but wait for it when it breaks it as it will be significant.


----------



## jemma (5 August 2006)

One other thing, I never bought into this to make 10-20 percent, I bought in to retire. That is why I hold 2.5 million shares now. If that takes 1-2 years that's fine by me.


----------



## IGO4IT (5 August 2006)

> I agree support is at .08c and the 200d ma is at .079 ish so you will hopefully see a bounce off .08c. Might be worth a trade just on that.
> 
> However, there is the semblance of a head and shoulder pattern formed there too with the neck line at .08c......
> 
> I know you guys are more into the fundamentals but just thought I'd throw that in.




Interesting point kennas, technically, you could probably see the h&s pattern formmation but also while looking at ALL stocks in energy sector & specifically in U production, you'd realise that same thing exist on all small U stocks  (DYL, OMC, AEX, etc....).

Amazing as well that if you compare MA% movement for all these stocks to each other.....you seem to have a typical line & sometimes percentage going up after the May-June correction...none of them seemed to totally recover from market sentiment & market confidence is coming back but VERY carefully.

We seem to stick to fundementals because times like these (N/Korea, Lebanon-Isreal, inflation worries, etc...) what matters is real value for each company, the investor's money disappears from stocks & moves to solid gold or currencies. 

2 options I'm hoping for energy sector that hold around 85% of my portfolio, that even things globably get better & oil price goes down a bit & of course it will mean lower cost of mining & production of energy or that world gets used to idea of having trouble somewhere & factors in the unpredictable factor & decided to move on. Japan also pulled out heaps of money in June & not expected to push it back in any time soon!

This is why we should concentrate "heavily" on fundementals because traders/investors try to survive by calculating real values of stocks & not pay for potential upfront like before.

There is a lot of money still sitting on the side lines now waiting for market to give better conditions, that money is not patient & sick & tired of the 2-3%/year gain in blue chips & or as we see now.....sometimes 2-3% lower!!

It will all go well very soon & its just a matter or time.

cheers,


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2006)

Holy bat fish Jemma, 2.5m. You only need it to go to .40c for a decent retirement. Or perhaps you are thinking retirement with a yacht parked in the Med, a villa in Tuscany and a Chateau in the Swiss Alps? It'll have to go to a few bucks for that.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

EXT now sitting right on important support level at $0.078 and 200d daily ma.

I'm going to pick up a few here expecting it to hold and push up towards $0.11 again.


----------



## Makavel (10 August 2006)

mm looks interesting.


----------



## jemma (10 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> mm looks interesting.




Why does it look interesting?


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

I think Michael was pointing to the technical indicators saying it's a potential trade buy.

I've been going through their last few ann in detail to catch the potential here, and I'm pretty opromistic that the ground they are prospecting on could come up with some yellowy stuff. 

Looking forward to the next ann.

What time frame are you looking at Jemma for the next ann on drilling?

Have you looked at EVE as well Jemma?


----------



## jemma (10 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I think Michael was pointing to the technical indicators saying it's a potential trade buy.
> 
> I've been going through their last few ann in detail to catch the potential here, and I'm pretty opromistic that the ground they are prospecting on could come up with some yellowy stuff.
> 
> ...




They are about 1-2 weeks away from updating on the last hole if you reread their ann. They also have 2 drilling rigs on site contiuing to intersect U as they have also stated. We need to get the finance question mark out of the way, then we will see it move quickly. A technical buy at 7.8 and i bought more also.

Had a quick look at EVE, still looking into it. Noticed BMN are also drilling in Namibia close to EXT and their price is rocketing just on finance news and have not even dug a hole yet.

Kennas you have missed the whole point with EXT, they HAVE CONFIRMED U AND ARE NOW CONFIRMING MORE.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas you have missed the whole point with EXT, they HAVE CONFIRMED U AND ARE NOW CONFIRMING MORE.




Yes, sorry Jemma, I suppose it's the JORC resource I'm after. 

Their first 4 holes have come back radioactive as seen in their 19 Jul ann. And yes, considering the strateic loc of the ground they have you'd expect more to be confirmed. 

My bid at $.087 went through and waiting with anticipation of the next drill results. 

I do like the confidence you have in this!!!


----------



## jemma (10 August 2006)

Next results are due soon, stick around for more action!!


----------



## Riles (10 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> My bid at $.087 went through ....



 I hope you weren't as dyslexic when you typed in your bid....  
I think you meant $0.78c today.


----------



## Riles (10 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> My bid at $.087 went through ....



 I hope you weren't as dyslexic when you typed in your bid....  
I think you meant $.078c today.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

Ooops. Yep, I paid $78.00. I mean $0.0078. Aahhh!!!  :fan


----------



## jemma (10 August 2006)

Next 4 holes due any week now. SPP will be sometime away.


----------



## chris1983 (10 August 2006)

I just wanted to put in a post with regards to the comment below.

"Noticed BMN are also drilling in Namibia close to EXT and their price is rocketing just on finance news and have not even dug a hole yet."

Firstly I'm a strong believer in Extract.  Been on board since 3 cents and will continue to hold.  I think they have a lot of potential.

Secondly I also hold Bannerman.  Im just wondering what finance news you are talking about jemma?  That is not the reason the SP has jumped.

Differences between the two companies are as follows.

Bannerman have more tenemants than extract.  
Even though Bannerman have not dug a hole yet drilling has occured at Goanikontes in the past so they dont need to have drilled a hole to confirm that they have uranium.  The drilling data exists.
Bannermans Elspe Channel which will be the first drilling site is an extension of Paladins Langer Heinrich channel.  Pretty interesting if u ask me.  The Geology of the two areas look identical.  doesnt mean anything but looks promising.
Even though you say Bannermans SP has rocketed they only have 20 million shares on issue plus 15 million options ad still have money in the bank

I havnt forgotten EXT have a gold mine.  EXT has a larger market cap than Bannerman even though their SP is only 8 cents and this is due to more shares on issue.  So you can see the difference now between the two companies.  They are very different.

Now back to EXT.  I believe they have a long way to move aswell.  In my opinion they will continue to drill and they will find uranium.  Im hoping its a lot.  They need it to be a decent sized deposit because they will only be earning 51%.  I still think they are a good buy.  Anything could happen but both companies look like they can bring good rewards to those who wait.


----------



## IGO4IT (11 August 2006)

Chris,

All the reasons for the increase in BMN had existed before/is in EXT, our geology is very promising, I actually think if I think from outsider point of view that EXT is in better position than BMN..reason is that we found minable Uranium & they haven't....yet! the risk has a cost!

EXT gone up from 2c to 15c in 1 year........wasn't that a good appreciation from market?  750%/year?  

New EPL news should be coming soon, not sure when or around what time, I done little research & realised that Namibian govt seems to just issue these EPL whenever they feel like it.

A note I found as well: EPL requires previous commitment from the company to spend a min amount of cash exploring the area within the first 3 years of granting............. is that what's delaying it??? I don't know but if we committed before $400k to spend on current EPL then I would assume the new one would require a similar amount & would require immediate action (exploring & digging of holes to get samples) as money & work need to finish on new EPL within 3 years, company must also show some positive results & in first 3 years to renew to another 2 years.

Placement news, not sure it they'll really move the market in any particular direction, My point is we all know that placement is for $2m & of course we would like to see some "sophisticated investors" to be the buyers so at least we don't see same shares bought are on sell depth next day, but to honest....unless it's a merger, takeover, or something of that sort...I don't think it will make big difference & at some stage you would wonder if anyone is waiting for these news to buy now??? ... I doubt it. I would probably assume, many are waiting to see "the financing opportunity" & if it could be anything better than normal & those who are on sidelines, waiting to see how many scared holders will sell lower everyday & take advantage of them   

I'm expecting to see some action before end of Aug, the new holes results should be out soon!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (11 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Chris,
> 
> All the reasons for the increase in BMN had existed before/is in EXT, our geology is very promising, I actually think if I think from outsider point of view that EXT is in better position than BMN..reason is that we found minable Uranium & they haven't....yet! the risk has a cost!
> 
> ...




IGO, I spoke to the Chief so I should know, results very soon.


----------



## chris1983 (11 August 2006)

IGO you can think what you like it doesnt bother me.  I hold both stocks.  I'm glad about the appreciation in EXT I have them don't forget and I wasnt someone who jumped on the train late.  I want both shares to keep going up.

I'll take your opinions on board but a lot of people believe Bannermans Tenements are some of the best in the world.  If EXT has the best..BMN has the best..I dont really care..they both have good tenements.  I was just simply putting the facts as to why the share price could have risen.  We'll see what happens for both stocks.  I want them to both go up.  They both have performed to this point so I'm just waiting for more rises.

With regards to your comments on committing money to spend on EPL.  do you honestly think they would have problems coming up with that money?  They allready have over 2 million in the bank aswell.


----------



## IGO4IT (11 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> With regards to your comments on committing money to spend on EPL.  do you honestly think they would have problems coming up with that money?  They allready have over 2 million in the bank aswell.




The problem is the time table of spending the money NOT the money itself. The current EPL we have has a time table & any "further" exploration to any good graded hole will mean "more than budget" spending to analyse the good grades further. Budget is only for sampling NOT for further analysing!

Practically, the commitment to current EPL wouldn't be only the $400k commited before, but "whatever" is required to keep going. the initial $400k from my understanding was initial min comittment to do " prospecting", we have to realise EPL=exclusive Prospecting license, Mining itself  will cost money, so if we have minable grades in our first EPL, then logical progress will be going ahead with mining & do feasability, etc... (on the med-long term of course), so the $2m we have in bank now could be suffecient to complete current "prospecting" to current EPL & possibly few steps towards physical mining in say 1 year but defenitely not enough to start prospecting on a NEW EPL & also that new EPL could have good grades & it should want more money to explore further its grades!

I'm not worried about the existance of cash but I'm worried about the timing of spending that money.

If we could consider new EPL (as EXT 100% not KAH) as a new stand alone project that needs funding, I would assume plenty will jump in starting myself, the idea is within the current SP movement & conditions, it would be very hard to ask for money regardless of whatever potential the new venture will hold.

The logical order of actions in my opinion would be, first get good grades from current EPL, provide better info on gold production cost (somehow!), give us some indication to what SPP was for (I would assume new EPL) ask for money for new EPL & then everything should go fine.

Jemma, 

I know ann is coming out soon. I'm holding tight as usual & waiting to see the next move, hopefully this time we hit something big.

cheers,


----------



## chris1983 (11 August 2006)

we got our wires crossed.  I thought you were talking ab Bannermans EPL's.  And how they would fund it.  Your talking ab Extract.

All I have to add is lets hope their Gold mine becomes more productive.  They said it would.  So if that happens it will help them out a lot with funding of additional EPL's.


----------



## jemma (11 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> The problem is the time table of spending the money NOT the money itself. The current EPL we have has a time table & any "further" exploration to any good graded hole will mean "more than budget" spending to analyse the good grades further. Budget is only for sampling NOT for further analysing!
> 
> Practically, the commitment to current EPL wouldn't be only the $400k commited before, but "whatever" is required to keep going. the initial $400k from my understanding was initial min comittment to do " prospecting", we have to realise EPL=exclusive Prospecting license, Mining itself  will cost money, so if we have minable grades in our first EPL, then logical progress will be going ahead with mining & do feasability, etc... (on the med-long term of course), so the $2m we have in bank now could be suffecient to complete current "prospecting" to current EPL & possibly few steps towards physical mining in say 1 year but defenitely not enough to start prospecting on a NEW EPL & also that new EPL could have good grades & it should want more money to explore further its grades!
> 
> ...




IGO,

I also spoke to the chief regarding how KAH fits in with EXT and as we have discussed previously we were 100% accurate in our assumptions as to what will pan out. We must hope now as you have correctly put it, next results can blow this thing out of the water with exceptional grades. 

They have spent 400K as required to gain next EPLS approved from Namibian government, that was their intention in the first place. SPP won't be fixed in a hurry though, that what was said. He stated board must decide to either pepper away for the next 3 years using gold production or go aggressive now to speed everything up. They have made up their mind but he wouldn't say.


----------



## IGO4IT (11 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I also spoke to the chief regarding how KAH fits in with EXT and as we have discussed previously we were 100% accurate in our assumptions as to what will pan out. We must hope now as you have correctly put it, next results can blow this thing out of the water with exceptional grades.




That's actually very good news!!

Grades are the judge now, SP is not looking very good but I've been watching very closely....it looks like a sellout but considering the parcels size, I would assume even its really a "beginner's" sellout or a "proffessional" piling up.

the proffessional accumulations usually gets backed up "after" finishing with similar size to push price higher immediatly. it seems that someone is enjoying the cheap buy because in a sellout usually buy orders disappear.

I'm 90% in favour of someone(s) accumulating shares up to this moment, they sell on high & their buy orders already on lower for the fools to sell to them on.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (11 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> That's actually very good news!!
> 
> Grades are the judge now, SP is not looking very good but I've been watching very closely....it looks like a sellout but considering the parcels size, I would assume even its really a "beginner's" sellout or a "proffessional" piling up.
> 
> ...




Agreed, it looks to obvious now that someone keeps accumulating. Volume increasing to a "blow off" stage now which means should bounce very soon.  This might work out better for us in the long run as it must be easier to crack the 11 mark when it decides to go up again. 

If we get get good grades we are home.


----------



## jemma (11 August 2006)

Closed on a hammer IGO, did you see the buyers on the close, it means Monday we are going back up. Will be interesting the resistance at 11 if it will break it this time.


----------



## IGO4IT (11 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Closed on a hammer IGO, did you see the buyers on the close, it means Monday we are going back up. Will be interesting the resistance at 11 if it will break it this time.




if you read my post few cm above that I was waiting for these accumulators to back up their buys to confirm that its accumulations not a sell off.

if they didn't pull the hammer up before close I would've put it on myself!

1 million bought on market price before close on Friday means 1 thing: "Sorry if you lost money but its time to go up!!!"

Well done for holding Jemma & lets see how far will we go this time  I bet you were freeking out like me but I always knew getting 600k - 1m before on on close will make us all feel a lot better next week. 

imo, Its a buy buy buy & I'm buying some more to myself as well early monday.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (11 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> if you read my post few cm above that I was waiting for these accumulators to back up their buys to confirm that its accumulations not a sell off.
> 
> if they didn't pull the hammer up before close I would've put it on myself!
> 
> ...




Hello IGO,

Yes I was feeling  a wee bit uneasy before they pulled it up. You would not believe this but I bought more at 7.6 cents. I have enough now never to work again if this one decides to break into the thirties and beyond. I am very confident it will do this once finance and results continue to stream in over the next 3-6 months.

I have no doubt we will see KAH and EXT come together as one, but it will take 3-6 months.  I have a very good feeling once this hits past 10 cents again it will not go back there ever again. Very similar to PDN did and never went back as you very well know.

Leave all the doubters behind, they are just too well placed in location wise to mess this up now. I expect it will take 2 weeks of ups and downs before 11 cents is cracked again.

Now tell me IGO, what are its chances of breaking 15.5 again. I asked you this last time now what are your thoughts????

I dont know if you have noticed it watching the trading patterns but it seems a lot tighter held this time around or is it just me seeing things. I predict it wont take more than 20 mill volume to go back to 11 cents again as all the short termers have exited which is why they drove the price down to support line again.  Your thoughts??


----------



## IGO4IT (11 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Now tell me IGO, what are its chances of breaking 15.5 again. I asked you this last time now what are your thoughts????




We are a lot better off this time because we have new better holders that seem to carry stock from more than few days...so short termers are out & to be honest...without any ann I would think we can break the 11c easily unless we got there too soon then it will be harder to break.

look at the chart & the way down was very smooth & slow...that contributed a lot to the strong holding attitude we're having now, if it was a sudden drop you'd see many panic...same thing on the way up..if its too fast then expect 11c to be strong.

if we could manage to reach 11c within 1 week & we don't get too excited & god forbid we had ann AFTER 11c for new holes, I see then 15.5c a past & history.

the potential we have now from U is huge but whoever tries to evaluate the stock & give it a bit of value turns back & wait until it starts to go higher...that's why I'm scared of fast increases...I would rather have a steady increase rather than a spike, it reassures everyone & let them always wait longer.

I'm very positive a lot of long termers will be fighting the 15.5c resistance & I'll be first on line but I think the defenite green light to break it if we have good news after 11c not before.

amazing week coming ahead. KAH & EXT together is probably a done deal since KAH was listed in AIM but the idea is getting two declining shares together doesn't make 1 successful compnay, so imo, if plans are there for a merger then it will have to be during a successful up trend so it will appreciated in both sides.

Much to happen on coming week.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (11 August 2006)

IGO,

Many thanks for your valueable input again. Speak next week. have a great weekend. :


----------



## jemma (12 August 2006)

IGO,

One other thing, as EXT have spent the required contract amount of 400K, they now have effective management control, you know what that means!!


----------



## Alfredbra (12 August 2006)

hmm interesting, might have to buy a bit early monday. Whats your opinions on RDS?


----------



## jemma (12 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> hmm interesting, might have to buy a bit early monday. Whats your opinions on RDS?




Alfred,

I know it went up like a rocket but will need to do more research first.

Strong tip: buy EXT early on Monday.


----------



## Alfredbra (13 August 2006)

will have to do so looking very promising! RDS looks like it has a bit of potential, but i have a gut feeling its not gonna keep its high price for long. Could be good for a investment.... talk again monday mrning! cheers


----------



## IGO4IT (13 August 2006)

Hi Jemma,

Monday looks like it will be fun! I'm taking EXT now to be more of a challange than just another company to invest in. excitement of what could happen next is quite enjoyable.

Alfred,

RDS, Don't have a comment on a 1 week old company (from date of listing I mean), if you're a day trader, I recommend to hop in "in the right time", I would personally have a trade in it based on 5 & 15 minutes charts on a positive heavy traded day but no longer than that at the moment. Not that I don't like their story but I still don't trust whatever price market is giving them now, after it cools down....reality will hit!

May be few months down the track we could make a subjective opinion & also after we see how management will handle shareholders affairs.

cheers,


----------



## Alfredbra (13 August 2006)

yeah i see what you mean, might just will take the risk with RDS on monday and hold for a while, they have an impressive story that seems to have attracted alot of intrest.

EXT looks like its going to be quite popular over then next comming weeks though!


----------



## nizar (13 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Strong tip: buy EXT early on Monday.




This has gotta qualify for RAMP OF THE MONTH!


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> This has gotta qualify for RAMP OF THE MONTH!




Is that illegal what I said Nizar??


----------



## RickG (14 August 2006)

I dont know if what you said was illegal Jemma.  But have you seen the action on EXT today.  I could have sworn I have seen 2 sells of 6000 shares each go through (at 7.9 cents thats like umm  . $500 each), each time trying to keep the price under 8 cents.  Now is that legal?    

Strange day, and I would have thought with the lack of volume a bit unnecesary to try to manipulate the price.

PS.  just after I wrote this, another 6000 share trade went through at 7.9 cents... who sells $500 worth of stock at a time?


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> I dont know if what you said was illegal Jemma.  But have you seen the action on EXT today.  I could have sworn I have seen 2 sells of 6000 shares each go through (at 7.9 cents thats like umm  . $500 each), each time trying to keep the price under 8 cents.  Now is that legal?
> 
> Strange day, and I would have thought with the lack of volume a bit unnecesary to try to manipulate the price.




Rick,

You are spot on, those trades did go through. Theyare manipulating the price and keeping it down. Why?? Wo knows except for it is not ready to go up, my guess is an afternoon rally.


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2006)

Hey Rick, Just curious, but why would you think someone would be trying to keep the price down, if that is the case?


----------



## RickG (14 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hey Rick, Just curious, but why would you think someone would be trying to keep the price down, if that is the case?




That is what has ME curious, because I dont see the need for anyone to be trying to keep the price down at the moment.  There is no volume, so why bother.  Without those small sales the stock would still be sitting at 8 cents IMO.

I mean $500 why sell.  I could understand maybe one (a very small investor seeing what the stock market is all about).. but there has been four (could someone check for me) in the first hour.  Just strange... but hey this EXT we are talking about  

PS... make that 5 micro trades.  Could have sworn someone just sold 10000 shares at 7.9 cents = $790.  Strange day.  I dont believe its manipulation, but its still kinda interesting.

PPS.  okay freaky, another 6000 share sell.  Is my Commsec playing up, or is this really happening?  LOL.. market is too quiet today, see how excited I am over this  :


----------



## CanOz (14 August 2006)

Market makers and specialists can basically do whatever they want with pricing. They can mark up, and they can mark stocks down. They do this to get better results for thier clients. This is the 'smart' money in the market. They can test the market to see what selling pressure may be there for a stock and visa versa.

I'm sure there are other members with a better understanding of this. What i know about this i have only read. You see it happen all the time when you watch the pricing action.


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2006)

I see 13 trades under 10K of stock.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I see 13 trades under 10K of stock.




These are "mechanic" orders, system based to test stop losses & triggers around a certain price & sensitivity of a certain stock.

They appear after a fast rally or panic sell off to show way for big traders or investors to what should they expect if next move was up or down.

for example, they started in the morning on 7.9 & 7.8c & stopped after 7.9c had a new buyer, it shows support on 7.9c & rejection of stock to natural fall after Friday afternoon quick jump.

Testing sensitivity gets sellers sometimes annoyed/scared & makes them sell quickly before all buying volume disappear or if anyone else is as nerveous could sell first. 

No reaction after many times of testing means market is stable & waiting for next move. 

if no panic reaction to happen for any move even upwards or downwards, then in that case & in a subjective view, a sign of a slow move forward......professionals like slow movement...even up or down.....they hate market panics in both ways as its usually followed by another panic & panic moves in crowds is usually unpredictable & fast.

So in conclusion, someone tested the market softly, it didn't respond negatively...so I could possibly assume a big all of sudden buy on 8c anytime before end day & after lunch     is that too much to predict??

That's my  

cheers,


----------



## CanOz (14 August 2006)

Don't the daily and weekly charts look like to a classic head & shoulders pattern? If this is the case would we not see the price retrace back to January levels?

Any other opinions from a technical view?


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Don't the daily and weekly charts look like to a classic head & shoulders pattern? If this is the case would we not see the price retrace back to January levels?
> 
> Any other opinions from a technical view?




Most resource stocks have a H&S pattern based upon the large market fall, look at OMC, UNX etc. They have given the indication of this pattern.

We will wait and see if you are correct, very soon we will know.

It comes back to volume and it is so light it is almost immaterial.


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

IGO,

Are you there??? Get ready on the close to pull the HAMMER.

We need another hammer for confirmation. Get ready.


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

IGO,

Where were you, oh well. We need a close of above 8 on the weekly, let's hope tomorrow is a better momentum day, obviously it is not ready yet.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Where were you, oh well. We need a close of above 8 on the weekly, let's hope tomorrow is a better momentum day, obviously it is not ready yet.




Hi Jemma,

Sorry Jemma, was in a meeting. No point of drawing good patterns here.

we need news!! I'm starting to get the feeling that technicals don't mean anything in EXT   

Traders take the any chance to get their $50 profit & they dump their stocks at any price.

Lets see what tomorrow will bring for us!


----------



## RickG (14 August 2006)

Must admit I am one of those "traders" atm.  While I do hold a considerable amount long term (well after hearing how much Jemma holds, maybe it isnt all that much  : ), it is a delightful stock to trade IMO.  I was lucky to get some at 7.8 cents today, and yes I will sell at 8 cents for a couple of hundred dollars profit (or sell at 7.6 cents if it goes down >.>).  Doesnt sound much, but do that a couple of times a week, and its more than nice pocket money.  Just because you hold long term doesnt mean you cant also trade it.

But yes IGO4IT, EXT needs news to get it going... hence my rant last week.  I am certain management are sitting on news (why was the SPP withdrawn?;  and clarification of drill results - I mean why release details of half a hole?), and its annoying me.

PS todays trading was just plain weird.. and I wouldnt worry that it dropped by 0.1 cents.  

PPS.  Once again a meaningless/rambling post by me... ohh well


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Must admit I am one of those "traders" atm.  While I do hold a considerable amount long term (well after hearing how much Jemma holds, maybe it isnt all that much  : ), it is a delightful stock to trade IMO.  I was lucky to get some at 7.8 cents today, and yes I will sell at 8 cents for a couple of hundred dollars profit (or sell at 7.6 cents if it goes down >.>).  Doesnt sound much, but do that a couple of times a week, and its more than nice pocket money.  Just because you hold long term doesnt mean you cant also trade it.
> 
> But yes IGO4IT, EXT needs news to get it going... hence my rant last week.  I am certain management are sitting on news (why was the SPP withdrawn?;  and clarification of drill results - I mean why release details of half a hole?), and its annoying me.
> 
> ...




Agreed Rick, today's trading indicated brokers were not ready for this to go up. I agree company is sitting on news and I have a gut feel its big, but for some reason we dont know the timing isnt right yet.

IGO, dont get frustrated you know how explosive this is when it decides to go up, we need a steady pace as you point out not too fast too soon.

Tomorrrow might be a better day.


----------



## RickG (14 August 2006)

BTW Jemma.. if this ever hits $1 or more we are all meeting on the gold coast.  But you can buy all the drinks... and while you are at it, I wouldnt mind a Lotus Elise... and if it hits $2 how about a Ferrari.

EXT is wound like a tightly coiled spring atm.  Will be interesting if it goes up or down.

Must admit, EXT is one exciting stock to hold.


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> BTW Jemma.. if this ever hits $1 or more we are all meeting on the gold coast.  But you can buy all the drinks... and while you are at it, I wouldnt mind a Lotus Elise... and if it hits $2 how about a Ferrari.
> 
> EXT is wound like a tightly coiled spring atm.  Will be interesting if it goes up or down.
> 
> Must admit, EXT is one exciting stock to hold.




I think I can afford a few drinks for you Rick and a few bananas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGO4IT (14 August 2006)

see what I mean Jemma?

even if I took the 150k shares on 7.9c at close, I'll find many of those clowns giving them to me for lower on 7.8c lol

Never thought I would complain & be worried about getting share for lower 

Intersting to see the coming action.....someone took 2 parcels of 500k each yesterday on average of 7.8c before close... I'm guessing the 400k on 8.1c is part of it & probably some 200-300k gone out already today.....I'm aftraid the rest will come tomorrow 

also never thought I would count the traders actions in any stock I hold 

I have to admit...I'm taking EXT emotionally....& its not healthy!!!


----------



## jemma (14 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> see what I mean Jemma?
> 
> even if I took the 150k shares on 7.9c at close, I'll find many of those clowns giving them to me for lower on 7.8c lol
> 
> ...




IGO,

This may be the reason its not ready to go up, they are trying to bleed every single weak hand they can find and as you point out they are still out there. Take EXT emotionally IGO as it is more exciting this way.

Tomorrow another slow bleed my guess.


----------



## danc (14 August 2006)

THE charts say ,day week mth,its a heap of sht,WHY be in it???? untill itm shows good up dynamics WHY not keep your money in your pocket???somthing MUST be wrong for it to keep fadeing like this .cu  mmmon you must admit the charts LOOK bloody awful.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 August 2006)

danc said:
			
		

> THE charts say ,day week mth,its a heap of sht,WHY be in it???? untill itm shows good up dynamics WHY not keep your money in your pocket???somthing MUST be wrong for it to keep fadeing like this .cu  mmmon you must admit the charts LOOK bloody awful.





Danc,

you talk absolute sense!! except that I done that with PDN until it was $2 that I realised its time to go in   

Need to make a lot of money......have to go thru a lot of trouble.....want to buy active share....someone will take their profit first before they pass it to you & you end up making the leftovers!!!

Everything has a price!!


----------



## RickG (14 August 2006)

danc said:
			
		

> THE charts say ,day week mth,its a heap of sht,WHY be in it???? untill itm shows good up dynamics WHY not keep your money in your pocket???somthing MUST be wrong for it to keep fadeing like this .cu  mmmon you must admit the charts LOOK bloody awful.





Danc do you actually read charts??

The chart shows a near perfect reversal opportunity.  Touching low Bollinger band and MFI is below 30 and rising.

Thats why I bought some today as a trader.  Chart looks good for a rise in the short term.


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Danc do you actually read charts??
> 
> The chart shows a near perfect reversal opportunity.  Touching low Bollinger band and MFI is below 30 and rising.
> 
> Thats why I bought some today as a trader.  Chart looks good for a rise in the short term.




Agreed Rick, Dance cannot read charts as if you did you would understand that the weekly counts and its looking like a magnificent reversal now.


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

Noticed KAH is up on huge volume, things may be stirring, big buyers early on also.


----------



## nizar (15 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Danc do you actually read charts??




Bro, danc knows heaps about charts and consequently he has a made a motza this year

His knowledge is probably far better than yours


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Bro, danc knows heaps about charts and consequently he has a made a motza this year
> 
> His knowledge is probably far better than yours




Your comments hurt me, I feel small now.


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Your comments hurt me, I feel small now.




OK then, let's make a bet you take Dance and I will back myself.

Winner gets a kilo of bananas!!


----------



## bigdog (15 August 2006)

Looks very encouraging with Kalahari volume up and also SP up 0.75 cents or 5.2% from 14.25 pence to 15 pence for yesterday


----------



## RickG (15 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Bro, danc knows heaps about charts and consequently he has a made a motza this year
> 
> His knowledge is probably far better than yours





Yeah you are probably right Nizar, think I was pissed off with his tone when I wrote it.  I mean he could have expressed his views better.  the way he wrote I thought he was some 15 year old kid.  At least I explained why I thought the chart looked good in the short term.  So my apologese to Danc. However, I disagree the chart looks like 'a heap of sht'.

Since the market crash in May EXT has been trading sideways (not great but not sht).  Importantly however there have been several very nice trading opportunties along the way.  I think one is here now, looks like a reversal and in the short-term I would expect it to go up 1 cent on no news. 

By buying yesterday at 7.8/9 cents I am hoping to make 10% - 12% profit in a quick short term trade.  Yeah EXT may not rise, and it may drop (thats what stop/losses are for), but my interpretation of the chart says reversal.  At the very worst i think EXT will stay hovering around the 8 cent mark by the end of the week.  So I think its a safe trade, with a potential of a 10% gain... good poker odds if you ask me.

Yes I also hold EXT long term, but for long term holdings I look at fundamentals, or on long term speccies like this their potential.  I only use charts for short term/swing trades.


----------



## Archinos (15 August 2006)

Notice received - is this what you were waiting for Jemma?


----------



## t_hearne (15 August 2006)

Hi All,

Just became a member after reading the thread for over a month and let me tell you all that the info handed out by you guys is pretty cool. I learnt a few new things from these forums. Checking old forums and comparing price movements with members comments etc.

Anyway, enough of that....

Just interested to know what peoples stop/loss would be for EXT??


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2006)

Your not from Ballarat are you by any chance? 

A stop below 7.5, theres lots of support there, but it depends on how much your willing to give up. You need to consider how much your willing to risk first. Check out other similar discussions yesterday on the topic.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2006)

Ann is about the gold project. Not really interested in that. Husab uranium results are what we're after.

Stop-Loss is good for this if you've just got a short term view of the stock, pending significant anns. If no more uranium is found then it's a dead duck. This seems extremely unlikely though. I would say however, that if the stock trades below $0.07, then there's no support until about $0.04, so maybe a stop around $0.072 might be sensible.


----------



## t_hearne (15 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Your not from Ballarat are you by any chance?
> 
> A stop below 7.5, theres lots of support there, but it depends on how much your willing to give up. You need to consider how much your willing to risk first. Check out other similar discussions yesterday on the topic.
> 
> Cheers,




Na no where near Ballarat......

Thanks for the info.


----------



## juddy (15 August 2006)

danc said:
			
		

> THE charts say ,day week mth,its a heap of sht,WHY be in it???? untill itm shows good up dynamics WHY not keep your money in your pocket???somthing MUST be wrong for it to keep fadeing like this .cu  mmmon you must admit the charts LOOK bloody awful.




and even worse after today danc, but I bet someone will attempt to paint a rosy picture out of today's action.


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2006)

Definatley a stock needing some really good news on its U find. I hope it comes out soon, for the sake of the large positions out there.

Good luck people.


----------



## NettAssets (15 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> and even worse after today danc, but I bet someone will attempt to paint a rosy picture out of today's action.




Well I don't know if I can quite get Rosy out of it
but try to tell me that EXT is any worse than the other Gold Um players


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

Sure we are down. no doubt about it, but so what???

We are looking on a daily, I am holding for a yearly if you dont mind.

The U results will be better than last time, read their news, they have U and have stated they continue to intersect U and they have shi*loads of land to epxlore. This is a 2-3 year process not daily.

I have spoken with Peter M on many occasions and let me tell you, he knows he is sitting on prime land that RIO and PDN are watching next door.

Next results will put all of this beyond doubt.


----------



## IGO4IT (15 August 2006)

Netassets,

you're correct........gold is the key here......if moves up to all time high of $750.....we're back on business along with all gold producers. Today ann is very impressive & all what we need now is gold to push us to end of $600 & we should start moving forward. Gold bulls are out there but hiding & waiting for the right moment.

If they had decided to give us new gold news now then I'm sure something good will come next & soon. News from husab are due any time & also if they decided to do anything about placement.........which I think any logical management would forget about it until SP goes crazy first & announce it, first they get good price for placement & when markets are in good mood, hardly anything can ruin the moment, the "sophisticated investors" double sided argument starts & market always like these investors if in a good mood.

starting accumulating some on 8c & will probably add more tomorrow sub 8c.

I'm getting waves from the moon (which was out few days ago....yeah...it took it few days to send me waves!!) that half a mil of shares as short term investment could do well within the next month, lets see........general market has nothing intersting anyways & even if I ended up hanging on to them ..... so what!! they'll sit next to their brothers & sisters waiting for the right day  

cheers & hang on ........if you can!


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Netassets,
> 
> you're correct........gold is the key here......if moves up to all time high of $750.....we're back on business along with all gold producers. Today ann is very impressive & all what we need now is gold to push us to end of $600 & we should start moving forward. Gold bulls are out there but hiding & waiting for the right moment.
> 
> ...




IGO, the key to your statement is this: If they had decided to give us new gold news now then I'm sure something good will come next & soon.

As they state in their announcement and I quote "Furthermore, the drilling program has confirmed that the continuity of the NOA 2 lode system is open down plunge and along strike to the north, and that there remains excellent potential to add additional resources with further drilling".

IGO, you hit bullseye here, they will announce further gold results shortly.

By the way, Peter M stated he would not release any U results until all hole analysis are in for maximum impact.


----------



## IGO4IT (15 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> By the way, Peter M stated he would not release any U results until all hole analysis are in for maximum impact.




How long do you think?


----------



## NettAssets (15 August 2006)

I recon about early new year. April to june for 2500Mtr and a total of 8000 Mtr plus a while to analyse the last 500 odd metres.

Do you know if anyone has a processing plant close for an offtake agreement?
John


----------



## jemma (15 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> How long do you think?




He told me 2 weeks.


----------



## Alfredbra (15 August 2006)

looks like ill be holding out for a while in that case jemma! hope its worth it! looking pretty dead the last few days a bit of activity today but still ended closing at the same price as yesterday. Hoping for good news to come.


----------



## IGO4IT (15 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> I recon about early new year. April to june for 2500Mtr and a total of 8000 Mtr plus a while to analyse the last 500 odd metres.
> 
> Do you know if anyone has a processing plant close for an offtake agreement?
> John




It took them 3 months (from APRIL - JUNE) to cover 2348m , which had the 8 holes we know. so to cover the rest 5652m  & if going on same speed it should be 7.2 months from end of June to complete the whole area, so January 2007 we'll be done from phase 1.

BUT this calculation had assumed that the number of holes to be drilled in the leftover area of the 8000m would have the same number of holes in previous area (practically 8 hles in each 2348m), the lower number of holes the faster they should go & the more holes.....the better SP wise but will obviously mean more time.

Are we on the right track?

also, from the grades found already that are minable, we could assume that the depths for the high U grades found are not deep (0.5m depth of the 9000+ ppm) so if rest of holes could prove to have low depth high grades or say most of the high grades are on low depth then it should mean lower cost of production in future.

Water availablity as mentioned by Jemma shouldn't be a problem & we secured that already from memory long time ago.

On the gold side, I'm looking forward to see if anything could come up about gold production costing & what's the plan for lower production costing.

I don't care about current market sentiment but defenitely I would realistically & subjectively think that EXT may have a better than good chance here to become a major miner in near future!

cheers,


----------



## NettAssets (15 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> He told me 2 weeks.




Sorry
Looks like I Misunderstood your reply last time

You said he wanted all the analysis from the drilling together in an announcement and I jumped to the delusion that he wanted all the drilling results together.
Guess that makes about 6 months difference.
Hopefully some news in the next week ot two.

Do you know if there is a chance of getting an offtake agreement in place Jemma or are they looking at going back to the market for funds for a processing plant.
Regards
John


----------



## IGO4IT (16 August 2006)

seller gone away & I see that road is clear for early take off.....not sure if they'll come back or not....let's see!


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> seller gone away & I see that road is clear for early take off.....not sure if they'll come back or not....let's see!




IGO,

Can you provide more detail on this seller you see in EXT.

By the way KAH has moved up approx 8.5% in the last 2 days.
Keep a close eye on this for footprints to the bigger picture we talked about.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

Jemma, where do you get KAH's price from? Which market is it listed on? Tks!


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Jemma, where do you get KAH's price from? Which market is it listed on? Tks!




http://www.londonstockexchange.com/...rices.htm?sym=GB00B117S132GBGBXAIM B117S13KAH

Its listed on the AIM


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

IGO,

After looking at todays action, we are under attack now. Someone is selling out and they know it. Brokers are either getting rid of a stale bull or they are selling themselves, I have not decided yet.

Only good news is that support held well today at 7.5, I dont know if it will hold for much longer though. If it manages to we will find it a lot easier to go up the next time. Your thoughts???


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

IGO, are you there??

We shouldnt panic until 7.5 fails, then jump off the nearest bridge!!!!

I cannot work out why they have not fixed the SPP withdrawal except for the fact they have many options at the moment in relation to finance.


----------



## IGO4IT (16 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO, are you there??
> 
> We shouldnt panic until 7.5 fails, then jump off the nearest bridge!!!!
> 
> I cannot work out why they have not fixed the SPP withdrawal except for the fact they have many options at the moment in relation to finance.




Jemma, 

1. Sellout: expected & already started since monday & I have no reason other than those who are impatient or scared had to offload some or all their shares as they got bored!

2. SPP: as you can see on after hours ann, they knew about the new gold 4-6 weeks ago already, so I think may be they thought that a placement after gold news will not be good idea as it will take away the effect of gold news, decided to delay gold until SPP is announced, realised that SPP is not popular, pulled it & put the gold news.................very messy & unfortunately I can't find any other guess at the moment.

3. Support: as discussed today on HC, from weekly chart its on 7.2c, from daily chart 6.5c is current support if 7.5c breaks & it did break it to 7.4c. current support on 7.4 & 7.5 could be greedy ones like me who are looking for a top up or trying to give support to their long term positions, or as I would think now after seeing after hours ann, those that heard that some news are coming out after hours, took their chances with buying some hoping for good news to come out...!!

4. Jumping off the bridge: I'm actually jumping more in  : I know it doesn't make sense but I saw an opportunity on short term in EXT, don't know how will the after market asx response sound to the market tomorrow & who knows....  ...may be this is what the market needs for a lift off, we'll see how it goes!

cheers,


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

hmmm not looking good today at all for EXT, looking at the charts EXT have not been doing to well for the last 3 months and continues to decline. I honestly dont think we will see much from ext in the next few days, and see this continue to drop if no positive news soon. If EXT drops below .074 tommorrow ill be selling and holding off untill news is delivered or good support is shown, open to opinions?


----------



## IGO4IT (16 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> hmmm not looking good today at all for EXT, looking at the charts EXT have not been doing to well for the last 3 months and continues to decline. I honestly dont think we will see much from ext in the next few days, and see this continue to drop if no positive news soon. If EXT drops below .074 tommorrow ill be selling and holding off untill news is delivered or good support is shown, open to opinions?




Alfred,

the tricky part here is the U news!! we know it will come out soon & we don't know when, it could be some impresive results & defenitely you'll miss out if you sell just before it but still I can't promise that market reaction will be good after news!

Honestly, I'm very confused at the moment with EXT & won't be shocked if anything happens next even up or down....but my trading style is a bit arogant ... so I don't sell on technical weakness but on fundemental change if any, so I'll have to wait to see next lot of results or next fundemental move.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

IGO, the worrying thing is that even they released fantastic results, it would never break 11 cents from here and if it did woul never break 15.5 cents and hence would be wasted.

I cannot believe that this company had no plan when they withdrew the SPP. 

I also cannot believe the 2nd results will be worse than the 1st lot.

Howvever, the market has lost confidence not with EXT and its sinking, so expect more selling tomorrow, I am just hoping the support line holds.

They need to give the market news now for investor confidence otherwise it will continue to be under pressure. Chartwise need another week of consolidtion before going up or down.

I am keeping a close eye on KAH on the AIM as I believe that is our answer to the SPP withdrawal. If that continues to go up I will be confident EXT will.

On another note, there wont be much overhead resistance if their 2nd results are outstandng. :behead:


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> 1. Sellout: expected & already started since monday & I have no reason other than those who are impatient or scared had to offload some or all their shares as they got bored!
> 
> ...




IGO, I disagree with your opinion of the idea they withdrew the SPP due to thinking the effect of the gold news would be taken away. They state in response to the ASX enquiry they did not release it sooner as they believed it would have had no material impact on the share price, so you are wrong here.

No it must be something bigger, otherwise they would have left it continue if they had no other plans.


----------



## johnmwu3 (16 August 2006)

Hi, Jemma, IGO,
In my view of thinking, we may get a letter to ASX asking EXT how is the U project going, when the drilling over and get the result( announcement).
EXT is too slow to release information( as in the gold project) and too slow to do sth., this time also too slow to release....
We should know how long we may wait....


----------



## IGO4IT (16 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO, I disagree with your opinion of the idea they withdrew the SPP due to thinking the effect of the gold news would be taken away. They state in response to the ASX enquiry they did not release it sooner as they believed it would have had no material impact on the share price, so you are wrong here.
> 
> No it must be something bigger, otherwise they would have left it continue if they had no other plans.




Jemma,

With all respect to the author of the response letter to asx, who would possibly think that a new gold find wouldn't affect share price?????? if that is the case....then a new lot of good grades uranium shouldn't also affect the share price!!!! right???

New finds, upgrades......these are the reason for our existance, we buy shares hoping for these to exist to get the companies we hold to have more value, even if little but will add value. 

I had a similar experience with FAR when no news could it to wake up but 1 day we started the day, had placement news to "sophisticated investors" & SP gone crazy. FAR learnt its lesson & got the mail guy to write the so called "global drilling updates", that's more or a less a newsletter to be given out to market every little while to keep the market informed about their activities & new steps acheived. 

May be the secretary in EXT can send us some of these end of each of month or whatever, market needs to know what these guys are doing & being conservative is killing us shareholders slowly!!


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> With all respect to the author of the response letter to asx, who would possibly think that a new gold find wouldn't affect share price?????? if that is the case....then a new lot of good grades uranium shouldn't also affect the share price!!!! right???
> 
> ...




IGO, you are correct here stating that by releasing no news for so long the market couldn't care less in the end whatever the results are.

I asked Peter M this questions and he stated he would not release results hole by hole even though the results from one hole came in already last week.

I am feeling like you now, completely given up, exhausted and frustrated by the lack of direction. I need to go away for a month but cannot let it go.


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Alfred,
> 
> the tricky part here is the U news!! we know it will come out soon & we don't know when, it could be some impresive results & defenitely you'll miss out if you sell just before it but still I can't promise that market reaction will be good after news!
> 
> ...




im all for your trading style, but at this time charts is all we have and the last couple of weeks we have seen nothing but price drops. In my view of this we have the people selling in panic and the people holding out for the good news. Im worried that when good news is delivered, the people who have held out (as what im currenty doing also) the market may of dropped to a point that even good news wont make this trade as profitable for us as we hoped.


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> im all for your trading style, but at this time charts is all we have and the last couple of weeks we have seen nothing but price drops. In my view of this we have the people selling in panic and the people holding out for the good news. Im worried that when good news is delivered, the people who have held out (as what im currenty doing also) the market may of dropped to a point that even good news wont make this trade as profitable for us as we hoped.




Exactly, read my post above. We are finished now, no hope of any gains here, as soon as it goes a little bit higher I am out.

No no just slapped myself across the face, hang in there long term long term.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH the emotiions of trading.


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

hmmmm i feel your pain jemma! we cant always be winners! have a look at GCR Golden Cross Resources, doesnt look to bad to me but i said that about RDS a couple of days ago too and have now been dissapointing me but im still in for the long term


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

last post was a bit off topic. Tommorrow morning i will be keeping a close eye on EXT, the tiniest drop in price for me and im selling as what i plan to do tommorrow anyhow, just hoping to gain just a tiny bit back from loss. goodluck


----------



## jemma (16 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> last post was a bit off topic. Tommorrow morning i will be keeping a close eye on EXT, the tiniest drop in price for me and im selling as what i plan to do tommorrow anyhow, just hoping to gain just a tiny bit back from loss. goodluck




I am staying in longer term Alfredo. IGO would kill me if I sold, would destory the market depth if I did. Good luck, just remember one thing selling at the low doesn't make a great trade.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 August 2006)

I have been buying into this for the last couple of days. If you guys sell some more I will buy yours also


----------



## NettAssets (16 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> would destory the market depth if I did. Good luck, just remember one thing selling at the low doesn't make a great trade.



Good luck Jemma 
Mine wouldn't even ruffle the froth on the market depth
but I'm still holding for a while


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 August 2006)

If you like a chanel trade, consider ROC at the moment. If you like a bottom pick consider EXT. If you want an 'out there tip' for a quick speccie proffit with some good recent announcements, then I rekon AIM has an SP as low as it can go. Back to the point, sure EXT is oversold and done nothing for the last couple of months but its bottomed out, oversold on its chart and ripe for at least a small 10% buzz up. I was up at meekatharra the other day and there new drilling results are sweet according to the soilies on site. Thats their gold TA and not the U data that you guys seem to be interested in but anyway!


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I am staying in longer term Alfredo. IGO would kill me if I sold, would destory the market depth if I did. Good luck, just remember one thing selling at the low doesn't make a great trade.




In that case sell after all of us  : hmmmmmmmm i dunno still trying to make a decision. Very indecisive i am! ok ok ok ill stick with you guys! i dont hold that much in EXT didnt wanna go all in so i can afford to watch this go. I hope the news comes soon and that its bloody good damn news!


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Good luck Jemma
> Mine wouldn't even ruffle the froth on the market depth
> but I'm still holding for a while




lol i meant that i wouldve sold on slightest drop in price but in hope that it will rise slightly then sell at the end to make a tiny bit of profit.


----------



## Alfredbra (16 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> lol i meant that i wouldve sold on slightest drop in price but in hope that it will rise slightly then sell at the end to make a tiny bit of profit.




arghhhhhhh i was sposed to of quoted jemma somewhere back in the post. Have been making enough mistakes today


----------



## nizar (16 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> by releasing no news for so long the market couldn't care less in the end whatever the results are.




I agree

The wait for U results was WAY TOO LONG and unacceptable for a market that doesnt like waiting

I rememebr IGO used to say "Dont be out when the news comes out!" and i agreed thinking for sure when results come out this will go to 15-20c.... in fact when i went overseas i put 2 sell orders in, one for 15.5c and one for 20c thinking if results come out and i dont have access to a PC, i can still make a stack....

But just relax.... Jemma, if u are in this long-term, do short term sp movements really matter...??


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I agree
> 
> The wait for U results was WAY TOO LONG and unacceptable for a market that doesnt like waiting
> 
> ...




Nizar, I was just being impatient, frustrated but you are right, it doesnt matter. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## IGO4IT (17 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I agree
> 
> The wait for U results was WAY TOO LONG and unacceptable for a market that doesnt like waiting
> 
> ...




Nizar,

Yes I did say these words which are true still & I still think that news are campanies traffic lights where they stop or start moving.

Unfortunately, news came in a correction period that destroyed the whole market & I'm sure you know the rest. In a bear market, short termers & traders sell on strength & they did & SP didn't go anywhere! Since market is always right, so I would blame us for not realising the bear market we were in & we could be in now as well.

the only analysis I could give EXT technically is that we've been trading in a "trading range" which is not an uptrend or a down trend. In theory, these exist usually during 60% of life of any stock & they're usually known for their low volume pointless movement upwards & downwards.

7-8c is a heavily traded area that's why it has support but unfortunately, it carries resistance at the same time that we won't notice until we break out of it. we've been trading for 2 weeks on same slow decline & recently hopeless tries to push higher & I think the only way out of the hole EXT is in now is a fundemental change to the better (News...news...& more news)

Gold news came, no big action & no reaction whatsoever from market, proves a point to me that bear market still exist & well. No reaction from good news means that bulls are not around to wait for news to make money & everyone who had a 1 week hope to make money & got stuck for 1 month, gets out straight away on good news before volume disappear & average weakness starts again...where in most cases, the same person will line up again to have another punt from a low volume decline.

I don't care about daily movement if my long term holding is stable or god forbid increasing slowing, but when it falls 30% in 3 weeks & goes up again & down then I start to watch it to prevent a disaster.

we all love our long & short terms to go crazy straight after we buy, but also long termers get scared of achieving nothing on long term & a short term decline below cost is not helping to support the long term bright future idea! 

conclusion: EXT's is too fast to not to follow up regularly & the amount of shares on issue contributed to that fear in long termers mind, let alone being a specciee with no reserves, you'd have to admit its a high risk high return investment & these need to be watched very carefully due to their high risk & this is why you'd expect to get high return.

Today, nice buy depth from those amazed by the support on mid 7c let's see if we can get anywhere today!! 

wish us luck Nizar   

cheers,


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> Yes I did say these words which are true still & I still think that news are campanies traffic lights where they stop or start moving.
> 
> ...




IGO, She is gone now. Until results come out, kiss her goodbye for another 3 months, it still is only small volume, but this company has no idea on how to market itself which worries me. I will now consider selling into any rally to exit.


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2006)

I think those sells this am were stop losses. Has settled now. For the minute anyway.


----------



## aobed (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO, She is gone now. Until results come out, kiss her goodbye for another 3 months, it still is only small volume, but this company has no idea on how to market itself which worries me. I will now consider selling into any rally to exit.




I with you on this one jemma.. next rally and I'm out as well.  Been following this one for a while now.


----------



## IGO4IT (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO, She is gone now. Until results come out, kiss her goodbye for another 3 months, it still is only small volume, but this company has no idea on how to market itself which worries me. I will now consider selling into any rally to exit.




Jemma,

I'm also thinking of offloading some but wait a minute....if we start thinking of selling......usually that means a reversal!!! doesn't make sense but its true.

This is the funny fact of markets unfortunately!!

Be careful :hide:


----------



## Archinos (17 August 2006)

I've been following EXT for a while and had been trading them early - mid last yr when they were sub .05. While I've gone over a few of their reports as of late I can't really figure out why their gold mining & prod costs are so high. I know that much of the interest as of late is due to U potential, however I still think their efforts on the AU front are relevant to the current trading patterns. I for one believe that if they can't get their act together mining AU (despite increasing reserves), then how are they going to be a viable proposition when it comes to mining anything else? It goes towards management/planning & competence. If I get the signal that their AU operation has turned the corner (there are always start up, plant commissioning & ore geochemistry issues), that would be the time that I would seriously consider grabbing a heap of shares again. These guys remind me of JRV. JRV have heaps of potential for revolutionising Nickel laterite processing (they're SO slowing making progress....), but they can't make a profit from their existing AU laterite operations (so many excuses). While everyone is waiting for news on their nickel laterite operations, serious questions can be asked about their competence. Is EXT in the same boat?
Sorry for the ramble - but why are their current AU operations so expensive & what's the chance they can turn it around (official statements of 'confidence' aside..)?


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2006)

I think you guys are jumping the gun a bit. The tenament is still there in a JV on furtile ground.  

Have a stop in case there's panic selling, but the potential is still there mid to long term. I'd simply have a plan of buying in again at a lower price after the traders jump. 

Buyers are edging up again.


----------



## NettAssets (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO, She is gone now. Until results come out, kiss her goodbye for another 3 months, it still is only small volume, but this company has no idea on how to market itself which worries me. I will now consider selling into any rally to exit.



I think you're probably right Jemma. Obvious Gold isn't much good when the cost of production is above spot. The only bright point is we are still waiting for the U. analysis results and hopefully they will hit on a bright market day. Other than that it is wait for the next quarterly and pray that the gold cost has come down to where they recon they can get it.
John


----------



## chris1983 (17 August 2006)

Depends what price you guys picked them up at and how much you put in.  You have to have your own stop loss on them.  Unless you wanna take the risk.  I reckon they will be back up at 10 cents in a month.  This is the type of stock where things can swing in the blink of an eye.  Uranium. Thats all I have to say.  Everyone knows whats going to happen if they put our their drilling results and they are decent.


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

i am considering pulling the plug on this stock. way to much resistance for this share to move anywhere. just look at the sellers stacked up on every tenth of a cent increment. 

for this share to ever make some decent movement the drill results of that fourth hole will have to be spectacular. i just dont see it happening

there is also the problem of finance. what would be the estimated costs to finish exploration?? by the time EXT can identify some good resources and begin mining the amount of shares on issue will prob be 1 and a half billion. 

as it stands there are so many shares on issue that any significant find is going to be diluted so much it wont be worth it. 

there would be so many sellers who will wait till it gets back to 10cents and dump all there holdings on that price.


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

Yep,

Definitely out soon, I overestimated the management competence here based on Peter McIntrye's background. He is just in this to milk it now I think and not serious about building a future.


----------



## chris1983 (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Yep,
> 
> Definitely out soon, I overestimated the management competence here based on Peter McIntrye's background. He is just in this to milk it now I think and not serious about building a future.




hmm I think he has done pretty well.  I thought you know the guy?  Talking to the chief all the time. Good luck with your next stock.


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

ive been looking at smm for a uranium co with great deposits and low shares on issue 187 million. these guys will definiately move once uranium policy is turned around. ext will not.

i know a igo has made a lot of money from this co but many many ppl havent and are just going to dump their shares at the sign of positive movement.


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

That is how I feel now, but if it reversed I will reconsider.

Just angry now but if results are good enough, then hmmmmmnnnn


----------



## Archinos (17 August 2006)

Sorry to hear all this stress flying around at the moment. For my part I'm going to dig for more info re costs of existing operations & the geology of their U-CU deposit (Alaskite granite - alteration halo related?) and compare it to Rossing to gauge long term potential. What has been released is pretty sketchy (their terminology is a bit strange) but I'm building up a picture (I'm a geo). If I find anything interesting over the next few weeks I'll let you guys know.


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear all this stress flying around at the moment. For my part I'm going to dig for more info re costs of existing operations & the geology of their U-CU deposit (Alaskite granite - alteration halo related?) and compare it to Rossing to gague long term potential. What has been released is pretty sketchy (their terminology is a bit strange) but I'm building up a picture (I'm a geo). If I find anything interesting over the next few weeks I'll let you guys know.




That would be great, many thanks Archinos.


----------



## Alfredbra (17 August 2006)

sold today, not worth sticking in. desperate need for news and when it comes i dont think it wouldve been worth it.

goodluck long termers!


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

im out also at 7.4 cents. had enough of watching my money disappear. im actually glad to see the end of it. just think even if results are good what about everyone who has bought in this share 10 cents plus, they will dump it straightaway. 

at the moment it is like passing around a sinking rock, one person will take a loss to give it the next person to take a loss and so on. unless you bought sub 7 cents i wouldnt see the point in hanging on to this share.

even though they confirmed uranium market didnt care at all and sp has sunk ever since. i thought the confirmation of u would help but considering market environment when past ann were made and ann regarding finance and then retract it, i see mgt who have made some serious errors and as such look at current sp

if you sell out jemma you would take out a large portion of those buyers.


----------



## rwkni1 (17 August 2006)

Very interesting thread guys, seems to be a lot of emotion attached to this stock. Jemma, did you not say you expected an announcement from Husab in the next two weeks? Clearly there is a lot of negative sentiment at the moment because of the time between announcements - but if you're a medium/long term investor you have to be confident that nothing in the underlying story has changed. I'm considering getting on board while the sentiment seems so bad, these stocks can turn around in a second and if there is potentially good news only two weeks away it might be a good time to buy.


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

The company has tols me 2 weeks. If they intersected U before why wouldnt they continue to drill good results now??

They stated that in their last announcement that they were continuing to intersect U so the story has not changed.

Everyone is fed up watching it go backwards every day and jumped. Volume is still low compared to average daily volume so it might be good to get rid of resistance now. It should snap back hard on good drilling results.


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2006)

Could be a good move rwk...

I sold out, again, this am. Waiting for a decent entry signal.............I'll be back in, when I'm more confident it's not going to disappear back down to $0.03.

The potential is there. One of the real blue skyers that I've seen.


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

OK, I shouldn't type this as you guys will hold it to me.

BUT I just spoke with the chief as I was panicking today.

There will be news on the next 2 holes only as the lab is taking too long to release 4 holes at once. I spoke with the Chief for 30 minutes, very interesting stuff going on now.

2 holes released early next week. Cannot say anymore.

Now one finally thing, if you sold or are looking to buy, a strong tip BUY NOW.


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

i will prob jump back in if it gets to 3c also! but at the moment there are many better shares to be bought that have movement. im just not gonna sit and watch my money disappear on a spec stock that mgt seem to be stuffing market round.

there is the potential but since i bailed this morning and put into other stocks am up aruond 1k already. so im glad i left the sinking ship when i did.

good luck to those who still hold


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

Cathers, check in with me next Wedensday for a chat again!!!


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

those results that you takl about jeemma, for sp to recover they have to have intersected a high grade u vein or market will absorb the news. the problem is that many many shareholders will trying to recoup losses on this share and will dump as soon as there is good news.

look at what happened when drill results came out went up to 11c and everyone dumped their shares.

when they released an increase on gold deposit shares went up to 8.2 cents and everyone dumped their shares.

EVEN if it is good news i predict it will move up maybe 1.5 - cents and sellers will take hold.

look at the action today the all ords is up 81.2 points and EXT is down 0.004 on an incredible day. Now watch what happens to EXT on a down day, the sp gets punished


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

ill check in on wed!!


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> those results that you takl about jeemma, for sp to recover they have to have intersected a high grade u vein or market will absorb the news. the problem is that many many shareholders will trying to recoup losses on this share and will dump as soon as there is good news.
> 
> look at what happened when drill results came out went up to 11c and everyone dumped their shares.
> 
> ...




Agreed Cathers, you are talking short term though, if they can keep releasing good results come back in 2-3 months time. A high grade U vein you say, hmmmmmm good guess.


----------



## IGO4IT (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Agreed Cathers, you are talking short term though, if they can keep releasing good results come back in 2-3 months time. A high grade U vein you say, hmmmmmm good guess.




Jemma, 

be very careful to buy back just now, I see 7.1-7.2c as a fake support same as yesterday's 7.4-7.5c support. I offloaded my short termers on a loss today & I'll wait to see tomorrow's close before I re-enter if ever on short term.

My long term holdings are still untouched & waiting for news & seriously, this time market has to react positively for news .....actually, very positively.

Plenty out there wanting their chance to get off & will be a hard way up. 10m+ on depth until 10c & I think we need around 150m of volume to take that up, so volume is a must on the way up, otherwise it will be pointless!

whole Energy sector is not doing well lately & I'm assuming it will have to wake up some time soon! lucky us if it could wake up within a week!

I hope those results are good........If I sell now I won't make loss but I hate to see a good company fail itself this way if results are not good!

take care!


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> be very careful to buy back just now, I see 7.1-7.2c as a fake support same as yesterday's 7.4-7.5c support. I offloaded my short termers on a loss today & I'll wait to see tomorrow's close before I re-enter if ever on short term.
> 
> ...




IGO,

Let me give you a small tip, results will be better than the last released.


----------



## Alfredbra (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> OK, I shouldn't type this as you guys will hold it to me.
> 
> BUT I just spoke with the chief as I was panicking today.
> 
> ...




In that case jemma it may be worth buying back in some time early next week as it looks like ext will continue to drop untill news is delivered. yesterday and today being one of its worst days in the last couple of weeks, im glad i sold early. Still keeping an eye on it and considering buying back in sometime next week, if you are confident that news of the 2 holes will be released.


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

Definitely worth buying back so keep a very close eye for the next upward push. I expect it to come on Monday.

I also forgot the Chief mentioned the extra tenements are close to approval so this news should come any day/week/month. IGO what share price increase do you put on the these being approved??

After talking with him today for a long time, it just seems this will go up and down for several months until it becomes re-rated. I expect that to be Christmas time.


----------



## petee (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Definitely worth buying back so keep a very close eye for the next upward push. I expect it to come on Monday.
> 
> I also forgot the Chief mentioned the extra tenements are close to approval so this news should come any day/week/month. IGO what share price increase do you put on the these being approved??
> 
> After talking with him today for a long time, it just seems this will go up and down for several months until it becomes re-rated. I expect that to be Christmas time.



hi Jemma..a note of caution..Coronet Resoourses is EXT's largest shareholder with 250million shares or 23%..this means EXT has 1billion shares on issue..not to seem negative but without anything really proven EXT can easily slip to 1 or 2 cents and still have giant capitalization of 10 to 20 million$.it would take some huge great news to move this baby..im so shocked and surprised it got as high as it did????sorry to seem negative but it is a negative feel...any comments???  Petee


----------



## jemma (17 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hi Jemma..a note of caution..Coronet Resoourses is EXT's largest shareholder with 250million shares or 23%..this means EXT has 1billion shares on issue..not to seem negative but without anything really proven EXT can easily slip to 1 or 2 cents and still have giant capitalization of 10 to 20 million$.it would take some huge great news to move this baby..im so shocked and surprised it got as high as it did????sorry to seem negative but it is a negative feel...any comments???  Petee




Top 20 shareholders Petee own 40% so it is not that big of a deal. It has gone from 9 to 7.2 on low volume, highest was today 5.4 approx.

When it decides to move up it turns over 50-100 mill in 1 week so I don't think this is an issue. Also daytraders will never leave this alone, they love it and will be back like a hornets next next week, watch and see. If they continue to intersect high grades and get extra land approved, that adds value all the time. Within 3 months they will decise to continue to prove a resource and mine, then it gets serious with drilling and finance. We are 3 months away from this point so by Christams I estmate EXT to be worth low 20's. We will see if I am wrong by Christmas.


----------



## IGO4IT (17 August 2006)

Jemma,

New EPL is a tricky one, its the potential it has not the actual U at the moment, since its just empty land. if I would price it when it comes, I would say its as good as the next set of results to be.

its fairly simple, if next results come strong, then market will like to have more land next to the same area as it will have a good chance of having same grades. bad grades will mean that no 1 miracle will be enough to save us, we'll need at least 2 miracles   

I'm watching EXT very carefully tomorrow & might offload some of what I have if it weakens more.

Market is not in our favour now & U market is a bit asleep in general, so grades need to wake  those sleepy bulls up & get them buying again.

cheers,


----------



## NettAssets (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> We are 3 months away from this point so by Christams I estmate EXT to be worth low 20's. We will see if I am wrong by Christmas.




Hi Jemma,
You must have had a valium since this morning 
Oh well you didn't convince me to get out YET 

John


----------



## petee (17 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Top 20 shareholders Petee own 40% so it is not that big of a deal. It has gone from 9 to 7.2 on low volume, highest was today 5.4 approx.
> 
> When it decides to move up it turns over 50-100 mill in 1 week so I don't think this is an issue. Also daytraders will never leave this alone, they love it and will be back like a hornets next next week, watch and see. If they continue to intersect high grades and get extra land approved, that adds value all the time. Within 3 months they will decise to continue to prove a resource and mine, then it gets serious with drilling and finance. We are 3 months away from this point so by Christams I estmate EXT to be worth low 20's. We will see if I am wrong by Christmas.



Jemma..well all im saying is market capitalisation is so important as thats the true value of the company..im just saying that in my 20years of trading spec stocks the less shares on issue obviously the better...also a capital reconstruction would be a disaster and this is what almost always happens with so many shares on issue..anyhow im watching it but i just dont feel good about it..$80million worth of company that as of now really hasnt proved anything..and as a guy said earlier today..one bit of good news and whammo..up come the sellers..of course there r millions well billions to trade


----------



## petee (17 August 2006)

couple things...1..the market always knows news before the traders and 2..its all relative meaning a spec stock that is a darling can turn to be a dog that noone wants at half a cent and vice versa..anyone knows that daytraders only after profit without fundamentals..so the above statement of relativity holds very true..happy trading and keep smiles all round for Christmas


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 August 2006)

rwkni1 said:
			
		

> Very interesting thread guys, seems to be a lot of emotion attached to this stock. Jemma, did you not say you expected an announcement from Husab in the next two weeks? Clearly there is a lot of negative sentiment at the moment because of the time between announcements - but if you're a medium/long term investor you have to be confident that nothing in the underlying story has changed. I'm considering getting on board while the sentiment seems so bad, these stocks can turn around in a second and if there is potentially good news only two weeks away it might be a good time to buy.




Agreed, I have been getting on board for the last two days. EXT does good volume on its day and I've been in and out during a few pushes over the last months. I don't quite aggree with Jemmas long term strategy & I'm only in it for the trade return. At EXT's neckline of the past few days, the entry level is sound, in fact very sound. You are at the lowest end of the punters and if you don't like the look of the next volume push, well bail out at 7.9c. Youre still 10% ahead.


----------



## Archinos (18 August 2006)

Jemma
got a few questions. Since you're in close communication with the chief, perhaps you can persuade him to release a cross section and map of the Husab project based on this first phase of drilling. They should have a reasonable idea by now! This goes to some of the comments being made in this thread re high grade veins, long term viability etc. From what I can gather from rpt 19-7-06 the granitic body in question (one of several?) seems to be the main source of mineralisation, or has influenced or channelled mineralising fluids into the area. The granitic body is described as a dyke (ie it cuts across the other rock types: upper unit= marbles, lower unit=schists) and there seems to be 'primary' (associated with/throughout the granite dyke??) and 'secondary' mineralisation (in some sort of alteration halo in the surrounding rocks). If so the dyke itself can be considered a type of vein (all be it low grade), and where it cuts through rox of the right chemical environment the respective minerals drop out of the fluid (sorry if this sounds like a crash course or I'm teaching people to suck eggs...). What catches my eye is that the granitic body is said to be around 4km in strike lenght, so the potential (if the same contact/geological geometry runs that entire lenght) is for considerable mineralised alteration zones of low grade U & CU (from the current figures). For long term SP movement it doesn't matter if there are high grade 'veins' if the low-grade tonnage is there and the zones are bunched close enough together to be open pittable- but that's in the realm of the bean counters. As a quick reference at US$45lb, 1 kg/t U3O8 is approx. US$100. I'm v.interested in this prospect, but I wont waste my time & money if I don't get some basic tech info from this mob in a decent amt of time. All we have right now are numbers without too much context- we need a cross-section at the very least (take a look at DNL & their maps/cross sections - they aint too hard to produce...).
cheers


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Jemma
> got a few questions. Since you're in close communication with the chief, perhaps you can persuade him to release a cross section and map of the Husab project based on this first phase of drilling. They should have a reasonable idea by now! This goes to some of the comments being made in this thread re high grade veins, long term viability etc. From what I can gather from rpt 19-7-06 the granitic body in question (one of several?) seems to be the main source of mineralisation, or has influenced or channelled mineralising fluids into the area. The granitic body is described as a dyke (ie it cuts across the other rock types: upper unit= marbles, lower unit=schists) and there seems to be 'primary' (associated with/throughout the granite dyke??) and 'secondary' mineralisation (in some sort of alteration halo in the surrounding rocks). If so the dyke itself can be considered a type of vein (all be it low grade), and where it cuts through rox of the right chemical environment the respective minerals drop out of the fluid (sorry if this sounds like a crash course or I'm teaching people to suck eggs...). What catches my eye is that the granitic body is said to be around 4km in strike lenght, so the potential (if the same contact/geological geometry runs that entire lenght) is for considerable mineralised alteration zones of low grade U & CU (from the current figures). For long term SP movement it doesn't matter if there are high grade 'veins' if the low-grade tonnage is there and the zones are bunched close enough together to be open pittable- but that's in the realm of the bean counters. As a quick reference at US$45lb, 1 kg/t U3O8 is approx. US$100. I'm v.interested in this prospect, but I wont waste my time & money if I don't get some basic tech info from this mob in a decent amt of time. All we have right now are numbers without too much context- we need a cross-section at the very least (take a look at DNL & their maps/cross sections - they aint too hard to produce...).
> cheers



hi archinos..i agree its all talk hereabout this and that but in reality its trying to push the price of this one..id tread with caution coz once negative sentiment turns and really its on a knife edge right now out will come all the  amatuers dumping this one down to a few pennies..lets see the real reports not some hyped up air..then ill get in..if i miss the boat so be it but i think theres plenty of time..quadzillions of shares on issue and it aint no BHP


----------



## chris1983 (18 August 2006)

You guys can get in after its gone up 20 cents allready.  Your the buyers I like.  Jump in once something has been confirmed.  Doesnt mean you wont make a buck also.  I'm just one of those guys who got in at the very low and these will remain a hold.

I can understand how your commenting on Jemma's remarks that she has heard this and that off the chief.  I dont believe it myself.  Doesnt bother me though I didnt buy in because of her comments.  If they are true then thats great.  

Just make your own judgement to whether there is a potential in a rise for the sp.  People keep saying the buyers are stacked up at 10 cents 10.5 cents.  You cant really watch the depth.  That will dissapear in the blink of an eye if a great drilling result comes out.  People will be hitting cancel on their computers faster than you could blink.

I guess thats the ups and downs with drilling.  If we get a bad drilling result..wham.  It will take a hit.  So once again whos willing to wait and risk it.  I am.


----------



## Archinos (18 August 2006)

Don't get me wrong guys
I like risk & lots of it. I was into PDN when they were .05, and SMM & .08. I've also got a parcel of RRS (the Somalia safari, & if that aint risk I don't know what is..). I lean heavily towards criteria based on management (including political manoeuvering), actual geol potential & 'edge'(including technical developments & counter cyclicity). I'm v.keen on EXT, have been for a while (trading in & out last year). There's been some serious questions re management lately, that's all. The geol 'potential' is certainly there, my suggestions are really for those considering the long term viability. For serious money in resources I feel you have to consider a 3-7 yr time frame since that's how long it takes from whoa to go. What I see now are daily fluctuations fuelled by hot money (I like to see the tree shaken, when the dust settles a better view of the SP can result). I will not wait for it to get to .2. 
As for Jemma, from what I've seen she's not far off the mark with announcement tips. From my experience I've usually had to wait 1-2 weeks for the 'tip' to come through - it's all timing (with a dose of luck- something I think EXT management might have to get better at).


----------



## jemma (18 August 2006)

How do the sellers feel now???? I hate to tell you guys but I knew it would bounce, was falling on low volume all the time.

Wait for next week, whooosh.


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> You guys can get in after its gone up 20 cents allready.  Your the buyers I like.  Jump in once something has been confirmed.  Doesnt mean you wont make a buck also.  I'm just one of those guys who got in at the very low and these will remain a hold.
> 
> I can understand how your commenting on Jemma's remarks that she has heard this and that off the chief.  I dont believe it myself.  Doesnt bother me though I didnt buy in because of her comments.  If they are true then thats great.
> 
> Just make your own judgement to whether there is a potential in a rise for the sp.  People keep saying the buyers are stacked up at 10 cents 10.5 cents.  You cant really watch the depth.  That will dissapear in the blink of an eye if a great drilling result comes out.  People will be hitting cancel on their computers faster than you could blink.




ok Chris comment on this logically please...how can a company like EXT with no cash continue except to capital raise thru new issues and then add more and more shares to its already zillions on issue..it dont add up and when they reconstruct their capital which they will have to do then all the small time punters are f....i wouldnt get into this one now on in the future unless it hits under 3cents which in my opinion is a very real possibility


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> How do the sellers feel now???? I hate to tell you guys but I knew it would bounce, was falling on low volume all the time.
> 
> Wait for next week, whooosh.



i would just make a suggestion Jemma..u shouldnt recommend anything or say u know the future as judging by ur many previous threads u r wrong as ur entry price to ur 2.5 million shares is still high compared to the sp today?if u knew the future u wouldnt be in this position..noone knows


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

This stock is a short term traders dream. 20k profit in 3 days. Hope you guys on this thread dump some more so I can buy them also.


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> This stock is a short term traders dream. 20k profit in 3 days. Hope you guys on this thread dump some more so I can buy them also.



watch out ur name isnt freefalling


----------



## RickG (18 August 2006)

Aww Petee you are too hard on Jemma.  I for one love her posts, full of enthusiasm, with the occasion, we are all doomed post.

But with 2.5 M shares    I too would have a rollar coaster of emotions with EXT.

Call me silly, but the last few days I have nearly doubled my holding in EXT average price around 7.5 cents mark (still have less than 1M shares, but thats alot for me). Trust me when I saw the SP hit 7 cents, even I was ready to jump off my balcony.

Things are looking better, but I have my finger hovering over the sell button, if this rise isnt sustained.  This afternoon will be interesting as no doubt profit taking will occur... havent decided if I will be one of them yet    


PS.  My Balconey is only 2 stories up...


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

Im out of EXT, Profit taken. Thats my point. Advice is buy it today when the traders get out again, look at the movements , not hard to work out. EXT has a neckline and your silly if you think it will go below .07 because traders like me will always nab it off the boards at this price.


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Aww Petee you are too hard on Jemma.  I for one love her posts, full of enthusiasm, with the occasion, we are all doomed post.
> 
> But with 2.5 M shares    I too would have a rollar coaster of emotions with EXT.
> 
> ...



no probs Rick...good luck..im only saying about Jemma is that shes ramping this thing hoping her holding will recover..i wish her well only that looking at this mother its over the hill in market capitalisation and they got jack s...


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Im out of EXT, Profit taken. Thats my point. Advice is buy it today when the traders get out again, look at the movements , not hard to work out. EXT has a neckline and your silly if you think it will go below .07 because traders like me will always nab it off the boards at this price.



easy to say now but when some guy hits the button on 10 million plus u wont be buying anywhere near 7 freeballing coz this thing will hit the pits


----------



## Archinos (18 August 2006)

petee
point taken re number of shares & future capital raising, however they have early stage gold mining & increasing resource (costs should go down from here unless they're absolutely hopeless), and I think the Husab project has enough potential to generate considerable speculative interest for the near-term (51% & not quite like scraping up surficial laterite (PDN), but look across the street to Rio's Rossing). It could also be that they'll just have enough to prove something up, and then off load it to someone higher up the food chain (that's what a lot of small-mid sized mineral 'explorers' will be doing over the next few yrs..., that's what my mates are doing, and that's probably what I'd do).


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> This stock is a short term traders dream. 20k profit in 3 days. Hope you guys on this thread dump some more so I can buy them also.



wow if u made 20K in 3 days u must have bought 3 million plus coz the sp hasnt moved that much..2 days down and today only a recovery which lokks now like it will fizzle out this afternoon


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> easy to say now but when some guy hits the button on 10 million plus u wont be buying anywhere near 7 freeballing coz this thing will hit the pits




Just stating the facts Petee. I will get back into EXT and more than likely today, or the next if it necklines again. If you are into making some money hit ROC $4.02, SBM $.495 and SMY $1.195, right now, Im hoping I get hit on these orders today. Check out ARH, Igot them yesterday and there pushing with volume today. All the best with youre trades.
Mark.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

In answer to your question I got out (some of) of EXT yesterday at 7.5 and bought back in at .71 & .70,in the middle of the day. I got out at .79 .81,.82, today. Obviously I bought ****loads of shares, you make no money trading small parcels short term


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Just stating the facts Petee. I will get back into EXT and more than likely today, or the next if it necklines again. If you are into making some money hit ROC $4.02, SBM $.495 and SMY $1.195, right now, Im hoping I get hit on these orders today. Check out ARH, Igot them yesterday and there pushing with volume today. All the best with youre trades.
> Mark.



thx Mark..u should get ur ROC... all i can say about Australasian is be careful ok..good luck too


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

Forget about SMY, today some guy just posted above me, but its a chance and is an excellent channel trade at the right entry price.

Back to EXT, if it dosent neckline today I strongly believe other day traders might hit it and it will make a volume push. EXT might go from here, bummer its a Friday, don't like holding over the weekend. If anyones interested the next few days will be telling for the materials sector. Today going sideways is good sign ( especially with low Vol). Hold onto your sound fundamental stocks as I think we might be in for a bullish run, here's hoping.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

EXT looks like it might lift off right now! Hope the volume confirmation comes if it breaks out past .82


----------



## chris1983 (18 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> ok Chris comment on this logically please...how can a company like EXT with no cash continue except to capital raise thru new issues and then add more and more shares to its already zillions on issue..it dont add up and when they reconstruct their capital which they will have to do then all the small time punters are f....i wouldnt get into this one now on in the future unless it hits under 3cents which in my opinion is a very real possibility





Well I believe extract could be a 30 cent share.  741 million shares on issue.  That would make them a 200 million dollar company.  Thats not much to ask for.  It is possible.  They may not need a capital raising untill a resource in namibia is found.  Maybe their gold mine will start to become a lot more profitable.  I'll wait untill I see exactly what they have in namibia first.

If you want to look at a share with less shares on issue.  Heres my tip.  BMN


----------



## petee (18 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Well I believe extract could be a 30 cent share.  741 million shares on issue.  That would make them a 200 million dollar company.  Thats not much to ask for.  It is possible.  They may not need a capital raising untill a resource in namibia is found.  Maybe their gold mine will start to become a lot more profitable.  I'll wait untill I see exactly what they have in namibia first.
> 
> If you want to look at a share with less shares on issue.  Heres my tip.  BMN



ok chris thx and good luck


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Small H&S pattern still there unless it clears $0.09 imo.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

There will always be a H&S pattern with EXT at these prices. H&S pattern just indicates the channel. EXT has the ability with its large volume to wipe this in minutes, H&S just indicates this after the fact. Short term traders like EXT for the fact of its 'volume' and the punters that rely on the H&S then this isn't the stock for them as they enter to late and EXT volume burns them as the early punters are in much cheaper.


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Hi freeballing, 

'Always a H&S'? I don't understand how this can be the case with any stock. 
Perhaps my understanding of a H&S is wrong, but a head and shoulders occurs when the chart actually looks like there is a head in the middle with two shoulders either side with the tops of the shoulders higher than the 'neck line' which is the low point between the two shoulders. 

I have indicated this on the graph below. It's a little busy unfortunately.

The H&S are there, IMO, but I can't see how they will always be there? Interesting.


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

As you can see by this, the two critical points are $0.09 on the small H&S and $0.11 on the large H&S. Two strong resistance points.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> As you can see by this, the two critical points are $0.09 on the small H&S and $0.11 on the large H&S. Two strong resistance points.




I wouldnt purchase EXT (speccie) according to H&S, if you buy it at your neckline .8c & .9c you are stuck between the trading breakout points. No breakout, or failure and you could be in this stock for months. I would however buy stocks such as KZL etc at just above breakout with volume confirmation, if volume dosen't come I would sell out at a small profit. My point is that a stock such as KZL is just about at breakout now, I bought this at channel (as your chart says a few days back) and will buy more at break.

EXT I feel has suspect fundamentals, large holders of volume and is a stock that could burn you. EXT at the price of under .075c is not on your chart. Its a safe entry point (oversold, low stock holders) and will always be picked up at this point by profit traders. This entry point allows an exit before most punters. 

If I can't get EXT at this point I wouldn't buy it. I would however buy it at high. 08c with volume confirmation and enter then. If it didnt run I would dump it at a stop/loss .02c below entry.

I would stick to this rigidly with EXT, trade it often, hope for the wins and except the small lossses if that happened.

I would never hold EXT for long periods like Jemma, EXT is not in my opinion suitable whereas a stock like KZL I would certainly hold in long term.


----------



## IGO4IT (18 August 2006)

Hi Guys,

This one coming up from me will be a bit long but be patient  

On the chart below we have:

William %R: buying interest is defenitely higher than any time in the last month.

Percentage of resistance: also new lower level for almost 1 month, which shows higher capability of increase.....in otherwords, the dumping after buying is almost half what it was anytime in the last 1 month.

MACD: Fast period line (Red) hasn't crossed the blue as yet but defenitely pointing towards a jump soon.

Short term down trend is broken.

If technicals mean anything (which I doubted since I held EXT) then we're very very likely to be going for an upwards reversal.

Rumors going around about results of 2 holes coming soon & I'm not sure if this is true if it is .......... I see the mood is very good for a jump.

Amazingly, gold had taken a dive today to $612 & by turn EXT should've responded negatively but it didn't.......which means....imo...that some of those bought expect news very soon & are now buying before news.

If they're day traders that pushed the price higher today, William %R should've stayed the same or even gone lower than where it was before (considering that day traders pump & dump) mentioning that many of the old holders should've sold on the increase as well if they were scared of the recent dive....but it didn't happen, it means that those buying today...are still holding for a reason or another even that they could get their profit by end of day!

Very tricky imo & Monday will be another interesting day, if again volume goes higher than today with no or little move higher at least (god forbid high move upwards), then we're retesting the 11c resistance on Tuesday.

Cheers & take care


----------



## jemma (18 August 2006)

Well hello everyone, where is IGO, he does not even back me up anymore.

I see some people say I am crazy holding long term. Yes, my average price is around 9 cents, but I dont care if entry is 9 or 8.6 or 8.8 or 9.5.

I mean really when it hits 10 plus I dont think it will ever come back sub 10 again. This is exactly what happened to PDN, go back and look at their chart, it went from 15 to 7 and never went down again until it hit 50 cents.

I dont think you guys understand this stock like I do. Wait for the next results and you will. I wont post again anything from the Chief as it has offended people here saying I am a load of sh*t, fair enough DYOR.

I knew this would happen as they dont believe I speak with him, I am not lying, I speak with him every 2 weeks and last time it was for 30 minutes, a great man who is willing to listen and talk throuhg my concerns at length and with detail. One thing he said which I thought was great was if I don't get to mine this resource I will move on as I will bored shi*tless sitting here peppering holes, it is time to get aggressive!!!!!!!!

Just wait for the next results and then post again, but dont bother sending me your replies until these results are in first please.

As for all the knockers, I will post the top 20 shareholders and you will see they make up 40% of all stock, so you would agree it is tightly held.

As for saying the depth is 10million to 10 cents - well hello, that is chicken feed for this stock. On good news it will turn over 100 million shares.

I cant remember who wrote the comment, but ifyou have not worked out what the company is trying to do, they will prove resource estimate within 6 months and then watch thier neighbours swoop and eat them whole.

They also have extra tenements due to be approved right next to PDN. If this is not 25 cents by Christmas, I will dump all shares. It moves so fast I cannot watch it like you guys so I was happy to take a position and just monitor it every now and again.

IGO where are you, not supporting me???? Thought you were on the same page as me.

PPS It will be much easier to break 11 cents now that all the weak hands dumped at the stocks lowest point, now they have to chase it up at a higher price.

PPPS I nearly sold last time at 10-11 cents, but my fear is like PDN it will never go sub 10 cents again then you are just chasing it higher and higher, si I will stick with everything I have and plus the CGT factor of holding for 12 months.

Just remember if it gets to 25 cents, I am retired.


----------



## IGO4IT (18 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Well hello everyone, where is IGO, he does not even back me up anymore.
> 
> I see some people say I am crazy holding long term. Yes, my average price is around 9 cents, but I dont care if entry is 9 or 8.6 or 8.8 or 9.5.
> 
> ...




Jemma, 

All times in all stocks you'll find someone who will come & criticise your stocks. it happens everyday everywhere.

when you make a lot of money, people think........you're lucky  they don't know how much guts you need to make money & how much study & thinking you put into making that money.

for those who claim that there are better companies out there, agree....PDN & RIO are very good in the same field    buy them if you can.

I guess we put our money where our mouths are.....if we make it then...hey...we make it  that's good enough me!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (18 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> All times in all stocks you'll find someone who will come & criticise your stocks. it happens everyday everywhere.
> 
> ...




IGO,

I am so sure of making money on EXT, that is why I took such a big position. And yes you are right, we seem to be only ones who believe in this so good luck to both us and if we make heaps, we will catch up and have a laugh at all these knockers.

I liked your last post very interesting now. I am very confident it is on its way again to break 11  resistance. You say by next week, well if the release of the 2 holes I talk about happens and with great results, yes a big possibility. Once this 11 cents resistance is brokn it will become support as you know and these people on this thread talking about 7.5 will only dream for the rest of their lives. They dont understand once resistance is broken it becomes support which will never be broken again.

IGO, next week will be very interesting, I think you will be surprised by the results!!!!!!!!


----------



## NettAssets (18 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> They dont understand once resistance is broken it becomes support which will never be broken again.




Oh to be so sure for sure


----------



## nizar (18 August 2006)

Hey guys this looks like a winner longer term perhaps; but dont be disappointed if it doesnt move the way u think after the results (the reaction after the initial confirmation disappointed me to say the least even though there were some good grades there)

IGO reckons 11c by tuesday, thats 40% movement in 2 days which is a huge huge call, but we'll see when it happens

Im out of this but still on my watchlist and i'll keep a close eye

Have a good weeknd


----------



## jemma (18 August 2006)

IGO,

You reckon I may big calls, 11 cents by Tuesday, WOW that is the biggest call yet. I will check back in Tuesday and see if I owe you an apology.


----------



## Alfredbra (18 August 2006)

EXT has proven to move up 3c within a couple of days so its definately possible to do so once again tuesday. I actually bought in today so perhaps im kinda biased?


----------



## NettAssets (18 August 2006)

It's definitly turning into a traders delight. However I think it may be very hard for Buy and holders if they believe it is all up from here.
John


----------



## jemma (18 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> It's definitly turning into a traders delight. However I think it may be very hard for Buy and holders if they believe it is all up from here.
> John




Can you repeat that, it didn't make sense??


----------



## NettAssets (18 August 2006)

What I meant was:
It is developing a pattern of up and down movement that a trader can buy in and out of in the very short term. Intraday or a day or two.
John


----------



## jemma (18 August 2006)

Thanks for that NetAssets.


----------



## IGO4IT (18 August 2006)

Hi all,

The idea here is that I'm getting a different feeling in last frew days from uranium producers & specially OMC & AEX, I'm seeing a lot of interest & from charts I see that this sudden interest is NOT only EXT related but industry related.

the fact is that when the domino effect starts in going higher, it becomes like a blind buy to catch the wave, we had many opportunities before but market in general failed us for many reasons.

I see buys coming in & volume going higher everywhere, good results will be just the right catalyst needed to get everyone making the same old money they used to make early 2006.

I'm still sticking to my words of 11c by Tuesday IF results are as good as Jemma is saying, actually we could even go higher if results are that good.

Market is ready & if we look at other miners like AAR or BGF who failed badly during the correction, you can easily tell the commodoties bulls are back & waiting for next piece of action to catch!

AAR had just jumped a big jump on news that wouldn't move a hair if we're back in May-June, but now, I see things are starting to change, imo, we'll be catching the uptrend we missed for May,June & July.

Jemma, from chart I posted before you can see that there are plenty that bought today & didn't sell & depth tells me ....there's news or something big to happen, this is not technical response only, this is like same old day of few million on one high price waiting for anyone to sell because they know that they'll make money in few day!!

I'm very positive we have the right environment now for good news to come on Monday (unless a third world war starts on weekend!!!!, which by the way... is still a possibilty  :rocketwho  )

cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> The idea here is that I'm getting a different feeling in last frew days from uranium producers & specially OMC & AEX, I'm seeing a lot of interest & from charts I see that this sudden interest is NOT only EXT related but industry related.
> 
> ...




You are very correct, not many at all sold today above 7.7, I think I was one of the few.

I wish you guys all the bext with EXT, you seem a likeable bunch. I will also eat humble pie on EXT close today. I thought it would hang after not pushing past .83. If it stays solid I think you guys are in for a run. If EXT hits below .75, I would stick out of it unless you have the cash to support .7, because if the day traders give it a miss it will floor itself.

On my software EXT is not only oversold, it is literally of the chart.If it stagnates and dosen't break through, you certainly wouldn't want a large shareholder (10m shares plus to dump on it).

Have a nice weekend all, its crapy weather in west oz, no beach time just a lazy weekend I reckon.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## RickG (18 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Oh to be so sure for sure





NettAssets I think Jemma is quite correct on the importance of  breaking the 11 cent mark, and how it will provide a support level once broken.

If you look at the chart back in April and especially May, 11 cents provided just that, a support level.  In fact during May when the market crashed, EXT rebounded from 11 cents 4 times, before it finally fell down below it.  IMO it only fell below 11 cents due to the overall market crash that occured at that time.

As I said a few days back in responding to Danc, who said the chart looked terrible, I think the chart is looking very good.  My key indicators 'Market Sentiment', and the 'MMACD' are ABOUT to cross my buy trigger lines.  And the OBV Index is already in a 'buy' situation.  

What I also like about it is that it is starting from a very very undersold position, so I think this reversal (and that is all it is atm) could easily turn into a sustained uptrend.  What I mean by this is that it will take awhile before EXT reaches an over-bought situation.  The fact that it sounds like a few positive announcements are iniment, will assist in the reversal becoming a sustained uptrend.

I have taken the opportunity to double my holdings this week.  However lets not get too excited.  ATM, we are seeing a classic reversal situation.  It has yet to prove that it is in a sustained uptrend.  And lets face it, its a sustained uptrend we are all looking for.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> NettAssets I think Jemma is quite correct on the importance of  breaking the 11 cent mark, and how it will provide a support level once broken.
> 
> If you look at the chart back in April and especially May, 11 cents provided just that, a support level.  In fact during May when the market crashed, EXT rebounded from 11 cents 4 times, before it finally fell down below it.  IMO it only fell below 11 cents due to the overall market crash that occured at that time.
> 
> ...




Nice post. Indeed not many punters have bought this stock at below .75 in the last 6 months. The question is how many are stuck in at the resistance point of .10-11. 100 mill and above 11 cents more still. Thats not to mention the rest at above 9 cents.

EXT does chart as oversold and who would have thought on such low volume to 7 cents, most would have picked 7.5 cents as the bottom.

The point is when it runs again, punters will be longing to bail EXT. If the next hit at 11 cents dosent push past, EXT is a dead duck including its SP.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hi freeballing,
> 
> 'Always a H&S'? I don't understand how this can be the case with any stock.
> Perhaps my understanding of a H&S is wrong, but a head and shoulders occurs when the chart actually looks like there is a head in the middle with two shoulders either side with the tops of the shoulders higher than the 'neck line' which is the low point between the two shoulders.
> ...




Sorry to post again but I just saw this quote.

Of cause EXT has a H&S. It has become a breakout failure stock since May and has since hit the same high resistance point ( but now only eleven cents) with an ever increasing bottom resistance and wider shoulders of sideways movement. It is becoming less attractive as a chanel trade and could possably go downwards and never see H&S again. Thats my point entirely Kennas.

I would like to conclude my time on this thread with some advice to Jemma and her comments on EXT'S volume. EXT first got its volume from its bullish run in April. Volume has continued over with day traders because of its chanel trades and also the diminishing hope of a large breakout. If these factors EXT volume will vanish.

EXT major shareholder is a west oz truckie who set up the company to mine some old SBM gold mines up North, and Uranium has been an afterthought.
It is a well known fact that 50% of EXT shareholders paid bugger all for EXT and fair value SP is around 4c.


----------



## IGO4IT (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nice post. Indeed not many punters have bought this stock at below .75 in the last 6 months. The question is how many are stuck in at the resistance point of .10-11. 100 mill and above 11 cents more still. Thats not to mention the rest at above 9 cents.
> 
> EXT does chart as oversold and who would have thought on such low volume to 7 cents, most would have picked 7.5 cents as the bottom.
> 
> The point is when it runs again, punters will be longing to bail EXT. If the next hit at 11 cents dosent push past, EXT is a dead duck including its SP.




Freeballing,

Even that you seem like you know what you're saying but I would say that the idea usually "for me" is to try to catch the trend as early as it possibly could be.....wether up or down!

So I think me & you talk 2 different standards. You're a conservative investor/trader who would like to see the 3 soldiers on the chart before adding the stock into your top 10 stocks on your watchlist.

I'm on the other hand, more of a risk taker that likes to buy 2 days before the 3 soldiers & top up further down to get a low average before the storm hits.

I also day trade/swing trade/short sometimes & play options in my spare time.

the idea here is that ....THIS IS EXT!!!... if I want to have a long term investment that returns to me something more than the bank & take my savings thru inflation so I'd defenitely tip you BHP at the moment, very nice price & they have a very prosperous future considering their current price.

if you're willing to waste your time & energy on playing small players, you have to catch the way from the very begining & be very willing to lose 6-7 times of small losses before you get the big one right.

Picking bottoms (excuse my language   ) in small miners is a dangerous game & never guaranteed. waiting for ext to hit 11c ....   ...not only you & me that are waiting for that to happen, the whole market is!! no chance of making real money after that unless you were there in that 1-2 minutes max to catch what you can!

Me & Jemma want to catch the big fish & we're willing to go to the middle of the ocean to find it...........many will say its dumb, there's plenty of small fishes on the shore....I would say.........catch it...it's all yours!!  : 

cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

I have bottom picked EXT for the last three days and sold some today. I also chose to save some as I was suprised at the resistance it showed at days end. I mean I had buys on the board also. I think I'M one of the only people that have held EXT past 7 cents. And thats whats scaring me, none of the other traders are even touching them at the moment, otherwise why did it fall through .75 a few days back?


----------



## IGO4IT (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I have bottom picked EXT for the last three days and sold some today. I also chose to save some as I was suprised at the resistance it showed at days end. I mean I had buys on the board also. I think I'M one of the only people that have held EXT past 7 cents. And thats whats scaring me, none of the other traders are even touching them at the moment, otherwise why did it fall through .75 a few days back?




I think you said a very good word in your latest post about having a stop loss.

I learnt a very good advise from a mate of mine, in a doubtfull sitiuation, be optomistic if you're long & pesimistic if you're short. having contradictory emotion to your position confuses your judgement to any sitiuation & makes you paraniod which will always make you win less.

If you already have some on low 7c, then that's a good start, give half of your profit to the "optomism theory" & other half to your fear of a decline, make your stop mid way & you won't regret it if it falls or/and if it goes higher, you'll always be a winner!

If you keep questioning your position after taking it, fear will prevent you from achieving your plan. I know I sound like I'm lecturing you but I"m not, I just think you're one of the very lucky people & you should be more positive towards your position so when someone plays with EXT on the way up "if ever it will go up" then you won't get scared & fill their pockets with what was your future profits just because of your fear.


----------



## IGO4IT (19 August 2006)

Also look at the percentage of resistance indicator i added to my chart & you'll see the now the resistance is 2 times less (on higher price) than when it was hitting early 7c.

this in real life means 1 thing, the attitude now is to sell on higher not now, less resistance means less dumping on price to get any profit. Sells move higher when they see volume coming on buys.

that is a useless indicator in many cases but since I noticed the resistance like you, I always have it there for EXT & it shows that resistance for price to go higher is lower than any time in the last month.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

The DJIA is looking like a lolliepop at the moment, and I was just starting to think the market might be swinging bullish, bummer.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

I tend to aggree IGO, EXT had a good day today. If I hadn't had dumped at the push at 8c it might have got through. I held off but it had no volume, so the temptation was to lose a few thinking I might get a heap back at .71 but that didn't happen, some buyers sat at .75 and gave it some support.


----------



## IGO4IT (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> The DJIA is looking like a lolliepop at the moment, and I was just starting to think the market might be swinging bullish, bummer.




Base metals are recovering now & gold as well looks like it will close higher.

Don't worry about DJ at the moment, it has its own issues & relatively DJ & FTSE are becoming oddly different than rest of Europe & ASX. (look at comparison chart between DJ & XJO in the last week & you'll notice that there is no resembelence or connection) , at least NOT like during the correction anyways.

Gold is the key here imo & it should be moving back up after gets some steam to continue its up trend. we missed the uptrend at $750 back in April & I think its just gathering steam now to head back & test it.


----------



## IGO4IT (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I tend to aggree IGO, EXT had a good day today. If I hadn't had dumped at the push at 8c it might have got through. I held off but it had no volume, so the temptation was to lose a few thinking I might get a heap back at .71 but that didn't happen, some buyers sat at .75 and gave it some support.




Bulls will only buy on higher if they know they can't get it for less.

You bought based on technical & momentum strength not on fundementals. I don't hold stocks for 10 minutes if I don't trust holding it for 10 years!

if you're intrested in EXT, look back into fundementals & you won't get scared to sell before end of day, you'll actually get the "fever" me & Jemma has that makes you feel secure to hold & top up on lows.

If I realised my profits since I bought every time I felt scared in EXT, I'd end being down at the moment.

Theory says: cut losses short & let profits run. cutting profits short is weak traders game!  & you sound like someone who knows what you're doing


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Bulls will only buy on higher if they know they can't get it for less.
> 
> You bought based on technical & momentum strength not on fundementals. I don't hold stocks for 10 minutes if I don't trust holding it for 10 years!
> 
> ...




I would hold and am holding a large parcel of EXT. I also trade for a living and have resorted in the last couple of months to chanel trading select stocks for a 10% - 15% gain. I admit this is not usually my bullish breakout and moving my stop/loss mentality, but one must take advantage of the current market conditions.

I am holding a larger parcel of EXT than Gemma, and am the first to admit that EXT is probably the weakest link in my portfolio.

So I do have some faith in EXT but am holding against my usual rules. Anyway I will see what pans out and have a punt.


----------



## havingfun (19 August 2006)

I'd be feeling more confident of really positive results next week if it were trading more than 6mil a day....I'm not saying they wont have them ,but with 750mil shares on offer and eveyone supposedly 'knowing' i would expect much more interest than that.....unless there are a lot of punters who have got burnt in the past.... 
But good luck with them hope they rocket for all of you..I reckon I'd probably buy if I wasn't tied up so much.The only thing that bothers me with them is tooo many shares on issue


----------



## IGO4IT (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I would hold and am holding a large parcel of EXT. I also trade for a living and have resorted in the last couple of months to chanel trading select stocks for a 10% - 15% gain. I admit this is not usually my bullish breakout and moving my stop/loss mentality, but one must take advantage of the current market conditions.
> 
> I am holding a larger parcel of EXT than Gemma, and am the first to admit that EXT is probably the weakest link in my portfolio.
> 
> So I do have some faith in EXT but am holding against my usual rules. Anyway I will see what pans out and have a punt.




I guess no one hates good news!  

good luck to all of us!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Great posts here so thanks to evryon for their input.

The key to this stock is the 11 cent mark no doubt about it. My biggest concern as freeballing points out correctly is if it doesn't break it we are finished. We will be finished for another 3 months but I believe it will keep hitting that resistance point until it breaks it. How long that will take if ever again I am not sure. This 11 cent barrier is so critical now much more than before as it will guaranntee the uptrend is in place again and go for a higher run. I believe it will as they will do a capital raising at a higher price (in the teens somewhere).

However, RickG and IGO are also correct in stating i has a better chance of breaking 11 cents as there is less resistance overhead now.
The main problem is all the people who bought between 10 and 15.5, will they dump now it gets back there thanking their lucky stars they preserved their capital intact or will they hold on for future gains.

My assumption is that all the weak hands are gone now. I also went back and quickly added up the volume that was exchanged in the 2 days it attempted to break through 11 cents last time (2nd week in July) and it approximated 170 million. Now that is a fairly large number exchanged hands. We have also had about another 40 million swap on the latest downtrend so is that enough to make it stronger on the next attempt to break 11 cents again????? I don't know.

Here are the top 20 shareholders:

Page 1 of 1
EXTRACT RESOURCES LTD
ABN 61057337952 Top Holders Daily
as at 17 Aug 2006
Top 20 Holders of ORDINARY FULLY PAID SHARES
ORD / ORDINARY FULLY PAID SHARES
Rank Name Units
% of Issued
Capital
1 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED GPO BOX 5302 SYDNEY NSW 46,390,000 6.26
2 WESTPAC CUSTODIAN NOMINEES LIMITED 275 KENT STREET SYDNEY NSW 27,695,814 3.74
3 S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD ATTN STEVE SIKIRICH 12 BURKE DRIVE ATTADALE WA 27,156,242 3.66
4 NEFCO NOMINEES PTY LTD GPO BOX W2024 PERTH WA 25,705,288 3.47
5 NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED PO BOX 1406 MELBOURNE VIC 13,792,000 1.86
6 LABONNE ENTERPRISES PTY LTD 3 MUIR PLACE BOORAGOON WA 13,442,339 1.81
7 ANZ NOMINEES LIMITED

GPO BOX 2842AA MELBOURNE VIC
13,186,167 1.78
8 SANDHURST TRUSTEES LTD

LEVEL 5 120 HARBOUR ESPLANADE DOCKLANDS VIC
12,227,272 1.65
9 MR GARY WILLIAM MCGRATH 238 BURKE DRIVE ATTADALE WA 10,862,502 1.47
10 OAKHAMPTON PTY LTD 8 COBEA COURT MOUNT CLAREMONT WA 9,801,660 1.32
11 M/S PAMELA CLARE MCINTYRE 3 MUIR PLACE BOORAGOON WA 8,401,462 1.13
12 ERIDITUS PTY LTD

22 LENNOXTOWN ROAD DUNCRAIG WA
7,779,133 1.05
13 CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED GPO BOX 764G MELBOURNE VIC 7,061,000 0.95
14 BO & TUT DEVELOPERS PTY LTD PO BOX 361 RYDALMERE BC NSW 7,000,000 0.94
15 MR KAZEK WLODARCZYK 22 BUNARONG COURT DANDENONG NORTH VIC 6,145,000 0.83
16 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED-GSCO ECSA GPO BOX 5302 SYDNEY NSW 5,649,831 0.76
17 UOB KAY HIAN (HONG KONG) LIMITED

15/F AON CHINA BUILDING 29 QUEENS ROAD CENTRAL HONG KONG
5,359,052 0.72
18 MR BENJAMIN PETER KING PO BOX 25 BRIGHTON VIC 5,000,000 0.67
19 MR ZAC ROSSI + MRS THELMA ROSSI PO BOX 566 ORANGE NSW 5,000,000 0.67
20 BERNE NO 132 NOMINEES PTY LTD
<152417 A/C>
GPO BOX 202 BRISBANE QLD
4,000,000 0.54
Total 261,654,762 35.28

As you can see they have 700 million shares on issue, so it represents approx 37% of total capital issued. IMO this is great and fairly well held.

I dont know who the WA truckie is freeballing talks about. Can you tell us his name please????

IGO and I are from a different breed, we will continue to hold until will need to jump ship. We will only jump until we have secured maximum long term gain. Getting in and out all the time is too much for me, just sit back let it all ride I would prefer, I know once 11 cents is broken we are at stage 2. When 15.5 gets broken I am nearly retired. When it hits 20's I know I am retired, thats the difference between IGO, me and the rest I suppose. What happens along the way to getting there is just noise for us!!!!!!

As IGO states next week is critical for us, it needs to get near 11 cents before annoucement on Tuesday or Wednesday. After announcement you can all apologise to me about my accurate info.


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

How do you add in charts here??


----------



## NettAssets (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> How do you add in charts here??



Hi Jemma

When you have the Reply or post window open to write in - if you scroll the screen you will see

Additional Options
                    Manage attachments
Click here and a window will pop up and search for files saved on your computer.
hit browse to find it
hit upload to get it
make sure you get a message saying its attached
close the window

So you must have the file saved first
it must be less than 800 pixels wide
less than 50Kb in size I think.

John


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Many thanks John, I will post some charts here.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

The trucking company is based down Mandurah way, I could be confusing EXT with "Tectonic" major shareholders. I originally entered EXT on the basis of some info from some friends in SBM when they sold the Bluebird plant to WEZ mining. As you know EXT & Tectonic (JV) mine up at Meeka, and stay at the old SBM camp. I have business interests up their with the local meeka shire & Jundee minesite, out the back of Wiluna 

I know for a fact that EXT/TEC are a bit tight with what they pay the contractors at Buckinarra. A mate "JR" (sis "MRC" WCT Surfer) subbies for Tectonic. I asked him recently about EXT 'U' info or if they were busy little bees over in Africa. None of the crew even new EXT were into 'U', I found this strange. They do see the Chief on site a bit, they reckon he's a wally and never mentions his busy bee "U" activities either.

Don't be mislead to thinking EXT are any major op, they are not. They do however produce some income (gold), rare for a speccie and have uranium prospects.

The share holder list you produced, companies & trusts could be linked to anyone or multiple companies associated with the same director. Family connections in share holders etc, you may want to search ASIC for that info.

I entered EXT purely for breakout trading and more recently channel trading Jemma. The added attraction was that I knew that the Company actually did something (rare for a speccie).


----------



## NettAssets (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Don't be mislead to thinking EXT are any major op, they are not. They do however produce some income (gold), rare for a speccie and have uranium prospects.




I second that - its just disappointing when you read the financials and find out that the income is a couple of hundred short of the costs per OZ.

But (I think it has been ) their camp that has been truckin up through Dally for months and I guess when they get guys on site and production happening for more than 3 hours out of every 12 that an employee puts in the figures might look better. 
John


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> I second that - its just disappointing when you read the financials and find out that the income is a couple of hundred short of the costs per OZ.
> 
> But (I think it has been ) their camp that has been truckin up through Dally for months and I guess when they get guys on site and production happening for more than 3 hours out of every 12 that an employee puts in the figures might look better.
> John




If you re-read their revised gold ann. they will update their gold resources very soon and will consider going ful bore into this, so if they can lower their production costs it will greatly increase their shareprice.

As for the U, after talking with the Chief, I get a strong feeling he is getting the company set to be taken over by PDN or RIO.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> If you re-read their revised gold ann. they will update their gold resources very soon and will consider going ful bore into this, so if they can lower their production costs it will greatly increase their shareprice.
> 
> As for the U, after talking with the Chief, I get a strong feeling he is getting the company set to be taken over by PDN or RIO.




I am hoping for this Jemma.

I think Palladin were on the money with "U" four years ago setting up going hard and taking the punt. No one wanted a bar of 'U' back then. Did you know John Borshoff and his friend started up Palladin with 25k each, that seed has know turned into 150 mill for Borshoff. We have invested heaps more into EXT than Borshoff did into Palladin, classic.

What I find strange is Palladin has been in Namibia since 2000, why didn't they suss out the area EXT is into know way back then. Moreso I think RIO or BHP has a mine just around the corner from the EXT tenement, 30 years old, why didn't the peg the ground also.

I hope PDN do swallow up EXT, they are all west oz companies, must talk to each other on occasion etc. PDN takeover of VUL I feel was only relevant for its Queensland interests. It may be asking to much for PDN to takeover EXT considering it takes ages to ramp up a U site to mine. Maybe PDN might just buy the tenement off EXT for a future resource. Seems the more likely scenario to me. EXT might also sign an offtake aggreement for the "U" to PDN.
PDN are now a big player with Langer Hienrick about to produce, nice stock to be holding.


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I am hoping for this Jemma.
> 
> I think Palladin were on the money with "U" four years ago setting up going hard and taking the punt. No one wanted a bar of 'U' back then. Did you know John Borshoff and his friend started up Palladin with 25k each, that seed has know turned into 150 mill for Borshoff. We have invested heaps more into EXT than Borshoff did into Palladin, classic.
> 
> ...




Freeballs, don't forget that EXT has a joint interest with WAGE and that they were formed due to WAGE contacts with Namibian government, EXT would not even get a look in if it wasn't for them. As for why didnt they get the ground, WAGE owned it. Read below for background:

HUSAB URANIUM EXPLORATION Update on Progress As previously announced, the Company has entered into an exploration joint venture with West Africa Gold Exploration (Namibia) P/L (WAGE) on the Husab Project in Namibia. The Exclusive Prospecting Licence (EPL3138), is held by WAGE, and includes precious, base, and industrial metals, as well as nuclear fuel rights. This work has commenced through WAGE, as the joint venture agreement between the parties is still subject to Extract shareholder approval, and the final consent of the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Minerals. 

Regarding these matters, the Agreement between the parties has been registered at the Ministry and awaits formal consent, and the Company is currently finalising an independent valuation on the Husab Project for the purpose of calling a meeting. WAGE commenced preliminary work on the project in order to establish priority targets to fast-track a drilling campaign. 

The preliminary work has been underway for 3 weeks and has involved both geochemical and ground radiometric surveys. A report from WAGE regarding the recent work is appended. Additional EPL application Extract Resources (Namibia) P/L has also applied for the nuclear fuel rights to Exclusive Prospecting Licence EPL 3439 (Witpootberg) which adjoins EPL 3138 to the south. It should be noted, however, that under the terms of the Namibian Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act 1992, the application for an EPL is not a guarantee of eventual grant.

I am sure they did this JV to expediate the tenements and get on board with the Namibian government as they wouldnt have a chance without them.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Freeballs, don't forget that EXT has a joint interest with WAGE and that they were formed due to WAGE contacts with Namibian government, EXT would not even get a look in if it wasn't for them. As for why didnt they get the ground, WAGE owned it. Read below for background:
> 
> HUSAB URANIUM EXPLORATION Update on Progress As previously announced, the Company has entered into an exploration joint venture with West Africa Gold Exploration (Namibia) P/L (WAGE) on the Husab Project in Namibia. The Exclusive Prospecting Licence (EPL3138), is held by WAGE, and includes precious, base, and industrial metals, as well as nuclear fuel rights. This work has commenced through WAGE, as the joint venture agreement between the parties is still subject to Extract shareholder approval, and the final consent of the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Minerals.
> 
> ...





How long has WAGE held this Exploration Permit for?, was it before 2000.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

Why didn't Paladin/RIO get on board with WAGE. How come EXT are the player, the farm in component for EXT is a very very very small amount of exploration $, considering the "U"  value.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

In fact I have spent more on EXT shares than the farm in component


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Why didnt RIO or PDN get to Banerman's (BMN) exploration licences first??

OR a company called FORSYS who have proven the Valencia deposit, their shares have gone rom 25 cents to $2, they are also next door to both.

I think it is simply PDN and RIO cannot be everywhere and do everything.

You could apply your argument to copper, zinc, etc really any precious metal.

BY THE WAY freeballs if the price continues to surge which I am expecting from Monday, are you buying back in???


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Why didnt RIO or PDN get to Banerman's (BMN) exploration licences first??
> 
> OR a company called FORSYS who have proven the Valencia deposit, their shares have gone rom 25 cents to $2, they are also next door to both.
> 
> ...




I agree, maybe they can't do everything at once.

I am heavily committed Long in KZL,PDN,ZFX at the moment.
I am short in ROC,SBM,SMY. If one of these runs I may buy more of EXT at .89 with volume confirmation, I will also buy at below .73.
I am also stuck at the moment in a speccie called AIM. It seems to have an excellent soon goer in a Mine in Africa. Might produce by 2007 with excellent announcements. This has not been reflected in its SP which crashed a few days back, subsequently I bought heaps more. My story with AIM is much like the EXT story. Good announcements/prospects, crappy SP.

Mark


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Uranium Deposits
Approx. >200M
Est. $15.60/lb USD
Pre-feasibility/BFS
Open Pit
In progress
39,500 t* U3O8
0.1 kg/t
(Labuschange 1979)
UraMin
Trekkopje
Approx. 80M Approx. >1B Approx. 45.5B
Market
Capitalization
$CDN 3
Unknown Avg. $14/lb USD Est. $12/lb USD Operating Costs
Pre-feasibility/BFS Pre-production Producer Project Status
Open Pit Open Pit Open Pit Mining Method
In progress 23,950 t* U3O8
0.7 kg/t
63,636 t * U3O8
0.28 kg/t
Upgraded U3O8
Resource
Grade
12,760 t U3O8
0.25 kg/t
(Labuschange 1979)
12,702 t U3O8
0.36 kg/t
(Linning 1976)
unknown
Historical
Resource
Grade 2
90% Forsys Metals1
10% Ongopolo 100 % Paladin 68% Rio Tinto
32% Others Ownership
Valencia Langer Heinrich Rossing


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Forsys is strategically positioned and exposes the investor to the energy sector, which is enjoying very
positive long-term fundamentals and growth potential;
• 90% ownership in the 21+ million lbs U3O8 Valencia Uranium Deposit located in Namibia Africa;
• Valencia located 35 km along geological strike to RÃ¶ssing (Rio Tinto Group) worlds largest open pit
uranium mine producing 8% of global supply;
• Valencia located 40 km north of Langer Heinrich (Paladin Resources) scheduled for production in
2006…as a result Paladin shares have appreciated >1300% over the past 12months;
• Valencia represents one of a handful of uranium deposits on the globe today that has potential for
commercial production;
• Snowden recently completed a NI 43-101 and "considers that the Valencia Project represents an advanced
staged project that has potential for development as an economically viable mining operation";
• Pre-feasibility study underway at Valencia Main Zone;
• Expandable East Uranium Zone to be drill tested in 2006;
• Drill results and resource calculation update pending;
• Low grade uranium resource amenable to proven low cost conventional mining & processing methods;
• 50 cents per share cash on a fully diluted basis, ($25 million in cash represents sufficient cash reserves to
complete bankable feasibility);
• 40 cents per share in uranium on a historical resource basis;
• Value play discounted relative to its peers;
• Insiders actively buying shares in the market;
• Powerful European investors awareness program underway, numerous buy recommendations with
C$3.00 target


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Just google FORSYS and go the their main website and click on corporate presentation. They are next to RIO and shareprice have gone up 8 bagger and still going. They have very low shares on issue, but is proof that where the U is, the ground next door will be a good place to look for the same U also. If EXT get those extra pieces of land approved, this will add 2-5 cents to their share price IMO.

IGO do you agree with this, I asked you before but no answer??


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Just google FORSYS and go the their main website and click on corporate presentation. They are next to RIO and shareprice have gone up 8 bagger and still going. They have very low shares on issue, but is proof that where the U is, the ground next door will be a good place to look for the same U also. If EXT get those extra pieces of land approved, this will add 2-5 cents to their share price IMO.
> 
> IGO do you agree with this, I asked you before but no answer??




SP for EXT depends on what the market decides. Unless EXT breakouts shortly I am not confident. If the "U" announcement prompts a successful breakout EXT SP is styling. If a breakout fails again The SP may stagnate or even fall, at this point I will consider my holdings.


----------



## juddy (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Freeballs, don't forget that EXT has a joint interest with WAGE and that they were formed due to WAGE contacts with Namibian government, EXT would not even get a look in if it wasn't for them. As for why didnt they get the ground, WAGE owned it.





lol. Mcintyre *is* Kalahari Minerals, Kalahari Minerals *is* WAGE, therefore Extract were always going to get a *look in*  here because it is the same directors listing as many incestuous companies as they can and filling their own pockets with as many free director's shares as they can. Look at the relationship betwen Coronet, Extract and Kalahari Copper and Gold. These guys are experts at this.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> The trucking company is based down Mandurah way, I could be confusing EXT with "Tectonic" major shareholders. I originally entered EXT on the basis of some info from some friends in SBM when they sold the Bluebird plant to WEZ mining. As you know EXT & Tectonic (JV) mine up at Meeka, and stay at the old SBM camp. I have business interests up their with the local meeka shire & Jundee minesite, out the back of Wiluna
> 
> I know for a fact that EXT/TEC are a bit tight with what they pay the contractors at Buckinarra. A mate "JR" (sis "MRC" WCT Surfer) subbies for Tectonic. I asked him recently about EXT 'U' info or if they were busy little bees over in Africa. None of the crew even new EXT were into 'U', I found this strange. They do see the Chief on site a bit, they reckon he's a wally and never mentions his busy bee "U" activities either.
> 
> ...





Jemma as with shareholders, you also need to research exploration permit holders. EXT may be one of the same as WAGE, to me that dosen't really matter. You will find that the namibian government or locally registered Company has to have some holding in the permitt. That is probably why EXT set up a local company with a few token local directors.


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> lol. Mcintyre *is* Kalahari Minerals, Kalahari Minerals *is* WAGE, therefore Extract were always going to get a *look in*  here because it is the same directors listing as many incestuous companies as they can and filling their own pockets with as many free director's shares as they can. Look at the relationship betwen Coronet, Extract and Kalahari Copper and Gold. These guys are experts at this.




Juddy, that is the key to all of this. KAH have a significant copper exploration coming up. EXT and KAH will become one and then have a string of projects which will make them of much more value.


----------



## juddy (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Juddy, that is the key to all of this. KAH have a significant copper exploration coming up. EXT and KAH will become one and then have a string of projects which will make them of much more value.




If it is such a positive Jemma, why didn't you state that knowledge originally? You seem to have accepted the mantle as EXT expert to the point of castigating others for 'inferior' knowledge or opinion, shouldn't you be divulging this type of information?


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Tried a few charts but they are all too large, how do I reduce them is size???

Can anyone help????


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> If it is such a positive Jemma, why didn't you state that knowledge originally? You seem to have accepted the mantle as EXT expert to the point of castigating others for 'inferior' knowledge or opinion, shouldn't you be divulging this type of information?





Juddy, I am not sounding like a cry baby, but you are very harsh on me here.

You are totally unfair and unreasonable. I have had lengthy discussions with IGO here about KAH and how they fit in, IGO will acknowledge this no doubt.

Why dont you read all the information before personally attacking me. I am here adding value and you attack me. Why are you so nasty??


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> If it is such a positive Jemma, why didn't you state that knowledge originally? You seem to have accepted the mantle as EXT expert to the point of castigating others, shouldn't you be divulging this type of information?




Juddy if these are privately listed namibian companies,established to enable permits whats the problem. The fact WAGE may have PM as a director, we already new U in Namibia was a farm in. Better a farm in with somone you know than a stranger. This info is comforting and expains why such a cheap exploration farm in $.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## juddy (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Juddy, I am not sounding like a cry baby, but you are very harsh on me here.
> 
> You are totally unfair and unreasonable. I have had lengthy discussions with IGO here about KAH and how they fit in, IGO will acknowledge this no doubt.
> 
> Why dont you read all the information before personally attacking me. I am here adding value and you attack me. Why are you so nasty??




My definition of nasty  in the context of a shares forum would be  misrepresenting facts and leading others astray, especially newcomers.


----------



## juddy (19 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Juddy if these are privately listed namibian companies,established to enable permits whats the problem. The fact WAGE may have PM as a director, we already new U in Namibia was a farm in. Better a farm in with somone you know than a stranger. This info is comforting and expains why such a cheap exploration farm in $.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark





Mark, think about tbe capital raising if/when EXT buy out WAGE/Kalahari's 50%  More importantly think about the shareholder wealth that goes into the Kalahari director's pockets. A nice little set up. Makes me feel ill just thinking about it. Maybe that is why they halted the capital raising, wait for decent U results then they can ask for more. Is that a possibility? What do you think?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Tried a few charts but they are all too large, how do I reduce them is size???
> 
> Can anyone help????




Jemma you will need to resize them using an image editing program. There are some free ones around. More info in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Jemma you will need to resize them using an image editing program. There are some free ones around. More info in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401




Thanks Joe Blow, i will look into it.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Mark, think about tbe capital raising if/when EXT buy out WAGE/Kalahari's 50%  More importantly think about the shareholder wealth that goes into the Kalahari director's pockets. A nice little set up. Makes me feel ill just thinking about it. Maybe that is why they halted the capital raising, wait for decent U results then they can ask for more. Is that a possibility? What do you think?




Every announcement of Directors/Performance etc options make me sick, especially the exercise price.
The whole reason individuals set up listed companies is to make wealth of the shares and options they issue themselves, especially at ramp up time. Every ASX companies is the same.
As long as my SP goes up I dont care, I want EXT to breakout.

I must admit that it would be tempting to put together a prospectus etc and list a company. Jobs for the boys and list a heap of options to us all. Get some tenements, say the magic word "U" and ramp up ASX announcements.

Ponder the possabilities!, it could probably all be done for less than we spend on share trading.

Mark


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

In answer to your question Juddy,

That could be the reason.But I just reckon they are trying to make the most money they can, they did go to the effort to establish EXT. We just bought EXT shares. Their obligation is to increase our SP and at the moment thats not happening. 

Then again the ASIC is supposed to police the corporations laws. Then again we all know how pathetic ASIC is, and also the ASX at regulating ramp up announcements. I would hate to be stuck in a Skase or Bondy or Westpoint Stock.


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

Freeballs,

Get back in Monday, you will enjoy this ride, I have a gut feel this is the start of a new uptrend and will break all time highs which will be followed by a capital raising. Get on Monday morning early!!


----------



## IGO4IT (20 August 2006)

Hi guys, 

it looks like you had plenty of discussions yesterday & it sounds very interesting.

I can't prevent myself from giving my 2c worth!!

KAH is a company that wasn't listed until around 6 months ago, thier main intrest as shown on their website "before" U was Copper & they had many small projects running for them. 

PM is the boss for both KAH & EXT, if ever any logical MD would do if in same position, would defenitely combine powers of both companies under 1 roof....it give both more power, more interest from public & defenitely the combined company will be more capable of doing bigger project than 2 small companies.

Merging a listed company with a small "private" company is NOT the smart man's decision. How can you evaluate the performance of a privately owned company & how would you predict its preformance after merging if ever we'd try to evaluate KAH befor listing on AIM.

imo, KAH was listed solely on the U play in namibia considering that the advantage of it half if free of charge in the begining as EXT would pay the initial $400k for exploration. 6 months down the track, value of the share was given more reality check & gone to the "realistic" value which is the intended purpose of listing.

EXT on the other hand, asked for its OWN EPL to some land in the borders of the current EPL, my guess would be.........who will pay the bill for the next lot if EXT would get that new EPL?????....you see, its a half half partnership that is very hard to miss & makes holders of both sides wonder if the chance of a merger is just a dream or a pre-planned plan to put both companies together.

The idea here is that EXT by itself or after merger would carry on its gold production that is going well at the moment except for its high production costs, some argue that main reason of high cost could be the extreme weather faced by the mines & others would say that mines in the middle of nowhere & that onsite accomodation that EXT paid $2m to build would cut costing down "as mentioned on qrtrly" but I'd go back & say that gold is the safety net & what makes EXT a better dreamer than other small dreamers in market is that we have the gold to fall on in case of a disaster & long termers don't worry much about if U in husab would go bad as they guarantee that gold will protect major part of their investment. 

So obviously risk is not like others, if you lose you lose all or win you win all, Risk in EXT is more controled to a certain ext in comparison to others who have a 1 play show.

Keep the discussion going guys & pls try to read few of the older posts to get the picture in more details if you like.

I hold in EXT for long term expecting a breakout one day or another, not that I think EXT doesn't have the reason or catalyst to break out as yet, but I believe 1 day market may look at EXT & reevaluate it to its real potential & I would like to be a holder when that happens!!

cheers,


----------



## jemma (20 August 2006)

IGO,

We will need EXT to be 10 cents or above by Tuesday to have any hope of cracking 11 as announcement is due midweek.

At what point do we know breakout has occured?? Obvious answer is when it breaks 15.5?? Let us hope this is not just a reversal but a new uptrend, but how can we be sure????


----------



## IGO4IT (20 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> We will need EXT to be 10 cents or above by Tuesday to have any hope of cracking 11 as announcement is due midweek.
> 
> At what point do we know breakout has occured?? Obvious answer is when it breaks 15.5?? Let us hope this is not just a reversal but a new uptrend, but how can we be sure????




lots of volume & on stable or higher price will guarantee us that we're on the right track.

imo, an opening gap on Monday will probably confirm that news are coming & if tuesday touched new short term high then know we're defenitely on the right track.


----------



## nizar (20 August 2006)

Nice 1.5million buy order at 7.6c

I remember in jan/feb those 1million chomps used to occur routinely. When that starts happening again with 10-20million volume days; the breakout will be confirmed


----------



## IGO4IT (20 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Nice 1.5million buy order at 7.6c
> 
> I remember in jan/feb those 1million chomps used to occur routinely. When that starts happening again with 10-20million volume days; the breakout will be confirmed




Nizar, 

what I find fascinating is the fact that those big buy orders are all coming back at the same time to all small miners & at the same time.

the chart for all miners is almost all identical since May until now & they're all going higher in the same time as well!!

same old buyers or market is again inetersted in U, I don't know & I don't see any particular reason to their return other than .... probably they've waited for long on the sidelines!!!

cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 August 2006)

Whats your SP do you want to see sustained for EXT over the next few days and do you want a fast run past .087 or a slow run past .087, IGO


----------



## IGO4IT (20 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Whats your SP do you want to see sustained for EXT over the next few days and do you want a fast run past .087 or a slow run past .087, IGO




if my perfect dream to come true....  .... :

1. No upside gaps on open at all unless above 9c.
2. Tuesday new 1 month high on close, decline or sideways action wed & thur & higher close on Friday.
3. Early morning opening volume & low afternoon selloff.
4. SLOOOOOOOOWWW run the whole way, increase in steady figures no magic 50%/day increase, unless news allow such a thing (so there will be no panic selloff afterwords)
5. Of course, someone to help me dress the close nicely so we end up closeing near high of the day.
5. above 8.7c a slow run with pull backs is always healthy, 10%/day for 5 days is always a lot better than 4 days of 10% & 1 day of 40%, this way it will be more steady & there will be no panic sellouts & everyone is selling peacefully, making thier money & buying more on higher prices to make more money 

if 15 minutes chart show a steady growth during the day....with no harsh spikes or sudden decline....then this is the perfect dream, its sustainable & attracts a lot of buyers & sellers to wisely take "steady" short term positions & possibly a medium term position.

My target is around 10-11c on Tuesday if news would come out tomorrow anytime before midday & of course they'd have to be impressive news.

fingers crossed & may the U bless us with its ...whatever for us to reach that dream.  

cheers


----------



## Archinos (21 August 2006)

The weekends discussions have been a great read. The corporate linkages & possible future dealings are positives in my mind. I got back in this morning - good luck to all. Nothing like swimming with sharks (don't take this too personally!). :


----------



## havingfun (21 August 2006)

maybe a late rally,but these dont look strong at all.......


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 August 2006)

havingfun said:
			
		

> maybe a late rally,but these dont look strong at all.......




Undecided as yet,hoping they drop a bit actually and take up my buy order.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 August 2006)

Accumulation is noted on 7.9c+ & defenitely it looks stronger still than before.

Most probably 7.9c is already counted as current support & action during the day shows careful buying & some profit taking as well which is healthy.

Watching my chart, I'm almost positive that tomorrow will have higher volume than today to complete the volume wave we're currently having.

If news would come soon then defenitely we'll be having the push we need.

fingers crossed.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

Looks a healthy breather today, I expect it to be stronger tomorrow.


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

This was just released to the AIM for Kalahari. This is the latest drilling results for EXT, they look exceptional as Peter McIntrye told me. Just as I predicted announcement tomorrow ASX for EXT, apologies accepted already in advance fellas!!!

Company Kalahari Minerals PLC 
TIDM KAH 
Headline Husab Update 
Released 10:15 21-Aug-06 
Number 8877H 



RNS Number:8877H
Kalahari Minerals PLC
21 August 2006


Kalahari Minerals plc / Ticker: KAH / Index: AIM / Sector: Mining & Exploration


21 August 2006

Kalahari Minerals plc ('Kalahari' or 'the Group')

HUSAB URANIUM PROJECT UPDATE

Significant uranium zones intersected from recent drilling


Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed mining exploration and evaluation group
with a portfolio of copper and uranium prospects in Namibia, has received
further assay results from its 49% owned Husab uranium project in Namibia,
showing significant zones of uranium mineralisation.


Results of the additional three diamond-drill holes include:


HHD012 41 metres @ 0.361 kg/t U3O8

HHD005 (3 zones) 8 metres @ 2.316 kg/t U3O8

Plus 6 metres @ 0.890 kg/t U3O8

Plus 14 metres @ 1.063 kg/t U3O8 (incl. 11 metres at 1.337 kg/t)


Note: 1.0 kg/t = 1,000 ppm = 0.1%

Kalahari Director Peter McIntyre said: "These high-grade results are
exceptional, given that the evaluation of the Ida Central target is still at an
early stage. Drilling to date has been over three sections on 160m centres.
Strike length tested to date is only 320 metres of an alaskite body which is
over four kilometres in strike extent.


"These results follow those from the first three holes announced in July, which
were also very encouraging and typical of this class of deposit, represented by
the nearby Rossing, Valencia and Goanikontes deposits. These three holes
intersected 10.25m at 0.264 kg/t U3O8; 2.0m at 1.019 kg/t U3O8; 10.0m at 0.335
kg/t U3O8 and 4.5m at 1.246 kg/t U3O8, including 0.5m at 9.597 kg/t."


DETAILS


Assays from three additional diamond drill holes (HDD005, HDD012 and HDD013)
have been returned from drilling on the Ida Central section of the Ida Dome
alaskite target within the Husab joint venture (Extract Resources Namibia (Pty)
Ltd owns the remaining 51%). The remaining assays from hole HDD004 have also
been returned. HDD005 and HDD012 have produced outstanding intersections of
primary uranium mineralization, adding support to the high grade intersection
previously reported from HDD011 (4.5 metres at 1.246 kg/t U3O8). Drill hole
HDD012 was collared from the same drill platform as HDD011, but was angled at
-75 degrees from horizontal, compared to - 45 degrees for HDD011. The two zones
reporting from holes 11 and 12 appear to be parallel features rather than
continuous, and both are within 100 metres of the surface.


Drill hole HDD005 was collared on Section 50160 North, which is 160 metres to
the north of any previously reported intersection. Potentially economic grades
of primary uranium mineralization have now been returned from a total strike
length of some 320 metres of an alaskite body which is over four kilometres in
strike extent, and showing uranium mineralization at surface over most of this
distance.


The Ida Dome alaskitic granite remains one of a number of known targets within
the Husab joint venture. Previous drilling by other explorers has not been
extensive along the Ida Dome trend, although the existence of uranium
mineralization has been known for some decades. The current drilling on the Ida
Central section of the Ida Dome alaskite is the first drilling to take place
along this particular section of the target zone.


Drilling at Ida continues to intersect anomalous copper mineralization
associated with schist bands internal to, and on alaskite contact zones. The
best copper intersection reported from the current drill holes is three metres
at 0.98 per cent. copper from 81 metres in hole HDD013.


Diamond drilling on the Ida Central Zone is continuing with two rigs on site.


Uranium intersections greater than 0.1 kg/t U3O8 over drill hole intersection
widths of not less than two metres from the latest assays, are tabled below:

Hole_id Northing Easting Azi_ Dip From To Width Grade
(m) (m) grid (deg) (m) (m) (m) kg/t
(deg) U3O8

HDD004 49,836 20,037 270 -65 287.75 290.00 2.25 0.272
314.00 325.00 11.00 0.225
395.00 396.25 1.75 0.203
445.00 447.00 2.00 0.315
452.00 459.00 7.00 0.165

HDD012 49,878 19,865 245 -75 43.00 84.00 41.00 0.361
including 78.00 84.00 6.00 0.882
160.00 166.00 6.00 0.252
178.00 180.00 2.00 0.278

HDD005 50,160 20,051 270 -45 107.00 114.00 7.00 0.321
297.00 305.00 8.00 2.316
including 297.00 303.00 6.00 3.048
313.00 319.00 6.00 0.890
337.00 351.00 14.00 1.063
including 337.00 348.00 11.00 1.337
357.00 360.00 3.00 0.130

HDD013 49,878 19,865 290 -45 31.00 36.00 5.00 0.126
49.00 51.00 2.00 0.183
54.50 56.75 2.25 0.288
58.00 63.00 5.00 0.163
67.00 70.00 3.00 0.261
77.00 79.00 2.00 0.184

Notes:

• Analyses on half cut NQ (50mm dia) core by Genalysis Laboratory
Services, Perth.

• Uranium assays were carried out by Four Acid Digest/MS (Method AT/MS).

• Metal values (U) have been converted to oxide values (U3O8) using a
factor of 1.179, and expressed as kg/t U3O8. Note that 100 ppm U3O8 is
equivalent to 0.1 kg/t U3O8.

• True widths are estimated to range from 70% to 100% of intersection
thickness depending on the drill hole dip. In the case of HDD012, true width
is estimated to be approximately 70% of intersection thickness.
Intersections from HDD005 are estimated to be approximately true width.


Further runs of cut half core are currently being prepared for shipping to
Johannesburg for sample preparation and assaying in Australia, and additional
results will be released when they become available.


* * ENDS * *


Further enquiries:

Contacts

Kalahari Minerals plc Tel: +61 (0) 8 9316 1214

Peter McIntyre, Director


Corporate Synergy Plc Tel: +44 (0)20 7448 4400

Olly Cairns


St Brides Media & Finance Ltd Tel: +44 (0)20 7242 4477

Isabel Crossley/Hugo de Salis


The information in this report that relates to exploration results is based on
information compiled by Mr Martin Spivey, who is a Member of The Australasian
Institute of Mining and Metallurgy. Mr Spivey is a consultant to the Company and
is employed by Silverlode Pty Ltd. Mr Spivey has sufficient experience which is
relevant to the style of mineralisation and type of deposit under consideration
and to the activity which he is undertaking to qualify as a Competent Person as
defined in the 2004 Edition of the 'Australasian Code for Reporting of
Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves' and Part two of the AIM
Guidance Notes for Mining, Oil and Gas Companies. Mr Spivey consents to the
inclusion in this report of the matters based on his information in the form and
context in which it appears.



This information is provided by RNS
The company news service from the London Stock Exchange


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

IGO, where are you when the big news hits?????

I think the key to this announcement is the following paragraph:

Drill hole HDD005 was collared on Section 50160 North, which is 160 metres to
the north of any previously reported intersection. *Potentially economic grades
of primary uranium mineralization have now been returned from a total strike
length of some 320 metres of an alaskite body which is over four kilometres in
strike extent, and showing uranium mineralization at surface over most of this
distance.*

Looks like we have another PDN in the making confirmed now, just have to wait for continuous drlling to shore up JORC status now.

What is adament now is the RISK is reduced, which means EXT must be re-rated soon.


----------



## RickG (21 August 2006)

When the first results came out I expressed my disappointment at the 'average' results.  However these latest drill results are better than I hoped for.

41 metres @ 0.361 kg/t U3O8 is great news because of the sustained depth.  Something which wasnt really there in the first results IMO.  Add to that the 8 metres @ 2.316 kg/t U3O8 and things are looking real good.

How will this effect the share price... well obviously positively.  I still think EXT is off the radar of most people, so tomorrow will be interesting.

But with AGS going beserk the last week ,based on their Ur drilling results at Beverly, there is Ur fever in the air.  So we could see a real nice gain tomorrow.  **knock on wood**


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

I just dont understand this stock if a sustained rise does not happen now. I mean what is it ging to take for this think to go up???

I think holders will become more long term now as they have backed up their first results with even better 2nd results and it is just the beginning of their drilling campaign.

The withdrew the SPP as I believe they now know they can do a capital raising at a much higher price.


----------



## x2rider (21 August 2006)

hi folks 
 Well at last 
 I have been holding over the last few months and just watching on the side lines for something to happen . These drill results are just stellar . 
I am in the airport in Moscow and maybe the locals must be wondering about the guy with the big grin on his face . 
 The depths and concentrations are the real killer here .  I now think it will be a while before there are anymore results so the share will have to move on this info or it will be a dead duck 
 Cheers from Moscow . Martin


----------



## IGO4IT (21 August 2006)

Jemma,

These are the ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS we were looking for from the begining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where were these long time ago  :jump: 

ok guys, tomorrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww is the begining, let's see how low can I get 1 mil on open tomorrow.

what do you think Jemma?? 9c open???


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 August 2006)

Looks the goods, think your open price is a bit optimistic though IGO


----------



## dj_420 (21 August 2006)

from this news i think i will get back in but only for short term. most probably half an hour to an hour. i think this stock will move exceptionally quickly, but there might be ppl to dump their stocks. this is a great one for movement both ways.

it will be interesting to see how much of a rise occurs. 
it depends how market takes it look at AEX 11000 tonnes of u and sp is at 4c.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Looks the goods, think your open price is a bit optimistic though IGO




Free balling, if you help me, we could open it at 9.5c , I don't think the market will mind.

Jemma, cancel your weekend paris flight this weekend & get more shares on open tomorrow, we need some action happening here


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> These are the ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS we were looking for from the begining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




IGO,

As I said I am totally lost now as to where this will go, I think it will open near 9 censt but how far and can it be sustained. The results are excellent, I noticed New City Investment, the UK institution  sold all stock and bough back lower explaining why the price went so low. They are back in with 1.8% of their total portfolio holdings. The fund manager was also interviewed in todays AFR and stated the commodieites boom is going for another 6-8 years, which means one thinkg, he is buying more EXT.

I think my expecations are too high with this one short term. Although they state they have more results already in the lab being sampled.

KAH are up 6% on the AIM. Has to be announced preopen on AS tomorrow to comply obviously.

IGO, to answer your question, I dont know, I just dont know anymore.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Free balling, if you help me, we could open it at 9.5c , I don't think the market will mind.
> 
> Jemma, cancel your weekend paris flight this weekend & get more shares on open tomorrow, we need some action happening here




I seriously considered moving my bid up the board today and buying some more at close, Volume put me off though.

At the moment my entry is .72, so I'm fairly safe. EXT has got to get volume tommorrow IGO, this "U" news is good and if it doesn't prompt a VOLUME SPIKE, I am getting out.


----------



## dj_420 (21 August 2006)

If the commodities boom is going for another 6 - 8 years i think we will all be laughing not just people holding a good u stock.

i will be very interested to see what happens on open. Honestly i expect a huge increase in first hour followed by a huge sell-off. I could be wrong but look at every previous ann. this ann is better than the others true but i think day traders control the price of this stock, it is a great pump and dump and i should have been trading it short term i think.

remember a there were huge volumes right up to 16cents, so there are many many millions of shares that were all purchased much higher than current sp is at. 

Does anyone know how to view total market depth???
on comsec it only shows a certain number of buy and sell depth.
what sort of depth exists past 10c on sellers??

and just out of curiousity what other u stocks are u guys interested in


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> If the commodities boom is going for another 6 - 8 years i think we will all be laughing not just people holding a good u stock.
> 
> i will be very interested to see what happens on open. Honestly i expect a huge increase in first hour followed by a huge sell-off. I could be wrong but look at every previous ann. this ann is better than the others true but i think day traders control the price of this stock, it is a great pump and dump and i should have been trading it short term i think.
> 
> ...




Cathers, the other U stock I have over 1 million shares in is DYL. Magnificent long term almost assured of 200% gain in next 6 months.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I seriously considered moving my bid up the board today and buying some more at close, Volume put me off though.
> 
> At the moment my entry is .72, so I'm fairly safe. EXT has got to get volume tommorrow IGO, this "U" news is good and if it doesn't prompt a VOLUME SPIKE, I am getting out.




freeballing,

this is the begining of a long journey & I'm sure you know how it is.

my advise: if volume is in or not & if you decided to stay or not, you have a good entry price, keep some until xmas with a stop loss around 8.5c & you won't regret it.

I was there for the first 15.5c rise & I can tell you....its a totally different game past 10c, depth is no longer in 100s of thousands, its in millions & 5% increase was usually acheived within minutes.

I don't know anything for sure & I don't know how this one will turn out but i know how it will be even if we end up lower tomorrow ....which is close to impossible.

I know plenty who will be buying tomorrow & others who are waiting for volume, so I guess opening volume will be nice.

let's all remember that proffessional play in EXT along with a lot of beginners, expect all kind of tricks, they pull them out all in 1 go to get cheaper prices, if you get sucked in.....well, don't blame EXT!!

cheers & well done all  :jump:


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> freeballing,
> 
> this is the begining of a long journey & I'm sure you know how it is.
> 
> ...





IGO,

All I know is that if this is not 25 plus by Christmas, I will drop my pants to Parliament!!!!!!!

Expect another bunch of high grade results on the next core samples also which will just enforce EXT as a long term player.

I think many will be inclined to hold for longer also afetr such great grades.

They just need money now for continued drilling, how will they get it and from whom and at what price??????????


----------



## dj_420 (21 August 2006)

thats a point i have been making for long time. what amount of dilution will this get up to. as it stands shares on issue are almost 1 billion. im not trying to dump on this share but im pointing out the facts.

if you work out costs for the first 350 metres then you could prob "roughly" estimate how much it will cost to drill remaining 4 km. 

didnt someone post in the past how much per metre diamond head drilling costs. you could figure out some estimates that would be in the ball park of what the real costs will be.

i think the biggest downside of this stock will be dilution from capital raisings.


----------



## IGO4IT (21 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> All I know is that if this is not 25 plus by Christmas, I will drop my pants to Parliament!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




25c by xmas??!!!! are you joking???!!! read the ann again & compare grades with any other U miner.

I understand that JORC is a major step before a big boom but I have full trust in market that if we keep getting out more of these results on monthly basis (as this is the current pattern) then we'll be talking more into the big money!!

Jemma, the idea here is market knowledge not the lack of high grades anymore, we have it & market needs to realise that, if it did, then sit back & fasten your seatbelt & watch the same market that took AGS & PDN to where they are now & watch it pay for EXT 10-15 times the current price. am I optomistic??? I dont' think so anymore.....I have evidence!!

Market doesn't find companies like EXT everyday!

I don't want to get over excited here, but defentily, I have no worry at all if EXT would drop to 1c as "SERIOUSLY" I'll be dumb not to add up every time it falls.

Market appreciation is the problem now, usually it happens very fast & if many beginners it takes time.....I'm more than happy to keep holding until next lot comes out   :jump:


----------



## nizar (21 August 2006)

oh my those results are unreal... yes this will take off like a rocket 2mrw... obviously im one of those keen to get on board at the open but at the same time be weary of an afternoon dump... hopefully this sets off another run... but VOLUME will be key... if we get over 10million then we know we are back in the game....

yes IGO i remember the run to 15.5c... it was unreal... 20million+ volume daily.... anything less than 10million was a joke in those days....

risk is much less now...

all the best...


----------



## 56gsa (22 August 2006)

certainly looks exciting stuff - not on EXT myself but have enjoyed the AGS ride... 

a question - can you compare EXT's diamond drill results:
41m @ 0.0361%
8m @ 0.2316%
6m @ 0.089%
14m @ 0.01063%

with AGS's results from PFN logging
9m @ 1.657%
9.5m @ 0.966%
11m @ 0.804%

seems EXTs not as high-grade but is that because of the drilling method?  or something?

hope it flies 2moro...


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> certainly looks exciting stuff - not on EXT myself but have enjoyed the AGS ride...
> 
> a question - can you compare EXT's diamond drill results:
> 41m @ 0.0361%
> ...




When you quoye grades, you should get them right first otherwise you just look silly here. EXT had 8 metres @2.316 not .2316

It is important to get these right so if you take this into account, they are better than AGS.


----------



## RickG (22 August 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> certainly looks exciting stuff - not on EXT myself but have enjoyed the AGS ride...
> 
> a question - can you compare EXT's diamond drill results:
> 41m @ 0.0361%
> ...




From looking on the ineternet - PFN Logging involves lowering a probe into the borehole and collecting data.  It is done in the field.  

While the results ARE higher than EXT (sorry Jemma but they are.  AGS talks about %, EXT announcement is kg/T.  Do the conversion and you will find '56' is correct), the method of analysis is completely different.  EXT is lab analysis.  If you look at AGS own report the pU3O8 results are approx double that of the eU3O8 results (beats me what the difference is).  But to me it hints that PFN logging is high, and AGS decided to highlight the PFN data to put more of a spin/hype on the announcement

What does it all mean.. hmm well I dont really know, except that I dont think you can compare the two results.  I am actually surprised that AGS was allowed to release the PDF logging data without lab analysis of the core samples.

If anyone is a gelogist I wouldnt mind an 'experts' opinion on PFN logging.


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

Looks like it might finish in the mid to high 9's today IGO.

Just a matter of time before a re-rating and with more results to come, should be in the teens within 2 weeks.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

Im on it some more in the open , watching what happens that is!, again volume is what I am looking at.


----------



## RickG (22 August 2006)

Yeah buy depth is starting to look good.  But what I am loving is those people on the sell side at 8.2/3 cents.  They have been sitting there for approx a week now.  Obviously they havent read the latest announcement.  Won't they be kicking themselves when they see the SP climb to 9 cents.

But good luck all today and for the next week.  Just wish I had some more money to put into EXT.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Yeah buy depth is starting to look good.  But what I am loving is those people on the sell side at 8.2/3 cents.  They have been sitting there for approx a week now.  Obviously they havent read the latest announcement.  Won't they be kicking themselves when they see the SP climb to 9 cents.
> 
> But good luck all today and for the next week.  Just wish I had some more money to put into EXT.




Maybe they have seen the news and maybe some more sellers have to and are hovering in the background waiting for the SP to get to 9 cents also.

Today is make or break day for EXT.


----------



## NettAssets (22 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> . But what I am loving is those people on the sell side at 8.2/3 cents. .



Just took a few of them out
forgot I had a contingent order in!
shifted it up to .20 in case someone has a brain fade!
John


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Just took a few of them out
> forgot I had a contingent order in!
> shifted it up to .20 in case someone has a brain fade!
> John




i,m on some more at .85.

and just got out, all the best for everyone else. Don't like the look of it.


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

look i dont own any of these,as you know, but it just looks like forces at work to keep this down.....thats what happens when there are tooo many shares on issue....


----------



## chris1983 (22 August 2006)

Your in and out.  Fair enough though.  The response hasnt been as positive as I would have liked.  A lot of sellers who havnt been liking this stock for some time now will be the ones bailing.  They were just waiting for the next rise.  Plus all the traders who got in at the 7 mark will be grabbing their profits.

Doesnt matter though.  Long term this stock looks a lot healthier.  I've always been in for long term.  If they keep drilling and its good there is only one direction for the sp which is up.


----------



## IGO4IT (22 August 2006)

Does anyone remember someone was giving it to me yesterday when I mentioned a 9c open   

Freeballing   

close today I'm guessing mid 9c.

pressure is still there but sellers are too excited at the moment so I wouldn't give any accurate guess until 12 midday when everyone take their tea & relax.

cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember someone was giving it to me yesterday when I mentioned a 9c open
> 
> Freeballing
> 
> ...





Reckon your right, looks heaps better now, wasn't looking to flash in te open though.
I just got rid of the ones I got at open at 9c, still got the others from a few days back. Just a bit nervous with EXT, thats all.

Feeling a lot better though now ZFX & KZL are having a nice run. Finally its good to see the stocks back up after a few days and not go down again.


----------



## Archinos (22 August 2006)

RickG
I'm no 'expert' on radiometric logging but did a quick ask around and some  research on radiometric logging techniques. The short of it all is that PFN logging (Prompt Fission Neutron Logging I think is the one) is an indication of radiometric anomalies . ie a diagnostic tool. AGS took pains to indicate that follow up diamond coring & geochem analysis will have the last say.
PFN and other gamma ray logging techniques, while reasonably accurate in determining anomalism, still has the shadow of an 'art' - much like most of geology anyway. Down hole logging is subject to a number of pertubing effects - things like centering of the tool in the hole (probably hard if the hole is inclined - as EXT's are), hole size, casing/non-cased etc. So does the logging speed as the tool is lowered, and also not forgetting calibration.
All in all however, the point is that it's a quick infield way to determine if you may have something (used in the oil industry to determine rock type), and then decide whether you're going to plan a more focussed (& expensive) diamond drilling campaign. Watch these guys.


----------



## johnmwu3 (22 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> RickG
> I'm no 'expert' on radiometric logging but did a quick ask around and some  research on radiometric logging techniques. The short of it all is that PFN logging (Prompt Fission Neutron Logging I think is the one) is an indication of radiometric anomalies . ie a diagnostic tool. AGS took pains to indicate that follow up diamond coring & geochem analysis will have the last say.
> PFN and other gamma ray logging techniques, while reasonably accurate in determining anomalism, still has the shadow of an 'art' - much like most of geology anyway. Down hole logging is subject to a number of pertubing effects - things like centering of the tool in the hole (probably hard if the hole is inclined - as EXT's are), hole size, casing/non-cased etc. So does the logging speed as the tool is lowered, and also not forgetting calibration.
> All in all however, the point is that it's a quick infield way to determine if you may have something (used in the oil industry to determine rock type), and then decide whether you're going to plan a more focussed (& expensive) diamond drilling campaign. Watch these guys.




IMO EXT should use PFN way of analying since It's too slow and far away to get the sample to OZ ( or use PFN first then lab test), so that's why EXT can't get a good price after so long drilling( money used out  but everyone know U exit there, but how many?), I doubt  EXT  MD  Myintyre's ability .


----------



## Archinos (22 August 2006)

johnmwu3
maybe, but I tried to point out that downhole radiometric logging is really only useful in vertical holes: a bit more info- since the instrument needs to be (almost) touching the side walls (& exactly centred) since the instruments are sensitive to distance from source (for a reasonably accurate count). The geometry of EXT's potential resource is a little uncertain (to me at least & I need some cross-sections to be sure) however the granitic dyke-alteration halo-sediment angles seem to dictate inclined holes at this stage (the drillout design is dictated by the geometry). Put a logging tool down an inclined hole and you've got a gap on the upside and then you've got innacurate data & you've wasted your time & money. If you've got a firm grip on the geometry (& we trust that they do at this stage), then plug a few diamond holes in it and get the best samples possible - not just for geochemistry, but all sorts of relational data to better understand what you've got.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RickG (22 August 2006)

Looks like an afternoon buying spree could have started. 2M shares at 9 cents just disappeared in one hit.

**knock on wood**


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Looks like an afternoon buying spree could have started. 2M shares at 9 cents just disappeared in one hit.
> 
> **knock on wood**



 Smart Investor, hopefully and looked for the volume confirmation in the morning and then bought).

I reckon 9c is breakout buy, might make a run this arvo


----------



## johnmwu3 (22 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> johnmwu3
> maybe, but I tried to point out that downhole radiometric logging is really only useful in vertical holes: a bit more info- since the instrument needs to be (almost) touching the side walls (& exactly centred) since the instruments are sensitive to distance from source (for a reasonably accurate count). The geometry of EXT's potential resource is a little uncertain (to me at least & I need some cross-sections to be sure) however the granitic dyke-alteration halo-sediment angles seem to dictate inclined holes at this stage (the drillout design is dictated by the geometry). Put a logging tool down an inclined hole and you've got a gap on the upside and then you've got innacurate data & you've wasted your time & money. If you've got a firm grip on the geometry (& we trust that they do at this stage), then plug a few diamond holes in it and get the best samples possible - not just for geochemistry, but all sorts of relational data to better understand what you've got.
> Hope this helps.



Thanks Archinos, very appreciated yours.
We may as well wait EXT goes up.
Cheers,
John


----------



## RickG (22 August 2006)

some big buys coming in now... 1M at 9.1 cents went.. then just as fast as I could press the refresh button 1M at 9.2 cents went.  Thought the run may start from 3:30pm onwards.. this seems a little early.


Not that I am complaining mind you.

**knock on wood**


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> some big buys coming in now... 1M at 9.1 cents went.. then just as fast as I could press the refresh button 1M at 9.2 cents went.  Thought the run may start from 3:30pm onwards.. this seems a little early.
> 
> 
> Not that I am complaining mind you.
> ...




Smiling IGO, nice play mate.


----------



## havingfun (22 August 2006)

nice to see it finally get some legs , good luck


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

IGO, 9.4 is the next resistance, will close near that today my guess.


----------



## Archinos (22 August 2006)

I was so snowed under with work today that I only had a chance to zip in & out of monitoring EXT etc and write a few quick lines here and there... I totally missed the announcement details (like a dunce). I've just looked at it (a grainy copy at that - but it has 1 cross section at least). I'll see if there's a clearer copy out there somewhere to see what the rock types actually are, but the balance of things (this is only 1 section! and I have to think in 3Dimensions) is that the granite is not a dyke (cutting across the rocks/stratigraphy), it's a sill (going parallel to the strata). If it's 4 km in strike then it's a bloody big one. That means the mineralisation potential for the whole of the 4km strike length has just gone way up. This could really turn out to be a v.large deposit...


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

Hey guys, I never got anyone thanking me for the info from Peter Mac. I am not feeling very loved here!!!!!!!

IGO, My exact guess of a 9.4 close is spot on!!! That is resistane which will be smashed tomorrow!!!


----------



## RickG (22 August 2006)

Thanks Archinos your input is appreciated  

PS Thanks Jemma... **sends lots of love**


----------



## Archinos (22 August 2006)

Jemma
I was feelin for ya last week, all that stress... OnYaSonya.


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Jemma
> I was feelin for ya last week, all that stress... OnYaSonya.




Many thanks friends, I will leave the Chief alone for a while now and ring him in 2-3 weeks. Tomorrow looks likeit will break 10 cents, not sure on 11 though, but some big buys went through today.

IGO, your thoughts on today's actions?? Great volume.


----------



## IGO4IT (22 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Smiling IGO, nice play mate.




Guys,

I have to admit, I made a lot of money today :jump:

ok, close....9.3c, well... this is good news, I would've hated it if we did close on high of the day, it would've meant a destined drop tomorrow.

Tomorrow open on 9.4c & let me guess the closing tomorrow after we see the volume. I like this guessing game...it works!!

I told you freeballing & you didn't believe me before .......sorry, had to rub it in. 

Jemma, 

I have noooooo idea where that 9.4c resistance is coming from, defenitely that's not a technical resistance as there is no such a thing on the chart, but I see the 1.2m order sitting there "KNOWING" that its someone who wants to clear high 9c before attempting to go past 9.4c so we dont retrace rapidly....see? fast increase is not required....as I said 10%/day is always healthy & anything more gets sellers over excited & they start selling. so big boys have to control the show to make it last.

If I would tip a bahaviour tomorrow, I would guess......big parcels & silence after them, then big parcels ....& silence & so on...of course the usuall morning crowd will take places early.

all small guys are gone imo during the day & they usually have no heart to day trade on higher prices, theory says that if you trade from 8 to 9c, you're less likely if you're a biggener to trade 9.5 - 10.c, you get scared as your conscious keeps telling you its over priced. so big boys are over that because they deal with 1, 5 & 15 minutes charts not feelings.

big boys' time to go in tomorrow in my guess & take short to medium term position to get ready for the trip, today it was just too fast to take any big long term positions.

cheers,


----------



## johnmwu3 (22 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> I was so snowed under with work today that I only had a ance to zip in & out of monitoring EXT etc and write a few quick lines here and there... I totally missed the announcement details (like a dunce). I've just looked at it (a grainy copy at that - but it has 1 cross section at least). I'll see if there's a clearer copy out there somewhere to see what the rock types actually are, but the balance of things (this is only 1 section! and I have to think in 3Dimensions) is that the granite is not a dyke (cutting across the rocks/stratigraphy), it's a sill (going parallel to the strata). If it's 4 km in strike then it's a bloody big one. That means the mineralisation potential for the whole of the 4km strike length has just gone way up. This could really turn out to be a v.large deposit...



Hi, Archinos,
Thanks for your analysis !
From 'Peter McIntyre said: "These high-grade results are exceptional, given that the evaluation of the Ida Central target is still at an early stage. Drilling to date has been over three sections on 160m centres.Strike length tested to date is only 320 metres of an alaskite body which isover four kilometres in strike extent.'
Assays from three additional diamond drill holes (HDD005, HDD012 and HDD013)have been returned from drilling on the Ida Central section of the Ida Domealaskite target within the Husab joint venture (Extract Resources Namibia (Pty)Ltd owns the remaining 51%). The remaining assays from hole HDD004 have also been returned. HDD005 and HDD012 have produced outstanding intersections of primary uranium mineralization, adding support to the high grade intersection previously reported from HDD011 (4.5 metres at 1.246 kg/t U3O8). Drill hole HDD012 was collared from the same drill platform as HDD011, but was angled at -75 degrees from horizontal, compared to - 45 degrees for HDD011. The two zones reporting from holes 11 and 12 appear to be parallel features rather than continuous, and both are within 100 metres of the surface.Drill hole HDD005 was collared on Section 50160 North, which is 160 metres to the north of any previously reported intersection. Potentially economic grades of primary uranium mineralization have now been returned from a total strike length of some 320 metres of an alaskite body which is over four kilometres in strike extent, and showing uranium mineralization at surface over most of this distance."
Can you deduce from this info.
We may ask EXT to show the  drilling section  Diagram or the holes situation in the section.
Maybe we have some deduce from it.
Is that right ?
Cheers,
John3


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Hi, Archinos,
> Thanks for your analysis !
> From 'Peter McIntyre said: "These high-grade results are exceptional, given that the evaluation of the Ida Central target is still at an early stage. Drilling to date has been over three sections on 160m centres.Strike length tested to date is only 320 metres of an alaskite body which isover four kilometres in strike extent.'
> Assays from three additional diamond drill holes (HDD005, HDD012 and HDD013)have been returned from drilling on the Ida Central section of the Ida Domealaskite target within the Husab joint venture (Extract Resources Namibia (Pty)Ltd owns the remaining 51%). The remaining assays from hole HDD004 have also been returned. HDD005 and HDD012 have produced outstanding intersections of primary uranium mineralization, adding support to the high grade intersection previously reported from HDD011 (4.5 metres at 1.246 kg/t U3O8). Drill hole HDD012 was collared from the same drill platform as HDD011, but was angled at -75 degrees from horizontal, compared to - 45 degrees for HDD011. The two zones reporting from holes 11 and 12 appear to be parallel features rather than continuous, and both are within 100 metres of the surface.Drill hole HDD005 was collared on Section 50160 North, which is 160 metres to the north of any previously reported intersection. Potentially economic grades of primary uranium mineralization have now been returned from a total strike length of some 320 metres of an alaskite body which is over four kilometres in strike extent, and showing uranium mineralization at surface over most of this distance."
> ...




John, Do yourself a favour and buy an English dictionary.


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

Friends,

I forgot to mention when I spoke to the chief last week, he stated this week he was meeting with several brokers to explain the results and their implications, so expect some large buy order this week. I have a feeling we are about to push throuhg the 11 cent resistance factor.

The journey to riches has begun.


----------



## johnmwu3 (22 August 2006)

Hi, Jemma,
Thanks for your opinion !Are U a lady ?
Sorry , Eng. is not my native language, I'm a CHN, IMO the next step for EXT is to look for a off-take, you know AGM got a Chinese offtake, and ARH is also looking for a Chinese off take.
Maybe some day you will invest in CHN, and make lots of money in CHN.
Cheers,
John3


----------



## johnmwu3 (22 August 2006)

Jemma,
The brokers may not like the price too high , they just want to get cheap price , so they make good money,You may tell Peter to look for both brokers and offtakeers and expediate the Husab project
Cheers,
John3


----------



## nizar (22 August 2006)

i really really liked the volume 2day on this one

it was a make or break day for this stock and it passed the test with a HD... i thought maybe a response like the initial results but NO, nothing like it, in fact it reminds me of january/february days

2mrw i think will be a ripper; IGO u said 11c by tuesday, not quite but 11c MINIMUM by the end of the week is my call

fundamentally the risk is a lot less of course for those buying since the announcement

Jemma thanks for Peter Mac tip, that was insider trading at its very finest..   

this could be the beginning of something really special... the volume 2day seriously... was amazing... 1million chomps...


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> i really really liked the volume 2day on this one
> 
> it was a make or break day for this stock and it passed the test with a HD... i thought maybe a response like the initial results but NO, nothing like it, in fact it reminds me of january/february days
> 
> ...




Nizar,

Your observation of the 1 million chomps is the key here. That has not been seen since early march days. That is happening again now. If the market takes off now we are home as confidence has returned in full today with EXT. Tomorrow is very important as if it can follow up, the rest is history and we will be laughing all the way to the bank!!


----------



## Maverick_571 (22 August 2006)

I'm just a newbie to the stockmarket, but I've been reading this forum for a couple of months and only registered just then (this is my first post). Thanks guys for posting up information, especially Jemma and IGO, I learnt quite a bit about trading from these forums and made a small amount of money on the way as well!    I'm sure I'll be visiting these forums regularly for quite a while yet! Thanks again for the informative discussions...really looking forward to this rise in EXT!


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> John, Do yourself a favour and buy an English dictionary.



And John , congratulations on mastering more than one language - door chair?  Jok nay? all of the above.   Most of us in here are multilingual in at least 5 languages  

By the way Jemma - fantastic crystal balling there.  Looking forward to your next prediction (just to prove it wasnt a fluke) :1luvu:


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I never got anyone thanking me for the info from Peter Mac. I am not feeling very loved here!!!!!!!
> 
> IGO, My exact guess of a 9.4 close is spot on!!! That is resistane which will be smashed tomorrow!!!



All hail the queen  :dance: :1luvu:


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> And John , congratulations on mastering more than one language - door chair?  Jok nay? all of the above.   Most of us in here are multilingual in at least 5 languages
> 
> By the way Jemma - fantastic crystal balling there.  Looking forward to your next prediction (just to prove it wasnt a fluke) :1luvu:




OK, 20/20 my next prediction is this will surpass 11 cents TOMORROW.

Yes, that is right, it will pass it, but will settle around 12 cents by close tomorrow. It will then rest for 1-2 weeks before finally breaking 15.5 in 2 weeks time.

Come back tomorrow after close and I will have proved it was no fluke!!

 :dance:


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> ...and we will be laughing all the way to the bank!!



can i recommend ANZ - maybe make a bit on the side there


----------



## audispex (22 August 2006)

Maverick_571 said:
			
		

> I'm just a newbie to the stockmarket, but I've been reading this forum for a couple of months and only registered just then (this is my first post). Thanks guys for posting up information, especially Jemma and IGO, I learnt quite a bit about trading from these forums and made a small amount of money on the way as well!    I'm sure I'll be visiting these forums regularly for quite a while yet! Thanks again for the informative discussions...really looking forward to this rise in EXT!




I'd like to second Maverick there. I am also a newby to this forum AND the market. I've had a ball following this thread, have learnt heaps AND have also picked up a few wins along the way. Nice work Jemma and IGO   :bier: 

Surely EXT must fly in the longer term??


----------



## nizar (22 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> OK, 20/20 my next prediction is this will surpass 11 cents TOMORROW.
> 
> Yes, that is right, it will pass it, but will settle around 12 cents by close tomorrow. It will then rest for 1-2 weeks before finally breaking 15.5 in 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...




Jemma this will only happen on significant volume as u know 11c has been a point of resistance for EXT for some time now...

But it could happen... the surge to 15.5c+ could be catalysed by the announcement that the neighbouring EPL they applied for is accepted ?


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Jemma this will only happen on significant volume as u know 11c has been a point of resistance for EXT for some time now...
> 
> But it could happen... the surge to 15.5c+ could be catalysed by the announcement that the neighbouring EPL they applied for is accepted ?




As I mentioned previously, the Chief told me the EPL is days/weeks/1 month max away from being approved. This EPL makes them worth a whole lot more.

I cannot see this company ever mining to be honest, they will be taken over by their neighbours RIO or PDN, it is a certainty now. The only thing that will save them is KAH.

Tomorrow will be huge volume again Nizar, just watch, every man and his dog are waking up to this one now and will not sell like before, they will hold for longer gains as it is obvious it will be worth much more soon.

Capital raising is due and when this is completed, it will rise very quickly soon after.


----------



## IGO4IT (22 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Jemma this will only happen on significant volume as u know 11c has been a point of resistance for EXT for some time now...
> 
> But it could happen... the surge to 15.5c+ could be catalysed by the announcement that the neighbouring EPL they applied for is accepted ?




Nizar, 

Brokers are the ones to make resistance as tough or as easy as it could be, they recommend selling to their clients on that level, if they don't .... it doesn't become taugh at all. if they're set & ready to go, they don't recommend selling & we walk thru that point as if nothing ever happened before. I don't see many lining up on 11c as yet or probably we're too early.

Put it this way, what you seen today to be resistance of 9.4c is just someone pressing the brakes so it doesn't fly & end up dropping tomorrow. once the green light is on, the 9.4c is history & we'll have to move on.

Jemma,

11c tomorrow is looking good, I still think we have a lot of upside energy to take us further & if we have more volume tomorrow than today even with 1000 shares then we're re-testing 15.5c before end of week.

good luck to all & well done.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (22 August 2006)

IGO,

5 more pieces of the jigsaw puzzle left before serious gains are made:

1. EPLS must be approved to extend their ground coverage:

2. Capital raising of 2-3 million (as per Peter Macs statement) to be raised:

3. Fund institutions (local and overseas) to take a greater stake in the company

4. Continued good to high grade intersections to be reported

5. Infill/resource calculation to get to JORC stage


----------



## saichuen (22 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> 5 more pieces of the jigsaw puzzle left before serious gains are made:
> 
> ...




Jemma,

short term wise, i have to agree with your points above. in a longer term view, perhaps a BFS, follow by a capital raising and a targeted first production schedule will be needed to bring it to something what PDN is now. that said, today is definitely a good day for EXT and i believe it still has a long way to go potentially.   

btw, thanks for the tips you have kindly provided so far. good on you!

happy trading all!


----------



## IGO4IT (22 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> 5 more pieces of the jigsaw puzzle left before serious gains are made:
> 
> 1. EPLS must be approved to extend their ground coverage:




Imo, that will be factored already in the current movement, don't expect much movement from the EPL when it comes, traders/investors are expecting these to come soon & we're not the only ones who know about them.



			
				jemma said:
			
		

> 2. Capital raising of 2-3 million (as per Peter Macs statement) to be raised:




The original plan was for EXT to fork out the $400k for initial drilling, more money is required & KAH will have to come handy in here, the extra money coming thru SPP or whatever source will introduce futher gains but not massive, its also factored in current move.



			
				jemma said:
			
		

> 3. Fund institutions (local and overseas) to take a greater stake in the company




will happen above 12c, the curent move has to be confirmed as clear as possible before any new institutions will join in, they need to have a proof that this is not just a fluke & same as before, major buyer all came in after 11c last time.



			
				jemma said:
			
		

> 4. Continued good to high grade intersections to be reported




when thinking of future response, I would defenitely say that "anything" extra will have to have similar value, so poor results will add poor value & exceptional results will add exceptional value. we're now at a point where EXT value had changed higher to what it was before & there's no return from that point, anything extra is worth extra.



			
				jemma said:
			
		

> 5. Infill/resource calculation to get to JORC stage




That is the point where we'll hit $1+ in my opinion, Jemma, once you mentioned JORC my heart beats straight away , yes, after JORC stage we'll be flying to the endless heavens of money & then we'll be talking tonnes of Uranium not just grades in ppm.

Jemma, don't worry, we came long way & we are still to go long way, market is in a good mood & ANYTHING that you & me know is currently being paid for in current move, don't expect market to pay when current expected acts are becoming reality.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (22 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> i really really liked the volume 2day on this one
> 
> it was a make or break day for this stock and it passed the test
> 1million chomps...




A nice return to EXT Volume days, especially the return of the real buyers in the afternoon & especially the hard take at 9c,really set the mood for a solid last couple of hours.

Should see support from here and definitely another crack at 11c, in the not to distant future.

A good day for all on this thread I would say!, & great commitment shown from IGO & Jemma.


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> A nice return to EXT Volume days, especially the return of the real buyers in the afternoon & especially the hard take at 9c,really set the mood for a solid last couple of hours.
> 
> Should see support from here and definitely another crack at 11c, in the not to distant future.
> 
> A good day for all on this thread I would say!, & great commitment shown from IGO & Jemma.



hi all..dont mean to be the only negative one amongst u roaring bulls but...i find u lot all incredible..reasons..
1.. the stock isnt even 10cents and ur already partying on $1..
2.. and most important, once they announce capital raising and for sure this is absolute then a capital reconstruction will proceed.then u will get ur $1 per share but u will find ur shareholdings diluted 1 for 100
3..forget takeover its so early to speculate on that...anyone can say anything but until something is either proven or produced forget it.
comments please and if u all dont mind hit me with some facts not fantasy..again sorry for the down sentiments but looking at todays openings there doesnt seem to be anything but gloom..what a joke 10000@.13..maybe ill put a 1 share buy order in for $1 to keep u all happy


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hi all..dont mean to be the only negative one amongst u roaring bulls but...i find u lot all incredible..reasons..
> 1.. the stock isnt even 10cents and ur already partying on $1..
> 2.. and most important, once they announce capital raising and for sure this is absolute then a capital reconstruction will proceed.then u will get ur $1 per share but u will find ur shareholdings diluted 1 for 100
> 3..forget takeover its so early to speculate on that...anyone can say anything but until something is either proven or produced forget it.
> comments please and if u all dont mind hit me with some facts not fantasy..again sorry for the down sentiments but looking at todays openings there doesnt seem to be anything but gloom..what a joke 10000@.13..maybe ill put a 1 share buy order in for $1 to keep u all happy



well look at the opening..surprise surprise..im just giving u guys a balanced view so as not to get any newcomers burnt..high return high risk...having said that wish i bought in when they 2cents..oh well ill get them at 2 cents again soon


----------



## chris1983 (23 August 2006)

I'm one of the ones who got in at the 2 cent bracket.  Wishful thinking if you ever think they will get down there again . 

Your just trying to stir the guys up 

But really.  Profit takers.  day traders.  This will be the day traders stock for awhile.  Still a good investment long term.


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I'm one of the ones who got in at the 2 cent bracket.  Wishful thinking if you ever think they will get down there again .
> 
> Your just trying to stir the guys up
> 
> But really.  Profit takers.  day traders.  This will be the day traders stock for awhile.  Still a good investment long term.



hi Chris..stir up??nah..anyhow once again a typical wishy washy answer containing none of the fundamentals i put forward to u all..typical i guess ur just a bunch of ameteur hopefuls like me hahha..but seriously this stock in my opinion given the quadzillionbillionmillion shares on issue and no cash or real substance is way way over price..see if im not right in the future


----------



## Archinos (23 August 2006)

OK johnmwu3
don't worry about the english - we get your drift.
Yeah one schematic section is a start (where is the legend!?), and I would have liked to have seen something of a map too, but I guess we'll have to wait for those & further serial sections with later drilling (the holes have grid coord for those who want to plot them...). Good to know they've got 2 diamond rigs on site. Hang onto them and keep them working. They'll be getting harder & harder to get over the coming yr (hard enough in Oz now!).
Sorry for the essay, but here's some 'deductions' (and they're pretty flimsy at this stage of the game).
Looks like the yellow stringers are the Alaskites. Lots of them in a parrallel zone intruded along a contact zone btw major change in rocktypes (intrusive & stratigraphic contacts). If this continues along strike this is good for bulk (analogous to multiple zones of 'veining', good for bulk mining as opposed to a few single high grade veins). I think the small xx bands with Copper are the 'schist' but this can be a general term used by expl geos to describe an actual rock type, or a fault/shear zone (possible mineralising fluid pathway?). Anyway, it is reasonable to assume the mineralisation is associated with the granite intrusion (primary source or thermal 'engine' to drive fluids, it doesn't matter at this stage...). That may mean (assuming the granite intruded along the 'path of least resistance' I'm not going into theories of granite intrusion) the 4km strike lght as reported is marking this same stratigraphic/intrusive zone, meaning the mineral source/fluid pathway/chemical environment for U/Cu mineralisation is highly likely to continue for the 4kms. That said it may be patchy stringers of mineralisation along the strike lenght, but who knows at this stage. If the mineralisation is akin to Rossing, then there's already a template for ore processing & the metallurgical side of things. Who knows, aside from being bought out, there's always the possibility of processing the ore at Rossing (10km away) if the economics work out.
I have a few questions.
Are they to also be chasing 2ndry calcrete minzn as per PDN?
Have they acquired the high res magnetic data (& gravity?)?
Are they planning any other ground geophys (relatively cheap & quick & might help image the base metal halo)?
Are they chasing/assaying for (apart from Cu) the other metals (Pb/Au/Ag) as reported from Husab mine?
Who has the ground to the SW (historical drill hole of 5m@2.45kg/t U3O8)?
That's it for now, I've got to write my own reprt.
cheers.


----------



## chris1983 (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hi Chris..stir up??nah..anyhow once again a typical wishy washy answer containing none of the fundamentals i put forward to u all..typical i guess ur just a bunch of ameteur hopefuls like me hahha..but seriously this stock in my opinion given the quadzillionbillionmillion shares on issue and no cash or real substance is way way over price..see if im not right in the future




Wishy washy answer?  I wasnt even trying to give you an answer.  I was just saying your trying to stir the people on the forum who have invested in this.  Simply by saying you will buy in at 2 cents is being rather smart..heck I dont care though..its rather funny.  I got them at 2 cents.. Its interesting to see what you have to say. Should be interesting to see what IGO and Jemma say.  Some entertaining reading coming up 

Anyway without going into too much details on extract.  They have a gold mine which will become more profitable and help fund their drilling.  Recent drilling confirmed good grades.  They have uranium.  You have seen what has happened to past uranium shares like PDN.  If Extract have a deposit like that then you could value them a lot higher than what they are atm even though there is 700 million shares on the market.  So really we are speculating they have a lot of Uranium in the ground.  If we are right then the investment pays off. 

Thats all I have to say.  Drilling has to continue.


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Wishy washy answer?  I wasnt even trying to give you an answer.  I was just saying your trying to stir the people on the forum who have invested in this.  Simply by saying you will buy in at 2 cents is being rather smart..heck I dont care though..its rather funny.  I got them at 2 cents.. Its interesting to see what you have to say. Should be interesting to see what IGO and Jemma say.  Some entertaining reading coming up
> 
> Anyway without going into too much details on extract.  They have a gold mine which will become more profitable and help fund their drilling.  Recent drilling confirmed good grades.  They have uranium.  You have seen what has happened to past uranium shares like PDN.  If Extract have a deposit like that then you could value them a lot higher than what they are atm even though there is 700 million shares on the market.  So really we are speculating they have a lot of Uranium in the ground.  If we are right then the investment pays off.
> 
> Thats all I have to say.  Drilling has to continue.




Very entertaining reading i think tears and all..thats my point all have a conflict of interest and amatuer newcomers will invest and get burnt badly on all this crappy amatuerish advice about some indian chief on the board who also is trying to line his massive pockets ha..i go on facts not fiction..do u know Chris and the rest of u in particular Jemma the mining queen of the century just how much it costs to drill out a resource..u guys and the mining queen are a joke if u think a piddly apparent gold mine which produces jack s...will fund this Nambia operation..what a joke..keep ur tissues handy


----------



## chris1983 (23 August 2006)

haha.  i didn't buy these based on Jemmas comments.  Ive been holding longer than she has.  

The gold mine will help fund..it wont solely fund it.  They will have to raise more money eventually I agree with you there.

Heres my tip.  If your worried about the shares on issue.  Go for my other pick.  BMN.  I got in on those at 48 cents.  They went to $1.50.  Had a share split 3 for 1 and they are still going up.  There you go   only 60 million shares on issue.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> Very entertaining reading i think tears and all..thats my point all have a conflict of interest and amatuer newcomers will invest and get burnt badly on all this crappy amatuerish advice about some indian chief on the board who also is trying to line his massive pockets ha..i go on facts not fiction..do u know Chris and the rest of u in particular Jemma the mining queen of the century just how much it costs to drill out a resource..u guys and the mining queen are a joke if u think a piddly apparent gold mine which produces jack s...will fund this Nambia operation..what a joke..keep ur tissues handy




A lot of punters said that when PDN was 10 cents and ZFX was created out of the shadows of a bankrupt company. Look at their share SP now!, US INEXPERIENCED PUNTERS HAVE MADE HEAPS OFF THEM

Tall poppy shockers like you are around everywhere.


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

Petee I really dont understand guys like you.  The dribble that comes out of a so called 'experts mouth amazes me.  I dont call myself an expert, trading shares is NOT my day job, but you know what EXT alone has allowed me to double my 6 figure income since January.

As I have posted before... yes EXT has alot of shares on issue... it has long term debt... and yes it has to raise funds in the near future... and yes it is a speccie.  I think everyone on this board agrees wiith this.  Gold was NOT the reason we bought into EXT.  We bought into EXT on the speculation that the ground they hold in Nambia might be worth something.

And you know what.. EXT each day proves that it is sitting on some very nice ground.  Just because IGO and Jemma are long term holders, dont pooh pooh them over that.  No doubt EXT will be 20 cents plus by Christmas (yes that is 4 months away.  In bewtween there will be ups and downs.. but hey it will be worth it.), if it is, well did I say double my income... make that triple.  And I dont hold 1M plus shares like IGO and Jemma.

Also how many other stocks have been able to give a 300% return since Jan.. 500% if you had sold at 15 cents.

Yes just like any stock, potential investors should do their own research... but at 9 cents personally I think EXT is still a steal.  At 7.5 cents it was more than a steal.  This is a forum... so what if we get excited because we just made $10000 in a day.

Petee... I think you should take off your cape as the champion of the small investor.  Because you are doing no one any favours.

Sorry Petee this isnt just directed at you, but all the down rampers that get on thinking they are so called 'experts'.  Guess what you arent.


----------



## Archinos (23 August 2006)

petee
it's easy to shoot people down when you don't have to look them in the eye. Perhaps the tone of what you write gets lost in the ether, and you're not really as offensive as you come across as. Either way, have some decorum man. 
I wonder whether you are too narrow in your focus in assessing this speculative stock. And we are all aware that it is speculative. It may only be good for the short term trade, but gathering from the string so far, there are plenty who have made a profit, and you can't go broke making a profit. Whatever the case, this is a case of many brains with many different levels and fields of expertise looking from all angles. This stock has multiple possibilities of making good money (corporate & commodity). It should not be underestimated.


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

and I thought trading was NOT supposed to be based on emotions.
1. VERY new at this game
2. Have been following this thread with lots of interest
3. Bought EXT based on my own research and comments made on this thread, and made a bit.
4. Bought more yesterday and am down. but holding.
5. I'm not so naive to think I'll win all the time.
6. If newbies get burnt, then it's a good learning experience.

But hey, I bought RDS at float, so who's complaining??


----------



## Rustaf (23 August 2006)

Well spoken Audi


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hi all..dont mean to be the only negative one amongst u roaring bulls but...i find u lot all incredible..reasons..
> 1.. the stock isnt even 10cents and ur already partying on $1..
> 2.. and most important, once they announce capital raising and for sure this is absolute then a capital reconstruction will proceed.then u will get ur $1 per share but u will find ur shareholdings diluted 1 for 100
> 3..forget takeover its so early to speculate on that...anyone can say anything but until something is either proven or produced forget it.
> comments please and if u all dont mind hit me with some facts not fantasy..again sorry for the down sentiments but looking at todays openings there doesnt seem to be anything but gloom..what a joke 10000@.13..maybe ill put a 1 share buy order in for $1 to keep u all happy




Petee has broad sweeping generalised statements in every post with no factual detail. He hasn't even bothered reading their latest gold statement which talk about increasing their resource. I will not waste time interacting with somone like this. Too many downrampers enough with no facts to back themselves. Not interested in Petee, As for number of share on issue OXR has 1.3 billion and look what happened to them from 2 cents.

Don't post here again Petee, no-one cares who you are or what you have to say. Petee, if EXT goes to 20-25 cents by Christmas, I will send you a card.


----------



## Casual_Investor (23 August 2006)

hi. Im very new to stocks.. decided to takea  tiny punt on this one just for fun haha. If I get burnt i get burnt... as sed earlier itll be a learning experience. I hope it really does go to 25c by christmas haha. I will be watching it closely.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

Hi guys,

very interesting comments from some & some know how to show that they know the game, may be not!!!

Today is exactly what I expected it to be but never with that attitude on open, I have to admit, whoever is taking all these shares on 8.8c is NOT a trader & let me try to explain why.

if you're a trader you need to see your shares go higher & those sold in the morning KNEW that they can get more from their shares but prefered to push it down ....for 1 reason imo....piling up stocks as real volumes cannot be done on a spiking price, because price will have retrace at some point or another, its a fact of life that shares go up & down even in a very shart uptrend. so if we look at 8.8 buys today, they're only consistent but going againist the rules of a short term trade, look the sell depth, its stacked & more are willing to buy still....which tells me that this is accumulation but someone had to scare all the little guys to sell to them on cheaper & they gave away on open 3m on 9c & took 7m on 8.8...sounds like a good deal to me & I'm not complaining!

very hard to predict closing price at the moment but we'll see after lunch whether we anyone will be intrested to push is higher or not before close.

cheers & take care, these games are made for you & me to fall into


----------



## chris1983 (23 August 2006)

Traders move their money from one stock to another.  They could of bought in yesterday and been hoping for a rise in the morning.  They could see it wasnt happening so they sell out and push their money into other stocks early.

I dont think it has anything to do with pushing down the price to accumulate more.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Traders move their money from one stock to another.  They could of bought in yesterday and been hoping for a rise in the morning.  They could see it wasnt happening so they sell out and push their money into other stocks early.
> 
> I dont think it has anything to do with pushing down the price to accumulate more.




so you're telling me that they sell early & lose 5% from 9.4c to sell on 9c & also lose the potential they held overnight for, which could be another 5%....because of what??

They didn't sell off in the morning...they sold on open, 2m shares went on 9c to open that if they were held back open could've been 9.3 -9.4c, now tell me what traders do that if they're not buying lower?

I know when I trade that if I decide to hold overnight then I stick to my position not lose 5% of my money for no reason!!


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

we had a /u order on 12.5c this morning as well & now disappeared...watch this stock start going higher to close early 9c now lol


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Don't post here again Petee, no-one cares who you are or what you have to say. Petee, if EXT goes to 20-25 cents by Christmas, I will send you a card.





the bully comes out again...

You can post where you like Petee. All your statements are extremely plausible which is why you get attacked.


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> if you're a trader you need to see your shares go higher & those sold in the morning KNEW that they can get more from their shares but prefered to push it down ....for 1 reason imo....piling up stocks as real volumes cannot be done on a spiking price, because price will have retrace at some point or another, its a fact of life that shares go up & down even in a very shart uptrend. so if we look at 8.8 buys today, they're only consistent but going againist the rules of a short term trade, look the sell depth, its stacked & more are willing to buy still....which tells me that this is accumulation but someone had to scare all the little guys to sell to them on cheaper & they gave away on open 3m on 9c & took 7m on 8.8...sounds like a good deal to me & I'm not complaining!




Agree with the above comments; it does look like that and iv seen it several times with many stocks...

I really thought the momentum from the announcement would be flowing through 2day but looks like not; i feel we need  big day 2mrw to keep the week positive (from a sp point of a view) coz on friday we will get the usual pump and dump or maybe just a dump coz traders dont wanna be leaving their money in across the weekend...


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> and I thought trading was NOT supposed to be based on emotions.
> 1. VERY new at this game
> 2. Have been following this thread with lots of interest
> 3. Bought EXT based on my own research and comments made on this thread, and made a bit.
> ...





lol Audi... I play alot of poker, and all the books I read say that to make money it shouldnt be personal.  Will guess what, it is personal.  Poker , like shares, you are out to beat the other person.. ie take their money.  I dont think it can get more personnal than that.

Cheers... its great to be alive


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

It has surprised me today how weak it is, either kept down to accumulate or simply no momentum left and this is where we end up for a little while.

Wait for the afternoon to see where it is heading.


----------



## Archinos (23 August 2006)

Looks like a typical 3 day run, buy on spec, sell on fact. Still, time to accumulate. Patience.


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> lol Audi... I play alot of poker, and all the books I read say that to make money it shouldnt be personal.  Will guess what, it is personal.  Poker , like shares, you are out to beat the other person.. ie take their money.  I dont think it can get more personnal than that.
> 
> Cheers... its great to be alive



Hey Rick,
Not much different to competetive football, golf, business, all that type of s*%t i guess! It's all about egos and bragging rights in the end. I'm thinking this thread's got a long way to go yet. Up or down? who knows? Certianly keeps me entertained while i'm sitting at my PC doing my day job.
Have a good one


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> It has surprised me today how weak it is, either kept down to accumulate or simply no momentum left and this is where we end up for a little while.
> 
> Wait for the afternoon to see where it is heading.




Jemma,

Tomorrow morning it will continue, this guy on 9.3c with 1.65m shares is one of the tools imo, I pushed sell depth lower & he pushed it higher to keep the selling pressure on! 

Would you "LOGICALLY" put 1.65m on sell depth EXPECTING TO REALLY SELL on a day like today   , funny guys & what's funnier is that they do the same trick & catch the same fishes every time.

I don't care if I lose but I'll do business right, I'll keep buying today & tomorrow we're testing new highs imo, big guys are not full yet & they need to fill their bags before it moves forward.

it has to be scary jemma & it has to show weak for everyone to think that they need to sell, no one is willing to let go of their profits that easy.

Momentum is still there & pressure is on & VWAP still says 8.85c & I'm sure we'll beat that before close.

fingers crossed everyone....if you have skills......use them otherwise they're pointless.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

Today is ending up the classic shake the tree day. They have pushed it down to support level now, 8.5 cents. How do I know for sure?? There are many small sell orders going through dribbling it down. Wait for the last 30 minutes to see if this is games or just people dumping.


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Hey Rick,
> Not much different to competetive football, golf, business, all that type of s*%t i guess! It's all about egos and bragging rights in the end. I'm thinking this thread's got a long way to go yet. Up or down? who knows? Certianly keeps me entertained while i'm sitting at my PC doing my day job.
> Have a good one





lol Audi.. yeah totally agree.  Have a great day.  I know i am.  Cheers all.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Today is ending up the classic shake the tree day. They have pushed it down to support level now, 8.5 cents. How do I know for sure?? There are many small sell orders going through dribbling it down. Wait for the last 30 minutes to see if this is games or just people dumping.




Yes, it is dumping I am pretty sure now, not accumulation.

Not good but happier in where it is compared to 7 cents!!


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

It has stablised now, all we need is a close above 8.7/8.8 and we will be ready for another upward move soon.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

I am calling a 9 cent or higher close, it appear to be building hunger now.


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

Jemma... I wouldnt be that worried.  From a chart viewpoint EXT is still looking good.  Put it this way, I wish I owned as many shares in EXT as you do. 

EXT is positioning itself very nicely IMO.  Yes there are too many day-traders for my liking, but hey that has always been the nature of the beast.  I still think mid 20 cents.. maybe even mid 30's will happen before the end of the year.

EXT is improving every day... a rollar coaster ride for sure.  But you know what, its sooo much fun.

And yes you down-rampers.. that is even with my doubts about number of shares, long term debt etc.

PS... Jemma <--- sends lots of love, just so you dont feel left out.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

Rick,

I think IGO is spot on. Someone is trying to put a cap on its head at 8.8 cents. It is fun, but wish it break into the teens, that is when we know where it is heading!! I am only sending love when it hits the teens!!


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

heheheheheh funny staff on 8.8c, the day will go without completing the buy order


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

If I had the funds, I would buy him out to teach him a lesson.

IGO, this may be a good sign as someone is soaking lower and when ready will let it run, frustrating thoush especially after a great announcement yesterday.


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

Sorry Jemma... I am just real happy atm.  I have made a lot the last few days on EXT.  Thats why I will not have anyone critisize it.

If it wasnt for you and IGO I wouldnt have bought up so big when it touched 7.5 cents and below.  Yes I have sold some today.. but holding on to alot more.

Thats why I will defend you and IGO, because when I had my doubts about EXT, your comments gave me strength.

In the long run.. I truely believe this has 20 cents plus at least.  And OMG if it does ever hit $1... yeah Jemma, you can still buy me that Ferrai   

And Jemma.. I will send love at its current price, because I am still up a rather lot


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> If I had the funds, I would buy him out to teach him a lesson.
> 
> IGO, this may be a good sign as someone is soaking lower and when ready will let it run, frustrating thoush especially after a great announcement yesterday.




Jemma,

this is the only trick they can do to get lower shares....open performance & depth shape tells me that someone missed the boat in yesterday's run & wanted to get in before it goes higher.

Its very healthy to retrace a bit to make total increase 10%/day as I mentioned, of course up to a certain level.

about taking him out, you never fight the market mood, you'll never win, they the done the trick by the book & opened it lower so the sentiment changed, now if you say take 8.7c with a 1m order, everyone will be pumped up & probably go higher, but they'll lose more shares to proof that bad sentiment to the market. remember: it has to look really bad so you can get tempted to sell, otherwise its pointless!!

as you said, we care less about all these games, its 8.6c & we were sitting on 7 c 3 days ago


----------



## Casual_Investor (23 August 2006)

some of you are just so confident in this stock... 20 -30C at christmas?? Wow!! I hope you guys are right.

Hoping to makea  bit of money as i did with CAZ.. haha bought CAZ for 0.56 and sold at 0.75 and ended up making a few grand.

Done the same with EXT now. Shall see what happens.

The stock market is fun  (well at least until i lose my money


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

watch this one, this is a classic as well..........very intertaining  

2.5m sitting on 8.7c & as if someone would have the courage to take 0.5m on 8.6c.

same buyer & seller at both sides, those that will get scared of 8.7c will sell on 8.6c & that person keeping adding.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> this is the only trick they can do to get lower shares....open performance & depth shape tells me that someone missed the boat in yesterday's run & wanted to get in before it goes higher.
> 
> ...




I thought it was capping IGO, but now it doesn't look that way. Seller is on the frontline now!!!!


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> some of you are just so confident in this stock... 20 -30C at christmas?? Wow!! I hope you guys are right.
> 
> Hoping to makea  bit of money as i did with CAZ.. haha bought CAZ for 0.56 and sold at 0.75 and ended up making a few grand.
> 
> ...





The market is fun.. and thats what annoys me about the constant down ramping of EXT.  Do they think we dont have stop-losses, that its the only stock we hold.  I have made, what I consider a small fortune from EXT.  And yes I will continue to hold/trade it.  IMO it has great long term potential, but also it is also a great trading stock.

Sorry its a champagne day for me... yes thats how good EXT has been to me.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> watch this one, this is a classic as well..........very intertaining
> 
> 2.5m sitting on 8.7c & as if someone would have the courage to take 0.5m on 8.6c.
> 
> same buyer & seller at both sides, those that will get scared of 8.7c will sell on 8.6c & that person keeping adding.




Just got your comment now before I typed the previous.

I may use this tatic myself with all my shares in the future!!


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

No-one wants to sell into him at 8.6, what a laugh he may have to buy out himself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casual_Investor (23 August 2006)

correction there.. a few hundred not a few grand. im not that rich! haha


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

He is now trying to move all the big sell orders cloer to the action, but no-one is scard anymore it seems.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> No-one wants to sell into him at 8.6, what a laugh he may have to buy out himself!!!!!!!!





I'm ONLY predicting...........here comes a hero to clean up the big order to end up stronger for a new day tomorrow.....if that happens...you owe me big time Jemma.


----------



## Casual_Investor (23 August 2006)

whats the general feel for EXT tomorrow? I know we all want it to go up.. but whats the most likely scenario?


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> I'm ONLY predicting...........here comes a hero to clean up the big order to end up stronger for a new day tomorrow.....if that happens...you owe me big time Jemma.




Is that hero you IGO. Wow you make me look like chump change.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Is that hero you IGO. Wow you make me look like chump change.





NONONONONO

not me... I never go againist the market........brokers will even take the funny guy out or will withdraw before open tomorrow & pump it up 

I bought already for the day & only if someone kind enough to fill my last order at 8.5 then I'll take that one as well.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> whats the general feel for EXT tomorrow? I know we all want it to go up.. but whats the most likely scenario?




It's impossible to know with all this $%#@ flying around.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> NONONONONO
> 
> not me... I never go againist the market........brokers will even take the funny guy out or will withdraw before open tomorrow & pump it up
> 
> I bought already for the day & only if someone kind enough to fill my last order at 8.5 then I'll take that one as well.




You never go against the market except when EXT is 7 cents!!!


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> It's impossible to know with all this $%#@ flying around.




Games, games and more games, at 8.6 accumulation looks like.

Hard to tell.


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

I've been here (ASF) a month or so now. I'm very familiar with Fundemental analysis and i am confident in my technical ability. But with all due respect, i can't figure out what kind of analysis IGO and JEMMA are trying to apply to EXT, let alone the use of terms like accumulation for sellers sitting at a price level, i thought that was clear resistance......  

You two are in your own zone thats for sure...very entertaining none the less.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

When a seller leaves 707 shares on the next sell line, it is accumulation.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

CanOz,

This is a free service you get when you join ASF...entertainment from funny guys like me & Jemma.

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Games, games and more games, at 8.6 accumulation looks like.
> 
> Hard to tell.





JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAA.


YOU OWE ME BIG TIMEEEEEEE HEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEH


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO,

8.7 seller disappeared on close, you were right accumulation it was.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I've been here (ASF) a month or so now. I'm very familiar with Fundemental analysis and i am confident in my technical ability. But with all due respect, i can't figure out what kind of analysis IGO and JEMMA are trying to apply to EXT, let alone the use of terms like accumulation for sellers sitting at a price level, i thought that was clear resistance......
> 
> You two are in your own zone thats for sure...very entertaining none the less.




That's right Canaussie, IGO and jemma, the Laurel and Hardy show!!


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAA.
> 
> 
> YOU OWE ME BIG TIMEEEEEEE HEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEH




IGO,

You are smarter than your avatar looks!!!

You were right agin, classic accumulation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab (23 August 2006)

Shame I bought today at 0.09. Does not sound like a good deal


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I've been here (ASF) a month or so now. I'm very familiar with Fundemental analysis and i am confident in my technical ability. But with all due respect, i can't figure out what kind of analysis IGO and JEMMA are trying to apply to EXT, let alone the use of terms like accumulation for sellers sitting at a price level, i thought that was clear resistance......
> 
> You two are in your own zone thats for sure...very entertaining none the less.




hmm what sort of technical analysis are u using.  The MMACD has crossed above the trigger line = buy.  OBV Index above trigger line = buy.

MFI has crossed above 50 from a low position = buy.

ADX Index is above 50 = buy

Market Sentiment above 0 = buy

Umm which TA are you using that doesnt indicate a buy on EXT.

Fundamental they have found more UR = buy.

Umm so buy... geez, how hard can it be.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

Close on resistance, which is now new support and a tweezer bottom.

Yep, looking magnificent IGO and friends. Lovely healthy & MANIPULATED retrace today. YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> hmm what sort of technical analysis are u using.  The MMACD has crossed above the trigger line = buy.  OBV Index above trigger line = buy.
> 
> MFI has crossed above 50 from a low position = buy.
> 
> ...




Protect IGO an me Rick, great response, stick with us if you wish to be rich!!


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

guys,

for those who bought today, well done....because you'll make 7-10% tomorrow   

cheers & always take care.


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Close on resistance, which is now new support and a tweezer bottom.
> 
> Yep, looking magnificent IGO and friends. Lovely healthy & MANIPULATED retrace today. YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'd like to get off my L plates and onto my P's. Would anyone care to educate me??? Please???


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> guys,
> 
> for those who bought today, well done....because you'll make 7-10% tomorrow
> 
> cheers & always take care.




Strange IGO, buy orders were also pulled on close, I suppose they thought 8.7 close was enough today. Interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Shame I bought today at 0.09. Does not sound like a good deal





Fab, tomorrow is another day


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> guys,
> 
> for those who bought today, well done....because you'll make 7-10% tomorrow
> 
> cheers & always take care.




Cheers an alway take care??? Are you doing TAC commercials now IGO.

LOL


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Shame I bought today at 0.09. Does not sound like a good deal




Fab,

My average is low 9's, I am upset, no of course not, as long as the long term direction is there, jumping in and out every day and losing 50% in tax is more upsetting.

Fab, give the thing a chance mate before you swallow another lemon.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Strange IGO, buy orders were also pulled on close, I suppose they thought 8.7 close was enough today. Interesting day tomorrow.




Technically, we're never better, when I get home I'll post a chart for the new guys who we may learn a couple of new techies from.

closing on low of the day is not recommended at all for a stronger next day, 8.7c was enough to get those shares bought today going tomorrow, holding is still strong & still imo a strong buy (I'm NOT  a financial advisor ....my opinion is only for entertainment purposes).

we'll see how we go.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Technically, we're never better, when I get home I'll post a chart for the new guys who we may learn a couple of new techies from.
> 
> closing on low of the day is not recommended at all for a stronger next day, 8.7c was enough to get those shares bought today going tomorrow, holding is still strong & still imo a strong buy (I'm a financial advisor ....my opinion is only for entertainment purposes).
> 
> we'll see how we go.




VWAP is 8.8 which is where I would have liked it to close, oh well.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

Jemma,

What's wrong with my avatar....its a pharoah!! pharoahs were not dumb!!


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Technically, we're never better, when I get home I'll post a chart for the new guys who we may learn a couple of new techies from.
> 
> closing on low of the day is not recommended at all for a stronger next day, 8.7c was enough to get those shares bought today going tomorrow, holding is still strong & still imo a strong buy (I'm NOT  a financial advisor ....my opinion is only for entertainment purposes).
> 
> we'll see how we go.



And very entertaining and welcome it is!
I'm still holding at 7.9 and 9.0 so it's beer only for me tonight!
thanx


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> And very entertaining and welcome it is!
> I'm still holding at 7.9 and 9.0 so it's beer only for me tonight!
> thanx




Beer tonight, champagne tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Beer tonight, champagne tomorrow!!!!!!




Sounds good. All I'll need for the weekend is a good woman!! OOPs, wrong forum. haha  
enjoy


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2006)

You guys crack me up. The stock went down almost 7% and you're buying Champagne and patting each other on the back.   

Obviously, it's going back up tomorrow.........


----------



## Archinos (23 August 2006)

Try though I may, I've done bugger all work today except buy EXT. This thread has been too good. All the best for tomorrow & months to come.


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You guys crack me up. The stock went down almost 7% and you're buying Champagne and patting each other on the back.
> 
> Obviously, it's going back up tomorrow.........



Who knows Kenas. No champangne for me....... yet! I'm still up 10% on my 7.9's and down 3.3% on my 9's. Can't complain. It's not my first line of business but it's sure much more fun. Problem is I too have been spending way too much time following this thread today and not enough time earning.


----------



## Archinos (23 August 2006)

Oh Jemma
I posted a few questions earlier today (around 11am). Perhaps you've heard passing mention of some of the points in your conversations? Re: have they acquired the high resolution magnetics (gravity?), are they planning to conduct further geophys surveys, have they assayed for the other base & precious metals (Husab mine had Cu/Pb/Au/Ag), and are they still planning to target calcrete hosted deposits (the applied for ELs) - do they have a suitable rig?)? All the above could contribute to long term value. Oh, and who has the ground to the SW (along strike)? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Who knows Kenas. No champangne for me....... yet! I'm still up 10% on my 7.9's and down 3.3% on my 9's. Can't complain. It's not my first line of business but it's sure much more fun. Problem is I too have been spending way too much time following this thread today and not enough time earning.




Well, all the best. Lucky me, this is all I do. Plus go to lunches. And the Black Cat.


----------



## johnmwu3 (23 August 2006)

IMO tomorrow maybe a good time to buy low price , then in the afternoon price may go up, any idea ?
Only time will confirm .
Cheers,
John3


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well, all the best. Lucky me, this is all I do. Plus go to lunches. And the Black Cat.



Thanx Kennas. Nice work if you can get it. BTW, nice avatar. I'm involved in a beautiful resort with beaches just like that. Small island just off Bali. Shame about the terrorists tho.


----------



## RickG (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Thanx Kennas. Nice work if you can get it. BTW, nice avatar. I'm involved in a beautiful resort with beaches just like that. Small island just off Bali. Shame about the terrorists tho.





\Hey audi can we get a discount at the resort 

My wife keeps complaining that with the profits I am making she needs a holiday.  I keep telling her I need to build up my trading account.

But hmm Bali does sound nice.... although I might leave the wife behind  and take Jemma 

I mean after all she is going to buy me that Ferrarai


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Thanx Kennas. Nice work if you can get it. BTW, nice avatar. I'm involved in a beautiful resort with beaches just like that. Small island just off Bali. Shame about the terrorists tho.




Saya bicara Bahasa Indonesia. Anda perlu orang putih untuk bercakap cakap tentang investasikan di pulah itu?


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> \Hey audi can we get a discount at the resort
> 
> My wife keeps complaining that with the profits I am making she needs a holiday.  I keep telling her I need to build up my trading account.
> 
> ...




Of course I can Rick, but you can't drive your ferrari on Nusa Lembongan Island. I'll post the website link if it's ok with the moderator, or email me direct. I'm not about to start spruking on share market forums. But having said that, it is a beautiful spot!!! probably get booted anyway because it's :topic


----------



## dj_420 (23 August 2006)

jemma i dont understand how you keep making these predictions, last night you stated 11 cents will be tested. ext did not get anywhere near these levels. this is the best news the company has ever had and look at the sp. you would expect volume to keep pumping but it dropped dramatically today. i think this share will continue to retrace. too many shares on issue, and they cant anounce another capital raising till its 10c plus.

i cant see how this can be called the next pdn, how many shares on issue did pdn have when they found their deposit. 

have a look at SMM, 187 million shares and a jorc deposit of 55 million pounds of u. they still have another 6 100% owned tenements.

sorry guys but with this news i would have expected sp to react accordingly, it has dont what i predicted with every other ann, spiked then dropped. the reality is that the sp has to get off the ground or capital raising are going to be adding millions and millions of shares to the market diluting this share majorly. we will see what happens.

Just my two cents


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> jemma i dont understand how you keep making these predictions, last night you stated 11 cents will be tested. ext did not get anywhere near these levels. this is the best news the company has ever had and look at the sp. you would expect volume to keep pumping but it dropped dramatically today. i think this share will continue to retrace. too many shares on issue, and they cant anounce another capital raising till its 10c plus.
> 
> i cant see how this can be called the next pdn, how many shares on issue did pdn have when they found their deposit.
> 
> ...




As you said cathers, let's just see what happens.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

Hi guys, 

this is the chart for the new guys.

I don't know what can you see as negative indicator but I defenitely look more into the demand engineering & resistance/support capability forces as long as the famous MACD which by the way looking very positive at the moment.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Not much different to competetive football, golf,



What I like about the stock market,- compared to golf - or poker etc - you miss a putt for $1000 you're down $1000.  But with stocks, there's always tomorrow Scarlet.
You get another putt for free, and maybe after the tenth time and a couple of weeks practice, you sink the bloody thing!!.
PS If Im accused of only contributing to the wishy washy stuff - (To quote Charlie Brown - Wishy today!!! and Washy tomorrow!!. I plead guilty.
I don't have any of the knowledge or even the jargon that you good people have - but I sure know how to miss putts, and I like having several bites at the cherry.  
"Where the sun rises hearty and sets with a goal... for tomorrows of hope and a happy soul".
Sure beats watching TV.
_______________
Man (or woman) who never made a mistake never made anything


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> this is the chart for the new guys.
> 
> I don't know what can you see as negative indicator but I defenitely look more into the demand engineering & resistance/support capability forces as long as the famous MACD which by the way looking very positive at the moment.




For the new guys, see those 2 candles with their tails pointing down, thats better than pointing up!!! We will see a rise to low 9's tomorrow.


----------



## johnmwu3 (23 August 2006)

IMO EXT price or  market capitalization is mainly determined by the MD Perter and it's project, as well as the efficiency of his doing.
They done more than 4 month, and used out 3m AUD , now no apparent  results come out.
The first ann. of the drilling is only come out after 2 month, and the result is only they found U, so the market is not satisfied with what they doing .
As a MD or Gm, he should have a far away plan, a good company should have a good MD, and a capable MD manages  a good company.
So that's the question why EXT got so big total issue , and now still far away from profit and in the junior, just like a baby that can't grow up.
As to PDN , the manager may different from that of EXT.
That's why PDN can go far, and EXT is far behind.
Hope Peter can see my review.
John3


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> IMO EXT price or  market capitalization is mainly determined by the MD Perter and it's project, as well as the efficiency of his doing.
> They done more than 4 month, and used out 3m AUD , now no apparent  results come out.
> The first ann. of the drilling is only come out after 2 month, and the result is only they found U, so the market is not satisfied with what they doing .
> As a MD or Gm, he should have a far away plan, a good company should have a good MD, and a capable MD manages  a good company.
> ...




Get real John. I won't even comment on your pitiful English skills here.
Do you not realise they are drilling NEW GROUND in the middle of the hottest part on the earth and only started in April. Have you not read their grade results. They have 1.2 million in the bank and dont need to raise cash for 1 year with that money. They have the most experienced MD also, you dont even know his name.

Why do I bother, no I won't bye John (your real name love you long time)


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Oh Jemma
> I posted a few questions earlier today (around 11am). Perhaps you've heard passing mention of some of the points in your conversations? Re: have they acquired the high resolution magnetics (gravity?), are they planning to conduct further geophys surveys, have they assayed for the other base & precious metals (Husab mine had Cu/Pb/Au/Ag), and are they still planning to target calcrete hosted deposits (the applied for ELs) - do they have a suitable rig?)? All the above could contribute to long term value. Oh, and who has the ground to the SW (along strike)? Any info would be appreciated.




Archinos, I am giving the Chief a rest for a while now, bugged him to death when it hit 7 cents. Next time I will ask him your questions, be patient.

Cheers.


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

Tweezer bottom???? Candle addition suggests a doji...top of the up trend pointing to a reversal. 

Ok, i bet 100 rmb on a reversal!


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Tweezer bottom???? Candle addition suggests a doji...top of the up trend pointing to a reversal.
> 
> Ok, i bet 100 rmb on a reversal!




Are you talking daily or weekly and I will take you on. Just give me a public apology when your wrong.


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Get real John. I won't even comment on your pitiful English skills here.




Give the man a break, hes chinese!!
english probably not his native tongue

as for EXT, whether u stress or not, long term its a winner...


----------



## Casual_Investor (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Are you talking daily or weekly and I will take you on. Just give me a public apology when your wrong.




wow... im lovin the confidence here hahahahah


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Are you talking daily or weekly and I will take you on. Just give me a public apology when your wrong.




Daily chart...points to short term weakness....thats not to say it won't present a buying opp. But i say tomorrow it drops.


----------



## Casual_Investor (23 August 2006)

i say tomoz low to mid 9's


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

I say a close at 8.4.


----------



## dj_420 (23 August 2006)

Honestly i dont think this sp is going anywhere fast. The market KNOWS the results so there is no more good news coming for quite a while. in the mean time it will do what it is best known for trending sideways and retraceing.

that great ann was supposed to be the saviour for ext, it hasnt even broken 10c. there is huge resistance for this stock if it cant move on a fantastic ann. everyone and his dog is still got shares to dump at first sign of positive movement.

in my eyes that ann could have been the sign for me to buy back in. BUT market still doesnt wanna know about these results.

everyone has agreed, that ann was the one to get the sp moving, AND now the sp is not moving, instead its retraced. what more to be said, if it broke 10-11c then the market would be in your favour. we will see tomorrow.

i predict that sp will retrace to low 8c level.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Tweezer bottom???? Candle addition suggests a doji...top of the up trend pointing to a reversal.
> 
> Ok, i bet 100 rmb on a reversal!





Sorry mate, I think you got this one wrong, reversal to where??? up or down??? I THINK UPPP!!

go back to your textbook & read more about tweezer bottoms.

Tweezer bottom in a downtrend is a is an upwards reversal.

Tweezer bottom in an uptrend (WHICH WE HAVE NOW AS YOU CAN SEE THE RUNAWAY GAP!!!) means is retest to support & a big BUY signal. as it should take strength & move up again!

Do your research & if you can't find it let me know I can dig out my references & will post you something you can learn from!!

mate, we've been eating & drinking on this cr*py market for ages & I really don't want to sound like a hero but talk sense or learn your rules & come & talk sense later!!!!!


----------



## dj_420 (23 August 2006)

i will also state just for newcomers, i too once wanted to find a share around 10c and watch it charge to a $1. but in doing that i overlooked many companies which have since risen and are performing very well following the correction. 

now i look at fundamentals, and try to appreciate market sentiment towards that particular stock. im not very great at tech analysis although can appreciate the basics of it.

in my mind a company that is only a junior, almost a billion shares on issue, 3 - 4 years off mining then i would rather park my money elsewhere.


----------



## radio-active man (23 August 2006)

take a look at AGS for inspiration. The larger funds and instos are not able to make a multimillion dollar investment in the drop of a hat. It takes time to digest the information gain backing and then act in the most strategic and opportune moment.

This is going to rocket. Be strapped in when it does.


----------



## jemma (23 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Daily chart...points to short term weakness....thats not to say it won't present a buying opp. But i say tomorrow it drops.




Will you accept my bet and give me a public apology if it does not reverse TOMORROW.

Or are you you weak and hide in the shadows??


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

tweezer bottoms need a *significant shadow* ie at least *twice the length* of the body and preferably *three times *the length to be really bullish. Any less than this just shows indecision and should not be considered tweezers. 

Today's (and yesterday's) candles need to be read in the context of the downward trendline through the candles of the 26/4 and 12/7. It bounced off this trendline (which may now be considered as support) and closed above it, so in my opinion it is hard to read anything into it. There is also a case for a bearish descending triangle over the last two days with equal lows and lower highs, but descending triangles really need longer to form.

and then you have the gap...whether it gets filled or becomes a runaway will soon be seen. 

As for FA, EXT holders should look at the case of SDL whose announcement on their iron ore project drew a massive amount of interest and trading. Some huge orders were going through at the 10c and 10.5c mark. Then the reality that they are years off anything substanial happening finally hit and the sp started to die. Lack of news will kill any sp as people move on and take up other opportunities.


Just a view from someone who is not emotionally attached to this share.


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Will you accept my bet and give me a public apology if it does not reverse TOMORROW.
> 
> Or are you you weak and hide in the shadows??




Jemma,

take it easy on the new guy....he'll learn more & come back to give us more educated headaches in the future


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Tweezer bottom in an uptrend (WHICH WE HAVE NOW AS YOU CAN SEE THE RUNAWAY GAP!!!) means is retest to support & a big BUY signal. as it should take strength & move up again!!




IGO, that's what i said....add the two tweezers together and you get a "textbook" doji.

Save the personal attacks for someone else. You lot are not interested in anything but bullish analysis on this stock. Face it, you would dream up any analysis to justify your ample positions on this. Have you once heard any real solid comments from the senior Tech/A's on this....or even the serious F/A's????

Its one thing saying the 'glass is half full' but your saying it is FULL.

I say we settle it all and invite a seasoned trader for his/her 2 cents worth and quiet things down a bit!


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> tweezer bottoms need a *significant shadow* ie at least *twice the length* of the body and preferably *three times *the length to be really bullish. Any less than this just shows indecision and should not be considered tweezers.
> 
> Today's (and yesterday's) candles need to be read in the context of the downward trendline through the candles of the 26/4 and 12/7. It bounced off this trendline (which may now be considered as support) and closed above it, so in my opinion it is hard to read anything into it. There is also a case for a bearish descending triangle over the last two days with equal lows and lower highs, but descending triangles really need longer to form.
> 
> ...




Juddy, the tweezer bottom is a confirmation of the support gained from the gap regardless of the type of the gap, a retest to the support & bounce gives the support more strength & points upwards.

Now, wether there will be a shadow or not imo will be a matter of how sharp the angle of the uptrend on the short term, some may argue that a lower angle is more sustainable & others would like to see more valatility as its more beneficial to everyone.

So you have to agree with me that the support we have now (being the top border of the gap & also the bottom of the tweezer means a very high chance of an increase on short term (1-2 days) & how strong the next 2 days will be will determine the angle of the uptrend.

yeh?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> tweezer bottoms need a *significant shadow* ie at least *twice the length* of the body and preferably *three times *the length to be really bullish. Any less than this just shows indecision and should not be considered tweezers.
> 
> 
> Today's (and yesterday's) candles need to be read in the context of the downward trendline through the candles of the 26/4 and 12/7. It bounced off this trendline (which may now be considered as support) and closed above it, so in my opinion it is hard to read anything into it. There is also a case for a bearish descending triangle over the last two days with equal lows and lower highs, but descending triangles really need longer to form.
> ...




SDL paid for their CAM Iron purchase (250k in shares, what a pissy price to pay for their only prospect) & have bulk shares on market, and crappy fundamentals, certainly more suss than EXT. At 5c in May and early June, traders bought up on low,low volume. SDL has been traded short term on its huge volumes since its run and subsequent runs at 10c.I have been one of these, for ure info Juddy SDL is a buy tommorrow morning ( I'm in again) and is going to have a crack at 10c again before weeks end, you can quote me on this.

I have traded EXT heavily over the same period as SDL for the same volume reasons, and have traded it yesterday and accumulated today and will tommorrow as well. If it goes down a bit I will accumalate some more. It is a volume stock, proven on the last couple of days and as such you can make money on it.

I don't just sit and hold like IGO and Jemma, and maybe this will be my undoing if I'M locked out and taken short profits at the expense of the hold strategy. 
You can't deny that punters have made money off EXT from day trading it though Juddy.

The fact remains that EXT has potential for a run, a future high SP and this is what the long term holders like IGO and Jem are in it for, and all the best for them!


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

IGO,

I agree the support line is significant, but I can't see tweezers there, especially today's close, it was just too weak. On the +ve side it could even be a tazuki gap, but the point is confirmation is needed before I'd even think about throwing money at it and even then I'd have to think about what really good news lay ahead in the short term. I can't see any on the near horizon.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> I agree the support line is significant, but I can't see tweezers there, especially today's close, it was just too weak. On the +ve side it could even be a tazuki gap, but the point is confirmation is needed before I'd even think about throwing money at it and even then I'd have to think about what really good news lay ahead in the short term. I can't see any on the near horizon.





Todays close wasn't weak, it closed at the SP at were the big munches were taken. If it falls tommorrow it will be were the big munches are again


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> I agree the support line is significant, but I can't see tweezers there, especially today's close, it was just too weak. On the +ve side it could even be a tazuki gap, but the point is confirmation is needed before I'd even think about throwing money at it and even then I'd have to think about what really good news lay ahead in the short term. I can't see any on the near horizon.




Juddy,

ok, I think I totally understand you now, I don't think you're very familiar with EXT behaviour in the last few months...its been badly played with in many ways & not necesserily you'll have a rise because of a fundemental change. Due to the high number of shares & its had been trading within a short area in last 2-3 months, then when big boys get bored from getting no action.....they actually make the action with no reason 

I'm not attached to EXT emotionally, I just watch it a way too much & learn from previous mistakes. every stock has a personality & I just know this one too much i guess!

Freeballing,

My day/volume trading capital is 1.5 times my long term capital, I do trade a lot of stocks & I intend on purpose to trade ONLY those I have in my watchlist in case of a disaster, except for some exceptions that I can't resist sometimes. so I worry about short term as much as the long term if not more.

I was buying today & I'm expecting a rise tomorrow. I don't like holding usually overnight but in EXT's case & since I have a big portion on low avg so it doesn't really hurt me if a have a down day like today, actually it gives more a lot better chance & secure feeling to buy on weakness & look at different signs during the day without the fear factor, unlike outsiders who really feel the pressure when they buy & it dives straight away!


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> SDL paid for their CAM Iron purchase (250k in shares, what a pissy price to pay for their only prospect) & have bulk shares on market, and crappy fundamentals, certainly more suss than EXT. At 5c in May and early June, traders bought up on low,low volume. SDL has been traded short term on its huge volumes since its run and subsequent runs at 10c.I have been one of these, for ure info Juddy SDL is a buy tommorrow morning ( I'm in again) and is going to have a crack at 10c again before weeks end, you can quote me on this.
> 
> I have traded EXT heavily over the same period as SDL for the same volume reasons, and have traded it yesterday and accumulated today and will tommorrow as well. If it goes down a bit I will accumalate some more. It is a volume stock, proven on the last couple of days and as such you can make money on it.
> 
> ...





So you deny my right to have an opinion on the candlesticks? I'm not sure I get your point. Do you have one?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> So you deny my right to have an opinion on the candlesticks? I'm not sure I get your point. Do you have one?




I wasn't even looking at your candlesticks, only interested in the volumes of the two stocks you quoted and stating they make money for trading.

I trade the other stock you quoted and found this interesting because its current trading pattern is similar to EXT. I found it intereting that you mentioned the connection on this thread.

Personally I prefer the fundamentals of EXT over SDL, I do like the trading opportunities of both stocks though.

In reference to IGO'S T/A I accumalated in the low 7cents channel, traded these yesterday, and accumalted today at 8.6 cents taking the punt EXT might run tommorrow.

I have a long term parcel I have held in EXT since January as I like teir prospect as a Specy "U' producer.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> the bully comes out again...
> 
> You can post where you like Petee. All your statements are extremely plausible which is why you get attacked.



yea thanks Juddy..it really gets me that these ppl especially Jemma the mining Godess get so agro and tell me to get out of the chat when in fact look at "fab" he bought in at 9 surely on the crappy advice of Jemma andco ramping this stock and frankly Jemma the "good" news is out and yes...its fallen back so this is facts not ur dreamworld of sitting in some puffed up balinese resort sipping pina coladas..the old saying..dont count ur chickens b4 they have hatched and the fact is my threads are factual which i get attacked with nonsence coz they r plausable statements..dream on tomoro how much Jemma $1 maybe $2 or is it heading south..lets see only if u try ramping and beginners buy who is responsible for their losses.dont get upset just look at the bad and good and take it for what it is.Nambia..very volatile area especially for foreign mining companies..dont believe me..take a visit instead of calling the indian chief


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Will you accept my bet and give me a public apology if it does not reverse TOMORROW.
> 
> Or are you you weak and hide in the shadows??




Your on. WEAK? the only thing WEAK is EXT in the short term!!!!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> yea thanks Juddy..it really gets me that these ppl especially Jemma the mining Godess get so agro and tell me to get out of the chat when in fact look at "fab" he bought in at 9 surely on the crappy advice of Jemma andco ramping this stock and frankly Jemma the "good" news is out and yes...its fallen back so this is facts not ur dreamworld of sitting in some puffed up balinese resort sipping pina coladas..the old saying..dont count ur chickens b4 they have hatched and the fact is my threads are factual which i get attacked with nonsence coz they r plausable statements..dream on tomoro how much Jemma $1 maybe $2 or is it heading south..lets see only if u try ramping and beginners buy who is responsible for their losses.dont get upset just look at the bad and good and take it for what it is.Nambia..very volatile area especially for foreign mining companies..dont believe me..take a visit instead of calling the indian chief




Rossing (RIO) and now (Hienrich)Palladin have large investments in Namibia, nice secure area I would say, Petee!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Your on. WEAK? the only thing WEAK is EXT in the short term!!!!




Thats your opinion, It's made money for me and in the end thats all I'm interested in with the sharemarket.


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Rossing (RIO) and now (Hienrich)Palladin have large investments in Namibia, nice secure area I would say, Petee!



of course its secure for RIO and PDN..they have heaps of cash to pay their way..look at RTM..same apparent decent deposit of U but one thing different..no cash so no go.corruption abounds..wakey wakey.if u guys did ur research well u would know all this


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> jemma i dont understand how you keep making these predictions, last night you stated 11 cents will be tested. ext did not get anywhere near these levels. this is the best news the company has ever had and look at the sp. you would expect volume to keep pumping but it dropped dramatically today. i think this share will continue to retrace. too many shares on issue, and they cant anounce another capital raising till its 10c plus.
> 
> i cant see how this can be called the next pdn, how many shares on issue did pdn have when they found their deposit.
> 
> ...



u r right Cathers..big predictions that dont come..great news a bit of an erection then soft again..no news out for the near future and the 11cents the dizzy heights of Jemmas predictions fade into the distance..only way out is to raise cash but FIRST share reconstruction(what is that asks Jemma)..then and only then can they raise enough cash to get going..but the effect of the reconstruction means ur say 100K shares turn into ummm 1K if its 1new share for100


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> yea thanks Juddy..it really gets me that these ppl especially Jemma the mining Godess get so agro and tell me to get out of the chat when in fact look at "fab" he bought in at 9 surely on the crappy advice of Jemma andco ramping this stock and frankly Jemma the "good" news is out and yes...its fallen back so this is facts not ur dreamworld of sitting in some puffed up balinese resort sipping pina coladas..the old saying..dont count ur chickens b4 they have hatched and the fact is my threads are factual which i get attacked with nonsence coz they r plausable statements..dream on tomoro how much Jemma $1 maybe $2 or is it heading south..lets see only if u try ramping and beginners buy who is responsible for their losses.dont get upset just look at the bad and good and take it for what it is.Nambia..very volatile area especially for foreign mining companies..dont believe me..take a visit instead of calling the indian chief




If u buy stocks according to what u read on forums instead of doing your own research or seeking professional financial advice then YOU DESERVE TO GET BURNT

Jemma didnt tell any1 to listen to her advice/ramps... WHen i was a beginner i was reading books not forums...

Thats what forums are for, buy---->ramp----->sell and then downramp and buy again. Simple game, works wonders especially on HC !


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> u r right Cathers..big predictions that dont come..great news a bit of an erection then soft again..no news out for the near future and the 11cents the dizzy heights of Jemmas predictions fade into the distance..only way out is to raise cash but FIRST share reconstruction(what is that asks Jemma)..then and only then can they raise enough cash to get going..but the effect of the reconstruction means ur say 100K shares turn into ummm 1K if its 1new share for100




i agree they need to do a share consolidation (though this is not an immediate priority) - 1 for 10 would be nice - and would give them 80-100million shares - much more reasonable...


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Petee has broad sweeping generalised statements in every post with no factual detail. He hasn't even bothered reading their latest gold statement which talk about increasing their resource. I will not waste time interacting with somone like this. Too many downrampers enough with no facts to back themselves. Not interested in Petee, As for number of share on issue OXR has 1.3 billion and look what happened to them from 2 cents.
> 
> Don't post here again Petee, no-one cares who you are or what you have to say. Petee, if EXT goes to 20-25 cents by Christmas, I will send you a card.



oh and bye the way my mining princess..share ramping is illegal..oh or is this insider trading..which is even more illegal..but of course its ramping as none of ur predictions materialise..mayb ur the one who shouldnt be posting here...dont tell me where and where to post..if u werent such a ramper i wouldnt say a word..of course ur not interested in me..im not ramping this and that dont suit ur pockets hahaha..blind freddy can see that


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

Petee, 

I guess the market is right whether we like it or not....market is always right.

I bought today like you & I'm very confident return is quick. Tomorrow is looking good so far.

Don't listen to me or Jemma or anyone on any site, take our opinion as a chance to the 2 sides of the story, or more like see what the mood is.

Jemma is a very sophisticated investor & I've seen her do some pulling & pushing lately & her style may not suit everyone if you decide to follow her steps or even follow my steps.

A week ago, me & her were talking here with no one at all reading our posts & I don't think our intention is to mislead anyone or to ramp up or down the stocks but to discuss our idea.......we're positive & obviously that's why we hold, others are negative because obviously they lost or they have a different idea, the most important thing here is that you need to have your own opinion & plan to stick to while trading, if you're long ...be optomistic & look forward for a rise, if not....then take our words as a chance for you to sell on a rally to may be get a small profit instead of a loss!!! but you should have a position & support it with an argument & present your arguement & defenitely this is the market....if we all agree on the same opinion, there will be no market...we all would be even selling or buying & probably only 5 companies in ASX 

Tomorrow, which is not far away, will prove 1 of us wrong, I could be a winner today or a loser, 

Remember: the game is to make money not to be proven right, so if being pesimistic will make me money........hell yeah....I'll be going straight at it


----------



## petee (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Petee,
> 
> I guess the market is right whether we like it or not....market is always right.
> 
> ...



yea shes about as sofisticated as a bull in a china shop thats why she goes under a few diff alias on these sites and has been thrown off a few..even this one as another alias...oh poor grimr.....


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Todays close wasn't weak, it closed at the SP at were the big munches were taken. If it falls tommorrow it will be were the big munches are again




My post was about candles and the fact the candles were being referred to as tweezers. The shadow was short therefore the close was weak in the context of candlesticks.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> My post was about candles and the fact the candles were being referred to as tweezers. The shadow was short therefore the close was weak in the context of candlesticks.




I have some tweezers in my bathroom!, no candles though.


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Petee,
> 
> I guess the market is right whether we like it or not....market is always right.
> 
> ...





A good post IGO. The problem is your 'partner' has been talking in absolutes most of the time and this can be very misleading to new investors. The intention of most of the posters who get attacked on this thread is to provide a balanced view.


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I have some tweezers in my bathroom!, no candles though.



Hey freeballing,

Hope your circumsised. Otherwise you'll need some tweezers or (burning) candles to trim the pubes. Can get very uncomfortable in the water without cockjocks.


----------



## sangshim (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Hey freeballing,
> 
> Hope your circumsised. Otherwise you'll need some tweezers or (burning) candles to trim the pubes. Can get very uncomfortable in the water without cockjocks.




is this from your experience?  :


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I wasn't even looking at your candlesticks, only interested in the volumes of the two stocks you quoted and stating they make money for trading.
> 
> I trade the other stock you quoted and found this interesting because its current trading pattern is similar to EXT. I found it intereting that you mentioned the connection on this thread.
> 
> ...




SDL had slipped off my radar in the last couple of weeks. It does look like another opportunity coming up again as you have described. I like to use 9 DMA/18 DMA cross as a short-medium term trading signal and it looks as though this is approaching now.

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 August 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> SDL had slipped off my radar in the last couple of weeks. It does look like another opportunity coming up again as you have described. I like to use 9 DMA/18 DMA cross as a short-medium term trading signal and it looks as though this is approaching now.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up.




No probs, I'm on it first thing in the AM, the T/A puts it as primed to go and you no how SDL goes if youve been trading it.

Make your own decision though as who knows with this one!


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

sangshim said:
			
		

> is this from your experience?  :



Yes Sangshim it certainly is. I'm might be (in fact I'm sure I am) crap at trading but 35 years experience sitting out there in wets oz waters makes me an authoity on the subject imo. More sharks here me thinks.


----------



## sangshim (23 August 2006)

audispex said:
			
		

> Yes Sangshim it certainly is. I'm might be (in fact I'm sure I am) crap at trading but 35 years experience sitting out there in wets oz waters makes me an authoity on the subject imo. More sharks here me thinks.




Nobody can beat me in losing $$$$ from trading. Every time I sell out, sp goes up like 10~20% and every time I buy in, sp drops like hell

If you want to make some money, bribe me to sell EXT.


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

sangshim said:
			
		

> Nobody can beat me in losing $$$$ from trading. Every time I sell out, sp goes up like 10~20% and every time I buy in, sp drops like hell
> 
> If you want to make some money, bribe me to sell EXT.




Id give u a good run 4 ur money!!

Seems like my exits are PERFECT ENTRY SIGNALS

Put another way; if i bought everytime i sold and sold everytime i topped up, i would be very $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

......


----------



## audispex (23 August 2006)

sangshim said:
			
		

> Nobody can beat me in losing $$$$ from trading. Every time I sell out, sp goes up like 10~20% and every time I buy in, sp drops like hell
> 
> If you want to make some money, bribe me to sell EXT.



haha! that's where crew like Freeballing, IGO, Jemma et all make their money from. You and me both.


----------



## sangshim (24 August 2006)

I'm thinking about selling down EXT tommorrow morning, therefore sp will rocket in the afternoon session accordingly.

If you want to make some nice $, top up tommorrow morning and sell out at close.

hehe..  :


----------



## NettAssets (24 August 2006)

sangshim said:
			
		

> If you want to make some nice $, top up tommorrow morning and sell out at close.
> 
> hehe.. :




I got out yesterday at 9.3 and expected Jemma's 11 today for the same reason. feeling good about it today so it'll probably give me the finger tommorrow. 
Holding CBH now so it'll tank instead of fly now.
 john


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> I got out yesterday at 9.3 and expected Jemma's 11 today for the same reason. feeling good about it today so it'll probably give me the finger tommorrow.
> Holding CBH now so it'll tank instead of fly now.
> john




You copied my trading method Netassets, LOL.


----------



## sangshim (24 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> I got out yesterday at 9.3 and expected Jemma's 11 today for the same reason. feeling good about it today so it'll probably give me the finger tommorrow.
> Holding CBH now so it'll tank instead of fly now.
> john




You are disqualified.

I'll prove myself that I'm the winner of the Opposite of Midas Contest tommorrow. Should I call it the hand of misery contest?


----------



## NettAssets (24 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> You copied my trading method Netassets, LOL.




Been tryin ta learn from ya-all

John


----------



## NettAssets (24 August 2006)

Hey FB
Can you just tell me what I should do with a net full of HTE that I bought so high they reek ?
no not asking for advice this is another one that may just make a little run sometime soon - but too many shares on issue

John


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

No seriously John, I think EXT is fairly safe at open for an in if you are considering a trade but personally I would leave it alone for a few days and see what pans out. A lot better ops at present in the market, keep a close eye on SDL tommorow, just my opinion though! O.K.


----------



## NettAssets (24 August 2006)

Thanks for that
SDL is a pretty looking chart.
Think I have my head full tommorrow though.
Exercise day for Options and I need LHG up a couple or I'll just have to roll a few. Got a few others going out too so I'll concentrate on not getting burned there, and then I've promised the bowls club a few hours work so better do the civic duty

John


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

Ive been watching them for you as you mentioned them last time. Looking good for tommorow John on the charts mate. I'm sure your relieved after their sideways shocker of late, why did you get into them anyway?.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Hey FB
> Can you just tell me what I should do with a net full of HTE that I bought so high they reek ?
> no not asking for advice this is another one that may just make a little run sometime soon - but too many shares on issue
> 
> John




HTE, gee they have no volume John, here's hoping the volume comes back for you. Don't know this stock, certainly wouldn't trade it though.


----------



## NettAssets (24 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Ive been watching them for you as you mentioned them last time. Looking good for tommorow John on the charts mate. I'm sure your relieved after their sideways shocker of late, why did you get into them anyway?.




Got a hot tip !!
LOL promised myself I would never do that
Actually I rather liked the chart then but that run fizzled with me at the top
John
JOhn


----------



## petee (24 August 2006)

hmmm seeing we r into predictions allow me to use my crystal ball on todays trading of this dog...my prediction heading south baby,,grimreapers prediction cocktails in the swiss alps


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Funny isnt it, 2 months ago IGO and I were the only ones in here talking, now we have been swarmed by all types, including dung beetles (petee).

I welcome it as the chat has been great amongst us, except for the dung beetle who adds no value except for breaking down sh*t coming out of his mouth all day. Yes, there is a purpose for this dung beetle as well in this world.

However, if I am walking along and see this dung beetle, I will crush him until his guts oozes out everywhere.


----------



## petee (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Funny isnt it, 2 months ago IGO and I were the only ones in here talking, now we have been swarmed by all types, including dung beetles (petee).
> 
> I welcome it as the chat has been great amongst us, except for the dung beetle who adds no value except for breaking down sh*t coming out of his mouth all day. Yes, there is a purpose for this dung beetle as well in this world.
> 
> However, if I am walking along and see this dung beetle, I will crush him until his guts oozes out everywhere.



oh please grim be kind to the dung beetle..hmm u and what army..u know im trying to bring some balance from ur huge ramping..this is needed as we need to be balanced on spec stocks..calm down ok otherwise u will get thrown out and need to start a new id again..btw i would have thought a balanced view would be welcome by all as this encourages reseach..obviously not u as u have huge conflict of interest..physical threats my dear isnt becoming of a "woman"


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> oh please grim be kind to the dung beetle..hmm u and what army..u know im trying to bring some balance from ur huge ramping..this is needed as we need to be balanced on spec stocks..calm down ok otherwise u will get thrown out and need to start a new id again..btw i would have thought a balanced view would be welcome by all as this encourages reseach..obviously not u as u have huge conflict of interest..physical threats my dear isnt becoming of a "woman"




Petee, your balanced view is from a tightrope.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

market opens in 4... lets see whos crystal ball is the winner!!!!


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> market opens in 4... lets see whos crystal ball is the winner!!!!




Opens in 4 and closes at 4


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

I think it'll drop back to around $0.08.


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hmmm seeing we r into predictions allow me to use my crystal ball on todays trading of this dog...my prediction heading south baby,,grimreapers prediction cocktails in the swiss alps




This is the classic case of someone who bought into a stoxk and has been burnt, Petee's constant bitterness towards this stock show he has lost money, no-one ever posts with such a bitter tone unless they have lost the hard earned.

Keep posting here Petee, we need you for a balanced bitter view on this dog. When this dog starts barking, I will be happy you sold out at a big loss.

By the way who is grim reaper you keep quoting????


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

hmm so the stock has opened down... any predictions for the day jemma?


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

They are testing the market now Casual, pushing it lower to flush out weakies like Petee. I predict a close of 9.3 today.


----------



## petee (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> This is the classic case of someone who bought into a stoxk and has been burnt, Petee's constant bitterness towards this stock show he has lost money, no-one ever posts with such a bitter tone unless they have lost the hard earned.
> 
> Keep posting here Petee, we need you for a balanced bitter view on this dog. When this dog starts barking, I will be happy you sold out at a big loss.
> 
> By the way who is grim reaper you keep quoting????



ok whatever..yes sure ive lost money on trades..im not perfect like some of us..but 350,000 PDN bought at .12 and sold 4.08 average aint bad and 500,000 AGS bought .055 sold .67 makes up for some other losses..lets not predict how much ive lost now..facts are this down this morning..can we have proper educated predictions rather than guesswork


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> They are testing the market now Casual, pushing it lower to flush out weakies like Petee. I predict a close of 9.3 today.




haha... we shall see jemma If your right... then i will join your EXT religion


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> ok whatever..yes sure ive lost money on trades..im not perfect like some of us..but 350,000 PDN bought at .12 and sold 4.08 average aint bad and 500,000 AGS bought .055 sold .67 makes up for some other losses..lets not predict how much ive lost now..facts are this down this morning..can we have proper educated predictions rather than guesswork




Ok, Petee lead off then, what is your proper educated prediction please.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

well petee i dont care how much i lose.. i onli bought 6200 shares. This is however fun to watch


----------



## petee (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> They are testing the market now Casual, pushing it lower to flush out weakies like Petee. I predict a close of 9.3 today.



u c another personal attack and prediction..they r at .084 thats the facts..tonights another story and if say ur right thats wonderful for daytraders today but if ur wrong and closes .078 then ur advice today gives paper losses..just watch and discuss the research and the facts of the orebody


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

volume isnt moving much... is this also what u  predicted jemma for early trade>?


----------



## mrWoodo (24 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> ..but 350,000 PDN bought at .12 and sold 4.08 average aint bad and 500,000 AGS bought .055 sold .67 makes up for some other losses.guesswork




Impressive stuff !

Love this thread, makes my boring office job go quicker


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Ok, Petee lead off then, what is your proper educated prediction please.




I repeat as your words exactly "what is your proper educated prediction please."


----------



## petee (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Ok, Petee lead off then, what is your proper educated prediction please.



my educated opinion and this holds no value except to me is..this could be fine and obviously its been a great trader for some but not all..if ur in to this section of the market then be prepared to for anything..and not all eggs in the one basket..once ur committed to something then pray..there was a reason why we entered a certain stock???


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> volume isnt moving much... is this also what u  predicted jemma for early trade>?




No volume when th ASX is down 36 points, means it is going up today.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2006)

No more personal attacks please. Also, rather than post for the sake of posting (or simply to draw attention to the thread) please try and use each post to add something of value to the discussion. I am not impressed by posts with no content or posts that simply document small price movements. That's what the chat room is for. Lets try and keep the discussion focussed.

Thank you.


----------



## dj_420 (24 August 2006)

Obviously jemma you are trading this stock with emotion. you criticise anyone who has a negative comment on ext. you have obviously chosen ext to be your lottery ticket to winnings. i think both sides to the argument mean that newcomers arent swept up in ranting about a spec stock.

i think the key here is the market, even though ext have made a hit the market does not care and pushes it lower. watch as the big buyers just keep dropping their prices lower and lower.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

so jemma... you predict a close of low 9's today... whats your prediction of ext say in the next few weeks?


----------



## Archinos (24 August 2006)

Bloody hell! Don't you people sleep? It's taken me a heck of a lot of time to wade thru last nights & this mornings posts... For my part I'm soaking up the geology and I'm not worried - perhaps my time frame is a little longer than some. Perhaps next week will be a little more positive, sometimes it takes a week of so for 'the market' to sling shot around - there's so much news floating around at the moment. In the meantime I'm looking hard at DYL. Expect news soon?
Oh just saw Joe's comment...


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Does anyone agree with me that a cup and handle formation may be appearing on the weekly chart???

Archinos, I am already in DYL, looks like it will make a move next week.

News is overdue 2 weeks already.


----------



## petee (24 August 2006)

one more trading jewel..leave a bit of profit in for the next buyer..u be surprised with an outlook like that how much success u can make


----------



## NettAssets (24 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> one more trading jewel..leave a bit of profit in for the next buyer..u be surprised with an outlook like that how much success u can make *...for other peaple *



John


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Here comes the lunchtime chomp!!!!


----------



## IGO4IT (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Here comes the lunchtime chomp!!!!





 the idea is, when those beginners buy, they expect their stocks to sky rocket immediiatly after they buy.

it takes years to pick bottoms & thousands of dollars of losses to learn a lot of tricks to may assume that you're somewhere near the bottom.

action is coming soon & market testing is in process in my opinion.


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> the idea is, when those beginners buy, they expect their stocks to sky rocket immediiatly after they buy.
> 
> it takes years to pick bottoms & thousands of dollars of losses to learn a lot of tricks to may assume that you're somewhere near the bottom.
> 
> action is coming soon & market testing is in process in my opinion.




Agreed IGO they are just testing the waters now.

Do you think that 8.9 seller is real or a fake???


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

Will you guys value add, or go to the chat room.


----------



## IGO4IT (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Agreed IGO they are just testing the waters now.
> 
> Do you think that 8.9 seller is real or a fake???




I don't know Jemma but defenitely his existance sitting there won't get him to sell if he wants to REALLY sell & more or less if you see the final result of his existence is still that buyers on 8.9c & above are mostly selling below 8.9c gradually 1 by 1 while the big order doesn't want to sell.

Yesterday it had the chance to find liquidity around 8.6 - 8.7c but didn't sell. May be that order got sucked in & got scared by yesterday's movement.

if that order moves or changes qty then I can tell you what's the purpose of its existance.

I'm watching carefully but so far looks positive!


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Will you guys value add, or go to the chat room.




Please add value Kennas, we are waiting.


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Will you guys value add, or go to the chat room.




Kennas, can you see a cup and handle pattern forming on the weekly?????


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

hmm jemma... still trading at 8.7... doesnt look like its gonna go up today


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> hmm jemma... still trading at 8.7... doesnt look like its gonna go up today




Casual, you have to take into account the overall market, can't you see the sea of red??

Come back at 3:45pm and comment then. :burn:


----------



## IGO4IT (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> hmm jemma... still trading at 8.7... doesnt look like its gonna go up today




the last half an hour of trading today will give us a lot more info about the mood & tomorrow's action. 

You'll have to have more patience than 1 day .

defenitely its looking stronger than yesterday & support is giving me the idea that we are in the right direction...we'll have to wait & see!


----------



## IGO4IT (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas, can you see a cup and handle pattern forming on the weekly?????




Jemma, on the topic of the weekly chart.....am I the only one that can see that we've broken the 4 months downtrend this week?


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas, can you see a cup and handle pattern forming on the weekly?????




Jemma, there is a vague one, on the daily, but on a bit of a negative slide. The cup and handle can be seen as drawn, but pretty sketchy. You can read into this what you like really. 

*Trend*: To qualify as a continuation pattern, a prior trend should exist. Ideally, the trend should be a few months old and not too mature. The more mature the trend, the less chance that the pattern marks a continuation or the less upside potential. 

*Cup*: The cup should be "U" shaped and resemble a bowl or rounding bottom. A "V" shaped bottom would be considered too sharp of a reversal to qualify. The softer "U" shape ensures that the cup is a consolidation pattern with valid support at the bottom of the "U". The perfect pattern would have equal highs on both sides of the cup, but this is not always the case. 

*Cup Depth*: Ideally, the depth of the cup should retrace 1/3 or less of the previous advance. However, with volatile markets and over-reactions, the retracement could range from 1/3 to 1/2. In extreme situations, the maximum retracement could be 2/3, which is conforms with Dow Theory. 

*Handle*: After the high forms on the right side of the cup, there is a pullback that forms the handle. Sometimes this handle resembles a flag or pennant that slopes downward, other times just a short pullback. The handle represents the final consolidation/pullback before the big breakout and can retrace up to 1/3 of the cup's advance, but usually not more. The smaller the retracement is, the more bullish the formation and significant the breakout. Sometimes it is prudent to wait for a break above the resistance line established by the highs of the cup. 

*Duration*: The cup can extend from 1 to 6 months, sometimes longer on weekly charts. The handle can be from 1 week to many weeks and ideally completes within 1-4 weeks. 

*Volume*: There should be a substantial increase in volume on the breakout above the handle's resistance. 

*Target*: The projected advance after breakout can be estimated by measuring the distance from the right peak of the cup to the bottom of the cup.  

So on the chart, the depth and the handle length aren't that great. If true, and the handles resistance broken at $0.11, this will give a target of about $0.145. No blue sky on the chart. Yet.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2006)

Kennas, thank you for adding some real content to this thread.

Too much ramping and petty bickering going on here for my liking. If that is what you are here for then please make use of the chatroom. Please don't clutter up this thread with posts with no content. It is not a competition to see who can post the most.

Thank you.


----------



## IGO4IT (24 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> So on the chart, the depth and the handle length aren't that great. If true, and the handles resistance broken at $0.11, this will give a target of about $0.145. No blue sky on the chart. Yet.




unfortunately, the same exact pattern exist in at least 10 other mining stocks since the May correction, they're all identical.

The interesting part is that buyers & pressure of demand is coming back to all miners at the same time....but also we can argue that fundemental events for all miners (or at least U prospects) were very close in timing to each other since its the reporting season now anyways.

on Last year's XJO chart we had the same dip in May but recovered end of July & defenitely we're recovering now but a bit slower on smaller miners.


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Jemma, there is a vague one, on the daily, but on a bit of a negative slide. The cup and handle can be seen as drawn, but pretty sketchy. You can read into this what you like really.
> 
> *Trend*: To qualify as a continuation pattern, a prior trend should exist. Ideally, the trend should be a few months old and not too mature. The more mature the trend, the less chance that the pattern marks a continuation or the less upside potential.
> 
> ...




Kennas and IGO,

Looking at it more closely, it is not a cup and handle pattern but a flag is forming now:

It appears to be in the process of closing the gap with the zone of resistance between 8.5 and 9.7. It is forming a flag rather than a cup and handle, and will be OK as long as the volume stays low (indicating usual profit taking). If it breaks above today's high tomorrow then it should rally, but if it continues to fall and volume starts to pick up then that's another story. 

One thing we need to bare in mind is that if it breaks below 7.5 again it will not be coming back, for they rarely come back after the fourth attempt at support.

Hope that adds value to you kennas.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas and IGO,
> 
> Looking at it more closely, it is not a cup and handle pattern but a flag is forming now:
> 
> ...





so if im hearing correctly.. uve changed your perspective on EXT now jemma? So the talk about it breaking 11 cents now is pretty much out of the question...


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> so if im hearing correctly.. uve changed your perspective on EXT now jemma? So the talk about it breaking 11 cents now is pretty much out of the question...




No, I am not saying that at all Casual, you have misread my quote, please read the following on the flag formation and learn. IF you cannot understand it you should read more books and learn more. It is in consolidation only for a short time, read this:

A flag occurs when there is a straight up move in a stock. This movement is often nearly vertical, and at the very least is extremely steep. The move is so rapid, in fact, that on a daily chart a trendline can't be drawn. Typically, the move occurs on very strong volume and lasts a few trading days. Gaps will often be present within this part of the move. 

This rapid upside movement is called a "flagpole." Gradually, however, buyers are no longer willing to bid the stock up. Sellers, many of whom are showing extremely nice profits in a short period of time, move in to nail them down. But rather than sell off sharply, prices decline very gradually as eager buyers who missed the initial move snap up the stock.

The flag is thought of as a consolidation pattern. A stock typically leaves a consolidation pattern in the same way it enters it. The flag is therefore expected to eventually move higher. What forms after the flagpole is the flag itself. Visualize the Stars and Stripes or your own national flag flying in a gentle breeze and you will picture the flag formation.

The flag part of this technical formation typically takes the shape of a parallelogram or a rectangle that is tilted on its side and is sloping downward. Very occasionally I have seen flags that consolidate at the top of the flagpole in a normal rectangle, and more rarely still I have seen those that slope upward. As the rectangle matures, there is typically a drop off in trading volume as the stock fades as a hot issue and other sizzling stocks with more recent news take its place in the minds of traders.

It is easy to lose track of the stock at this stage, as it is not "doing anything much." However, if the stock breaks out of the parallelogram, particularly on increased volume, then it is again likely to present a rewarding trading opportunity to the alert swing trader. If, on the other hand, the stock does not break out of the parallelogram in a roughly 15-20 trading-day time period, then it is likely the flag formation will fail.


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

I'll be very sad if EXT drops off the planet cause it'll be back to watching neighbours re-runs.For all the bull**** sprouted its been entertaining.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

Any predictions for tomorrow Jemma.. sorry to say but you were wrong today.. you sed low 9's.. (which is exacly what SDL did) not quite the case.


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> Any predictions for tomorrow Jemma.. sorry to say but you were wrong today.. you sed low 9's.. (which is exacly what SDL did) not quite the case.




As per flag explanation, it should just simply drift up and down between 8.5 and 9.7, so tomorrow if the market it good, should move up a few ticks to approx 8.9/9 cents.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

i see.. and waht about the weeks coming ahead? Without another news announcement.. can i expect another breakout?


----------



## jemma (24 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> i see.. and waht about the weeks coming ahead? Without another news announcement.. can i expect another breakout?




Yes, expect breakout in approx 2 weeks time for another crack at 11 cents.


----------



## Casual_Investor (24 August 2006)

why in 2 weeks and not now haha


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

wow EXT is looking a bit sad. gonna be a tough one cracking through 11c. I can only imagine how frustrating it is for you big investors in EXT.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> ok whatever..yes sure ive lost money on trades..im not perfect like some of us..but 350,000 PDN bought at .12 and sold 4.08  average aint bad and 500,000 AGS bought .055 sold .67 makes up for some other losses..lets not predict how much ive lost now..facts are this down this morning..can we have proper educated predictions rather than guesswork





Just read this one!. Your'e a millionaire then Petee!,.hmmm


----------



## dubiousinfo (25 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Just read this one!. Your'e a millionaire then Petee!,.hmmm




Freebie if you read between the lines you can probably assume that quite a few on here have achieved that milestone.


----------



## nathywally (25 August 2006)

Just after reading this thread, I have figured out I have alot to learn. not sure weather to keep holding now or look for better oportunities elsewhere. this stock has suddenley left me a little confused hhmm...


----------



## NettAssets (25 August 2006)

nathywally said:
			
		

> Just after reading this thread, I have figured out I have alot to learn. not sure weather to keep holding now or look for better oportunities elsewhere. this stock has suddenley left me a little confused hhmm...




Have a think about whether the stock has left you confused or the comments on this thread.
It was trading low - a reasonable Ann. came out, it went up the profit takers drove it down again.
What is there to be confused about ?
Most of these penny stocks are just trading opportunities. A majority will never do a CuDeco.
Some will still be here in 10 years if you put them in the bottom drawer. More will just quietly fizzle out and the directors will do another startup.
John
I have been trying to find the actual successful startup rate for new resource players in the Aust market.
Does anyone know where to find it?
Thanks


----------



## jemma (25 August 2006)

nathywally said:
			
		

> Just after reading this thread, I have figured out I have alot to learn. not sure weather to keep holding now or look for better oportunities elsewhere. this stock has suddenley left me a little confused hhmm...




refer to my comments on flags


----------



## dj_420 (25 August 2006)

looks like EXT is dropping on low volume, not looking as strong as what you thought. 

it is obviously not a large amount of sellers driving the price down now, its drifting down on low volume.

i think this stock could plummet down to 3cents and jemma would read into it that it is excellent news, a formation of some sort waiting for confirmation to rebound.


----------



## jemma (25 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> looks like EXT is dropping on low volume, not looking as strong as what you thought.
> 
> it is obviously not a large amount of sellers driving the price down now, its drifting down on low volume.
> 
> i think this stock could plummet down to 3cents and jemma would read into it that it is excellent news, a formation of some sort waiting for confirmation to rebound.




Cathers, please sell, I agree this stock will go nowhere for 6 months, you wont make a cent here, move on.


----------



## dj_420 (25 August 2006)

i already sold my whole holding and bought into JML right before increase. i bought back in to EXT two days before ann sold on spike. the money i took out of EXT has already made more on other stocks.


----------



## chris1983 (25 August 2006)

Extract needs to consolidate its shares 5:1.  This will stop the day traders and price fluctuations and attract real investors.


----------



## jemma (25 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> i already sold my whole holding and bought into JML right before increase. i bought back in to EXT two days before ann sold on spike. the money i took out of EXT has already made more on other stocks.




Good for you, I am very happy for you.


----------



## petee (25 August 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Extract needs to consolidate its shares 5:1.  This will stop the day traders and price fluctuations and attract real investors.



yea agree Chris but not necessarily for ur reasons..attracting real investors sure but the main reason would be to raise decent amounts of working capital cash thru share placements..hence if a 1new share for 5existing sharesconsolidation then new price mayb 30 to 40.obviously then 1million shares become 200K. this all hypothetical tho and problem with that is as usual happens the new share price just drifts back as well creating many poorer shareholders and not much else..anyhow ill wait for the consolidation on a 1 for 10 or even 1 for 50..good luck punters


----------



## IGO4IT (25 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> yea agree Chris but not necessarily for ur reasons..attracting real investors sure but the main reason would be to raise decent amounts of working capital cash thru share placements..hence if a 1new share for 5existing sharesconsolidation then new price mayb 30 to 40.obviously then 1million shares become 200K. this all hypothetical tho and problem with that is as usual happens the new share price just drifts back as well creating many poorer shareholders and not much else..anyhow ill wait for the consolidation on a 1 for 10 or even 1 for 50..good luck punters




it doesn't solve any problem.....lesser shares means that smaller traders will have to buy less shares for their money, so instead of ordering to buy 100k of shares you'll order only 20k  .....how will that solve any problem? 

less shares doesn't in anyway mean less traders, to minimise traders, company needs to have solid projects so that investors (not traders) will be the ones taking all shares & not selling for small profit, which imo is in process now with EXT, once production starts & company starts to pay dividends then investors seem to stick to their investment as it adds value thru increased SP & hopefully increased dividends.


----------



## petee (25 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> it doesn't solve any problem.....lesser shares means that smaller traders will have to buy less shares for their money, so instead of ordering to buy 100k of shares you'll order only 20k  .....how will that solve any problem?
> 
> less shares doesn't in anyway mean less traders, to minimise traders, company needs to have solid projects so that investors (not traders) will be the ones taking all shares & not selling for small profit, which imo is in process now with EXT, once production starts & company starts to pay dividends then investors seem to stick to their investment as it adds value thru increased SP & hopefully increased dividends.



well  this is how mining companies raise cash IGO..coz once the price higher from consolidation of shares then they can pace shares at a discount to market to investors..it means simply that they can raise more cash with less placement of shares...but unfortunately its a viscious cycle..trust me ive seen it..nothing to do with less traders..thats irrelevent..share consolidations are only done primarily to reduce the shares on issue and raise capital..the other reason is to make the company more attractive to potential investors..with EXT they have to do this otherwise they raise piddly amounts of cash and end up with more shares than BHP lol..anyhow looks like this one will close a bit weaker on close..


----------



## petee (25 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> looks like EXT is dropping on low volume, not looking as strong as what you thought.
> 
> it is obviously not a large amount of sellers driving the price down now, its drifting down on low volume.
> 
> i think this stock could plummet down to 3cents and jemma would read into it that it is excellent news, a formation of some sort waiting for confirmation to rebound.



LOL Cathers  : well all jokes aside maybe 3cents isnt out of the question..look what happened to RTM


----------



## petee (25 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> LOL Cathers  : well all jokes aside maybe 3cents isnt out of the question..look what happened to RTM



LOL come on Cathers...its not the flag formation...its maybe the cup and handle or is it the tea leaves?


----------



## IGO4IT (25 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> well  this is how mining companies raise cash IGO..coz once the price higher from consolidation of shares then they can pace shares at a discount to market to investors..it means simply that they can raise more cash with less placement of shares...but unfortunately its a viscious cycle..trust me ive seen it..nothing to do with less traders..thats irrelevent..share consolidations are only done primarily to reduce the shares on issue and raise capital..the other reason is to make the company more attractive to potential investors..with EXT they have to do this otherwise they raise piddly amounts of cash and end up with more shares than BHP lol..anyhow looks like this one will close a bit weaker on close..




Agree on the raising cash purpose & to attract higher dollar value customers but defenitely not to prevent small traders from trading.

Still think EXT is somehow being pushed down in price or more accurately pressured to keep price low.........keeps me thinking if SPP news is coming soon & someone is intrested in keeping it low to make placement price lower!!! or possibly to take the pressure off once placement is announced to give an acceptance feeling to the market from placement so shareholders don't complain about placement (Same thing happened in FAR, SP rocketed after placement & no one dared to say anything about increase number of shares).

I guess we'll see how things will be, I'm not in a hurry for a return as I'm in for the long term with big majority of my holdings & I do believe that fundementals could have bright future.


----------



## jemma (27 August 2006)

IGO,

Check your private messages please.

Jemma


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

IGO,

Think you were right here, it now closed both gaps, at 8.5 and now at 8.2, will be much better for the stock longer term. Onwards and upwards from here.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Think you were right here, it now closed both gaps, at 8.5 and now at 8.2, will be much better for the stock longer term. Onwards and upwards from here.




gap border is 8.2c & we hit that & already bounced back to 8.3c....it looks like it could go both ways. 

we'll watch & see.


----------



## insider (28 August 2006)

Hey dudes I stumbled on this discussion room and I find it rather interesting. I've done hours and hours of research on AGS and found that of all the uranium stocks it is the one you'd want during pre-election time. However I missed a huge portion of it's boom... The interesting thing that I found is that EXT are comparable in many ways... the big issue seperating the two is this; "will the anti uranium mining state premier of WA have a change of mind?". In other words what is EXT's future? Can EXT setup mining operations quick enough? It almost looks like a penny hopeful more than anything else. 

Can we expect decent gains over the next 6 months? What are your thoughts? Open to anyone!


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2006)

EXT's main project, Husab, is in Namibia........


----------



## RickG (28 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> gap border is 8.2c & we hit that & already bounced back to 8.3c....it looks like it could go both ways.
> 
> we'll watch & see.





I am actually hoping this drops on low volume in the short term.  I couldnt resist the short term profits and sold all my shares that I bought under 8 cents last week.  Umm so now I want to top up again   

I still have confidence that EXT is a great long term hold.  But umm 8 cents today wouldnt be too bad.. umm would it    Where are the down rampers when you need them .. hehe


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> I am actually hoping this drops on low volume in the short term.  I couldnt resist the short term profits and sold all my shares that I bought under 8 cents last week.  Umm so now I want to top up again
> 
> I still have confidence that EXT is a great long term hold.  But umm 8 cents today wouldnt be too bad.. umm would it    Where are the down rampers when you need them .. hehe




Rick,

Profit is not a dirty word....what's usually dirty is the bad timing, I think you done well so far but I see at least 6-7 support point from here until the famous 7c, so I really would think that its hard for it dive from here.

Trading gaps is always to "fade" the gap , which is mostly done by proffessionals as all amateurs including the long termers hope that gap never closes which is very unlikely unless a major discovery took place or some major fundemental change happened to company.

I'm looking at depth now & would say a 8.6c close is still a possibility  if that happens....it will probably be very strong again before end of week   

cheers,


----------



## RickG (28 August 2006)

I agree IGO.. remember I still hold a substantial amount of EXT as a long term investment.   Just wishful thinking on my behalf that it would drop to 8 cents so I could 'top-up' some more.  At this stage I might have to top-up at 8.5- 9 cents.


----------



## insider (28 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> I agree IGO.. remember I still hold a substantial amount of EXT as a long term investment.   Just wishful thinking on my behalf that it would drop to 8 cents so I could 'top-up' some more.  At this stage I might have to top-up at 8.5- 9 cents.




I just pushed it up to 8.5. lmao


----------



## RickG (28 August 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> I just pushed it up to 8.5. lmao




Now thats just plain mean.


----------



## insider (28 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Now thats just plain mean.



I just wanted to complete the outstanding order. The truth is I lost about 60 bucks day trading cos I missed out on the low of the day and it's low vol trading. I reckon this company is pretty "safe" as a speculative. Assuming you understand the risks of a speckie. Yeah I'll hold 'em for 6-12 months and when the AGS bubble bursts... 

Infact I'm surprised EXT isn't raging yet... Makes me wonder.


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> I am actually hoping this drops on low volume in the short term.  I couldnt resist the short term profits and sold all my shares that I bought under 8 cents last week.  Umm so now I want to top up again
> 
> I still have confidence that EXT is a great long term hold.  But umm 8 cents today wouldnt be too bad.. umm would it    Where are the down rampers when you need them .. hehe



down rampers..glad i cant be called one of those..oh if only we had a crystal ball on this one...there r many large parcel holders who havent a clue about investing and when this one looks shakey as it will with no news on the horizon all mums and dads will dump and we will buy and scrape the froth at 3cents


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> down rampers..glad i cant be called one of those..oh if only we had a crystal ball on this one...there r many large parcel holders who havent a clue about investing and when this one looks shakey as it will with no news on the horizon all mums and dads will dump and we will buy and scrape the froth at 3cents




3c???? you don't need mums & dads to sell to get that price.......you need the company to be bankrupt   

Unfortunately there ARE news on the horizons, new lot of news come now every month, so first 2 weeks of sept will carry the new lot of news, god forbid we have similar grades news to last ones...........you'd probably need another 0 next to your 3c to make it 30c!!!   

The amazing thing about EXT is that tomorrow is always a brand new story, no one will be really shocked if it hits 12c or go down to 7c, which probably makes all mums & dads bored when they see drops & spikes, they're all waiting for the big money.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> 3c???? you don't need mums & dads to sell to get that price.......you need the company to be bankrupt
> 
> Unfortunately there ARE news on the horizons, new lot of news come now every month, so first 2 weeks of sept will carry the new lot of news, god forbid we have similar grades news to last ones...........you'd probably need another 0 next to your 3c to make it 30c!!!
> 
> ...




You are exactly right IGO, just because it falls 0.003 cents, doesn't matter anymore, it is expected. They are waiting for the teens to hit, look at the low volume every day, we are all waiting for the bigger excitement hit to come.


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> 3c???? you don't need mums & dads to sell to get that price.......you need the company to be bankrupt
> 
> Unfortunately there ARE news on the horizons, new lot of news come now every month, so first 2 weeks of sept will carry the new lot of news, god forbid we have similar grades news to last ones...........you'd probably need another 0 next to your 3c to make it 30c!!!
> 
> ...



new day all right full of surprises..bankrupt oh dont say that..no serious there is no news and this baby will all surprise and hit the pennies again..mums and dad bored yea coz not rising to their expectations and dumping all on the market..what happens when u dump billions of stock..answer..crashes to earth


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

seriously folks this will open weaker tomorrow..all my educated predictions have materialised..just look back at my threads..sure they may have something in the ground in Namibia and for all ur sakes i hope they do..the problem with EXT is not that fact..its that the quadzillions of shares will always overshadow any potential rise.there is to much to dump..thats why a reconstruction of capital will happen to raise cash and decent amounts..and look at the last announcement..they may have not even released it coz only a few made some bucks on that..the rest just bought in and now have paper losses..thanks chief


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> new day all right full of surprises..bankrupt oh dont say that..no serious there is no news and this baby will all surprise and hit the pennies again..mums and dad bored yea coz not rising to their expectations and dumping all on the market..what happens when u dump billions of stock..answer..crashes to earth




Petee, one dimensional view, but I know where you are heading here.


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Petee, one dimensional view, but I know where you are heading here.



well i hope im wrong i certainly do..tell me Jemma how long does one hold a stock like this..if it goes up great one can sell a portion and keep the remainder free and stick in the drawer..if it goes down do we live in hope of a recovery..i mean what im saying is is that a spec stock i prefer to buy in at very low prices like under 3 which gives  little downside hence no such a loss but even at 8cents there is room for lots of downside in these types of stock..having said that i also know that there is endless upside if the conditions are right..lets all hope it is..but why after these announcements do we see it back to prices b4 the announcement..and remember also that its already had its mega rise..from 2 to 12..i remember in i think around 1991 or there abouts i bought 100k QUR for 1 cent each and waited waited and eventually sold for 10..8 months later this baby hit $7 hahhaa..thats the problem how long does one wait especially if holding paper losses..really fun game this trading..good luck all


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> well i hope im wrong i certainly do..tell me Jemma how long does one hold a stock like this..if it goes up great one can sell a portion and keep the remainder free and stick in the drawer..if it goes down do we live in hope of a recovery..i mean what im saying is is that a spec stock i prefer to buy in at very low prices like under 3 which gives  little downside hence no such a loss but even at 8cents there is room for lots of downside in these types of stock..having said that i also know that there is endless upside if the conditions are right..lets all hope it is..but why after these announcements do we see it back to prices b4 the announcement..and remember also that its already had its mega rise..from 2 to 12..i remember in i think around 1991 or there abouts i bought 100k QUR for 1 cent each and waited waited and eventually sold for 10..8 months later this baby hit $7 hahhaa..thats the problem how long does one wait especially if holding paper losses..really fun game this trading..good luck all




Petee, good to see you in a civilised mood and willing to discuss things properly, I welcome your personality change!!

Now to answer your question, some stocks stay asleep for 5 years before breakout, agreed if you look at hdr, cdu etc etc, you hve seen it before.

BUT and this is they key, EXT has already broken out and is still in an uptrend on the weekly, it is merely retracing. However, as IGO points out it wont just collapse to 3 cents overnight, it needs to go down to support again and I mean rock bottom support which is 7.1

If it goes down to 7.1 it is never coming back - AGREED.

However, that would take an extreme dumping. Too many good news coming out soon for this to happen. BUT if it breaks 11 cents, look out Petee, we are nearly home!!


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Petee, good to see you in a civilised mood and willing to discuss things properly, I welcome your personality change!!
> 
> Now to answer your question, some stocks stay asleep for 5 years before breakout, agreed if you look at hdr, cdu etc etc, you hve seen it before.
> 
> ...



yea i have mood swings hahha..well noones perfect  anyhow lets hope so..tho if went back to 7.1 i wouldnt say never coming back..i mean its all relative..remember the good ond days..noone wanted PDN at 7cents lol..the rest is merely history..same thing with Adelaide Steamship in the late 80s..every man and his adviser dog was recommending it at $13 as was brilliant divident payer and the retired mob loved it..1year later it hit a low of 3cents due to bad management..and Adsteam i may add was a bluechip paying around$1per share dividend each year..its all relative and that goes for good as well as bad..lets hope u dont hit 11 but $1


----------



## Casual_Investor (28 August 2006)

I dont get how the valuation of a company can depend so sharply on whether investors push the stock below 7 cents  or above 11. Doesnt the market price of a company depend more on its operating fundamentals rather than it hitting that all important 11 cents.. or dropping below that 7 cents?
Are you sure your not reading too much into the share price activity as an indicator of the future share price?


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> yea i have mood swings hahha..well noones perfect  anyhow lets hope so..tho if went back to 7.1 i wouldnt say never coming back..i mean its all relative..remember the good ond days..noone wanted PDN at 7cents lol..the rest is merely history..same thing with Adelaide Steamship in the late 80s..every man and his adviser dog was recommending it at $13 as was brilliant divident payer and the retired mob loved it..1year later it hit a low of 3cents due to bad management..and Adsteam i may add was a bluechip paying around$1per share dividend each year..its all relative and that goes for good as well as bad..lets hope u dont hit 11 but $1




Petee, I am blown away with your goodwill.

Let all the fortunes bestowed to you. Don't sweat with EXT I have been there since its worst falls in May and could have dumped in the next rally to 11 and made money but held. When it went down to 7.1, I held, when it breaks 11 again I will still hold. It is frustrating watching it every day do not nothing, but it is just going sideways which is better than down on larger volume.

It will wake soon for good or bad, remember what doesn't go down will eventually go up!! What will make it go down heavy you should ask after the last results??? I cant see why it would fall hard, we will know in the next week my guess.


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> I dont get how the valuation of a company can depend so sharply on whether investors push the stock below 7 cents  or above 11. Doesnt the market price of a company depend more on its operating fundamentals rather than it hitting that all important 11 cents.. or dropping below that 7 cents?
> Are you sure your not reading too much into the share price activity as an indicator of the future share price?




Trust me 11 cents is the key resistance point.


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Petee, I am blown away with your goodwill.
> 
> Let all the fortunes bestowed to you. Don't sweat with EXT I have been there since its worst falls in May and could have dumped in the next rally to 11 and made money but held. When it went down to 7.1, I held, when it breaks 11 again I will still hold. It is frustrating watching it every day do not nothing, but it is just going sideways which is better than down on larger volume.
> 
> It will wake soon for good or bad, remember what doesn't go down will eventually go up!! What will make it go down heavy you should ask after the last results??? I cant see why it would fall hard, we will know in the next week my guess.



well i guess frustration is the name of the game Jemma..just hang in there coz one day things will pay off..the best way with these specs is if u buy large parcels and it moves in the right direction then sell some to get ur initial capital and hold the remaining..if u buy well it doesnt need to rise so much to hold decent sized parcells of shares for very small initial cost..having said that heheh if it continues to rise after that then forget the frustration...the name of the game is to be constant in good times and bad times


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> well i guess frustration is the name of the game Jemma..just hang in there coz one day things will pay off..the best way with these specs is if u buy large parcels and it moves in the right direction then sell some to get ur initial capital and hold the remaining..if u buy well it doesnt need to rise so much to hold decent sized parcells of shares for very small initial cost..having said that heheh if it continues to rise after that then forget the frustration...the name of the game is to be constant in good times and bad times




Petee,

In my view of the world, the name of the game is the "idea" not the company or the metal...this is also the answer for the 11c question & why a company would go that high.

if you hold EXT, its like any other company, it has the chance to be massive, the idea is the energy behind the Uranium & the future need of it to maintain energy supply to heavily crowded parts of the world like india & china.

When I first bought in EXT, Uranium wasn't popular but now since its the only way for humanity to stop using coal in generating electricity, a person needs to think ahead to find out what could be the next petrol (in demand attitude), Uranium is a clean & massive source of energy & the world has to walk that road by force because our environment damage proportion to our growth is becoming a lot faster than 100 years ago & will be faster in 20 years time.

EXT offers a little share price & obvisouly has tons of shares on issue, but once again, if you want the other guaranteed alternative you'd be better off with RIO or PDN....same exact idea of doing your own business or buying a franchise....you want immediate return, pay the price, you want to make big money with little SP then you do it your own, with higher risk of course.

Hundreds of companies out there that offer chances, many with great opportunities, EXT is just 1 of them, you like their story then you put your money in & wait for the time to come, when will it come & whether it will come that is the risk. you like the risk & the reward you pay for its shares & once you buy you see many that bought before you & got bored & others that got scared of the risk & others that see better chances somewhere else & others that hold because they see their little business to be a massive multi-billion dollar corporation. time is the judge & your view of current status & how good was your idea when you bought in is what will determine your success.

This one has to keep going because it has uranium & its a matter of time, those that will lose patience & get bored will give away shares for others to make profit & others will get bored & pass to others & so on.......this is the market...you stay in from begining to end.......you have to be EXTRA patient... then you hit the jackpot. if you want to trade ups & down & play the traders game....CGT becomes your partner & you still get profits....just don't cry for not holding when SP becomes $xx  

cheers,


----------



## johnmwu3 (28 August 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> I dont get how the valuation of a company can depend so sharply on whether investors push the stock below 7 cents  or above 11. Doesnt the market price of a company depend more on its operating fundamentals rather than it hitting that all important 11 cents.. or dropping below that 7 cents?
> Are you sure your not reading too much into the share price activity as an indicator of the future share price?



Me too !
EXT price is only judged by the foundamentals  of it, which is now the main factor, good MD of the company may fast add value of it.That the efficency.
Just like we invest , we want our money add value fast.
For EXT, too slow.


----------



## petee (28 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Petee,
> 
> In my view of the world, the name of the game is the "idea" not the company or the metal...this is also the answer for the 11c question & why a company would go that high.
> 
> ...



fair comment IGO trust me ive been thru highs and lows lol in my 20years trading shares..but wouldnt have it any other way..yea U is a clean fuel able to power the masses..and it seems thats the way its heading..been and done with PDN..there r a few smaller priced U stocks around and just keep digging..many and hopefully EXT will benefit from the U bonanza..just keep ur head down if u hear romour of A Bomb heading our way..or at least keep Jesus in ur heart at all costs


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Me too !
> EXT price is only judged by the foundamentals  of it, which is now the main factor, good MD of the company may fast add value of it.That the efficency.
> Just like we invest , we want our money add value fast.
> For EXT, too slow.




John,

I think you just found it about EXT "too late"!!!

from 2 to 8.5c in 1 year = 425%/year.........is that too slow for you??

I will be very very happy if it goes on half that rate in the next 12 month


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> fair comment IGO trust me ive been thru highs and lows lol in my 20years trading shares..but wouldnt have it any other way..yea U is a clean fuel able to power the masses..and it seems thats the way its heading..been and done with PDN..there r a few smaller priced U stocks around and just keep digging..many and hopefully EXT will benefit from the U bonanza..just keep ur head down if u hear romour of A Bomb heading our way..or at least keep Jesus in ur heart at all costs




Hopefully we'll be rich enough selling Uranium that we'll have houses that can protect us from nuclear bombs  

Look the U3O8 price chart & you'll be amazed at how fast the increase in price. I'm guessing by time EXT starts production, it will have to be at least US$100+. its amazing how it's the only metal that didn't retrace AT ALL in the last correction & chart price line is going straight up & never looking backwards.........it keeps you thinking of the possibilities


----------



## johnmwu3 (28 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Hopefully we'll be rich enough selling Uranium that we'll have houses that can protect us from nuclear bombs
> 
> Look the U3O8 price chart & you'll be amazed at how fast the increase in price. I'm guessing by time EXT starts production, it will have to be at least US$100+. its amazing how it's the only metal that didn't retrace AT ALL in the last correction & chart price line is going straight up & never looking backwards.........it keeps you thinking of the possibilities



IMO U price will down  if the OZ labour allow to mine U.
The price is only determined by require-supply market. 
Maybe U price have another 2 years boom.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> IMO U price will down  if the OZ labour allow to mine U.
> The price is only determined by require-supply market.
> Maybe U price have another 2 years boom.




India & china have plans to build a lot of nucelar reactors that will require a constant massive supply of U.

U will spike once these 2 countries (depend on it massively), they'll buy at whatever price with whatever qty. since their expansion is still plans & they're only starting to implement the very first few then demand is not that great.....they're also cautious of being dependent on nuclear energy in a time that supply is very limited!! can't be negative at all on long run......it will go up & crazely in 1-2 years from now.


----------



## johnmwu3 (28 August 2006)

EXT may just go out of bottom, next up wave is coming.
Any op. ?


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> EXT may just go out of bottom, next up wave is coming.
> Any op. ?




U308 price just gone higher to $48, gold is stable & we just filled the gap & closed higher.....looking like it could be on the way up already!!! 

We'll have to wait & see.


----------



## nizar (28 August 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> i mean what im saying is is that a spec stock i prefer to buy in at very low prices like under 3 which gives  little downside hence no such a loss but even at 8cents there is room for lots of downside in these types of stock..l




I dont really see your point

petee, every1 prefers to buy ANY STOCK at very low prices !

BUT at the time when EXT was 3c, YOU DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A VERY LOW PRICE, it was simply the market price at the time, if u bought today at 8.5c, and then in a few months its 25c and it goes back to 18-19c some people would say i would prefer to buy this spec when it was 8c to give some leeway for downside...

thats just how it goes...


----------



## nizar (28 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> its amazing how it's the only metal that didn't retrace AT ALL in the last correction & chart price line is going straight up & never looking backwards.........it keeps you thinking of the possibilities




Thats coz hedge funds and speculators cant manipulate the uranium price because u need a license to buy/sell even if u dont take physical delivery. No manipulation means no spikes and crashes, just slow and steady and u know what they say slow and steady wins the race... 

So the long-term prices and spot prices are driven only by supply/demand dynamics, so the spot price has quintipled during the last 3 years ON FUNDAMENTALS ALONE, no speculation! and those dynamics will be there driving up the price for at least the next 2-3years....


----------



## Archinos (29 August 2006)

Morning guys
I've posted this before but in another thread - if you're interested in the pricing of U then perhaps you'd like to read this article by Paul Van Eeden at
Tale of Tails: U3O8 processing & pricing 
Some extra things to keep in mind when considering the future price of U3O8.
cheers


----------



## IGO4IT (29 August 2006)

Once again hit support at 8.2c & bounced but this time strongly.

May be looking good for a run??!!

time will tell!


----------



## nizar (29 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Morning guys
> I've posted this before but in another thread - if you're interested in the pricing of U then perhaps you'd like to read this article by Paul Van Eeden at
> Tale of Tails: U3O8 processing & pricing
> Some extra things to keep in mind when considering the future price of U3O8.
> cheers





Paul Van Eeden, Hmm... where have i heard that name before?


----------



## jemma (29 August 2006)

IGO,

Still looks like a classic flag pattern to me. Was I seeing things on the close with that one seller for 700K shares and it was pulled. Were you watching, looks like someone is getting frustrated with the lack of selling each day and cannot soak up enough. Many are keeping this in the bottom drawer now for a rainy day. :birthday:


----------



## IGO4IT (29 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Still looks like a classic flag pattern to me. Was I seeing things on the close with that one seller for 700K shares and it was pulled. Were you watching, looks like someone is getting frustrated with the lack of selling each day and cannot soak up enough. Many are keeping this in the bottom drawer now for a rainy day. :birthday:




That 700k at sell wasnt' there to sell, it was there to test if buyers are serious or just giving support. 

Your flag is going ok, if tomorrow is a small white candle then we're in for big money very soon.

its looking promising or at least better than before! 

Tip: if 8.2c keeps holding then we could positively say we're on the right track (I doubt it will break  )


----------



## jemma (29 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> That 700k at sell wasnt' there to sell, it was there to test if buyers are serious or just giving support.
> 
> Your flag is going ok, if tomorrow is a small white candle then we're in for big money very soon.
> 
> ...




If 8.2 was going to break, it would have done so by now, it just closed the gap we were worried about, which means it aint goin back down there on the next rise again!!!


----------



## IGO4IT (29 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> If 8.2 was going to break, it would have done so by now, it just closed the gap we were worried about, which means it aint goin back down there on the next rise again!!!




For technical analysis purposes, you're correct. The right wording will be, less likely to go down there again.....a good support at 8.2c will start a rally that could really push us higher, this is the 3rd bottom after 6.2c & 7.1 so if its really correct then we're due for a rally.


----------



## Fab (30 August 2006)

Not doing anything good today either. I am just wondering, what are the real prospects of this company ??


----------



## chris1983 (30 August 2006)

If you dont know their prospects why did you buy them?

They are drilling for uranium.  Plus they have a 50% ownership in a small Gold mine. Ups and downs will continue for a long time yet.  Price could double on future drilling results.  Short term it could easily go back to the low 7's


----------



## jemma (30 August 2006)

IGO and friends,

We are going through another challenging time in EXT, again falling on low volume but today volume picked up. On the plus side, sellers are thinning out on depth and no large sellers remain up to 9 cents.

If someone has kept this done to extract (ignore the pun) all they can before the launch to 11 cents, then well done and we thank you. It remains to be seen if this is the case, but it is reaching a climax soon.


----------



## insider (30 August 2006)

NOT POINTING ANY FINGERS BUT SOME WHINGERS ARE UNHAPPY ABOUT THE PRICE DROPPING... MANY MANY TIMES I'VE SEEN POSITIVE EVENTS COME AROUND AFTER NEGATIVE EVENTS BECAUSE IT CAN ONLY GET BETTER... IT'S MURPHIE'S LAW... IF YOU CAN'T HACK THE PRESSURE OF A SPECKIE THEN DO SOMETHING ELSE... LIKE GET A JOB... WHY DO I SAY THIS... BECAUSE THE PAIN OF LOSING IS FAR GREATER THAN THE JOY OF WINNING... I SUGGEST RELAX... KICK BACK... AND UNDERSTAND YOU ALWAYS HAVE OPTIONS...


----------



## IGO4IT (30 August 2006)

insider, you said a good word & I think you're correct.

Jemma, I guess we're all waiting to see the next move & by all means even that today we are at 8c but we're still 1c higher from 1 week ago before the news, I hope we keep up the same growth pattern


----------



## parmigianich (31 August 2006)

There seems to be a few big EXT fans here but can anyone really make a case for buying them?  Looks like a gamble.


----------



## Archinos (31 August 2006)

Hi Parmigianich (that's a long one..)
to avoid regurgitating a whole lot, there's been a heck of a lot of discussion re pros & cons - perhaps ard p32 in the thread might be a good start?
happy reading.


----------



## parmigianich (31 August 2006)

I have read all the posts going back even further than that Archinos and no one really does make a case for buying EXT at all.  Plenty of people talking about the short-term volitility of the share price, a couple of prayers but little else.  Can anyone really make a case for this company?  I think not and therefore I can't understand why some are so keen on this one that's all.


----------



## jemma (31 August 2006)

parmigianich said:
			
		

> I have read all the posts going back even further than that Archinos and no one really does make a case for buying EXT at all.  Plenty of people talking about the short-term volitility of the share price, a couple of prayers but little else.  Can anyone really make a case for this company?  I think not and therefore I can't understand why some are so keen on this one that's all.




Its simple parmigiana, dont buy it, look somewhere else for better value. Good luck with your other picks.


----------



## sam76 (31 August 2006)

whoah!

Another woman joins the forum *he says as he straightens his tie*

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Casual_Investor (31 August 2006)

I am happy that Jemma believes this stock will go thru the roof and make her a million air and I hope shes right.

However I believe she shouldnt be so confident when she says it 'WILL' go up... 'it WILL break 11 cents in two weeks' etc etc. I dont think anyone can be sure what this stock will do in the short term especially as we dont know exacly what the next drilling update is going to say. It would be better to say 'i think it SHOULD go up coz.. bla bla bla' Saying stuff like that may influence some new investors to get burnt.


----------



## dj_420 (31 August 2006)

i just dont see any movement or enough interest for me to park my money into EXT. I see AGS and MTN among other u stocks who are all enjoying a great run and EXT has had no movement. 

why not put your money where the sp is actually going up and shows strong interest. 

other u players

SMM
JV 50% in 57 million pounds of u in one deposit
197 million shares on issue

MTN
100% 80.6 million pounds of u in one deposit
45 million shares on issue


both these stocks have proven resources and have low amounts of shares on issue. Both have deposits that are medium to high grade.


----------



## IGO4IT (31 August 2006)

parmigianich,

pls read history & you'll find that the reason for the fuss ist he potential of the company & pls do your own research & discuss your opinion if you care to give it to us.

Casual investor,

Jemma & me & everyone has the right to say what we think is right in our own opinion, if anyone takes our opinions as basis to buy or sell then that's their problem not our problem for voicing our opinion.

I'm sure you could dig out a couple of people that predicted 3c SP for EXT, if I take that as a reason to sell then I have no one to blame but myself for following all these calls.

We're here to discuss opinion & hopefully create a constructive discussion on the status of the compnay in our own personal opionion not to become financial advisors for the sake of helping everyone!

I'm sure if Jemma or me or anyone in the world is 100% positive of any particular result then we won't share it with anyone  & we wouldn't be trading anymore....we'll mortgage the house & become billionaires within 1 week & that's it.

I see a lot of potential in EXT & I see a lot of faults as well, if you could see a fault or an advantage from a view that wasn't covered in here before then personally I'll consider your opinion as any writer in newspapers or newsletter & consider it to even be a positive or negative point in my evaluation based on my own opinion, experience, knowledge, risk tolerence,etc.... & this is how it is. No one is here to advise anyone to buy or sell....we're just voicing our opionion...if you care to give us your opionion then we both may benefit & construct a more objective opinion on the company from many angels.

cheers,


----------



## jemma (31 August 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> parmigianich,
> 
> pls read history & you'll find that the reason for the fuss ist he potential of the company & pls do your own research & discuss your opinion if you care to give it to us.
> 
> ...




IGO,

Another tweezer bottom today, its dying to go up, but something is stopping it, I think it is the capital finance waiting which IMO will come throught their gold project.


----------



## IGO4IT (1 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Another tweezer bottom today, its dying to go up, but something is stopping it, I think it is the capital finance waiting which IMO will come throught their gold project.




Jemma, since it was very hard for it to go down it will be as hard to go up before 8.5c, currently the increase was expected after so many days of downs but defenitely we should be careful as volume is little, so I'm not getting too excited as yet until I see a little bit more volume on the positive side then I can push in again.

To be honest, I put EXT shares in bottom drawer waiting for the right moment, I'm not buying or selling my EXTs until next year unless a sound breakout appears or some constructive fundementals change (e.g. new amazing results, finance news, etc...), then I may top up then.

The traders on EXT at the moment are just a bit more than what I would call healthy & the real increase will come from real news coming up.

By the way, your DYL is doing good today....good to see it pushing up again   

cheers,


----------



## RickG (1 September 2006)

I agree IGO... in fact the trading in this stock is getting me quite cranky.  I cant believe that people are selling when you look at the buyers that are lining up.

Yes I made a tidy profit when the SP fell to 7,5 cents and I sold at 9 cents and above.  But at 8 cents.. I just cant figure out why anyone would sell, especially with other Uranium juniors doing so well.

IGO like you, the remaining shares I have in EXT have been locked away.  IMO EXT is still way undervalued.  But hmm if the SP does fall again to 7.5 cents, I will be buying more.  Unfortunately, I believe EXT is being played, and I am not one usually one for believing shares get played.  But when you see some of the small trades going through, makes you think.  Anyway I still have confidence in EXT.

In the meantime... AGS, MTN and soon hoepfully JMS are earning me more than enough pocket money.


----------



## jemma (1 September 2006)

Simply needs more volume, selling depth has dried up, so could move quickly when it does. Seems this is the bottom though as they just keep soaking the stock up at 8.1


----------



## Duckman#72 (1 September 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> I am happy that Jemma believes this stock will go thru the roof and make her a million air and I hope shes right.
> 
> However I believe she shouldnt be so confident when she says it 'WILL' go up... 'it WILL break 11 cents in two weeks' etc etc. I dont think anyone can be sure what this stock will do in the short term especially as we dont know exacly what the next drilling update is going to say. It would be better to say 'i think it SHOULD go up coz.. bla bla bla' Saying stuff like that may influence some new investors to get burnt.




Well said Casual Investor


----------



## Fab (1 September 2006)

Jemma,

I like your optimism on this share but I would be more interested in more fact and less wishful thinking


----------



## jemma (1 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> I like your optimism on this share but I would be more interested in more fact and less wishful thinking




You have not posted one fact yet Fab, do this before criticising others.


----------



## RickG (1 September 2006)

Hey I will have no one critisize Jemma.  She wwas the one that alerted us all to the last drilling results, when the SP was 7.5 cents and below.  She was why i bought more.. and why I made an obscene profit in 3 days.

So no one is allowed to critisize her ok


----------



## jemma (1 September 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Hey I will have no one critisize Jemma.  She wwas the one that alerted us all to the last drilling results, when the SP was 7.5 cents and below.  She was why i bought more.. and why I made an obscene profit in 3 days.
> 
> So no one is allowed to critisize her ok




Many thanks for your support.


----------



## insider (1 September 2006)

Yeah that's right Jemma's seems to know what she's on about... I reckon she's hot... Those horns really bring out those eyes... Lmao...   enough... I can see ext having a pretty good couple of weeks a head... Lets hope we're all million's richer


----------



## barney (1 September 2006)

Yeah I agree. good luck Jemma Hope you make a squizillion. I dont own any EXT but I know what its like sit and wait (and wait) for something to happen on a share you are banking on. Unfortunately none of mine have produced the goods so far but I am still trying.


----------



## Fab (2 September 2006)

Jemma,

My comment was not aimed to criticize you as I don't really know this stock but from what I read on this forum it looks to me that there is a lot of comment that are made which do not seem to state much facts at all.
You appear to have posted few comments in this forum, I would be interested to understand why you are so bullish on EXT ??
Sounds to me that you picked the wrong stock compared to a stock like AGS which went in a month from 0.3 to almost $1


----------



## Fab (5 September 2006)

Going great today


----------



## bigdog (5 September 2006)

Extract partner is underway to raise $45 million.

Is EXT also in process to raise funding?

From HeraldSun today
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20353244-664,00.html

Tectonic also became a gold producer late last year. It has a joint venture with Extract Resources at the Burnakura gold project in WA and is on schedule to produce about 36,000 ounces of gold this year.

Tectonic in $45m drive

HE company behind the RAV 8 nickel mine in Western Australia is poised to raise as much as $45 million to fund the development of a new gold/copper mine.

Tectonic Resources will to go to the market for funding in the next couple of weeks, with production at the Phillips River mine in WA expected to start early next year.
Tectonic is believed to have received strong interest from British fund managers.

It also has United States commodity trading giant Sempra Metals & Concentrates on its books.

Sempra paid $2 million in January for a 5 per cent stake in the company and the right to buy copper concentrate from the new mine.

Sempra has shown a hunger for Australian resource projects, helping to finance Terramin Australia's Anga zinc project and Hillgrove Resources' Kanmantoo copper mine, both in South Australia.

Phillips River is expected to produce about 250,000 ounces of gold, up to 8300 tonnes of copper in concentrate form and 650,000 ounces of silver over five years.

But Tectonic managing director Steve Norregaard said yesterday he believed exploration would result in a longer-life project.

The ore bodies at Phillips River remain open at depth and strike, but Mr Norregaard believes the real value is in the nearby Trilogy base metals deposit.

Tectonic wants to develop Trilogy as a satellite to Phillips River but the company needs to complete metallurgical work to recover a saleable concentrate first.

Tectonic stopped mining at RAV 8 last November, but Mr Norregaard said yesterday the rising nickel price had prompted the company to consider re-opening the mine on a smaller scale.

RAV 8 has a life-of-mine offtake agreement with BHP Billiton.

Tectonic also became a gold producer late last year. It has a joint venture with Extract Resources at the Burnakura gold project in WA and is on schedule to produce about 36,000 ounces of gold this year.

The company expects to save money by using its infrastructure at RAV 8, about 16km from the new mine.

Tectonic reported a loss of $840,000 in 2004/05, after a record profit of $12.2 million the previous year. It has yet to report its result this year.

Tectonic shares last traded at 13.


----------



## jemma (5 September 2006)

Looks like their finances will easily be fixed.

Last chance to buy in the next few days IMO.


----------



## bigdog (8 September 2006)

Is anyone having problems posting replies to EXT?


----------



## dj_420 (8 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Looks like their finances will easily be fixed.
> 
> Last chance to buy in the next few days IMO.




Jemma that is blatent ramping. last chance to buy??? why? where is there any evidence of that at all? statements like that are not going to increase interest in a stock

i thought we were adding value to this forum, you have quoted others as not adding any value.


----------



## petee (8 September 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Jemma that is blatent ramping. last chance to buy??? why? where is there any evidence of that at all? statements like that are not going to increase interest in a stock
> 
> i thought we were adding value to this forum, you have quoted others as not adding any value.



LOL Cathers..maybe Jemma meant last chance to sell


----------



## petee (8 September 2006)

all jokes aside the market flat to down today so expect red ink..anyhow seems to have buyer support at 8cents and under..just a bit frustrating for the holders sitting over the weekend..thankfully US markets now not so volatile..good luck all with ur EXT holdings


----------



## bigdog (8 September 2006)

Possibilities can be drawn upon once EXT have defined resources!

Rio to extend life of Namibia mine
Wednesday Sep 6 22:35 AEST

"The process (of extending to 2020) is to be detailed. But we can already see our way past 2020 with more years to come," he said.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=142184


Rio Tinto's Rossing Uranium mine in Namibia expects to produce 3,500 tonnes of uranium this year compared to 3,700 tonnes in 2005 and is investing $US120 million ($A156.14 million) to extend its life, a mine official said.

Rossing Uranium's head of corporate affairs Rehabeam Hoveka told Reuters the mine aimed to lift output to 4,500 tonnes soon.

He did not give a date for this target and could not immediately give details on why output would fall this year.

Hoveka said the company was investing $US120 million ($A156.14 million) to extend the life of the mine by 10 years but that it planned to keep it open longer.

Rossing Uranium managing director Mike Leech said at the weekend at an event to mark 30 years of operations at the mine, that its life could be extended until 2020.

"The process (of extending to 2020) is to be detailed. But we can already see our way past 2020 with more years to come," he said.

Rio Tinto is the world's second biggest mining firm, mining and refining materials used in everything from steel to telephone wires.

Prior posting reported that EXT gold mining partner Tectonic was to raise 45 million funding


----------



## johnmwu3 (10 September 2006)

Hi, Jemma
Maybe it's time for you to tell Peter that EXT need some U energy to fly off the ground.
We waiting too long for EXT to take off.
Or maybe EXT got some problem ?
Cheers


----------



## jemma (10 September 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Hi, Jemma
> Maybe it's time for you to tell Peter that EXT need some U energy to fly off the ground.
> We waiting too long for EXT to take off.
> Or maybe EXT got some problem ?
> Cheers




Maybe you should sell???


----------



## dj_420 (10 September 2006)

Hey guys I have been doing a bit of research on EXT and KAH project. IMO if the project actually proves that they have a significant resource then I think the stock that will benefit the most will be KAH.

Im not trying to downramp EXT I just want to show some back of envelope figures based on hypothetical situation.

Ok so lets assume there is a significant deposit of say 30 000 tonnes of u. So 30 000 tonnes = 3 432 000 000 US in situ value =  4 552 000 000 AUD. Now 50% each EXT and KAH = 2 276 000 000

KAH has 50 000 000 million shares on issue = 45.52 AUD per share insitu value or 18 pounds per share. A 100 x increase on current share price.

Now EXT has 850 000 000 shares on issue = 2.70 AUD per share insitu value. A 35 x increase on current share price.

NOW all that is completely hypothetical assuming 30 000 tonnes of minable u and that resource could be developed without further capital raisings. The point im trying to make is amount of shares on issue diluting the value of the deposit. IF the resource proves to be large KAH are going to be the most obvious winners here due to low dilution of resource because of shares on issue.

Im thinking of buying back in, but into KAH instead of EXT. Im not sure how much it costs to develop a u resource but the additional capital is going to produce huge amount of dilution. For EXT to begin going anywhere the sp NEEDS to move up otherwise a placement at this price is just stupid. 

This is where the problem lies for EXT a large placement now would send SP down. They need further funds to continue exp but need sp to rise before a placement can take place. So EXT needs further great ann’s to get sp moving. EXT last two great ann did not get SP moving.

Now I know all the EXT fans are going to jump up and down here. BUT im not arguing there may not be a great resource there, IM worried about placements and dilution. There may in fact be a significant deposit and grades are pointing in that direction.

My question is has anyone considered investing into KAH rather than EXT?

Also if EXT tanks and sp never lifts off as everyone is expecting KAH may rocket so Peter McIntyre gets his $ either way. Probably the bonus of been involved with both companies.


----------



## IGO4IT (10 September 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have been doing a bit of research on EXT and KAH project. IMO if the project actually proves that they have a significant resource then I think the stock that will benefit the most will be KAH.
> 
> Im not trying to downramp EXT I just want to show some back of envelope figures based on hypothetical situation.
> 
> ...




You missed a very important fact....who will own new EPL when it comes???


----------



## dj_420 (10 September 2006)

So the rest of the tennements are all going to be 100% EXT??

i was under the belief that some of these extra tennements are going to be JV with KAH. Why would Peter McIntyre only apply for extra tennements under EXT whe he is in charge of both. Surely it would be in the best interest of both companies to proceed with JV on extra exp.

Im only asking has anyone actually looked at KAH.


----------



## Maverick_571 (10 September 2006)

I don't presume to know much but I was wondering how did you calculate the number of shares KAH have on offer? Is it Market cap divided by share price? I may be wrong but KAH's market cap is 17.91M pound and its share price is 18p, so wouldn't KAH have closer to 100,000,000 shares? Sorry if I made a wrong calculation somewhere along the way...


----------



## Maverick_571 (10 September 2006)

Also, I thought EXT only had 750,000,000 shares on offer?

So, assuming this is right (there's a big chance I'm wrong coz I'm extremely new to the stockmarket)

100,000,000 shares in KAH = 27.76 AUD per share insitu value or 9 pounds per share (assuminge exchange rate is 0.4). A 50x increase in SP

750,000,000 shares in EXT = 3.03 AUD per share insitu value. A 37x increase in SP


----------



## dj_420 (10 September 2006)

i was going of info of original placement. had a look but couldnt see any where where there was another placement. thought original placement was around 45 million shares on issue.

you may be right maverick

it still proves the point even if they have 100 million shares on issue that is 1/8 of the amount EXT has. 



Yeah just found it you are right 100 million shares on issue

so correction would be $22.76 or 9 pounds per share
sorry i was going of original placement info

BUT the issue i was trying to raise was dilution.
KAH have 100 000 000 shares on issue
EXT have 850 000 000 shares on issue


----------



## Maverick_571 (10 September 2006)

Yeah, I understand, you're right, dilution is a problem for EXT's SP...if only EXT could make their gold mine more profitable!


----------



## Maverick_571 (10 September 2006)

Thanks for that research info Cathers, much appreciated. I guess most of us would be happy if EXT's SP ever got close to $1 within the next few years.


----------



## dj_420 (10 September 2006)

The thing is with EXT im worried about dilution. No-one else seems to be worried or talking about this point.
What about the next placement? im concerned that if i bought in the sp would become even more diluted when capital raising comes around again. by comparison the other half of the JV has 100 000 000 shares on issue. they will earn 50% of profits but with much less dilution.

IGO are all the new tennements 100% ext?

they have not got a defined resource yet and a potload of shares.

just by comparison to some other U stocks ive looked at
SMM defined resource 50% 33 000 tonnes of u 200 million shares on issue
MTN defined resource 100% 32 000 tonnes of u 50 million shares on issue

does anyone have any other info on some u stocks?


Dont get me wrong EXT could have a great resource, i just didnt want to park money somewhere where it wasnt doing anything, jumped on CBH, JML, MTN instead and caught an uptrend.


----------



## jemma (10 September 2006)

I go the footy and Collingwood lose and come home to this dribble.

No wonder IGO and I are the best thing in this thread.

As IGO correctly points out, EXT will own the new EPL's 100% and they are due to be approved any day now.

We already discussed the fact both companied will merge anyway.

Plus easier to trade EXT as KAH is illiquid.


----------



## insider (10 September 2006)

Hey I'm fairly new to the thread so can someone please tell me what EPL's are... what I gathered is it is some kind of spaceship. lol


----------



## jemma (10 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey I'm fairly new to the thread so can someone please tell me what EPL's are... what I gathered is it is some kind of spaceship. lol




Extra land.


----------



## petee (10 September 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> The thing is with EXT im worried about dilution. No-one else seems to be worried or talking about this point.
> What about the next placement? im concerned that if i bought in the sp would become even more diluted when capital raising comes around again. by comparison the other half of the JV has 100 000 000 shares on issue. they will earn 50% of profits but with much less dilution.
> 
> IGO are all the new tennements 100% ext?
> ...



Cathers what normally happens with stock like EXT is that they have a capital reconstruction..so as to reduce the amount of shares on issue..so EXT may have a 1 for 10 or 1 for 20 capital reconstruction..if 1 for 10 then the 800million shares on issue would become 80million shares so a 100K holding becomes 10K but the sp increases 10fold..the problem with this is that ur holding is diluted and very often the price drags down again and basically uve lost ur money..hope that wont happen but ive seen this all to often..be aware of this but having said that if EXT is sound then a dilution of capital should be ok


----------



## saichuen (10 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey I'm fairly new to the thread so can someone please tell me what EPL's are... what I gathered is it is some kind of spaceship. lol




i think EPL stands for Exclusive Prospecting Licence.


----------



## IGO4IT (11 September 2006)

New EPL application was done 100% to be EXT's. up to this moment, KAH is not in the picture of the new EPL at all.

Interesting point you need to consider, if KAH & EXT are to "share" new EPL then application wouldn't just exclude KAH, its always better to show on application 2 companies rather than 1 as govts usually like to see big efforts to be done, so application being just under EXT means that EXT is really planning to keep that 1 100% for itself or may be find a "different" partner.

we have to remember that new EPL means new commitment to cash spending on exploration & time commitments, etc...., If I would conclude anything, I would assume that KAH is not ready to be involved in "extra" EPL for thier own reasons, otherwise they would've included their name in application.

still, we don't exclude a merge between both EXT & KAH & we don't assume the merge as well until its at least announced.... so pretty much we can't just assume anything at the moment other than facts we have which is new EPL is 100% EXT's as per application done.....if ever KAH (OR ANY OTHER PARTNER!!    ) would come in & help with new EPL....it will mean that they have to contribute even cash or something else to EXT...who knows!!! 

in a land of possibilites....there's no end...so I think we better stick to current facts until it changes if ever.

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (11 September 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Im only asking has anyone actually looked at KAH.




life in AIM is less than 12 months (too young), expect volatility with no limits...could explode but also market wouldn't mind giving 1/10 of its current value....imo...it needs at least another year to qualify for me to buy in.

initial issue price was a joke & I still think its a way over valued for its "other" projects.

I would defenitely consider it as I said after 1 year & after it declares operational profits/loss.


----------



## jemma (11 September 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> life in AIM is less than 12 months (too young), expect volatility with no limits...could explode but also market wouldn't mind giving 1/10 of its current value....imo...it needs at least another year to qualify for me to buy in.
> 
> initial issue price was a joke & I still think its a way over valued for its "other" projects.
> 
> I would defenitely consider it as I said after 1 year & after it declares operational profits/loss.




Looks like it might be going back to support for the third time at 7 if 8.1 does not hold.


----------



## insider (12 September 2006)

Wow Jemma that's A bit of a negative spill from ya... Why the sudden change in sentiment you've been saying how its gonna bust through 11 cents and your saying 7. Not Picking on you Jemma   But I'd think we'd all benefit If people would give the source of the information before they post it so that we don't have the blind leading the blind... you dig? Some people have made some outrageous posts and claims but where did they source it. Oh by the way Peoples... what do yas think about a possible bear market in the resources sector?


----------



## havingfun (12 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I go the footy and Collingwood lose and come home to this dribble.
> 
> No wonder IGO and I are the best thing in this thread.
> 
> ...




I bet there are a few investors here who wish they knew they were following the advice of a collingwood supporter earlier........


----------



## petee (12 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Wow Jemma that's A bit of a negative spill from ya... Why the sudden change in sentiment you've been saying how its gonna bust through 11 cents and your saying 7. Not Picking on you Jemma   But I'd think we'd all benefit If people would give the source of the information before they post it so that we don't have the blind leading the blind... you dig? Some people have made some outrageous posts and claims but where did they source it. Oh by the way Peoples... what do yas think about a possible bear market in the resources sector?



hi Insider..cannot be a general bear market for resources as China and Indias economic demand for metals and other commodities will continue strongly..not to mention the energy issue heating up(excuse the pun).important thing is weed out the garbage amongst the gems..and remember many grassroots explorers will boom..its just a matter of time..just because a stock is a "bluechip"resource stock today doesnt mean it will be in the future and vice versa..its all relative


----------



## Alfredbra (14 September 2006)

the talk of EXT is dieing down? this used to be one of the most popular threads here on this forum, has everybody goten bored of the stock?


----------



## johnmwu3 (14 September 2006)

ExT may got board problem , 5 month drilling passed, and no major results come out.
First they ann. drilling may take 4 month, or maybe they found no other U.
ExT MD  Peter should be a layman of mining.
He got a company , but not know how to manage it effectly. so ExT got a huge share and still a baby junior, but the money is away.
Last time he ann. shere issue and later withdraw, that's made lot of joking.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 September 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> ExT may got board problem , 5 month drilling passed, and no major results come out.
> First they ann. drilling may take 4 month, or maybe they found no other U.
> ExT MD  Peter should be a layman of mining.
> He got a company , but not know how to manage it effectly. so ExT got a huge share and still a baby junior, but the money is away.
> Last time he ann. shere issue and later withdraw, that's made lot of joking.




John, 

i think you got EXT mistaken for another company.

look up their news, last results just came out last month!!!!!

not sure what you mean by MAJOR results, but as far as I know, what we had was major!!

I'm not posting because I'm hiding my EXT shares in the "after xmas" tray, not worried or bothered with all what's happening in it now.

read more about the company & Peter McIntyre is 1 of the best in the business. read more about his history before judging him.

cheers,


----------



## insider (18 September 2006)

Does anyone know when any announcements or drilling reports are coming? EXT normally send out a price sensitive announcement every month! And they haven't yet. A bit weird. Comments...?


----------



## MoMoney (18 September 2006)

next results in a week or two?  
 Big Money will be backing when new licences are granted very soon? 
  im EXciTed


----------



## johnmwu3 (18 September 2006)

Now that EXT got the bottom price, institutional investor( big buyer) just buy at this price, they havn't bought enough , so the price can't keep rising,  when the two ann. came out , the SP rise and later down again, so we may just keep our stake, Waiting.....
Cheers
John3


----------



## Casual_Investor (18 September 2006)

john, please improve English skills.

Thanks.

And also.. I dont get it. If you keep saying negative things about EXT, why dont you just sell the stock and move to the stocks you beleive in?

I (stupidly) bought this stock when it was being highly ramped, lost a bit of money, sold, moved on, put my money in other stocks and lost more! (due to market crash), but still holding them. 

Oh well.. got a fair bit to learn in the market, but after all money isnt everything.

Cheers.


----------



## IGO4IT (18 September 2006)

Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> I (stupidly) bought this stock when it was being highly ramped, lost a bit of money, sold, moved on, put my money in other stocks and lost more! (due to market crash), but still holding them.
> 
> Oh well.. got a fair bit to learn in the market, but after all money isnt everything.
> 
> Cheers.




Casual, don't feel that you're the only one losing, many of those with ages of experience lost as well & big values....if that makes you feel any better 

In general, I could easily say, if ever since May until now I was patient enough in many stocks, I would've still made money, the problem is......I wasn't patient!!

Keep the spirit up    & yes, money is not everything


----------



## insider (18 September 2006)

Hey John the biggest problem with being negative is that you'll sell too early in a rise, or worse yet sell when it's fallen... that's been my experience with AGS, the most recent experience for me


----------



## Casual_Investor (18 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey John the biggest problem with being negative is that you'll sell too early in a rise, or worse yet sell when it's fallen... that's been my experience with AGS, the most recent experience for me




Well I know EXT is probably an exception, but you can never be sure a price will go up just because its fallen. Take BUY for an example. Doesnt look like thats going up any time soon 

IGO, thanks for the that  Im only a uni studnet with limited cash anyway so yeh.. not like the big boys out there who may have lost alot. I bet small so lose small. Still a lesson though. Hopefully when Im on a high income Ill know enough about the stock market not to blow it all on stupidity :d


----------



## Archinos (19 September 2006)

hmmm... so they've raised some more cash.


----------



## insider (19 September 2006)

In my opinion the results look pretty ordinary. Infact I don't think there was a signiicant improvement from the last update. Oh well let's see how the day pans out


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

Issuing shares at $0.065 to 'key investors' must be worrying to holders buying in at higher levels. And why buy now with the price at a large premium to that issue price? Do they want the stock to go down to 6.5c? Bizaar.


----------



## havingfun (19 September 2006)

Share placement to 'Sophisticated investors' @6.5c.....mmm not sure what sort of investors that makes the rest of the market?


----------



## Fab (19 September 2006)

I don't like the term " Sophisticated " investor. Do that mean we are all dumb for buying at the current price


----------



## Archinos (19 September 2006)

havingfun said:
			
		

> Share placement to 'Sophisticated investors' @6.5c.....mmm not sure what sort of investors that makes the rest of the market?



Bunnies?
Anyway, I would have liked to have seen something else on the statement re use of the funds for more Husab drilling, scoping etc. Still, it's an extra $2.4 mill... Those rigs should still be pounding away over there - any guesses as to when we might expect the next rnd of results - end o the mth?


----------



## petee (19 September 2006)

havingfun said:
			
		

> Share placement to 'Sophisticated investors' @6.5c.....mmm not sure what sort of investors that makes the rest of the market?



worrying sign really..having to raise more cash at .065..arent there any confident "sophisticated" investors in the current shareprice..like i said long ago..be careful of this one as more and more share placements will ultimately lead to share consolidation..should see levels at .065 soon and i think not really good for all the current holders..pity really but this is the crap that goes on in the "penny dreadful" market..only 1 in 20 any good..anyway keep chin up and hope for the best.


----------



## havingfun (19 September 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Bunnies?
> Anyway, I would have liked to have seen something else on the statement re use of the funds for more Husab drilling, scoping etc. Still, it's an extra $2.4 mill... Those rigs should still be pounding away over there - any guesses as to when we might expect the next rnd of results - end o the mth?




I would have thought getting some of their options converted would have been a better way of rasing 2.4mil??
Bunnies ....Archinos you are too polite!!I'm sure they have another word for it.I dont own any and never have ,so its easy for me to be critical,but that was just the WRONG wording for that release.Anything else..industry,enthusiastic,mining...god i dont know ,but not sophisticated....sounds like a speech writer for the president..


----------



## insider (19 September 2006)

Hey... guys don't worry about it. The offer is to sophisticated investors... This means dudes that are stock brokers, own firms or have a portfolio of 2million dollars or more. They offer at a discounted price to attract investors. They're looking for long term investors not day traders like yourselves. Fact is this is more like a closed door kind of sale. As for the timing of the announcements, well they can't control the release times because the asx investigates that sort of crap. So hold on. But there are more husab updates on the way soon


----------



## Archinos (19 September 2006)

Thanks insider. I wasn't worried, I was just jumping on the 'have a whinge' bandwagon since I don't qualify as a sophisticated investor (ever hopeful though!). 
As an example from Orbit Capital private banking website:

"2. Sophisticated Investors

A person who has net assets of $2.5 million or has gross income for each of the last two financial years of at least $250,000 a year....  A qualified accountant must certify that the person/entity satisfies this criteria and this certification must be no more than two years old."
sophisticated investors 
They probably know what they're getting themselves into...


----------



## nizar (19 September 2006)

i agree.
placement at 6.5c is too much of a discount to the current market price
even if it goes through those "sophisticated investors" will dump on market and ensure the sp will not move for at least a month.
and i thought one of the key pros to this company was the management.
this is their 2nd screw up in recent times, after the other capital raising that was retracted.


----------



## MoMoney (19 September 2006)

if you were going to fork out over $2mill, would you want a little discount?

read the ann people..." The board, after considering various funding arrangements, are confident that the key nature of the placement applicants adds considerable strength to the company's register".

Peter Mc is the largest shareholder and did not put 37mill shares in the hands of cowboys!!

Funding taken care of, more results, new tenements, all before xmas!  Ho Ho Ho


----------



## x2rider (19 September 2006)

yeah Nizar 
  Have to admit they must be sitting on a bit of a resource but in any company it's the management that does the Biz . 
 We have to two bad moves by management in the last couple of months , both of which has seen a fall in the share price . Would be intersting to see who's doing all the buying each time that this bad news is made public . 
 I am still holding and at the moment and just in the red . I was in the green and hope to be there again but the road ahead is a bit "Cloudy "

 Cheers  Martin 

 Ps . I rate myself as a sofisticated investor as well . I wore a tie when I went to school and put my hand over my mouth when I cough


----------



## dj_420 (19 September 2006)

i agree with nizar.

i am very glad i sidelined my money about a month back when i was only slightly in the red. since then many other u exp have rocketed and taken off, AGS, BMN and EXT is still trending sideways and now will probably start trending downwards.

mgt has made some bad decisions in the past which has had sig impact on the sp.

there are now how many shares on issue?? this $2 something million in the coffers will keep EXT going for how long?? this is a huge drilling campaign and they have only just begun, they had completed 400 metres of an area 4 km long. if it took 6 months to do 400 metres it will take 60 months (5 years) to finish drilling. it just seems to be slower than other miners for some reason

pls correct me if im wrong in any area.

how many more placements will be needed to finish drilling. i just think the dilution will kill the sp and future value for this company


----------



## johnmwu3 (19 September 2006)

Today's ann. just let us see why EXT stay at the bottom ( down from 15c) for so long , and make us know how Peter's management proficiency, and why EXT got so huge shares in placement, maybe EXT just sit in a huge U mountain but Peter doesn't know how to dig it out profitably.


----------



## MoMoney (19 September 2006)

well all i know is my criteria for quality management was met when i researched and bought and went long 1year ago. 
Now im up over 110% for the year!

So if you bought at the top, well i see your discontent, but your time perseption is short and not long and its just a case of re adjusting your trading plan/style/stratergy.

This is a long stock for me and i buy what others throw away, which is usually at the bottom      and i have been buying in the low 7's


----------



## dj_420 (19 September 2006)

a lot of people would have already made a lot of money of this stock. But from here i dont see a huge upside. they will have to sitting on an absolute mountain of u to be able to move sp considerably. 30 000 tonnes plus of medium grade u is what they need. anything less on a low grade and i dont see the sp budging.

- do they have almost 900 million shares on issue now??
- they have drilled only 400 metres
- they have drilled only 400 metres in 6 months
- they only have $2.5 million to continue exp (how long will that last)
- mgt have made some critical errors

MoMoney im not disagreeing that you have made significant gains on this stock. i would have liked to have bought in around 2-3 cents. but from here i dont see multibaggers happening. maybe if you bought in around 2 cents.

the u stocks i like now are the ones that have JORC deposits already and are drilling to increase tonnage. these ones will see the greatest exposure to a u shortage in 5-7 years time (apart from current producers).


----------



## Alfredbra (19 September 2006)

does anyone out there have any positives on this stock??? im in red lost money but still am holding


----------



## shy (19 September 2006)

MoMoney said:
			
		

> if you were going to fork out over $2mill, would you want a little discount?




Yes, you would want a discount but why discount from 7.2 c when you can discount from 15c. Are they in such a bad financial state? If you are that sure that you have loads of U why not wait for some drilling results and then sell?

I bought in at 7.6c in June to see it go to 11c in July and I am sorry I did not sell then. My only hope now is that whoever bought those shares, knows more then we are how much U they really have.


----------



## nizar (19 September 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> a lot of people would have already made a lot of money of this stock. But from here i dont see a huge upside. they will have to sitting on an absolute mountain of u to be able to move sp considerably. 30 000 tonnes plus of medium grade u is what they need. anything less on a low grade and i dont see the sp budging.
> 
> - do they have almost 900 million shares on issue now??
> - they have drilled only 400 metres
> ...




Agree, this stock is becoming a joke.
They wouldnt have to keep raising money if their gold operation was actually PROFITABLE.
And 400m in 6 months!!?? WTF??

Look at how fast EVE have got their JORC, only started drilling a few months ago (after EXT) and already a JORC resource estimate, which will probably be increased by the time EXT get upto 800m!

Mo Money - yeh patience is important. But EXT was 11c+ in april... why would u readjust your strategy for this dog, ooops i meant for this stock

Short term traders have already been out and long-term believers, ooops i meant investors, would be accumulating at these prices


----------



## Alfredbra (19 September 2006)

IGOT4IT and JEMMA. I would really appreciate your thoughts


----------



## IGO4IT (19 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Agree, this stock is becoming a joke.
> They wouldnt have to keep raising money if their gold operation was actually PROFITABLE.
> And 400m in 6 months!!?? WTF??
> 
> ...




Gold operations is very expensive?....Yes....if anyone considered gold operations to be of any kind of help then you need to re-adjust your calculation skills.

No cash to keep driliing? drilling will need a lot of money & personally I wouldn't pay more than 6.5c if I was to get few million shares. big buyers need discounts!!!! Job had to be done easy or hard way, more cash is needed to keep going & someone thought of putting their money on the line with that little price........don't know if anyone here would have the same guts to do the same thing??!!!!!

Uranium is the key, current grades found are very good, gold is looking very bullish on short to medium term (refer to gold predictions in general).

End of story, this is a stock that could possibly move around decemeber.

Note: we should've been getting some results instead of the finance news, possibly the new grades results to come up within this week! just guessing, so they put bad news first & good news to come & wash up the effect of the bad news 

also EXT has an EPL to be given any time now, that could give an extra push if & when given.

as for mining the grades they found.........big question mark here on who will they partner with to get the actual mining job done as mining has major expenses & some big move must happen then!!!

I'm still hiding my stocks for XMAS, if you're after a short term gain....defenitely look somewhere else...this one will be very tricky on short term.

do your own research & this is not a financial advise of course.


----------



## dj_420 (19 September 2006)

I think if you want a penny hopeful then AEX is a way better punt than EXT. AEX already has defined resource 11 000 tonnes of u and 2 500 000 ounces of gold.


----------



## petee (19 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey... guys don't worry about it. The offer is to sophisticated investors... This means dudes that are stock brokers, own firms or have a portfolio of 2million dollars or more. They offer at a discounted price to attract investors. They're looking for long term investors not day traders like yourselves. Fact is this is more like a closed door kind of sale. As for the timing of the announcements, well they can't control the release times because the asx investigates that sort of crap. So hold on. But there are more husab updates on the way soon



hmmm dont agree Insider...EXT only raised a crappy $2million with another whopping 37million shares..no sofisticated so called investors care about this one..i smell a rat sorry to say..


----------



## Casual_Investor (19 September 2006)

haha jemma.. werent you predicting an 11 cent break two weeks ago? So according to you this stock should be worth like 15 cents now.

Oh well. Ppl get it wrong. All the best with this stock for those who hold. I bailed shortly after i bought it lolz.


----------



## petee (19 September 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> IGOT4IT and JEMMA. I would really appreciate your thoughts



bail out before they hit 2 cents


----------



## Alfredbra (19 September 2006)

ill give it a go, already lost money dont really care anymore. I dont really care much about the short term as im looking really only at long term stocks here. However there are just so many out there also that do show alot of better potential than EXT, however i took a punt with this one at 8c a while back and am slightly under. I havnet been following this stock as closely as my others, as i dont have a great amount invested. who knows, this one could be a winner!


----------



## nizar (19 September 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Gold operations is very expensive?....Yes....if anyone considered gold operations to be of any kind of help then you need to re-adjust your calculation skills.





IGO, i could name you about 100 companies in which their gold production is profitable. Why cant EXT be one of them. Not sure what u mean here.

But u must admit - 6 months to drill 400m is a bit slow

And u must admit - management havent been impressive the last couple of months. Even though u think todays announcement was bullish, the sp closed lower, which means that the market didnt think it is, and the market is what will ultimately decide the value of a company.

EPL has been a long long wait

The flow of news is just too long, traders dont like waiting, and in stocks where there are 800million odd shares, this is what happens. IGO did u see how long it took EVE from start of drilling until JORC estimate?


----------



## johnno261 (19 September 2006)

All you negative sheep here on the EXT can sell up your EXT's. I soaked up 1/10th of todays volume. Todays placement was done swiftly and was not a huge placement.Think management placed their cards well with announcement and this has only given me a more bullish outlook on this baby. Sell sheep because I have fact,EXT is going to fly soon.All the best.


----------



## IGO4IT (20 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> IGO, i could name you about 100 companies in which their gold production is profitable. Why cant EXT be one of them. Not sure what u mean here.
> 
> But u must admit - 6 months to drill 400m is a bit slow
> 
> ...





Nizar,

I have the same idea like you that they should lift up their game& make their gold operations more profitable, the fact is .......up to this moment...they're not.

they mentioned on last qrtrly that they've paid for onsite accomodation ($2m) to lower accomodation expenses which possibly could be the reason for high cost/ounce. once again, we don't know the new figures of the current production cost/ounce AFTER introducting the new accomodation to see if it really gave us some savings or not!!!

I'm dealing with current facts with current info given to market, gold is not really profitable (price & qty wise) & game is all about uranium potential. same as any other uranium minor compnay, we could consider EXT to have no gold production until any news of new production costing is out & if we see its profitable for any reason then obviously that could be a change. but until then, we need to consider a "realistic" fact that gold production has no current value to EXT.

Management didn't really impress me lately starting the SPP withdrawal & I think that mining management should defenitely have great minds in mining strategies not financial strategies, defenitely whoever is the brain behind the finaincial side of EXT stuffed up few times in last few months.

once again, Uranium is on the rise (price/ounce wise) & every day we have new higher grades, if we even have management of gold or monkeys running the show, the grades found will do the talking & real mining capacity is what will determine the share price. 

we're due for new grades news, mostly if new grades are good, then placement for such a pity qty will be forgotten easily. 

I'm still convinced that EXT "could" be better medium term investment than short term....on short term its too volatile for me & its not the number of shares that made it that way.... its the misteriousness of the process that's making them a higher risk than others.....practically, no one knows what will happen next!

For those who can't sleep at night, I really think we're still on the same trading range, make sure you have a technical stop loss strictly below the trading range & you should be safe, actually the trading range is NOT rectangular, its uptrending but slowly, I can say that because lows reached are always HIGHER than ones reached before.

cheers,


----------



## petee (20 September 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> All you negative sheep here on the EXT can sell up your EXT's. I soaked up 1/10th of todays volume. Todays placement was done swiftly and was not a huge placement.Think management placed their cards well with announcement and this has only given me a more bullish outlook on this baby. Sell sheep because I have fact,EXT is going to fly soon.All the best.



goodluck to u johnno but as far as im concerned the only ones who did well are the ones at 2cents..once EXT get back to reality ur shares will be diluted at least 90% in the share cosolidation and then ur simply ......EXT announce this and that but facts are the company cant run coz the capitalisation is way to high..this baby hasnt got any cashflow and wont have for the foreseeable future except raising more cash thru massive share placements to who???sofisticated investors..what a joke..show me something positive and i will feel bullish.at the moment its bearish total


----------



## Archinos (20 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> ..
> Look at how fast EVE have got their JORC, only started drilling a few months ago (after EXT) and already a JORC resource estimate, which will probably be increased by the time EXT get up to 800m!..




All things being equal this would be a valid comparison. But they're not.
From 19/9/06 EVE: "Uranium mineralisation occurs in two sub-horizontal layers, and is of the style referred to as
sandstone-type uranium mineralisation.
• The mineralisation is mostly located within 50m of surface.
..vertical aircore holes.."
EVE's smallish deposit is suited to this type of shallow speed drilling. Good for them.

EXT are diamond coring, drilling moderate depth holes thru mixed metamorphic and granitic material - once thru the weathered zone drilling is going to be slow. Companies with less confidence in what they have will usually start with a cheaper & faster drill campaign, release results with the priviso 'indicative', and then follow up with diamond coring to get the best/reliable data for scoping studies etc (eg AGS). EXT have cut to the chase by diamond drilling & look to have a potentially sizable deposit - the geological set up & associations look pretty straight fwd. I agree the no. shares that are out there may be a negative, however I see lots of potential geologically & corporate wise for these guys (Rossing: Rio; PDN...)- add to that the U3O8 frenzy that the market is working itself into and there's plenty of scope for gain (and pain...).
My reading was that the hike in price we saw over the last few days up until announcement was anticipation of new results. We got a bit blind sided there - the results are still to come. Anyway, this time of yr is always slow...


----------



## insider (20 September 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> goodluck to u johnno but as far as im concerned the only ones who did well are the ones at 2cents..once EXT get back to reality ur shares will be diluted at least 90% in the share cosolidation and then ur simply ......EXT announce this and that but facts are the company cant run coz the capitalisation is way to high..this baby hasnt got any cashflow and wont have for the foreseeable future except raising more cash thru massive share placements to who???sofisticated investors..what a joke..show me something positive and i will feel bullish.at the moment its bearish total




Petee what you have described here is exactly what a speculative stock is. Don't for a second act like your surprised they're not making money. AGS don't make money and their market captial pushed about 200 million a few weeks ago. Infact there are so many of these companies doing the same what makes you single this one out? Quite frankly the biggest problem with the forums is that it seems like some people just simply dump their frustrations out in a thread instead of providing conctructive thought. 

There are still results to come out, wait till they do then cry in pain or joy or both. The 37million shares at 6.5 cents to sophisticated investors gives me more confidence in the company that they are looking into the future and will release an updated prospectus. It's a good thing. 

I make my decisions based on logical and emotionless thinking and not on addictive natural chemicals my body makes. In other words no one should start saying the sky is falling whilst they can't explain how it never touches the ground. From 7 to 2 cents is a pretty big drop so please explain how that will come about? I got my information earlier from a simple phone call. 

P.S. Don't take it personally


----------



## IGO4IT (20 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Petee what you have described here is exactly what a speculative stock is. Don't for a second act like your surprised they're not making money. AGS don't make money and their market captial pushed about 200 million a few weeks ago. Infact there are so many of these companies doing the same what makes you single this one out? Quite frankly the biggest problem with the forums is that it seems like some people just simply dump their frustrations out in a thread instead of providing conctructive thought.
> 
> There are still results to come out, wait till they do then cry in pain or joy or both. The 37million shares at 6.5 cents to sophisticated investors gives me more confidence in the company that they are looking into the future and will release an updated prospectus. It's a good thing.
> 
> ...




Honestly & I don't mean to ramp by any meaning whatsoever....this is 1 of the most logical posts I heard lately in here on EXT thread.

a free advise for those with little patience & get scared a lot.....use your money & open a convienience store better than trading stocks.

we play the game but we don't test its rules every time we play....there are logics, dreams & nightmares......mostly logics happen!

thanks insider for a balanced post.

its hardly & very unlikly for EXT to fall to 2c unless a major disastor happens......not by any chance solely based on regular day to day dynamics.

cheers,


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2006)

i think he was trying to say, those who have held from 2c.

i couldnt foresee the sp drop to 2c either. i just like the look of other u companies at the moment.

cheers


----------



## petee (20 September 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Petee what you have described here is exactly what a speculative stock is. Don't for a second act like your surprised they're not making money. AGS don't make money and their market captial pushed about 200 million a few weeks ago. Infact there are so many of these companies doing the same what makes you single this one out? Quite frankly the biggest problem with the forums is that it seems like some people just simply dump their frustrations out in a thread instead of providing conctructive thought.
> 
> There are still results to come out, wait till they do then cry in pain or joy or both. The 37million shares at 6.5 cents to sophisticated investors gives me more confidence in the company that they are looking into the future and will release an updated prospectus. It's a good thing.
> 
> ...



ok ill explain insider.....as i said earlier there will be a share capital consolidation..this isnt if its when..so lets say they announce the consolidation when EXT are 8 cents..1 new share of every 10 for example..then 900million shares on issue become 90 million new shares..lets assume a simple shareholder has 100,000EXT shares pre consolidation.now he owns only 10,000post consolidation and yes the shares are now worth 80cents..as is normal in 95% of this situation the shares drift back to say 20cents over a short period and it is likely as with the slow and expensive drill program..there is ur 2cents price again..mayb im right mayb im wrong..only time will tell and it just as easy could go down to 2cents pre consolidation too..anyhow i hope im wrong but i smell a rat and am sorry no offence as i love to see ppl make profits..only EXT im not sure..goodluck guys and as u said..yep its a spec stock so high return high risk is the order of the day


----------



## Maverick_571 (21 September 2006)

Petee, if the SP does fall back down to 20cent from 80cents after the consolidation, you're telling me that as more and more drilling results get announced, EXT's market cap will drop from 60mil to 15mil??? Sorry, is there something I'm not taking into account here? Ok, even if we do take into account the drilling program's cost and time, I just don't see the SP falling that much...


----------



## johnno261 (21 September 2006)

Geez people here on the EXT thread seem to know alot about EXT's future. 1 for 10 consolidations then share price going backwards in a big way?? 
Everybodys opnions here are only opinions. Lets all be open minded and allow this company to prove up their resource.Sure more funds will be required for further drilling, but hey if the resource base continues to grow and drill results continue to flow thru with credibility as they have, well future funding will not be a problem and possibly dilution wont be much more. So many options, China may take up an agreement,options may be put forth,Kalahari may issue more shares, EXT may list on the THX or AIM etc tc............
Possibilities are endless.  
Maybe there will be a consolidation for 2 for 10 or 1 for 10, who knows?
Fact is nobody knows so as i do, dont take notice of anybody's posts on any forum and do your own research and dont allow anybody to distort the big picture if you have faith in this company as I do. I dont care what any one says, but the potential here as i stated at the start of this year and late last year is huge and recent results have only confirmed to everybody that this potential is becoming clearer.
Cheers


----------



## johnno261 (21 September 2006)

Who knows, the other future funding may come from a Joint Venture with RIO or Paladin? RIO have  a $120 million US budget to extend the minelife of Rossing which may also incorporate Husab as part of their  intentions? The Chineese or India or US may take up agreements with EXT? The US were quick to take up contracts with PDN, so anything may happen.
Lets all be open minded to the possibilities, but first lets allow drill results to determine EXT's future. They so far have been very encouraging despite only a small section of such a big strike zone.
Cheers


----------



## Fab (21 September 2006)

When are the next results due ?


----------



## dj_420 (21 September 2006)

i personally think its funny how much money ppl will put into speccie stocks, i was doing the same during the beginning of the year and whilst doing so past up on some bargains.

i look try to at fundamentals now, not the what could be and what should be

with EXT has been slowly dropping for a while now and that is following very good news. i wouldnt like to see what sp does following a bad ann.


----------



## johnno261 (21 September 2006)

simple dj, dont purchase EXT stock and i hope your not holding any with your negative sentiment!!


----------



## jemma (24 September 2006)

I dont post here anymore as I am sick of people attacking me.

I have heaps of news as I speak with Peter Mac all the time. In fact I am meeting with him at the next broker presentation.

I know more than enough so will post in December when things warm up.

BUT for now will only state this:

1. EPLs coming soon
2. Next drilling results due in next 2 weeks
3. Wait to see who the sophisicated investors are (this is the key)
4. Peter Mac going os to London and Toronto in discussions with instos.
5. Drilling campaign about to get serious now they have the funds
6. Look at FORSYS Valencia deposit, that company is now 2.25 (next door)

I am not replying to anyone so all the best to everyone who stick long term.

Whiners please sell and look elsewhere for profit.


----------



## johnno261 (24 September 2006)

would not worry at all Jemma about those whom have been giving you unwanted attention regarding EXT. It is those whom post minimal such as you and I, that really know whats going on behind the scenes with macca and EXT. Those whom post absolute dribble and downramp or upramp this stock continously are doing so at their own stupidity. 
I too Jemma have been accumulating with absolute confidence.
Speak again December and we can laugh at all the posts on ASF until then, but i know who will have the last laugh in relation to the SP. US!!! 
Cheers
Johnno


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Those whom post absolute dribble and downramp or upramp this stock continously are doing so at their own stupidity.
> 
> I too Jemma have been accumulating with absolute confidence.
> 
> ...




The irony of this posts just cracks me up. Good luck Johnno.


----------



## dj_420 (28 September 2006)

i dont know what is going on with EXT sp has been slumping and other uranium stocks have been performing. spot price of urnanium is up.

seems to be stuck around the 7.2 - 7.5 cent mark.


----------



## Fab (28 September 2006)

What about this new announcement? Looks rather positive.


----------



## Mellow77 (28 September 2006)

I am a beginner in stocks, but if I was the sophisticated investor with buying price of .65, why not to sell it now and make sophisticated profit of 20%?
  hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

I bought this for .91  seems it takes ages to make profit for me

cheers!


----------



## Alfredbra (28 September 2006)

brang the sp up a bit for a little while just then a few sell off's now back to todays open. lol


----------



## chris1983 (28 September 2006)

People are frustrated.  I'm not holding heaps of these anymore but thinking of getting back in


----------



## Alfredbra (28 September 2006)

I will still hold untill next year. Its only a small amount in which i am not too worried about.


----------



## RickG (28 September 2006)

Well I got some more today, cant believe that even after the announcement I still got some more at 7.5 cents.  Quite a healthy few more as well.   

From a TA POV, compare the buy side to the sell.  Look at the buyers lining up.   I just dont understand why people are selling.

Fundamentally EXT just keeps getting better and better, yet at 7.5 cents it has a lower market Cap than a few other more favoured Ur explorers that have not even released drilling results.  And dont forget EXT currently produces gold.

EXT has got to be one of the more wierder stocks going around.  While I have never claimed EXT will get to $1+ like some others here.  AT 7.5 cents IMO it is riduculasly undervalued.

Bring on 30 cents plus, and with todays 'top-up' I can retire to that greek island I so badly want.

Cheers, and good luck to all.


----------



## Archinos (28 September 2006)

Rick
not Ios is it? I spent 4 summer seasons there in the early 90's. That's where I intend to retire. EXT just gets better & better.


----------



## Fab (28 September 2006)

Why is EXT so good ???? Not really producing anything to my knowledge


----------



## jemma (28 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why is EXT so good ???? Not really producing anything to my knowledge




Paladin produces nothing as well at the moment at is $4.60

BMN hasn't drilled a hole and is $1.24

That is why EXT is worth a lot more, look at the grades.


----------



## chris1983 (28 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Paladin produces nothing as well at the moment at is $4.60
> 
> BMN hasn't drilled a hole and is $1.24
> 
> That is why EXT is worth a lot more, look at the grades.




Hey hey dont bag BMN's share price.  I bought your attention to them and no one was interested.  They are 1.24 because they have less shares on issue and look like their potential deposits could be huge.  They have a better % owning in their tenements also.

Now back onto EXT and where it can go.  I believe it can go to 20 cents over a 6 month period.  Market sentiment towards the stock is causing it not to rise atm.  As long as they keep getting good grades and continue to map out the resource its looking in good shape.


----------



## MoMoney (28 September 2006)

wait till they let this off its leash.  When when are seeing over 100mill vol.    Nearly there


----------



## bigdog (29 September 2006)

How does ext measure up?

Todays The Australian:
Grade school
CRITERION
Tim Boreham 
September 29, 2006

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20494254-23634,00.html

Paragraphs reported:
So how do punters sort the yellowcake from the chaff? Grigor suggests a decent deposit needs to be at least 5000 tonnes, at a grade of at least 0.07 per cent uranium oxide. On his reckoning, eight of the 17 emerging producers are dealing with grades below 0.05 per cent. 

Market cap is also a handy ready reckoner. Most stocks valued at under $20 million are a value punt, but anything over $50 million needs more than blue sky to justify the valuation. 

For instance, Bannerman Resources (BMN, $1.24) has reported exciting Namibian drilling results, but should the stock be valued at $75 million? 

Compass Resources (CMR, $4.89) has a market cap of $600 million but only a low-grade resource of 4000 tonnes at Mt Fitch in the NT. To be fair, Compass also has its Brown's Oxide base metals project, which muddies the valuation. 

In terms of "speculative buy" prospects, Criterion prefers those with some hope of production or a half-decent deposit. 

Paladin Resources (PDN, $4.74) is in the throes of commissioning its Langer Heinrich deposit in Namibia, with eventual planned output of 2.6 million pounds. The first shipment is due in early 2007. Paladin also plans to develop its 13,000 tonne Kayelekera deposit (northern Malawi), with full operations planned for 2008. 

Summit Resources (SMM, $1.53) has a nice 12,800 tonne deposit in northern Queensland, but an obstacle in the form of a re-elected state Labor Government. We say HOLD for a longer-term punt that Premier Peter Beattie turns to uranium policy after tackling health, water and the next photo op. 

Marathon also deserves a nod because it looks like Crosby will have to improve its 68c a share offer to gain control.


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I dont post here anymore as I am sick of people attacking me.
> 
> I have heaps of news as I speak with Peter Mac all the time. In fact I am meeting with him at the next broker presentation.
> 
> ...




Is it December already?


----------



## chris1983 (29 September 2006)

bigdog said:
			
		

> Market cap is also a handy ready reckoner. Most stocks valued at under $20 million are a value punt, but anything over $50 million needs more than blue sky to justify the valuation.
> 
> For instance, Bannerman Resources (BMN, $1.24) has reported exciting Namibian drilling results, but should the stock be valued at $75 million?




Poor guy.  He's obviously missed out on BMN.  Anyone got his phone number?  I should give him a call because they will keep going up. I think there is plenty blue sky for BMN.  He Probably missed out on Paladin also.  Would of thought there was no blue sky for them too in the beginning.

Extract will come good as drilling continues.  I'm going to top up eventually.  In reality Extract holders should want Bannerman to fire.  Market interest and sentiment towards Uranium in Namibia is in full swing.  If Bannerman are another Paladin the Extract SP will also be influenced.  Extract also have a prime location and look to have a good resource.  If they do get granted their new EPL and continue to find more uranium the price wont stay as it is.  You can already factor in the later on what I mentioned.  The will surely continue to find more uranium.


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2006)

$0.072 looks to be a pretty solid support area for this, although if if goes below it could go freefall. Seems to be a pretty good trade at these levels.


----------



## Ken (29 September 2006)

i have jumped in today.

not a massive order.

$1300 is a cheeky flutter at this one.

may the asx gods be in my hands


----------



## Bullion (29 September 2006)

I bought in today too...


----------



## Ken (29 September 2006)

predictions for this guys.

from those who have been following the stock what are we waiting for on this one?

time frames etc?  I am not a day trader. So dont mind the volatility of it.  As i will be there at the end, good or bad!


----------



## Ken (30 September 2006)

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060929/pdf/3yrkrxbvg6yvd.pdf

does this mean that they have received extra funding and have sold part of the company at 6.5 cents a unit.   

Will this mean share price will drop to 6.5 cents?  either way time will tell and if it does we will all be smiling.


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060929/pdf/3yrkrxbvg6yvd.pdf
> 
> does this mean that they have received extra funding and have sold part of the company at 6.5 cents a unit.
> 
> Will this mean share price will drop to 6.5 cents?  either way time will tell and if it does we will all be smiling.




Doesn't mean it'll drop to this price. It's set to attract the 'sophisicated' investors. It's diluting the value of the company slightly. 

$0.07 is a critical level for EXT. Through that and it's all the way to $0.03. There would be quite a few stop loss orders set around $0.065 I reckon. 

Generally lower highs coming to a point in the next few days/weeks spells a critical time. Needs some good news out of Husab.


----------



## Ken (30 September 2006)

well the graph doesnt look too good.

what program do you use for that?


----------



## Alfredbra (30 September 2006)

SP has hit the 7c support and below twice but has always seemed to recover to high levels, lets see if we can get third time lucky


----------



## jemma (30 September 2006)

Why do a placement and let it collapse??

What type of sophisicated investors do you think they have on the register??

Come on, just shaking the tree here before lift off.

Go back to the fundamental grades they keep releasing. They are on the way to proving up a mineable resource here.

Be patient, but agreed next week is critical.


----------



## jemma (30 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Is it December already?




Grow some nuts kennas and hang in there.


----------



## tasmanian (30 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Be patient, but agreed next week is critical.




be patient but next week is critical?? thats not much patience

cheers


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> well the graph doesnt look too good.
> 
> what program do you use for that?




It's just a chart off Bigcharts. http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/

Then save as bitmap, and then open with paint, and draw lines and stuff on it. Not very sophisticated, but I like doing these manually. It's the artist in me...  

And, no the chart isn't that hot, but it does seem $0.07 is good support for some reason. Needs to start making some higher highs to be in an upward trajectory. However, like all U explorers just one great ann and this could do anything. 

Check out their web site for more info:

http://www.extres.com.au/

As you would see, good news has actually been presented recently but didn't really help the sp much...weird. 

Once they get enough holes drilled at Husab for a JORC resource, will be interesting time for EXT. 

Jemma, when does Peter Mc reckon that'll happen? Is there a time frame?


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Grow some nuts kennas and hang in there.




Yes, Jemma. 

EXT is still on my shopping list. Just waiting for some upward trend. Unlike you, I didn't buy this at $0.03, and I have other irons in the fire.


----------



## jemma (30 September 2006)

EXT didn't go up on a very good ann. last week.

Why will it go up next week or at all now???


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2006)

Better results. Uranium spot goes to $60.00. General commodities keep recovering. You buy it up to $0.15....he, he.


----------



## jemma (30 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Better results. Uranium spot goes to $60.00. General commodities keep recovering. You buy it up to $0.15....he, he.




Seems weird this stock, every time it releases good news, it goes down??


----------



## Alfredbra (30 September 2006)

you can see this happening with EVE also, another U stock


----------



## Ken (1 October 2006)

the way i see it.


if they have something of value, and it is managed well, it will come through in the share price at some stage.  Loads of uranium stocks with investors with the same view on the stocks their holding. 

give it time.


----------



## jemma (1 October 2006)

Looking at this closely, this stock is in major trouble chart wise.

If it cannot break 7.9 in next 2 days, will hit 6's and not recover IMO for at least 6 months. Clear on the chart, under big selling pressure by someone for some reason.


----------



## Alfredbra (1 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Looking at this closely, this stock is in major trouble chart wise.
> 
> If it cannot break 7.9 in next 2 days, will hit 6's and not recover IMO for at least 6 months. Clear on the chart, under big selling pressure by someone for some reason.




I disagree jemma. If it doesnt break 7.9 in the next 2 days doesnt mean at all that it will hit the 6's and not recover for 6months.... didnt you mention that EXT's time is in christmas where things should be flying (which is 2 months from now)? chart wise it has been in trouble for a long time, 7c is critical here is what im watching for. If the SP breaks through that, and doesnt look like it will recover within a few days after then F**** it, im selling all.

On the charts it looks like the SP may be finding itself a balance. A balance of what price it should be at, the value of what shares are worth with EXT.


----------



## jemma (1 October 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> I disagree jemma. If it doesnt break 7.9 in the next 2 days doesnt mean at all that it will hit the 6's and not recover for 6months.... didnt you mention that EXT's time is in christmas where things should be flying (which is 2 months from now)? chart wise it has been in trouble for a long time, 7c is critical here is what im watching for. If the SP breaks through that, and doesnt look like it will recover within a few days after then F**** it, im selling all.
> 
> On the charts it looks like the SP may be finding itself a balance. A balance of what price it should be at, the value of what shares are worth with EXT.




Agreed 7 cents is critical, tails pointing down to 7.2 show this is the line in the sand. I think we will see volume churning over this week as sophisicated investors start soaking this one up.


----------



## Alfredbra (1 October 2006)

next week will show us what to expect will happen with EXT next. I will be watching carefully.


----------



## laurie (1 October 2006)

All.....you got to remember they are drilling to confirm existing resource which is approx 11,000tU so we think it's there anymore is a bonus   

cheers laurie


----------



## Fab (2 October 2006)

Full year account has just been released . Good or bad ?


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> All.....you got to remember they are drilling to confirm existing resource which is approx 11,000tU so we think it's there anymore is a bonus
> 
> cheers laurie




Aren't you talking about AEX Laurie?


----------



## Ken (2 October 2006)

Can someone please explain how a chart can predict the share price, isnt it just historical data.  Does it tell the future, or just give an indication of where things are headed.   Company activity is sure to change at some point.

In these sorts of stocks, isnt it sensitive to announcements made.

EXT may make significant ground on the uranium front.  They are attacking this area agresively according to the report released today.

i am new to this sort of thing but that seems logical to me.  maybe some of you guys are day traders and trying to predict daily/weekly prices....


----------



## Alfredbra (2 October 2006)

didnt go too bad today. would've hoped it closed on a high, but its better than a low. MACD crossing.


----------



## Beethoven (4 October 2006)

woah major support levels from 6.8 to 7.2 cents hmmm is it a good time to buy into this stock perhaps???


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> woah major support levels from 6.8 to 7.2 cents hmmm is it a good time to buy into this stock perhaps???




Would be a brave move, but maybe a profitable one. Still lower highs, doesn't look like turning. But, has that base to work off. Plus uranium spot price just keeps going up.


----------



## jemma (4 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Would be a brave move, but maybe a profitable one. Still lower highs, doesn't look like turning. But, has that base to work off. Plus uranium spot price just keeps going up.




Grow some nuts and jump in.

Base is strong and turning point is very close, reaching the top of the Apex.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Grow some nuts and jump in.



macadamias gonna go through the roof in the near futute


----------



## jemma (4 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> macadamias gonna go through the roof in the near futute




And EXT will surge soon. Keep a close eye, the Chief back from os on Monday.


----------



## Alfredbra (4 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> And EXT will surge soon. Keep a close eye, the Chief back from os on Monday.




So jemma does that mean you take back what you said about if EXT doesnt reach 7.9c in a couple of days it will drop down to the 6's?


----------



## jemma (5 October 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> So jemma does that mean you take back what you said about if EXT doesnt reach 7.9c in a couple of days it will drop down to the 6's?




Still needs to break above that to have any hope.


----------



## Alfredbra (5 October 2006)

is this ever going to turn? getting  frustrated with EXT.


----------



## Casual_Investor (5 October 2006)

haha omg. I got sucked into this stock when it was at 10 cents... people were raving on about it hitting 20 cents and now look at it.
Lucky i sold in the mid 9's.

Only advice is not to base purchases on what people say.

That being said.. im not suggesting that it wont spike in the future.


----------



## jemma (5 October 2006)

May go down further tomorrow Alfreda.  Best to forget about it for another 3 months or sell tomorrow if you are frustrated.


----------



## petee (5 October 2006)

well not everyone raved about this stock..check my past posts..i think Jemma is right..EXT looks like will fall back now as all the buyers seem to be disappearing..well lets hope it dont fall back to far..a great day like today and its off..hate to see a bad day???????


----------



## Fab (5 October 2006)

Petee,

If you go by what you are saying you would sell ZFX on a day like today as it went down the same way today nevertheless I am not too sure this would be a good idea


----------



## jemma (5 October 2006)

Time to sell now?? Failed to produce.


----------



## Beethoven (5 October 2006)

i'm glad i've never owned any ext lol this stock seems very unpredictable


----------



## insider (5 October 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I'm sticking with them... It's all too familiar to me... It'll go up... when? I don't know... How? probably the same way they all do... Fund managers and big investors... I'll just wait for renewed interest.


----------



## Alfredbra (5 October 2006)

putting in sell order for 7c, still has a chance to rebound off 7.1 or 7c

Once i sell i will never look at EXT again, not even if it reaches $1 this stock is cursed. this will be my 3rd loss with EXT


----------



## nizar (5 October 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> i'm glad i've never owned any ext lol this stock seems very unpredictable




im very glad to have owned some.
i sold some at 9.9c, some at 11.5, and some at 14.5

havent held in a while though


----------



## insider (5 October 2006)

Lets face it you'll only make lots of money investing not day trading... I think too many people hear are too greedy... I also see people change they're opinions on this company like melbourne's weather... Posts that sound like instructions "SELL" are ridiculus... Give me a good reason... Did they produce a report that said 'we are going broke and we're hopeless' cos I must have missed it.


----------



## bigdog (5 October 2006)

I have the confidence that the SP will improve in the very near future

The sophisicated investors no doubt were presented with data to convince them to part with $2.4 million (0.067 cents per share).
-- imagine very convincing prospects!

Today there were more buyers than sellers and the last sale at 4:10 PM looked very well contrieved.

EXT updtates are very positive compared back in may wehn the SP hit 0.15

Peter McIntyre was in UK for Kalahari four paragraphs ANN and back next week:
Monday, 2nd October 2006 10:39

Kalahari Minerals says drilling confirms uranium and copper potential in Namibia

LONDON (AFX) - Kalahari Minerals PLC has confirmed 'excellent potential' at its prospecting areas through its drilling on both its primarily uranium and copper projects in Namibia.

It said that it had found strong uranium anomalies typical of the region at its Husab uranium project where it has dug 15 holes. At Koperberg in the Dordabis project area, it said results of the 80 holes it dug so far have confirmed 'significant copper grades and widths.' 

It also said it had defined additional targets at Koperberg, and been granted licences at Witvlei, both of which the company aims to commence drilling in the near future.

Director Peter McIntyre said: 'I am excited about the future and believe we will be able to quickly develop our projects with the aim of moving to the bankable feasibility stage next year.'

Note the the man controlling testing has been issued performance options.

Yes I believe that EXT is not telling all including the new investors of less than 5% issues which not required to be reported.

Are there any tips on who the sophiscated investors are?

I bought EXT at 0.027 in March 2005, topped up in 2006 at 0.071 and 0.09 and still holding ALL.


----------



## Ken (5 October 2006)

ROME WASNT BUILT IN  A DAY PEEPS.

if this company is soo good, and has been talked about as the next big thing!

why dont people treat it as an investment and not as a day trade stock..

Put in a smaller amount and you will not be so nervous about it!  I am down $90 on it.  Big woop....  

I bought 18,000 shares at 7.6 cents.  I am not watching it every second of the day, and if it does tank i will still have my shoes to walk home.

In 5 years time if this stock is a winner i will be laughing.

If not its a chance i have taken and will write it off.

You got to be in it to win it, and lose it.  


Maybe do some risk assessment before investing in these sorts of stocks.


----------



## Beethoven (5 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> ROME WASNT BUILT IN  A DAY PEEPS.
> 
> if this company is soo good, and has been talked about as the next big thing!
> 
> ...




Hmmm what is the minimum amount of money you put into a stock? 18000 shares @ 7.6 cents is $1368.  Even if this stock went up 20% you still have to pay both brokerages buy and sell.  So you make umm $200


----------



## saichuen (5 October 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Lets face it you'll only make lots of money investing not day trading... I think too many people hear are too greedy... I also see people change they're opinions on this company like melbourne's weather... Posts that sound like instructions "SELL" are ridiculus... Give me a good reason... Did they produce a report that said 'we are going broke and we're hopeless' cos I must have missed it.




Investing or trading, as long as it makes you money, then either one is good enough for me. 

However, I do agree with you that the expectation these days from the market is very high and everyone wants to make a quick buck immediately after they have bought the stock! And why not? 

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

Hitting critical $0.07 level. Moment of truth. Will it bounce again?


----------



## petee (6 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hitting critical $0.07 level. Moment of truth. Will it bounce again?



Kennas my feeling is this one will fall back as the support levels at 7 to 7.4 have all but disappeared..i think next support may be in the mid 5s..anyhow time will tell..lots of large nervous investors watching this and also lots of stop loss orders to come on market too


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> Kennas my feeling is this one will fall back as the support levels at 7 to 7.4 have all but disappeared..i think next support may be in the mid 5s..anyhow time will tell..lots of large nervous investors watching this and also lots of stop loss orders to come on market too




Petee, There's no support for this until $0.04...  Stop losses will start to be triggered just under $0.07 I reckon, sending it into freefall. 

On the other hand, one really good ann, and it's up again. 

Disregarding the sp, the Husab project really looks like it has potential.


----------



## petee (6 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Petee, There's no support for this until $0.04...  Stop losses will start to be triggered just under $0.07 I reckon, sending it into freefall.
> 
> On the other hand, one really good ann, and it's up again.
> 
> Disregarding the sp, the Husab project really looks like it has potential.



yes ur right Kennas about the support levels..i guess im wishful thinking hehe..anyhow still in the future if falls right back will make a good buying opportunity again..patience is the word and of course right timing


----------



## Alfredbra (6 October 2006)

EXT will fall to 3c within 6 months. Look at it. Sold all today. Was a good learning experience, lost some money though, but its not the end of the world.


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

Oooo...selling at $0.069. Will buyers step in to push it up? Is there support for it? ??????? Will people panic sell? Will believers top up at these levels? 

Last time it tempted these levels it went back up....


----------



## johnmwu3 (6 October 2006)

Just let the sophisticated key investor to buy it at 0.065.


----------



## stalks (6 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Oooo...selling at $0.069. Will buyers step in to push it up? Is there support for it? ??????? Will people panic sell? Will believers top up at these levels?
> 
> Last time it tempted these levels it went back up....




Those supported the sp at around $0.074 are disappointed, changing over to prob, AUZ or AAR.


----------



## petee (6 October 2006)

what levels do we see EXT heading to now..seems to be a lot of selling now under 7..is this the stop loss u talking about Kennas???


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> what levels do we see EXT heading to now..seems to be a lot of selling now under 7..is this the stop loss u talking about Kennas???




There will be a few. $0.068 now.......It's a critical psychological level I reckon.


----------



## petee (6 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> There will be a few. $0.068 now.......It's a critical psychological level I reckon.



yea and now looks like buyers are getting out at the .068 and .067 levels..really EXT could free fall back now if something substantial doesnt come out..this isnt good and ur right kennas about the critical psycological level


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> yea and now looks like buyers are getting out at the .068 and .067 levels..really EXT could free fall back now if something substantial doesnt come out..this isnt good and ur right kennas about the critical psycological level




Seems to be lots of buyers at .067 but there's sellers under .07 now......


----------



## petee (6 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Seems to be lots of buyers at .067 but there's sellers under .07 now......



look at the sellers now Kennas..what will monday bring???thinking EXT will test low levels..hope something good comes out but doesnt seem like any good news about


----------



## bigdog (6 October 2006)

Tectronics TTR announcment at 14.37 PM

6 October 2006
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
Dear Sirs
SHAREHOLDER UPDATE
Burnakura Mine Closure

The Company and its joint venture partner Burnakura Pty Ltd, (a subsidiary of Extract Resources Limited) have resolved to close the mining operation at Burnakura with the ultimate view of disposing of this asset. This will result in the joint venturers mining 44,000 tonnes @ 8.2g/t and treating 60,000 tonnes @ 7.1g/t of ore over the next 5 months. The Company anticipates achieving a strong positive cash flow from these operations, given that there will be no further mine development activities.

Financial Accounts
The Company wishes to advise its shareholders that it has been unable to lodge its audited financial accounts for the year ended 30 June 2006 within the prescribed period owing to the inability of the Company’s auditors to sign-off on the financial status of the Burnakura Joint Venture, pending review of the Burnakura Joint Venture Mine Closure Plan. The Joint Venture is controlled 50/50 between the Company and Burnakura Pty Ltd and was targeted to produce 36,000 ounces of gold per annum. As a consequence of the operation of the Joint Venture the Company has been subjected to an unforeseen strain on its financial resources at the expense of the advancement of 100%-owned Phillips River Gold Project (‘Phillips River’).

Although Burnakura is considered to be a viable operation, the Board has determined that shareholder value accretion can be best generated from its Phillips River Gold Project and has decided to refocus it’s financial and human resources to this project.
The Company intends to embark on an aggressive exploration campaign at Phillips River to expand the current reserve/resource base of Kundip prior to the commencement of mine development activities. Contained gold in resources at Kundip alone totals 519,000 ounces with all deposits at Phillips River remaining open and only 15 holes drilled below a vertical depth of 200 metres.

Further, additional work is planned to advance the 100%-owned Trilogy base metals deposit, also located within the Phillips River project area. Trilogy boasts a current 4.2 million tonne mineral resource containing 67,000 tonnes of zinc, 120,000 tonnes of lead, 57,000 tonnes of copper, 7.9 million ounces of silver and 135,000 ounces of gold.

The Company anticipates that within 2 weeks it should be able to specifically advise its shareholders on the status of the financial accounts and the Joint Venture's expected cashflow generation going forward.

Fund Raising
On the 25th of September 2006 the Company sought a trading halt as it was seeking to close a fundraising. As a consequence of being unable to lodge an audited set of accounts at the Australian Stock Exchange Limited, the Company had to suspend its fund raising activities pending completion of its accounts. Once the accounts have been audited and lodged and the full impact of the Burnakura Mine Closure Plan has been assessed the Company will reconsider whether or not it will be necessary to proceed with a fund raising.
Although the directors are disappointed that the audit of the Company has not been able to be completed, they believe it is in the best interests of shareholders that the Company's shares remain suspended until this matter is resolved.

Yours faithfully
S Norregaard
Managing Director


----------



## petee (6 October 2006)

well this is bad news as far as cashflow goes but still even with the U project the shares seem to be sold off..i think as is normal in these cases the market knows something we dont know yet..lets all hope it doesnt freefall but my gut feeling has been negative on this one for some time as my posts show..i think its a buy but once it hits much lower levels..good luck everyone especially the ones who hold large quantities of EXT


----------



## bigdog (6 October 2006)

I have dispatched email to Extract requesting issuing update (reception@extres.com.au)

I also CC'd the ASX in Perth

The Tectronics news had been about since Sept 25

06/10/2006 14:37  asx    Shareholder Update 
26/09/2006 19:08  asx    Suspension from Official Quotation 
25/09/2006 09:49  asx    Trading Halt


----------



## Ken (6 October 2006)

so your saying ext have done something wrong??? by not informing market


----------



## bigdog (6 October 2006)

Ken,

EXT can now concentrate on uranium

Hopefully a buyer will be found for the loss making gold mine

What is annoying is the lack of ANN from Extract


----------



## johnmwu3 (6 October 2006)

EXT is just like baby that can't grow up, listed only 6 yrs and now got huge issue. I watched it from 3c last year, and bought it at 4.6c, 8.7c, but didn't sell it at 15--12c. and now I  lost, but learn sth.

I suggest CUY maybe a good baby Uranium.
CUY--Another U baby in the world class Curnamone Craton U ranium province of Northeastern SA,over 5000skm uranium exploration rights, and the recent drilling results:
5.75m : 0.03%U;
2.6m : 0.112%U;
3.3m: 0.108%.
Maybe this baby got huge potential.

Just pay some attn. on it.
Hope give you huge gain.


----------



## jemma (6 October 2006)

I dumped at 7.3 and took the loss, no support now just freefall and I am not relying on placement investors to prop it up.

Moved my funds to deep yellow now!!!!!


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

Jemma, You were the last bastion of support with EXT here. I can't believe you have jumped....DYL...I hold, but it's not my blue sky.....stick with something mineable, almost now.....or JORC...  AGS, SMM, MTN, BMN, EVE, even....AEX!!!


----------



## chris1983 (7 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I dumped at 7.3 and took the loss, no support now just freefall and I am not relying on placement investors to prop it up.
> 
> Moved my funds to deep yellow now!!!!!




Hmm.  I think its actually a good thing for Extract.  Their Gold mine wasn't profitable so get rid of it.  We were all in for the uranium play anyway..not the gold..the gold was a bonus but it hasn't worked out.  Im still holding a small portion.  Doesn't bother me if more people bail and drive the price lower.  I don't think it will go too much lower though.  If it drops too much it could be a good time to re-enter.


----------



## nizar (7 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> play anyway..not the gold..the gold was a bonus but it hasn't worked out.




im suprised it took them so long to realise, better late than never i suppose


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2006)

EXT will go to $0.15 on Monday.......... 

Or, not. 

It's been fun watching this thread and having a go at EXT. I bought and sold twice for small losses and have been watching waiting for another opportunity. If only I could short it!

I hope for the holders that it hangs in there, but I think selling now might be the smart thing until it steadies above $0.07 again. It's looking precarious under that level....

Good luck!!!


----------



## jemma (7 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Jemma, You were the last bastion of support with EXT here. I can't believe you have jumped....DYL...I hold, but it's not my blue sky.....stick with something mineable, almost now.....or JORC...  AGS, SMM, MTN, BMN, EVE, even....AEX!!!




Kennas,

Napperby (DYL) is in NT and mineable, they are 2 months from JORC with last results due out 15/10 so blue sky is coming.


----------



## Casual_Investor (7 October 2006)

JEMMA!!! the one who ramped this stock so hard a while back... The mighty jemma herself has decided to dump.... oh dear.. holders are in trouble now


----------



## insider (8 October 2006)

This stock will bounce back over 7.1 cents tomorrow...


----------



## jemma (8 October 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> This stock will bounce back over 7.1 cents tomorrow...




Wrong, support has now become resistance. Short term bounce to 7.1 then going much lower, broken support and now anyone's guess.

A lot of people will panick on Monday.


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

Just broken support in one session. Could come back, but unlikely. You'd be pretty brave to be holding atm IMO. However, 'fortune favours the brave' or something......

Good luck to punters on this one. 

It's been an interesting stock, if only for the level of discussion (read ramping) on this thread.


----------



## petee (9 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Just broken support in one session. Could come back, but unlikely. You'd be pretty brave to be holding atm IMO. However, 'fortune favours the brave' or something......
> 
> Good luck to punters on this one.
> 
> It's been an interesting stock, if only for the level of discussion (read ramping) on this thread.



hmm why is it when i was negative on this stock all u guys were ramping it like u were all going to sit on some tropical island..now look at u all..ur more negative than i was..no wonder this dog is falling back now and will continue to fall back as all u mum and dad investors get spooked coz u all bought in at high prices..investors advice here...take the good with the bad


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hmm why is it when i was negative on this stock all u guys were ramping it like u were all going to sit on some tropical island..now look at u all..ur more negative than i was..no wonder this dog is falling back now and will continue to fall back as all u mum and dad investors get spooked coz u all bought in at high prices..investors advice here...take the good with the bad




'Ramping...Mum and dad investors....bought at high prices.....investors advice....' 

Cheers Petee.


----------



## petee (9 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> 'Ramping...Mum and dad investors....bought at high prices.....investors advice....'
> 
> Cheers Petee.



lol didnt mean u Kennas..i just accidently hit ur quote...well u have to agree there r many negative non rampers here now is all im saying..cheers Kennas and we can both buy in at 2 cents soon


----------



## saichuen (9 October 2006)

what surprises me most is that all the so called "long term holders" in this discussion have just suddenly disappeared... perhaps faster than i could change my underwear everyday. 

anyway, that said, EXT has still a long way to go and the drilling results released so far have being very encouraging at the least. i still believe it has a potential for longer term outlook.   

whether if it will fall below 7cents or rebounce above it, it will probably be interest to the short term traders?

happy trading to all!


----------



## insider (9 October 2006)

Free Advice is often the most expensive...


----------



## insider (9 October 2006)

just sold... Probably will regret it... think there is more potential in MTN for long term


----------



## johnmwu3 (9 October 2006)

Just to the Key investor's price, Maybe he will buy more at this price ？
Or  buy more  below 6.5c ?


----------



## bigdog (9 October 2006)

The Extract website has been out of action since the weekend

Has someone turned off the lights and thrown away the keys?

http://www.extres.com.au/


----------



## bigdog (9 October 2006)

I am long term holder and been there since August 2005 with SP 0.27

I still hold hope that EXT will deliver!


----------



## jemma (9 October 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> This stock will bounce back over 7.1 cents tomorrow...




First you say it will bounce, now you have dumped, you must seek medical help!!!!!!! Good call though, hard to catch a falling knife isn't it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

This is still a potential multi bagger. Very prospective tennament with known uranium. It'll turn around at some stage for long term holders I'm sure. Just a shocking chart to confidently trade short term at the moment. Still one to keep a very close eye on for possible turn around and further results to get the magical JORC resource of 10m lb + U3O8 on the board.


----------



## chris1983 (9 October 2006)

I sold the rest of mine.  Made a small profit.  Watching them carefully.  Im going to re-enter.  Just depends when.


----------



## Ken (9 October 2006)

this thread will be interesting reading in 2 or 3 years time


----------



## johnmwu3 (9 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> this thread will be interesting reading in 2 or 3 years time



That's just because EXT 's long appealing.
And the long drilling appealing.


----------



## Ken (9 October 2006)

so basically the share price is being determined  by punters who are not willing to wait for results.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2006)

I found this quote in another chatroom ...


> well my balls fell off today and I got out - but hopefully they'll grow back on in a few days and I'll re-enter.



- crude ppl in that chatroom i tell you


----------



## jemma (9 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I found this quote in another chatroom ...
> 
> - crude ppl in that chatroom i tell you




Which chatroom is that from 2020???


----------



## IGO4IT (9 October 2006)

Jemma,

The unfortunate fact it that these guys have to start all over again even with new shareholders, we've seen a lot already & by no meaning EXT would've gone any higher with us!!! 

Out there, many are taking their chances & starting again & I'm scared to say that they'll be getting what we missed on!!   

I see a lot of resistances along the way & almost too many to break, the question becomes as follows:

would a rise form 5.5c to 7c be equal to a rise from 7-9c??? I say yes & risk factor in first trade is a lot lower!!

I'm looking for a re-entry, unfortunately the last few days forced me totally out & I'll treat my re-entry if ever to happen as a brand new investment but lower risk than one before, because of lower price of course.

Potential is there........but management stuffed up hard & it will take some time for a new generation of shareholder to come in fresh to start paying higher for the potential, I'm afraid it could be anytime....may be days or years!!

cheers,


----------



## nizar (9 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hmm why is it when i was negative on this stock all u guys were ramping it like u were all going to sit on some tropical island..now look at u all..ur more negative than i was..no wonder this dog is falling back now and will continue to fall back as all u mum and dad investors get spooked coz u all bought in at high prices..investors advice here...take the good with the bad




mum and dad investors?
ur kidding right? mum and dad stocks include QAN, TLS, CML, etc
this stock was a daytraders paradise back in jan/feb


----------



## Ken (9 October 2006)

market depth looks  filth


----------



## dj_420 (9 October 2006)

i have long posted my two cents on this stock, got out months ago 8 cents plus and the sp has never really looked like coming back.

ppl who ramped this stock hard for a long time have now jumped and its little wonder. the sp has slumped for quite a while in the face of rising spot price of uranium. 

my main points in the past were a lot of shares on issue, with a huge amount of drilling to go. dont know how much money they have in the coffers but drilling is expensive and they have prob only up to 600 metres now?? (400 last check wasnt it). the strike zone is 4km so long term investors have a more than long wait to see some significant results.

if in the future the sp does get back up there is going to be increased resistance running all the way through to 10 cents plus. there are many ppl who got burnt on this spec uranium stock and want some sort of return. i for one would have shot myself if i bought 10 cents plus and held until now.

when i was interested in this stock i overlooked many many way better uranium plays in favour of a highly spec stock that i thought was going to be the next PDN. a lot of research and some hard lessons learnt later i realised there were some very sound uranium plays in aust that deserved a look.

IMO for those looking for exposure to uranium stocks some solid aust ones are SMM, MTN and AGS. just something to think about. i was always looking for the opportunity to find a 'multibagger' and missed out on good gains on other companies.


----------



## chris1983 (10 October 2006)

Hmm IMO it will continue to build up a resource and its only a matter of time before we see the SP jump.  Im taking my money elsewhere for the time being.  Trying to make some quick profits then get back in..timing is everything.  If I miss out because I sold out and took my money elsewhere then not all is lost..I still have my other uranium play in Namibia.  Bannerman


----------



## bigdog (10 October 2006)

EXT Announcement Oct 9 - does ANN to "concentrate on the extraction of the currently accessible ore reserves from the NOA2 mine which forms part of the BJV" mean the EXT management will receive the share performance bonus after 12 months of operation?


RE : BURNAKURA PROJECT UPDATE
The company reports the following update in relation to the Burnakura Joint Venture (BJV) and Burnakura Project (BP):-
As announced by Tectonic Resources NL (Tectonic) (manager of the BJV) on October 6, 2006, Tectonic and Extract Resources Limited (Extract) have agreed to suspend further mine capital development works and concentrate on the extraction of the currently accessible ore reserves from the NOA2 mine which forms part of the BJV. This program is expected to yield 44,000 tonne of ore grading 8.2 g/t gold over the next five months. Significant positive cash flow is expected from this program as there is no accompanying mine development cost.


----------



## johnmwu3 (10 October 2006)

EXT's key investor may buy at the present price ?


----------



## Bullion (10 October 2006)

Holding up well today. May push towards the 7c mark


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

The market is in upward trend not sure it woould be holding well in a downtrend market


----------



## jemma (10 October 2006)

Glad I dumped these for Deep Yellow, recovered losses already.

DYL looks like it is set for a huge run!!


----------



## chris1983 (10 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Glad I dumped these for Deep Yellow, recovered losses already.
> 
> DYL looks like it is set for a huge run!!




Stick to the DYL thread.  Your a crackup Jemma.


----------



## stalks (10 October 2006)

It,s nothing new for those who remember  14th june when sp hit 6.1c
and then....


----------



## RickG (11 October 2006)

Well I am still in.  In fact at 6.5 cents I just had to buy some more, the SP was just too juicy.  In fact after this latest round of buying I have a little bit more in EXT than I usually like to hold in one single stock.

But I still think the EXT story is a good one. 

And Jemma, unlike you I hold more than one stock at a time


----------



## Ken (12 October 2006)

uranium announcements will get this rocketing


----------



## insider (13 October 2006)

Next week would be a good time to jump in to this stock as another announcement should be on the way... Just holding onto DYL for now


----------



## Ken (18 October 2006)

EXTRACT gone and forgotten now?

who is still holding....

any long termers?


----------



## sam76 (18 October 2006)

I'm still here...

happy to sit on this one for a while


----------



## Ken (18 October 2006)

Is there potential in 3-5 years for this to be a serious uranium player?


----------



## Fab (18 October 2006)

Sold mine today. Looks like there is some resistance toward 0.069/0.070.


----------



## johnno261 (18 October 2006)

Fab thanks mate for your shares!! Pretty good chance I got em at 0.068.
Falling wedge on the chart!! Very bullish indeed!!
Cheers
Johnno


----------



## Fab (18 October 2006)

johnno261,

Time will tell if EXT outlook is bullish but it did not look like that to me

Fab


----------



## johnno261 (18 October 2006)

Finally EXT is also trading on/above the 20dma line which it hasnt done since August! I am happy with purchasing a couple hundred thousand units last week at 6.4/6.5 and today at 6.8
You are right, TIME WILL TELL!


----------



## insider (19 October 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Finally EXT is also trading on/above the 20dma line which it hasnt done since August! I am happy with purchasing a couple hundred thousand units last week at 6.4/6.5 and today at 6.8
> You are right, TIME WILL TELL!



I was the one that sold them to you at 6.5 and 6.4 LOL


----------



## johnno261 (19 October 2006)

well well well, picked up another 100,000 units todat at 6.5!! Thank you very much!!!!
Another day of shakin the monkeys from the tree!!! Nothing more, nothing less!


----------



## johnno261 (19 October 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> I was the one that sold them to you at 6.5 and 6.4 LOL



How fwarkin stupid were you then Insider. Had you waited til yesterday you could have sold them at 6.9 instead of 6.4/6.5 so you allowed me to make a few hundred dollars and did yourself out of a few hundred dollars because i sold em yesterday at 6.9
Whos the friggin dumb one now!!!!!!


----------



## johnno261 (19 October 2006)

wake up INSIDER and look at the chart. For the past 6 months EXT trades in small wedge patterns constantly. I have made more money out of trading these wedges, more so than when the stock was going up and up!!


----------



## insider (19 October 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> wake up INSIDER and look at the chart. For the past 6 months EXT trades in small wedge patterns constantly. I have made more money out of trading these wedges, more so than when the stock was going up and up!!



WOW calm down man... I don't do things without logical thought... found something better and it paid off... What do you think of that? Besides the biggest mistake I made with this company was listening to others... Free Advice is often the most expensive... I will by into EXT if they reach 6 cents in the next month... If not then I hold onto my Bullish ones


----------



## nizar (20 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Is there potential in 3-5 years for this to be a serious uranium player?




Dont know about that, but i know that for double the price of EXT, i can pick up OMC, who already have a proven resource, and they are currently drilling to extend, only 2 out of the 5 areas of KNOWN MINERALISATION have been drilled. And they will be a PRODUCER in 2 years from now. I know where my money's going.

And also - for about a 3rd of the price of EXT, u can get EVE, which already has uranium, no problems with management and AIM listing soon.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 October 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> WOW calm down man... I don't do things without logical thought... found something better and it paid off..



Insider, me too .   Just a thought (possibly illogical - please feel free to set me straight) :-  Uranium is extremely efficient, like E= mc^2 etc.  A little bit goes a long way - production will never compare with the zincs and the iron ores of this world. well not until nuclear power worldwide gets into second gear


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

3rd qtr activity released nothing flattering....


----------



## dj_420 (20 October 2006)

i personally find this thread highly amusing. i bought into EXT a while back and sold out around 8 cents, lost a bit of money but the biggest loss was passing up on good opportunities of other uranium companies SMM, AGS, MTN that all have resources with low amounts of shares on issue. after putting my money in some decent uranium stocks i have made some good money.

one of the biggest drawbacks to this stock is the 800 some million shares on issue and no defined resource. people are chasing trying to find the next "paladin", and by doing this are looking at highly spec very small stocks.


----------



## juddy (20 October 2006)

keep an eye on the descending wedge on EXT. A break above the upper trendline on volume could be a good trade.


----------



## bigdog (20 October 2006)

first quarter activities cashflow report issued today ASX at 12:35 PM


----------



## bigdog (20 October 2006)

first quarter activities & cashflow report issued to ASX today


----------



## Fab (20 October 2006)

It does not look good ..    I am so happy a sold these shares a couple of days ago to buy into AUZ


----------



## johnno261 (20 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> keep an eye on the descending wedge on EXT. A break above the upper trendline on volume could be a good trade.



Nice chart Juddy. Dont bother trying to persuade the sheep. Fact is another EPL has been granted and drilling to commence shortly on The Rossing South Zone which appears to be a continuation of Rossing Mine and extends for yes, 15kms!!!!!


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

i think the price drop is healthy,

positive news will have a more dramtic effect upwards.


----------



## nizar (20 October 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Nice chart Juddy. Dont bother trying to persuade the sheep. Fact is another EPL has been granted and drilling to commence shortly on The Rossing South Zone which appears to be a continuation of Rossing Mine and extends for yes, 15kms!!!!!




LOL i wonder how long will drilling take this time??
So far their average is about 1 hole per month
This company is a joke


----------



## juddy (20 October 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Nice chart Juddy. Dont bother trying to persuade the sheep. Fact is another EPL has been granted and drilling to commence shortly on The Rossing South Zone which appears to be a continuation of Rossing Mine and extends for yes, 15kms!!!!!




Hi Johnno,

it was really only an alert for a possible short term trade coming up on a high volume break of the trendline. Not a long term hold.


----------



## Fab (23 October 2006)

This one is getting worse by the day


----------



## juddy (23 October 2006)

Last two day's trading has set up what look like a pair of tweezer bottoms where on both days the lows have been rejected. Wait for confirmation, but we may see a short term upswing from here.


----------



## juddy (24 October 2006)

yep, a nice trade this morning. Now keeping watch for further moves.


----------



## Ken (24 October 2006)

Well with all uranium stocks going higher...

EXT went to 7.1 cents but has fallen back down.
A bit disappointing..

Positive news required.


----------



## stalks (24 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Well with all uranium stocks going higher...
> 
> EXT went to 7.1 cents but has fallen back down.
> A bit disappointing..
> ...




In EXT's case NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS.


----------



## johnno261 (24 October 2006)

To take Camecos U Mine out of the U play, is to take Saudi Arabia out of the Oil play!! Camecos flooding will drive the price of U308 up to around $110-$120 US pp for U possibly as stated by the top analysts!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2006)

Juddy I dont know anything about graphs, but there is a lot in common with a ball bouncing down some steps yes?,  think it lost me on step number 4


----------



## juddy (24 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Juddy I dont know anything about graphs, but there is a lot in common with a ball bouncing down some steps yes?,  think it lost me on step number 4




Just trade how you know. What works for me may not be acceptable to others.


----------



## juddy (26 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> keep an eye on the descending wedge on EXT. A break above the upper trendline on volume could be a good trade.




it has certainly broken through the upper trendline now.


----------



## Ken (26 October 2006)

is it on the move again?


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

Still isn't trending any direction but down IMO.

Needs to break a previous high to be more positive. Like above $0.09 to be meaningful. Still not confirmed to be back over previous suport at $0.072. 

It's starting to look better, but would be a bold move to be back in at this stage IMO.


----------



## bigdog (30 October 2006)

EXT and Tectonic 2006 Annual reports issued to ASX today

TTR Tectonic now "Reinstatement to Official Quotation"
-- issue with missing annual report deadline


----------



## CanOz (30 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Still isn't trending any direction but down IMO.
> 
> Needs to break a previous high to be more positive. Like above $0.09 to be meaningful. Still not confirmed to be back over previous suport at $0.072.
> 
> It's starting to look better, but would be a bold move to be back in at this stage IMO.




Kennas, would agree that its missing some volume yet as well? To me, after a stock like this decines over time as it has, it needs to push past old support on heavy volume. There appears to be no demand for this yet.

Cheers,


----------



## bigdog (30 October 2006)

Big trade in Kalahari today 

What is type A?

Date          Time        Volume       Type Value

30-Oct-06 10:20:08   1,000,000   A      £150.00k

http://www.lse.co.uk/ShareTrades.asp?shareprice=KAH&share=KALAHARI_MINERALS_PLC_ORD_1P


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

What happened to thisthread... It used to be the most talked about stock?


----------



## nizar (6 November 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> What happened to thisthread... It used to be the most talked about stock?




yeh that was when it was still going up


----------



## dj_420 (6 November 2006)

IMO this stock is going nowhere, it was been ramped and ramped for months. and the stock was falling on good news! i bet those significant investors at 6.5 cents arent looking to good now.

why put money into a uranium stock that is falling when every other uranium stock on the ASX has shown some sort of increase.


----------



## Fab (6 November 2006)

I agree with you DJ_420 that is why I sold this one few weeks ago no reason to keep a stock that is not going anywhere as there are plenty of great opportunities out there.


----------



## moses (6 November 2006)

Amazing! EXT comes to life again up 20% on news...


----------



## bigdog (6 November 2006)

ASX ANN today 'Grant of Exclusive Prospecting Licenses 3439 and 3327"

SP has since increased 0.011 tp 0.078

Grant of Exclusive Prospecting Licenses 3439 and 3327

The Company is pleased to announce that the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy has offered the grant of two Exclusive Prospecting Licences, both for Nuclear Fuels, being EPL 3439 and EPL 3327. Both licences will initially be granted for a period of one year, as per the new policy for Nuclear Fuels licences in Namibia. The offer has been accepted by the Company’s Namibian Representative, and it now remains for formal documentation to be drawn up and executed.

EPL 3439 is located immediately south of the existing Husab Joint Venture license (EPL 3138-Extract 51%), and contains extensions to the uranium bearing stratigraphy currently the subject of exploration drilling by the Husab Joint Venture partners. Best uranium intersections from the Husab Joint Venture to date include 8 metres at 2.316 kg/t U3O8, 14 metres at 1.063 kg/t U3O8, 41 metres at 0.361 kg/t U3O8, and 9 metres at 1.077 kg/t U3O8.

The Company intends to incorporate EPL 3439 within the existing Husab Joint Venture arrangements, subject to any necessary approvals. The Husab Project (Extract 51%) is a joint venture with West Africa Gold Exploration (Namibia) P/L (WAGE), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Kalahari Minerals Plc (AIM:KAH). The project is situated in a known uranium province strategically located between the Rossing uranium mine (Rio Tinto 68.6%), one of the world’s largest uranium mines, and the Langer Heinrich deposit, currently being developed by Paladin Resources Ltd. 

Limited drilling was carried out over a number of prospects now captured by EPL 3439 by a subsidiary of Anglo American Corporation of South Africa during the period 1974-1981. During this time, a total of 51 shallow percussion drill holes and 10 diamond core holes were completed over three prospects identified by mapping and ground surveys. These targets represent the strike extensions of the Ida Dome and Ida East targets, and strongly suggest that uranium mineralisation is developed over a greater strike distance than previously contemplated. The highest individual intersection reported from this work was 5 metres assaying 2.453 kg/t U3O8.

EPL 3327, together with the previously granted EPL 3328, is located within the Cape Cross-Uis Rare Metal Pegmatite belt, and both are believed prospective for secondary uranium in fossil drainages associated with the Ugab and Orawab river systems. Certain of the tin-tantalum bearing pegmatites captured by EPL 3327 are known to be uranium bearing, and previous exploration in the Namib Rock area has encountered near surface enrichment of secondary uranium minerals with grades ranging from 200-300 ppm U3O8, although it appears that historic exploration was not
exhaustive. The exploration model for both Uis licences is uranium sourced from a combination of rare metal pegmatites and anomalously radioactive granites, feeding into and precipitating within palaeochannels associated with the ancient drainage systems of the area.

Upon formal grant of the licences the Company will work towards securing the necessary environmental approvals before commencing exploration work. Exploration going forward on EPL 3439 will involve ground spectrometer surveying to locate and verify the strike extensions of the Ida Dome alaskites, followed by an increased rate of exploration drilling over the Ida Dome prospect areas as new targets are identified and prioritised. Exploration on the Uis area licences will initially involve the purchase and processing of airborne magnetic and radiometric data with a view to locating any outcropping uranium mineralization for follow up investigations.

The Company is also pleased to announce that environmental approvals for a planned programme of RAB drilling to test favorable alaskite stratigraphy under desert soil cover at the Rossing South Prospect have been received. It is expected that this work programme will commence in the current quarter.
Yours sincerely
Peter McIntyre
DIRECTOR


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (6 November 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> IMO this stock is going nowhere, it was been ramped and ramped for months. and the stock was falling on good news! i bet those significant investors at 6.5 cents arent looking to good now.
> why put money into a uranium stock that is falling when every other uranium stock on the ASX has shown some sort of increase.





Volume day for EXT, the sophisticated investors are looking O.K. I would say.


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

Oh yeah i forgot why people stopped talking about this stock..... because people don't know anything about it.... Like if people knew about their latest announcement they would have prepared for it.... And cashed in... I knew EXT were cheap at 6.8 cents... good things come to those who wait...


----------



## bigdog (6 November 2006)

SP has big finish today hitting 0.09 with volume of 53 million which is highest volume since July 7

I am long term holder that got in at 0.27 and recently at 0.071 and 0.09

Been a long time coming.


----------



## dj_420 (6 November 2006)

i got out of this stock months ago around 8 cents. put my money in SMM and MTN and have seen far greater returns on those two than EXT.

each to his own, i saw much better uranium plays in the stocks i picked up instead.


----------



## chris1983 (6 November 2006)

wow..well done dj.  Im glad for ext holders.  I still think ext is a good play.  I would of liked to have got back in at 6.6 but never did..silly me.  could of been an easy 2+ grand


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> wow..well done dj.  Im glad for ext holders.  I still think ext is a good play.  I would of liked to have got back in at 6.6 but never did..silly me.  could of been an easy 2+ grand




Getting in down there would have been incredibly risky IMO. Needs to clear $0.09 to be generally going back up. This could just as easily crash back down tomorrow. 

Good luck to long term holders.


----------



## juddy (6 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Last two day's trading has set up what look like a pair of tweezer bottoms where on both days the lows have been rejected. Wait for confirmation, but we may see a short term upswing from here.





should have got in here.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 November 2006)

Hey Jemma - just notice you pikd this for the monthy tip!  Hope you got back in.  
BTW are you tired of telling us about forthcoming announcements?  lol   Tired of black eyes, insults, arguments, ? - cant understand that ! lol. 
 Good luck to everyone here who held - I wimped out long ago as well.


----------



## johnno261 (6 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I agree with you DJ_420 that is why I sold this one few weeks ago no reason to keep a stock that is not going anywhere as there are plenty of great opportunities out there.





FAB you must be feelin pretty crook in the guts mate. Just goes to show everybody, you got no idea about trading mate, along with DJ!!Hope that you had a lovely day.


----------



## jemma (6 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Hey Jemma - just notice you pikd this for the monthy tip!  Hope you got back in.
> BTW are you tired of telling us about forthcoming announcements?  lol   Tired of black eyes, insults, arguments, ? - cant understand that ! lol.
> Good luck to everyone here who held - I wimped out long ago as well.




Sold dyl today at 38 and bought this at 7.7 5 minutes later. Cannot believe the timing, but will sell tomorrow as making money like this should be never come this easy, which is scaring the fu*k out of me.


----------



## Alfredbra (6 November 2006)

looks like a few uranium stocks are performing quite well atm. EXT, EVE, DYL


----------



## rockingham178 (7 November 2006)

Read people and you will see what is right before your eyes_..."There is none so blind as those that will not see"._

EXT is something to behold IMO

Average U308 of 2.1Kg/t....very positive JV....potential of high grade Cu...excellent ground...4 epl's. positive govt support...environmental approval for rossing south....this is a winner all the way.

Ramping no...excited yes...have a look at the ext HC posts, the KAH/EXT reports.... all is there for you to DYOR, do not rely on me just read for yourself.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Sold dyl today at 38 and bought this at 7.7 5 minutes later. Cannot believe the timing, but will sell tomorrow as making money like this should be never come this easy, which is scaring the fu*k out of me.




Well done Jemma. Yes, incredible timing.


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Getting in down there would have been incredibly risky IMO. Needs to clear $0.09 to be generally going back up. This could just as easily crash back down tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to long term holders.




Kennas, just keep in mind their next drilling results are due within the next week as they always come out every 4 weeks so re overdue now. I think they timed the approval of the EPL's perfect to coincide with the next results. Should see it have enough to have another go at 10 cents.

BUT be careful there is a lot of shares up in the clouds between 10-15.5 cents waiting to dump.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Sold dyl today at 38 and bought this at 7.7 5 minutes later. Cannot believe the timing, but will sell tomorrow as making money like this should be never come this easy, which is scaring the fu*k out of me.




I know its scary sitting on so much paper gains....


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

Looking at the volume today, this will break 10.5 tomorrow and the high at 15.5 with a good announcement.

IGO, where are you, are you still in??


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> FAB you must be feelin pretty crook in the guts mate. Just goes to show everybody, you got no idea about trading mate, along with DJ!!Hope that you had a lovely day.





Johno261,

Yep it depends how you see it, I sold EXT indeed at a loss as I can't see where EXT is going but I then bought into SMM and I can tell you that was not a bad move at all   at least up to now.


----------



## dj_420 (7 November 2006)

so johno

just to make sure you are stating that:
selling out of EXT around 8 and moving into SMM at avg of 1.50 and MTN avg 0.73 around 2 months ago was a bad move.

yeah i can see how your reasoning works.


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

Will be interesting the next drill results. I wonder how many drills to JORC status????


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Will be interesting the next drill results. I wonder how many drills to JORC status????




Sell and retire Jemma. Please.


----------



## two40 (7 November 2006)

i'm keen as for some results.   

don't retire jemma. it's never enough...  :grinsking 

240


----------



## RickG (10 November 2006)

Just wanted to do this    

EXT really is strating to look nice.

PS.  I am excited... been a long time, but I am


----------



## saichuen (10 November 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Just wanted to do this
> 
> EXT really is strating to look nice.
> 
> PS.  I am excited... been a long time, but I am




dont mind me asking, how is it so? it would be interesting to hear your views here.


----------



## Fab (10 November 2006)

Yep I agree with Saichuen it does not like any nicer than 2 days ago specially as it has not broken the 10 cents mark which is to me the main resistance


----------



## RickG (10 November 2006)

Why do I like today???

Well its a Friday... usually means a sell down.

Its T+3 since EXT SP increased 38%, usually a sell down.

No announcement, which for ext means a sell down or  SP steady.

Yet the SP increased by 10%.  IMO todays increase has more significance than the increase after the last announcement.  Everything was against EXT SP increasing today, yet it did.  Investors want this stock, day traders who were selling today, were out bought by the investors.  EXT is looking positive.

I have always believed in the fundementals, and todays trading for the first time in many months, was positive.  I really think we are on the threashold of something special.  Yes I may be wrong, but then again 



PS.  Check my posts I am a long term holder so I am biased.


----------



## nizar (10 November 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Why do I like today???
> 
> Well its a Friday... usually means a sell down.
> 
> ...




Sound reasoning there RickG


----------



## RickG (10 November 2006)

Thanks Nizar... I am a holder so yes maybe I am over excited.  Yet I have held and bought more even when it went down to the 6 cent level.  Yet it is today that has got me most excited.

For as long term holders, we all know the fundementals and the drilling results.  So I wont bother covering them again.  But IMO today was the first day in many months that I think the rest of the market woke up to EXT's potential.

There was no announcement for day traders to buy... IMO EXT went up based purely on its investors and its true market cap (MC), which IMO should be more than double what it is now (I have never been one to think EXT is $1.. but IMO it should be 28 cents, based on what other junior UR explorers are doing).

If we look at some of the other minor Ur explorers (before options) -

AGS MC = approx $304M
DYL MC = approx $251M
EVE = approx $28M
MTN = approx $50M
EXT = approx$75M

I think we can see EXT is undersold.   Now as long term holders we have realised this for quite awhile, but today i think the market finally recognised this.  Thats why I am excited.

PS. included MTN and EVE because I also hold these 

PPS. Sorry for the long winded post.. cheers


----------



## nizar (11 November 2006)

RickG said:
			
		

> Thanks Nizar... I am a holder so yes maybe I am over excited.  Yet I have held and bought more even when it went down to the 6 cent level.  Yet it is today that has got me most excited.
> 
> For as long term holders, we all know the fundementals and the drilling results.  So I wont bother covering them again.  But IMO today was the first day in many months that I think the rest of the market woke up to EXT's potential.
> 
> ...




EVEs market cap should be more like EXTs.
$75m for no resource is a bit pricey for me, thanks.

Drilling takes way to long for this company. was it 6 months or 7 months for those 11 holes. WHat a joke.
I prefer EVE. Buying the land to JORC is less than 11 months. Thats respect. 
ANd it helps the share price to move when you have 200million shares, as opposed to say, 800million like EXT.

Dont be fooled into thinking that geographical proximity to established uranium mines gives them any greater chance of discovering something.


----------



## jemma (12 November 2006)

Don't call this ramping, but EXT's chart is extremely bullish, doing a flag pattern, looks like it will break 10 cents on Monday IMO.

Petee, you still in this??? How are you. Time to get on this if you are out.


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Don't call this ramping, but EXT's chart is extremely bullish, doing a flag pattern, looks like it will break 10 cents on Monday IMO.
> 
> Petee, you still in this??? How are you. Time to get on this if you are out.



I agree that it's looking better, but who knows just when stocks are going to break certain points. You really shouldn't be still trying to predict this J. You did this continually earlier in the year on EXT saying that it was going to be such and such a price in a certain time frame, and it just never eventuated. If you are right this time, then good guess, but you'll just have egg on your face again when it doesn't occur. And yes, it sounds like ramping. 

EXT seems to have broken it's downward trend of lower highs and lows which was very negative for the stock. It also broke and has perhaps cleared an important resistance level at $0.09. Weather it stays above or not short term, is not known...

Riding the U phoria at this minute, it responded extremely positively to the news that it had been granted the EPLs contiguous to it's current ones at Husab, extending their tenaments considerable in a highly prospective area. 

$0.10 is the next reistance level, and as we saw on Wed, the stock raced to that point and pulled back as it has done previously. I think that it might break $0.10 this time but I'm not going to put a particular time on it. I'll leave that for Yogi.


----------



## jemma (12 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I agree that it's looking better, but who knows just when stocks are going to break certain points. You really shouldn't be still trying to predict this J. You did this continually earlier in the year on EXT saying that it was going to be such and such a price in a certain time frame, and it just never eventuated. If you are right this time, then good guess, but you'll just have egg on your face again when it doesn't occur. And yes, it sounds like ramping.
> 
> EXT seems to have broken it's downward trend of lower highs and lows which was very negative for the stock. It also broke and has perhaps cleared an important resistance level at $0.09. Weather it stays above or not short term, is not known...
> 
> ...




Kennas, thanks for the advice.


----------



## petee (12 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Don't call this ramping, but EXT's chart is extremely bullish, doing a flag pattern, looks like it will break 10 cents on Monday IMO.
> 
> Petee, you still in this??? How are you. Time to get on this if you are out.



hi Jemma..nope never been into EXT yet..ill just watch this one..hey ur DYL is doing well..hope u continue to do well in it..take care k


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas, thanks for the advice.



he he, any time Jemma.   

I hope you have taken all your DYL and EXT winnngs out and have it in superannuation now?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 November 2006)

Nah, put it in BHP Jemma. What goods superannuation, get old broke having lived like a Queen on your great wins........., you certainly have done well on DYL and EXT


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nah, put it in BHP Jemma. What goods superannuation, get old broke having lived like a Queen on your great wins........., you certainly have done well on DYL and EXT




You're not coming over the the U dark side are you Freeballer?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 November 2006)

Nah already done that and left  . I do like Jemma's style though although its certainly not mine!.


----------



## bigdog (12 November 2006)

My tip is that the next EXT Announcement will be late this week ahead of the Wednesday Nov 29 EXT Annual General Meeting.

Hoping this ANN will kick on SP this week.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
EXT SP had been held low and by the way benefits shares issued to director at 0.065 per Oct 24 2006 

6. Resolution 5 - Approval of Future Issue of Shares to Director Related Entity
To consider and, if thought fit, to pass the following resolution as an ordinary resolution:
“That, for the purpose of Chapter 2E of the Corporations Act, Listing Rule 10.11 of the Listing Rules of Australian Stock Exchange Limited and for all other purposes, the directors of the Company be authorised to issue up to 23,076,923 fully paid ordinary shares in the capital of the Company at an issue price of $0.065 each to SGJ Investments Pty Ltd (an entity associated with Director Mr Steve Sikirich) for the partial settlement of loans provided by SGJ Investments Pty Ltd to the Company and on the terms and conditions set out in the Explanatory Statement accompanying this Notice.”



I have held EXT since early 2005 at 0.027 and topped up at higher SP in 2006


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2006)

bigdog said:
			
		

> My tip is that the next EXT Announcement will be late this week ahead of the Wednesday Nov 29 EXT Annual General Meeting.
> 
> Hoping this ANN will kick on SP this week.
> 
> ...



What's the ann going to be about bigdog?

Environmental approvals for exploration?
Drilling at Rossing South?
New drilling results at second target zone at Husab? 
They've actually dug some gold out of the ground at Burnakura?

Interesting that the banks are the top sharholders in this. I don't think this has been mentioned before, but why would HSBC, Westpac, Citicorp, UBS, ANZ and National be behind this? Hhmm. I bet they've thought about it.


----------



## nizar (12 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> he he, any time Jemma.
> 
> I hope you have taken all your DYL and EXT winnngs out and have it in superannuation now?




Why, just why would u wanna do that?
She's 32.
I reckon EVE may be worth a crack and OMC drill results soon, Bungua could be massive.
Or if u wanna go a bit safer PDN should still double over the next 12 months and SMM will move in the few months.


----------



## jemma (13 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Why, just why would u wanna do that?
> She's 32.
> I reckon EVE may be worth a crack and OMC drill results soon, Bungua could be massive.
> Or if u wanna go a bit safer PDN should still double over the next 12 months and SMM will move in the few months.




Nizar,

you are correct I do not wish to lock it away being so young.

I bought 2 properties instead and still trade with a large amount.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> you are correct I do not wish to lock it away being so young.
> 
> I bought 2 properties instead and still trade with a large amount.



I thought you wanted to 'retire' Jemma? Obviously you think investing is 'retirement'?????


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> you are correct I do not wish to lock it away being so young.
> 
> I bought 2 properties instead and still trade with a large amount.



You've bought 2 properties since selling out of DYL? 2 weeks ago? You are an amazingly fast operator Jemma.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

On Tue 7 Nov



			
				jemma said:
			
		

> Looking at the volume today, this will break *10.5 tomorrow* and the high at 15.5 with a good announcement.




Sun 12 Nov, Yesterday



			
				jemma said:
			
		

> Don't call this ramping, but EXT's chart is extremely bullish, doing a flag pattern, looks like it will break *10 cents on Monday* IMO.




I do hope it goes to $0.10 as Jemma has predicted by last Wednesday, or today. Or....

Sitting even @ $0.094 at the moment.

Looks to be holding up well after an early drop of 2% along with the rest of the market.   Holding above $0.09 is a very good thing. Might be a time to pick some up.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> you are correct I do not wish to lock it away being so young.
> 
> I bought 2 properties instead and still trade with a large amount.



I actually thought you sold your 2 mil DYL at $0.38 on 6 Nov and bought EXT 5 mins later at $0.077... Some of $760K you got from the DYL trade must have gone to the 2 properties?


----------



## nizar (13 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I actually thought you sold your 2 mil DYL at $0.38 on 6 Nov and bought EXT 5 mins later at $0.077... Some of $760K you got from the DYL trade must have gone to the 2 properties?




LOL do u wanna know the address and the exact price of those 2 properties as well??!!...
Just leave her alone man...


----------



## chris1983 (13 November 2006)

and I have 1 million Bannerman guys...do you believe me?   Lol who cares what she does.  Jemma could be a guy for all we know haha Thats my little comment for the day.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Don't call this ramping, but EXT's chart is extremely bullish, doing a flag pattern, looks like it will break 10 cents on Monday IMO.



30 mins to go to crack $0.10. I might start buying it to give it a boost for you Jemma.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

Just picked some up at $0.091.

Stop @ $0.088. 

Expecting support at $0.09. I'll probably be wrong.


----------



## jemma (13 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I actually thought you sold your 2 mil DYL at $0.38 on 6 Nov and bought EXT 5 mins later at $0.077... Some of $760K you got from the DYL trade must have gone to the 2 properties?




I already had equity built up so one property is fully paid whilst the other is geared. I only put a smaller amount in EXT, approx 150K.


----------



## jemma (13 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Just picked some up at $0.091.
> 
> Stop @ $0.088.
> 
> Expecting support at $0.09. I'll probably be wrong.




Kennas, great to have you on board, you are my good luck charm as you were discussing dyl when i bought. As you said holding above 9 is a great sign especially today in a falling market.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas, great to have you on board, you are my good luck charm as you were discussing dyl when i bought. As you said holding above 9 is a great sign especially today in a falling market.



We need a good night though Jemma. If the commods generally tank overnight, then I reckon I'll be stopped out soon. I hope not, of course. I'm a bit bearish atm, but hopeful.

For eg, today OMC released a great ann, that last week would have sent it up 30%, but today up just 3% I think. The heat is off! For now.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Just picked some up at $0.091.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> kennas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jemma (13 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> kennas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Freeballinginawetsuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jemma (13 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> jemma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Freeballinginawetsuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> jemma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jemma (14 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Freeballinginawetsuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> kennas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jemma (14 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> jemma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## junmonkey (14 November 2006)

EXT looks like a good opportunity. Bought in at $0.09 today.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

junmonkey said:
			
		

> EXT looks like a good opportunity. Bought in at $0.09 today.



Good luck junmonkey. Not sure what sort of experience you have in short term trading these pennie stocks, but it would pay to have a definate plan for this. Have a price you must sell at, for a loss, and a plan for what you are going to do if the stock goes up 10-30%. Do you sell? Or, just keep chasing profits? The drama most people have with these things is chasing after the golden goose, only to be left with a lead turkey.


----------



## jemma (14 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Good luck junmonkey. Not sure what sort of experience you have in short term trading these pennie stocks, but it would pay to have a definate plan for this. Have a price you must sell at, for a loss, and a plan for what you are going to do if the stock goes up 10-30%. Do you sell? Or, just keep chasing profits? The drama most people have with these things is chasing after the golden goose, only to be left with a lead turkey.




DYL was my golden goose.


----------



## saichuen (14 November 2006)

Hi guys,

I have been watching this stock too and did notice the nice little pennant forming there. One thing though, doesnt it look almost the same as the one formed previously in July when it hit 0.11c? The volume then and now also seems to be pretty much on the same track. Have at a look the chart again provided by Kennas. Am I seeing the wrong thing here? 

Happy trading!


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

saichuen said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been watching this stock too and did notice the nice little pennant forming there. One thing though, doesnt it look almost the same as the one formed previously in July when it hit 0.11c? The volume then and now also seems to be pretty much on the same track. Have at a look the chart again provided by Kennas. Am I seeing the wrong thing here?
> 
> Happy trading!



You are right. That's why I have a stop point, because it could head down the same trajectory. If the pennant breaks down, as it did in July, I'm out. Must have an escape plan. 

Just a note on pennants, they are much more valuable when the pennant forms in an up trend. At this point, EXT is still going generally medium term down. However, I am taking a  calculated risk that the general U sentiment will turn it around. It has great tenaments, just needs some momentum. 

I have beer money on this, please DYOR.


----------



## saichuen (14 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You are right. That's why I have a stop point, because it could head down the same trajectory. If the pennant breaks down, as it did in July, I'm out. Must have an escape plan.
> 
> Just a note on pennants, they are much more valuable when the pennant forms in an up trend. At this point, EXT is still going generally medium term down. However, I am taking a calculated risk that the general U sentiment will turn it around. It has great tenaments, just needs some momentum.
> 
> I have beer money on this, please DYOR.




Kennas,

Thanks for the input and confirmation here. I can see your point of view and did sense the precaution that you were indicating in your earlier postings. Yes an escape plan will be a good idea and a tight one indeed I would imagine.  

I will continue to monitor this stock for now. I have to agree that it is potentially sitting on very good prospects.

Happy trading.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

Been having a closer look at EXTs sp over the last few days to see some critical junctures that may determine it's short term moves. 

Must stress, this is all very short term stuff. Long term the company has great potential, if you're happy to put it in the bottom draw.

In summary, a push through and hold above $0.095 now would be positive, while a break below $0.09 ordinary, and $0.085 a problem.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

Sorry Jemma, I'm out at $0.089, not going the way I want. Too worried about slippery market forces atm to hold and wait.


----------



## junmonkey (15 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Good luck junmonkey. Not sure what sort of experience you have in short term trading these pennie stocks, but it would pay to have a definate plan for this. Have a price you must sell at, for a loss, and a plan for what you are going to do if the stock goes up 10-30%. Do you sell? Or, just keep chasing profits? The drama most people have with these things is chasing after the golden goose, only to be left with a lead turkey.




I don't usually trade in penny stocks. Looking more towards holding for at least 12 months (unless the price goes up by a ridiculous amount of course). Been reading up a bit on the company and several of the posts located on this forum. Seems like this company has a long term potential.

Because of that, I don't have to deal with the daily/weekly dramas of price movements, which is definitely a good thing for my heart. Most of the time, I spend only 10-15% of my time looking at charts. your advice is definitely appreciated though.


----------



## Fab (15 November 2006)

Personnally in the same price bracket I prefer AUZ .


----------



## jemma (15 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Sorry Jemma, I'm out at $0.089, not going the way I want. Too worried about slippery market forces atm to hold and wait.




Look at the volume Kenna, so low, they drop it below 9 to scare weakies out before the upward move. Oh well, fair enough kennas.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Look at the volume Kenna, so low, they drop it below 9 to scare weakies out before the upward move. Oh well, fair enough kennas.



 Unfortunately, I'm one of the weakies at the moment. I'm trying to be defensive, but I just keep buying things!!!! I'm an investomaniac.


----------



## jemma (15 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'm one of the weakies at the moment. I'm trying to be defensive, but I just keep buying things!!!! I'm an investomaniac.




Time will tell which one of us is right!!!


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Time will tell which one of us is right!!!



Time indeed. But thats the problem; everyone seems to agree that eventually EXT will fly. Its the false starts and stumbles in the meanwhile that drags EXT through the mud..


----------



## jemma (15 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Time indeed. But thats the problem; everyone seems to agree that eventually EXT will fly. Its the false starts and stumbles in the meanwhile that drags EXT through the mud..




You can clear mud with water.


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> You can clear mud with water.




Or you extract the dirt....

Jemma, when was Peter Mc going to be back in town? You believed there would be a statement from that didn't you?


----------



## bigdog (16 November 2006)

The sophiscated investors parted with $2.4 million (additional 37 million shares @ 0.065).
-- I imagine that they were presented with VG information to entice them to part with their money.

I am hopeful that the next ANN will be VG; remember that the AGM is next Wednesday and imagine ASX ANN today or tomorrow to precede the AGM.

I am LT holder in at 0.027 (Aug 2005) and topped up in 2006


----------



## sandik17 (23 November 2006)

Could it really be on the way up????

I hold...and have been waiting......


----------



## johnmwu3 (24 November 2006)

Jemma,
Is there any info. for EXT,  it's AGM　will be next Wed., hope some good news come out before the AGM.
Cheers,
John3


----------



## IGO4IT (27 November 2006)

Uranium price is going higher almost every week.

some day or another market will appreciate that, all analysts predict a good move for U producers before XMAS.

good luck to all......I have small holding here now from long time ago & they're about to smell in my drawer ..... we need some action soon   

cheers,


----------



## bigdog (29 November 2006)

For those attending the Extract Annual General Meeting is being held today in Perth Wed, 29 Nov 2006 10:00AM at Broadwater Pagoda Resort Hotel, 112 Melville Parade Como WA 

Myself and many others would be most interested in being updated on the AGM
-- I would hope that many probing questions will be asked
-- There are many EXT shareholders who are concerned about how this Coy is run, lack of information, 100,000,000 bonus shares still to be issued, the reason for the Withdrawal of Share Purchase Plan and and many other issues.


----------



## jemma (29 November 2006)

bigdog said:
			
		

> For those attending the Extract Annual General Meeting is being held today in Perth Wed, 29 Nov 2006 10:00AM at Broadwater Pagoda Resort Hotel, 112 Melville Parade Como WA
> 
> Myself and many others would be most interested in being updated on the AGM
> -- I would hope that many probing questions will be asked
> -- There are many EXT shareholders who are concerned about how this Coy is run, lack of information, 100,000,000 bonus shares still to be issued, the reason for the Withdrawal of Share Purchase Plan and and many other issues.




Sick em killer.


----------



## bigdog (29 November 2006)

AGM Presentation just release to ASX


http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00672952


----------



## bigdog (29 November 2006)

Where is the Nov 29 progress report?

IMO; The agm presentation not does not provide any additional data that had not been previously ANN

AGM presentation addresses only:
-- Nov 6 additional licences
-- Oct 20 quarterly report
-- Sept 28 progress report

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00672952

I hold EXT


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

Nice presentation though!

Gotta love the proximity of Husab to all that other uranium...


----------



## ctlaltdelesc (30 November 2006)

Yes. Presentation looking good. 
I reckon if one more good report will hit 10cents
I hold too


----------



## Karren (30 November 2006)

looks like a strong opening move ... nice vol


----------



## jemma (30 November 2006)

Karren said:
			
		

> looks like a strong opening move ... nice vol




Looks great on the charts, it is going to have another crack at 10 very soon.


----------



## surelle (30 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Looks great on the charts, it is going to have another crack at 10 very soon.




I've been holding through the rollercoaster ride, so I hope that it does crack AND break 10


----------



## Archinos (1 December 2006)

Not looking too bad right now...


----------



## sandik17 (4 December 2006)

Jemma...looking good.  It's broken 10c and is currently sitting on 11c (up 12%) today.
FINALLY!


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

sandik17 said:
			
		

> Jemma...looking good.  It's broken 10c and is currently sitting on 11c (up 12%) today.
> FINALLY!




Nice breakout.


----------



## Busylion (4 December 2006)

dwecke2000 said:
			
		

> Looks the goods. UK fund manager bought up big. Worth a look, lots uranium and gold!!




Just a newsletter mentioning it just after lunch (12.18pm) & buy up to 11c only & don't chase. Punters are chasing the stock. Good luck to them.


----------



## tbomb (4 December 2006)

This ann doesn't really seem like good news to me - 

 an additional 123 M shares = maybe 10% dilution....

 the 23M were issued at a price of around 65 cents according to my calcs...

 I guess market got wind of an announcement and thought is was the big one...


----------



## bigdog (4 December 2006)

I hope the future performance shares have "real" objectives to achieved that really add to shareholder value.

The 100 Mil bonus shares awarded today were based upon the mine operating for a 12 month period.  Should have been based upon onzes of gold produced and not based upon a period of time.

The joke is that the gold operations will be divested and the operation never achieved the objectives in onzes!

The EXT management have been given $10 mill of bonus shares at todays value.


----------



## Simmo (4 December 2006)

966 million shares on issue now, thats quite a bit.


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

Nice close.
Could be one to watch 2mrw.


----------



## Ken (4 December 2006)

patience was always the game with this stock. there was plenty of opportunity at 6-7 cents not long ago.... i only held 18,000 shares and have doubled up....  

lets see what happens when something really exciting happens with this one.


----------



## johnno261 (4 December 2006)

Simmo said:
			
		

> 966 million shares on issue now, thats quite a bit.




JORC of 40,000 plus tonnes of U308,thats quite a bit...............
Thats what the future may hold. Shares on issue if resource base is 40,000tonnes will still throw EXT well and truely thru 2dollars.
Thats quite a bit.....


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> JORC of 40,000 plus tonnes of U308,thats quite a bit...............
> Thats what the future may hold.



Would love to have your crystal ball Johnno. 

Please tell how you have come up with a JORC resource from their drilling results?

Perhaps there needs to be another classification of JORC: Inferred, Inidicated, Measured, and Johnno.


----------



## jemma (4 December 2006)

Kennas,

Chart wise if it breaks 15.5 where do you see this heading short term??

Great pick for me in the tipping comp.


----------



## dj_420 (4 December 2006)

as far as i knew there was not even an inferred resource for EXT. 40 000 tonnes is a decent amount of uranium, what makes you sure that its there? just because rio and paladin have mines nearby?


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> as far as i knew there was not even an inferred resource for EXT. 40 000 tonnes is a decent amount of uranium, what makes you sure that its there? just because rio and paladin have mines nearby?




He's just ramping.
And a decent ramp at that, but not quite ramp of the month   

EXT took 6 months to drill 11 holes. They should have a JORC by approximately 2028.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> Chart wise if it breaks 15.5 where do you see this heading short term??
> 
> Great pick for me in the tipping comp.



Jemma, if it breaks $0.155, then could go anywhere. $2.00? AGS went from $0.15 to $1.90 in 12 months.....  

Short term though it still has some work to do. From breaking out of that consolidation period, the target would have been about $0.13, which it has practically reached. Found resistance at $0.125 as would have been expected, and theres' pockets of resistance at each $0.05 incriment to $0.155, also as would be expected. What was outstanding today, was it smashing though $0.10-11.  Very unexpected, and very bullish for the stock. Really, on a TA perspective, that was a major zone of resistance. Now, it might get a lot of attention tomorrow, but will need some follow up good news to keep going. There's a few stocks that have run very hard for a day or so recently and then dropped back, or consolidated, and then drifted again. Needs good news to keep going, which is very likely out of Husab. 

Good luck, and take a little profit when you can!   You could probably sell half and be riding it for free!!!


----------



## audispex (5 December 2006)

Hi Johno,

The AGM Presentation reads (for Husab):

Strategic Objective:
Targeting +40mt @ 0.4kg/t
= + 35m lbs U3O8
= + $2.0b metal value

Not quite 40mt of U3O8 but still has pretty impressive possibilities IMO.

Would anyone care to comment on what "Strategic Objective" and "Targeting" is supposed to infer?


----------



## jemma (5 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Jemma, if it breaks $0.155, then could go anywhere. $2.00? AGS went from $0.15 to $1.90 in 12 months.....
> 
> Short term though it still has some work to do. From breaking out of that consolidation period, the target would have been about $0.13, which it has practically reached. Found resistance at $0.125 as would have been expected, and theres' pockets of resistance at each $0.05 incriment to $0.155, also as would be expected. What was outstanding today, was it smashing though $0.10-11.  Very unexpected, and very bullish for the stock. Really, on a TA perspective, that was a major zone of resistance. Now, it might get a lot of attention tomorrow, but will need some follow up good news to keep going. There's a few stocks that have run very hard for a day or so recently and then dropped back, or consolidated, and then drifted again. Needs good news to keep going, which is very likely out of Husab.
> 
> Good luck, and take a little profit when you can!   You could probably sell half and be riding it for free!!!




kennas, many thanks for this analysis, Peter Mac has been quoted as stating an option to speed things up is to ship the ore to RIO's Rossing mine. This was in the latest resource stocks magazine. If that happens it could be worth anything.


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

If 12c holds, could go for a run this arvo as the buyers chase.


----------



## Karren (6 December 2006)

new ann just released in pre open


----------



## powerkoala (6 December 2006)

market seems react diff direction with good news


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2006)

EXT ANN just issued

Looking for some expert opinions on results ANN

The SP is down 0.5 cents to 11.5 since ANN

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00675559


----------



## bigdog (7 December 2006)

Posted LSE  for Share News for Kalahari Min (KAH) JV partner

http://www.lse.co.uk/ShareNews.asp?...ted_Namibian_nuclear_fuel_prospecting_licence

Wednesday, 6th December 2006 10:32

Kalahari Minerals confirms JV granted Namibian nuclear fuel prospecting licence

LONDON (AFX) - Kalahari Minerals PLC confirmed that joint venture partner Extract Resources Ltd has been formally granted a prospecting licence to explore for nuclear fuel in Namibia.

The licence, which was offered by the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy on Nov 6, will be incorporated within the existing Husab joint venture. 

*Kalahari added that past and present exploration suggests 'significant uranium mineralisation' at Husab.*
newsdesk@afxnews.com


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

EXT trying hard to break resistance at $0.11. Holding above $0.10 has been very good. 

Been looking very good recently. Having a look through the historic grades and what they have produced, I'm turning into a believer Jemma.....


----------



## mmmmining (18 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> EXT trying hard to break resistance at $0.11. Holding above $0.10 has been very good.
> 
> Been looking very good recently. Having a look through the historic grades and what they have produced, I'm turning into a believer Jemma.....




BMN, EXT, DYL, PDN, RIO (Rossing) have continuous land coverage. So far EXT has the highest grade, and EXT have got the hottest area other than Rossing.


----------



## LifeisShort (18 December 2006)

I'm not sure about that.....the best address has BMN, with tenements around Langer Heinrich and Rossing. Location Location, Location is the universal mantra. Then again grade is king......All those companies in Namibia are well placed.


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that.....the best address has BMN, with tenements around Langer Heinrich and Rossing. Location Location, Location is the universal mantra. Then again grade is king......All those companies in Namibia are well placed.



Yes, it's got good ground, but EXTs isn't far away either. And I think by 'hottest' he means radiometric mapping. I think EXTs drill results are a bit better aren't they?


----------



## chris1983 (18 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, it's got good ground, but EXTs isn't far away either. And I think by 'hottest' he means radiometric mapping. I think EXTs drill results are a bit better aren't they?




The only thing you have to go by with Bannerman atm is Historic drilling.

I would have to say Bannermans is the company in the best position.  Historic drilling below.  You have to look at shares on issue.  Bannerman also own an 80% interest in their tenements whereas the Extracts current % on the tenement they are currently drilling is 50%.  Both are set to do well.  

23m @ 541 ppm U308 23m @ 397 ppm U308
50m @ 457 ppm U308 45m @ 393 ppm U308
46m @ 443 ppm U308 60m @ 269 ppm U308
44m @ 436 ppm U308 *62m @1 260 ppm U308*

If you also look at the last activities report released by BMN they released the following information with a picture of the drill core showing the uranium oxides.  Hitting uranium at 134m depth..Thankyou very much.

"Uranium oxides on fracture plane within GOADH0010, 134m depth"

Those drilling results are only based off the Goanitkontes prospect..and you have to take into account Bannermans epl which contains the elpse channel. 

Extracts Mineralisation is very promising with results such as 9m at 1.077 kilograms per tonne uranium with 5m at 1.853kg/t and 10m at 0.345kg/t but it isnt at depth.  Not like Bannermans.  Nothing can be confirmed though untill Bannerman release the results from their recent drilling campaign though.

All the best.  Chris


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> The only thing you have to go by with Bannerman atm is Historic drilling.
> 
> I would have to say Bannermans is the company in the best position.  Historic drilling below.  You have to look at shares on issue.  Bannerman also own an 80% interest in their tenements whereas the Extracts current % on the tenement they are currently drilling is 50%.  Both are set to do well.
> 
> ...




Those EXT numbers add up to:

5m @ 1077 ppm
5m @ 1853 ppm
10m @ 345 ppm

Others from the Ida Dome include:

8m @ 2316 ppm
14m @ 1063 ppm
41m @ 361 ppm
9m @ 1077 ppm

Previous drilling by Anglo American produced:

43m @ 370 ppm
32m @ 403 ppm
24m @ 886 ppm
17m @ 984 ppm
and more

So, it's hard to say which is better really. Buy both perhaps?


----------



## chris1983 (18 December 2006)

Ive held EXT in the past and grabbed my profits.  Could of made more if I held..but you dont look at the past.  Only reason I turned away was the amount of shares in issue and dilution problems as they continue to further their exploration.  They could still very easily run to 30+ cents though.


----------



## mmmmining (18 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Those EXT numbers add up to:
> 
> 5m @ 1077 ppm
> 5m @ 1853 ppm
> ...




DYL is to the South of EXT, to complete a trio.


----------



## chris1983 (18 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> DYL is to the South of EXT, to complete a trio.




ERN is to the North to completed a quadruplet


----------



## mmmmining (21 December 2006)

EXT is going to have ann too, make it a double.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

Any thoughts on the ann and the consolidation/share split?

Is this good??????


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

now i feel, i really hate this SP...
maybe have to hold a LITTLE bit longer... again....
before we see blue sky (if there is one.....)


----------



## mmmmining (21 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on the ann and the consolidation/share split?
> 
> Is this good??????



Bad for day-trading, good for long-term. Make it easier to count many zeros  on holding statement.


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

at least the joint venture is nice to hear... 
yet.. this will mean, lot of daytrader running away from field...


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

Hmmm, market musn't like it that much. Off 10% ish.   

Being punished like BMN for bringing out what seems like an OK ann. Geez the market is fickle at the moment. One ann that seems ordinary and a stock goes boom, another that might be good and smash.   

In the long run, EXT owning 100% of this deposit must be good. I suppose they will have to finance it all themselves as well, which means more placements etc......


----------



## insider (21 December 2006)

I got out of EXT at 6.4 cents and I don't regret it... Made tons more cash out of DYL and MTN... EXT's problem is simply put: Toooo many shares on issue... It's sooo disapointing to see and admit it... maybe reconsider your options... I wish you guys luck but just ask yourselves this "are you emotionally attached to the company?" I'd seriously look into other stocks first then make a decision whether or not to hold or sell EXT... There are other U stocks.


----------



## juddy (21 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Mark, think about tbe capital raising if/when EXT buy out WAGE/Kalahari's 50%  More importantly think about the shareholder wealth that goes into the Kalahari director's pockets. A nice little set up. Makes me feel ill just thinking about it. Maybe that is why they halted the capital raising, wait for decent U results then they can ask for more. Is that a possibility? What do you think?




Lol, my thoughts on the 19/8/06 weren't too far from the truth.


----------



## bigdog (21 December 2006)

IMHO the reconstruction has been set up for the benefit of the directors only.  
-- All the foreplay in recent weeks displays management manovering
-- shares issued for debt at 6.5 cents
-- They took the 100 mil bonus shares for keeping an gold mine operating for 12 months which prior to the 12 months, ANN to divest the gold mine which was a dud!

IMHO there is lots of room for managment to improve their style.


----------



## rockingham178 (26 December 2006)

I bought in at 6.4 .... and I am not sorry one bit. This is excellent news and will finally do away with the day traders and EXT will be fantastic in 2007 and beyond.

Yes it is good for directors...but only if EXT does well! So what do you think they think of EXT? If EXT doesn't perform well all they will have is bits of paper!

They know what is about to occur and all holders will benefit.


----------



## mmmmining (26 December 2006)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> I If EXT doesn't perform well all they will have is bits of paper!



I hope the directors don't know when to sell, and never sell in order to honor all loyal shareholders who trust them unconditionally.


----------



## rockingham178 (28 December 2006)

The latest report from GT Financial is another reason I am happy to be in Ext, and they aren't the only ones who are talking positively of the latest arrangement. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see other analysts come out with similar positive thoughts.

Keep in mind they are not parting with any actual cash in this deal and they will be gaining 100% of a potentially huge high grade uranium resource (dyor, I have).

The market seems to like it as well, steadily rising since Friday after the kneejerk reaction last Thursday.


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> The latest report from GT Financial is another reason I am happy to be in Ext,



Rock, can you post a link to the research report, would be interested to read it. Cheers.


----------



## rockingham178 (28 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Rock, can you post a link to the research report, would be interested to read it. Cheers.




Kennas, I can't do that as you need to subscribe to gain access to the report and I can't post to a forum until they freely make it public.

Suffice to say they are not making a recommendation in this summary report however they are clearly making positive statements and have indicated this will be goodbye to the daytraders.


----------



## rockingham178 (28 December 2006)

kennas and it seems that the market is now waking to EXT as well and up she goes.


----------



## mmmmining (28 December 2006)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> Kennas, I can't do that as you need to subscribe to gain access to the report and I can't post to a forum until they freely make it public.




If you want to share it with us, I guess you can quote some of the contents to support your point, and credit the publisher. I guess you should not have any trouble. Actually the publisher will thank you for the free publicity.


----------



## rockingham178 (28 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> If you want to share it with us, I guess you can quote some of the contents to support your point, and credit the publisher. I guess you should not have any trouble. Actually the publisher will thank you for the free publicity.




Sorry mmmmining, I can't without written consent. I have said about all I can without it, I am sure it will come out in due course though.

As I did say it is not a recommendation to buy, hold or sell, but it is a clearly positive indicator.


----------



## johnmwu3 (3 January 2007)

EXT is deserted by the market.
It got a world class U , but also a world class management team ?


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> EXT is deserted by the market.
> It got a world class U , but also a world class management team ?



Yep, everyone is buying everything else but this just about. Even AEX is up today!

I don't think the decision to take over all of Husab was taken well. Something dodgy in regard to directors payments or the like. You are right about the potential of this however. I think the spill over from BMN and DYL might go into EXT when they get the next lot of results out. Certainly prospective land and could be part of any future consolidation around the Namibia U hot zone around Rossing and LH.


----------



## rockingham178 (5 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I don't think the decision to take over all of Husab was taken well. Something dodgy in regard to directors payments or the like. You are right about the potential of this however. I think the spill over from BMN and DYL might go into EXT when they get the next lot of results out. Certainly prospective land and could be part of any future consolidation around the Namibia U hot zone around Rossing and LH.




Kennas
All due respect but I can assure you the analysts see this otherwise, GT Financial are now on record and suffice to say I firmly believe you will be hearing positives from Fat very shortly. The analysts I have read on EXT all have the same opinion that EXT was a negative only because of the heavy day trading, a very good reason the current activity is occurring with the stock having been actively manipulated.

This morning when all was looking down again an 800k offscreen buy came in at .10 over the top of the buy side of .098. I was tempted to place EXT as a potential breakout due to this but decided not to. Results are due out very soon and if these are what is expected EXT would warrant being placed in this category. 

Despite the negativity EXT has been very tightly held and the consolidation will confirm EXT status as a leading U stock not just a flash in the pan day trader glory such as it has been and others have been recently. I have nothing against trading I do it myself but this needs to be placed in perspective. EXT will be recognised as I believe has already commenced.

Management talk is all cods IMHO.


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> Kennas
> All due respect but I can assure you the analysts see this otherwise, GT Financial are now on record and suffice to say I firmly believe you will be hearing positives from Fat very shortly. The analysts I have read on EXT all have the same opinion that EXT was a negative only because of the heavy day trading, a very good reason the current activity is occurring with the stock having been actively manipulated.
> 
> This morning when all was looking down again an 800k offscreen buy came in at .10 over the top of the buy side of .098. I was tempted to place EXT as a potential breakout due to this but decided not to. Results are due out very soon and if these are what is expected EXT would warrant being placed in this category.
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts rockingham. Sorry I happened to mention management, that was illconsidered. I haven't met them myself and can't comment. So, are you a broker, analyst? Obviously you have access to some pretty good info on the company. I've just got the announcements and their web site....... 

Just as an aside, what's your understanding of 'tightly held'. I notice SGJ have 7% ish, and Peter Mc has a few (not sure what %) but that doesn't add up to 'tightly held' to me..... 

I'm looking forward to day traders leaving this too. 

(holding)


----------



## rockingham178 (5 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks for your thoughts rockingham. Sorry I happened to mention management, that was illconsidered. I haven't met them myself and can't comment. So, are you a broker, analyst? Obviously you have access to some pretty good info on the company. I've just got the announcements and their web site.......
> 
> Just as an aside, what's your understanding of 'tightly held'. I notice SGJ have 7% ish, and Peter Mc has a few (not sure what %) but that doesn't add up to 'tightly held' to me.....
> 
> ...




Sorry if I sounded harsh Kenna's that wasn't my intention, just tired of the unfounded management talk. No I'm not an analyst I am involved in risk management and have mining construction background on major projects. I am however an avid researcher and don't take investing my money lightly. I don't gamble on horses etc and any speculative stock I get involved with I need to believe it has something. I do understand risk managment very well. These factors are why I decided to aquire EXT, which most of what I have was accumulated in the 6's and 7's and I have no intention of selling for some time. 

I do have access to information but nothing more than is publicly available (and that is a lot more than just EXT web information) and what is available via paying subscriptions. Also I like many others do in any field have a network of associates who do know what is going on and in particular in mining, major projects and geological information.

I am no expert by any means and would not expect people to solely rely on my information. I share on forums and I take from forums what I can, basically what makes forums a valuable resource used wisely I suppose.

"tightly held" The stock has been literally pushed down in recent weeks and the resistance has been very strong and sale volumes low. The OBV has just about flattened. The price continues to push up and someone comes in with a ridiculously small sell way below ask and the manipulation continues until it comes back up on strong resistance, today another good example.

But please I am sharing what I know but DYOR, I just personally think this is way under rated atm and time will tell if I am right.

Anyhow back to EXT which is looking much better as a type.
Cheers for now.


----------



## mmmmining (5 January 2007)

It is very hard to be a value investor when dealing with speculative stock! The speculation can easily overpower your research, and test your nerve. I just consider EXT is one of my uranium play, and don't bother who is saying what.


----------



## rockingham178 (5 January 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> It is very hard to be a value investor when dealing with speculative stock! The speculation can easily overpower your research, and test your nerve. I just consider EXT is one of my uranium play, and don't bother who is saying what.




I agree that is why I have many other investments, the biggest of which is property. Risk spread is always adding value, I just don't regard EXT as a significant risk even more so now.

The value in any speculation can definately be in the eyes of the beholder. It just depends what you are prepared to risk based on what you know to be fact as compared to the loss/profit you may take/make.

Your point is valid, meaning that a lot of people here are dealing in spec stocks with many seeking a free ride or the holy grail it seems with little or no research which I regard as high risk.


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> I just don't regard EXT as a significant risk even more so now.




I agree.

The consolidation will release EXT from the daytraders grip.

fwiw all my broker buddies say it's a good thing and you shouldn't sell EXT.


----------



## rockingham178 (5 January 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> The consolidation will release EXT from the daytraders grip.
> 
> fwiw all my broker buddies say it's a good thing and you shouldn't sell EXT.




Exactly what you have written is what I have been informed very recently amongst other technical aspects. If Fat don't mention EXT positively within 3 months I will eat my hat so to speak, but rightly they won't until daytraders have lost interest/control which is very close. Obviously you will still be able to day trade as per all stocks, you just won't be able to manipulate daily as has been in the past. IMO that is the negative which was EXT and is now others such as PEN, GSE, WMT and soon MKY, good money to be had though.

The comments coming forward from all sources now are very positive indeed of the current process and the massive potential of EXT resource, which will become evident to all very soon. You only need to look closely (and I mean closely) at where the first target zone is and as good as Husab is the overall link between the locations they have from Rossing south zone to Hildehof and the Ida areas to the already proven Anglo American drillings and you start to get an idea of the size of what is about to be revealed. It will make Langer, Valencia and the Elspe locations look very small in comparison. Although I have excluded the BMN Goankonite location from this as it looks massive in it's own right IMO.

Also keep in mind EXT are not actually handing over any cash for the 100% U rights of the Husab JV, as some would have you believe. This arrangement is financially exceptional for EXT as a company and shareholders alike (me).

If you believe there is no U in these locations of any significance then rossing, langer etc are a vision of your imagination, which is obviously not the case.

But as I said DYOR as I may yet be proven wrong...but I really don't think so. EXT should very soon, if not now, be placed as a potential breakout but you will have to pay for it now. It may seem like I am ramping and take this as you will, I am not. I am just stating what I believe to be fact based on what I know to be true and what I have read and been told, all I need is in front of me like a big bright yellow light. Today was a good day for EXT holders.


----------



## mmmmining (6 January 2007)

To confess, I like EXT because it has the best looking Radiometric map second only to Rossing mine in the province, and confirmed by drilling results.


----------



## champ2003 (6 January 2007)

Don't you think it's a wise idea to hold off from buying EXT until the share consolidation process is completed?


----------



## jemma (6 January 2007)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Don't you think it's a wise idea to hold off from buying EXT until the share consolidation process is completed?




Exactly champ, can someone tell me why it would be a wise idea to buy into ext pre share reconstruction?? Why wouldn't you just wait and see??????


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2007)

then again, "unwise" or rather "the bigger gamble" = most reward if it comes off .  However, I've got $10 to say that Joe isnt interested in promoting gambling.  
"buy during uncertainty, sell on good news"?


----------



## rockingham178 (6 January 2007)

FYI, I trust this helps.
Should you get in before consolidation? That depends on what you are prepared to pay. Indications already are that it will be over $1...predictions are not good I know but I am betting it reach over .14 pre-consolidation and will be over $1.20 post consolidation. This is my best guess only and has no basis otherwise aprt from what is occurring to the SP currently.

Some of you may have already seen this on another forum which I posted today, if not here you go. I haven't verified the AGS results in the comparison table or where they are from. I have taken these as posted on HC by an AGS holder, the others are factual as sourced.

As a disclaimer here EXT has recently reported thay are targeting an average grade of .4 kg/t in the first target zone, which is conservative considering intial grades. I also have not included the southern Anglo historical drillings from the new EPL3439 adjoing the Ida Central and East zones in the comparison table, which only confirms we are looking at something special. Including the historical results the EXT grade average goes to 1.12 kg/t, these are posted separately here.

Also 7 drill results are pending and are overdue to be announced from the Ida zone. EXT are now expediting the drilling in the location and have commenced training of diamond drill rig operators at a rate of 4 per rig.

Anglo American historical drill results from the new EPL3439. EXT paid nothing for this location apart from the EPL fee, nice find wouldn'tyou agree?  
43meters @ 0.37kg/t
32 @ 0403
24 @ 0.866
5 @ 2.45
17 @ 0.984 
21 @ 0.510
11 @ 0.507
9 @ 1.864
37 @ 0.261
29 @ 0.243
20 @ 0.252
11 @0.490
56 @ 0.840
26 @ 0.236
3.95 @ 0.990


----------



## jemma (6 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> FYI, I trust this helps.
> Should you get in before consolidation? That depends on what you are prepared to pay. Indications already are that it will be over $1...predictions are not good I know but I am betting it reach over .14 pre-consolidation and will be over $1.20 post consolidation. This is my best guess only and has no basis otherwise aprt from what is occurring to the SP currently.
> 
> Some of you may have already seen this on another forum which I posted today, if not here you go. I haven't verified the AGS results in the comparison table or where they are from. I have taken these as posted on HC by an AGS holder, the others are factual as sourced.
> ...




Lovely coloured chart Rockingham but this still does not explain why I should buy now rather than wait for the factual price post construction.


----------



## rockingham178 (6 January 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Lovely coloured chart Rockingham but this still does not explain why I should buy now rather than wait for the factual price post construction.




I agree jemma, only you can do that that would be quite a personal choice based on your research and position only. I posted this for interest and my thoughts only please take it as you will.

I won't be buying anymore atm as I hold a nice parcel now that I have built since the 6's for a long term hold. I am quite happy with my EXT position.

cheers
Rock


----------



## mmmmining (6 January 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Lovely coloured chart Rockingham but this still does not explain why I should buy now rather than wait for the factual price post construction.




First of all, share price will not always drop after the anns of construction. For example, the case of TOX;

Secondly, Uranium rush could set any uranium stock on fire at anytime. The benefit of waiting maybe marginalized by the possibility of loss of huge gain. You never know when the next big anns is coming.

Where, the current share price movement do support your argument nicely so far. But who can predict the future? Only time will tell. If not sure about EXT, maybe need to add other uranium stocks to ride the wave.


----------



## rockingham178 (7 January 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> First of all, share price will not always drop after the anns of construction. For example, the case of TOX;
> 
> Secondly, Uranium rush could set any uranium stock on fire at anytime. The benefit of waiting maybe marginalized by the possibility of loss of huge gain. You never know when the next big anns is coming.
> 
> Where, the current share price movement do support your argument nicely so far. But who can predict the future? Only time will tell. If not sure about EXT, maybe need to add other uranium stocks to ride the wave.




You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink......nor should ye try...only they can decide when is the right time for them to drink!


----------



## moses (8 January 2007)

'scuse my ignorance, but this chart seems to have an interesting feature since December...most of the candles have long flames, even the big red ones.

Is this significant?


----------



## moses (8 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> 'scuse my ignorance, but this chart seems to have an interesting feature since December...most of the candles have long flames, even the big red ones.
> 
> Is this significant?



Its OK...I've worked it out...its just a feature of trading above 10c. duh!  :bart:


----------



## rockingham178 (9 January 2007)

Manipulation has worked extremely well of late and today the stop losses were activated it seems.

As predicted by GT Financial the sp may drift out building up to consolidation and this is happening. The positive report put out also indicated this would not last.

It seems it may drift lower still than today but who knows how this will go it goes up and down so fast it is hard to predict with or without charting. Positive fundamentals have not changed.

As for the previous posts as to why you should buy pre-consolidation it seems you should but the best chance will be over the next 2 weeks, in fact I would label it a strong buy from .09 - .095 as this will be over $1 post consolidation, I am convinced more than ever now.

IMO the next results would be best left now until post consolidation as I don't think they will make a huge difference to the sp now. I may be wrong but this is how I personally see it.

Frustrating for long term holders though...me included, especially when all looks so good for EXT and it will be. Just a bit tired of watching the yoyo


----------



## the barry (10 January 2007)

Can anyone please inform me as to when the consolidation of shares will take place??

Thanks


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Can anyone please inform me as to when the consolidation of shares will take place??
> 
> Thanks



Reading through the ann........they don't say......  

Have a read of the ann yourself Barry and see if you can see a date, or...year....


----------



## enahs20 (10 January 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Can anyone please inform me as to when the consolidation of shares will take place??
> 
> Thanks




22nd of Feb


----------



## wealthyshare (10 January 2007)

day traders are on the run, price will fall below 8 Cents,my own opinion only


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> day traders are on the run, price will fall below 8 Cents,my own opinion only



What's that based on Wealthy? I notice this is your first post in this thread, what's your interest in it? 

If it's definately going below 8 then everyone should sell at the moment shouldn't they?


----------



## johnno261 (10 January 2007)

If it doesn't hold 9 next major support is mid 7's. Not looking too good, but then again, dont take it personal, the big picture of todays trading indicates that there were not many U stocks in positive positions!! Hopefully tomorrow is better for all U's!!


----------



## the barry (10 January 2007)

Thank you


----------



## wealthyshare (10 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> What's that based on Wealthy? I notice this is your first post in this thread, what's your interest in it?
> 
> If it's definately going below 8 then everyone should sell at the moment shouldn't they?



Due to consolidation of shares will take place soon, and i think the day traders aren't interested to hold, i might be wrong


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> Due to consolidation of shares will take place soon, and i think the day traders aren't interested to hold, i might be wrong



I agree that day traders have been dominating this stock, and as soon as focus goes off an ann, it crumbles. 

Consolidation of shares should have no effect IMO, check out what happened to BMN after recapitisation. After recap it went from $0.60 ish to $2.20 in a couple of months.

This is a speculative stock but placing price targets (up or down) needs to come with some analysis. 

From my perspective, 9 cents is an important support level, as is 8 and 7 with these sorts of stocks. There's support and resistance lines all over the shop. Going up, $0.11 is turning into a brick wall!!


----------



## johnno261 (10 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I agree that day traders have been dominating this stock, and as soon as focus goes off an ann, it crumbles.
> 
> Consolidation of shares should have no effect IMO, check out what happened to BMN after recapitisation. After recap it went from $0.60 ish to $2.20 in a couple of months.
> 
> ...




I think your wrong Kennas in relation to the Consolidation having no effect on the SP. This will be what will move the share price north,why less shares to manipulate as it is now!! I think you will find EXT will be rejuvenated once consolidation has proceeded!!


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> I think your wrong Kennas in relation to the Consolidation having no effect on the SP. This will be what will move the share price north,why less shares to manipulate as it is now!! I think you will find EXT will be rejuvenated once consolidation has proceeded!!



Well, it might Johnno, and I will be happy if it does. I did actually deliberately compare this with BMNs sp which did go north, but I do not think that was just because of the consolidation, it was because they might have some uranium...... 

Let's not ramp, or downramp, or whatever. Lets just put the facts on the table with reasonable analysis. 

I'm not aiming this at you at all Johnno, but for some reason, recently, there seems to be a lot of people getting very personal about reasonable questioning of their stock picks, and/or not willing to back themselves with some reliable facts.


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

I would like to clarrify something for Johnno. The above statement is not comparing EXTs and BMNs resources. It is saying the BMNs sp appreciated after the share consolidation probably because they have a potentially good resource identified through drilling etc. Whether EXTs sp appricates, or not, may not be effected by the consolidation, but perhaps by their own potential, proven, or otherewise, resources.


----------



## johnno261 (10 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I agree that day traders have been dominating this stock, and as soon as focus goes off an ann, it crumbles.
> 
> Consolidation of shares should have no effect IMO, check out what happened to BMN after recapitisation. After recap it went from $0.60 ish to $2.20 in a couple of months.
> 
> ...




Hows your style Kennas, I have made you look like a goose with false downramping EXT, stating that at least BMN has Uranium. Kennas if you're going to try to police this site, do it in a manner that is fair to all. Your Moderating leaves alot to be desired. Bye bye


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Hows your style Kennas, I have made you look like a goose with false downramping EXT, stating that at least BMN has Uranium. Kennas if you're going to try to police this site, do it in a manner that is fair to all. Your Moderating leaves alot to be desired. Bye bye




LOL. I own EXT Johnno. 

I stated that BMN's sp probably went up because it has uranium, not just because of the consolidation.

EXTs sp will also go up if it has proven economic uranium perhaps. It seems to have the potential for some, that's why I bought it. 

You seem to be saying that less shares on issue will automatically result in the sp appreciating. I am saying that is not why a company's value goes up. 

You mentioned something about stock manipulation. Is that why the company sp is being held back? Due to there being a lot of shares on issue?


----------



## johnno261 (10 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> LOL. I own EXT Johnno.
> 
> I stated that BMN's sp probably went up because it has uranium, not just because of the consolidation.
> 
> ...




You've assumed that my thoughts on less shares on issue will automatically rejuvenate the SP. Dont assume Kennas because you will make an  ASS out of U  and ME!!  The SP of EXT is being held back for a number of factors, of which I do beleive one of those factors is the huge amount of shares on issue.


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> You've assumed that my thoughts on less shares on issue will automatically rejuvenate the SP.




Well, unfortunately, that's the way this sounded:



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> I think you will find EXT will be rejuvenated once consolidation has proceeded!!




I will also remind you of ASF policy on abusive or insulting language, and calling someone a goose, or insinuating they are an ar!se, would probably be included in that vernacular. Future posts along those lines will have to be deleted I'm afraid. Please stick to logical, reasonable discussions while trying to present the facts. Thanks.


----------



## jemma (10 January 2007)

Kennas, check out BLR and forget about EXT.


----------



## rockingham178 (11 January 2007)

well kennas...looks like ext took a hit again today

Will it continue...yes I think so   but not because of EXT...this is far bigger than EXT IMO.

We will have to wait untill after the next market phase has occurred, which seems very very close. If the DJIA closes sharply down at the end of this week all stocks not just EXT are going to be slammed. Basis for this is evident all over, todays correction means nothing.

Timing of the correction though is good for EXT.


----------



## Gurgler (16 January 2007)

Ann out. Is it just me, or are these average results apart from HDD010?

Mind you maybe others with more knowledge can contribute.


----------



## powerkoala (16 January 2007)

too many sellers 
not enough buyers
well even with good announcement, this sp wont go up due to lots of day trader


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> Ann out. Is it just me, or are these average results apart from HDD010?
> 
> Mind you maybe others with more knowledge can contribute.



Over 0.250 kg/tn is just ok for here, and depending on overall resource depth and width etc, could be economical. I think Valencia's average grade is around here or lower - someone can clarrify that. 

Around 0.500 kg/tn (500ppm) is much, much better. That's what I was expecting due to their previous drilling. Some of the Ida Dome results were over 1.0 and even 2.0 kg/tn....1000-2000 ppm..


----------



## rockingham178 (16 January 2007)

Kennas, these results give EXt an average grade now overall from all results (excluding EPL3439) of >.700 kg/t

This is economical I think we all agree.

The latest results do show a reduced grade though of .292 kg/t which is lower than previous results. However the extension of the drilling is now proving up the extent of the areas potential and the intersects displayed in todays result are definately good.

I am surprised the sp didn't go higher though.


----------



## mmmmining (16 January 2007)

The uranium stocks are really tired. 3 minutes fame continues. After the ann. EXT was up more than 15%, now just about 4%.


----------



## audispex (16 January 2007)

The sooner EXT gets out of the grip of the day traders the better.


----------



## Rob_ee (23 January 2007)

Those who may have followed my 1st trade (I lost) may deduce that that I lean towards buying break outs on a recent high and so am basically a price upward follower rather than a fundamentalist.

I am now reading up on fundamentals .. ie .. reading reports about what a company does, how much they owe , how many shares on issue ets..

EXT is in my watchlist as a buy @ 11.5c  BUT having read the recent report there are alomost a Billion shares on issue (I think) and they have only enough money in the bank for one more qtr (again I think)  

So my question is ... based on the amount of shares on issue and dwindling funds is this type of company worth buying.

Again I stress that I have just started out and dont quite understand how these things work.

Since there are only 25 companies in my watch list I follow price action carefully ... on the day *before * the (previous) annoncement came out I noticed a hefty increase from around 9c to 9.6 (from memory) and the next day when I read the release the price shot up to 11c on the day (I almost bought in) and now a few days later its back to 9c.

A real puzzler ?? ... 

Rob


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

loads of resistance on this stock. loads of shares. to far between drill results for me. surely their next placement will put them over 1 billion shares. thats quite a lot of dilution for an explorer.

i dont know what other people think, ill post up a chart soon on this one. BUT IMO the sp faces huge amounts of resistance.


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

here is chart. hard to indicate real support levels, just my take on the chart, although shows clear resistance around that 11 cents mark.

kennas what is your thoughts?


----------



## the barry (23 January 2007)

I think the next share placement will be done at the consolidation which will be one share for every 10. I wouldn't think there will be any significant gain in the share price until post consolidation. Once this occurs, provided the hype surrounding u308 continues, they will be worth a look. I don't think there is any rush to enter this stock.


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> here is chart. hard to indicate real support levels, just my take on the chart, although shows clear resistance around that 11 cents mark.
> 
> kennas what is your thoughts?



DJ, 9 seems to be a bit of support at the moment. 11 is the biggest resistance on the way up IMO.


----------



## sydneysider (23 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> DJ, 9 seems to be a bit of support at the moment. 11 is the biggest resistance on the way up IMO.




Kennas, a reverse split in this case 10 for 1 is bearish. No need to go here until this issue is resolved. There are lots of "clean" U stocks that are doing extremely well.


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

One thing that is prospective about the stock is some of grades they have produced. They are pretty good. Market cap's about $90m ish, so maybe that's expensive for this at the moment?? Hard to compare it to anything without a JORC. I sold out again today....again..,..


----------



## bigdog (29 January 2007)

More shares to be issued; 80 million per attached ann today

What will this do to the SP?

EXT 4:21 PM   Extension granted for proposed furure issue of shares 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00688078

Extension granted by ASX for proposed future issue of shares

By approval at the annual general meeting held on 29th November 2006 the Company has been authorised to issue up to 80,000,000 fully paid ordinary shares, with such approval originally granted for a period of 3 months which was to have expired on 28th February 2007.

In order to accommodate the timing of the planned capital raising as previously announced the Company has sought and been granted by the ASX a waiver for compliance with listing rule 14.7, such that the shares may now be issued at any time up until the 28th March 2007.


----------



## petee (29 January 2007)

bigdog said:
			
		

> More shares to be issued; 80 million per attached ann today
> 
> What will this do to the SP?
> 
> ...



hmmm more and more and more..if the mint printed money like some of these companies issued shares(ie EXT and HCY),then the country would be f$&^ed


----------



## bvbfan (29 January 2007)

petee said:
			
		

> if the mint printed money like some of these companies issued shares(ie EXT and HCY),then the country would be f$&^ed




They do and we are 
But not as bad as other countries


----------



## tibby (5 February 2007)

Anyone notice how crazy EXT went today??--it sat around $0.09-0.091c all day--a little movement at around 3pm and then 330pm hit and this thing went wild!!...hits .099c all within about 20 mins-  closes at .098 for a 7% gain with around 210 trades for the day....is something brewing???


----------



## champ2003 (5 February 2007)

tibby said:
			
		

> Anyone notice how crazy EXT went today??--it sat around $0.09-0.091c all day--a little movement at around 3pm and then 330pm hit and this thing went wild!!...hits .099c all within about 20 mins-  closes at .098 for a 7% gain with around 210 trades for the day....is something brewing???





Yes a share price restructure LOL


----------



## the barry (5 February 2007)

There is a rumour going round that rio tinto are going to have a tilt at extract and that is what caused the late surge. It makes some sense as extract's tennement is next to rio tinto's rossing mine and ext's current drilling is 5 km's south on the same reef as the rossing mine. Will believe it though when it happens.


----------



## bigdog (12 February 2007)

*Re: EXT - Uranium Projects Update*

ASX Uranium update report

EXT 10:11 AM  Uranium Projects Update 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00692248


----------



## bigdog (12 February 2007)

UK article Feb 9 Kalahari Minerals 

http://www.investegate.co.uk/Article.aspx?id=200702090700359870Q

9 February 2007

              Kalahari Minerals plc ('Kalahari' or 'the Company')

                   Notice of EGM and Substantial Transaction


Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed mining exploration and evaluation group
with a portfolio of copper and uranium prospects in Namibia, is pleased to
announce that an Extraordinary General Meeting ('EGM') will be held on 27
February 2007 to approve the transaction with Extract Resources Ltd (ASX: EXT) ('Extract'), whereby the companies have conditionally agreed to consolidate their respective interests in their common uranium projects in Namibia.


Overview


  • The Company has conditionally agreed that its wholly-owned subsidiary,
    Kalahari Uranium Limited ('Kalahari Uranium'), a company incorporated and
    registered in the Isle of Man, will dispose of the group's uranium assets
    which are held through a Namibian incorporated company, Swakop Uranium (Proprietary) Limited ('Swakop'), for a consideration of 667 million new
    ordinary shares in Extract ('the Disposal').
  • The Disposal is subject to certain conditions including both Kalahari
    and Extract obtaining shareholder approval.
  • The directors of Kalahari believe that a single asset uranium company is
    more likely to focus investors attention and more properly reflect the
    underlying value of the assets.
  • Following the Disposal, Kalahari will concentrate on its copper projects
    and the directors intend to promote Kalahari as a base and precious metal
    company.
  • As a condition of the Disposal, Extract is to complete a capital raising
    of a minimum of A$10 million and plans to accelerate exploration and
    drilling programmes on the uranium projects.
  • Under the share purchase agreement, Kalahari has the right to nominate
    an independent director to the Extract board.


Kalahari Chairman Mark Hohnen said, 'We believe that by consolidating our
uranium assets we can realise their true value while remaining exposed to their potential upside though Kalahari's significant holding in Extract. We are
advancing our copper projects, which have recently yielded positive results and we are evaluating a number of other opportunities aimed at expanding our
portfolio. These are exciting times for Kalahari and with a significant cash
position of approximately £5 million we believe we can continue to increase the value of the Company.'

Introduction

On 21 December 2006 the Company announced that it had entered into a heads of agreement with Extract, whereby the companies had conditionally agreed to consolidate their respective interests in their common uranium projects in Namibia.

On 8 February 2007 the Company entered into a conditional share purchase
agreement with Extract (the 'SPA') pursuant to which it has been conditionally
agreed that Kalahari Uranium, a wholly owned subsidiary of the Company, will
sell to Extract its 49 per cent. interest in Swakop in consideration for the
issue of 667 million new fully paid ordinary shares in Extract.

The SPA is conditional upon a number of conditions including completion of an
asset sale agreement whereby, prior to completion of the SPA, Kalahari's
interest in its uranium projects comprising exclusive prospecting licence 3138
('EPL 3138') and the nuclear fuel rights in exclusive prospecting licence 3139
('EPL 3139') will be transferred by Kalahari's wholly owned subsidiary, West
Africa Exploration (Namibia) (Pty) Limited ('WAGE'), to Swakop (the 'Namibian
Asset Transfer Agreement').

It is intended that prior to completion of the Disposal, Extract shall seek
shareholder approval for a 1:10 share consolidation of its issued share capital.
Accordingly, subject to the passing of the appropriate resolution by the
shareholders of Extract, the number of shares issued to Kalahari Uranium shall
be 66.7 million ordinary shares.

Conditions precedent to the Disposal include:

 1. Kalahari and Extract obtaining all requisite regulatory approvals, licence
    transfers and shareholder approvals;
 2. Extract completing a capital raising of a minimum of A$10 million, which
    would be utilised to accelerate exploration and drilling on the uranium
    projects; and
 3. completion of the Namibian Asset Sale Transfer Agreement.

Pursuant to the terms of the SPA, Kalahari Uranium also has the right, subject
to Extract's constitution and applicable law, to nominate an independent
director to the Extract board.

Under the AIM Rules the Disposal will constitute a fundamental change of
business and consequently requires the prior approval of shareholders of the
Company ('Shareholders') at an EGM, to be held on 27 February 2007.

Peter McIntyre, a director of Kalahari is also a director of Extract and the
Disposal is therefore a related party transaction (as defined) under the AIM
Rules. After careful consideration, Mark Hohnen and Glyn Tonge, the independent directors of Kalahari ('the Independent Directors'), having consulted with Corporate Synergy, believe that the terms of the Disposal are fair and reasonable as far as the Shareholders are concerned and have concluded that the Disposal is in the best interests of the Company and Shareholders.


Background to and reasons for the disposal:

In May 2005 Extract's wholly owned subsidiary Extract Resources (Namibia) Pty Limited ('Extract Namibia') and WAGE entered into an unincorporated joint
venture pursuant to which the parties agreed to exploit the mineral rights
derived from EPL 3138 (the 'Husab Project') in Namibia. The northern boundary of this licence is only 5 kilometres from the Rossing Uranium Mine, which is one of the world's largest uranium producers, having been in operation for over 30 years.

Airborne radiometrics over the Husab Project lead to ground based radiometrics, which in-turn has confirmed outcropping uranium anomalies over various areas.  Diamond-drilling commenced on the Ida Dome target in April 2006, with positive results. The evaluation of Ida will continue throughout 2007, and drill testing will also commence on two other targets known as Hildenhof and Rossing South.

In December 2006 it was agreed that, subject to the approval of the Namibian
government mining authorities, Extract Namibia and WAGE would transfer their
rights in the unincorporated joint venture to Swakop, a Namibian company
incorporated for the purpose of holding the uranium assets. Completion of the
transfer pursuant to the terms of the Namibian Asset Sale Agreement will occur on receipt of the relevant approvals.

Following the Disposal, which remains conditional upon Extract's proposed
capital raising of not less than A$10 million, Extract has indicated that it
intends to position itself as a wholly focused uranium company and should have sufficient funds to continue drilling at the Husab Project with a view to
commence resource definition followed by a pre-feasibility study.

The principal reason for the Disposal is that the Directors believe that a
single asset uranium company is more likely to focus investors attention and
more properly reflect the underlying value of the assets, leaving Kalahari to
concentrate on its copper and other base metal assets.

Extract has identified the acceleration of work on the Husab Project as a
priority, especially in light of the progress made on the project in 2006.
Subject to Extract completing the capital raising referred to above, the
exploration and drilling programmes will be accelerated on the uranium projects.  The directors of Extract and the Kalahari board believe that the fund raising will support the consolidation strategy and enable the Husab Project to be brought to resource definition and feasibility more quickly than if the Husab Project remains as a joint venture. It is understood that the ultimate objective of Extract's strategy is to bring the Husab Project to development whilst there continues to be a worldwide strong demand for uranium.

The Independent Directors believe that the Disposal will increase the visibility
of the uranium licences at the Husab Project and as a result increase the value of the Husab Project, which the Independent Directors believe is not currently reflected in Kalahari's share price. Kalahari will remain active in the
development programme with an additional representative on the board of Extract and will also be able to benefit from any additional projects that the Extract management bring to Extract.

On completion of the Disposal and assuming a A$10 million capital raising at
Extract's closing share price on ASX at A$0.092 on 7 February 2007, being the
last practicable date prior to publication of the circular sent to Shareholders,
Kalahari Uranium will hold approximately 38.3 per cent. of Extract's issued
capital. However, there can be no guarantee that Extract will not raise funds in excess of A$10 million and/or do so at a price below the current mid market
price, either of which would reduce Kalahari Uranium's interest in Extract.
Extract's shares have traded in a range over the past 3 months of A$0.081 to
A$0.13. At a price of A$0.092 per share, Kalahari Uranium's interest in Extract
would be worth approximately A$61.36 million (£24.25 million).


----------



## bigdog (12 February 2007)

ASX Uranium update report

EXT 10:11 AM Uranium Projects Update 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00692248

URANIUM EXPLORATION UPDATE
The Directors are pleased to announce details of current progress being made on elements of the Namibian uranium strategy which include:-
• Continued excellent drill results from Ida Central.
• Potentially economic uranium mineralisation intersected at Ida East.
• Extensive airborne uranium anomalies identified on Northern Licence (EPL 3327).

HIGHLIGHTS IN BRIEF
On-going diamond drilling at Ida Central continues to provide broad intervals of granite hosted uranium mineralisation. Additionally, results from the first hole completed at Ida East have provided an encouraging intersection of 15 metres grading 0.291 kg/t U3O8.

Imaging of the limited airborne radiometric data available for the Uis area licences (EPL 3327 and 3328) have confirmed that the northern licences are prospective for secondary uranium occurrences.

HUSAB JOINT VENTURE (EXTRACT 51%)
- Ida Dome Drilling Update Assay results have recently been returned for two diamond drill holes completed at the Ida Dome.  HDD020 returned an excellent intersection from Ida Central of 41 metres assaying 0.234 kg/t U3O8,
while the first drill hole completed at Ida East returned an encouraging intersection of 15 metres grading 0.291 kg/t U3O8. A second hole has subsequently been completed at Ida East, and spectrometer logging
of the core indicates the presence of uranium mineralisation in this hole also.
Diamond drilling continues at Ida Central with a single drill working, however it is expected that a second portable drill rig will commence work in the near future. The Company is awaiting settlement of an environmental contract which will allow field operations to commence on the recently granted EPL
3439. This licence captures the strike extensions to the Ida Central and Ida East Prospects which are the subject of current exploration activities.
Uranium intersections greater than 0.1 kg/t U3O8 (100 ppm) over a minimum down hole thickness of 2 metres, are listed in Table 1:

Table 1: New Results, Ida Dome Diamond Drilling, Uranium intersections greater than 0.1 kg/t U3O8.

Notes:
• Analyses on half cut NQ (50mm dia) core by Genalysis Laboratory Services, Perth.
• Uranium assays were carried out by Four Acid Digest/MS (Method AT/MS).
• Metal values (U) have been converted to oxide values (U3O8) using a factor of 1.179, and expressed as kg/t U3O8.
Note that 100 ppm U3O8 is equivalent to 0.1 kg/t U3O8.
• True widths are estimated to range from 50% to 90% of down hole thicknesses.

Further runs of cut half core are currently being prepared for shipping to Johannesburg for sample preparation and assaying in Australia, and additional results will be released when they become available. In addition, an extensive programme of surface channel sampling of uranium mineralized alaskitic granites and pegmatites along the outcrop of the Ida Trend is continuing.
- Rossing South RAB Drilling The drill mobilized to site in early February, however, progress to date has been slow due to soft and porous gypcretised and calcretised surficial materials causing loss of air and hole caving issues. An attempt is being made to remedy this by casing the hole through the problem surface materials.

- Corporate Update
As previously announced on 21 December 2006, the Company entered into a Heads of Agreement (“HOA”) with Kalahari Minerals Plc (AIM:KAH) to consolidate ownership of the Husab Uranium Project, with Extract acquiring Kalahari’s 49% interest in the Husab Project.

As announced separately today Extract is calling for a meeting of shareholders to seek approval for this transaction together with a proposed 1:10 reconstruction of its issued share capital. Full details of the
resolutions and supporting information are included with the Notice of Meeting which is being sent to all shareholders.

UIS AREA LICENCES (EXTRACT 100%)
Available airborne magnetic and radiometric data have been purchased for the recently granted northern licences. Unfortunately, only incomplete coverage is available for EPL 3327, and no high resolution coverage is currently available for EPL 3328. Imaging of the data available for EPL 3327 reveal significant uranium anomalies interpreted to be associated with calcretised palaeodrainages some distance upstream from the Mile 72 uranium occurrence. Two significant areas of uranium surface enrichment appear to be present; one area covering approximately 11 km by 2 km, and the second
smaller area of 3 km by 1 km some distance down stream. A portion of the interpreted line of drainage in between the two anomalies is not covered by the available data (see map appended).  

This area has only been lightly explored, however previous work in the early 1980’s on the Namib Rock Prospect returned drill intersections ranging from 200-300 ppm U3O8 at shallow depths. The exploration model for this area is for secondary uranium occurrences in calcretised palaeodrainages with the uranium sourced from the numerous radiogenic granites and pegmatites known to be present in the Uis-Brandberg area.


----------



## Gurgler (13 February 2007)

So, essentially, nothing exceptional here - just a dog rolling over and scratching its back, trying to attract interest from those around it (RIO, Paladin, etc).

Still waiting to see this stock do something - anything!


----------



## sam76 (13 February 2007)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> So, essentially, nothing exceptional here - just a dog rolling over and scratching its back, trying to attract interest from those around it (RIO, Paladin, etc).
> 
> Still waiting to see this stock do something - anything!




Yep, this is the most frustrating stock in my portfolio.

Getting very close to cutting it loose.

I'll let you all know when I do this as you can bet you bottom dollar RIO will announce a T/O the next day!


----------



## bigdog (20 February 2007)

ASX ann today
EXT 3:40 PM  TTR ann: Resource Upgrade At NOA2 Gold Mine 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00694842

EXT management granted themselves 100 million shares for keeping this gold mine for 12 months only to be divested!!!!!!!!!!!

RESOURCE UPGRADE AT NOA2 GOLDMINE
Tectonic Resources NL (ASX: TTR) and its joint venture partner, Extract Resources Ltd (ASX: EXT), are pleased to announce the results of a recently completed JORC resource inventory following the suspension of mining activities at the NOA2 mine within the Burnakura JV (TTR 50% & EXT 50%).

The revised resource of 403,000t @ 6.9g/t Au for 90,000 Ounces Au, as at 1 January 2007, incorporates exploration drilling results reported in the quarter ending 30 September 2006 and new geological information gathered from within the underground workings.

The previously announced 1 July 2006 resource estimation of 351,000t @ 7.9g/t Au for 89,000 ounces was depleted by the extraction of 90,000 tonnes @ 7.8g/t for 22,000 ounces during the six month mining episode. This effectively equates to a 23,000 ounces increase in the unmined resource base as at 1 January 2007.


----------



## Sean K (20 February 2007)

bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX ann today
> EXT 3:40 PM  TTR ann: Resource Upgrade At NOA2 Gold Mine
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00694842
> 
> ...



Can a gold mine with less than 100k oz au be feasible? Won't the plant and labour etc cost as much as the resource?? I thought it was more like around 1m +.


----------



## pepy (20 February 2007)

Tectonic & Extract have much more than the 90k oz mentioned in this release. Burnakura has six separate lodes, with a total resource base of 390k oz (Today's release is about the only site that is actively being mined - NOA2). The point of today's announcement, is that the partners have done all of the establishing of an underground mine, mined over 20,000oz gold in the past year, and the resource base has increased (rather than decreased).

When divesting, they can sell the resource base of 390k oz (with strong potential for much larger, as finds are open either in depth, or length), plus a processing plant capable of 180,000 tonnes throughput per year, plus a 90 man campsite. Then, if they decide to, they can also sell the Tuckabianna resource (at some distance from Burnakura, but also shared with Tectonic) which has 237k oz of gold. All a purchaser needs do, is hire the miners and begin work on mining (and extending the proven resources). 

The main hurdle for Tectonic and Extract will be to prove that the high cash costs they incurred in extracting the gold $685 per oz most recently - are start up costs, rather than ongoing costs.


----------



## robot (21 February 2007)

Burnakura can be run far more profitably that what has been seen in the first 12 months.  Additional Capex on production facilities is needed to improve efficiencies with respect to work flow.  Most small cap miners (particularly with underground operations) take most of the first year to reach optimal production.

$685 per oz cost is inflated in December quarter because of larger than expected amount of ore mined relative to gold produced.  Profitability in current quarter will be spectacular and when final sums are done for the overall project to date it will show that Tectonic (as operator) has not done such a bad job afterall.

Word around the traps is that Burnakura may be floated rather than sold.


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Breaking though 10 cents again. Now trading 11.5. Would be significant if it can hold here I feel. Will post a chart later.


----------



## sam76 (23 February 2007)

some large trades as well!


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Probably lots of resistance at 11. Would be almost a miracle for it to get through.


----------



## sandik17 (23 February 2007)

It's holding currently anyway... at 11.5c


----------



## powerkoala (23 February 2007)

i doubt it will touch 15c again like before though..
but today is a very great day for EXT..
lot big buyers jump in...
hope they wont sell soon...


----------



## sydney1963 (23 February 2007)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> i doubt it will touch 15c again like before though..
> but today is a very great day for EXT..
> lot big buyers jump in...
> hope they wont sell soon...



I totally agree.


----------



## Gurgler (24 February 2007)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> i doubt it will touch 15c again like before though..





Yes, but there is the consolidation coming up. What effect will that have when ten 0.10 shares become one $1 share? I'll be looking on with interest. How are other holders thinking of voting?

Still holding myself ...... in anticipation!


----------



## chris1983 (24 February 2007)

What will the combined market cap be once KAL and EXT are consildated.  I'll keep an eye on these.  I would expect initially there to be a drop..who knows..thats my guess though..in the end the consolidation is needed.  Then they will just raise more money.  Just watch.


----------



## the barry (24 February 2007)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> Yes, but there is the consolidation coming up. What effect will that have when ten 0.10 shares become one $1 share? I'll be looking on with interest. How are other holders thinking of voting?
> 
> Still holding myself ...... in anticipation!




Whilst people may say their are to many shares on the market, the fact of the matter is a million shares at 10 cents are is still the same market cap as 100,000 shares at a dollar. Even with consolidation, i would still be wary of the stock until they put the runs on the board. Having said that, i have a substantial holding and am quietly confidant about the coming 12 months.


----------



## Halba (24 February 2007)

this co has a mkt cap of over 100 million dollars without even a smidgeon of a resource

be careful - husab is a deep low grade moderate tonnage u resource


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Probably lots of resistance at 11. Would be almost a miracle for it to get through.




Miracle underway kennas et al......

To others.....(in particular Halba posted at 8:43)
The last few negatives posted on EXT are completely baseless and unfounded.

Firstly as for the consolidation...this will ensure EXT is undervalued and have minimal free floating shares to day trade (DYOR...this is fact acknowledged by analysts far better than us).

Secondly resources....(you must be kidding Halba! a throw away line if ever I have read one...If you truly believe that then Rossing (rio), PDN, BMN, DYL and Valencia (forsyth) are all about to go broke)

EXT has resources so significant you need to diligently spend the time to research and understand what they actually have. No resource???? (to the poster who said as much..Halba) you have no idea what you are talking about and I openly challenge you to substantiate your claim. Word of warning....I have done my research on ext leases, grades, location, history and resource potential (all based on publicised fact) and you have a formidable opponent...bragging No...I just know this particular subject intimately.

Knock yourself out....I wait in anticipation of your well educated and well thought out response.


----------



## chris1983 (25 February 2007)

hmmm..talking it up a bit I think.  Did you do your research on other Namibian explorers?  You should of got into some of the others.  I was in Extract but took my profits and ran at 8.7 cents.  Put it into other Namibian explorers with less shares on issue and just as much or more potential than what Extract have.  most of the day traders IMO will want out before the consolidation.  Thats just what I think.

Overall I think you will make money on these I just think the management team have taken too long to act.  They continued to raise more money..diluting your share base..now they will consolidate and dilute your share holdings again when they raise more money.  I'm waiting for the right time to jump in.  I think all long term holders will be rewarded eventually..but I also think a guy jumping in 1 week after the consolidation will get rewarded just as much as you guys will.  So its all about timing for me.  But hey..I think you will be on a winner and will get some good returns for your long term support in the share.


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> hmmm..talking it up a bit I think.  Did you do your research on other Namibian explorers?  You should of got into some of the others.  I was in Extract but took my profits and ran at 8.7 cents.  Put it into other Namibian explorers with less shares on issue and just as much or more potential than what Extract have.  most of the day traders IMO will want out before the consolidation.  Thats just what I think.
> 
> Overall I think you will make money on these I just think the management team have taken too long to act.  They continued to raise more money..diluting your share base..now they will consolidate and dilute your share holdings again when they raise more money.  I'm waiting for the right time to jump in.  I think all long term holders will be rewarded eventually..but I also think a guy jumping in 1 week after the consolidation will get rewarded just as much as you guys will.  So its all about timing for me.  But hey..I think you will be on a winner and will get some good returns for your long term support in the share.




Chris I wasn't talking EXT up, my comment relates to the resource in the main and the incorrect statement that ext have nothing, clearly unfounded....and yes I did compare with all others in the location.....I am not disputing the balance of your comment.

I wait patiently for the resondents substantiation of his lack of resource claim.


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

points to consider:

*996 million shares on issue and confusing share structure

*Referred to the anomalies for the Ida dome licenses-look patchy at best when compared to the bigger anomalies at goanikontes/rossing

*Referred to the main intersections, most of which 100-200ppm @ ida central, which occur over 200-250m deep. The economics are far less than the peers. Needs to prove up at surface mineralisation over an extensive strike length 

*Company mngmt - look a bit slow and need to be more aggressive

*in short lacks the WOW factor necessary for people like me and chris to be in


This post summarises it all re: EXT:

"_I'm afraid to say that EXT is going too slow. By the time they pull their finger out the "uranium boom" period will be over and many holders will be holding worthless shares imo.

When do u think EXT will start mining the stuff????  Takes them forever to drill a few holes....  

do u honestly think they can turn the company into a mining one??? 

I really dont think so_."


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> EXT has resources so significant you need to diligently spend the time to research and understand what they actually have. No resource???? (to the poster who said as much..Halba) you have no idea what you are talking about and I openly challenge you to substantiate your claim. Word of warning....I have done my research on ext leases, grades, location, history and resource potential (all based on publicised fact) and you have a formidable opponent...bragging No...I just know this particular subject intimately.
> 
> Knock yourself out....I wait in anticipation of your well educated and well thought out response.



So, with all that research done, what's their likely inferred, indicated and measured JORC resource?


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> points to consider:
> 
> *996 million shares on issue and confusing share structure
> 
> ...




*996 million shares on issue and confusing share structure - soon to be 167m shares on issue with most held tightly in the top 20 listing. Leaving only 57m to play around with. Confusing share structure? I assume is reference to PMc owning both EXT and KAH shares? fox in with the chickens or just plain smart? Time will tell.

*Referred to the anomalies for the Ida dome licenses-look patchy at best when compared to the bigger anomalies at goanikontes/rossing - Ida east, south and central anomolies and drilling have proven the resource potential of this location. Historic (Anglo) drilling in the Ida south zone (EPL3439 adjoing the DYL leases) also confirms resource grade and potential. Rossing has a grade of 330ppm...EXT to date have recorded an average of 700ppm. Goankanites of BMN I have no argument are better than ext (atm) however....as indicated by EXT "Ground radiometric surveying was carried out over the Goanikontes East locality during the quarter. A significant target for primary alaskite hosted uranium has been identified in the Hildenhof Zone. Moderate to strong surface anomalism is evident over approximately 2 kilometres of strike, with the possibility of extensions under cover to the east." EXT report 20/10/2006 

*Referred to the main intersections, most of which 100-200ppm @ ida central, which occur over 200-250m deep. The economics are far less than the peers. Needs to prove up at surface mineralisation over an extensive strike length - rossing south zone will prove this as will Husab which is an extension of surface mineralisation from rossing south. Rossing has a grade of 330ppm...ext to date have recorded an average of 700ppm. your reference to 100-200ppm was only from the last 2 drill holes...you missed quite a few. Also this zone is being 'masked' as has also been recorded. If you believe their is no U here then DYL and valencia are in big trouble as we are talking of extended strike zones btween these locations.

*Company mngmt - look a bit slow and need to be more aggressive (no argument)

*in short lacks the WOW factor necessary for people like me and chris to be in (your subjective viewpoint of which you are entitled to.)

When will they go to mining? I have no idea and won't even try to guess.

Kennas EXT are on record of targetting a resource +35m pounds of U at at average grade of 400ppm...to date grades are averaging 700ppm from all drill results (excluding the ida sth zone epl3439, the old Anglo lease). They have recorded 2.7kg/t (2700ppm) and one drill result of higher again which is not included in the 700ppm average calc). "Husab - Strategic Objective Targeting +40mt @ 0.4kg/t= + 35m lbs U3O8= + $2.0b metal value" At this point no jorc compliant statement in place to confirm inferred or otherwise.

My point gentlemen is simply to state they EXT have nothing in the way of an economical resource is quite simply misleading and false. EXT main leases are encapsulated within Rossing, Valencia, BMN, DYL, PDN leases and you don't believe this is a large U zone?

EXT is going to be far more than just IDA...watch for further updates on the RAB drilling of rossing south zone and HUSAB, which has commenced and lets not forget the Goankanite location Hildenhof, EXT haven't.

All readily available for all to read.


----------



## Uncle Barry (25 February 2007)

Good afternon Mr Rockingham and others.

I have been reading this thread for sometime, and now have to post, due to some misleading, down ramping efforts.

Mr Rockingham.
What a wonderful quick overview of EXT's adventure in Africa.

What you have just done is give some very lazy people a insight into EXT's future.

What this has done, is save these same lazy people the effort to researching and finding some honest, truthful facts about EXT.

What this has also done has saved the same people buying a research report from one of the 'names' in the market industry.

However, all is not lost, as these same lazy people will next Christmas send you a case of beer for your troubles, from the profits generated from your research into EXT.


May I take the liberaty to add, as the region in Africa where, this #92 mining/exploring is happening has become a pet hobby, for sometime, which includes the people, government, the creatures that live there, the weather and the general geo of the area.
And how the #92 found its way into this location of Namibia.

The statement, about managerment.
Simply very wrong !
And shows a total lack of understanding about exploring and goverment rules for such, in this or any country.

Mr Peter Mac and his Team, have been frankly clever, fantastic and so far ahead of most companies in the region.

Because, while everybody yelled, look what we have and made a big fuss and bother to be noticed on the markets, Mr Mac, slowly, learnt about the rules from the government, helped with employment and education with the local people AND ........... COLLECTED more leases !

Now, EXT, just might be holding more square k, leased area for #92, than any other company in the region.
And these areas, just maybe the areas where #92 has been washed to many millions of years ago. And that in its self is another interesting subject.

Learn a bit about this, then, you will understand EXT's huge potential !
Then, you just may think, EXT could be sitting on the biggest potential 92 mine in the World, in but two leases, only.
A mine that could live for 30, 50 or more years.

Myself, I am thrilled and very proud to have found a clever, quite, no fuss operator.
Which remindes of another no fuss, lets get on with the job operator, called John B, from PDN.  

The depth of #92, as per a early post.
Pure rubbish, please go back and read the report, before you make this down ramping, misleading statements.......please.
#92 is minable as a open cut operation, then, underground.
This means also, as per the diagrams, you will find, if you research and read the reports and or news releases, from the SURFACE, yes the very first truck full is saleable, after processing.
Along with the copper, and a host of other saleable materials.

Then there is the subject of 'Masking' a common problem when exploring for #92.
Between areas, ..................

Then there is the use of mobile truck scanners and the .............
Then there is the use of a trolly system, like Rossing's and ............

Hey, how about you, the reader, go and research, go and read, then understand what the readers and researchers of EXT have been saying, for a long time.
Why have, so many silly people have held, through thick and thin this silly worthless (to some)stock ?

I have also notice that some posters don't hold any EXT stock, but down ramp it..hey, its that strange.

PLEASE, above all, please post facts and not made-up 'stuff', as this could be looked upon as down ramping, and thats not nice.
Kind regards,
Barry

A wee thought : some people think they are smarter than those who don't think they are smart, however the smart people give their hard earned money to the people who don't think they are smart.


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

ext's best shot is to forget ida dome and quickly drill goanikontes east then

IMHO


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> ext's best shot is to forget ida dome and quickly drill goanikontes east then
> 
> IMHO




They fully intend to and have stated as much...rossing south zone will be developed first for some of the cryptical reasoning given by Uncle Barry.....easy to mine calcrete deposit, easy RAB drilling in progress and excellent (and viable) potential of this being initially processed at the rio rossing mine (cash flow). Rossing is processing well below capacity and could do this easily...will they remains to be seen. Again when will EXT mine...I wish I knew.

Uncle Barry is also eluding to working with the locals....this is fact. EXT have been training locals as drillers in readiness at a rate of 3 people per rig..enough for 10 rigs (diamond and RAB).....why are they doing this??? 

Expect very positive announcements re: EXT about rossing south, Husab (another easy paleochannel target) Ida (south in particular bordering the DYL lease) and yes Hildenhof.

May I apologise as well for my seemingly rude approach to responding to you...it is just I have had enough of others who have blatantly told lies of EXT on other forums and we can just speculate as to why they took on an almost planned regimented attack over a period of 5 months which has all of a sudden almost stopped completely.


----------



## Uncle Barry (25 February 2007)

Dear Helba.
Please do not insult me and all the other readers and researchers as well as the people who run and manage the company called EXT, with your unfounded ideas.

As they are pure, cold blooded down ramping, which is a naughty on this site.
Barry


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

I'll ring up the company rep on monday, if they fast track drilling i might chuck up a few grand.

rockingham - yes you have countered my points brilliantly. I guess there is more to EXT than just the ida dome license and I apologise for that lack of knowledge.

I notice the other anomalies have better readings. I guess its a while since I looked at EXT, they must've tripled their licenses since last time I was in this stock(traded out for a negligible profit)!

With regards to slowness of drilling- seems pretty common in the industry. BMN is pretty slow as s***t. Maybe namibia is a slow place to drill.  I guess just a matter of licenses taking care of themselves long term.

U boom will last about 15 years, so these companies bmn,ext,dyl have all the time in the world.


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> I'll ring up the company rep on monday, if they fast track drilling i might chuck up a few grand.
> 
> rockingham - yes you have countered my points brilliantly. I guess there is more to EXT than just the ida dome license and I apologise for that lack of knowledge.
> 
> ...




Halba no harm done...all in good discussion

Some fun I have had recently....
Based on my own calcs from the targetted resource (1 only being Husab)and they have 6) as indicated in the EXT AGM presentation...and the current/future U price.....just for fun lets have a look...

Mkt Value and Market Capitalisation - U308 Value per share (post consolidation 167,000,000 shares) 
Pounds (lbs) U3O8 - $/lb - value p/share
35,000,000 - $85   - $2,975,000,000   - $17.81 p/share
35,000,000 - $95   -  $3,325,000,000   - $19.91 p/share
35,000,000 - $110  -  $3,850,000,000   -  $23.05 p/share


Then lets be extremely conservative and take out mining and development costs (and this is all pie in the sky as I have no idea what costs would be)

Mkt Value and Market Capitalisation - U308 Value per share (post consolidation 167,000,000 shares) 
Pounds (lbs) U3O8 - $/lb - costs dilution - value p/share 
35,000,000 - $85 - $2,975,000,000  - dilute by 75% - $4.45 p/share
35,000,000 - $95 - $3,325,000,000 - dilute by 75% - $4.98 p/share
35,000,000 - $110 - $3,850,000,000 - dilute by 75% - $5.76 p/share

And all of this from one target zone only...as someone rightly pointed out to me...this could conservatively be multiplied by 4 times if EXT prove up the other 5 zones.


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

I notice this share has finally broken out for a long consolidation. I also notice it has a license near valencia, which is interesting. I wonder where all these 100% owned licenses came from all of a sudden, when I looked at it a few months back it had one JV 51% owned license.

I guess not to be critical of mngmt, it takes time to get license and go thru the namibian environmental processes. Then they can be drilled.


----------



## Techbuy (25 February 2007)

I have seen there is a 10:1 reduction proposed does anyone know about this?


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

Yes it will occur on or before 27/2/07....this is imminent and will reduce total number of shares to 167m.....


----------



## Techbuy (25 February 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> Yes it will occur on or before 27/2/07....this is imminent and will reduce total number of shares to 167m.....




So how will this affect us I know the price will change according to the ratio but is this good? 
Will the price go up on the consolidation and then drop back again?  



			
				Uncle Barry said:
			
		

> I have been reading this thread for sometime, and now have to post, due to some misleading, down ramping efforts.




I just wish you had posted before as with all the negative ramping I dumped my EXT's and was very negative with all the downramping that has been going on. Thank you for speaking up even if it's a bit late for me.


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

@ 167m shares its mkt cap will be around that $167m then


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> @ 167m shares its mkt cap will be around that $167m then




lets see what happens next week.....

a pic for you halba...Valencia is about 5 km's to the north of rossing south and DYL (not shown) adjoins EPL3349


----------



## Techbuy (25 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> @ 167m shares its mkt cap will be around that $167m then



So after a 10:1 consolidation the SP will be $1.10 the question remains will it fall back or not?

I bought 500,000 NIA  at #0.03 back in 1997 when it was Wells Gold and then they did a 20:1 reduction leaving me with 25,000 at $0.60 then they went into free fall to $0.02. 
NLX have just done the same thing consolidating and then relisting at around $2.20 now bouncing around $1.68.

Hence the reason for the question.


----------



## chris1983 (25 February 2007)

I am not down-ramping and I hope nobody thinks I am.  I have previously held EXT from 2.7 cents and made a good profit on them.  I'll re-enter after the share consolidation and the raising of more cash because it will be needed and I believe it will happen.  I will then hold BMN/EXT and ERN and hopefully they will all become producers.  They all hold some pretty important grounds in Namibia.


----------



## mmmmining (25 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I am not down-ramping and I hope nobody thinks I am.  I have previously held EXT from 2.7 cents and made a good profit on them.  I'll re-enter after the share consolidation and the raising of more cash because it will be needed and I believe it will happen.  I will then hold BMN/EXT and ERN and hopefully they will all become producers.  They all hold some pretty important grounds in Namibia.




Buy all of them in Namibia. BMN, EXT, DYL, ERN, WME, PDN...... You never know what staff they are going to find. Nothing is sure thing, and everything is possible.

If you particularly like one of them, buy more. It is very foolish to down-ramping the rest of the group in order to promote the other. It might only take a day to embrass yourself.

Also There is no need to burn midnight oil, no need dog fight. It is fruitless to go any further than the limit of the speculative nature.


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Buy all of them in Namibia. BMN, EXT, DYL, ERN, WME, PDN...... You never know what staff they are going to find. Nothing is sure thing, and everything is possible.
> 
> If you particularly like one of them, buy more. It is very foolish to down-ramping the rest of the group in order to promote the other. It might only take a day to embrass yourself.
> 
> Also There is no need to burn midnight oil, no need dog fight. It is fruitless to go any further than the limit of the speculative nature.




excellent post mmmmining!


----------



## Halba (25 February 2007)

yep thats why we call him mmmming - he's in all things mining. good idea to be exposed to everything, u get the best of everything .i won't buy paladin, its too far ahead of my budget.

Maybe EXT will do a JV with BMN down the track...synergies?


----------



## Uncle Barry (25 February 2007)

Good evening.
"Buy all of them", I already have almost all and 'need' more and the 'lot'.

Drilling in the Namibia, and being slow.
There are a couple of problems as to why some people think it is a slow process.

First the super important one.
The drilling isn't the delaying problem.
The delay is due to obtaining good honest lab results and to do this, the better Companies, including EXT, air freight their core samples back to Western Australia. 
Then these same labs are over worked. Too many samples from too many Companies to produce results from.
Hence a time delay.

Some companies short cut the process and obtain results/use labs in Africa. This is rather tricky, as some samples are lost and or have odd results.

Drilling, on site.
Skilled staff cannot be suddenly plucked out of the sky.
They have to be found and or trained in drilling operations.
And this is where EXT's Team are a cut above other companies and indicate they are there for the future because EXT is training up drilling staff, already !

A drilling rig, again, cannot be suddenly found because the demand in the region has exploded.

The time it has taken EXT to produce 'results'.
Once more, to lock in new leases, to me, was everything.
Maybe, just maybe, Mr Peter Mac and his Team were aware that the Government were going to stop any new leases, therefore to have obtained 5 leases in the hottest 92 land in the World, to me, is super clever, super forward thinking.

EXT, could have worked on their early leases (like a number of other companies)and have done so, with fantastic results.
However to include research into more suitable leases would have taken an a huge work load by the Team, and this is where all their efforts seem to have gone to-date. 

Trust the above helps with a wee bit of understanding about Namibia and EXT.

Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## chris1983 (25 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Buy all of them in Namibia. BMN, EXT, DYL, ERN, WME, PDN...... You never know what staff they are going to find. Nothing is sure thing, and everything is possible.
> 
> If you particularly like one of them, buy more. It is very foolish to down-ramping the rest of the group in order to promote the other. It might only take a day to embrass yourself.
> 
> Also There is no need to burn midnight oil, no need dog fight. It is fruitless to go any further than the limit of the speculative nature.




I never downramped?  I'm actually waiting for the time to re-enter. Buying all of them is just stupid IMO.  You can go buy every australian explorer in the NT too.


----------



## mmmmining (25 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I never downramped?  I'm actually waiting for the time to re-enter. Buying all of them is just stupid IMO.  You can go buy every australian explorer in the NT too.



Chris, you are surely smart this post. Obviously you are not a ramper by all means. 

That is right, if believe the uranium story, buy a basket of them. If you buy the NT mining story, buy a bunch of  NT explorers.  What is wrong?

I don't want to start a fight, I just want to point it out this is no point to argue with fine details while the stocks are speculatative.


----------



## chris1983 (26 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Chris, you are surely smart this post. Obviously you are not a ramper by all means.
> 
> That is right, if believe the uranium story, buy a basket of them. If you buy the NT mining story, buy a bunch of  NT explorers.  What is wrong?
> 
> I don't want to start a fight, I just want to point it out this is no point to argue with fine details while the stocks are speculatative.




We trade differently thats all.  I think its possible to determine which ones in which area may fire up more so than others.  For example I went into BMN early because of their historic resource.  I didn't spread it around buying WME, EXT, DYL just because they were all in Namibia.  Ive now got a large holding in ERN because of the small amount of shares on issue/ small market cap and attractive licenses they currently hold.

I think Extract will definately become more attractive once the consolidation happens and I'll be looking to re-enter then.  There is no doubt they will have something..its just a question of how much.  I think the perfect three to hold would be BMN/ERN and EXT.  Thats just my opinion.  Another example of another uranium explorer In namibia that I'm not to fond of atm is DYL.  Yes they report their historic resources etc but its all widespread and isn't in one particular area...hence not viable for a mine.  Thats why I wouldnt buy every single explorer in Namibia.


----------



## the barry (26 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> We trade differently thats all.  I think its possible to determine which ones in which area may fire up more so than others.  For example I went into BMN early because of their historic resource.  I didn't spread it around buying WME, EXT, DYL just because they were all in Namibia.  Ive now got a large holding in ERN because of the small amount of shares on issue/ small market cap and attractive licenses they currently hold.
> 
> I think Extract will definately become more attractive once the consolidation happens and I'll be looking to re-enter then.  There is no doubt they will have something..its just a question of how much.  I think the perfect three to hold would be BMN/ERN and EXT.  Thats just my opinion.  Another example of another uranium explorer In namibia that I'm not to fond of atm is DYL.  Yes they report their historic resources etc but its all widespread and isn't in one particular area...hence not viable for a mine.  Thats why I wouldnt buy every single explorer in Namibia.




Can someone please explain to me why the consolidation will make ext more attractive. The fact of the matter is that their market cap will remain the same. Am i missing somthing here?


----------



## chris1983 (26 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me why the consolidation will make ext more attractive. The fact of the matter is that their market cap will remain the same. Am i missing somthing here?




You wont have all the traders in them.  You wont have traders just selling for a 1 cent profit because they hold 1 million shares and continually holding the price down.  When they raise money after the consolidation which will definately be needed they will only need to release less shares to raise more funds.  So if I get in after the consolidation and they raise funds its not going to dilute my share holding too much due to my entry point into the stock.  They will have 100% ownership in the key tenements which is currently 50/50 with KAL.  There are lots of benefits.  In the end the consolidation is needed and should of been done ages ago.  The amount of shares on issue and continual dilution of shares is the reason I sold out in the first place.  Not because I didn't like what EXT was reporting.


----------



## mmmmining (26 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I think the perfect three to hold would be BMN/ERN and EXT.  Thats just my opinion.



Chris, You just have proven my point. I just try to break off fight under that thread for which one is the best investment in Namibia.

Of course, everyone is different. If you don't have enough money to invest, two to three in Namibia uranium is perfect fine. 

And don't get too cocky just having seen the ERN up a few cents last Friday. Given 3 months period, ERN's return is below average amount uranium juniors. 

Again, and again, anything could happen tomorrow, next week, and so on... The best strategy is betting on multiple horses when the uranium sub-sector is very strong.


----------



## chris1983 (26 February 2007)

ive really got no time for you mining.  I wasnt even trying to prove which one is the best.  I was saying I wouldnt invest in every single company in Namibia thats all.  You can go ahead and do that..thats fine.  I guarantee you some will give you greater returns than others..and if you like to hold every single share in every different company thats good for you.

Another thing mining.  The point with ERN is it is one of the juniors that havnt moved yet..thats why if you read the thread over and over on ERN i said it was the cheapest namibian uranium play.  Now if it catches up to other uranium explorers i'll be sitting on a nice profit..oh wait I allready am.


----------



## mmmmining (26 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> ive really got no time for you mining.



Please, Chris, I beg you, don't ignore me please, please, please. 

Sounds like I am a stalker. Let's conclude this, both you and I are right under certain conditions. 

For ACB, My analysis is correct, but Mr Market prove I am wrong. I accept it. It just proves my point, I give up on ACB, I missed the huge gain. Just imaging if I give up on ERN on Feb 8, I would have missed over 30% of potential recovery, or unrealized gain.

And you keep proving my point. If you buy a basket of uranium stocks, of course, there are good ones, and bad ones. The million dollar question is how do you know it before hand?

I guess we have wasted a lot of time of other people. I apology for this. If you have different view, please PM me. Let's move on.


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

dun worry mming. you miss one you will get another.

thanks barry for the namibian process-  i guess patience will be the order of the day! Maybe they can do spectrometer readings - to cut down on assay labs.

I guess ext/bmn have some operating synergies long term, it is a good idea to have both


----------



## Uncle Barry (26 February 2007)

Good morning Halba.
"Maybe they can do spectrometer readings"

Now lets be fair, ok?
You haven't read very much about EXT, have you.
And now your on a free ride with what others have spent time reading and researching.
There is a word to describe this lazyness, now what is it?

Because, there is even a image/picture of the Geo, with a spectrometer in Nanibia, available!
And /or the fly-over zones.

Using a Spectro., is only a rough tool to locate 92.
You, the company have to drill to uncover 'masked' and or deeper areas and the true grades of 92 and any other minerials in the selected zone.

Which is important in Namibia, because ...............
Matey, its time to share, because thats what Forums are about, sharing ideas and information, its not a cheap oneway street.

Please don't take this as personal, just go and find, like you learnt you had to at Uni,. And hopefully you may discover facts that we have missed, then add these to the information pot of general knowledge here.
Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

well uncle barry the share price looks to be heading north today/green day

there ya go, maybe a final breakout


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

Uncle Barry said:
			
		

> Good morning Halba.
> "Maybe they can do spectrometer readings "
> 
> Now lets be fair, ok ?
> ...



Barry, yes, forums about sharing information, so let's keep sharing. The old catch cry 'go and do your own research' without providing any information yourself doesn't cut it here. And your comment in regard to being lazy borders on a personal attack. So, let's keep it nice and polite here. Thanks.


----------



## IGO4IT (26 February 2007)

In my little understaning, if it touches 12c today then next stop is 13c.

EXT is a way behind its peers & should catch up very soon as it looks cheap in comparison to others.

cheers,


----------



## bigdog (26 February 2007)

SP looking very good this morning up 1 cent to 12 cents with VG volume

EXT   $0.12    +$0.01  +9.09% 10,945,087 shares $1,281,548  
26-Feb 10:24:49


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

no worries just keep it easy fellas


----------



## Uncle Barry (26 February 2007)

Dear Mr Moderator.
Your advice taken onboard.

And this is the very reason, why I added the following "Please don't take this as personal,".

Thanks.
Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## Techbuy (26 February 2007)

Update re the consolidation of shares.

The General Meeting of Share holders is to be held on 14th March in Perth and they are proposing

Resolution (1) A 10 to 1 consildation of shares and options.
Resolution (2) approval to acquire Kalahari Minerals Plc and for Kalahari to acquire greater than 20% voting power.
Resolution (3) Approval of future issue of shares. Up to 10million.


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

Uncle Barry said:
			
		

> Dear Mr Moderator.
> Your advice taken onboard.
> 
> And this is the very reason, why I added the following "Please don't take this as personal,".
> ...



Thanks Barry! All the best with EXT.


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

imma look at ext/bmn tenement (as u all know i am in bmn) and looks like these two could build one giant mine one day


----------



## Crumpy (26 February 2007)

Has had a good run the last few days.............hopefully it doesn't follow previous runs by falling straight back down. One thing that I have noticed that is different this time is the volume has not spiked....(4days of 30m)...it has had four solid days with increases. Also the buyers seem to get in early with large parcels and seem to sit back and wait for the sellers to come back again.......then in the afternoon they take them out again.

Could there be a large investor or maybe someone from the Kalahari side of things?????

Must say I enjoy the discussion over the weekend..............from the sidelines....


----------



## rockingham178 (27 February 2007)

Techbuy said:
			
		

> I have seen there is a 10:1 reduction proposed does anyone know about this?




Sorry techbuy....... now around 23/3/07.


----------



## bigdog (27 February 2007)

SP increasing again today with good volume - up 1.5 cents in first hour of trading

EXT   $0.13    +$0.015  +13.04% 20,774,905 shares $2,636,342  
@ 27-Feb 11:03:39


----------



## insider (5 March 2007)

Hey this used to be the most talked about thread... What's going on now?


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey this used to be the most talked about thread... What's going on now?




I think Bannerman have taken over


----------



## Halba (5 March 2007)

planning to have a dip under 10

10 mil placement for drilling

sounds like intensive drilling this yr


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> My semitrailer is parked out back. Waiting to buy these on the cheap before intensive drilling starts.
> 
> Am going to buy when no one frankly wants it.




Halba Im waiting for the consolidation.  I dont think its going to move up too much untill that is all settled.


----------



## Halba (5 March 2007)

agreed don't touch it yet

intensive drilling, means lots of news. in 12-18months could be entirely different company


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

Released on the 28th of Feb which most of you holders all know:

*KALAHARI MEETING APPROVES CONSOLIDATION OF NAMIBIAN URANIUM INTERESTS INTO EXTRACT
*
_Conditions now remaining to be satisfied to complete the transaction are:- 

(a) Obtaining all requisite regulatory approvals; 
(b) Extract shareholder approval; and 
(c) Extract completing (subject to shareholder approval where required) a capital raising of a minimum of $10 million. which will be utilised to accelerate exploration and drilling on the Uranium Projects._

So they are going to have to raise another 10 million at current prices before the consolidation goes ahead which is another burden to Extract holders and will only benefit the new holders from KAL.  Am I reading this right?  I think Extract have great potential.  They definately need the consolidation to be settled before we see the next leg up IMO.  Get the raisings out of the way and get the dilution of shares dead and buried for awhile.


----------



## nizar (6 March 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey this used to be the most talked about thread... What's going on now?




Ummm.... it became a dog lol!


----------



## Uncle Barry (9 March 2007)

Dear Nizar.
Thank you for your indepth review of EXTRACT.
Amazing, maybe the bext way to describe your review is, well researched or maybe not well researched.

Now, by any chance would it be fair or reasonable to guess you don't own any of this stock ?

During the last month the 20 group of stock holders increased their holdings by about 20 odd million.
At an cost of about au$2mill.

Wow, what a strange thing to do !
Spend that kind of money, to buy something that a poster here calls a dog.
Or, maybe, just maybe people in the top 20 holding group, research their investments better than some, maybe.
Come to think of it, to be able to be a top 20 holder of any Company, would suggest that the person/s were above the average little invester in the knowledge base on any Company they decided to invest in.

Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## Halba (9 March 2007)

nizar- stock might be a 'dog' in your terms, but the exploration ground looks very good i.e. large tonnage close to surface alaskite uranium systems

bang a few drills in and it'll be a completely different co

so anyone holding should just wait for the consolidation/new drill program i guess


----------



## noobs (9 March 2007)

Nizar has stated previously that he trades a companies share price action. I agree in that regard that EXT has been "a dog" since this time last year. Long term holders will no doubt be rewarded if there drilling results are favaourale but at "what cost" there have been so many opportunities since to make you $$$. It really depends on your trading style good luck to all.


----------



## wealthyshare (13 March 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Nizar has stated previously that he trades a companies share price action. I agree in that regard that EXT has been "a dog" since this time last year. Long term holders will no doubt be rewarded if there drilling results are favaourale but at "what cost" there have been so many opportunities since to make you $$$. It really depends on your trading style good luck to all.



Hey Guys Extract Resources will be the one to look at tomorrow.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> Hey Guys Extract Resources will be the one to look at tomorrow.



Why?


----------



## Halba (13 March 2007)

wealthyshare - as i understand it such posts are not tolerated on this forum. you must do some kind of analysis

Either go to hotcopper or post real stuff.

Cheers


----------



## wealthyshare (13 March 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> wealthyshare - as i understand it such posts are not tolerated on this forum. you must do some kind of analysis
> 
> Either go to hotcopper or post real stuff.
> 
> Cheers



Sorry, its all about a new announcement just released on ASX, Capital raising $15Mil, @ .80 cent per share.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> Sorry, its all about a new announcement just released on ASX, Capital raising $15Mil, @ .80 cent per share.



Do you see that as a good thing WS? Will further dilute the company.....I suppose the placement is to 'sophisticated investors' too. LOL.

But of course they do need money to explore don't they? I didn't realise they were getting so light on. 

So, you obviously think this is a good thing, right?


----------



## wealthyshare (13 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Do you see that as a good thing WS? Will further dilute the company.....I suppose the placement is to 'sophisticated investors' too. LOL.
> 
> But of course they do need money to explore don't they? I didn't realise they were getting so light on.
> 
> So, you obviously think this is a good thing, right?



I totally agree with you as for (Long term investors, not day traders)


----------



## x2rider (13 March 2007)

Have to admit, these guys just seem to keep diluting and diluting. I have to wonder if the sophisticated investors aren't some mates they have. Although these are outside Aussie I just fail to see a dual listing helping. If they are looking at a 10:1 consolidation then that just means that the share price can now fall from 80c rather than .08

I can only see this as a bad thing for the share price as in most capital raisings. They seem to be gobbling up the money and not producing the results to go with it.

 Cheers martin


----------



## chris1983 (13 March 2007)

x2rider said:
			
		

> Have to admit, these guys just seem to keep diluting and diluting. I have to wonder if the sophisticated investors aren't some mates they have. Although these are outside Aussie I just fail to see a dual listing helping. If they are looking at a 10:1 consolidation then that just means that the share price can now fall from 80c rather than .08
> 
> I can only see this as a bad thing for the share price as in most capital raisings. They seem to be gobbling up the money and not producing the results to go with it.
> 
> Cheers martin




Thats why I'm waiting for after the consolidation.  Too many holders in this have been burnt over and over.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you as for (Long term investors, not day traders)



Actually, I don't have an opinion one way or the other at the moment. The market is a fickle beast. It seems each time EXT come out with some news they get smashed. I have a feeling this may be the case again. By my rough calculations, the placement is at 8 cents. About 18% below todays closing price. But, perhaps getting these Canadian blokes on board will be seen as a good thing.   I'm predicting that anything can and will happen to the sp tomorrow....


----------



## rockingham178 (13 March 2007)

Gentlemen....also 

*Dual listing...EXT is to be on the TSX* (Canadians and Americans will love EXT resource size). This will attract significant interest in EXT, very cheap stock by their standards.

The share scrip will be very tightly held so expect the sp to rise exponentialy once interest starts to occur IMO.


----------



## mmmmining (13 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> A But, perhaps getting these Canadian blokes on board will be seen as a good thing.




UEQ: $23m placement, up as much as 20% on the day
ACB: $15.5m placement, up 20% on the day
So, the chance of up is very high.

These hungry and crying uranium babes always searching Canadian mother for milk, an indirect Canadian invasion.

What's wrong with Aussie fund managers? Should we have a uranium babies fund? How about our super money?


----------



## rockingham178 (13 March 2007)

x2rider said:
			
		

> They seem to be gobbling up the money and not producing the results to go with it.
> 
> Cheers martin




I think you should read (re-read) over all drill results and lease data very closely.

Day traders and purposeful and uninformed downrampers destroyed this stock and yes it was in part due to the number of shares on issue. But to say "not producing the results" is a vast generalisation and fails to acknowledge the significance of the EXT drill results to date. I would call an average grade of 700ppm poor, nor would I call a target resource (stage 1 only) of 30,000,000 pounds of U insignificant. EXT has results equal to and in a lot of cases far better than other U companies, as stated here in detail.

This is something that just had to be done and will have a positive effect on EXT.


----------



## rockingham178 (13 March 2007)

one thing...

Significant to note that EXT management is a bit annoyed about certain posters on a certain forum that I will leave nameless (not ASF).

It seems they have indicated a major problem with that site and in the case of EXT they would be right. Not sure if they plan to pursue.


----------



## laurie (13 March 2007)

lol kennas you took the words right out of my mouth   ....hey that's what Meat Loaf sang

cheers laurie


----------



## doctorj (15 March 2007)

Uncle Barry and captjohn, take note, the following types of comments are totally unacceptable at ASF (though I'm sure you can visit other forums for these kinds of posts if you really need an outlet for them) and in my book are down right ramping.



			
				Uncle Barry said:
			
		

> To have a team like Haywoods promoting your business/Company is surely a winner and implies that EXT is a Company with huge potential






			
				captjohn said:
			
		

> These international investment syndicates get huge returns(for investors) & it only comes from trading the shares up & up.
> And they will use a Uranium junior like Extract as the trading platform..
> Haywood securities will also be like a P.R. Company & spread the company announcements around the world.






			
				captjohn said:
			
		

> will trade the shares ...mostly up !....coz Uranium is the flavour of the decade !






			
				captjohn said:
			
		

> Haywood have already done their homework & sums before buying in & their Analysts are not mugs....& probably recommended the consolidation.




Analysts are not right 100% of the time. Infact, many are lucky to make 50% of the time.  The fact that some investors/analysts are onboard EXT does not make it a sure thing else they'd have just taken it over and made a killing.

All the offending posts have been deleted.  Anyone reading this, do your own research.  Please lift the standard of posts or threads such as this that are a hive of unsubstantiated codswallop will begin to go on holidays.


----------



## Halba (15 March 2007)

Once EXT confirm the historical Anglo american holes @ surface it will do well.

Rockingham is right they do have good near surface alaskite uranium grades. From the preso they are targetting about 40mil pounds which is comparable with other TSX's ers. ERN is looking very similar to EXT as well, but thats more granitic uranium mineral. EXT is alaskite.


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2007)

Gents, DoctorJ has made it pretty clear that this thread needs to get back on track with *objective * discussion about EXT. Let's keep it so. Thanks, kennas


----------



## IGO4IT (15 March 2007)

It gets me thinking how market paid for WMT & other U babies & EXT didn't catch the train.

I've been holding a long term parcel for a while & I'm still not sure if its a PERFECT bad luck or on purpose that every time EXT starts to get some market interest there's even bad news (placement or whatever), financials come out with non-promising gold production costs, or somehow US market collapses   ,etc...  

With the consolidation, I don't see any effect on the SP but does anyone else see behind it that it could be a way to raise more shares in future without major damage.(since consolidation will mean less # of shares) 

if that was the case, does that mean that EXT intends on going on spending on all its U projects SOLELY without any partnerships, takeovers, etc... may be strategy was to lower number of shares, allow a space to issue more shares in future as we'll need it to mine all that U in future.

Regardless of any hidden agenda, I still believe that one day EXT must catch up to its peers specially that we're steps ahead already in production plan/time table of others that are worth more while they're still at square 1. 

I'm not ramping up here at all, I'm just wondering if anyone sees the comparison between EXT & its peers & notice that may be there's some undervaluation of EXT in comparison to its current prospects/assets & others who have nothing or close to nothing just hopes.

cheers,


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 March 2007)

I just started reading this thread, started to get carried away by the excitement, bit concerned when Hotramper, I mean HotCopper was mentioned, then I realised I was reading march *2006* threads, sorry  . Feel sorry for those holding 12 months but just goes to show if somethings _hot_ on HC quite often _it's not_. 10 bagger or 10 shagger?   Send the management a nasty email, they obviously deserve it.


----------



## bigdog (15 March 2007)

ASX ann March 15 ommitted the top 20 shareholders!

I have been an EXT shareholder since March 2005 and not much happens at EXT!

I am curious how many shares the directors have!
-- 100 C class performance million shares to the directors for keeping a gold mine running for 12 months was a joke target!
-- Revenue $5.8 million with GOGS $5.6 million = $0.2 million gross profit.
-- Money for nothing!
-- What $ value did the directors add for the 100 million free shares; looks like $0.2 million GP!
-- The directors should have measurable $ monetary targets in future that  can be measured!

EXT 6:58 PM   Half Year Accounts 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00703270


----------



## bigdog (16 March 2007)

"EXT" is now trading as "EXTDA"  EXTRACT DEF SET [EXTDA] on stock Exchange as Under Reconstruction

ORDINARY FULLY PAID DEFERRED SETTLEMENT


----------



## LPA (16 March 2007)

This is going to sound like a dumb question I'm sure - but I'm a beginner so stick with me 

I trade using online trading, will they automatically update shares in relation to the consolidation or do I have to sort this out manually?


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

LPA said:
			
		

> This is going to sound like a dumb question I'm sure - but I'm a beginner so stick with me
> 
> I trade using online trading, will they automatically update shares in relation to the consolidation or do I have to sort this out manually?



Automatic.


----------



## CanOz (16 March 2007)

CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME LIKE A 2 YEAR OLD, why this stock has done what its done on my chart? Is this the reconstruction?


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME LIKE A 2 YEAR OLD, why this stock has done what its done on my chart? Is this the reconstruction?




Thought I had to very big humble pie for a moment.  
Consolidation, every 10 shares held becomes one share. Things like this must really confuse charting software.


----------



## CanOz (16 March 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Thought I had to very big humble pie for a moment.
> COnsolidation, every 10 shares held becomes one share. Things like this must really confuse charting software.




Everyday is a learning experience, thanks mate.

Cheers,


----------



## laurie (17 March 2007)

Also the code changes to AEXDA

cheers laurie


----------



## Mousie (17 March 2007)

laurie said:
			
		

> Also the code changes to AEXDA
> 
> cheers laurie




Did you post on the wrong thread, or did you get the stock code wrong?


----------



## nizar (17 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME LIKE A 2 YEAR OLD, why this stock has done what its done on my chart? Is this the reconstruction?





LOL.
Reminds me of CUO.
I was thinking should i buy this stock, should i not, hmmmmm, decided not to, this was early last year.... when it was about 3c... then several months later i check it and its 38c and in one day it went up more than 1000% and im saying to all the people that bought it, well done, ur a champion bro, picked a real winner, i shouldve listened... and they were like umm... thanks...

Then i realised it was a 10:1 consolidation


----------



## Halba (17 March 2007)

lol nizar u r funny

I am not buying EXT until I see drill rigs on site and proper drilling.


----------



## laurie (17 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> Did you post on the wrong thread, or did you get the stock code wrong?




I will give you the benefit of doubt no its not the wrong code its the correct code it's trading under deferred settlement DYOR !!   

cheers laurie


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2007)

laurie said:
			
		

> I will give you the benefit of doubt no its not the wrong code its the correct code it's trading under deferred settlement DYOR !!
> 
> cheers laurie



 Laurie, you mentioned AEXDA? This is the EXT thread.   LOL


----------



## champ2003 (17 March 2007)

laurie said:
			
		

> I will give you the benefit of doubt no its not the wrong code its the correct code it's trading under deferred settlement DYOR !!
> 
> cheers laurie



Laurie and Mousie,

The code is EXTDA.....


----------



## laurie (17 March 2007)

ok ok thanks I see the light   lol sorry guys    

cheers laurie


----------



## bigdog (22 March 2007)

What date is EXTDA expected to start trading following reconstruction?


----------



## bigdog (23 March 2007)

ASX ann march 23

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070323/pdf/311m8w74ggvpwg.pdf
Consolidation of Capital

The Company is pleased to announce that the 1:10 consolidation of its issued capital has been finalised resulting in 96,606,484 fully paid ordinary shares now being on issue. The shares are currently trading on a deferred settlement basis under the code EXTDA. 

On Tuesday 27 March 2007 deferred settlement will cease and trading will recommence under the code EXT and new holding statements will be despatched.


----------



## captjohn (26 March 2007)

TRADING HALT....just posted by Extract ..until Thursday..

something going on behind the scenes ???

Hmmmmm........any suggestions ??


----------



## laurie (26 March 2007)

captjohn said:


> TRADING HALT....just posted by Extract ..until Thursday..
> 
> something going on behind the scenes ???
> 
> Hmmmmm........any suggestions ??




yep very simple read the notice it says "Capital Raising"  

cheers laurie


----------



## captjohn (26 March 2007)

laurie said:


> yep very simple read the notice it says "Capital Raising"
> 
> cheers laurie




Thanx Laurie,
I didn't see the second page...... it's been a long day !!

regards, captjohn


----------



## laurie (26 March 2007)

captjohn said:


> Thanx Laurie,
> I didn't see the second page...... it's been a long day !!
> 
> regards, captjohn




No worries mate the second page got me a few times also 

cheers laurie


----------



## bvbfan (27 March 2007)

I suspect this is the capital raising for the TSX listing in Canada.
Lets see what the price is.


----------



## ironchef (28 March 2007)

These guys were trading under 10 cents for the last several months.. Whats up with the graph on asx.com?!?! (code: EXT) why does it show them at values up to a dollar?????


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

ironchef said:


> These guys were trading under 10 cents for the last several months.. Whats up with the graph on asx.com?!?! (code: EXT) why does it show them at values up to a dollar?????



1 for 10 share consolidation. You've been following this closely ironchef....


----------



## ironchef (28 March 2007)

My mind is elsewhere. Poker machine software doesnt write itself you know!


----------



## Prospector (28 March 2007)

I think this is going to be a real blonde question.  Are there 2 EXT's

Does anyone know the price of EXT on 6th February 2007. I sold them on this date for 9c a share, but on looking at this price, unless I am getting my decimals confused, this should be 90c or thereabouts

or is this what Ironchef is on about.  Yep, that must be it and coz I'd sold when it happened I havent been checking it.  Just hope my accountant can deal with it because it is in my SMSF.  I really think the graphs should reflect these things!


----------



## captjohn (28 March 2007)

Prospector said:


> I think this is going to be a real blonde question.  Are there 2 EXT's
> 
> Does anyone know the price of EXT on 6th February 2007. I sold them on this date for 9c a share, but on looking at this price, unless I am getting my decimals confused, this should be 90c or thereabouts
> 
> or is this what Ironchef is on about.  Yep, that must be it and coz I'd sold when it happened I havent been checking it.  Just hope my accountant can deal with it because it is in my SMSF.  I really think the graphs should reflect these things!




If you read post #1586  it explains all  ......tomorrow will all be adjusted ......you'll have 10% of your holdings @ ten times the price.....   same difference


----------



## junmonkey (28 March 2007)

Extract from the latest EXT Announcement

Ida Dome – Anomaly “D”
Additional ground spectrometry at the Anomaly D area, which is located at the southern end of the
Ida East Trend, has located areas of exceptionally high grades of uranium mineralisation, peaking at
14,081 ppm eU (1.41% eU, or 1.66% eU308)*. The highest uranium grades appear to be related to
calc-silicate rocks in contact with uranium mineralised leucogranites (alaskites). Calc-silicate rocks
are unusually abundant in this locality.
Limited historic percussion drilling carried out in the Anomaly D area in the early 1980’s also
returned significant uranium intersections including:
• 17 metres @ 0.984 kg/t U3O8 (0.098% U3O8)
• 9 metres @ 1.864 kg/t U3O8 (0.186% U3O8)
• 21 metres @ 0.510 kg/t U3O8 (0.051% U3O8)
• 45 metres @ 0.239 kg/t U3O8 (0.024% U3O8)
• 13 metres @ 0.446 kg/t U3O8 (0.045% U3O8)
• 6 metres @ 0.909 kg/t U3O8 (0.091% U3O8)


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

junmonkey said:


> Ida Dome – Anomaly “D”
> Additional ground spectrometry at the Anomaly D area, which is located at the southern end of the Ida East Trend, has located areas of exceptionally high grades of uranium mineralisation, peaking at 14,081 ppm eU (1.41% eU, or 1.66% eU308)*.



Can anyone please clarrify how they get a reliable estimated ppm reading from a ground spectrometor? Is this usual? Must be some room for error perhaps?? *14,081 ppm!  Kryptonite!!*


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

junmonkey said:


> Extract from the latest EXT Announcement
> 
> Ida Dome – Anomaly “D”
> Additional ground spectrometry at the Anomaly D area, which is located at the southern end of the
> ...




I still dont know what to think of extract.  Some great grades there but not much depth on those drills.  All depends how widespread it is.  Definately looks promising though.


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Can anyone please clarrify how they get a reliable estimated ppm reading from a ground spectrometor? Is this usual? Must be some room for error perhaps?? *14,081 ppm!  Kryptonite!!*





Isn't that only on the surface stuff?  Wouldnt trust that little sentence they put in.  Trying to push the price higher by that.  I only looked at the drills


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Isn't that only on the surface stuff?  Wouldnt trust that little sentence they put in.  Trying to push the price higher by that.  I only looked at the drills



Yes it is, but what does it really mean. I agree, seems like a ramp! LOL.


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

I don't doubt the accuracy and their potential. Definitely it is good. 

Widths looks fine. I guess with modern day drilling this can be upped.

I will continue to watch.

I don't hold.
Looks like a mini bannerman is forming.

Re spectrometer - they are conservative kennas.


----------



## junmonkey (28 March 2007)

yeah definitely, but the thing is, waiting for the drill results would probably mean you've missed the bus. Still, I'm prefering to be a bit cautious with their latest announcement.


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Yes it is, but what does it really mean. I agree, seems like a ramp! LOL.




ahahaha you said what I was thinking.  Bit desperate there by that little sentance IMO.  They dont need that kind of stuff.  They should just report their drilling results.  If Bannerman reported on surface spectrometer readings I would say the same thing.  All in all the uranium update was decent.

They do have potential.  Looks good and I think the share consolidation is definately going to get these guys on track to a higher price.


----------



## Uncle Barry (28 March 2007)

Mr Moderator,
As a moderator of this site, don't you think this is uncalled for and some what extreme.
"I agree, seems like a ramp"

Would you please explain ?

As it would appear you and the other posters have NOT read or understand the FULL Report.

And if you don't have time to read the Report, then just look at the picture with the coloured dot, and that the different coloured dots represents.
Look at the scale, the distance the coloured dots extend for and the widths.

Then add, the areas in between as possible 'MASKED' areas.

So, kind folk, lets be fair, please.

There has not been anything what so ever about the remaining sections of the Report, the Approvals, and the 27 and 28 lease sections.  

Therefore Mr Moderator, lets be fair and view this stock with a thought about the complete Report.

Yes, you can ban me, of course, as the Moderator or the good Doctor can.
Kind regards 
Barry


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

Uncle Barry said:


> Mr Moderator,
> As a moderator of this site, don't you think this is uncalled for and some what extreme.
> "I agree, seems like a ramp"
> 
> ...



Uncle B, please interpret "LOL" to mean sarcasm. Seemed pretty clear to me. Ban you? What? For misinterpreting what LOL means? LOL.


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

I dont think Kennas was questioning the potential of the company to do well.  Its just they sometimes try to over exaggerate their messages.  See below.

_"Additional ground spectrometry at the Anomaly D area, which is located at the southern end of the Ida East Trend, has located areas of exceptionally high grades of uranium mineralisation, peaking at 14,081 ppm eU (1.41% eU, or 1.66% eU308)*."_

I mean come on..that part of the message is a bit deceiving to me and could catch newbies out.  All would jump in when they see the 14,081 ppm.  Just got to watch them. Overall the message shows good potential though.


----------



## Uncle Barry (28 March 2007)

Good evening Chris.
Sorry, but it is not "deceiving" at all to me and in fact is completely honest however, to a 'newbie', surely it wouldn't be, because everybody should research in depth any stock they are about to invest their hard earnt money in.

EXT, just maybe, could be sitting on a monster sized resource that could be mineable for maybe 100years.
Then there is a number of other leases to add to the equasions, that could or may have silver, gold and a number of other elements mixed with #92.
Now, I bet you and others would think this is deceiving or an outright lie ?

However, if the reader would spend some time to do some deep research into the areas that EXT holds, the leases and view the charts/maps from the other announced Reports you must draw the same conclusions as myself and a number of other long term holders do.  

14.08 ppm........sorry I cannot see anything wrong with this statement.

Now, if you really think the statement/Report was misleading or decieving, why don't you contact the ASX and tell them this Company called EXTRACT was tricking the average investor ?

Please do, as it would then show EXTRACT is in the clear.
And could you please send me a copy of their answer, thanks in adance.

Mr Moderator/s, sorry chaps, where it comes to hard earned money, I cannot see LOL....... Nothing too funny about someone making a statement that is honest and therefore correct.
Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

Mate I'm just saying that little bit they threw into their announcement wasn't needed.  Its amateurish compared to other announcements from BMN/PDN and ERN even.  Management havn't proven anything to me just yet.  Other than that I reckon their grounds are excellent and potential is excellent.  Its like Kennas said though..it seemed like a ramp and I saw straight through that part of the announcement.  In regards to their grades/results etc they all look okay.  No huge depths on the latest results but potential is there.

Im not even bagging what they potentially may have I just didnt like certain parts of their announcement.  In saying that they will probably go up 20 cents tomorrow so all the best


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

You just don't like anyone having an opinion 

I'm not even being negative towards the potential of the company.


----------



## Uncle Barry (28 March 2007)

Dear Chris.
I only like total truth when it comes to my investment, money.

And again, once more,
"No huge depths on the latest results"

And again, once more, lets be fair and straight forward !
From the current Report,
"28th March
35meters @0.212kg/t

17mts@0.984
9@1.864
21@0.510
45@0.239
13@0.446
6@0.909"

And please read the other drilling results on other Reports.

And the resouce is from the surface down.
Which would indicate an open cut operation.

How good do you want it ?

Hey, I have a better, idea, I give up, over to you and your mates fiction about EXTRACT.
Then again, why don't you sell your stock, and make it available for people like me to buy?
That is, after you have offically complained to the ASX for EXTRACT misleading you.  You will do this of course ?

ps, wrong with this, very wrong, "You just don't like anyone having an opinion"
As I research all or as many FACTS about the Companies I invest in as possible.

Best of luck with your investments,
Barry


----------



## chris1983 (28 March 2007)

I dont need luck uncle barry.  You cant hack it that I didn't like some parts of their announcement.

I allready used to hold EXT and made money on them..and I actually think they are getting their act together.  I was saying they should of consolidated their shares a long time ago.  Management are slow to act IMO.  The depths on their latest report weren't the best which is what I'm referring too. I'm not saying they were bad also though.  I allready know the other reports show potential and depths are good with some of the other reports.  I said they show great potential...really what more do you want? hmm?


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

Uncle Barry said:


> Mr Moderator/s, sorry chaps, where it comes to hard earned money, I cannot see LOL



 You obviously have money in EXT Uncle B and can not take any negative views on the stock, or their anns, even if they are in jest, or objective ones. Please read back through the thread and see the time and energy put into analysing EXT prior to this recent ann. Actually, go back a year. Unfortunately, when people are reading through the threads they only get a snippet of the overall conversation and miss the point, as I have done many times. (sorry guys). Good luck in your investing Uncle B.


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

I have re read EXT's announcement. It appears my earlier comments were certainly mislead! Its seems a cunningly worded and deceptive announcement. I thought that "ground spectrometry" were drill results but they are not! I have to agree with chris 100% on this one.

Sure they may have potential(being in namibia) but they should be careful in their announcing. 1% uranium, at what widths????

I will stick to my ERN. ERN is less risk than EXT as it is far less market capitalisation. The less market cap you have the more risk is priced in/already factored in. ERN is just being values like a grassroots explorer without uranium right now. 

Positives in the ann include - they are looking at getting 4 rigs running on Husab south. 2 RC's 2 Diamonds. However commencement date of drilling was not specified.


----------



## Uncle Barry (29 March 2007)

Good morning.
"You obviously have money in EXT"

Well guys, thats about as strange a comment as you could get !
Of course I have.

Because I wouldn't ever waste anybodies time unless I had bought the same Company's stock AND had made a indepth study about the Company and its potential.   

And had learnt to understand the Reports leased by the said Company.

Again, if you think EXT's Reports are in any way misleading, in any way, then PLEASE report this matter to the ASX. 
And then supply their answer to you here.

BUT to say or write here or on any Forum, that a Company Report is misleading is, lets just say, somewhat unprofessional and maybe or could be considered as slander. A road that any Forum owner and or poster surely doesn't want to take.

Therefore please reread the Report with an open heart and eyes, as you too will discover that this is a very positive Report.

WITH the granting on the 2 new leases, which just could be the last in Nam.
WITH the EVO clearences.
WITH and more, if you care to read the Report.

Trust you all have a better day.

Kind regards,
Barry


----------



## the barry (29 March 2007)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good morning.
> "You obviously have money in EXT"
> 
> Well guys, thats about as strange a comment as you could get !
> ...




Looks like the market didn't think it was too positive. Heading south quickly.


----------



## chris1983 (29 March 2007)

hmm..you dont give up.  I said the report showed great potential.  I didnt like that part of the report.  Jeez.  Its no doubt extract have underperformed right?  For your sake I hope they get their act together and I think they will.  You sound a little frustrated with EXT to be honest.

The market hasnt reacted so positively to their report.


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

I have said it has good potential. I am very very positive on Namibia and it's unlikely you will lose in the long run. Good that they are getting more drill rigs on site. Just didn't like the wording. Also don't like this fact:

EXT's market capitalisation has grown year on year but its share price has not.


----------



## chris1983 (29 March 2007)

UncleBarry..I want you to know I think Extract grounds are excellent..I think they are great.  I think potential is great.  Like Halba said..all I was trying to say is I didn't like the wording also.

Other than that I am saying it shows great potential.  I think that section of their announcement would make a lot of investors out there think.._"hey what are these guys trying to do..it sounds like they are trying to prop their company up a bit.."_

Do you know what I mean?  fair value will come through as the continue drilling though.  In my mind they will have a substantial deposit there and everything is looking good for them.


----------



## captjohn (29 March 2007)

chris1983 said:


> UncleBarry..I want you to know I think Extract grounds are excellent..I think they are great.  I think potential is great.  Like Halba said..all I was trying to say is I didn't like the wording also.
> 
> Other than that I am saying it shows great potential.  I think that section of their announcement would make a lot of investors out there think.._"hey what are these guys trying to do..it sounds like they are trying to prop their company up a bit.."_
> 
> Do you know what I mean?  fair value will come through as the continue drilling though.  In my mind they will have a substantial deposit there and everything is looking good for them.




They have just raised $15 mill. to canadian & U.S. investment syndicates.......so report has probably laid it on a bit thick!! for their benefit!!.......
They will drill  soon & then we'll see how much U3o8 is actually laying around on the surface.

I bought in last month coz their land is right in  between Rossing & Bannerman......so has potential .

Plus Haywood securities will market Extract ....one way or the other like Carmichaels did for BMN.
This is just the beginning for Namibia IMO......presently the Aussie Uranium explorers are getting the  attention .

Once bannerman can prove the resources & move quickly towards producing a mine ......Ext & ERN will really take off !!

Plenty of time yet....be patient... in between BMN is doing great !!


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

I just see a better investment in ERN.

$45m mkt cap to $150m mkt cap = 4 times my money; then to possible $300m valuation, 8 times my money.

$167m mkt cap to $300m mkt cap = 1.8 times my money.

Each $ has four times the potential power.


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

Very weak on low volume, so it not the new shareholders who got in cheap selling. It may be the fear of them selling that is driving the price down.


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

Volume has picked up so it is falling like a rock. This is what you get when directors issue shares at a deep discount.


----------



## insider (4 April 2007)

Most people would be feeling like this if they held EXT today->


----------



## the barry (4 April 2007)

insider said:


> Most people would be feeling like this if they held EXT today->




I finally pulled the pin on them today at a loss. Am kicking myself for holding this long. Still, will probably head north now that I have jumped out. 
EXT is now on the black list.


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

the barry said:


> I finally pulled the pin on them today at a loss. Am kicking myself for holding this long. Still, will probably head north now that I have jumped out.
> EXT is now on the black list.




For uranium stock, it is very strange as soon as I consider an ugly duck get ride of it in a hurry, it is just the beginning of process towards a beauty swan. I  so many times that I feel it doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## insider (4 April 2007)

the barry said:


> I finally pulled the pin on them today at a loss. Am kicking myself for holding this long. Still, will probably head north now that I have jumped out.
> EXT is now on the black list.




I sold My ext shares at a 25% loss and bought DYL to make an 80% gain... Just buy something that's not a WA project based company and you'll make money...


----------



## insider (4 April 2007)

the barry said:


> I finally pulled the pin on them today at a loss. Am kicking myself for holding this long. Still, will probably head north now that I have jumped out.
> EXT is now on the black list.




They call EXT day trader heaven... they keep the price down


----------



## Glenhaven (4 April 2007)

Frustrating stock. Was in at 8c out at 13c prior to consolidation. Back in at 92c. 

I am intending to hold as I still feel confident EXT will have its day again.


----------



## alphman (5 April 2007)

Don't forget that these guys paid a massive premium for the other 49% of Husab ($66m for something that has a tech val of less than $15m)

At $0.875, as it is trading at currently, this places the market cap of the company at over $160m! 

IMO, I think this stock will correct in the short term, but has huge potential over the long term.


----------



## radio-active man (5 April 2007)

alphman     

I think your calculator or mine is rooted.  

"49% of Husab... that has a *tech* val of less than $15m"

lol - hope you get your fill


----------



## captjohn (6 April 2007)

*I  also sold out  yesterday ..at a loss ...!!*
Got 'em coz ext has land next to bmn & after recent consolidation & listing on canadian market at years end....sorta thought they would start to go up with the market. Still too many shares on issue & recently 18 million @ 80cents!!

My other U308 shares go up nicely but ext go down.
So sold off & topped up on bmn, ern, & cfe


----------



## insider (6 April 2007)

captjohn said:


> *I  also sold out  yesterday ..at a loss ...!!*
> Got 'em coz ext has land next to bmn & after recent consolidation & listing on canadian market at years end....sorta thought they would start to go up with the market. Still too many shares on issue & recently 18 million @ 80cents!!
> 
> My other U308 shares go up nicely but ext go down.
> So sold off & topped up on bmn, ern, & cfe




You made a wise decision... But I would have thrown PNN into the mix... I guess you won't be doing this   anymore


----------



## Halba (7 April 2007)

Looks like a mass exodus from EXT i see. It has 180mill shares on issue and 10 mil options

@ 88cents its market value is

180+10 = 190mil *.88 = 167mil mkt cap

They need to prove up 167/12 = 14million pounds of u308 to justify this market cap. So far nothing has been proved up, so they got a lot of work to do to justify this mkt cap. Not to mention they have not specified any dates in which they start drilling. Grounds look very promising. If they don't start drilling soon, it could be a long wait for results, and in the meantime more impatient people will exit and we'll get comments like "I also sold out yesterday ..at a loss ...!!" ; "I sold My ext shares at a 25% loss ". The average ,reasonable human cannot stand waiting around with no results, and will sell at loss dragging price lower. 

People like me and chris  however have been patiently waiting on the sidelines and will go in like a hawk at the right time, but i'm biding my time as theres too long time lag between results.


----------



## hangseng (7 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Looks like a mass exodus from EXT i see. It has 180mill shares on issue and 10 mil options
> 
> @ 88cents its market value is
> 
> ...




They have been drilling however it was suspended on Rossing South in February due to difficulties with the RAB rig, this is to be changed out with an RC rig. http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/news/index.php

Other results are also in this report 29/3/07.


----------



## Halba (7 April 2007)

They have to get the rigs. They have to drill them. Then they have to send to labs for assay. Then they have to report. All in all another eight months till reasonable results from Husab south. Till then    for holders!!

Why would you buy in Glenhaven knowing this?


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2007)

The EPLs still seem highly prospective to me with some good historical drill results. I'm not sure why you're so negative on the drill rig situation Halba. They say the have sourced an RC rig and work should restart 'shortly' but no dates for arrival which is odd. Sounds like an easy way to claim delays.  Plus they're after 2 more RC and 2 diamond drill rigs which should significantly up the program. Husab in general looks good to me. But for some reason the market is very negative on this. Is it just delays? Market cap too much for what they could potenatially have?


----------



## Halba (7 April 2007)

kennas said:


> The EPLs still seem highly prospective to me with some good historical drill results. I'm not sure why you're so negative on the drill rig situation Halba. They say the have sourced an RC rig and work should restart 'shortly' but no dates for arrival which is odd. Sounds like an easy way to claim delays.  Plus they're after 2 more RC and 2 diamond drill rigs which should significantly up the program. Husab in general looks good to me. But for some reason the market is very negative on this. Is it just delays? Market cap too much for what they could potenatially have?




BIG delays kennas. I have word that not only they have to wait for the rigs to come on site, they are exporting the samples to Labs in Perth where they have to be assayed. This alone will take several months as the labs in Perth are also backed up.


----------



## bigdog (17 April 2007)

A sad day for EXT shareholders with SP to a sinking to low of 81 cents

EXT   $0.81    -$0.02  -2.41% $0.83 high  and $0.80 low with 444,427 shares traded $363,891  17-Apr 16:10:35 

The SP must be a reflection of the perception of the management running EXT!

What is alarming with the top 20 shareholders of which KALAHARI is now the top shareholder and no longer identifies the indirect holdings within KALAHARI of the EXT directors shareholdings!

EXT management took 100 million performance shares for keeping a gold mine operating for 12 months and which is no longer mining.
-- what $ value did they add to the company for their performance shares?

Management performance shares should be based upon stretched $ based performance objectives that adds value to the owners (shareholders).
-- lets make a point of not letting this happen again
-- this will be very difficult with EXT management's control of KALAHARI being the number one shareholder

I have been a long term EXT shareholder since early 2005 and compared to other U companies, EXT has been a flop thanks to the management - who else can we blame?

I do believe that EXT has the goods based upon their location, but when will management deliver and add value to this company.

The KALAHARI connection appears to be done for the benefit the KALAHARI shareholders of which our EXT management are also shareholders!

Please add your EXT criticism's to this forum


----------



## Brujo (17 April 2007)

bigdog said:


> A sad day for EXT shareholders with SP to a sinking to low of 81 cents
> 
> The SP must be a reflection of the perception of the management running EXT!
> 
> ...




A quick disclaimer - I don't hold EXT and don't particularly intend at this point of time.

With all due respect, these sort of comments highlight the "abnormality" of this extreme bull market we are in.  "Long term shareholder since early 2005"?    Since when is 2 years long-term?

I agree with the general opinion about the 100 million performance shares - definitely has a nasty smell about it - but I've noticed in more than one thread that if a share price is not moving up or accelerating, the general wisdom is that management must be lacking.

I can remember buying shares in a company called Oxiana at 15c in 2000.  Well over two years later they were still 15c.  I sold late in 2003 at around 75c.  

I agree that these companies that don't go anywhere in this current environment are frustrating when you have tied your capital up in them, but comments like this highlight to me how amazing the market has become over the last couple of years!!!

I get a bit worried about a whole new generation of investors/traders/speculators who expect a 50% return on their investment in a 2 month timeframe.  What will happen to them when the market returns to a more normal state???


----------



## Mousie (17 April 2007)

Brujo said:


> I get a bit worried about a whole new generation of investors/traders/speculators who expect a 50% return on their investment in a 2 month timeframe.  What will happen to them when the market returns to a more normal state???




Our job is to outperform the majority of shares/people. If a 50% ROI in a 2-month timeframe is the norm, get set. If a 50% ROI in a 2-year timeframe is the norm, get set too...those who fail to get adjusted will get stuffed - it's the law of the jungle :


----------



## Brujo (17 April 2007)

Mousie said:


> Our job is to outperform the majority of shares/people. If a 50% ROI in a 2-month timeframe is the norm, get set. If a 50% ROI in a 2-year timeframe is the norm, get set too...those who fail to get adjusted will get stuffed - it's the law of the jungle :




True, true.  I should have said I worry "for" rather than "about" these investors.


----------



## bigdog (20 April 2007)

ASX ann today
20-04-2007 10:19 AM  EXT  Chairman Elected  
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070420/pdf/31211dnxzjdcjq.pdf

It is about time EXT management redirected their attention to finding U
-- for the past three months it would appear that managment seems to have been devoted to restructuring the company including for the benefit of management and Kalahari!
-- there appears to be little action in the field!

What have EXT been doing for the past two years in Namibia?

Ann includes the following paragraphs:
Under his stewardship the board and management of Extract are looking forward to accelerating the Company’s uranium projects to their full potential in as short a time frame as possible.

The ultimate objective for the Company is to define and develop uranium resources from its projects in Namibia. The first stage in this process is to focus on delineating a maiden resource from within the 10 kilometres of strike extent evident on the Ida deposit within the Husab project. It is anticipated that this first stage will be achieved within the next 8 to 12 months..


----------



## Glenhaven (11 May 2007)

Excellent run for a down day They are up 4c to 90c on what I would say was low turnover.

Must be something that is not generally known driving them.


----------



## Punter (11 May 2007)

Glenhaven said:


> Excellent run for a down day They are up 4c to 90c on what I would say was low turnover.
> 
> Must be something that is not generally known driving them.




Excellent run from 76 to 90. Thats a crazy run in a crap market for uranium stocks. Well done to holders(not me). One would think that its going up because of all those insiders buying. Ooo someone knows something????


----------



## tibby (12 June 2007)

Buying list on EXT looks a little different than in the past few months- 83c thru 85c shows some larger than normal orders including a 400,000 individual buy at 84c. Not a lot of resistance on selling side........anyone have any insight??


----------



## tibby (12 June 2007)

ext shows a single order of  500,000 at 84c, might serve as a good platform for a run tomorrow...if the order is still there at open!


----------



## bigdog (14 June 2007)

ASX ann June 13
13-06-2007 11:14 AM  EXT  Husab Uranium Update  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00729268

Yesterdays ANN has done nothing for the SP!!!!

The Company is pleased to provide a progress update for its Husab Uranium Project in Namibia
SUMMARY:
• The Company has commenced a scoping study on the Ida Dome Project, which will include a provisional plant design, capital and operating cost parameters, and key financial outputs
• Three (3) drill rigs are now working at Ida Dome, in what is a resource definition phase. A further two (2) rigs are expected in June, with a preliminary resource statement scheduled to be released by December 2007
• Husab license EPL3138 has successfully met the renewal criteria
• Ida East assay results continue to define strong zones of uranium mineralisation
• First ever drilling at Rossing South target intersects Rossing stratigraphy and confirms presence of uranium mineralisation

1. HUSAB URANIUM PROJECT
The Husab Project comprises of a number of priority uranium locations, including the Ida Dome and Hildenhof deposits, and the Rossing South exploration target. The Ida Dome is the most advanced project with 90 drill holes (including 60 historical holes) over various sections of the uranium
outcrop.

The Company has now commenced a programme of detailed resource drilling on the Ida Dome. In conjunction with this, the Company has commenced a scoping study on the project based on known project characteristics and a number of assumptions which will be tested over the next 6 months,
primarily from the resource drilling and mine designs.

The Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy has recently renewed the northern license at Husab, EPL 3138, for a further period of two years, in accordance with the Mining Act.

READ FULL REPORT ON THE LINK

Uis Uranium Project
It is expected that Environmental Clearances for EPL’s 3327 and 3328 will be finalised shortly, allowing for field exploration to commence on these licenses.


----------



## bigdog (19 July 2007)

Not too many postings these days for EXT

ASX ANN today
19/07/2007  Uranium Projects Update 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00740342

The Company is pleased to provide an update on recent progress on the Husab Uranium Project and the Uis Uranium Project in Namibia.

*SUMMARY*

• Further zone of outcropping uranium mineralisation identified at New Camp Prospect through down hole gamma logging on one of the legacy Anglo holes at New Camp - intersection of 23.30 metres at 0.262 kg/t eU3O8 from 1 metre depth

• Accelerated programme of exploration and resource definition drilling underway at Ida Dome, with one RC rig and three diamond rigs now on site;

• Significant assay results continue to be returned from Ida Central;

• Spectrometer assays from initial drilling at Garnet Valley indicate broad zones of uranium mineralisation;


----------



## bigdog (3 September 2007)

Even fewer postings for EXT these days!!

31/08/2007	Rossing South Media Release
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00754662

MEDIA RELEASE 31st August 2007
*Extract announces early positive uranium results at Rossing South*

Extract Resources (ASX:EXT) is pleased to announce that results of scout drilling at Rossing South Prospect, has identified anomalous uranium in altered alaskitic granites over a width of 160 metres, and which remains open to the east and along strike to the north and south.

Assay results from a scout traverse across the inferred strike on the Rossing South target on the Husab Project in Namibia, have been received. A line of six (6) shallow holes has been drilled through approximately 40 metres of transported overburden and leached saprolite, to test the stratigraphy of the underlying bedrock. The holes were spaced at 80 metre centres and anomalous uranium has been returned from three consecutive holes. The three holes span 160 metres across strike, and the anomalous zone is open to the east, as well to the north and south along regional strike. The anomalous uranium is associated with zones of smoky quartz in altered leucogranite. All three holes recorded uranium values of at least 100 ppm U3O8, with a peak assay returned of 188 ppm U3O8 from the eastern most completed hole in the traverse.

The first ever drilling at Rossing South was aimed at identifying the Khan and Rossing Formation contact - an unconformity surface that has been preferentially exploited by the leucogranites containing primary uranium mineralisation at the Rossing Mine to the north and at Ida Dome to the south where the Company is currently resource drilling. The Rossing South target is interpreted as being an extension of the same stratigraphy that hosts the Rossing Mine, located 5 km to the north, and which strikes 15 km onto the Husab Project.
Extract Resources Managing Director, Peter McIntyre said that the company is very encouraged by these results. “Although at a very early stage of evaluation, we have been very encouraged by identifying the Rossing marble, but to intersect mineralised alaskite in the first line of drilling is considered highly significant,” Mr McIntyre said. “The results could represent the discovery of a new zone of granite hosted uranium mineralisation which is proximal to Rio Tinto’s Rossing Mine, and which has been concealed by barren cover. Further drilling of this zone will be conducted over the coming months and an orientation radon survey over the desert plain is also planned.”


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2007)

bigdog said:


> Even fewer postings for EXT these days!!
> 
> 31/08/2007	Rossing South Media Release
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00754662
> ...



Perhaps not many people are posting because of this:



> 40 metres of transported overburden






> All three holes recorded uranium values of at least 100 ppm U3O8, with a peak assay returned of 188 ppm U3O8




Can you name the great things for us? Happy to be directed to the positives....


----------



## bigdog (4 September 2007)

ASX ann and market did not respond this morning
SP  EXT   	$0.65  	   	  $0.00   	  0.00%   	 	 41 shares 	 $26  @ 04-Sep 10:20:00


EXT  	10:10 AM  		Garnet Valley Progress Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00755903

Significant drill results from initial drilling at Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project, Namibia

Extract Resources (ASX:EXT) is pleased to announce the assay results from the first 20 Reverse Circulation holes drilled at Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia and provide an update on further progress made on the Uis Project also in Namibia.

SUMMARY:
• Excellent assay results from initial RC drilling have been returned from the Garnet Valley area on the Ida Dome structure. These results represent the first drilling to have been completed in the Garnet Valley Prospect (formerly Anomaly “A”) since the late 1970’s. Significant new intersections include:
o 55 metres assaying 0.226 kg/t U3O8 (226 ppm)
o 23 metres assaying 0.365 kg/t U3O8 (365 ppm)
o 33 metres assaying 0.352 kg/t U3O8 (352 ppm)
o 24 metres assaying 0.255 kg/t U3O8 (255 ppm)
o 11 metres assaying 0.643 kg/t U3O8 (643 ppm)

• First holes intended to define the foot wall position only, with better results anticipated from hanging wall positions still to be drilled and/or assayed.

• Drilling continues at Garnet Valley with one RC rig and two diamond rigs on site. Additional drilling rigs have been secured and are expected to be on site to commence further drilling in October. A third diamond rig continues to operate at Ida Central.

• Airborne magnetic and radiometric surveys have been flown over EPL 3328 in the Uis Project area. Preliminary results show a strong uranium channel anomaly located in the south west of the license.


----------



## bigdog (3 October 2007)

ASX ANN
03/10/2007	 	Media Release - Divestment of Gold Asset
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00766065

*The joke here is that the directors granted themselves 100 million bonus shares for opening the gold mine!*

*MEDIA RELEASE 3 October 2007
Extract divests gold assets for $6m value*
Extract Resources (ASX: EXT) is pleased to advise that the company has completed divestment of the part-ownership in its Australian gold assets thereby enabling the Company to focus entirely on its rapidly developing uranium projects in Namibia.

Extract’s part-interest in both the Burnakura and Tuckabianna gold projects in the Murchison Region of Western Australia, are now under conditional sale agreements. As previously announced the Tuckabianna Project is under sale agreement with Silver Lake Resources which plans to list on the ASX in November; following that a Letter of Intent has been signed with ATW Ventures, a Toronto-listed company, for the sale of the Burnakura Project.

Subject to conditions being finalised for both transactions, the net realisable nominal value to Extract is A$6m incorporating cash, environmental bond replacement, shares and share options (in ATW).

Extract Resources Managing Director, Peter McIntyre said that the divestment is consistent with the Company’s strategy to focus on the Namibian uranium assets. “Our part-interest in these gold assets was non-core to our business plan, and the capital is better invested in our 100%-owned assets in Namibia, where our current objective is advancing the uranium projects through resource definition, and commencing a detailed feasibility study in the second half of 2008. We are very comfortable with the long-term outlook for the uranium market, and will continue to invest in the obvious potential of the Husab Project to establish the Company as a significant uranium producer.” Mr McIntyre said.


----------



## bigdog (3 October 2007)

ASX ANN today
03/10/2007	 	Annual Report to shareholders
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00766177

*Annual accounts highlights:*

__________________________________Economic Entity ______Parent Entity
----------------------------------------2007 ----2006 -------2007 ----2006
Administration and corporate costs (2,536,630) (188,793) (2,628,658) (64,696)
--- with no explanation in the notes for the 2.5 million cost for 2007 versus prior years and assume to restructure and Canadian listing where the SP has dropped!

Big losses continue!!
------------------------------------------------------2007 ------2006 -------2007 ------2006
Loss from continuing operations----------------- (5,328,930) (1,675,249) (7,063,783) (6,351,964)
Loss from discontinued operations -------------- (1,756,668) (4,710,433) 
Loss attributable to members of the parent entity (7,085,598) (6,385,682) (7,063,783) (6,351,964)


They have cash in the bank YE 2007 from the issue of shares!
--------------------------------2007 -----2006 ------2007 -----2006
Cash and cash equivalents 10,911,097 1,219,111 10,315,013 1,217,283
-----------------------------------2007 -----2006 ------2007 -----2006
Proceeds from issue of shares 21,767,413 6,201,500 21,767,284 6,201,500

They have spent a heap of $
-------------------------------------------2007 -------2006 ------2007 ----2006
Payments to suppliers and employees (16,950,387) (6,237,138) (6,481,275) (518,729)

I have always been critical of the 100 million incentive shares issued to directors for "opening" the gold mine which is now closed and lost millions!!  Had the shares been based upon performance measurables that added shareholder value; there would have been NO incentive shares issued.  We were all robbed!

Remuneration Report includes:
This remuneration structure has been put in place in a previous period. *As yet no formal process for checking the relationship of the remuneration policy with the Company’s performance exists.* This assessment may be carried out in future years.

*Why do we not fix this now?*


----------



## bigdog (11 October 2007)

The EXT SP has been on the move in recent days!!

Anyone aware of what is happening?

Today currently +$0.13   	  +19.40%

 EXT   	$0.80  	   	  +$0.13   	  +19.40%   	 198,610 shares  	 $140,606  	@ 11-Oct 10:31:52

Date...........  	Close..  	Volume  	
10-Oct-2007 	0.6700 	384,153 	
09-Oct-2007 	0.5850 	222,140 	
08-Oct-2007 	0.6250 	97,150 	
05-Oct-2007 	0.5400 	88,650 	
04-Oct-2007 	0.5450 	235,060


----------



## bigdog (11 October 2007)

ASX ANN today

11/10/2007	 	TSX Listing Date
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00768688

*MEDIA RELEASE 11 October 2007*

Extract to list on the Toronto Stock Exchange on 24th October

Extract Resources Ltd (Extract) is pleased to announce that the Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX) has approved the listing of Extract’s ordinary shares, to be effective from Monday 22nd 2007.

Extract will maintain its existing listing on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) as its primary listing. The stock symbol for Extract’s ordinary shares is the same for both the TSX and the ASX – namely ‘EXT’.


----------



## bigdog (11 October 2007)

ASX amendment issued to correct date - Who was the proof reader?

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00768718

Extract to list on the Toronto Stock Exchange on 22th October
Extract Resources Ltd (Extract) is pleased to announce that the Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX) has approved the listing of Extract’s ordinary shares, to be effective from Monday 22nd October 2007.


----------



## bigdog (16 October 2007)

EXT SP is on the move to 0.91 from 0.540 on October 5

Current SP today for EXT  	$0.91  	   	  +$0.09   	  +10.98%   	  606,845 shares 	 $540,058  @	 16-Oct 12:16:09

Speeding ticket was issued October 11

Date…...... 	 Close   	Volume  
15-Oct-07	 0.820 	1,154,929
12-Oct-07	 0.765 	339,384
11-Oct-07	 0.730 	712,580
10-Oct-07	 0.670 	384,153
09-Oct-07	 0.585 	222,140
08-Oct-07	 0.625 	97,150
05-Oct-07	 0.540 	88,650


----------



## bigdog (18 October 2007)

ASX ANN today 

*What are the opinions of test results?*

EXT   $1.01  	   	  +$0.03   	  +3.06%   	 with high of $1.05  	  2,533,027 shares  	 $2,530,986 @ 	 18-Oct 12:06:15

EXT SP has been on VG increase since 0.540 on October 5

EXT  	11:26 AM  	New Results Garnet Valley Husab Exploration
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00771118

*Positive exploration results continue at Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project, Namibia*

Extract Resources (ASX:EXT) is pleased to announce an update on the resource drilling program currently underway at Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.

*SUMMARY:*
• Results from the first of the Garnet Valley diamond holes, designed to test the depth extensions to the shallow uranium mineralization previously reported from Reverse Circulation drilling, has confirmed multiple ore zones, with a bulked-out assayed intersection of 105m @ 0.191 kg/t (191 ppm), including zones of;
o 10 metres assaying 0.377 kg/t U3O8 (377 ppm)
o 31 metres assaying 0.346 kg/t U3O8 (346 ppm) 

together with a deeper zone which assayed;
o 19 metres assaying 0.263 kg/t U3O8 (263 ppm)

• Down-hole spectral logging of a number of RC holes has reported excellent zones of uranium mineralisation, including:
o 35 metres @ 0.521 kg/t eU3O8 (521 ppm)
o 27 metres @ 0.494 kg/t eU3O8 (494 ppm)
o 31 metres @ 0.402 kg/t eU3O8 (402 ppm)
o 23 metres @ 0.336 kg/t eU3O8 (336 ppm)
o 22 metres @ 0.360 kg/t eU3O8 (360 ppm)
o 52 metres @ 0.164 kg/t eU3O8 (164 ppm)

• Over 2 kilometers of mineralized strike has now been confirmed within the Upper and Lower Garnet Valley, and drilling continues to extend the mineralized zone.

*This report is the first since last updates *
04/09/2007 	Garnet Valley Progress Report
31/08/2007 	Rossing South Media Release


----------



## shag (19 October 2007)

trading halt, guess we'll see if its good or bad in a hour or so.
makes things interesting anyway, esp. after yesterdays annoucement and sp moves.

i see kennas you arn't too flash on extract, i only threw a bit of cash at them as fat profits gave a story on them yesterday plus to make things a bit more interesting...
maybe should have got more bmn instead...


----------



## Bullion (19 October 2007)

Ann released. Scoping study. To me in my newbie eyes, it doesn't sound "great" but not bad either? Anyone with more knowledge care to comment?


----------



## shag (19 October 2007)

fat profits indicated the scoping study may be conservative like bmn's one. ie suggesting theres much more to come.
sp seems to have liked it anyway.
cheers shag.


----------



## bigdog (19 October 2007)

ANN did not do much for SP despite trading halt pending ANN!!!!!!!!

These guys have been in Namibia for over two years with much yet to do!!!

Currently EXT   	0.945  	  +0.025   	  +2.72%   	high of 	 1.02  	 	1,038,273 shares 	@1,006,815  @	19-Oct 12:42:23 PM

ASX ANN today
*19/10/2007	Ida Dome Scoping Study Results*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00771685

*Scoping Study confirms Ida Dome potential*
Extract Resources (ASX: EXT) is pleased to report on the completion of the preliminary scoping study for the Ida Dome project within the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.

STUDY HIGHLIGHTS
Production rate ► 6.0 M tpa
Estimated head grade ► 260 ppm
Mill Recovery ► 85% including radiometric sorting
U308 production ► 2.92 M lbs / year
Project capital estimate ► US $211M
Production cost estimate ► US $29.15 /lb U3O8

Extract Resources Managing Director, Mr. Peter McIntyre said that the scoping study supports the expected economic viability of the lower grade, larger tonnages associated with the Rossing-style uraniferous granites of the Ida Dome. “The economics of the study – which has only considered the top 100m of Ida Dome, one of three prospects within the Husab area – supports our significant investment in this project. It is highly likely that the size of the project will grow beyond these initial estimates, as we continue our exploration program.” He said,”The results from this study, together with our intensive drilling campaign currently underway, should lead to our detailed feasibility study commencing in the second half of 2008.”

1. SUMMARY
• Scoping Study indicates that the Ida Dome area has the potential to underpin a viable open pit mining operation utilising existing processing technology successfully employed at the nearby Rossing Mine.

• Excellent infrastructure and pro mining culture adds to the prospects of developing a new uranium mining operation in central west Namibia.

• Study only looked at zone from surface to 100m depth, with mineralisation still open.

• Uranium mineralisation on all zones drilled to date is still open at depth and along strike, and supports the exploration target applied in the Study.

• Accelerated resource definition efforts will define a JORC-compliant resource that will then be incorporated in more detailed feasibility work.

A scoping study on the alaskite hosted, uranium mineralisation in the Ida Dome area indicates that the project can support a viable open pit mining operation developed to feed a 6M tpa processing plant utilising proven sulphuric acid leach, ion exchange and solvent extraction technology. Annual production has been estimated at 2.923M lbs U3O8 with capital costs estimated at US$211M (+/-30%) and operating costs of US$29.15 per lb U3O8 (+/-30%).

Excellent infrastructure and a supportive geopolitical environment make Namibia an outstanding location to develop a new mining project.
The exploration target was extrapolated to a depth of 100m below surface; however, drilling beyond this depth clearly indicates that uranium mineralisation is still open and that subsequent resource definition will extend well beyond this level providing scope for the development of a larger project. Any increase in project size will result in lower operating costs. Feasibility work will follow the Company’s maiden resource in 2008. This work will also investigate the options for a Namibia-based acid plant that could provide further substantial cost savings.


----------



## bigdog (5 November 2007)

The EXT Extract share price has been very good over the past month doubling+ up 64 cents to $1.18

The SP continues to rise daily!!

05-Nov-07	$1.18
05-Oct-07 $0.54

52-wk High	1.3500
52-wk Low	0.46 

Date…......	 Close   	Volume....  	% increase
05-Nov-07	$1.18	1,080,929	219%
02-Nov-07	$1.15	1,016,542	213%
01-Nov-07	$1.15	2,132,542	212%
31-Oct-07	$0.99	1,092,094	182%
30-Oct-07	$0.96	449,284	177%
29-Oct-07	$0.97	882,747	180%
26-Oct-07	$0.97	454,098	179%
25-Oct-07	$0.95	1,083,180	176%
24-Oct-07	$0.90	284,085	167%
23-Oct-07	$0.91	351,139	169%
22-Oct-07	$0.93	665,415	171%
19-Oct-07	$0.94	1,777,451	173%
18-Oct-07	$0.92	3,497,382	170%
17-Oct-07	$0.98	1,185,545	181%
16-Oct-07	$0.93	1,282,061	171%
15-Oct-07	$0.82	1,154,929	152%
12-Oct-07	$0.77	339,384	142%
11-Oct-07	$0.73	712,580	135%
10-Oct-07	$0.67	384,153	124%
09-Oct-07	$0.59	222,140	108%
08-Oct-07	$0.63	97,150	116%
05-Oct-07	$0.54	88,650


----------



## bigdog (12 November 2007)

ASX ANN of drilling 

12/11/2007	Rossing South Exploration Recommences
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00781556

*Rossing South Exploration Programme resumes *

Extract Resources (ASX:EXT) is pleased to announce additional drill results from Garnet Valley, and the mobilization of additional drilling equipment to Husab which will accelerate the current programme of resource definition drilling on the Ida Dome. The availability of additional drill rigs will also enable the recommencement of exploration activities at Rossing South.  

*SUMMARY:* 
o Assay results from the second of the Garnet Valley diamond holes show a thick intersection of 129 metres grading 0.159 kg/t U3O8, within which discrete higher grade zones are present. 

o  Additional Reverse Circulation assay results from Garnet Valley have been returned, with stand out intersections including 10 metres grading 0.516 kg/t U3O8, 41 metres grading 0.270 kg/t U3O8, 30 metres grading 0.290 kg/t U3O8, and 22 metres grading 0.269 kg/t U3O8 

o More drilling rigs – five now at Husab and another scheduled to start soon 

o Exploration drilling programme to resume at Rossing South  

Extract Resources Managing Director, Peter McIntyre on his return from Canada for the opening of Extract on the TSX said that he continues to be encouraged by the results that are now flowing from the labs “The assay results that are coming back from the labs bear a close correlation to hand held spectrometer readings, hence we are increasingly confident about our estimates of resource potential at Husab.. 

Further, the resumption of Rossing South exploration drilling following our initial success in locating uranium bearing granites beneath transported cover in that area, promises to be an interesting phase of work given the major potential we place on this target.”


----------



## bigdog (27 November 2007)

ASX ANN today

SP UP for EXT  $0.96  	   	  +$0.015   	  +1.59%   	  36,927  shares	 $35,201 @  	 27-Nov 10:14:38

*27/11/2007	Best Results to date at Garnet Valley*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00787610

Best results to date from Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project, Namibia
Extract Resources (ASX / TSX code : EXT) is pleased to announce an update on the resource drilling program currently underway at Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.

*SUMMARY:*
Outstanding drilling results received from Garnet Valley, including:


86m @ 0.350 kg/t (350 ppm) U3O8 in diamond hole GDD004

26m @ 0.419 kg/t (419 ppm) U3O8 in RC hole GRC050

34m @ 0.401 kg/t (401 ppm) U3O8 in RC hole GRC051

15m @ 0.341 kg/t (341 ppm) U3O8 in RC hole GRC052

Extract Resources Managing Director, Peter McIntyre, released the latest results today saying;

“We are extremely pleased with these results, and they confirm that our expectations for the Garnet Valley area on the Ida Dome (Husab Project) are on track. While these may be our best assay results to date, there is still a lot more data in the system which we expect will continue to support our resource target for this area.” Mr. McIntyre explained that while there is lag between drilling and assaying, Extract geologists take spectrometer measurements of core and RC rock-chips during drilling and geological logging, and therefore have some initial indication of the mineralised zones

He added, “The deeper diamond holes are opening up the mineralisation at Garnet Valley, and initial indications are that grades are increasing at depth. Our drilling programme continues at a better rate than in previous months and we expect to announce further assay results on a regular basis leading up to our maiden resource statement early in 2008.”


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2007)

ASX ANN today wirh SP up 6 cents!

 EXT   	EXT Company Research  	 $0.94  	   	  +$0.06   	  +6.82%   	  	 442,100 shares 	 $410,916 @ 	 06-Dec 12:01:00

 06-12-2007 11:52 AM  	 EXT  	  MOU with Namwater and Husab Project Update
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00792504

MOU with NamWater and Husab project update 

Extract Resources (ASX / TSX code: EXT) is pleased to announce the signing of a MOU with NamWater and provides an update on the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.  

SUMMARY:  
• Extract and NamWater have signed a memorandum of understanding to enter into formal discussions relating to agreements to facilitate water supply to the planned Ida Dome Uranium Mine. 

• Extract Resources remains on track to announce a maiden resource centred on the Garnet Valley Prospect in early 2008 - significant project upside still exists.  

• Extract announces its corporate social charter and assists road safety in Namibia.  E


----------



## bigdog (10 December 2007)

The share price this morning is looking encouraging with no new ANN
-- has risen 15 cents or 17% since Dec 5

 EXT   	$1.03  	   	  +$0.07   	  +7.29%   	  103,765 shares 	 $104,117  	@ 10-Dec 10:24:34

SP for prior three days:
Date-----  	Close  	Volume  
7-Dec-07	0.96	693,203
6-Dec-07	0.94	522,316
5-Dec-07	0.88	25,500

Recent announcements have been:
06/12/2007  	 11:52   	asx   	   	MOU with Namwater and Husab Project Update
27/11/2007 	09:58  	asx  	  	Best Results to date at Garnet Valley
19/11/2007 	08:27  	asx  	  	Change of Director`s Interest Notice
12/11/2007 	08:28  	asx  	  	Rossing South Exploration Recommences


----------



## bigdog (11 January 2008)

ASX ANN today

There has been little reaction in today's share price
 EXT   $0.97  	   	  -$0.01   	  -1.02%   	 high of $1.00  & low of 	 $0.97  	 103,520 shares  	 $101,273  @	 11-Jan 11:07:18

 11-01-2008 10:36 AM  	 EXT  	  Husab Uranium Project Update 11 January 2008
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00802227

MEDIA RELEASE                                         11 January 2008   
Extract Resources (ASX / TSX code: EXT) is pleased to announce an update on activities at the Husab Uranium Project.  
*SUMMARY: * 
• Strong down hole spectrometer and chemical assay results continue to be received from Garnet Valley.  
• Extract Resources expects to complete the maiden resource for the Garnet Valley Prospect within 4 weeks.  
• Expanded Rossing South work program planned for 2008. 
• Drilling to commence at the high grade Holland’s Dome Prospect in early 2008. 

*Drilling Update* 
During 2007 the Company completed 20,956 metres of drilling on the HUSAB URANIUM PROJECT. Areas drilled include the Ida Dome prospects: Garnet Valley; New Camp; Hook; Ida Central; and exploration area Rossing South. This drilling represents only 35% of the 60,000m program that the Company commenced in 2007. From January to June 2007 only one core rig was working on Ida Central, and additional rigs were allocated to the project, as they became available.   

Five rigs are now on site with drilling recommencing after the Christmas break on 14 January 2008. Another two RC rigs are scheduled to arrive on site by the end of February 2008 taking the project total to seven drill rigs. The additional rigs will be used to accelerate resource definition efforts on the Holland’s Dome, Hook and New Camp prospects and continue exploration of the Rossing South area. 

*Resource Definition Update * 
Resource work remains on track to define the Company’s maiden uranium resource by the end of January 2008.  The resource will only include drill hole data collected from the Garnet Valley prospect that is one of seven outcropping zones of uranium mineralisation in the Ida Dome area. 67% of the drilling completed over the past year occurred at Garnet Valley. The quantity of drilling, at the other prospects, does not yet allow a resource to be defined.

Approximately 1.2 kilometres of strike extent on Garnet Valley will be included in the maiden resource estimate. This zone of mineralisation is still open over a strike length of 1.8 kilometres, but the availability of drill hole assay data and the number of holes completed has influenced the quantum of data that could be used in the resource model. Subsequently, only 80% of the drilling completed at Garnet Valley will be utilised in the maiden resource. This information will be incorporated in subsequent resource estimates, when available. 

Drilling throughout 2008 will continue to evaluate the uranium mineralisation in the Ida Dome area and is expected to increase the resource inventory that will form the basis of feasibility work expected to commence in the second half of 2008.


----------



## bigdog (23 January 2008)

ASX ANN today

SP today
  EXT   	 $0.79  	   	  +$0.21   	  +36.21%	 307,038 shares $232,407 @ 	 23-Jan 13:18:36

 23-01-2008 09:38 AM  	 EXT  	  New Major Drilling Intersections at Garnet Valley
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00805077

*Major drill intersections at Garnet Valley * 
Extract Resources (ASX / TSX code: EXT) is pleased to announce an update on the resource drilling program at Garnet Valley on the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia. 

The Company has just received assay results from RC drilling on the southern end of Garnet Valley, up to 520 metres south west of, and along-strike from the current zone being modeled for inclusion in the impending maiden resource estimate. These results represent the best RC assays received to date, with exceptional widths at medium to high grades. The new results will not be incorporated in the maiden resource, but clearly indicate that increases in subsequent resource estimates are expected.  

*Major results include:* 
-- refer table in ANN

*Details*
Previously unreported assay results from 8 RC holes drilled from the southern portion of Garnet Valley have been returned with a number of stand-out zones of exceptional width and grade. These RC results are in fact the best returns to date, with grades significantly above the current average obtained so far for Garnet Valley. Detailed assay results are listed in the appended table. 

This group of holes is located from 200 to 520 metres further south west, along-strike of the southern extent of the area upon which the impending maiden resource is being modeled (see Appendix 1). This clearly indicates that the initial resource for Garnet Valley will have significant upside potential. Please refer to attached plan and section for relative locations. 

At present, RC drilling on the Husab Project is being directed at a first pass assessment of the New Camp and Hook prospects, and exploration drilling on the Rossing South target area continues. Additional information will be reported, as it becomes available.


----------



## bigdog (24 January 2008)

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story.php?/1/60199/Extract-up-40-on-strong-drill-results

*Extract up 40% on strong drill results*
23-January-08 by Jenelle Carter

Shares in uranium miner Extract Resources Ltd soared almost 40 per cent today to close at 81 cents following the announcement of significant drilling results at Garnet Valley on its Husab Uranium project in Namibia.

Its shares began the day at 71 cents, gaining 22 per cent on a previous closing price of 58 cents.

The South Perth-based company received assay results from RC drilling on the southern end of Garnet Valley, up to 520 metres south west of, and along-strike from the current zone being modelled for inclusion in the impending maiden resource estimate.

The results represent the best RC assays received by the company to date, with exceptional widths at medium to high grades.

The new results will not be incorporated in the company's maiden resource, but Extract said they clearly indicate that increases in subsequent resource estimates are likely.


----------



## bigdog (29 January 2008)

ASX ANN today

The market liked todays ANN
EXT   	$1.015  	   	  +$0.165   	  +19.41%   	high of $1.16  	low of  $0.90  	 590,044 shares  	 $603,152  	@ 29-Jan 12:40:04

 29-01-2008 08:55 AM  	 EXT  	  Massive Uranium Intersection from Garnet Valley
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00806291

MASSIVE URANIUM INTERSECTION FROM GARNET VALLEY 125 metres @ 1,344 ppm U3O8  

Extract Resources (ASX / TSX code : EXT) is pleased to announce an update on the resource drilling program at Garnet Valley on their wholly owned Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.   
-- Diamond drill hole GDD012 intersected 125 metres grading 1,344 ppm U3O8  
-- Includes very high-grade zone of 31 metres grading 4,477 ppm U3O8  
-- Which also includes a bonanza grade zone of 3 metres grading 44,601 ppm (4.46%) U3O8  

Chemical assays have been returned from diamond drill hole GDD012, drilled within the Garnet Valley section of the 5 kilometre long Ida Trend. Results from this hole include an outstanding intersection of 125 metres grading 1,344 ppm U3O8 (1.344 kg/t, or 0.1344% U3O8). Within this, a very high grade zone of 3 metres grading 44,601 ppm (4.46%) U3O8 is unusual for “Rossing style” alaskite hosted primary uranium mineralization. This zone was characterized by a silicified, hydrothermal breccia that contained abundant smokey quartz.  

The GDD012 intersect is unusually high for the Garnet Valley area and it should be noted that its influence on the resource model will be limited until closer spaced drilling around this hole can be completed. Furthermore, the significance of the very high grade (4.46% U3O8) zone will need to be investigated in much more detail, with a more intensive drilling pattern required to determine its extent.  

21 deep core holes have now been completed at Garnet Valley for 6,900 metres of drilling. Chemical assay results have only been received from 8 of these holes with spectral measurements carried out on the drill core, with a hand held spectrometer, indicating that uranium mineralization continues to be intersected. This (diamond) drilling has only tested 1.2 kilometres of the Garnet Valley strike extent that RC drilling has indicated is still open over at least 2.2 kilometres. One diamond drill rig continues to drill the northern extension of Garnet Valley, with another rig to be allocated to completing deeper holes further south. 

Overall assay results continue to indicate that uranium grades are being maintained or enhanced at depth, with intersection widths showing a tendency to increase substantially with increasing depth. Drilling intersections for these holes are regarded as being approximately true width. 

The outstanding results from GDD012 are in addition to the previously reported high grade RC results (ASX release 23/01/2008) which included: 50 metres grading 494 ppm U3O8; 37 metres grading 459 ppm U3O8; and 32 metres grading 331 ppm U3O8. Hole GDD012 was collared 560 metres south of the previous best diamond core result reported (ASX release 27 Nov 2007) from hole GDD004 (86m @ 350 ppm or 0.350 kg/t) and continues to extend the mineralized zone along strike to the south.


----------



## Sean K (29 January 2008)

Quite incredible grades for the style of deposit. Extraordinary really. Perhaps they've put a couple of 00's extra on there by mistake? 

How's the strike looking bigdog?

Length x width x depth? Ave grade?


----------



## bigdog (1 February 2008)

ASX ANN today

We can see why the SP has been increasing over the past days!

But not much change to SP today!
 EXT   	 $1.315  	   	  +$0.015   	  +1.15% with high of   	 $1.43  	 low of $1.305  	 1,180,654 shares 	 $1,614,652  @	 01-Feb 14:03:26

 01-02-2008 08:32 AM  	 EXT  	  Rossing South - Major New Uranium Discovery
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00808559

*ROSSING SOUTH - A Major New Uranium Discovery *

Extract Resources (ASX / TSX code : EXT) is pleased to announce a major new uranium discovery at their Rossing South exploration target which is part of their wholly owned Husab Uranium Project in Namibia. 

SUMMARY:  
Outstanding drill hole assay results hosted within uraniferous alaskite confirm a major new uranium discovery beneath desert sands, about 7 kilometres south of the Rossing Uranium Mine. Two of the three discovery holes ended in mineralisation and results include:   

Hole ID From (m)To (m)-Mineralised zones 
RBA001 40 metres @ 240 ppm  AND 8 metres  @ 240 ppm 998 ppm  

RBA002 100 metres @ 265 ppm AND  69 metres  @  321 ppm  

Reconnaissance drilling on lines 1.6 and 3.2 kilometres to the south and along-strike, has encountered further anomalous zones.  

Extract Resources Managing Director, Peter McIntyre, said that this immediate success indicates enormous potential for the Rossing South target.
  “The discovery so early in the program is an outstanding result. This is only the first line on a 15 kilometre strike target, and grades are similar to the Rossing mine grades. These early results cannot be understated, and confirm Rossing South as a world-class target.” 

The discovery holes are approximately 1.5 kilometres from Extract’s northern boundary, which it shares with the world-class Rossing uranium province, and 7 kilometres south of the Rossing Mine itself. The Rossing South target area extends for 15 kilometres onto Extract’s licence, and is covered by desert sands up to 50 metres thick. This is the first time this target has been drilled.  

A core hole is currently being drilled beneath the discovery holes, and a scissor RC hole will also be drilled to check the orientation. Reconnaissance drilling has also begun testing the bedrock 1.6 and 3.2 kilometres to the south and along the interpreted strike. Anomalous zones of uraniferous alaskite have been identified, and deeper drilling into these zones is now also planned.


----------



## Crumpy (1 February 2008)

Share price has done well over the last week with some profit taking today. There has been a lot of large orders going through with top 20 increasing there stakes.

There still a large number of chemical assay still waiting to be returned that if continue to record results like the recent ones should have a big impact.

Does anyone have any idea on when the resource model might be due out now??? I would guess at 4-6 weeks

Latest results on the Rossing south previously unexplored are extremely positive and will wait excitedly for futher results.

Thanks for keeping us updated big dog as this thread has stop to a crawl.


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2008)

Thread stopped to a crawl for a few reasons. 

1. Jemma left.
2. It's been a dog.

These latest results aren't too much better then previously ann'd over the past 2 years, except for that singular incredible strike at Garnet Valley which IMO must be questionable. I say that because the grades are unlike any other alaskyte type. I stand to be corrected by those who have done more research. It is certainly not 'Rossing' style, from my understanding, but again, happy for someone to correct me. 4% uranium in an alyskyte? 

I haven't seen a total strike/width/depth on Ida Dome yet, but the current resource of about 40m lbs at Namibian grades (other than above) is ho hum. 

What's the potential for further upgrades along strike? I think at Namibian grades you need to have it all in one deposit and/or in close proximity, and shallow to be a true potential player. 

Is Ida Dome going to turn into an open pit???

When you take out the share consolidation, the sp has meandered along for some time, ranging between 5 and 15 cents, or 50 cents and $1.50. Would be a definate change of fortune for it to stay above $1.25 and then clear $1.50.


----------



## lioness (9 February 2008)

kennas said:


> Thread stopped to a crawl for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. Jemma left.
> 2. It's been a dog.
> ...




Kennas, can you update the chart again please as it has cleared 1.25 and I assume you would not buy until 1.50 is cleared?? Is this correct. Huge buys going through looks like a overseas fund manager could be buying, given they are listed on the TSX also.

Cheers.:


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2008)

lioness said:


> Kennas, can you update the chart again please as it has cleared 1.25 and I assume you would not buy until 1.50 is cleared?? Is this correct. Huge buys going through looks like a overseas fund manager could be buying, given they are listed on the TSX also.
> 
> Cheers.:



Looks pretty positive so far lioness. Has tested $1.25 ish and bounced off. I'm not sure what your definition of 'huge buys' is, but volume has actually come off the past week since the break up, which could indicate some minor distribution. This is too volatile for me to be buying other than very short term trades, and while the market's fckd. Good luck! kennas


----------



## bigdog (25 February 2008)

ASX today
25/02/2008	Rossing South Update
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00815374

The market did not really like per SP today!
 EXT   	$1.27  	   	  -$0.005   	  -0.39   	 $1.27  	 320,521  	 $414,948 @ 	 25-Feb 16:10:31

SUMMARY:  

First pass reconnaissance drilling on three lines 1.6 kilometres apart indicates that uranium mineralisation extends over a zone of at least 3.2 kilometres along regional strike  

Width of mineralised system at least 160 metres on discovery Line 1 and anomalism over 500 metres wide on Lines 2 and 3.  

Angled core holes on discovery line confirms geometry of mineralised system with broad zones of anomalous uranium mineralisation indicated by hand held spectrometer readings taken from drill samples  

Three drill rigs now operating at Rossing South to follow up on discovery results

The initial Rossing South discovery holes are approximately 1.5 kilometres from Extract’s northern boundary, which it shares with the world-class Rossing uranium province, and 7 kilometres south of the Rossing Mine itself. The Rossing South target area extends for 15 kilometres onto Extract’s licence, and is covered by desert sands.  

Two core holes have been drilled beneath the discovery holes, and a scissor RC hole. This additional drilling has helped confirm the geometry of the mineralised alaskites beneath the Namib Desert cover sequence. These holes were designed to follow up on the discovery results (ASX release 1 February 2008) which included 40 metres @ 240 ppm U3O8 (including 8 metres @ 998 ppm U3O8), and 100 metres @ 265 ppm U3O8 (including 69 metres @ 321 ppm U3O8). 

Significantly, both original discovery holes ended in mineralisation indicating that the mineralised system is more extensive than the initial assay results suggest. Reconnaissance drilling has also been completed testing the bedrock on traverse lines (2 and 3) 1.6 and 3.2 kilometres to the south and along the interpreted strike. Anomalous zones of uraniferous alaskite have been identified, and deeper drilling into these zones is now underway. Rossing South is shaping up as a very large mineralised system with uraniferous alaskites and sediments intersected on Lines 2 and 3 extending over 500 metres in width.


----------



## Crumpy (25 February 2008)

Volume still low today (most of the volume in the last hour) but announcement due this week on resources should be interesting as they delayed it to include their latest results, which will increase resources above what they were originally quoting. 

Also should be nearly due for some more drilling results.

Has held up above 1.20 now for a couple of weeks but as Kennas said needs to break through the 1.50 barrier to confirm the positive momentum continues.

Now where is the U price?????? as I'm sure the BMN guys would like to see it increase as well...


----------



## Crumpy (29 February 2008)

Announcement due today about resources or maybe next week might be a good time to release.

no volume all week.............waiting waiting............


----------



## lioness (9 March 2008)

Crumpy said:


> Announcement due today about resources or maybe next week might be a good time to release.
> 
> no volume all week.............waiting waiting............




If resource estimate comes in more than 30 mill pounds we will see 1.50 cleared.

Also more drilling results are expected and as the top 20 own 80% of the stock, the fuked market is having no effect on EXT.

It looks bullet proof at the moment due to only 20 million tradeable shares left. Also someone keeps buying round lots of 30K all day every day.


----------



## Crumpy (9 March 2008)

I'm sure the 30 mil will be passed with the inclusion of the latest results.

Also the top 20 only hold 73.43 as at 18/2/08 (unless I missed something) so that would make tradeable shares of about 50 mil. But none the less held very strongly by the top twenty and some have been increasing their stake as of late.

Some more good drilling results along with resources estimate upgrade I think it can push beyond the 1.50 mark. Uranium is starting to get some attention again and might help out the sector............fingers crossed....


----------



## lioness (10 March 2008)

Crumpy said:


> I'm sure the 30 mil will be passed with the inclusion of the latest results.
> 
> Also the top 20 only hold 73.43 as at 18/2/08 (unless I missed something) so that would make tradeable shares of about 50 mil. But none the less held very strongly by the top twenty and some have been increasing their stake as of late.
> 
> Some more good drilling results along with resources estimate upgrade I think it can push beyond the 1.50 mark. Uranium is starting to get some attention again and might help out the sector............fingers crossed....




Crumpy, what is your price target if 1.50 is passed and yes you are correct with the top 20 percentage held. Apologies.


----------



## Crumpy (11 March 2008)

I'll just wait and see what the next round of results bring and resource est. to see if it pushes past 1.50 and then it's all new territory.

Hard to put a figure on it at this stage because of too many factors, such as XAO, U prices and results.

News is starting to turn for U prices (yet to be confirmed), last results were fantastic but would need some decent numbers as a follow up and the XAO who knows.......

waiting waiting...............


----------



## lioness (12 March 2008)

Crumpy said:


> I'll just wait and see what the next round of results bring and resource est. to see if it pushes past 1.50 and then it's all new territory.
> 
> Hard to put a figure on it at this stage because of too many factors, such as XAO, U prices and results.
> 
> ...




Yes, I agree Crumpy, waiting waiting

Maybe news next week?

Holding up well but no bounce today, it looks to be tightly held


----------



## lioness (16 March 2008)

Crumpy,

A 16% gain on Friday on higher volume bodes well for this week.

We are close to getting news on a number of fronts. Should see a strong move soon if news is good. Wehave been waiting over 2 years for this to break out of consolidation (after allowing for a 1:10 reconstruction).

It needs to break 1.48 all time high and then we might see a significant move after that.


----------



## Crumpy (17 March 2008)

Yes Lioness looks like everyone is sitting on the sidelines with this one waiting to see if the good news continues. No one prepared to sell at this stage, volumes have been very low and sp jumping up and down on no vol.

I think all time high is 1.55 (or 15.5c before consolidation which will a year ago on the 26th or 29th) but needs to break out past 1.50 to get interesting.

There are plenty of results due in now and resource estimate sure to please.


----------



## motorway (18 March 2008)

> Yes Lioness looks like everyone is sitting on the sidelines with this one waiting to see if the good news continues. No one prepared to sell at this stage, volumes have been very low and sp jumping up and down on no vol.




Sp is jumping up and down looking for volume
as buying and selling occurs

Volume has fallen
and price is holding

It will have to jump again
when new buying or selling occurs

The price trend is messy

So taking the volume points
this is the most obvious trend channel I can identify

over a longer frame
It is a large trading range

as you say



> We are close to getting news on a number of fronts. Should see a strong move soon if news is good. Wehave been waiting over 2 years for this to break out of consolidation (after allowing for a 1:10 reconstruction).




motorway


----------



## lioness (18 March 2008)

Many thanks Motorway but don't take offence from what I am going to say.

It looks like with EXT you cannot make a judgement call as it is too volatile for your trading techniques. Am I wrong?


----------



## motorway (18 March 2008)

IF you look at the trend channel I have drawn

It is drawn with reference to Resistance points 

Not support points

This makes a statement

Where IS the support ?

The safest (lol) buy point is at support

EXT is trying to form a point of support now

Question -------Has it ?

I can post some charts later 



> too volatile




volatility in a trading range "facilitates" something ..

Accumulation or Distribution ( often more the later )



motorway


----------



## Crumpy (24 March 2008)

Please find attached a recent report from the 17/3/08 from Resources Capital Research.

Nothing really new but sounds positive from another angle.

View attachment EXT_1Q08.pdf


----------



## Crumpy (24 March 2008)

Also there is also an audio of the Paydirt's 2008 uranium conference by the MD on the link below.

He talks about the new discovery of Rossing south which sounds very positive from initial results on ground that hasn't been tested before.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/43852

Could be interesting times ahead for EXT.


----------



## lioness (31 March 2008)

Crumpy,

What's the story here? Overdue big time for news on all fronts but still nothing?? 

Is this worth holding and what is the price appreciation expectation once resource estimate and further drill results come out Crumpy?


----------



## Crumpy (31 March 2008)

Hi Lioness,

Yes news should be due soon.............could arrive at anytime.

I believe the initial resource estimate is still open until further results are gathered. They will determine depending on further results whether to wrap it up or wait for further results if they think it to be in the best interests but I'm sure that they want to get out A.S.A.P.

I think that the resource estimate will get the share price moving but the real price movement might come from more results from Rossing south.

As for the price how long is a piece of string?????? Is it worth holding?????This depends on your trading strategies. I'm holding along with many others who are waiting patiently to see how this plays/pays out.

Also Nigerian Uranium have taken an 18% stake in Kalahari which hold 36% of EXT. This could prove to be interesting down the track.

Cheers


----------



## lioness (26 April 2008)

Crumpy,

This is now a disaster after their latest annoucement. What happened here? Where are the Rossing South latest assay results?

I don't understand how it can just fall like this, it seems to be pushed down on Thursday on purpose.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## lioness (2 May 2008)

Looks like a bottoming pattern occuring now.

Stochastics also look good for a turning move upward.

Low volume also a good sign.

I am hanging in here for the Rossing South results.


----------



## lioness (5 May 2008)

Crumpy where are you??

Are you around?

This looks like a bomb has hit it now!!

Looks like someone is trying to keep it down??

Where the hell are the Rossing South results, they are overdue by 3 months.

This has turned into a farce now as the share price has not broken its trend in 3 years past 1.48.


----------



## Crumpy (6 May 2008)

Hi Lioness,

Sorry I've been busy getting ready for my holiday to China/Philippines next week.

Yes share price is dissaponting at the moment but once some more results come out from Rossing South things should get going. The market depth up to 1.275 is thin and low volume, so I'm not worried about the end result just getting impatient like yourself.

They have been drilling non stop and there should be alot of results this year to keep us happy.

The price of U has also been dissapointing and it will have an impact once it starts to climb.........maybe the 2 will come at the same time not a bad thing......

Hang in there.............Rossing South could be the news to change EXTs future...


----------



## lioness (9 May 2008)

Crumpy,

Huge buying today all at the same price of 1.10

It seems they have agreed to buy and sell at this point.

Looks like they are getting set before RS news IMO.


----------



## lioness (12 May 2008)

Crumpy,

Continued large buying today gives it another 10% gain.

Looks like Rossing South news is one day closer. Chart looks sweet also.


----------



## ChomChom (17 May 2008)

"It should be noted that spectral radiometric assays remain provisional until chemical assays can be returned; due to extremely high demand levels for analytical services world wide, final chemical assays are
not expected for* eight to twelve weeks*."

... will look at buying at the lowest somewhere in July :


----------



## lioness (19 May 2008)

ChomChom said:


> "It should be noted that spectral radiometric assays remain provisional until chemical assays can be returned; due to extremely high demand levels for analytical services world wide, final chemical assays are
> not expected for* eight to twelve weeks*."
> 
> ... will look at buying at the lowest somewhere in July :




Chom,

You wish. This is being held down by a gorilla at the moment.

Once it crosses 1.25, it will be takeoff. Yes 8-12 week is the expected wait, but don't be surprised to see it earlier.

Huge volume today, a good sign, but a cap raising is due so you may get lucky here.


----------



## ChomChom (19 May 2008)

With the market starting to go crazy about Uranium I may have to get in a little sooner, +2.16% today, not so bad


----------



## lioness (19 May 2008)

ChomChom said:


> With the market starting to go crazy about Uranium I may have to get in a little sooner, +2.16% today, not so bad




Yes, that's what I mean, the U bull is here. It actually hit 1.25, so it is a matter of time before it surges.

All U stocks surging now, so the hot money will flood in over the next 4 weeks.

Keep a close eye on it Chom.


----------



## Golf 16 (21 May 2008)

lioness' view seems to be supported by brokers too. At least that is what the Australian reported on may 19, "What the brokers say".

_Extract Resources (EXT); Foster Stockbroking; Speculative Buy recommendation;  Share price target of $1.50;  Last traded at $1.16 

FOSTER has put a speculative buy recommendation on Extract not just because of its tenements near the big Rossing uranium mine in Namibia. It is also because of the rising oil price, which has generated new interest in the uranium sector. Extract's Husab project in Namibia borders Rio's world-class Rossing mine and is just 25km to the west of Paladin's Langer Heinrich operation. "The area was previously explored by Anglo-American, which recorded strong readings but was abandoned due to the low uranium price at the time," Foster said in a note to clients on Friday. "Extract is currently drilling at Rossing South with very positive results from the spectral radiometric assays. The results remain provisional until the chemical assays are returned in coming months." As Foster also points out, British-based uranium company Niger Uranium recently took a 1.8 per cent stake in Kalahari Mineral, Extract's majority shareholder with a 36.2 per cent stake. _


----------



## lioness (24 May 2008)

Golf 16 said:


> lioness' view seems to be supported by brokers too. At least that is what the Australian reported on may 19, "What the brokers say".
> 
> _Extract Resources (EXT); Foster Stockbroking; Speculative Buy recommendation;  Share price target of $1.50;  Last traded at $1.16
> 
> FOSTER has put a speculative buy recommendation on Extract not just because of its tenements near the big Rossing uranium mine in Namibia. It is also because of the rising oil price, which has generated new interest in the uranium sector. Extract's Husab project in Namibia borders Rio's world-class Rossing mine and is just 25km to the west of Paladin's Langer Heinrich operation. "The area was previously explored by Anglo-American, which recorded strong readings but was abandoned due to the low uranium price at the time," Foster said in a note to clients on Friday. "Extract is currently drilling at Rossing South with very positive results from the spectral radiometric assays. The results remain provisional until the chemical assays are returned in coming months." As Foster also points out, British-based uranium company Niger Uranium recently took a 1.8 per cent stake in Kalahari Mineral, Extract's majority shareholder with a 36.2 per cent stake. _




Golf,

Only a matter of time now, I expect in the next 3 months, U stocks to start moving strongly up, especialy with the price of oil going to $200 US.

Everyone will start surcing alternative energy supplies and U stocks will come back into flavour. Best to buy now and not when they have doubled already.


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2008)

lioness said:


> Golf,
> 
> Only a matter of time now, I expect in the next 3 months, U stocks to start moving strongly up, especialy with the price of oil going to $200 US.
> 
> Everyone will start surcing alternative energy supplies and U stocks will come back into flavour. Best to buy now and not when they have doubled already.



While buying now may be a good long term opportunity, there is also the chance that the financial systems still have some dirt to expose and we will see another significant down move, taking everything with it. The U sector is also subject to Black Swan event trauma such as a nuclear fuel disaster which could take the entire sector into a long term down spiral which could take years to recover from. I suppose my point is that nothing is a sure thing and putting all eggs in one risky basket can be highly profitable, but also lead you to the 10th floor balcony...


----------



## lioness (24 May 2008)

kennas said:


> While buying now may be a good long term opportunity, there is also the chance that the financial systems still have some dirt to expose and we will see another significant down move, taking everything with it. The U sector is also subject to Black Swan event trauma such as a nuclear fuel disaster which could take the entire sector into a long term down spiral which could take years to recover from. I suppose my point is that nothing is a sure thing and putting all eggs in one risky basket can be highly profitable, but also lead you to the 10th floor balcony...




True Kennas, but that's what I have done, put everything in. Will either be mega rich or suicidal. Wish me luck.


----------



## bigdog (30 July 2008)

AXS ANN today

Rossing South Targeted Exploration Potential
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00864338


----------



## bigdog (2 September 2008)

ASX announcement today
02/09/2008  Massive Zones Continue at Rossing South 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00876246

Be interested to see what happens this morning after 10:00 AM!


----------



## shag (5 September 2008)

trading halt
any ideas anyone?
if anyone actually reads this thread
my first thoughts were a takeover offer...
note the recent rise, tho on small volume, but unusual given current market.


----------



## bigdog (5 September 2008)

shag said:


> trading halt
> any ideas anyone?
> if anyone actually reads this thread
> my first thoughts were a takeover offer...
> note the recent rise, tho on small volume, but unusual given current market.




05/09/2008	 	Request for Trading Halt
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00877501

*'in relation to a proposed material transaction"*


----------



## LR2 (5 September 2008)

Shag, that would be my assumption too.  I'm UK based and suggest you watch for price action over in the UK when the UK markets open.  Kalahari Minerals (KAH) over in the UK hold 39.11% of Extract shares.  KAH price movement should give the best clue as to what is happening with EXT.


----------



## shag (6 September 2008)

anyone onto the offer, i think its stingy, valuing ext at .99c, and ext share holders getting a company they don't necessarily want.:bs:

geez i was expecting a nice decent offer considering extracts good runs at times, and solid base at 90c.


----------



## shag (6 September 2008)

from an initial sniff at the deal, it smells a bit like the directors of ext stiching up a cushy deal for themselves.
i guess they needed it to be presented too before it technicalloy became a takeunder, ie the post 1$ price holding for too long.
i can see value in ammalgamation, if they cut directors. but i don't want some dud cu and other metals company. plenty enough 'cheap' ones out there already.
also, remember agm was taken over this time last year, when the market was severly depressed. it was 60/70c, the offer was 110c.


----------



## shag (9 September 2008)

ok up 30pc, massive turnover, surely someone has news
i've just noticed. is it kalahari or a new player?


needs more words, need more wordss, needs more wordss.


----------



## Sean K (9 September 2008)

shag said:


> ok up 30pc, massive turnover, surely someone has news
> i've just noticed. is it kalahari or a new player?



Significant move on EXT, but please keep a track of it's longer term performance.

I traded this regularly up until the share consolidation, but then I lost interest for some reason.

With all the outstanding results, look where it has gone, if you were a buy and holder, since 06:


----------



## kam75 (9 September 2008)

Had my eyes on this one for a a hell of a long time now.  Its still trading in it's base though, so you're unlikely to see anything special.

But.....if it can ever break resistance and close above the 1.50 level, we may see another PDN.  Hopefully while we're still young.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## bigdog (9 September 2008)

Currently SP EXT   $1.14    +$0.215  +23.24%  with high of $1.25  23,235,882 shares $27,778,118  @ 09-Sep 11:16:17


----------



## shag (9 September 2008)

thanks guys.
its a dead poor performer by that graph from 2006 sure.
the 24mill someone owns must make the merger harder to get over the line, like would you vote for a 99c merger if u've paid 1.20, unless they see real value in the consolidation of the two.


----------



## LR2 (9 September 2008)

Shag, article suggesting possible Rio Tinto involvement.

http://www.mineweb.co.za/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page38?oid=61996&sn=Detail


----------



## shag (10 September 2008)

Thanks again
the 1.20 sp seems to be holding up well. surely bannermans mine and even deep yellow would group togeather as the logical big mine project.
Maybe time to slot some money into the area
fat profits r going to have ext in their commentary tonight so that will be interesting.


----------



## bigdog (11 September 2008)

EXT ANN today
11/09/2008   Form 603 - Notice of initial substantial holder from RIO 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00879071

Looks like RIO now 10.9% shareholder and paid $1.20 sep 9 for 22.8 million shares and further small parcels

SP currently EXT   $1.27    +$0.06  +4.96%  high of  $1.37  537,694 shares  $714,948 @ 11-Sep 11:27:11


----------



## johenmo (12 September 2008)

*CommSec Report out today (12/9):*
"Rossing South mineralisation extended
On 2 September 2008, Extract Resources (EXT) announced that the results from further drilling at Rossing South show 95m at 780ppm within zone 1 and 158m at 552ppm and 146m at 388pm in zone 2.
CommSec’s base-case valuation estimates for Rossing South are:
 average grade 270ppm, and
 mineralisation to a depth of 260m below the surface, under 80m to 100m of cover.
Compared with CommSec’s estimate, EXT’s recent announcement reflects:
 a higher grade,
 greater depth,
 and increased strike.
The new results suggest that CommSec’s valuation could be increased, however further information is required and therefore at this stage we retain our $1.37 per share valuation.
Outlook: EXT to become KAH
On 5 September 2008, the directors of EXT and its major shareholder Kalahari
Minerals Plc (Listed on AIM: KAH) announced a proposed restructure by means of a merger of the two companies. In accordance with this agreement, Kalahari is to offer 1.6 Kalahari shares for every EXT share. The merged entity will be both AIM and ASX listed.
A meeting of EXT shareholders to approve the scheme of arrangement is to be held in November 2008.
Valuation & Recommendation
CommSec’s valuation and recommendation CommSec’s base case valuation for EXTis $1.37 per share. The new assay results suggest the grade for RÃ¶ssing South is likely to be higher.
CommSec’s valuation is more sensitive to grade than volume and so there is
significant upside risk to our valuation.
CommSec retains its BUY / OUT PERFORM recommendation."

Only just heard of them via this report.  Sounds like people aren't excited about the merger.  I'm a bit shy of this after buying OXR pre-merger & then keeping them.


----------



## shag (14 September 2008)

mate, u did see rio bought 27mill or so of them at $1.20?, rio has its rossing mine next door.
the merger, if it happens, isnt that big a deal as they own a large swago of ext already
rio bought up a swag of kah as well


----------



## shag (28 September 2008)

i guess people have noted that RIO are still quietly buying ext on the market
still tho its going nowhere but sideways like the last year or two...


----------



## bigdog (29 September 2008)

ASX Announcement today
29/09/2008  Strongly Mineralised Uranium Zones Continue at Rossing South 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00884669

September 26 2008 – Extract Resources (“the Company”), (TSX:EXT;ASX:EXT), a Uranium exploration company with projects in Namibia, Africa, today announced further wide zones of high grade uranium mineralization, at Rossing South.

Chemical assay results and downhole spectrometer data from Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling continue to demonstrate the continuity of alaskite hosted uranium mineralization in both Zone 1 and Zone 2.

Three large capacity RC rigs continue to operate at Rossing South drilling Zone 1 on a 100 x 100 metre spacing to define an initial resource within the first quarter 2009. An additional two RC rigs are expected at Rossing South within the next four weeks. Once Zone 1 has been drilled out, resource definition drilling will resume on Zone 2.

Visual signs of uraniferous alaskite, such as smoky quartz and abundant biotite, along with hand held spectrometer readings taken from the one metre bulk RC samples, continue to indicate the intersection of broad zones of strong uranium mineralisation. These positive field indicators, along with the steady flow of quality chemical assay results from Rossing South, support the Company’s view that Rossing South has the potential to become one of the largest uranium discoveries in many years.

Some of the chemical assays mentioned in this release have previously had downhole spectrometer results reported (ASX release 13 May 2008). A comparison of the downhole spectrometer surveys with the chemical assay results indicate the metal content is approximately 20% less with the chemical assays, which is as expected. The Company continues to treat spectrometer information as an estimate of the uranium mineralisation whilst waiting for confirmation by chemical assay results.

A more regular flow of chemical assay results is being returned now that the Company is also using the pressed pellet x-ray fluorescence (XRF) method. Comparison sampling between the four acid digest, inductively coupled plasma mass spectrometry method, and XRF have been favorable.

Extensive exploration potential still exists on the Husab Project with the remaining nine kilometre zone of prospective stratigraphy at Rossing South yet to be tested. Work on this and other target zones is planned for later in 2009, once the Company has established a maiden resource at Rossing South.


----------



## shag (30 September 2008)

not much volume so far, i guess rio has bought up a lot of sellers previously and still buying today.
same pattern as last time, dropped to 90 then came back(rio was the buyer then).


----------



## shag (21 October 2008)

i see the prices have dropped below a hundred bucks for the first time for some time.
obviously rio has taken a breather at buying it up.
i might sell soon, as many other stocks so inviting. and this could b capped at 1.20 for some time? ideas anyone....


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2008)

Cripes, check out the grades reported here.

If this had have been reported  18 months ago the stock would have jumped 100000%

Times have changed a tad...


----------



## bigdog (11 December 2008)

Rossing South Results - Massive Uranium Mineralisation
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00912661

EXT   $1.15    +$0.095  +9.00%  high of $1.15  112,300 shares   $124,123 @ 11-Dec 11:10:01


----------



## bigdog (12 December 2008)

bigdog said:


> Rossing South Results - Massive Uranium Mineralisation
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00912661
> 
> EXT   $1.15    +$0.095  +9.00%  high of $1.15  112,300 shares   $124,123 @ 11-Dec 11:10:01




*These results further confirm Rossing South as one of the most significant uranium discoveries made in recent decades.* 

Uranium mineralisation remains open along strike to the south and down dip to the east, which means ongoing drilling is expected to define a larger resource than originally perceived.

Peter McIntyre, Managing Director said today “Major hits on the southern most line of Zone 1 give strong indication that this zone is still wide open. Rossing South is presenting both high grades and excellent widths, our progress since the initial discovery in February has been outstanding and we look forward to the release of an initial resource early in the New Year.”


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2008)

*The EXT share price kicked up yesterday up 16.5 cents or 14.7% to close at $1.28*

Date........  High..  	Close.  	Volume  
23-Dec-08	 1.295 	 1.280 	606,094
22-Dec-08	 1.150 	 1.115 	45,522
19-Dec-08	 1.160 	 1.115 	187,026
18-Dec-08	 1.155 	 1.155 	60,000
17-Dec-08	 1.160 	 1.155 	130,451
16-Dec-08	 1.180 	 1.155 	22,246
15-Dec-08	 1.180 	 1.160 	382,440
12-Dec-08	 1.210 	 1.150 	231,450
11-Dec-08	 1.200 	 1.160 	553,532
10-Dec-08	 1.055 	 1.055 	113,000
09-Dec-08	 1.000 	 1.000 	133,417


----------



## dj_420 (24 December 2008)

I got on board these guys due to recent discoveries, I had not followed them for a long time and then when looked at recent ann was amazed.

Those grades are absolutely thumping, I will be doing a lot of research on the geology of the area and try and identify and come up with a comparison between EXT and BMN. Another thing I like about EXT is the quality of the major shareholders. A lot of institutions on board these guys. Especially RIO, considering locality and mine life they have left at Rossing.

What I do think however is that EXT resource will end up larger and at a higher average grade than BMN. Very difficult to compare without resource modelling but the EXT grades and size are far superior to BMN. 

It may be a different style resource also, one that is similar to the Rossing or Langer Heinrich, which would mean different processing procedures. If anyone has anymore on this greatly appreciated. 

Will put up more as I get it.


----------



## mitch87 (24 December 2008)

will be interested in seeing what you come up with dj420 regarding the comparison of ext and bmn cheers


----------



## dj_420 (30 December 2008)

I have been doing a lot of research in an attempt to compare EXT to BMN. I have come up with a few interesting points so far.

EXT has defined 24.8 million pounds at 213ppm with 100ppm cutoff or 15.6 million pounds at 261ppm with 200ppm cutoff at Mount Ida Dome deposit. 

BMN has defined 106.6 million pounds at 209ppm with 100ppm cuttoff or 61.6 million pounds at 269ppm with 200ppm cutoff at Etango Anomoly A deposit.

Both these deposits are alaskite hosted (granite to granodiorite) and show very similar mineralisation to almost all uranium occurances in the Namibia area (aside from the calcrete hosted uranium occurance of PDN). The grades are pretty much exactly the same for both EXT and BMN. However as EXT have been converting their inferred resources to indicated it seems to have increased the grade slightly up to around 246-259ppm for 100ppm and 200ppm cutoff respectively. 

If EXT can continue to increase the overall grade of the resource as they continue infill drilling it may end up as a slightly higher grade than BMN deposit. The drilling at Mount Ida Dome is only 48% complete and they expect the exploration target of 41.2 million pounds to be exceeded once completing the drill program.

BMN have identified numerous extensions to Anomoly A and will no doubt be increasing the resource as these extensions are drilled.

That is the comparison of the existing resources of both companies. EXT is still yet to release the first JORC of the Rossing South deposit and this will be the area of great personal interest for myself. The hits and grades they have encountered in the Rossing South area are very significant to say the least. 

From reading over the drill results so far from Rossing South it seems to be consistant with localised deposits but they have encountered very high grade zones throughout the mineralised area. The length of the hits and grades should boost the overall average grade significantly.

Once the JORC for the first zone is released we will be able to better gauge a comparison on the two companies. I have no doubt that both companies will end up with very significant uranium resources but I like the fact that EXT is just south of the Rossing mine and RIO (among other significant investors) are major shareholders of EXT.

As far as an obvious take over target goes I would say that EXT is the most obvious purely from location of Rossing mine and taking into account the remaining mine life.

Will post up more research as completed.


----------



## bigdog (6 January 2009)

kennas said:


> Cripes, check out the grades reported here.
> 
> If this had have been reported  18 months ago the stock would have jumped 100000%
> 
> Times have changed a tad...




*Kennas, the SP is starting to pickup since Dec 11 ASX ann*

*Share price currently*
EXT   	$1.52  	  +0.150   	  +10.95%   	high of   	$1.57  	and low of $1.45  	273,890 shares  	$407,703  @	06-Jan 11:52:43 AM


*Rossing South Results - Massive Uranium Mineralisation*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics...idsID=00912661
*These results further confirm Rossing South as one of the most significant uranium discoveries made in recent decades.
*
Uranium mineralisation remains open along strike to the south and down dip to the east, which means ongoing drilling is expected to define a larger resource than originally perceived.

Peter McIntyre, Managing Director said today “Major hits on the southern most line of Zone 1 give strong indication that this zone is still wide open. Rossing South is presenting both high grades and excellent widths, our progress since the initial discovery in February has been outstanding and we look forward to the release of an initial resource early in the New Year.”

Date-----  	 Close   	Volume  
05-Jan-09	 1.37 	254,879
02-Jan-09	 1.33 	62,050
31-Dec-08	 1.32 	17,278
30-Dec-08	 1.25 	73,712
29-Dec-08	 1.29 	106,412
24-Dec-08	 1.26 	109,237
23-Dec-08	 1.28 	606,094
22-Dec-08	 1.12 	45,522
19-Dec-08	 1.12 	187,026
18-Dec-08	 1.16 	60,000
17-Dec-08	 1.16 	130,451
16-Dec-08	 1.16 	22,246
15-Dec-08	 1.16 	382,440
12-Dec-08	 1.15 	231,450
11-Dec-08	 1.16 	553,532
10-Dec-08	 1.06 	113,000
09-Dec-08	 1.00 	133,417
08-Dec-08	 0.98 	83,420
05-Dec-08	 0.96 	101,100


----------



## bigdog (22 January 2009)

ASX ANN today TRADING HALT pending release of material information

22/01/2009	Trading Halt
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00920848
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00920835

The company is expecting to receive information in relation to its maiden resources estimate for zone 1 at its Rossing South project in Namibia and requires to assess and report as and when received

*ASX ANN 19/01/2009	Quarterly Cashflow Report*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00920078
Cash at end of quarter $20,533.000 @ December 31 2008

The SP has been very good since the Dec 11 ASX ANN

Date----- Close Volume 
21-Jan-09	1.465	125,395
20-Jan-09	1.350	54,906
19-Jan-09	1.415	42,562
16-Jan-09	1.490	91,763
15-Jan-09	1.400	181,419
14-Jan-09	1.480	209,513
13-Jan-09	1.450	176,773
12-Jan-09	1.450	230,672
09-Jan-09	1.355	53,204
08-Jan-09	1.400	238,746
07-Jan-09	1.500	441,987
06-Jan-09	1.560	400,642
05-Jan-09	1.370	254,879
02-Jan-09	1.330	62,050
31-Dec-08	1.320	17,278
30-Dec-08	1.250	73,712
29-Dec-08	1.290	106,412
24-Dec-08	1.260	109,237
23-Dec-08	1.280	606,094
22-Dec-08	1.115	45,522
19-Dec-08	1.115	187,026
18-Dec-08	1.155	60,000
17-Dec-08	1.155	130,451
16-Dec-08	1.155	22,246
15-Dec-08	1.160	382,440
12-Dec-08	1.150	231,450
11-Dec-08	1.160	553,532
10-Dec-08	1.055	113,000




*Dec 11 ASX announcement*
Rossing South Results - Massive Uranium Mineralisation
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00912661
*These results further confirm Rossing South as one of the most significant uranium discoveries made in recent decades.*

Uranium mineralisation remains open along strike to the south and down dip to the east, which means ongoing drilling is expected to define a larger resource than originally perceived.

Peter McIntyre, Managing Director said today “Major hits on the southern most line of Zone 1 give strong indication that this zone is still wide open. Rossing South is presenting both high grades and excellent widths, our progress since the initial discovery in February has been outstanding and we look forward to the release of an initial resource early in the New Year.”


----------



## dj_420 (28 January 2009)

Well the resource came out yesterday and clearly exceeded market expectations!

I was very surprised to see it come in as now the highest grade deposit in Namibia. Now when we compare BMN to EXT the difference is in the grades, EXT grades are almost double that of the BMN Anomoly A.

I would like to see this continuation of the resource down to Zone 2, which if it now meets market expectations will be turning into a very significant resource.


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2009)

dj_420 said:


> Well the resource came out yesterday and clearly exceeded market expectations!
> 
> I was very surprised to see it come in as now the highest grade deposit in Namibia. Now when we compare BMN to EXT the difference is in the grades, EXT grades are almost double that of the BMN Anomoly A.
> 
> I would like to see this continuation of the resource down to Zone 2, which if it now meets market expectations will be turning into a very significant resource.



Yeah, the grades were always going to be good. If they had have produced that JORC 18 months ago the stock would have trippled. 

How's the MC of BMN v EXT at the moment?


----------



## bigdog (30 January 2009)

Further ASX ANN today
30/01/2009		*Significant assays Rossing South Zone 2 and Ida Dome*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00922860

Market liked the ANN
EXT   	1.505  	  +0.055   	  +3.79%   	 	103,734 shares   	$155,246 @ 	30-Jan 11:58:37 AM

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00922860

Rossing South - Zone 2 and Ida Dome 

*Recent significant chemical assays *

*ROSSING SOUTH – Zone 2 *
Chemical assay results confirm massive mineralised system with multiple zones of high grade uranium mineralisation, including 78m @ 651 ppm U3O8. 

Uranium mineralisation defined over a strike length of two kilometres, also open along-strike and down-dip. 

*IDA DOME *
Chemical assay results continue to confirm high grade uraniferous leucogranites, including 6m at 17,135 ppm (1.71%) U3O8. 

All prospects open along strike and down dip with significant potential to expand the current resource base. 

*South Perth, Western Australia – January 30 2009* 
– Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced that, in addition to the recently completed Rossing South Zone 1 resource estimate of 108 m. lbs of U3O8 at a grade of 430 ppm (ASX release 27 January 2008), a backlog of assay results from Rossing South Zone 2 and Ida Dome have returned some outstanding intersections.  

The Husab Uranium project is strategically located in the centre of the globally significant Namibian alaskite uranium province and still remains largely unexplored. Future exploration work will follow up on this potential targeting known exposed uraniferous alaskites and concealed targets.  

*Rossing South - Zone 2 *
At the same stage of exploration, Zone 2 has returned similar widths and grades of uranium mineralisation to Zone 1. Once sufficient drilling has been completed the maiden Zone 2 resource will begin to quantify the enormous potential of this prospect; this is scheduled for August 2009. Highlights from recently received drilling results are shown in the following table with a complete list of drill hole intersections shown in Appendix 2. 

Zone 2 has been defined over a strike length of 2.0 kilometres and is open along strike and down dip (Figure 2). Resource definition drilling on 100 x 100 metre spacing is in progress. 

*Ida Dome  *
The Ida Dome prospects have returned significant zones of uranium mineralisation. Given the outstanding exploration success at Rossing South, further exploration drilling has been reprioritized; however, outstanding drilling results have been returned from all prospects drilled, with some of the recent results from Holland’s Dome highlighting the potential of this area. Results such as 6m @ 1.71% (17,135 ppm) U3O8 from 81 metres, within a zone of altered alaskite, illustrate the quality of the Ida Dome prospects.  

Ida Dome presently contains a large uranium endowment (ASX release 7 August 2008) with resources of 25.1 m.lbs U3O8 defined. Future drilling is expected to significantly increase the resource base with all prospects drilled still open along strike and at depth. Potential exists for Ida Dome to support a stand alone mining operation or become a satellite operation to Rossing South. All options for this area are under consideration.


----------



## bigdog (2 February 2009)

Extract Resources trading halt announcement today
02/02/2009		Trading Halt
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00923932

Pending results of a scheduled general meeting at 10:00 AM today (assume AWST)

SP closed at $1.62 on Friday Jan 30!

Enclosed is a Notice of General Meeting for a Meeting of the Shareholders of Extract Resources Limited (Extract or Company) to be held at 10.00am on Monday, 2 February 2009. 

The Meeting has been requisitioned under Section 249D of the Corporations Act by Kalahari Minerals Limited (a wholly owned subsidiary of AIM listed Kalahari Minerals Plc) (Kalahari), a 39.38% Shareholder in Extract.  Kalahari is seeking the removal of your Chairman, Mr Bob Buchan, as a director of the Company. 

In this situation, the Board is cognisant of its duty to act in the best interests of all shareholders by informing them fully and fairly, so that they may make an informed decision regarding the composition of the Board that will be entrusted to guide the Company through a critical period for its business.   

The Board of the Company presently comprises six directors, two of whom are Kalahari appointees (Mr Neil MacLachlan and Mr Stephen Galloway).  Given the conflicts that arise for the Board as a result of Kalahari requisitioning the meeting, on legal advice, the Board has formed a committee of the non-associated directors, being Messrs Peter McIntyre, Steve Sikirich and Peter Meagher (Non-Associated Committee*), to handle matters pertaining to this Meeting on behalf of the Board. 

You will be aware that Kalahari Minerals Plc and Extract sought to merge recently, but the merger was terminated by Kalahari Minerals Plc, which stated that it did not have the support of a number of its largest shareholders.  Under the merger, Extract directors Messrs Buchan, MacLachlan and Meagher had agreed to retire.


----------



## shag (3 February 2009)

bigdog said:


> Extract Resources trading halt announcement today
> 02/02/2009		Trading Halt
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00923932
> 
> ...




it was a very close vote, like one or two large blocks againts you make it extremely difficult winning.


----------



## bigdog (3 February 2009)

shag said:


> it was a very close vote, like one or two large blocks againts you make it extremely difficult winning.




*SP up 10 cents this morning
EXT   	1.70  	  +0.100   	  +6.25%   	  	36,491 shares  	$61,564  @ 	03-Feb 10:24:18 AM*

Following the General Meeting of Extract Resources Limited held today at 10:00am, we advise that the outcome of the resolution to remove Mr Buchan as a director of the Company was passed at the meeting by a poll.   

Details of voting on the resolution was as follows:-  

For the resolution - 99,041,046 shares representing 197 shareholders 

Against the resolution - 87,203,759 shares representing 598 shareholders 

Abstaining from voting - 542 shares representing    1 shareholders


----------



## bigdog (4 February 2009)

ASX ANN today
8:27 AM  	   	Requisitioned Meeting Removal of Directors and Court Applic
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00924539

*There seems to be many problems associated with running this business and its relationship with Kalahari!*

*SECTION 249D REQUISITION FOR THE REMOVAL OF DIRECTORS AND APPLICATION TO THE SUPREME COURT OF WESTERN AUSTRALIA *

Extract Resources Limited (the Company) advises that on 3 February 2009, it received another requisition from Kalahari Uranium Limited (Kalahari), a company incorporated in the Isle of Man, pursuant to section 249D of the Corporations Act 2001, requesting that the Company convene a further meeting of shareholders to move resolutions to seek the removal of Messrs Steve Sikirich and John Main as directors of the Company, with effect from the date of such additional meeting. 

In addition to this the Company is advised by its solicitors that documents have today been filed on behalf of Kalahari (as Second Plaintiff) and Kalahari Minerals Plc (as First Plaintiff) in the Supreme Court of Western Australia in relation to the board appointment of Mr John Main as a non-executive director of the Company.   

The Company is once again seeking legal advice in relation to these matters and will keep shareholders informed in due course.


----------



## bigdog (5 February 2009)

*Becoming a real power struggle at EXT with the two groups fighting for control - this is not VG!*

ASX ANN today
05/02/2009 		Request for Meeting - Removal of Meagher and MacLachlan
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...=', '00925043', 'Announcement');return false;

SECTION 249CA REQUISITION FOR THE REMOVAL OF DIRECTORS – MEAGHER & MACLACHLAN 

Extract Resources Limited (the Company) advises that on 5 February 2009, it received a requisition from Mr Steve Sikirich, a director of the Company, pursuant to section 249CA of the Corporations Act 2001, requesting that the Company convene a meeting of shareholders to move resolutions to seek the removal of Messrs Neil MacLachlan and Peter Meagher as directors of the Company, with effect from the date of such meeting. 



04/02/2009 		Requisitioned Meeting Removal of Directors and Court Applic 	
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...=', '00924539', 'Announcement');return false;

SECTION 249D REQUISITION FOR THE REMOVAL OF DIRECTORS AND APPLICATION TO THE SUPREME COURT OF WESTERN AUSTRALIA

Extract Resources Limited (the Company) advises that on 3 February 2009, it received another requisition from Kalahari Uranium Limited (Kalahari), a company incorporated in the Isle of Man, pursuant to section 249D of the Corporations Act 2001, requesting that the Company convene a further meeting of shareholders to move resolutions to seek the removal of Messrs Steve Sikirich and John Main as directors of the Company, with effect from the date of such additional meeting.

In addition to this the Company is advised by its solicitors that documents have today been filed on behalf of Kalahari (as Second Plaintiff) and Kalahari Minerals Plc (as First Plaintiff) in the Supreme Court of Western Australia in relation to the board appointment of Mr John Main as a non-executive director of the Company.

The Company is once again seeking legal advice in relation to these matters and will keep shareholders informed in due course.


*Other ANN this week have been*
02-02-2009 06:49 PM 	EXT 	Final Director`s Interest Notice 	
02-02-2009 06:12 PM 	EXT 	Election of Chairman - Mr Peter McIntyre
02-02-2009 01:28 PM 	EXT 	Appointment of Director - John Main


----------



## bigdog (5 February 2009)

http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuId=32&ContentID=122943

Extract set for more battles with Kalahari
4th February 2009, 13:15 WST

Uranium explorer Extract Resources looks set for another stoush with its 39 per cent shareholder Kalahari over the appointment of John Main as a director of the company.

Mr Main was appointed as a non-executive director after an extraordinary general meeting on Monday during which shareholders voted to remove the company’s chairman Robert Buchan.

Kalahari requisitioned the meeting and used its weight of votes to oust Mr Buchan but Extract immediately announced it would appoint Mr Main as a non-executive director.

Kalahari has since requisitioned another meeting calling for the removal of Mr Main and another director Steve Sikirich.

The company argues Mr Main has close ties to Rio Tinto, which would jeopardise shareholder value in the Rossing South project in Namibia by handing undue influence to the mining giant.

Extract announced a 108 million pound uranium resource at Rossing South last month, with further resource upgrades expected.

Rio Tinto owns the neighbouring Rossing project.

Kalahari has also launched Supreme Court action to remove Mr Main.

Extract said it would seek legal advice in relation to the move and keep shareholders informed of developments.

Extract shares were up four cents, or 2.47 per cent, to $1.66.


----------



## beerwm (5 February 2009)

i hope they remove MacLachlan and Meagher, and end this whole thing.

cant be good having a kalahari monopoly on the board


----------



## bigdog (11 February 2009)

ASX ANN yesterday

SP up this morning - just up
EXT   	1.525  	  +0.035   	  2.35%   	high of 1.525  	  	47,668  shares	$71,752  @	11-Feb 10:25:34 AM

10-02-2009 04:10 PM  	 EXT  	  Rossing South Met Test Work Update 

Rossing South – Positive Metallurgical Test Work Results  

*Highlights *
• Scoping level metallurgical test work on samples from Rossing South Zone 1 and Zone 2 return positive results.  

South Perth, Western Australia – February 10 2009 – Extract Resources (“the Company”)  

The Company has previously reported initial metallurgical test work on core samples from diamond drill hole RDD002 which demonstrated very good recoveries in excess of 90% could be achieved at a grind size of 106 µm and 1 mm. Subsequent reconnaissance bottle roll acid leach tests on samples from four RC drill holes demonstrated recoveries in excess of 90% in 3 of the holes tested, and 40% to >90% in four mineralised intervals in the fourth hole. 

While at a very early stage, these positive results are consistent with the known uranium metal recoveries historically returned from the nearby Rossing Uranium Mine, where approximately 95% of the uranium minerals are responsive to conventional acid leach processing. The Rossing operation is known to consistently return recoveries of about 90% U3O8.  

A comprehensive metallurgical test work program based on NQ core from 19 drill holes has been initiated and results are expected to be available from May 2009, onwards. These drill holes will provide representative samples along strike and at varying depths of the known extents of uranium mineralisation at Rossing South. This will allow a better understanding of the deposit mineralogy and acid leach extraction rates, and will be a critical input to the feasibility study. Further results will be released as they become available.    

The Australian Nuclear Science and Technology Organisation Minerals Division (ANSTO Minerals) have been selected to assist the Company with future mineralogical and metallurgical test work. ANSTO Minerals uranium capability and expertise is world renowned and the Company is pleased to have engaged the services of such an experienced group.


----------



## bigdog (13 February 2009)

*SP is on the move today with VG volume if first 14 minutes!*

*EXT   	1.85  	  +0.230   	  +14.20%   	high of	1.855 	188,285 shares 	$330,779 @ 	13-Feb 10:16:05 AM*

Date….....  	 Close   	Volume  
12-Feb-09	 1.62 	296,884
11-Feb-09	 1.55 	189,485
10-Feb-09	 1.49 	265,213
09-Feb-09	 1.56 	193,067
06-Feb-09	 1.52 	187,016
05-Feb-09	 1.60 	264,728
04-Feb-09	 1.68 	296,468
03-Feb-09	 1.62 	118,430
02-Feb-09	 1.60 	199,568
30-Jan-09	 1.62 	345,828
29-Jan-09	 1.45 	548,789
28-Jan-09	 1.47 	236,920
27-Jan-09	 1.47 	325,880
23-Jan-09	 1.47 	0
22-Jan-09	 1.47 	0
21-Jan-09	 1.47 	125,395
20-Jan-09	 1.35 	54,906
19-Jan-09	 1.42 	42,562
16-Jan-09	 1.49 	91,763
15-Jan-09	 1.40 	181,419
14-Jan-09	 1.48 	209,513
13-Jan-09	 1.45 	176,773
12-Jan-09	 1.45 	230,672
09-Jan-09	 1.36 	53,204
08-Jan-09	 1.40 	238,746
07-Jan-09	 1.50 	441,987
06-Jan-09	 1.56 	400,642
05-Jan-09	 1.37 	254,879
02-Jan-09	 1.33 	62,050
31-Dec-08	 1.32 	17,278


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2009)

Yeah looking good.

Looks to have finally broken that 130-140 resistance zone that if some of you remember was the the 13-14c resistance mark a few years back. Should be very good support if it retraces to that point now. 

I think there may be some switching from BMN to EXT going on here.


----------



## kenny (13 February 2009)

Kennas & bigdog,

Can I trouble you guys to explain what you think Kalahari's agenda is in stirring up the management so? Merger or T/O ideas in their heads again may be? The constant distraction can't be helpful to the smooth running of EXT during this time of opportunity.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## bigdog (13 February 2009)

Kalahari Minerals has been buying EXT

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/...rices.htm?sym=GB00B117S132GBGBXAIM B117S13KAH

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/LSECWS/IFSPages/MarketNewsPopup.aspx?id=2086372&source=RNS

Regulatory Announcement
Go to market news section 	  View chart  
Company 	Kalahari Minerals PLC 	
TIDM 	KAH
Headline 	Holdings in Extract Resources Ltd
*Released    	07:00 09-Feb-09*
Number 	9674M07

RNS Number : 9674M
Kalahari Minerals PLC
09 February 2009


Kalahari Minerals plc / Ticker: KAH / Index: AIM / Sector: Mining & Exploration

9 February 2009 

Kalahari Minerals plc ('Kalahari' or 'the Company')

Holdings in Extract Resources Ltd


Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed mining exploration and evaluation group with a portfolio of copper, base metal and uranium interests in Namibia, through its wholly owned subsidiary Kalahari Uranium Limited, has, since 18 December 2008, purchased 1,463,848 Ordinary Shares in Extract Resources Ltd (ASX and TSX: EXT) ('Extract') for an average price of AU$1.21 per share. Kalahari is now interested in 84,520,985 ordinary shares in Extract representing approximately 39.73% of the total voting rights of Extract.

In addition, the Company has purchased 1,856,410 options in Extract at an exercise price of AU$1 per option ('Options'), with an expiration date of 28 March 2009. The exercise of these Options will inject AUD$1.8 million additional working capital into Extract. On exercise of the Options, Kalahari will have a total interest of 86,377,395 ordinary shares in Extract.


----------



## bigdog (13 February 2009)

*Back in 2007 Kalahari disposed of its uranium assets to Extract Resources for 66.7 million shares in EXT

Perhaps KAH are trying to control again since outstanding reports of Uranium!*

29 March 2007
Kalahari Minerals plc (‘Kalahari’ or ‘the Company’) Completed Consolidation of Uranium Projects

Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed mining exploration and evaluation group with a portfolio of copper and base metal prospects in Namibia, is pleased to announce the completion of the disposal of its uranium assets (“the Disposal”) to Extract Resources Ltd (ASX: EXT) ("Extract").

All conditions have now been met including the issue to Kalahari’s subsidiary, Kalahari Uranium Limited (‘Kalahari Uranium’), of 66.7 million new ordinary shares in Extract and the completion by Extract of an A$15 million capital raising. Following the issue of these shares and the capital raising, Kalahari Uranium holds a 36.4% interest in Extract on an undiluted basis and 34.3% on a fully diluted basis. This values Kalahari Uranium’s shareholding in Extract at approximately A$66 million (£26.4 million) based on the closing mid market price of Extract at 26 March 2007.

Kalahari Chairman Mark Hohnen said, “The completion of this transaction will enable us to focus on our copper and new base metal assets, whilst at the same time, through our major holding in Extract, ensure our continued exposure to the potential upside of these uranium prospects. Importantly, it should be noted that when we joined AIM in March 2006, our valuation was attributed primarily to our copper assets. With our uranium stake in Extract currently worth approximately £26.4 million and a market cap for Kalahari of around £28 million, it is clear that the value of these uranium assets has not been truly reflected in our share price.”


----------



## bigdog (13 February 2009)

*SP is still rolling along
EXT   	1.86  	  +0.240   	  +14.81%   	high of  	1.865  	637,778 shares  $	1,161,340  	 @ 13-Feb 02:31:05 PM
*

ASX ANN today
13/02/2009 		Update to Kalahari Legal Action 13 Feb 2009

Extract Resources Limited (the Company) advises that the result from today’s directions hearing was that a further directions hearing before a justice of the Supreme Court of Western Australia has been scheduled for February 20th 2009.

Extract Resources Limited (the Company) advises that the result from today’s directions hearing was that a further directions hearing before a justice of the Supreme Court of Western Australia has been scheduled for February 20th 2009.


----------



## bigdog (16 February 2009)

bigdog said:


> *SP is still rolling along
> EXT   	1.86  	  +0.240   	  +14.81%   	high of  	1.865  	637,778 shares  $	1,161,340  	 @ 13-Feb 02:31:05 PM
> *




SP is continuing upward trend this morning +12 cents to $1.94 and high of $1.95

EXT   	1.94  	  +0.120   	  +6.59%   	high of 1.95   	154,248 shares 	@295,272 @ 	16-Feb 11:24:30 AM


I have been a long term follower and holder of EXT!


----------



## Shtav1 (16 February 2009)

Yes the holders of thi one have done very well. I could have been one of them, but chose to go with Bannerman and got them at 90c and now down 20c and could have got EXT at $1.20 but got BMN as friend had them and they were trending up for along time previous. I curse everyday I see EXT head skywards and BMN doing nothing.


----------



## kenny (18 February 2009)

Thanks bigdog for the recap. I hope your EXT's are putting a smile on your dial. 

I have to wonder how much of the recent surge is speculative buying in anticipation of some news from Friday's court hearing. The alternative hinted at by the recent announcement would be speculation regarding RIO involvement through it's Kalahari holding.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Dalen (25 February 2009)

Trading halt on EXT with announcement pending:

_A new announcement has been released for EXT
Summary: More Strong Results Rossing South Zone 1 and 2
Announcement number: 438981
Release time: 25/02/2009 10:44:00 AM
Price sensitive: Yes_

Good luck to all holders


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2009)

The grades really are extraudinary for granite hosted stuff in Namibia. 1000ppm plus simply blows the likes of BMN out of the water. Must be the reason BMN has been smashed and stays on the canvas. Why would you choose to invest in a 200ppm deposit when you can get this, which looks like having just as many pounds in it. I always thought BMN would be taken over, but why would anyone do that when this is saying mine me please. I've certainly been backing the wrong horse in this derby. Time to change colours me feels.


----------



## bigdog (26 February 2009)

ASX  ann yesterday
10:44 a.m. 25th February 2009

Extract Resources - Strong Results - Rossing South Zone 1 and Zone 2

    SOUTH PERTH, Western Australia, Feb. 25 /CNW/ - Extract Resources ("the Company") today announced multiple high grade chemical assay results from Rossing South.

    Highlights:

     - Massive zones of high grade alaskite hosted uranium mineralisation continue to be intersected at Rossing South.

- Rossing South Zone 1 drilling increases the known dimensions of uranium mineralisation with future resource upgrades expected to boost the 108M. lb U(3)O(8) resource presently defined (ASX release 27 January 2009).

- Rossing South Zone 2 infill resource definition drilling ongoing to define maiden resource estimate.

These results reconfirm that Rossing South is the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia and the project continues to shape up as one of the largest uranium deposits in the world.

The intersection of 73 metres grading 1060 ppm U(3)O(8) on Zone 2, is from a core hole drilled 200 metres north of the best section of uranium mineralisation drilled thus far on Zone 2 (7503600 North). This drill hole indicates that the strong zone of mineralisation remains open with good apparent continuity of width and grade (Figure 1, 2 and 3).

Several of the other results reported (e.g. RDD009, RRC186, 188 and 189) are located towards the southern end of Zone 1. These results also confirm the continuity of the high grade uranium mineralisation defined at Zone 1 and the expectation of similar results further south along strike where drilling is yet to be completed.

To date only six kilometres of the 15 kilometre Rossing South trend has been explored. Once exploration drilling resumes on this trend the Company is confident of further discoveries of uraniferous alaskite.


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2009)

The share price has been up and down today
$2.50  	  +0.180   	  +7.76%   high of	$2.61 & low of  	$2.37  	383,556 shares  	$958,664 at 	02-Mar 01:05:01 PM

I have observed that there have been many low trades for 2 and 3 shares both buying and selling.
-- Currently, there have been 46 trades (of total 174 trades) today for 3 to 6 shares!

IMO it would not be public persons buying and selling 2 and 3 shares!

IMO these actions seem to be trying to influence the SP!



Today: 02-Mar-2009				
Time------ 	Prc.. 	Vol	Value 	Condition Codes
12:49:23	2.49	2	5	
12:45:23	2.49	2	5	
12:39:23	2.49	3	7	
12:33:08	2.49	2	5	
12:30:04	2.49	2,086	5,194	
12:28:23	2.49	2	5	
12:23:24	2.49	3	7	
12:20:09	2.49	2	5	
12:14:23	2.49	3	7	
12:11:23	2.49	2	5	
12:06:53	2.49	3	7	
12:05:08	2.49	2	5	
11:59:08	2.49	3	7	
11:56:24	2.49	320	797	
11:51:08	2.49	5	12	
11:49:09	2.49	2,200	5,478	XT
11:48:28	2.49	4,000	9,960	
11:47:55	2.49	2	5	
11:47:55	2.51	583	1,463	
11:42:53	2.51	2	5	
11:41:40	2.51	1,415	3,552	
11:35:32	2.5	4,431	11,078	
11:35:32	2.5	500	1,250	
11:35:32	2.5	5,500	13,750	
11:35:32	2.51	3,000	7,530	
11:35:32	2.53	1,569	3,970	
11:35:04	2.53	1,426	3,608	
11:34:03	2.55	150	383	
11:33:50	2.57	190	488	
11:33:50	2.57	305	784	
11:31:43	2.55	2	5	
11:31:42	2.55	2,500	6,375	
11:31:42	2.55	3	8	
11:29:38	2.54	3	8	
11:25:08	2.54	2	5	
11:20:53	2.54	3	8	
11:20:21	2.55	1,831	4,669	
11:14:12	2.55	2,000	5,100	XT
11:13:42	2.55	81	207	
11:13:42	2.55	9,721	24,789	
11:13:42	2.56	198	507	
11:13:02	2.56	3	8	
11:12:59	2.55	279	711	
11:12:59	2.55	621	1,584	
11:08:51	2.56	2	5	
11:08:50	2.55	3	8	
11:08:50	2.55	4,376	11,159	
11:02:29	2.55	624	1,591	
10:57:40	2.55	3	8	
10:57:40	2.55	2	5	
10:57:40	2.55	371	946	
10:57:05	2.55	3,000	7,650	
10:53:34	2.55	5,000	12,750	
10:53:34	2.55	1,629	4,154	
10:51:16	2.55	3,365	8,581	
10:50:34	2.55	3	8	
10:50:34	2.55	3	8	
10:50:23	2.55	376	959	
10:49:53	2.55	3	8	
10:48:54	2.57	995	2,557	
10:38:40	2.6	500	1,300	
10:37:57	2.6	1,500	3,900	
10:37:57	2.6	624	1,622	
10:36:52	2.6	3,666	9,532	
10:36:52	2.61	1,000	2,610	
10:36:52	2.61	334	872	
10:36:34	2.6	11,208	29,141	
10:36:34	2.59	2	5	
10:36:29	2.6	11,792	30,659	
10:36:29	2.6	400	1,040	
10:36:29	2.6	10,000	26,000	
10:36:29	2.59	3	8


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> IMO it would not be public persons buying and selling 2 and 3 shares!
> 
> IMO these actions seem to be trying to influence the SP!



What do you mean by this bigdog?

Are big players trying to force the price down so they can get it cheaper for their clients? Or, for those trying to sell.... 

I don't understand this bot buying thing.


----------



## bigdog (3 March 2009)

kennas said:


> What do you mean by this bigdog?
> 
> Are big players trying to force the price down so they can get it cheaper for their clients? Or, for those trying to sell....
> 
> I don't understand this bot buying thing.




Kennas, what is your opinion of significant low volume trades for 2 and 3 shares both buying and selling?

It is not the public trading for 2 and 3 shares as they will be paying brokerage charges!


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> Kennas, what is your opinion of significant low volume trades for 2 and 3 shares both buying and selling?
> 
> It is not the public trading for 2 and 3 shares as they will be paying brokerage charges!



As I said above I don't really understand the robot buying that goes on with some stocks. It's obviously not an individual at home on their Etrade account. I don't think there's anything sinister about this it's just automated buying by a broker. Not share price manipulation. Someone else will have a better explanation I think.

EXT seems to be sailing green in a sea of red at the moment. Nice.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 March 2009)

bigdog and kennas,

sometimes bot buying can mean capping or whatever you want to call it, its hard to prove though.

It could also mean a firm dollar cost averaging for a client, ie - the client says "i want X shares at an average price of Y" so the broker sets his bot going.

It could also be used for mark to market valuations. If they need to update their portfolio values a broker will buy/sell a small amount of stock so there is a record at that exact time of what their holding is worth.

Could be any of the above (or others i dont know about) so not much point in specualting...


----------



## bigdog (3 March 2009)

SP today is rising

EXT   	$2.55  	  +0.100   	  +4.08%   	high of $2.65 low of  	$2.45  	 with 906,996 shares traded  $	2,303,770 @ 	03-Mar 11:19:07 AM

Todays volume after 77 minutes (906,996 shares) is the highest volume for the 2009  and based on todays current time & volume; todays volume could be at 4th, 5th ot 6th highest volume for the past 12 months[/B]

Date........  Close.	Volume  
09-Sep-08	1.220	24,940,659
18-Sep-08	1.060	5,766,387
30-Apr-08	1.040	5,486,220
03-Oct-08	1.135	1,928,716
24-Sep-08	1.140	1,862,624
10-Sep-08	1.210	1,117,088
19-May-08	1.185	1,055,300
23-Sep-08	1.120	1,051,515
15-May-08	1.175	997,121
11-Sep-08	1.250	908,441


----------



## bigdog (3 March 2009)

EXT   	$2.53  	  +0.080   	  +3.27%  high of  	$2.68  	low of $2.45  	1,659,819  shares 	$4,254,404  @	03-Mar 04:10:08 PM

The volume today was large in early trading, but the volume dropped off; but still a VG day

Date........ Close. Volume
09-Sep-08 1.220 24,940,659
18-Sep-08 1.060 5,766,387
30-Apr-08 1.040 5,486,220
03-Oct-08 1.135 1,928,716
24-Sep-08 1.140 1,862,624


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> EXT   	$2.53  	  +0.080   	  +3.27%  high of  	$2.68  	low of $2.45  	1,659,819  shares 	$4,254,404  @	03-Mar 04:10:08 PM
> 
> The volume today was large in early trading, but the volume dropped off; but still a VG day
> 
> ...



bigdog, this adds NOTHING to the discussion of EXT neither fundamentally nor technically. 

Why post this?


----------



## bigdog (6 March 2009)

Two ASX ANN today

06/03/2009 		Half Yearly Accounts at December 2008
Loss for the half year attributable to equity holders. (13,235,227)
Employee benefits expense (1,177,771) 

Assets:
Cash and cash equivalents $20,598,555 -- $32,394,138 at June 30 2008

Total equity 85,230,448
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

06/03/2009 		SandP Announces March SP/ASX Index Rebalance
EXT is now included in S&P/ASX 300


----------



## dj_420 (9 March 2009)

I have already posted this on HC but thought I would put it here so anyone interested can have a look at a few rough calculations for resource valuations.

A couple of points to make

Firstly a few people have eluded to EXT been over-valued at this point on some threads I have read, a couple of simple calculations shows us a different story:

At 130 million pounds of uranium just in Rossing South and Ida Dome at market cap based on todays price ($568 million, this is what Comsec shows from today) shows a value of $4.37 per pound of uranium.

The directors have outlined that they expect the next resource statement to be between 240-250 million pounds of u. If this is the case then we will see our valuation be revised back down to $2.27 to $2.37 per pound of uranium.

Now todays spot price is US $43 which at current exchange rates is AUD $67.25. Based on this we get an in ground value of current resources at AUD $8.742 billion, our current valuation is 6.5% of the current total resource.

Based on the assumption that we will prove up 240-250 million pounds we will see a in ground resource value of AUD $16.14 to 16.81 billion. At current market cap this is a 3.37 to 3.52% of total in ground resource valuation.

Now based on the fact that this project is now seriously de-risked as an explorer status I would see very fair value as been around that 5-6% mark (conservatively).

If we prove up 240-250 million pounds we get valuations of (based on 220 million shares, not sure of exact amount including options, but close enough): 

5% of in ground value we get a share price of AUD $3.66 to 3.82

6% of in ground value we get a share price of AUD $4.40 to 4.59

If for examples sake we run a valuation of 10% of in ground value we get a share price of AUD $7.34 to 7.64, BUT just remember even at a 10% value of inground resource this is a valuation of AUD $6.725 or US $4.29 per pound, leaving a lot of room for upwards movements.

So IMO with a conservative outlook we will see a nice increase to maintain fair value of the 5-6% mark and assuming we prove up the 240-250 million pounds we can expect a 40-60% increase over the coming months... assuming we don't have an offer on the table by then.


----------



## bigdog (11 March 2009)

ASX ANN March 10
09/03/2009 		Board Changes / Settlement with Kalahari

Extract Resources Limited (the Company) advises that under unanimous agreement reached between all members of the board and with Kalahari Minerals plc (Kalahari) and its subsidiaries,

Also under the agreement reached Kalahari has undertaken to seek dismissal of all current legal action pertaining to the appointment of Mr John Main and has given the Company notice that its request to call for a meeting to remove Mr Main and Mr Sikirich has been withdrawn.

The Board is very pleased that it can now put this dispute behind it and move forward in tune with its management and staff to continue progressing its world class projects to the next level.  

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/70978/Today-s-Business-Headlines
Extract Resources has lost its second chairman in a month, yesterday bowing to Kalahari Minerals' demands to oust John Main as part of a shake-up designed to ease its major shareholder's fears that Rio Tinto could be seizing control of the uranium hopeful.


----------



## bigdog (12 March 2009)

Emerging Metals is buying up KAH Kalahari shares.  Kalahari holds 40.6 per cent interest in Extract Resources.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/news/c..._id=19&in_article_id=479782&in_author_id=1822
Intriguingly, the company has attracted the interest of two very different investors. The first is mining giant Rio Tinto and the second is Emerging Metals, a company run by Stephen Dattels, who founded UraMin, a Midas recommendation that sold out at a huge premium to France's Areva two years ago.

Both investors have been buying Kalahari in recent weeks and have chased the price up from 43p in early February to 72 ¾p today (March 1 2009). 

http://www.mandadeals.co.uk/m-and-a...5137/emerging-metals-ups-kalahari-stake.thtml

*Emerging Metals ups Kalahari stake *
By Robert Tyerman on February 23 2009

Mining entrepreneur Stephen Dattels’ Emerging Metals has increased its holding in fellow AIM company Kalahari Minerals from 7.5 to 8.8 per cent.

Emerging Metals has entered a crowded arena, in which beleaguered mining giant Rio Tinto has taken bigger chunks of Kalahari, attracted by its indirect holding in the Rossing South uranium deposit in Namibia’s Husab uranium project.

Rio Tinto, owner of the long-standing Rossing uranium mine next door, has built up a near 16 per cent stake in Kalahari, and another AIM concern, Niger Uranium, has a similar holding.

Kalahari holds its Rossing stake through its 40.6 per cent interest in Aussie-quoted Extract Resources. Rio has more than 14 per cent of Extract, and Kalahari’s board is concerned to prevent de facto control of the project slipping to Rio without a full bid.


----------



## bigdog (13 March 2009)

The Extract Resources share price continues to rise and I am surprised that another speeding ticket has not been issued!!
-- now up 97 cents since the last ASX query in just over 3 weeks

SP for selected days where the SP has risen from $1.12 on Dec 22 to today a high of $3.14 (which is up 19 cents up on yesterdays close)

Currently $3.08 at 10:53 AM March 13 

Date.......  	 Close   	Volume  
12-Mar-09	 2.95 	835,385
11-Mar-09	 2.78 	545,196
10-Mar-09	 2.62 	721,022
09-Mar-09	 2.65 	357,497
03-Mar-09	 2.53 	1,659,819
02-Mar-09	 2.45 	514,371
27-Feb-09	 2.32 	418,549
26-Feb-09	 2.13 	212,145
25-Feb-09	 2.07 	384,771
24-Feb-09	 2.13 	376,901
23-Feb-09	 2.17 	214,891
20-Feb-09	 2.30 	749,910
19-Feb-09	 2.35 	665,411
18-Feb-09	 2.17 	834,554 ASX SP query issued
17-Feb-09	 1.90 	605,455
16-Feb-09	 1.94 	473,273
13-Feb-09	 1.82 	810,278
12-Feb-09	 1.62 	296,884
11-Feb-09	 1.55 	189,485
10-Feb-09	 1.49 	265,213
05-Feb-09	 1.60 	264,728
29-Jan-09	 1.45 	548,789
05-Jan-09	 1.37 	254,879
31-Dec-08	 1.32 	17,278
30-Dec-08	 1.25 	73,712
22-Dec-08	 1.12 	45,522

I have been a long term holder of EXT


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2009)

kennas said:


> Looks to have finally broken that 130-140 resistance zone that if some of you remember was the the 13-14c resistance mark a few years back. Should be very good support if it retraces to that point now.
> 
> I think there may be some switching from BMN to EXT going on here.



Fantastic run, well done holders, but what's the next step? Taking profits yet? I've been around this long enough to see that these gains are unsustainable into the future. Just how long and how much anything goes is up for grabs, but no verticle move keeps going for ever. And, where's the support on the way back down? Food for thought.


----------



## shag (16 March 2009)

yes even the useless fat profits said it was a hold, quite some time ago, the inferance i took was it was a little topheavy.

i don't hold ext anymore unfortunately.

its about the only stock they have made money on, albeit holdfing from years ago i believe from memory.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 March 2009)

Amazing to see this make all time highs in this mkt environment

Just goes to show not everything is a dead duck, makes you wonder what it would have got to in the U Bull Mkt!


Not holding any and havent for years now but happy to see this rocket as it shows commodities will eventually come back.... just a matter of when


----------



## bigdog (18 March 2009)

The SP was looking great early in the day hitting $3.20 high, but finishing at $3.04 which was up 4 cents for the day.

*For diehard EXT shareholders and followers*

The following are links from EXT website and Wotnews that you may find interesting

*Extract website has "Husab Fly Over" view using Google Earth*
http://www.extractresources.com/Projects/Husab/HusabVideoforbroadband/tabid/751/Default.aspx

*Slide Presentation: Paydirt Uranium Conference, Adelaide - March 2009 *
http://www.extractresources.com/Des...Id=3315&PortalId=13&DownloadMethod=attachment

*EXT - Paydirt Uranium Conference Presentation - Mr Peter McIntyre, MD
Boardroomradio.com Audio webcasts of investor presentations | 1:30 p.m. 18th March 2009
-- The words for the slide presentation above* -- http://wotnews.com.au/view/3180476/


----------



## bigdog (20 March 2009)

*Any opinions of what is happening in the after hour trades????*

I hold EXT and have for several years.

Check out the todays "after close trades" where the price dropped 13 cents!!

At the close today, the last trade was $3.30 being a great SP and surprise suprise, the 16:10:08 after close trades SP was $3.17

There were 552,793 shares sold in the "after close trades" which was 39% of the total volume (1,412,368) for the day!

There were five trades in excess of $100,000

Time….--- Price Volume Value Condition Codes
16:10:08 3.17 18,570 58,867 XT
16:10:08 3.17 4,666 14,791
16:10:08 3.17 22,600 71,642
16:10:08 3.17 172,734 547,567
16:10:08 3.17 18,096 57,364
16:10:08 3.17 2,000 6,340
16:10:08 3.17 2,000 6,340
16:10:08 3.17 2,000 6,340
16:10:08 3.17 34,507 109,387
16:10:08 3.17 65,493 207,613
16:10:08 3.17 1,500 4,755
16:10:08 3.17 5,000 15,850
16:10:08 3.17 12,000 38,040
16:10:08 3.17 221 701
16:10:08 3.17 100,161 317,510
16:10:08 3.17 46,962 148,870 XT
16:10:08 3.17 22,338 70,811
16:10:08 3.17 11,945 37,866
15:59:40 3.30 2,667 8,801 XT
15:59:40 3.29 1,208 3,974
15:59:40 3.29 1,093 3,596
15:59:40 3.28 5,000 16,400
15:59:40 3.25 32 104


----------



## Sean K (23 March 2009)

I'm gobsmacked at the strength here.

I am very very impressed with the deposit, but this is really amazing.

The MC must be getting to what? 

When does it start getting toppy?


----------



## bigdog (24 March 2009)

Speeding ticket issued today for SP increase

24/03/2009  	 15:16   	Response to ASX Price Query
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00939035

"the company is not unaware ..................."

Closing SP today EXT   	$3.50  	  +0.170   	  +5.11%   high of 	$3.57  	low of $3.44  	769,002 shares  	$2,689,323  @	24-Mar 04:10:51 PM

The SP has been doing very well since January 2009; upwards of course!!

Check the SP chart below


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm gobsmacked at the strength here.
> 
> I am very very impressed with the deposit, but this is really amazing.
> 
> ...



I continue to be smacked in the gob.

Opening up around $3.65 now and continues parabolic trajectory.

I can only guess that RIO is slowly taking a bigger stake in this to compliment Rossing. 

Bigdog, taken some profits yet, or letting it run?


----------



## bigdog (26 March 2009)

kennas said:


> I continue to be smacked in the gob.
> 
> Opening up around $3.65 now and continues parabolic trajectory.
> 
> ...




Kennas,

I have been with EXT since 2005/6 and do not yet plan to sell whilst rising -- I need the profit offset my losses on Riversdale, OZL, OGC and a few other miners! I need to sell on any sign of downward trend!

I am enjoying the ride upwards.


----------



## bigdog (26 March 2009)

Something is happening at Extract Resourses today

*Check out the volume today at 1,231,567 shares where there was a special sale prior to opening today:
09:20:44  	3.7500  	1,000,000  	3,750,000  	OSXT*


What is code OS?


EXT   	last sale 3.80  	  +0.200   	  +5.56%  	1,231,567 shares  	$4,606,093  @	26-Mar 10:15:50 AM


----------



## bigdog (26 March 2009)

Does anyone know what this unusuall late trade is all about?

26-03-2009	04:20 PM	$3.900	7000	$27,300.000	*Late Trade - Book Squaring,Crossed*

$3.90 per share 7000 shares = $27,300.000!!!!!
$3.90 per share 7000 shares should be $27,300

7,000,000 shares @ $3.90 = $27,300,000!!!!!


Great finish again today
EXT	$3.93	 +0.330	 +9.17%	high of $3.97	1,933,731 shares	$7,325,733	@ 26-Mar 04:20:44 PM


----------



## bigdog (26 March 2009)

*Solved the mystery *


Looks like RIO have bought more shares today in addition to article today wich reports shares to March 24!!

*Tel me why the share price should not climb higher!!!*

*Rio Tinto buys 4m Extract Resources shares*

Rio Tinto International Holdings bought a net 3,950,369 Extract Resources shares between October 3 and March 24, increasing from 30,671,033 shares (13.795%) to 34,621,402 shares (15.57%).

STOCK DASHBOARD: March 26, 2009

Extract Resources

Price at 3:00 pm: $3.90

Price change from previous trading day: 8.3%

Relative Strength (6 months percentile rank): 99.5

Market capitalisation: $867.1 million

Turnover volume: 1,635,969.0

Volume Index (1 is average): 4.6

Turnover value: $6.2 million

Turnover period: 2 years 15 days

Value of $1,000 invested 1 year ago: $3


----------



## prawn_86 (26 March 2009)

Its market cap is bigger than Flight Centres 

Possible takeover target i guess, but at what price? And why wouldn't RIO wait till the emotions cool...?


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> 26-03-2009	04:20 PM	$3.900	7000	$27,300.000	*Late Trade - Book Squaring,Crossed*
> 
> $3.90 per share 7000 shares = $27,300.000!!!!!
> $3.90 per share 7000 shares should be $27,300
> ...




*MY APOLOGIES, I GOT THE VALUE WRONG IN POSTING 1786 BELOW AND CAUGHT WITH DECIMALS*

*$27,300.000 SHOULD HAVE BEEN $27,300*


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2009)

*Todays action in EXT identifies two large trades that could indicates that big things are underway!!!!*

10:51 AM	$4.250	250,000 shares	$1,062,500	XT	
11:18 AM  	$4.260  	1,663,611 shares 	$7,086,982.860  	Crossed

*The SP continues to rise to all time high of $4.29*

EXT   	$4.28  	   +0.350   	   +8.91%   	high of  	4.29  		2,651,497 shares 	$11,237,774 @ 	27-Mar 11:22:55 AM


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2009)

*ASX ANN today could explain why EXT SP and volume of trades has taken off!!*

27-03-2009 10:56 AM  	 EXT  	  Rossing South - New Chemical Assay Results 
Media Release – New drilling results with exceptional grades – Rossing South Zone 1 and Zone 2 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00939874

Highlights: 

Six drill rigs now operating at Rossing South accelerating resource definition efforts.  

Extensive zones of high grade alaskite hosted uranium mineralisation continue to be intersected. 

Outstanding exploration potential to be tested.

These results confirm that Rossing South is the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia and potentially one of the largest uranium deposits in the world. 

Chemical assay results not previously reported from Rossing South include: 
-- includes 3351 ppm and 3678 ppm

*-- check the ANN for full details*


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2009)

*This March 22 2009 article included the following plays:*

Rio Tinto owns a controlling 67 percent stake in Namibia’s oldest and largest uranium mine, Rossing Uranium.

Rio has recently been snapping up shares in Extract Resources, which owns Rossing South

Rio Tinto said in its 2008 annual report that it was now off-loading its 20.9 percent stake in Extract Resources to Rossing Uranium.

The diversified resources giant said that plans are underway to create synergies between Extract Resources and Rossing Uranium in a move which is aimed at establishing one of the world’s largest uranium supply base.

This interest will now be sold to Rossing," Rio Tinto said.

"Rossing will seek to negotiate a joint venture for the development of Rossing South with Extract Resources as this will provide optimal value to the shareholders of both Rossing and Extract Resources," Rio said.

http://www.southerntimesafrica.com/inside.aspx?sectid=1947&cat=8
*Rio Tinto moves on Extract’s Rossing South*

By Felix Njini

Windhoek — Global Resources giant Rio Tinto has instituted moves to tap into Australian uranium explorer, Extract Resources’ Rossing South, a huge uranium deposit, which is adjacent to its existing Rossing Uranium mine in Namibia.

Rio Tinto owns a controlling 67 percent stake in Namibia’s oldest and largest uranium mine, Rossing Uranium.

Rio has recently been snapping up shares in Extract Resources, which owns Rossing South, a uranium concession which recent geological reports have revealed contains the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia.

Early this year, Rio Tinto acquired a 20.9 percent stake in Extract Resources, which owns the massive Rossing South uranium deposit, which adjoins its Rossing Uranium mine.

Rio Tinto said in its 2008 annual report that it was now off-loading its 20.9 percent stake in Extract Resources to Rossing Uranium.

The diversified resources giant said that plans are underway to create synergies between Extract Resources and Rossing Uranium in a move which is aimed at establishing one of the world’s largest uranium supply base.

Rio Tinto said that Rossing Uranium would fork out a staggering R520 million for the 20.9 percent stake in Extract.

"On behalf of the Rossing Uranium board and shareholders, Rio Tinto acquired a 20.9 percent interest in Extract Resources, the company which owns the Rossing South deposit.

"This stake is valued at R520 million and comprises 15.1 percent directly and 5.8 percent through and interest in Kalahari Minerals Plc. This interest will now be sold to Rossing," Rio Tinto said.

Extract earlier this year announced that it had discovered 108 million pounds of uranium oxide at a grade of 430 parts per million which translates to 103 million pounds of contained metal.

The Rossing South deposit is the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia and future upgrades to the current estimate could propel Rossing South into the top 10 global of uranium deposits by contained metal, management then said.

"Rossing will seek to negotiate a joint venture for the development of Rossing South with Extract Resources as this will provide optimal value to the shareholders of both Rossing and Extract Resources," Rio said.

Jerome Mutumba, Rossing Uranium manager external affairs said Rossing Uranium board gave its nod to the acquisition of the 20.9 percent stake in February.

"In February this year the board of Rossing Uranium approved Rossing’s acquisition of 20 percent shares that belonged to the Rio Tinto group of companies ion Extract Resources, a company which owns the Rossing South deposit," Mutumba said.

"Rossing Uranium is keen to see Rossing South developed and operated together with us on board as this will provide value to both Rossing and Extract Resources," Mutumba told The Southern Times.

Rossing Uranium, a monstrous open pit mine, is Namibia’s largest uranium mine and is more than three decades old. Rossing Uranium accounts for nearly 8 percent of primary uranium supply.

Rossing produces around 4 000 tonnes of yellow cake annually. During the past two years the uranium has invested about US$112 million into ramping up output.

An ongoing expansion programme is focused on proving up the main pit which remains open at depth.

Rossing has also completed construction of and started test work on a trial column assembly for a heap leach pilot plant.

The uranium miner has also completed conceptual layout for the full scale plant on the existing tailings dam. International exploration companies are still keen on Namibia, uranium hunters’ latest frontier, long after the commodities fondue turned rancid.

In terms of price, uranium has been one of the better performing commodities. Uranium spot price is about US$47 a pound, but long term contracts which account for the majority of sales are prices about US$70 a pound.

Both of those prices, although far from the US$138 a pound reached in 2007, provide good margins for the relatively few uranium producers.


I hold EXT


----------



## Mc Gusto (30 March 2009)

I hold EXT

Bought at 3.30 and then again at 4.20 on friday. Ramping up but then heading south today.


Hard to read and am looking to people for thoughts on where they think this once is headed. I have heard some lofty targets on the rumour mill but am a bit lost on this one.

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

Even though the market's down, I think they're being punished for the very very dodgy response to ASX query regarding their anns last week. On the 24th they get questioned on price action and they know nothing. Then on the 27th they release an ann regarding exceptional intersections. Who are they kidding?


----------



## bigdog (31 March 2009)

The SP today recovered after yesterdays fall. Volume has been VG for the past four days!
EXT   	$4.52  	  +0.250   	  +5.85%   	high of   	$4.59  	3,242,940 shares  	$13,791,698 @ 	31-Mar 04:24:13 PM

Date....... 	 Close  	Volume.... 	SP Change
31-Mar-09	 4.52 	3,242,940	 0.25 
30-Mar-09	 4.27 	3,678,803	-0.18 
27-Mar-09	 4.45 	4,842,076	 0.52 
26-Mar-09	 3.93 	1,933,731	 0.33 
25-Mar-09	 3.60 	945,463	 0.10 
24-Mar-09	 3.50 	769,002	 0.17 
23-Mar-09	 3.33 	213,912	 0.16 
20-Mar-09	 3.17 	1,412,368	 0.12 
19-Mar-09	 3.05 	345,624	 0.01 
18-Mar-09	 3.04 	704,030	 0.04 
17-Mar-09	 3.00 	397,806	

There were NO unusual trades after todays close.

ASX ANN today
31/03/2009  	    	Becoming a substantial holder 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00940791

The new buyer is Polo Resources Ltd who now have 12.6 million shares (5.7%)
-- controlling entity of Polo Australia, Polo Bangladesh and Stephen Dattels has 2.1 million shares
-- Polo purchased 4.7 million shares on March 26 & 27 and all but one small parcel were purchased after Feb 17 2009.

http://www.poloresources.com/Company_Profile.htm
Polo is committed to creating a major international coal mining and exploration group with a diversified portfolio of numerous coal and uranium licenses in Mongolia.


----------



## bigdog (31 March 2009)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...acquires-chunk-of-extract-resources-1141.html

Tuesday, March 31, 2009
*Kalahari Minerals says Polo Resources acquires chunk of Extract Resources*

Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH) 38.85% interest in Extract Resources (TSX & ASX: EXT) is looking more valuable by the day.

This morning, Kalahari noted that Polo Resources (AIMOLO) had picked up a 5.7% stake in Extract Resources, adding its name to the growing list of companies taking positions in either Kalahari Minerals or Extract Resources – or both. Rio Tinto (LSE: RIO) is already a substantial shareholder in both companies, holding 15.6% of Extract Resources and 15.8% of Kalahari Minerals.  Niger Uranium has a 15.5% stake and Emerging Metals has an 8.84% stake.  Stephen Dattles is Chairman of Polo Resources and Co-Chairman of Emerging Metals.

Kalahari Chairman Mark Hohnen said:  “The introduction of Polo Resources to the Extract share register is an important development for the Company, and brings further diversity to and strengthens the strategic investor base that Extract has developed.  We welcome both Polo Resources' and Stephen Dattels' involvement in Extract moving forward as we work to achieve the maximum potential from the Husab Project.  Importantly, we see that this recent investment underpins the inherent value of the Company's outstanding uranium assets and remain highly confident of achieving real value for Kalahari shareholders.”

Ambrian Capital reiterated their ‘buy’ stance on Kalahari Minerals and increased the target price from 107


----------



## bigdog (2 April 2009)

From Kalahari article below:
*Kalahari Minerals PLC issued a very confident full-year results statement, saying it expects the triuranium octoxide (U3O8) resource estimate of its 38.85 percent controlled affiliate Extract Resources to be nearly doubled in the coming months.

With circa 133.1 million pounds of U3O8 resource already reported at JORC status at Extract’s Husab uranium project in Namibia, it expects this to be upgraded to in excess of 250 million pounds in the coming months. Kalahari has therefore significant exposure to one of the world's most exciting uranium discoveries, it said.*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Polo Resources purchased more shares March 31 (15 million to 17.2 million shares = 7.8%)

SP today finished at $4.70  	  +0.100   	  +2.17%  with high of  $4.70 @  	689,870 shares 	$3,197,759  	02-Apr 04:10:16 PM
-- today the volume was the lowest for the past week!
Date.......  	 Close   	Volume  
01-Apr-09	 4.60 	1,850,073
31-Mar-09	 4.52 	3,242,940
30-Mar-09	 4.27 	3,678,803
27-Mar-09	 4.45 	4,842,076
26-Mar-09	 3.93 	1,933,731
25-Mar-09	 3.60 	945,463
24-Mar-09	 3.50 	769,002
--------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...nt-of-extract-resource-upgrade-soon-1153.html

Wednesday, April 01, 2009
*Kalahari Minerals confident of Extract resource upgrade soon* 

*Kalahari Minerals PLC issued a very confident full-year results statement, saying it expects the triuranium octoxide  (U3O8) resource estimate of its 38.85 percent controlled affiliate Extract Resources to be nearly doubled in the coming months.

With circa 133.1 million pounds of U3O8 resource already reported at JORC status at Extract’s Husab uranium project in Namibia, it expects this to be upgraded to in excess of 250 million pounds in the coming months. Kalahari has therefore significant exposure to one of the world's most exciting uranium discoveries, it said.*

Kalahari is confident that its other projects, that cover an area of approximately 3,700 square kilometres in Western and Central Namibia, also represent excellent value. It has a dominant position on the Kalahari copper belt in Namibia and continues to work towards validating the historic resources of 250,000 tonnes of copper metal.

Whilst its two key copper projects have yielded high grades following extensive drilling programmes during 2008, activities are now focused on collating and analysing the large amount of data generated from these programmes.

“We anticipate that by the time our projects come on stream the market should have lifted again. The situation at Namib lead zinc project is very similar - having completed the scoping study, we are now in a position to move forward in developing the project towards production.”

The group remains in a strong position with £3.6 million cash in the bank.

The company made a pretax loss of £11.1 million in the year to end-December, compared with a £7.5 million profit a year earlier, in line with management expectations. It expects to see a significant reduction in expenditure having moved into collating phases at its copper and base metal projects.

Chairman Mark Hohnen said: “With our rapidly advancing portfolio of projects encompassing a truly world class uranium project as well as copper, zinc, lead and gold, which continue to deliver strong results, I am confident that Kalahari will build further on its successes over the coming year and I look forward to updating shareholders on a regular basis.”

I hold EXT


----------



## bigdog (2 April 2009)

More news on EXT with concern "The unusual situation is further complicated by the government of Iran, which is Rio's joint venture partner on the Rossing mine"!

http://www.financialpost.com/news-sectors/story.html?id=1453493
*Canadian miner defies Rio Tinto over Namibia*

Peter Koven, Financial Post  
Wednesday, April 01, 2009

*A group of investors are engaged in a battle of wills with mining giant Rio Tinto Ltd., which they feel is trying to get control of a prized uranium deposit without paying a full price for it.*

The group includes Canadian mining entrepreneur Stephen Dattels, who has invested heavily in the project in recent days and wants to see it properly auctioned off. Also lingering in the background is the government of Iran, which is involved with Rio Tinto and has a controversial nuclear program.

The project in question is the Rossing South deposit in Namibia. It is controlled by a Toronto-listed company, Extract Resources Ltd., which is based in Perth and is 40%-owned by London-based Kalahari Minerals PLC.

Recent drilling has confirmed that Rossing South is a world-class resource. That drew the interest of Rio Tinto, which already owns the nearby Rossing uranium mine (together with the Iranian government and other investors).

Rio acquired stakes in Extract and Kalahari last year. It then supported a merger between the two miners, which would have allowed it to buy shares in the combined company without being subject to a 20% cap under Australian takeover provisions. The merger was called off over concerns that Rio could get control of the company without paying a premium for it.

Now Rio is talking to other Extract and Kalahari shareholders to try to gain support for a joint venture that would allow it to run Rossing South. But it is having little success.

*"Why should Rio Tinto be able to muscle the shareholders of Extract and Kalahari around to suit its own benefit? In my point of view there is a much better alternative, which is to have both companies sold to the highest bidder," Mr. Dattels, one of the key executives at Toronto-based Barrick Gold Corp. in its formative days, said in an interview.*

Mr. Dattels sold uranium company UraMin Inc. for US$2.5-billion in 2007, and he is convinced that Rossing South is the next big thing. He bought major interests in Extract and Kalahari through two mining companies that he runs, and believes there are many potential buyers for the deposit.

*"This could easily wind up being the most valuable uranium deposit in the world," he said.*

One of the shareholders Rio Tinto was talking to is Toronto-based NWT Uranium Corp., which has an indirect stake in Kalahari. But those talks broke off abruptly, and NWT issued an extraordinary statement on Monday night saying it had "concern with certain questionable acts by Rio management which were not in keeping with the spirit of the discussions."

John Zorbas, managing director at NWT, said that he would also like to see Rossing South sold through a "serious bid" or an auction. He declined to comment on Rio Tinto's conduct.

The unusual situation is further complicated by the government of Iran, which is Rio's joint venture partner on the Rossing mine. In Rio's last annual report, the company stated that is transferring its interest in Extract into the Rossing mine joint venture, effectively putting it in the hands of the Iranian government and other investors.


----------



## bigdog (6 April 2009)

*EXT is now getting serious about the Rossing South Uranium Project!*

The market liked that ANN wih share price up 7% which just ahead of market 6% increase:
EXT   	$5.35  	  +0.350   	  +7.00%   with high of $	5.42   	613,781 shares  	$3,216,163  @	06-Apr 11:28:10 AM

ASX ANN today
06-04-2009 08:49 AM  	 EXT  	  *GRD Minproc awarded contract for Rossing South Project *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00942159

GRD Minproc awarded contract for Extract Resources Rossing South Uranium Project   Engineering and project delivery company GRD Minproc, a subsidiary of GRD Limited (ASX: GRD), will conduct the feasibility study for Extract Resources Rossing South Uranium Project in Namibia.   

Extract Resources has chosen GRD Minproc to undertake both the preliminary and definitive feasibility studies required for the development of the Rossing South deposit located in central west Namibia.  

GRD Limited Chief Executive Cliff Lawrenson said GRD Minproc was excited to be assisting Extract Resources in the development of what is regarded as a world-class resource. Drilling results indicate Rossing South is the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia.  

The GRD Minproc team will manage the study and undertake design work for the process plant and infrastructure.  

“Our engineering team has the technical expertise and experience to help Extract Resources develop the Rossing South deposit. GRD Minproc has demonstrated uranium capability and has carried out work on four projects in Namibia ranging from studies to full EPCM work,” Mr Lawrenson said.  

“Rossing South represents a healthy addition to our pipeline of work that continues to grow across a range of commodities and locations.”


----------



## chiraag (9 April 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas as to why this has taken such a hit today? 
It's down about 18% so far!

Thinking I should've banked my profits when I had the chance.


----------



## tambo66 (9 April 2009)

_Thinking I should've banked my profits when I had the chance._
Maybe, maybe not, if you had you could do even better, long term this has potential to be a big fight for control between RIO and several others with in ground values way above the current price.
Personally, I am hanging in for the fight, even if my holding is puny compared to most others.


----------



## Scorez (9 April 2009)

Greetings fellow EXT holders - also concerned about this pullback/ spectacular dump - was awesome to watch albeit painful - some folks needed to fund their Easter trip to Bahamas? or maybe wish to impress their spouses with loads of chocolate eggs... of the like that need a semi-trailer to deliver... Hmm..

Note that at 12:14:16 and 12:09:24 two XT trades went through (buys), 100 thou and 150 thou respectively at $5.05 and $5.04 respectively. Could've been the weekly accumulation for the big boys (saw a mill share trade go through the other week) - but one wonders... did they go short? - or their buddies previously? If not, still indicates strength.

A lot of the larger parcels sold off (well, multi 1000 share lots) appear to be XT - could be a red herring but the plot thickens.

Interestingly KAH on the London Exchange has had a 10pt gap down on open and a further 10pt sell off before bouncing, seems to be holding up though - session not finished yet, climbing marginly. Related? Watch this space.

Very curious - fingers on those stop loss triggers eh...

Good luck to all holders.

Cheers,
Scorez


----------



## bigdog (10 April 2009)

ASX ANN yesterday
09-04-2009 04:04 PM  	 EXT  	  Change in substantial holding 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00943589

Polo Resources continue to buy EXT and during April 1 to April 7 increased their shareholding from 7.8% to 9.16% (20.4 million shares).  They would have purchased around levels below which is above the April 9 close of $3.95.

Date.....  	Close  
7-Apr-09	 5.30 
6-Apr-09	 5.27 
3-Apr-09	 5.00 
2-Apr-09	 4.70 
1-Apr-09	 4.60 


I was out yesterday and shocked to see EXT closing at   	$3.95  	  -$1.150   	  -22.55%   

The lower SP must be attractive for Polo to continue buying!!!


----------



## shag (11 April 2009)

if anyone was overly keen to buy, it wouldnt have dropped like a stone, and ended near its lows.
shows what happens when an absense of any big buyers and analysts sell recommendations.
rio will have plans to sort out any intermediatary leaches. they are in no hurry.


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2009)

This was always on the cards and mentioned some time ago in this thread. It's just ran further than expected, which results in larger than expected corrections. Let's hope for long term buy and holders this doesn't go the way of many other stocks that have ran up 100's of % before a 'top' is reached. See BMN, MAK, SMM, PDN, FMG charts for examples. Just where is support on the way back down?


----------



## Black Range (12 April 2009)

Here's Thursday's action to analyze, Chart shows that the intense selling began at around 1.00p.m., the bulk of the larger Trades occurred prior to the sell-off.

One seems to feel it could well have been Initial profit taking, culminating in triggering Stop Losses, in turn causing the "Domino Effect" Panic !!!

Tuesday's Open will be the Test.

Thursday 9th April Intra-Day Chart





Thursday's Stats....
No. of Trades: 1135
Volume: 2,430,797 ( 1.49 X Average Daily Vol )
Opening Price: $5.000
High Price: $5.150
Low Price: $3.780
Closing Price: $3.950


----------



## shag (15 April 2009)

i didnt look at yr graph too hard, but i thought it was later, say 2pm or after it got hammered. i guess that could have been the stop losses.
late in the day, late in the week to get nailed.
i wondered if it was someone sending a signal.


----------



## bigdog (16 April 2009)

*POLO Resources continue to buy EXT*

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/April2009/15/c2017.html

TORONTO, April 15 /CNW/ - Polo Resources Limited announces that on April 15, 2009 it acquired 250,000 fully paid ordinary shares of Extract Resources Limited (TSX: EXT ASX: EXT) ("Extract"), through the facilities of the Australia Stock Exchange at a price of AUS$3.65 dollars per share (or Cdn.$3.18 based on the Bank of Canada noon rate of Cdn.$0.8699 per AUS$1.00).

These shares, together with shares already owned by certain associates of Polo Resources, totalling 22,521,700 shares, represent approximately 10.1% of Extract's fully paid ordinary shares outstanding, based on Extract's public disclosure. The shares have been acquired for investment purposes. Depending on market conditions, Polo Resources Limited may acquire additional Extract fully paid ordinary shares.

EXT today down 0.44 to close at $3.46


----------



## bigdog (18 April 2009)

*Stephen Dattles continues buying EXT and KAH! *

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...nterest-in-kalahari-minerals-to-984-1262.html
Friday, April 17, 2009
*Emerging Metals ups interest in Kalahari Minerals to 9.84%*

*Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH) continues to be a much sought after share.* 

Emerging Metals (AIM: EML) announced that it has acquired a further 1.78 million shares, increasing its stake to 17.6 million shares, or 9.84% of the Company. Stephen Dattles, Co-Chairman of Emerging Metals is also Chairman of Polo Resources, which holds a 5.7% stake in Extract Resources (ASX, TSX: EXT).   

It is worth reminding readers that Kalahari Minerals key investment is a 38.68% stake in Extract Resources.   Rio Tinto (LSE, ASX: RIO) is a significant shareholder in both companies, with a 15.8% interest in Kalahari Minerals and 15.6% interest in Extract Resources.  Niger Uranium (AIM: URU) has a 15.5% stake in Kalahari Minerals.

Extract Resources main focus is the Husab uranium project in Namibia which contains the Rossing South, Ida Dome and Hildenhof prospects, and is located directly south of Rio Tinto's world class Rossing Mine.

At Rossing South, an initial resource estimate of 108 million pounds of U3O8 at a grade of 430 parts per million was announced in January 2009 for Zone 1, whilst at Ida Dome, a 25.1 million pounds of U3O8 has been defined, effectively giving Extract a total resource of 133.1 million pounds.  An update on the resource at ‘Zone 2’ is expected in summer 2009.


----------



## bigdog (27 April 2009)

Another VG ASX ANN for Extract

Date-----  	 Close   	Volume  
24-Apr-09	 4.49 	362,670
23-Apr-09	 4.27 	574,672
22-Apr-09	 3.76 	202,303
21-Apr-09	 3.73 	278,043
20-Apr-09	 4.05 	790,077
17-Apr-09	 3.65 	645,864
16-Apr-09	 3.46 	966,489
15-Apr-09	 3.90 	1,267,701
14-Apr-09	 3.96 	983,922

Todays volume is low so far!!
EXT   	4.75  	  +0.260   	  +5.79%   	  	79,552 shares 	$369,462 @  	27-Apr 10:41:45 AM

27-04-2009 10:45 AM  	 EXT  	  Rossing South - Update and Renewal of EPL3138 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00947082

*Rossing South Update *
South Perth, Western Australia – April 27 2009 – Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced further broad, high grade chemical assay results from Rossing South and the renewal of EPL3138.  

*Highlights:* 


Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy confirms renewal of EPL3138 (which includes the Rossing South deposit). 

Rossing South Zone 2 drilling is progressing on schedule and continues to encounter zones of massive high grade alaskite-hosted uranium mineralisation. 

Rossing South Zone 1 drilling results further define and extend the known mineralisation.

Seven drill rigs now operating on site (5 RC + 2 Diamond). 

Exploration drilling that will explore to the west of Zone 1 and south of Zone 2 has commenced.

Refer the linked ASX ANN document for:
 "Chemical assay results not previously reported from Rossing South include: "

*These results reconfirm that Rossing South is the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia and that it continues to evolve into one of the largest uranium deposits in the world. *


----------



## bigdog (27 April 2009)

SP today EXT   	4.98  	  +0.490   	  +10.91%   	high of  	5.00  	381,993 shares  	$1,833,681 @ 	27-Apr 04:42:14 PM

Date----- Close Volume
24-Apr-09 4.49 362,670
23-Apr-09 4.27 574,672
22-Apr-09 3.76 202,303
21-Apr-09 3.73 278,043
20-Apr-09 4.05 790,077
17-Apr-09 3.65 645,864
16-Apr-09 3.46 966,489
15-Apr-09 3.90 1,267,701
14-Apr-09 3.96 983,922

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...sing-confirms-world-class-potential-1329.html

Monday, April 27, 2009
*Kalahari Minerals said Rossing South uranium deposit progressing, confirms world-class potential*

Kalahari Minerals PLC (AIM: KAH) said 38.68 percent controlled Extract Resources reported that drilling at the Rossing South Zone 2 is progressing on schedule and continues to encounter zones of massive high grade uranium mineralisation, and that the Namibian government has renewed the exploration licence.

The news lifted the stock, and Kalahari was trading up more than 8 percent in midmorning deals.

Drilling results from Rossing South Zone 1 further define and extend the known mineralisation, Extract said.

Latest chemical assay results from Zone 2 include a 49 metres intersection at 1,307 parts per million triuranium octoxide and 21 metres at 3,920 ppm.  In Zone 1, drilling encountered 41 metres at 1,131 ppm, 16 metres at 2,071 ppm and 106 metres at 514 ppm U308.

These results reconfirm that Rossing South is the highest grade granite hosted uranium deposit in Namibia and that it continues to evolve into one of the largest uranium deposits in the world, Extract said.

A resource estimate for the Zone 2 will be announced in August 2009.  Exploration drilling that will explore to the west of Zone 1 and south of Zone 2 has commenced.

Rossing South is located wholly within EPL3138. The license for EPL3138 has been renewed by the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy (MME) for an additional period of two years.


----------



## bigdog (29 April 2009)

ASX ANN today

29/04/2009  	    	Change in substantial holding 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00948070

Polo Resources buys more shares in EXT
-- now holding 23.2 million shares (10.17%)
-- Polo buying daily parcels in range of 10,000 to 960,000 during past two weeks!!


----------



## bigdog (30 April 2009)

Polo Resources buys 2.8m Extract Resources shares

Polo Resources bought 2,774,201 Extract Resources shares between April 8 and 27, increasing from 20,443,499 shares (9.16%) to 23,217,700 shares (10.17%).

With Polo buying shares, one would expect the SP to increase!

The 2,774,201 shares equals 29% of the 9,712,810 shares traded during the above period!


----------



## bigdog (4 May 2009)

EXT up 5 cents to $4.97 at 11:46 AM today

*My reading of the following AIM ANN for Kalahari Minerals (KAH) is not to sell your EXT shares.  

Polo has been acquiring and KAH is to acquire more EXT shares "to maintain is its stake in Extract"*

http://www.morningstar.co.uk/uk/News/NewsFeedItem.aspx?id=77515576971126

1st May 2009 18:07

Kalahari Minerals plc ('Kalahari' or 'the Company')

Placing to raise approximately £17.89 million


Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed mining exploration group with a portfolio of uranium, copper and base metal interests in Namibia, announces that it has conditionally raised approximately £17.89 million (before expenses) by way of a placing by Ambrian Partners Limited and Mirabaud Securities plc ("the Joint Brokers") of 17,890,000 new ordinary shares of 1 pence each in the capital of the Company ("the Placing Shares"), with new and existing shareholders at a price of 100 pence per Placing Share ("the Placing Price") ("the Placing").   *It is intended that the net proceeds of the Placing will be used to provide Kalahari with the capacity, to the extent that it is able, maintain its stake in Extract Resources Ltd (ASX and TSX: EXT) ("Extract").* 


Kalahari Chairman Mark Hohnen said, *"The aggressive exploration programme underway at Husab continues to churn out excellent results, particularly at the Rossing South target, which we believe has the potential to become one of the largest uranium deposits in the world. With this in mind, our shareholders expressed an interest in maintaining Kalahari's position in Extract to support its growth, so we were delighted to raise this money, which will enable us to do just that.* We were also pleased to attract new institutions, which have also recognised the opportunity to become involved in such an exciting project and support the Placing, which was considerably oversubscribed."


The Placing is conditional, inter alia, upon the Company obtaining general issuance authorities from the shareholders of the Company (“the Shareholders") at the Company's annual general meeting (“the AGM"). The AGM is to be held on 12 May 2009 at 10 a.m. at the offices of Lawrence Graham LLP, 4 More London Riverside, London SE1 2AU, notice of which was sent to Shareholders on 17 April 2009 (“the Notice"). At the time the Notice was sent, the directors of the Company (“the Directors") had no intention of undertaking a Placing. However, following the publication of updated drilling results by Extract on 27 April 2009 and the subsequent increase in the share price of both Extract and the Company, it was apparent that there was sufficient interest in the market for the Company to raise further funds. In the circumstances, the Directors considered that it was appropriate and prudent to take advantage of the opportunity that has arisen.



The Placing represents approximately 10 per cent. of the issued share capital of the Company and following Admission, the Placing Shares will represent 9.1 per cent. of the enlarged issued share capital. 


The Placing is further conditional on admission of the Placing Shares being admitted to AIM ("Admission").  It is expected that Admission will occur, and dealings in the Placing Shares will commence, at 8.00 a.m. on 15 May 2009. 


The Placing Shares will, when issued, rank pari passu in all respects with the existing issued shares of Kalahari, including the right to receive any dividends and other distributions declared following Admission. 


Under the terms of the Placing the Company has agreed to issue to the Joint Brokers 447,250 warrants each ("the Warrants") to subscribe for ordinary shares of 1 pence each in the Company ("the Ordinary Shares").  The Warrants have an exercise price of 100 pence per Ordinary Share.  The Warrants will be exercisable at any time until 1st May 2011. Following the allotment of the Placing Shares the Company will have insufficient issuance authorities to grant the Warrants and it is agreed that the Warrants will be issued conditional upon Shareholder approval. It is intended that a circular shall be sent to Shareholders shortly convening a general meeting proposing such authorities and replacing the general authority proposed at the AGM which is being fully utilised in the Placing.


----------



## bigdog (6 May 2009)

Two ASX ANN today

The market did not get excited about the ANN!!!
EXT   	$4.95  	  -0.250   	  -4.81%   	 high of $5.15 & low of  	$4.80  	413,240 shares  	$2,062,669  @	06-May 04:10:39 PM


06-05-2009 11:54 AM  	 EXT  	  Rossing South Metallurgical Test Results Update 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00950693

*Highlights*

Preliminary comminution results received from Feasibility level metallurgical test work on samples from Rossing South Zone 1.

Detailed mineralogical analysis of Rossing South Zone 1 and Zone 2 identifies uraninite as the dominant uranium bearing mineral.

High uranium recoveries expected from an acid leach processing plant.

Background statement:
A comprehensive metallurgical test work program based on NQ core from 19 drill holes is in progress with the bulk of the comminution testwork completed.  These drill holes provide representative samples along strike and at varying depths of the known extents of uranium mineralisation at Rossing South Zone 1.


06-05-2009 12:27 PM  	 EXT  	  Rothschild Appointed as Strategic Adviser 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00950711

s a result of this the Board now considers that it is an appropriate time to engage the services of a highly qualified independent adviser to assist with determining strategies and to consider all scenarios in the development of the Company without compromising the interests of stakeholders.

In this regard the Board is pleased to announce that it has selected Rothschild Australia Limited to act as its corporate adviser in undertaking a strategic review of the various options that are presenting themselves. The Company believes that such a review will also facilitate the early development of the Rossing South Project.


----------



## bigdog (13 May 2009)

AFR Acticle today where I can not obtain the full story!

Canadian articles!!

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/2324250/

*Everyone wants a cut of the yellowcake*
Tue. May 12, 2009; Posted: 09:40 PM 

May 12, 2009 (The Australian Financial Review - ABIX via COMTEX) -- EXRLF | Quote | Chart | News | PowerRating -- Rio Tinto acquired a blocking stake in Extract Resources and Kalahari Minerals, its 38 per cent stockholder, in 2008 in order to gain access to a strategic uranium deposit in Namibia. However, leading uranium producers now aim to acquire Extract. Canadian mining entrepreneur Stephen Dattels is agitating for the sale of Extract and Kalahari.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/2324256/
*Miners are drawing attention with powerful gains*
Tue. May 12, 2009; Posted: 09:44 PM 

May 12, 2009 (The Australian Financial Review - ABIX via COMTEX) -- EXRLF | Quote | Chart | News | PowerRating -- Profit taking is set to dominate the small capitalization stocks sector after a nine-week rally increased its value by 40%. Analysts believe that the sector is focused too much on China's demand. Favoured stocks include Emmerson Resources, Extract Resources and Texon Petroleum.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/2248719/

Extract Resources
Tue. March 31, 2009; Posted: 06:22 AM 

LONDON, Mar 31, 2009 (Dow Jones Commodities News via Comtex) -- POLJF | Quote | Chart | News | PowerRating -- Edited Press Release 
Polo Resources announced Tuesday that as at March 27, it, together with its Executive Chairman Stephen R. Dattels and Deputy Chairman Neil Herbert, (directly and indirectly) owned a relevant interest in 12,608,239 ordinary shares of Extract Resources Limited ("Extract") representing 5.7 % of the issued ordinary share capital of Extract. 

Dattels, Executive Chairman, said: 

"Polo has made a strategic decision to refocus its human and financial resources in the uranium sector. Polo's previously announced agreement with Berkeley Resources Ltd. was the initial step in the Company's programme of acquisitions. 

"The investment in Extract, the owner of the Rossing South uranium deposit in Namibia, is a further major commitment of Polo's financial resources in what the Directors believe could be the largest uranium discovery in the world. We believe Rio Tinto's 15.57% shareholding in Extract represents an endorsement of Extract's prospects and of the Rossing South deposit in particular, Polo considers it necessary for Kalahari and Extract to remain independent from Rio in order for them to fully secure the inherent value of Extract's projects for their shareholders. Polo understands that Kalahari shareholders voiced the same concerns when they refused to endorse the potential merger between Extract and Kalahari over concerns that Rio Tinto could emerge with a controlling interest. In the opinion of Polo this would be "value destructive" to Extract shareholders. An additional concern is the fact that Rio Tinto's Extract shareholding has or may be transferred to The Rossing Joint Venture which is 15% owned by the Government of Iran. Any such transfer would normally require the prior consent of the Australian Treasurer under Australian foreign investment laws and it is unclear if this approval has or will be obtained. The Directors of Polo further believe that there are many better alternatives to create value for Extract shareholders than a joint venture with Rio Tinto", said Dattels.


----------



## bigdog (25 May 2009)

ASX ANN
25-05-2009 10:01 AM  EXT  Request for Trading Halt  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00955488

"The Company is in dispute with its major shareholder, Kalarari Uranium Limited and advice and clarification is being sort in relation to this matter."

970


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2009)

bigdog said:


> ASX ANN
> 25-05-2009 10:01 AM  EXT  Request for Trading Halt
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00955488
> 
> ...



You know this company pretty well bigdog, what do you think is the issue, and why the trading halt? Cheers, kennas


----------



## bigdog (26 May 2009)

kennas said:


> You know this company pretty well bigdog, what do you think is the issue, and why the trading halt? Cheers, kennas




I do not know the reason for the dispute.

My guess is the composition of the board which was supposedly resolved in March 2009!

My other concerns is with the possibility of Polo siding with Kalahari.
-- Polo has 10.17% plus Kalahari has 38% equals more clout!\

139


----------



## bigdog (27 May 2009)

bigdog said:


> Originally Posted by kennas
> You know this company pretty well bigdog, what do you think is the issue, and why the trading halt? Cheers, kennas
> 
> My guess is the composition of the board which was supposedly resolved in March 2009!
> ...




EXT ann issued 27-05-2009 10:11 AM and EXT ANN 27-05-2009 06:54 PM   Response to ASX Query  regarding the first ANN issued today and the materiality of the March 2009 board agreements and advice to ASX!!!

*27-05-2009 10:11 AM  EXT  Requisitions for Board Changes  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00956160

*REQUISITIONS FOR BOARD CHANGES *
Extract Resources Limited (“Extract” or “the Company”) advises that on 22 May 2009, it received a requisition from Kalahari Mineral plc and its wholly owned subsidiary, Kalahari Uranium Limited (“Kalahari”), pursuant to section 249D of the Corporations Act 2001, requesting that the Company convene a meeting of shareholders to consider a resolution for the removal of Mr Peter Thomas McIntyre as a director of Extract and a resolution for the appointment of Mr Mark Ainsworth Hohnen as a director of Extract. 

The Company considers the requisition from Kalahari to be a breach of an agreement reached between Extract and Kalahari (dated 25 February 2009), under which Kalahari agreed to withhold from requisitioning any further meetings of Extract shareholders for the purpose of removing members of the Board of Extract. Extract has sought to engage with Kalahari on this matter in order to avoid further legal action, however recent discussions have been unsuccessful in aiming to resolve the dispute. The Company is now seeking legal advice in relation to these matters and will keep shareholders informed in due course. 

The Company has also been made aware that Polo Resources Limited is intending to requisition a meeting for the appointment of Mr Stephen Roland Dattels. To date no formal requisition notice has been received. In addition the Company has been advised that in view of the above proposed board changes, Rio Tinto has requested for a representative of Rio to be appointed as a director. The Board of Extract has expressed concern that the proposed changes would result in the independent non-executive directors becoming a minority on the Board. 

The Board would like to reassure shareholders that the Company remains focused on the successful development of the world class Rossing South Project in Namibia. The Board continues to work with Rothschild to formulate a strategy that is in the best interests of all stakeholders. 


*27-05-2009 06:54 PM  EXT  Response to ASX Query  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00956401

refer file dispayed

342


----------



## bigdog (28 May 2009)

The market liked this ANN after opening 15 cents down!!
EXT  $4.98 +$0.080  +1.63%  high of $5.00 and low of $4.75 200,083 shares $982,806 @ 28-May 10:28:18 AM 

*28-05-2009 10:06 AM  EXT  Rossing South - Exceptional Assay Results  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00956533

MEDIA RELEASE Rossing South Zone 1 and Zone 2 – exceptional assay results South Perth, Western Australia – May 28 2009 – Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced some of the best chemical assay results received thus far from Rossing South.

*Highlights:*
• Rossing South Zone 1 and Zone 2 drilling results continue to confirm and increase the known dimensions of uranium mineralisation with multiple, high grade results.
• Zone 2 maiden resource on track for August 2009.
• Exploration drilling south of Zone 2 intersects anomalous uranium mineralisation 1.6 kilometres south of the previous limit of drilling.

Chemical assay results not previously reported from Rossing South include:
3650 ppm, 3802 ppm, 2752 ppm

The consistent return of wide zones of strong uranium mineralisation from Rossing South support the Company’s view that the 100% owned Husab Uranium Project is part of one of the largest uranium mineral systems in the world. Managing Director, Peter McIntyre, said “that the mining optimization of Zones 1 and 2 promises to be a very interesting exercise. The consistent broad intersections of higher-grade mineralisation, gives us the flexibility of considering a number of optimization models. Every scenario we have been looking at, however, presents Rossing South as being a very large uranium producer.”

*Resource Definition Update*
Six drill rigs are dedicated to resource drilling at Rossing South. One RC rig is drilling step out holes at the southern end of Zone 1, to extend mineralisation to the south. One diamond rig is completing resource extension holes. An updated resource estimate for Zone 1 will be completed in the next three months.

Three RC rigs continue drilling resource definition holes on a 100m x 100m pattern over Zone 2. One diamond rig is completing resource extension holes. Numerous significant chemical assay results have been returned which confirm the geological model of a gently dipping, open antiform with a shallow northerly plunge. The majority of uranium mineralisation intersected to date has been on the east limb of the antiform. Figure 1 provides an update of drilling progress and Figure 2 shows a representative Zone 2 cross section.

Drilling rates remain on track to enable the Company to define a maiden Zone 2 resource by end August 2009.

Chemical assay results and handheld spectrometer readings from Zone 1 and Zone 2 continue to confirm the presence of broad, high grade alaskite-hosted uranium mineralisation. Both zones remain open along strike and down dip with ongoing drilling expected to increase the known dimensions of uranium mineralisation. A full list of recently received and previously unreported chemical assay results is shown in Appendix 2.
405


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2009)

Amazing intersections bigdog. This could turn into the largest U mine on the planet. Incredible. Chart wize, lots of resistance building up around the $5.20-30 mark. I'd expect a decent wsing up once that's cracked. But golly, what's the market cap now? For an explorer?


----------



## bigdog (28 May 2009)

More on for the "control" of EXT - exciting stuff!!

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page72103?oid=83829&sn=Detail

*DATTELS MOVE 
Battle for Rossing South uranium control hotting up*

Polo Resources - a 9.1% holder in uranium explorer Extract Resources - is requesting a seat on the latter's board for Stephen Dattels, stirring control speculation.

Author: Lawrence Williams
Posted:  Tuesday , 26 May 2009 

LONDON -  

In the latest move to try and gain an advantage in how the very exciting Rossing South uranium deposit in Namibia will proceed, AIM listed Polo Resources, which holds 9.1% of Extract Resources - the controlling company for the Rossing South deposit - has asked for an Extraordinary General Meeting to elect its Executive Chairman, London-based Canadian lawyer, Stephen Dattels, to the Extract board of directors.

There are three major players in the battle for control of Extract.  First and foremost, Kalahari Minerals owns 39.6% of Extract, but in turn Rio Tinto, which has the huge Rossing Uranium mine, one of the world's largest, located just to the north of Extract's land holdings, owns 15.8% percent of Kalahari Minerals and a further 15.3% of Extract directly.  The second major player is, of course Polo with the aforementioned 9.1%, while Dattels himself owns 0.9%.

The recent Polo and Dattels purchases of Extract stock are of particular interest as Dattels has an impressive track record in Namibian uranium development.  He was founder and executive deputy chairman of UraMin which was picked up by French nuclear giant Areva for a cool $2.5 billion primarily for its Trekkopje uranium project.  Dattels is reputed to have made $100 million personally from the transaction.

Extract's Rossing South deposits are part of its huge Husab land position, which also has other significant uranium discoveries on it.  In January this year, Extract annaounced an initial resource estimate, following JORC Code and Canadian NI 43-101 guidelines of 108 million pounds U3O8 at a grade of 430ppm.  This estimate is only in Zone 1 of what Extract calls the Rossing South deposit.  A second zone a short distance away is also estimated to contain over 100 million pounds U3O8 and the next resource announcement due later this year is expected to be considerably larger as drilling continues to define the resource.

Rossing South is thus turning out to be one of Namibia's biggest uranium deposits to date - and there are a number of other highly promising ones in the African nation as well see: Namibia: uranium's new haven. Hot sector, hot stories.  

But of particular interest to investors is the way the battle for control will pan out.  Dattels says, in a statement published today "Polo is committed to seeing the development of the Rossing South Deposit owned by Extract as a stand-alone operation. Work undertaken by Polo's technical advisor on a conceptual plan for the Rossing South Deposit, based on publicly available information, indicates that production is feasible as early as Q4 2011. This may be achievable as a 100% heap leaching operation, depending on the scheduling and results of feasibility work being undertaken by Extract." 

Given the project's relative accessibility, it is possible that matters could move ahead this fast, but it is perhaps doubtful it will.  Rio Tinto is also obviously keen to get its hands on the project and integrate operations with its existing Rossing operation, but it has other financing problems at present and may wish to delay any definitive moves on Rossing South until it is in a better financial position. 

In this respect Dattels' current play is an opportune one - and may force Rio's hand - and leave Dattels himself with yet another big Namibian uranium payout.


----------



## bigdog (29 May 2009)

*Looks like the action is just beginning for the control of EXT in the after close trading (850,701 shares traded) plus three late special sales (465,471 shares)!!!*

*SP closed today +10.89%*
EXT  5.50 +0.540  +10.89%  $1,265,430 $6,672,050 @ 29-May 04:36:09 PM
-- this volume excludes the THREE special sale volumes and values!  

*There was three late special sales:--*
Time..……	 Price 	Volume	Value	Condition*Codes
17:16:00	 5.50 	38,711	212,911	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
16:56:00	 5.50 	213,380	2,133,802	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
16:36:00	 5.50 	213,380	2,133,802	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed

*The trades over 10,000 shares after close at 16:10 were:* 

Time..……	 Price 	Volume	Value	Condition*Codes
16:56:00	 5.50 	213,380	2,133,802	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
16:36:00	 5.50 	213,380	2,133,802	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
16:10:42	 5.50 	90,000	495,000	
16:10:42	 5.50 	79,422	436,821	
16:10:42	 5.50 	44,000	242,000	
16:10:42	 5.50 	40,000	220,000	
16:10:42	 5.50 	30,000	165,000	
16:10:42	 5.50 	26,526	145,893	
16:10:42	 5.50 	16,805	92,428	
16:10:42	 5.50 	16,744	92,092	
16:10:42	 5.50 	10,578	58,179

EXT SP and Volumes for the past ten days!
Date…..	Close	Volume
28-May-09	 4.96 	615,147
27-May-09	 4.90 	1,225,730
26-May-09	 5.01 	0 --- trading halt
25-May-09	 5.01 	0 --- trading halt
22-May-09	 5.01 	181,476
21-May-09	 5.15 	195,582
20-May-09	 5.15 	380,131
19-May-09	 4.94 	221,852
18-May-09	 4.80 	66,151
15-May-09	 4.75 	70,160

659


----------



## bigdog (30 May 2009)

*Who was the buyer of EXT late yesterday after the close on the ASX?*

http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...gister-through-regent-pacific-group-5869.html

Friday, May 29, 2009

*Stephen Dattels appears on Kalahari Minerals register through Regent Pacific Group*
by Proactiveinvestors

Hong Kong mining investment house, Regent Pacific Group (HK0575) was confirmed as a significant shareholder in Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH) today.  On first instance, it is not entirely clear why an Asian focused group has built up a 3.52% equity stake in Kalahari Minerals. 

Regent Pacific initially invested £4 million (4 million shares at 100 pence per share) through a recent placing completed by Kalahari Minerals, and it was announced today that it had acquired just over 3 million additional shares. 

Regent Pacific Group is a diversified mining group focused on the Asian Pacific region. Its principal assets are located in Yunnan Province, Inner Mongolia and Xinjiang Province, China.  

Among the group’s investments is a 40% stake in a copper-zinc-lead-gold-silver volcanic massive sulphide (VMS) mine, a 97.5% stake in a Yinzishan Mine and a “majority interest” in an opencut thermal coal project.  The company also had a 25% stake in West China Coke and 100% of the Zhun Dong underground coal project.

Regent’s investments do not stop there however. According to the company’s website, it also holds a 49.99% stake in BetonMarkets, a fixed odd betting business, and a 4.64% stake in Red Dragon Resource Corp (TSX-V: DRA) a Canadian listed mineral exploration junior.

So why the sudden interest in Kalahari Minerals? Further digging on Regent Pacific Group’s website quickly provides the answer: Stephen Dattels. 

Mr. Dattels is Non-Executive Co-Chairman of Regent Pacific, and is also intertwined with Polo Resources (AIM: PRT) and Emerging Metals (AIM: EML) where he is also Chairman and Co-Chairman respectively.  

Polo Resources holds 9.08% of Extract Resources (TSX & ASX: EXT), and Mr. Dattels a further 0.9%.  Emerging Metals has a 9.84% stake in Kalahari Minerals.  Kalahari Minerals - if you didn’t already know - has a 38.68% stake in Extract Resources.

Therefore, Emerging Metals, Polo Resources, Regent Pacific and Stephen Dattels appear to directly hold a cumulative stake of 13.36% in Kalahari Minerals and 9.98% in Extract Resources.

If this wasn’t complicated enough, Regent Pacific also holds a 4.44% interest in Polo Resources!

The significance?  Extract Resources is drilling out what is considered to be the most significant uranium discovery in recent decades just south of the world class Rossing Mine operated by Rio Tinto (LSE: RIO). Rio Tinto has also built up a significant stake in both Kalahari Minerals and Extract Resources.   

As Extract Resources largest shareholder is Kalahari Minerals, it is apparent that Stephen Dattels is positioning himself quickly for the upcoming board room battle that is quickly unfolding as Kalahari Minerals and Stephen Dattels try to increase their influence on Extract’s board of directors.
937


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2009)

Could be the most parabolic chart of the past 6 months. Incredible. Broken up again yesterday, on a crap day.

What's the market cap now big dog.

I know how good the deposit is, but it's some time from producing isn't it?


----------



## bigdog (5 June 2009)

kennas said:


> Could be the most parabolic chart of the past 6 months. Incredible. Broken up again yesterday, on a crap day.
> 
> What's the market cap now big dog.
> 
> I know how good the deposit is, but it's some time from producing isn't it?



ASX ann today == 05-06-2009 08:42 AM  EXT  SandP Announces June SP/ASX Index Rebalance  

S&P/ASX 200 ADDITIONS
EXT Extract Resources Ltd

As of close June 4
Market Cap: $1,408,001,087 
Issued Shares: 228,571,605  

52-wk High 6.2400 
52-wk Low 0.7500 

Today high of $6.24
EXT  6.08 +0.240  +4.11%  high of 6.24 309,444 shares $1,907,108 $ 05-Jun 11:11:17 AM


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2009)

bigdog said:


> As of close June 4
> Market Cap: $1,408,001,087
> Issued Shares: 228,571,605



$1.4b!!!  

It's an explorer!!!!!!!

Does this concern you?

Or, is it worth this much at this point in it's cycle. And the market's?

Looks like it could have about 200m lbs ish potential to me at 500ppm plus grades.

Is there a peer comparison with a market cap?

Must keep into consideration future dilution to get to production....

Bloody amazing run. Great work! Hope you make a good sell decision, whenever that might be. Or, if you're buying and holding, it holds!!!


----------



## bigdog (5 June 2009)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-move-husab-uranium-project-forward-1648.html

Thursday, June 04, 2009

Kalahari welcomes Extract’s move to appoint Namibian executive team to move Husab uranium project forward

Kalahari Minerals PLC (AIM: KAH) welcomed the announcement by Extract resources Ltd (TSX, ASX: EXT) yesterday that it appointed of a Namibian-based executive management team.

Extract, in which Kalahari has a 38.85 percent stake, appointed two prominent Namibians as non-executive directors to the board in Steve Galloway as chairman and Inge Zaamwani-Kamwe. It has also approved the appointment of a strong local executive management team in support of the impending project approval and development phase of its Husab uranium project. 

New appointments will include a locally-based CEO for Swakop Uranium (Pty) Ltd, to guide the project development through the next critical phase. Extract will advertise the executive positions with a view to having a management team in place by mid-August, to accelerate the development of the project.

Kalahari said in today’s statement it applauds the fact that Extract has recognised and responded to its proposed organisational initiatives by announcing the appointment of a Namibian-based executive management team, which Kalahari has always believed to be critical for the development of Husab.

Kalahari will continue to lobby for the complete transferral of head office and all managerial and operational activity from Perth to Namibia as it believes this will be the best way to maximise the value of Extract's assets, and is the most sensible way to move forward in Namibia. Additionally, as part of its initiatives for the development of stronger relations in Namibia, the board of Kalahari will insist on Extract listing on the Namibian Stock Exchange, a process which Kalahari is committed to in its own right.

*KAH ANN*
4 June 2009

Kalahari Minerals plc (‘Kalahari’ or ‘the Company’)

Extract Appointment of Namibian Management Team

Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed mining exploration and evaluation group with a portfolio of uranium, copper and base metal interests in Namibia, notes Extract Resources Ltd’s (‘Extract’) announcement dated 3 June 2009.  The Board of Kalahari applauds the fact that Extract has recognised and responded to the Kalahari proposed organisational initiatives by announcing the appointment of a Namibian-based executive management team, which Kalahari has always believed to be critical for the development of the Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.


----------



## bigdog (9 June 2009)

Another great day for EXT shareholders 
--- does anyone else hold EXT apart from wife and myself?

EXT  6.46 +0.560  +9.49%  high of 6.54 815,335 shares $5,130,959 @ 09-Jun 04:10:18 PM 

There has been NO after close special trades today as at 4:36 PM

Market Capitalisation $1,469,715,420 
52 Week High 6.5400 (all time high today)
52 Week Low 0.7500

648


----------



## beerwm (9 June 2009)

yeah, EXT has been moving nicely, chart looks extremely bullish.

bought at 3.50

congrats bigdog, and all holders.


----------



## Uncle Barry (9 June 2009)

Good evening Big Dog.
There are a few old time holders of EXTRACT about and watching.

Myself, pre consod, average price 6.5 cents, now of course, 65 cents, and for some time I've had a silly smile on my face.

When I think of all the clever people who rubbished me and my thoughts on EXT's potential, months ago.

Kennas, 
with some research, you will find the potential of whats under EXTRACT's feet in Nam, is far, far more than just 200mil pound, hence the demand and interest in EXT stock as one of the great finds of U in the World.

Everybody I have contact with have not sold one share, in fact, they just buy more when ever funds are available.

Kindest regards,
UB


----------



## Boggo (9 June 2009)

beerwm said:


> yeah, EXT has been moving nicely, chart looks extremely bullish.




Very bullish, love it. Another nice price and volume breakout last Thursday after it took a breather.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## bigdog (10 June 2009)

Uncle Barry,

I recall your postings.

My wife bought back in 2003 at 2.7 cents (now 27 cents) 

My son and myself also hold.

EXT hit all time high today of $6.99 and currently $6.80.

There have been no offers for EXT yet!!!


----------



## bigdog (11 June 2009)

ASX ANN yesterday

10/06/2009    Ceasing to be a substantial holder  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00959674

Lodged because Chinalco has ceased to have an association with RIO and RIO have not sold their share holding.

EXT is currently down 11 cents at $6.84

The bar in Thailand has just opened and I now have access!
934


----------



## bigdog (15 June 2009)

ASX ANN today
15/06/2009    Change in substantial holding  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00960744

Kalarhari now hold 40.0% of EXT shares with prior notice at 39.11%

SP closed today EXT  $6.80 0.000  0.00%  high of 6.80 and low of $6.70 188,191 shares $1,272,637 15-Jun 04:13:52 PM 
-- the volume today compared to past 12 days!!

Date-----	 Close 	Volume
12-Jun-09	 6.80 	674,809
11-Jun-09	 6.75 	1,287,167
10-Jun-09	 6.95 	310,641
09-Jun-09	 6.46 	815,335
05-Jun-09	 5.90 	684,187
04-Jun-09	 5.84 	1,456,776
03-Jun-09	 5.43 	123,206
02-Jun-09	 5.34 	205,155
01-Jun-09	 5.32 	311,780
29-May-09	 5.50 	1,692,105
28-May-09	 4.96 	615,147
27-May-09	 4.90 	1,225,730


191


----------



## bigdog (16 June 2009)

SP EXT  6.75 -0.050  -0.74%  high of $6.75 low volume 319,297 $2,137,030  @ 16-Jun 04:10:44 PM 

ASX ANN after the close today!!

16-06-2009 05:18 PM  EXT  Managing Director to Resign 15 September 2009  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00961048

*Notification of Resignation as Managing Director – Mr Peter McIntyre*

Extract Resources Limited (“Extract” or “the Company”) has today been advised by Mr Peter McIntyre of his intention to resign from his position as Managing Director of Extract with effect from the 15th September 2009.

Mr McIntyre’s commitment for the next three months is of particular significance to the Company, with a number of key objectives on schedule for the Rossing South uranium project. This includes an updated resource statement for Zone 1, a maiden resource statement for Zone 2, and scoping study results from the first phase of the feasibility study. The Company is also well advanced with its strategic review being undertaken by Rothschild Australia.

The Board thanks Mr McIntyre for his contribution and recognises the significant achievements made by the Company under his stewardship over the last five years during which time the Company has moved from junior explorer to an ASX 200 company.

The Board will immediately commence its search for a suitably qualified replacement to ensure a smooth transition during the Company’s next phase of growth.


----------



## jeffstewart (16 June 2009)

What do we read into these recent announcements? Kalarahi increasing their hold and the managing director resigning?


----------



## bigdog (17 June 2009)

EXT SP today EXT  6.10 -0.650  -9.63%  high of 6.49 low of 6.09 178,039 shares  $1,121,983 @ b17-Jun 01:30:33 PM 

http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuId=32&ContentID=148715

*Extract board stoush ousts McIntyre*

17th June 2009, 8:45 WST 

The power struggle over Extract Resources has claimed its biggest scalp yet, with managing director Peter McIntyre to step down from the board of the uranium hopeful he helped build into a $1.5 billion market darling. 

Mr McIntyre was yesterday quick to describe his reasons for leaving as “personal” but the move is widely understood to be a direct response to attempts from major shareholder Kalahari Minerals to unseat him. 

Separately, a decision on whether the company’s other major shareholders, Rio Tinto and Polo Resources, will be granted board seats is expected within days, as Extract’s board struggles to resolve the corporate machinations that have dogged it for the past nine months. 

It was last night unclear if Kalahari boss Mark Hohnen will replace Mr McIntyre or if the company will seek an independent candidate. 

Mr McIntyre will stay on until September as Extract works towards a resource upgrade at its flagship Namibian uranium project. 

A circumspect Mr McIntyre told The West Australian he had “enjoyed every minute” of his six years at the company, which has grown from a uranium minnow. 

In the past 12 months its shares have jumped 474 per cent, compared to a 26 per cent fall on the wider market. 

Shares in Extract slipped 5 ¢ to $6.75 before the release of yesterday’s announcement.

KATE EMERY


----------



## Uncle Barry (17 June 2009)

Good afternoon BDog.
"Mr McIntyre will stay on until September "

Till the 15th of September, thats 3 months in the life of EXTRACT and in that time, ANYTHING can happen, with drilling happening all the time and more Corperate eyes watching and waiting.

Peter just walking away, myself I would find this very, very hard to think possible ! 
A man of his drive and ideas, I think he will not just walk away and give it all to someone who has done nothing.

I would suggest, stay tuned for more excitment and action from EXTRACT and Peter AND HIS TEAM over the next 3 months !

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## bigdog (18 June 2009)

SP EXT  6.59 +0.190  +2.97%  high 6.59 low of 6.15 284,899 shares $1,806,360 @ 18-Jun 04:10:24 PM  

ASX ANN after the close today!

18-06-2009 06:58 PM  EXT  *Additional Board Positions and Management Changes  *

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00961837

MEDIA RELEASE 
Additional Board Positions / Management Changes 

South Perth, Western Australia – June 18 2009, Extract Resources Limited (“Extract” or “the Company”) advises commencement of the process for appointing a Swakop Uranium CEO and local executive team to accelerate the development of the Rossing South deposit, a world-class uranium deposit discovered in 2008 immediately south of the famous Rossing mine. 

The Company is also well advanced with the prioritisation of the Strategic Review currently being conducted by Rothschild and with the scoping and feasibility studies being coordinated by GRD Minproc. 

To move the company into this new phase of development, the Board has decided to expand its composition to include nominated representatives of Polo Resources Limited and Rio Tinto Limited, both of which have significant shareholdings in Extract. The nominees to be appointed effective from or subsequent to 1 July 2009, subject to acceptances and other conditions being met, are respectively, Messrs Stephen Dattels and Chris Mc Fadden. 

The Board has, subject to conditions being met, further agreed to invite Kalahari Uranium Limited, which owns 40% of Extract's shares, to nominate an additional board representative to commence on or after 16 September 2009, such nomination is yet to be received and approved. In addition to the appointment of a CEO at Swakop Uranium, the Board will seek to appoint a replacement for the Managing Director of Extract, and will commence the search for a suitably qualified replacement immediately. 

The Board has consulted with the Government of the Republic of Namibia and with major shareholders in respect of these important developments. The result of consultation with shareholders is that the company expects the current requests to call shareholder meetings to be withdrawn. 

The Board is confident that the arrangements instituted around Mr McIntyre's departure and the actions already initiated around the fast-tracking of the development of Rossing South will ensure a smooth transition during the Company’s next phase of growth. It is worth repeating that Mr McIntyre’s commitment for the next three months and possibly beyond is of particular significance to the Company, with a number of key objectives on schedule for the Rossing South uranium project. These include an updated resource statement for Zone 1, a maiden resource statement for Zone 2, and scoping study results from the first phase of the feasibility study. 

*About Extract *
Extract Resources is an Australian-based uranium exploration company whose primary focus is in the African nation of Namibia. The Company’s principal asset is its 100% owned Husab Uranium Project which contains two known uranium deposit areas, Rossing South and Ida Dome. Extensive exploration potential also exists for new uranium discoveries.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2009)

I am absolutely gobsmacked. Who says stocks just don't go verticle forever?

Incredible. 

It's going to have a bigger mc than PDN soon..


----------



## Uncle Barry (21 June 2009)

Good morning Kennas and EXT'ers.
The excitment factor with EXTRACT
is,
they still have not drilled out, reads discovered the depth, width nor the length of the RZ find, be it 1, 2 or 3 or what ever comes futher to the south.

And this single find could be plus 15k's long by at least 1k wide !

Then of course the are off shoots like Salam and H still be be drilled out.

The Ida area, is still open at depth.
Plus the potential of the area around the old Ida mine.
Plus........

This lease area now it thought to hold one of the biggest deposits on high grade U bearning material in the World.

Exciting, you bet (wish I was a Geo working on the ground over there, as that would be an adventure of a lifetime)

AND
did I say they also hold another three leases, two of which have been granted and the other still under application.

AND
all over a sudden over the last few months investors both big and small have made the discovery, 

AND
found there is very little stock available free to buy or trade, from there it is a pure classic case of supply and demand factors in process.

There has been a few people about over the last couple of years trying their best to tell all the potential of whats under the feet of EXTRACT, however most people thought they were crazy or the tale/potential was impossible, reads too big, at the time (why, because these same people were too lazy to read and ask questions about what was clearly written in the Reports and then to do follow up research. )

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## tambo66 (21 June 2009)

Agreed, the potential quantity and quality of the U is incredible, but now Extract is officially in the top 200 the fundies need to look at it to maintain their positions. According to yesterday's papers EXT is #91, without mining anything or completing drilling.
Feel free to insert any superlatives you wish here.

[Long-term small holder]

DYOR


----------



## bigdog (22 June 2009)

Did anyone see the late after close sales on Friday!!!

What are we in for today????

Date--------	Time------	Price Quantity	Value ($)---	Conditions
19/06/2009	4:29 PM	$7.20	 50,000 	$360,000.00	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
19/06/2009	4:27 PM	$7.20	 48,430 	$348,696.00	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
19/06/2009	4:26 PM	$7.20	 79,614 	$573,220.80	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
19/06/2009	4:26 PM	$7.20	 322,197 	$2,319,818.40	Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed
19/06/2009	4:22 PM	$7.05	 19,183 	$135,259.33	Late Trade - Put Through,Crossed
19/06/2009	4:18 PM	$7.20	 20,050 	$144,360.00	Late Trade - Order Completion,Crossed
19/06/2009	4:10 PM	$7.20	 3,000 	$21,600.00

098


----------



## Uncle Barry (22 June 2009)

Good morning,
Big Dog,
"Did anyone see the late after close sales on Friday!!!"



Sure did !
Today, as expected a slight correction as the general market catches up with the $7.20.

All gooood !
And enjoying the ride.
Kind regards,
UB


----------



## bigdog (22 June 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good morning,
> Today, as expected a slight correction as the general market catches up with the $7.20.
> Kind regards,
> UB




UB, have you moved from Perth to Qld?

Are you still involved with fishing?

Can only recommend to EXT holders do not sell with the potential ahead!!


----------



## Uncle Barry (22 June 2009)

Good morning,
Big Dog.
I've never been to Perth, Queensland is far too nice a place to move from.

'Are you still involved with fishing?"

Never stopped 

Only fly fishing, be it for the saltwater or the sweetwater.

EXT'ing,
Todate what has been discovered on their leases is amazing, 
however
if we were to take the conditions that stopped anybody else finding the monster resourse, mainly the 'masking' effect, then read some Nam Govern, reports, 
then 
it is a fair and reasonable conclusion, that what has been discovered could be less that 50% of the potential. !

Then add, what has been discovered,
the width, the length and the DEPTH has not been discovered/reached yet.

HENCE
The demand on EXT stock by those who read and think a little,
PLUS, the potential to be one of the largest and easiest to mine U resourses in the World.

ONLY
increases the local and International demand for this stock.

WHICH
Coupled to the very limited supply of stock in loose hands only increases the share price.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## stompa (22 June 2009)

hi all
im very new to this stuff and have read through this thread twice now and seems to be the a really good stock for the guys in the know do you think its current price is still a good buy in price
Thanks


----------



## Uncle Barry (22 June 2009)

Good evening Stompa.
"guys in the know do you think its current price is still a good buy in price'

PLEASE, 'in the know' would be suggesting insider trading.
AND that would be the last thing I would dream of, myself.

If the share price is good value with potential to increase, it purely up to you as it is your hard earned money that you are going to spent, therefore it is for you to research the value and to come to YOUR OWN conclusion.

Kindest regards,
UB


----------



## stompa (22 June 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good evening Stompa.
> "guys in the know do you think its current price is still a good buy in price'
> 
> PLEASE, 'in the know' would be suggesting insider trading.
> ...




sorry uncle barry, i may have worded that wrong what i meant by in the know was regular share traders.


----------



## beerwm (22 June 2009)

stompa said:


> sorry uncle barry, i may have worded that wrong what i meant by in the know was regular share traders.




Hi stompa,

we're not allowed to give financial advice on this site,

I would suggest you go to hotcopper.com (be careful though  for more info on valuations.

but be warned, there is more to making money than picking the right stocks.
-this site is full of helpful info on that though,

good luck


----------



## bigdog (25 June 2009)

http://www.djnewsplus.com/ge/articl...Riches+Spur+Tug-Of-War+For+Control+Of+Extract

*Uranium Riches Spur Tug-Of-War For Control Of Extract*

By ROSS KELLY 
Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 


SYDNEY -- A struggle for control of one of the world's biggest undeveloped uranium reserves has emerged as one of the fiercest corporate skirmishes in recent times, and analysts expect more fireworks. 

Extract Resources Ltd. (EXT.AU) has jumped eight-fold in value since December, as Rio Tinto Ltd. (RIO.AU) built a 15.6% stake, and rival investors began to campaign for a greater say in the future of its Rossing South venture in the southern African nation of Namibia. 

Interest in uranium has been ignited by Asian countries outlining plans to install vast amounts of nuclear power capacity in the coming decades, and European countries such as Sweden and the U.K. ending lengthy bans on new reactors. 

China alone will likely build as many as 90 reactors over the next 20 years, its top energy official said recently. 

Namibia, with around 5% of the world's known recoverable reserves of uranium, is being courted by several heavyweight players in the nuclear industry. 

Russian President Dmitry Medvedev will begin a state-visit to Namibia Wednesday, and diplomats say discussions will include energy ties. 

Rossing South is six kilometers away from the massive Rossing uranium mine that's jointly owned by Rio Tinto Ltd. (RIO.AU) and the Namibian government, and which produced 8% of the world's uranium oxide in 2008. 

Testing at Rossing South has turned up good results, indicating a potential resource that analysts say could exceed 250 million pounds of uranium oxide. 

This has helped catapult Perth-based Extract's market capitalization to A$1.65 billion on the Australian Securities Exchange from A$200 million in December. 

However, corporate activity has also driven the rally. 

In the past year there has been an aborted takeover attempt for Extract; Rio Tinto and a company headed by London-based mining entrepreneur Stephen Dattels has turned up on Extract's share register; and two chairmen and now managing director Peter McIntyre, have left the Extract board. 

Australia-based McIntyre's resignation last week came weeks after Extract's biggest shareholder, UK-based Kalahari Minerals PLC (KAH.LN), called a shareholder meeting to vote on his removal. 

McIntyre said he left for personal reasons after five years in the job, but added: "There's been a lot going on with the company and, obviously, at the corporate level." 

"I think the company is on a very good path, certainly with the development of our project over in Namibia." 

Kalahari ousted Extract's former chairman Bob Buchan in February, also by calling a special shareholder meeting. 

AIM-listed Kalahari tried to buy Extract outright last year, but its shareholders became concerned when Rio Tinto built stakes in Extract and Kalahari. 

They called off the merger for fear Rio Tinto would take control of the fused group without having to pay a premium. 

Predators Watching 

Rio Tinto's investments, coming at a time when it was still seeking to bring down its debt burden, underscores its ambition to double its uranium output by 2013. It has a similar interest in Kalahari to its 15.6% stake in Extract. 

"Rossing will work with Rio Tinto and Extract Resources to determine the benefits that might arise from a joint venture for development of Rossing South," Rio Tinto said in a report released on Rossing's Web site this month. 

Rio Tinto is an obvious suitor for Extract due to its proximity to the Rossing mine, but other companies would likely be taking a look as well, said Brock Salier, a London-based analyst at Ambrian Capital. 

"We think state interest will come from the Chinese, South Koreans and Indians, while private companies that must be looking closely include Cameco Corp. (CCJ)," he said. 

Much will also depend on Dattels's vision for the company. He's been moving up Extract and Kalahari's share registers and holds 10.2% and 9.9% stakes in them, respectively, through companies like Polo Resources Ltd. (PRL.LN), which he chairs. 

Dattels has an established track record in unlocking value from undeveloped uranium deposits. He founded UraMin Inc., which was sold to France's state-owned Areva SA for US$2.5 billion in 2007. 

Another significant holder in Kalahari is AIM-listed Niger Uranium Ltd. (URU.LN) with a 15.6% stake. Its acting chief executive, Ian Stalker, was the former CEO of UraMin. 

Extract said Thursday it has invited Dattels, Rio Tinto representative Chris McFadden and another Kalahari representative, most likely chairman Mark Hohnen, to join its board. 

"Kalahari welcomes the invitation of Dattels and McFadden to the board and supports the involvement of Rio Tinto and Polo Resources in the development of Extract," Hohnen said in a statement Thursday. 

Spokespeople for Polo Resources and Niger Uranium were unavailable for comment. 

Paul Adams, a Melbourne-based analyst at DJ Carmichael, said Dattels and Kalahari are likely part of a team that wants either to develop Extract in their own right, or enjoy the spoils of a big takeover bid. 

"When the Kalahari guys were unable to mount a successful takeover, the next best thing was to get somebody else in there to somehow get control of the company," Adams said. 

Several companies, including Rio Tinto, Areva, Cameco or Chinese state interests will be eyeing Extract, he said. 

Key updates for Rossing South are due in the coming weeks, with a possible "huge third-quarter positive newsflow looming", says Resource Capital Research analyst Tony Parry. 

"The market is now starting to understand that Rossing South is shaping up to be one of the world's largest uranium deposits," says Parry, who has a Buy recommendation on Extract shares and A$7.50-A$8.00 price target versus their latest trade of A$6.81. 

Extract has hired Rothschild Australia to do a strategic review of its business, which it said last week is "well advanced".

638


----------



## Uncle Barry (25 June 2009)

Good morning Stompa.
Sorry if I appeared a bit cold about your question.

HOWEVER.
It is your money, therefore its your problem, meant in the nicest way.

What I can tell you.
I hold a wee little bay of EXTRACT stock, 
AND HAVE NOT SOLD ANY

ONLY ADDED.

There is a mountain of information available on the EXTRACT Company site, which should take you hours to read and digest, and then your problem will be a clear direction.

The size of the wee little bag, some people mght retire on 

Kindest regards,
UB


----------



## Uncle Barry (25 June 2009)

Hi again Stompa.
AND
Add Big Dogs posts to your reading material.
AND 
his last post !

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## bigdog (2 July 2009)

02-07-2009 09:59 AM  EXT  Rossing South Zone 1 Resource Upgrade - 145mlbs at 449ppm  

ROSSING SOUTH ZONE 1 RESOURCE UPGRADE 
145m.lbs at a grade of 449ppm U3O8 

*Highlights: *
• Zone 1 resource increased to 145 m.lbs U3O8 – a 34% increase from previous statement (108 m.lbs) 
• Overall resource grade increased to 449 ppm U3O8. 
• 20% of the resource metal now classified as Indicated. 
• Highest grade granite-hosted uranium deposit in Namibia. 
• Zone 2 maiden resource (due August 2009) expected to propel Rossing South into the top 10 global uranium deposits by contained metal. 
• Zone 1 and Zone 2 mineralisation still open along-strike and down-dip. 
• Extensive exploration potential still to be tested.

The new Zone 1 resource reconfirms Rossing South as one of the most significant uranium discoveries ever made. Once the Zone 2 resource estimate is completed (August 2009) Rossing South is expected to be one of the top 10 global uranium deposits by contained metal. 

Extract’s Managing Director, Peter McIntyre , said “This resource upgrade on Zone 1 at Rossing South is an outstanding result. The significance of the recent high grade intersections we have been reporting, are now being reflected in this major deposit.”

He also added, “The Zone 2 maiden resource is on track for August 2009 so the Company will establish an even larger resource base over the next two months, and position Rossing South amongst the best of the world’s uranium deposits. This resource base is expected to support a long life, large scale open pit mining operation and a feasibility study is in progress to quantiy this potential.”


----------



## shaq32 (7 July 2009)

Great Zone 1 upgrade, but share price attacked by BOTS. Crazy and impatient people sell at these times trying to take profits. Thats human involvement and emotions in play. Lucky for us(LONG TERMERS), the fundamentals will shine through and Uncle Barry will be able to retire.


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2009)

(for balance)

For the buy and holders (just adding, not taking profits) remember that a black swan can rip apart a verticle trajectory of any stock, particularly this industry. 

Yes, market implosion right now may effect this, but worse case may be a nuclear accident of some type throwing the industry into a spin. 

Being too overweight in something could send you into oblivion.

Or, with luck, the stratosphere.

Good luck!


----------



## bigdog (7 July 2009)

The top 20 shareholders at June 24 2009 hold 82.4% of the total shares 
--- refer the attachment for specific details of top 20 holdings.

EXT  5.85 +0.280  +5.03%  high of $5.99 low of $5.80 294,657 shares $1,722,434 @ 07-Jul 01:54:06 PM 

It is interesting to observe how the SP has spiralled downwards on such "low" volumes!!
-- are there any opinions why the SP has reduced on these low volumes per below?

Date......	Close	Chge	Volume		
06-Jul-09 	5.57	-0.45	547,604
03-Jul-09	 6.02	-0.26	552,500
02-Jul-09	 6.28	+0.04	600,843
01-Jul-09	 6.24	-0.26	244,885
30-Jun-09	6.50	+0.00	509,297
29-Jun-09	6.50	-0.14	307,383
26-Jun-09	6.64	+0.34	230,474
25-Jun-09	6.30	-0.2	369,531
24-Jun-09	6.50	-0.31	558,237
23-Jun-09	6.81	-0.27	762,508
22-Jun-09	7.08	-0.12	759,526
19-Jun-09	7.20	+0.61	2,855,972
18-Jun-09	6.59	+0.00	284,899

492


----------



## z-trader (15 July 2009)

bigdog said:


> The top 20 shareholders at June 24 2009 hold 82.4% of the total shares.
> 
> It is interesting to observe how the SP has spiralled downwards on such "low" volumes!!
> -- are there any opinions why the SP has reduced on these low volumes per below?




Last time I calculated the free float it was actually more like 9% so, without double checking your figures, I guess there's been a little profit taking.

As for why the SP falls so far on such small volume, just take a look at market depth.  Often it would take only 50000 shares to reduce the price by $1.  It's just an illiquid stock.  If a big holder decides to exit the stock then it's inevitable that the SP will decline substantially.  It's not a stock for the faint hearted this year.  My own view is that KAH/RIO/Polo and others are accumulating shares, and part of doing so entails selling down to spook holders and pick up more than they initially sold at the bottom.  I don't have any better info than you, so it's just a guess, but it's the only explanation I've come up with for the volatility.  The fundamentals seem to only be getting better, so when the price drops I've just been buying more.  It's all I can do when the drop doesn't make the slightest bit of sense.  

z-trader


----------



## bigdog (16 July 2009)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,,25790781-36418,00.html?from=public_rss

*Extract hints at takeover from miner and customer *
Ross Kelly | July 16, 2009 
Article from:  Dow Jones Newswires 

EXTRACT Resources said it may receive a takeover offer from a consortium comprising a miner and a customer.

Extract also said it will consider an equity raising to fund the development of its Rossing South uranium project in Namibia as a stand-alone venture or, as an alternative, may consider forming a joint venture with the massive Rossing uranium mine 6km to the north. 

Perth-based Extract's shares have soared since December, as Rio Tinto built a 15.6 per cent stake, and rival investors began to campaign for a greater say in the future of its Rossing South project, considered to be one of the world's most promising uranium deposits. 

UK.-based Kalahari Minerals has 40 per cent of Extract and London-based mining entrepreneur Stephen Dattels has 10.2 per cent through Polo Resources. 

Extract's investor relations manager, Richard Henning, said Polo has indicated it bought into Extract because it saw an opportunity to create some competitive tension between Rio and "another party". 

Mr Henning said Extract doesn't know the identity of the other party. 

"The one thing we do know is that Rio are miners and a number of the other companies that are showing interest in us are not miners," he told an investor briefing today. 

"I think at some point we're going to attract the interest of a consortium between two companies; one which will be a miner, one which will be the end user...And then our shareholders will be given a choice - do you want to accept that sort of a bid or do you want the company to keep doing what it's focused on." 

Mr Henning estimated a stand-alone uranium project at Rossing South capable of producing 15 million pounds of uranium oxide a year would cost about $US600 million to construct. 

He said Extract's stake holders haven't yet decided how they might source that capital but noted that Extract's impressive share price performance has given it more funding flexibility. 

The operational Rossing mine to the north of Rossing South is jointly owned by Rio and the Namibian government, and produced 8 per cent of the world's uranium oxide in 2008. 

Extract has hired Rothschild Australia to conduct a strategic review of its business and Mr Henning said it's considering the merits of a joint venture with the Rossing mine. 

"We're looking at the opportunity of working with them...they'd need to enhance the plant significantly," Mr Henning said. 

"But our focus is very much on a stand-alone processing plant." 

Rio Tinto said in a report released on the Rossing mine's website last month that "Rossing will work with Rio Tinto and Extract Resources to determine the benefits that might arise from a joint venture for development of Rossing South." 

Extract has already proven a resource of 145 million tonnes of uranium oxide at Zone One of Rossing South and expects to release the maiden resource assessment for Zone Two and a study either next week, or the week after, Mr Henning said. 

The company is targeting a resource of 100 million tonnes at Zone Two and is also exploring the possibility of establishing a third mining zone. 

Mr Henning said Extract expects to appoint a new chief executive within the next few months after former chief executive Peter McIntyre last month announced he will resign next month. 

AIM-listed Kalahari tried to buy Extract outright last year, but its shareholders became concerned when Rio built stakes in Extract and Kalahari. 

Kalahari ousted Extract's former chairman Bob Buchan in February by calling a special shareholder meeting and it had called a similar meeting to consider McIntyre's position before he resigned.

074


----------



## bigdog (16 July 2009)

z-trader said:


> My own view is that KAH/RIO/Polo and others are accumulating shares, and part of doing so entails selling down to spook holders and pick up more than they initially sold at the bottom.  I don't have any better info than you, so it's just a guess, but it's the only explanation I've come up with for the volatility.  The fundamentals seem to only be getting better, so when the price drops I've just been buying more.  It's all I can do when the drop doesn't make the slightest bit of sense.
> 
> z-trader




Hi z-trader, I was of the same opinion and my prior posting suggests that EXT is still a takeover target!

I have checked the late after close trades for the past two days which included (not big volumes).

Today: 14-Jul-2009				
Time......	Price	Volume	Value	Condition*Codes
16:43:07	6.36	5,289	33,638	SXXT
16:39:49	6.18	1,988	12,286	SXXT
16:38:05	6.36	5,287	33,625	SXXT

Today: 15-Jul-2009				
Time......		Price	Volume	Value	Condition*Codes
16:48:38	6.54	5,103	33,374	SXXT
16:43:25	6.54	5,103	33,374	SXXT
16:38:59	6.54	5,103	33,374	SXXT
16:33:07	6.54	2,552	16,690	SXXT

Todays course of sales  includes numerous trades for very small volumes.

Today as at 14:30:56, there were 87 trades with less than 20 shares!!!
-- I would not expect that these are sales by ordinary shareholders who would have to pay broker commission!!

Time......	 Price 	Vol	Val Condition*Codes
13:04:20	 6.96 	2	14	
12:54:45	 6.96 	2	14	
12:44:15	 6.97 	2	14	
12:38:00	 6.97 	2	14	
11:50:22	 6.98 	2	14	XT
11:39:55	 6.98 	2	14	
11:17:24	 6.97 	2	14	
10:20:38	 6.96 	2	14	
12:29:43	 6.98 	3	21	
12:18:15	 6.98 	3	21	
10:59:25	 6.92 	3	21	
13:05:56	 6.95 	4	28	
10:52:41	 6.91 	5	35	
10:50:19	 6.90 	5	35	
13:59:34	 6.97 	7	49	
11:59:30	 6.98 	7	49	
10:59:12	 6.91 	7	48	
14:14:15	 6.98 	8	56	
11:50:22	 6.98 	8	56	
11:39:55	 6.98 	8	56	
10:20:38	 6.96 	8	56	
14:30:26	 6.97 	9	63	
13:17:56	 6.94 	9	62	
12:48:00	 6.96 	9	63	
12:44:11	 6.97 	9	63	
12:20:40	 6.97 	9	63	
12:20:40	 6.97 	9	63	
11:46:11	 6.98 	9	63	
11:10:10	 6.97 	9	63	
14:30:56	 6.95 	10	70	XT
13:36:41	 6.95 	10	70	
13:26:41	 6.97 	10	70	
13:10:31	 6.96 	10	70	
13:04:20	 6.96 	10	70	
12:54:41	 6.96 	10	70	
12:37:56	 6.97 	10	70	
12:20:40	 6.96 	10	70	
12:18:11	 6.98 	10	70	
12:04:48	 6.96 	10	70	
12:03:50	 6.97 	10	70	
12:00:21	 6.98 	10	70	
11:56:41	 7.00 	10	70	
11:51:11	 6.98 	10	70	
11:49:07	 6.98 	10	70	
11:34:55	 6.98 	10	70	
11:29:25	 6.98 	10	70	
11:24:40	 6.98 	10	70	
11:20:10	 6.98 	10	70	
10:56:25	 6.91 	10	69	
10:56:24	 6.91 	10	69	
10:56:24	 6.91 	10	69	
10:55:56	 6.90 	10	69	
10:52:56	 6.90 	10	69	
10:50:19	 6.90 	10	69	
10:47:01	 6.92 	10	69	
10:38:37	 6.91 	10	69	
10:38:36	 6.91 	10	69	
10:38:36	 6.92 	10	69	
10:35:24	 6.95 	10	70	
10:35:05	 6.96 	10	70	
10:31:53	 6.96 	10	70	
10:20:37	 6.96 	10	70	
10:09:51	 6.95 	10	70	
14:16:15	 6.98 	11	77	
14:16:15	 6.98 	11	77	
14:02:11	 6.97 	11	77	
13:41:56	 6.95 	11	76	
13:29:22	 6.95 	11	76	
12:29:43	 6.98 	11	77	
10:49:04	 6.90 	11	76	
10:34:03	 6.96 	11	77	
10:19:12	 6.95 	11	76	
10:19:12	 6.96 	11	77	
10:17:58	 6.97 	11	77	
10:15:09	 6.97 	11	77	
10:13:47	 6.97 	11	77	
14:30:32	 6.96 	12	84	XT
14:25:56	 6.98 	12	84	
14:02:11	 6.97 	12	84	
14:02:02	 6.97 	12	84	
13:52:41	 6.96 	12	84	
13:47:41	 6.96 	12	84	
13:56:33	 6.98 	13	91	
13:24:02	 6.95 	13	90	
10:57:49	 6.91 	14	97	
12:47:45	 6.97 	15	105	
13:43:12	 6.95 	19	132


----------



## z-trader (16 July 2009)

bigdog said:


> Hi z-trader, I was of the same opinion and my prior posting suggests that EXT is still a takeover target!




In my humble opinion.... absolutely!  I'm an investor so I don't worry about analysing the course of sales in too much detail.

IMHO, you're looking at algorithm trades or "bot" trades.  From what I've gleaned over the years, these help various players execute large orders without influencing the price too much.  Obviously if you put an order on for 1 million shares you'll influence trading and pay too much.  I think that's where algo trades come in.  So yes it could be a sign of accumulation or it could simply be a sign of a large holder exiting.  All I know, or care about, is the fundamentals however and using my best judgement I believe the price will be higher next year, possibly even as early as Aug/Sep this year, so I don't really care what the "bots" do day to day.

z-trader


----------



## bigdog (16 July 2009)

16-07-2009 06:32 PM  EXT  Clarification - Media Speculation  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00969311

16 July 2009
ASX RELEASE
*Clarification: Media Speculation*

Extract Resources Limited (ASX and TSX code: EXT) (“Extract” or “the Company”) notes recent media speculation concerning possible corporate activity involving Extract.

Extract advises that no takeover offers have been received by the Company to date and does not wish to speculate on any actions that may, or may not, be undertaken by third parties in future.

Extract can confirm that a number of parties have contacted the Company to express potential interest in participating in the development of the Rossing South Uranium Project in Namibia. The Company, assisted by Rothschild, continues to review the various corporate and business options aimed at bringing Rossing South into production in the most effective manner. A wide range of development options and funding alternatives are currently being
evaluated but no decisions have been taken yet.

Extract shareholders will be kept informed of any further developments as they occur.

For further information, please contact
Peter McIntyre David Wood
Managing Director Rothschild
+61 8 9367 2111 +61 2 9323 2360


----------



## bigdog (17 July 2009)

EXT SP has done well in the past days!!

SP today EXT  $6.96 $0.000  $0.00%  with high of $7.06; low of $6.91; 276,814 shares $1,937,714 17-Jul 05:11:42 PM 

52 Week High 7.2700 and 52 Week Low 0.7500 
-- SP is approaching the 52 Week High 7.2700!!!

ASX ANN to report EXT is not timely reporting shareholder change of interests!!

17-07-2009 05:17 PM  EXT  Response to ASX Query  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00969622

"The appendix X for Messrs McFadden and Datells were lodged late due to an administration oversight by the Company"

Mr. Chris McFadden has been appointed to the board of Extract Resources Limited with effect from July 6, 2009.

Datells is Polo Resources who have been buying into Extract and Kalahari!!

254


----------



## bigdog (22 July 2009)

ASX ANN today
10:09 AM  Rossing South Zone 2 Maiden Resource - 122M lbs at 543ppm  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00970456

Rossing South Zone 2 Maiden Resource 
122 M.lbs U3O8 @ 543 ppm from 102 M.tonnes 

Other Highlights:
• Combined Rossing South Resource (Zones 1 & 2) = 267 M.lbs @ 487 ppm U3O8 
• 84% increase on Rossing South Resource 
• Rossing South ranked in top 10 global uranium deposits 
• Zone 1 and Zone 2 mineralisation still open along-strike and down-dip 

South Perth, Western Australia – July 22, 2009 – Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced a resource estimate, following JORC Code guidelines, for Zone 2 - Rossing South.   

The maiden Zone 2 resource, combines with the upgraded Zone 1 resource (ASX release July 2, 2009) for a total Rossing South resource of 267 M.lbs U3O8, positioning Rossing South as one of the world’s largest uranium deposits. 

Total resources for Rossing South at 100 ppm U3O8 cut-off are as follows: 
TOTAL (indicated/inferred) 249 million tonnes; 487 (ppm U3O8) grade and 267 (M.lbs) U3O8

Extract’s Managing Director, Peter McIntyre, said that Rossing South continues to deliver on the upside, and has well exceeded the original targets established. The project has grown rapidly from the original discovery announcement in January 2008.  

That we now have combined resources for Rossing South of 267 M.lbs or 121,000 tonnes of U3O8 at such good grade is a measure of the world-class quality of the deposit,” Mr. McIntyre said. He added that Zones 1 and 2 would continue to grow as they remain open in multiple directions. “The fact that we have delivered this after only 18 months of resource drilling gives us confidence that a resource well in excess of 300 m.lbs should be achieved by the end of the year.” 

EXT  SP $7.13 +0.150  +2.15%  high of 7.14 7.00 102,590 shares $725,943 @ 22-Jul 10:42:34 AM 

EXT SP $7.07 +0.090  +1.29%  high of $7.11 92,373 shares $653,247 @ 22-Jul 10:37:58 AM

435


----------



## Sean K (22 July 2009)

Awesome initial resource.

Was probably factored in.

Grades blow BMN out of the water. 

Reflected in the market caps of course.


----------



## shag (22 July 2009)

its a good result but 90pc of it is inferred, so an awful lot more drilling untill it is converted to an indicated resource.
i only had a squiz at it as i wanted to see how they had loaded up the potential resource so quickly.


----------



## bigdog (22 July 2009)

Extract SP has hit all time high today of $7.39

52 Week High 7.3900 52 Week Low 0.7500 

The market liked todays ASX ANN!!

EXT  7.39 +0.410  +5.87%  high of $7.39 456,184 shares $3,279,385 @ 22-Jul 02:00:20 PM 

Uncle Barry - what is your SP prediction?


----------



## berbouy (22 July 2009)

7.500  last time i looked bigdog-congrats to you and all the faithful that have held on during this parabolic rise- been following your posts, and you would be smiling broadly- perhaps the company next door will be looking over the fence and drooling at this baby.


----------



## champ2003 (22 July 2009)

berbouy said:


> 7.500  last time i looked bigdog-congrats to you and all the faithful that have held on during this parabolic rise- been following your posts, and you would be smiling broadly- perhaps the company next door will be looking over the fence and drooling at this baby.




An interesting thing that i noted today is the strengthening price on increased volume as the day progressed.

Hmmm


----------



## bigdog (22 July 2009)

There are lots of small parcels especially 148 shares!!
-- I am yet to understand what is happening here!!!

Today: 22-Jul-2009				
Time-----	Price	Vol..	
15:29:14	 7.53 	184
15:29:14	 7.53 	23
15:29:14	 7.53 	58
15:28:46	 7.51 	4
15:28:46	 7.51 	1
15:28:46	 7.51 	160
15:27:27	 7.53 	9
15:27:27	 7.53 	301
15:27:19	 7.53 	336
15:24:43	 7.50 	25
15:24:43	 7.51 	1
15:24:43	 7.52 	48
15:24:41	 7.52 	104
15:24:41	 7.52 	91
15:24:41	 7.52 	7
15:24:27	 7.55 	148
15:24:24	 7.55 	148
15:24:18	 7.54 	175
15:24:16	 7.54 	148
15:23:32	 7.54 	148
15:23:21	 7.55 	148
15:23:13	 7.56 	85
15:23:13	 7.54 	782
15:23:13	 7.53 	13
15:23:13	 7.53 	100
15:23:00	 7.54 	133
15:23:00	 7.54 	85
15:22:59	 7.54 	63
15:21:08	 7.56 	519
15:21:08	 7.56 	454
15:21:03	 7.55 	27
15:20:35	 7.50 	1,504
15:20:35	 7.50 	130
15:20:35	 7.50 	596
15:20:08	 7.50 	858
15:20:08	 7.50 	300
15:20:08	 7.50 	26
15:20:08	 7.53 	3
15:19:58	 7.54 	148
15:19:18	 7.53 	52
15:19:18	 7.53 	152
15:19:18	 7.53 	92
15:19:18	 7.53 	619
15:19:18	 7.53 	52
15:19:16	 7.53 	52
15:19:16	 7.53 	619
15:19:16	 7.54 	26
15:19:14	 7.54 	322
15:19:14	 7.54 	18
15:19:14	 7.54 	85
15:18:08	 7.54 	7
15:18:08	 7.54 	1
15:18:07	 7.54 	148
15:13:30	 7.54 	148
15:13:24	 7.54 	7
15:13:24	 7.54 	1
15:13:24	 7.54 	78
15:13:08	 7.58 	148
15:12:32	 7.58 	148
15:11:49	 7.58 	148
15:11:46	 7.58 	148
15:11:27	 7.59 	572
15:11:27	 7.59 	148
15:11:27	 7.59 	94
15:11:27	 7.59 	4,903


----------



## jonnohowe (22 July 2009)

Could potentially be a corporate action going ahead, cap raising, etc? Hence why players are taking small positions to hold the stock by a yet to be announced record date?

Could be the reason. That's speculative though.


----------



## bigdog (22 July 2009)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...sing-south-zone-2-ahead-of-schedule-2049.html

Wednesday, July 22, 2009

Kalahari Minerals reports forecast-busting maiden resource for Rossing South Zone 2 ahead of schedule
by Andre Lamberti

Extract today reported a maiden resource at Rossing South Zone 2 of 122 million pounds triuranium octoxide at  a grade of 543 parts per million, which should be a nice surprise for analysts who had not been expecting the announcement before next month and who had been hoping for a resource of at least 100 million lbs U3O8. 

These latest numbers have raised the resource estimate for the whole of Rossing South by 84 percent from the previous figure, to a total of 267 million lbs U3O8 at an improved grade of 487 ppm for Zones 1 and 2.

Only three weeks ago, Extract announced a new estimate for Zone 1 of 145 million lbs with an average grade of 449 ppm U3O8, which represented a 34 percent increase size from the previous estimate. 

Kalahari Chairman Mark Hohnen commented on the latest resource estimate: "These are incredible results which ensure that Rossing South is now one of the largest uranium deposits in the world. The 82% increase in the resource at Rossing South and the grade quality mean this project is truly world class.”

“Including Ida Dome, Extract now has a JORC compliant resource in excess of 290 million lbs U3O8 of which 267 million lbs U3O8 at 487 ppm is from the two zones at Rossing South. With both Zones 1 & 2 open along strike and down-dip we are confident that Extract has the ground and potential to deliver on Kalahari's estimates of a resource in the region of 500 million lbs U3O8,” he added.

Kalahari cited Extract's managing director Peter McIntyre as saying: “Rossing South continues to deliver on the upside, and has well exceeded the original targets established. The project has grown rapidly from the original discovery announcement in January 2008.”

He added that Zones 1 and 2 would continue to grow as they remain open in multiple directions. "The fact that we have delivered this after only 18 months of resource drilling gives us confidence that a resource well in excess of 300 million lbs should be achieved by the end of the year."


----------



## bigdog (29 July 2009)

ASX ANN today

29-07-2009 10:10 AM  EXT  Quarterly Cashflow Report  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00972320

1.22 Cash at end of quarter $28,941,000

The SP is now much better today after low of $7.25 just after open
EXT  7.76 +0.110  +1.44%   high of 7.76 low of 7.25 99,604 shares $751,821 @ 29-Jul 10:58:15 AM 

The SP opened at $7.45 and check out the low volumes trades that dropped the SP to $7.25!!!
-- I was an Audit Manager before I retired!!!

Time......	 Price 	 Vol. 	 Value 	
10:02:07	 7.25 	 473 	 3,429 
10:02:07	 7.25 	 400 	 2,900 
10:02:07	 7.31 	 500 	 3,655 
10:02:07	 7.31 	 27 	 197 
10:02:02	 7.31 	 280 	 2,047 
10:02:02	 7.31 	 193 	 1,411 
10:02:02	 7.41 	 1,307 	 9,685 
10:02:00	 7.45 	 39 	 291


----------



## bigdog (29 July 2009)

Another ASX ANN today
29-07-2009 10:11 AM  EXT  Quarterly Activities Report  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00972322

*QUARTERLY REPORT*
For the Quarter Ending 30 June 2009

*OVERVIEW*
Namibian Uranium Exploration
 Rossing South Inferred and Indicated Resource increased to 249M t @ 487 ppm for 267M lbs U3O8.
 Husab Project Inferred and Indicated Resource increased to 302M t @ 439 ppm for 292M lbs U3O8
 Rossing South is the highest grade granite hosted deposit in Namibia and one of the largest uranium deposits in the world.
 Zone 1 and Zone 2 uranium mineralisation still open along strike and at depth.
 The Rossing South Feasibility Study is on track with preliminary Capex and Opex estimates being finalised.

*Corporate*
 Board further strengthened with experienced resource professionals Mr. Stephen Dattels and Mr. Chris McFadden appointed as Non Executive Directors.
 New Managing Director to be sourced following the resignation of Mr. Peter McIntyre who will finish in mid September.


----------



## bigdog (3 August 2009)

SP currently $7.79 at 1:59 PM up 32 cents

ASX ANN
Preliminary Cost Estimates - Rossing South
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00974381

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,,25874071-36418,00.html?from=public_rss
*Rossing South capex $841m: Extract Resources*
Alex Wilson | August 03, 2009 
Article from:  Dow Jones Newswires 

EXTRACT Resources said its Rossing South project in Namibia is expected to cost $US704 million to develop and is expected to produce 14.8 million pounds of uranium a year.

The Perth-based company said preliminary cost estimates on the project indicate it can support a viable open-pit mining operation with estimated operating costs of $US23.60 per pound of uranium.

Managing director Peter McIntyre said the study, which estimated the $US704 million ($841 million) capital expenditure, indicated that a conventional open-pit mine with an agitated tank leach process could support a profitable operation at Rossing South for more than 20 years. 

"This report represents our base case study and we are continuing with our metallurgical test work and engineering optimization that will consider other options including a heap-leaching component," he said


----------



## bigdog (5 August 2009)

52 Week High 8.1500 
52 Week Low 0.7500 

Share price today is approaching all time high of $8.15
-- did hit high of $8.11 this morning

SP has done well since Friday where the low was $7.30
Date......	 High 	 Low 	 Close 	Volume
4-Aug-09	 7.90 	 7.55 	 7.90 	553,648
3-Aug-09	 7.79 	 *7.30 *	 7.65 	262,176


EXT  8.04 +0.140  +1.77%  with high of $8.11 and low of $7.94 192,717 shares $1,539,106 @ 05-Aug 10:30:22 AM


----------



## berbouy (5 August 2009)

from growth business uk
Date:  Aug 03 2009 

Kalahari Minerals says Namibia’s Rossing South uranium prospect might hold some 500 million lbs of U3O8, worth a gross £15 billion.

AIM-quoted Kalahari holds 40 per cent of Rossing South’s owner, Aussie-listed Extract Resources, which has issued an update on the project, suggesting it could produce 14.8 million lbs of U3O8 a year at a cost of $23.6 a lb, little more than half the current market price of $47 a lb. Extract has already established an estimated resource of 267 million lbs of U3O8 at 487 parts per million at Rossing South, of which 22 million lbs are in the firmest ‘indicated’ category and 243 million lbs in the more tentative ‘inferred’ category, and Kalahari argues Extract has the ground and potential ‘to deliver a resource in the region of 500 million lbs of U3O8’.

Rossing South lies between two existing world-class uranium mines, Rio Rinto’s Rossing and Paladin’s Langer Heinich, and Extract puts the capital cost of bringing it into production at £440 million. Rio has around 15 per cent of Kalahari, whose shares, first highlighted by Growth Company Investor at 15p three years ago, have now reached 163p, valuing the company at £32.5 million and still offering scope for significant further growth

dyor-plus how is it i am coming 2nd on the august tipping...fluke


----------



## berbouy (8 August 2009)

from namibian economist Friday, 07 August 2009 09:10  Friday, 07 August 2009 09:10  
Australian miner Extract Resources said in a report this week that the RÃ¶ssing South uranium project has the potential to be the world’s largest uranium mine.
The report said that preliminary cost estimates on the granite hosted, uranium mineralisation at RÃ¶ssing South in Namibia indicates that the project can support a viable open pit mining operation with a tank sulphuric acid leach processing plant. 
Annual production has been estimated at 14.8 million pounds of uranium oxide with capital costs estimated at US$704 million and operating costs of US$23.60 per pound of uranium oxide.
Extract Resources managing director, Peter McIntyre, said “the preliminary cost estimates report indicates a conventional open pit mining operation with an agitated tank leach process plant is expected to support a profitable and sustainable mining operation for over 20 years. This report represents our base case study and we are continuing with our metallurgical test work and engineering optimization that will consider other options including a heap-leaching component,” he said. 
Namibia has outstanding infrastructure, which would greatly assist the development of the RÃ¶ssing South project. The project area is located about 55 km east of the coastal town Swakopmund and north east of the deep-water port of Walvis Bay. Equipment and materials for constructing and running the mine could be brought in through Walvis Bay, McIntyre said.
“The availability of infrastructure combined with the confirmed resource and the outstanding exploration potential still to be tested on the Husab project, should ensure a long and successful mining operation centred on RÃ¶ssing South.”
Extract Resources is an Australian-based uranium mine development and exploration company whose primary focus is in Namibia. The Company’s principal asset is its 100% owned Husab Uranium Project which contains two known uranium deposit areas: RÃ¶ssing South; and Ida Dome.


----------



## bigdog (13 August 2009)

*"North America Roadshow" - August 2009 posted on the Extract website 12/08/2009 *

http://www.extractresources.com/InvestorInformation/Presentations/tabid/615/Default.aspx

*Slide 32 Current Equity Research target prices*

Securities Firm..	Date.....	Target Price
BMO..................	Aug 05, 2009	A$9.72 - 11.33
Haywood...........	Aug 04, 2009	A$10.10
Thomas Weisel..	July 22, 2009	C$9.00
DJ Carmichael....	May 18, 2009	A$9.42

*Slide 21 Major shareholders %*
Kalahari Uranium Ltd*	40.0%
Rio Tinto.....................	15.1%
Polo Resources...........	10.0%
Acorn Capital...............	3.5%
Directors & employees	3.5%
SGJ Investments.........	3.2%

*Slide 20 Investment Highlights*
Central land position in key uranium province 
-- 7 km from Rio Tinto’s Rossing mine which has produced over 242 Mlbs U3O8 since 1976

Development of one of the largest global uranium projects
-- Current Resource of circa 300 Mlbs with potential to produce 15 Mlbs per annum of U3O8 for +20 years

Preliminary scoping study results
-- Conducive to open pit mining with conventional mining and metallurgical characteristics

Significant upside potential along 15km of potential mineralisation
-- Further exploration to develop Zone 1 and Zone 2 Resources with potential for further mineralisation

Establishing Namibian based management team to drive project development
-- Search for in-country CEO to accelerate development schedule

*Slide 17 Next 9 Months*
Feasibility Study underway
-- Rossing South: scoping study in August 2009
-- DFS in Q2 2010

Continue drilling remaining 9 km of 15 km Rossing South target

Commence drilling other priority Husab exploration targets

Implement development / corporate initiatives following strategic review

Recruit CEO for Namibian operations and develop local operations team

Initiate product marketing strategy 



EXT  8.37 +0.520  +6.62%  high of $8.40 low of $7.93 413,594 shares $3,399,987 @ 13-Aug 03:33:11 PM 
-- much better day today!!


----------



## berbouy (19 August 2009)

WHIreland Equity Research 18th August 2009

Extract Resources Limited* (Valuation A$9.93ps)

This Yellowcake Slice has just increased by 58%

Following the release of the JORC compliant Inferred Resource for Zone 2, and
preliminary cost guidance from the company, we have up-dated our valuation. The key changes to our financial model is a 25% increase in production rate (12 to 15Mtpa), an 85% increase in project capex (US$380 to 704M), and most importantly, a 30% drop in estimated production and processing costs (US$33.8 to 23.6/lb U3O8).

In addition, as flagged in our initiating note, we felt that the ore-resource grades that we were using were very conservative. This has proved to be the case, with Zone 2 grades being on average 21% higher than Zone 1's. As a result, one of the important assumptions we have made is that, in the process of project optimisation, any subsequent mining operation will preferentially mine the higher-grade Zone 2 initially to facilitate capital pay-back and maximise economic returns. This assumption has been confirmed as a possible scenario by management.

Following the recent 14% drop in the spot uranium price and the fact that demand appears to be both discretionary and price sensitive, we have taken this opportunity to lower our long-term uranium price from US$75/lb to US$65/lb U3O8. However, we reiterate that primary supply only accounts for 64% of the global uranium demand, with secondary supply reliant of reprocessing and/or decommissioning of Russian nuclear weapons.

Based on modelled after-tax cashflows from Rossing South and the Ida Dome, we
reiterate our Buy recommendation and value EXT at an after-tax NPV12% of
A$2,757m or A$9.93ps fully diluted. Our 3-year value is based on after-tax cash-flows from FY12 onwards, resulting in A$15.20ps target.
while all the news is about the gorgon project, happened upon this small report re EXT  and thought it may be worth a look.

holding EXT 

.


----------



## bigdog (24 August 2009)

EXT hits all time high today of $8.98

We must be due for further update report soon!!!

EXT  8.98 +0.680  +8.19%  high of 8.98 and low of 8.34 214,155 shares $1,838,500 @ 24-Aug 03:04:16 PM 

Prior 52 Week High 8.7700 and 52 Week Low 0.7500 

Up $1.14 in eight days!!!
Date------	 Close 	Volume
21-Aug-09	 8.30 	195,183
20-Aug-09	 8.42 	178,960
19-Aug-09	 8.25 	83,001
18-Aug-09	 8.13 	221,707
17-Aug-09	 8.21 	148,053
14-Aug-09	 8.48 	339,571
13-Aug-09	 8.40 	468,276
12-Aug-09	 7.85 	143,718

521


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2009)

bigdog, 

You must be going to shout us all a beer or two?

This is the best chart I have seen on the ASX over the past 3 years.

Amazing.

Great work!!!

As I have said before, make sure you turn it into a profit somehow!!!



Tax will kill early holders. Keep that in mind, but don't let that stop you making a profit.


----------



## bigdog (26 August 2009)

*EXT SP closed at $9.73 yesterday after all time high of $9.95*

*26-08-2009 08:39 AM  EXT  Launch of Rights Issue and Placement for raising A$91M  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00981075

*MEDIA RELEASE*
*A$91 MILLION EQUITY RAISING BY EXTRACT RESOURCES*
South Perth, Western Australia – 25 August 2009: Extract Resources Ltd (“Extract” or the “Company”) (ASX / TSX: EXT) has launched a A$91 million equity raising by way of a nonrenounceable pro-rata offer to eligible shareholders and a private placement to accredited institutional investors.

*The equity raising comprises:*
• A one for 35 non-renounceable pro-rata offer of Extract ordinary shares ("New Shares") at an issue price of A$7.75 per New Share, a 19.9% discount to the theoretical ex-rights price1, to raise A$50.7 million (“Entitlement Offer”); and
• The sale on an underwritten private placement basis of 5.2 million Special Warrants (“Placement”), at an issue price of A$7.75 per Special Warrant, for gross proceeds of A$40.3 million. The Placement will be made outside of Australia, and is expected to be made mainly in Canada and the United States.

Proceeds of the Entitlement Offer and the Placement will be used to accelerate exploration activities at the Rossing South project in Namibia including accelerating and increasing the drilling programmes for Zones 1 and 2 and to extend and accelerate the regional exploration programme which will include areas of identified mineralisation located South of Zone 2. Proceeds will also be used for the Definitive Feasibility Study and for working capital and general corporate purposes.

Peter McIntyre, Managing Director of Extract, said “Rossing South continues to deliver in terms of expanding an already world class resource and the equity raising is expected to allow Extract to significantly accelerate the exploration program. This equity raising, together with completion of the
Rossing South Definitive Feasibility Study is expected to assist in developing Rossing South through the next phase.”

*Entitlement Offer*
The Entitlement Offer comprises a non-renounceable pro rata offer of New Shares to eligible shareholders. Eligible shareholders will be entitled to apply for one New Share for every 35 Extract shares ("Shares") held at an issue price of A$7.75 each per New Share. A maximum of 6.54 million New Shares will be issued under the Offer, raising up to A$50.7 million. The New Shares will rank equally with the Company's existing Shares on issue.

Extract’s three largest shareholders Kalahari Uranium Limited (40%), Rio Tinto International Holdings Australia Pty Limited (15%) and Polo Resources Limited (10%) have each provided irrevocable commitments to apply for their full entitlements in the Entitlement Offer and each to subscribe for any shortfall from the Entitlement Offer in the same proportion as their holding in Extract as at the Record Date.

The Record Date for the Entitlement Offer will be 5.00pm (AWST) Monday, 7 September and existing Shares will be quoted on an ex-entitlement basis on Tuesday, 1 September. Further details of the Entitlement Offer will be set out in the offer document which is expected to be released to ASX on Friday 28 August and provided to eligible Extract shareholders by mid-September.

*Placement*
The Company has entered into an agreement with underwriters led by BMO Capital Markets (“BMO”) and including Haywood Securities Inc. (“Haywood”) who have agreed to purchase, on an underwritten private placement basis 5.2 million Special Warrants of the Company at an issue price of A$7.75 per
Special Warrant, for gross proceeds of A$40.3 million. Ordinary Shares to be issued upon the automatic exercise of the Special Warrants will settle only in Canada on Extract’s Canadian subregister which is typically traded on the Toronto Stock Exchange (“TSX”).

Each Special Warrant will be automatically exercised for no additional consideration into one Share on a one-for-one basis. The Special Warrants shall be automatically exercised at 5:00 p.m. (Toronto time) on the earlier of the following dates: (i) the third business day after the date (“Clearance Date”) on which a receipt is issued by the securities regulatory authorities in each of the provinces in Canada other than Quebec (“Qualifying Jurisdictions”) for a final prospectus qualifying the Ordinary Shares to be issued on exercise of the Special Warrants; and (ii) the date which is four months and a day after the closing date (“Closing Date”) of the Placement. Special Warrants will not entitle the holder to participate in the Entitlement Offer and the issue of Shares under the Entitlement Offer will not give rise to any adjustment to the number of Ordinary Shares to be issued on exercise of a Special Warrant.

The Closing Date for the Placement is expected to be on or about 15 September 2009. The proceeds of the Placement will be held in escrow, pending the earlier to occur of the time at which BMO shall be satisfied in its sole discretion, acting reasonably, that the maximum amount of approximately A$50.7 million will be raised in the Entitlement Offer, and the Allotment Date of the Entitlement Offer.

The Special Warrants and Ordinary Shares issuable on exercise of the Special Warrants are subject to resale restrictions in Canada for a period of four months from the closing date. Extract will use commercially reasonable best efforts to file and  obtain a receipt for a prospectus in all Qualifying
Jurisdictions within 30 days following the release of Placement funds from escrow. In the event the Clearance Date has not occurred by 75 days after the Closing Date, each unexercised Special Warrant will thereafter entitle the holder to acquire 1.05 Ordinary Shares.

The closing is subject to receipt of regulatory approvals, including approval of the TSX.

The Placement is also subject to an underwriting agreement to be signed with BMO and Haywood, which will contain such representations, warranties, covenants, conditions, indemnities, termination provisions and other terms and conditions that are usual for Canadian special warrant transactions.
This press release is not an offer to sell, or a solicitation of an offer to buy, any securities. The securities referred to in this press release have not been and will not be registered under the United States Securities Act of 1933, as amended, and may not be offered or sold in the United States absent registration or an applicable exemption from registration requirements.

*Company update*
Extract has received and filed an updated Technical Report under Canadian National Policy 43-101 – Standards of Disclosure for Minerals Projects on SEDAR. The report relates to its Rossing South project in Namibia and is published in relation to a significant upgrade to the Zone 1 resource statement and an initial resource statement for resources at Zone 2 as previously advised to the ASX.

Rossing South's potential to be one of the world's largest uranium mines has been recognised by a number of global uranium industry players, many of which have expressed interest in participating in the future development of the project. The Company, assisted by Rothschild, continues to review the
various corporate and business options aimed at bringing Rossing South into production in the most effective manner. A wide range of development options and funding alternatives are currently being evaluated but no decisions have been taken yet. Extract has held, or intends to hold, discussions with a number of industry participants in respect of potential partnering or business combination scenarios that have the potential to add value to the project and to Extract shareholders.

Rothschild is acting as Financial Adviser, Clayton Utz is acting as Australian Legal Adviser and Cassels Brock & Blackwell LLP is acting as Canadian Legal Adviser to Extract in relation to the equity raising.

*25-08-2009 11:26 AM  EXT  Rossing South NI 43-101 Technical Report * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00980756


----------



## clint (26 August 2009)

this is great news for ext and going forward

the new investors will make it easier to raise capital going into the future


----------



## bigdog (31 August 2009)

EXT  9.89 +0.390  +4.11%  high of 9.89 85,523 shares $818,888 @ 31-Aug 10:30:46 AM 

*$10 is not very far away!!!*

31-08-2009 10:07 AM  - *Rossing South Update - Zone 3 Emerging*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00983043

MEDIA RELEASE
Rossing South Exploration Update - Zone 3 Emerging

South Perth, Western Australia – August 31, 2009 – Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced confirmation of additional zones of uranium mineralisation at Rossing South.

*Highlights:*• Zone 3 - Chemical assay results confirm strong uranium mineralisation, 1.2km south of the current Zone 2 resource area.
• Strongly anomalous hand held spectrometer results, 2.4km southwest of the
current Zone 2 resource area.
• Abundant high grade results continue to be returned from Zone 1 and Zone 2.
• Eight holes completed so far at the Salem prospect, 10km south of Rossing South. All have returned numerous anomalous mineralised intercepts. 

Chemical assay results not previously reported from recent drilling at Rossing South include:

Hole ID Mineralised zones (U3O8) are all in Zone 2
RRC385 2079 ppm
RRC338 1420 ppm
RRC382 1445 ppm
RRC342 1251 ppm

The broad zones of strong uranium mineralisation from Rossing South continues to increase the known size of this massive mineralised system.

Extract Resources Managing Director, Mr. Peter McIntyre, said “The rapid growth of Zones 1 and 2 is now being complimented by the potential of a third zone of mineralisation along the same Rossing South trend. The potential of the entire 15 kilometre trend is enormous, with some degree of mineralisation being encountered on every line drilled to date.”

“The Company intends to add further value to the project through ongoing exploration and resource definition drilling aimed at defining the full potential of the project. The Company is also, pushing ahead with the Rossing South Feasibility Study on Zones 1 and 2 to get the project into production in the shortest possible time frame.”

There are 14 pages in ANN

176


----------



## bigdog (1 September 2009)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...kely-to-hold-third-mineralised-zone-7691.html

*Kalahari Minerals says Extract’s Rossing South likely to hold third mineralised zone*
by Andre Lamberti

Kalahari Minerals PLC (AIM: KAH) announced a further fundraising aimed at maintaining its 40 percent stake in Extract Resources Ltd (TSX, ASX: EXT) which controls the Husab project in Namibia and its Rossing South uranium deposit. In a separate statement, it said exploration at Rossing South is increasingly indicating a third mineralisation zone along the same trend as Zones 1 and 2, and believes that the true scale and magnitude of the Rossing South project is some way off from being understood.

Kalahari has conditionally raised £20 million via placing 11.76 million new shares at 170 pence each. Furthermore, the company is in advanced discussions to raise an additional £10 million before expenses through the issue of convertible bonds, details of which will be published shortly. Kalahari will use the funds to satisfy its commitments with regard to the proposed A$91 million equity raising announced by Extract last week so as to maintain its stake.

Extract has announced that the proceeds of its proposed fund raising will primarily be used to accelerate and increase the drilling programmes for Zones 1 and 2 and to extend the regional exploration programme which will include areas of identified mineralisation located south of Zone 2. 

Kalahari chairman Mark Hohnen said: "The Rossing South prospect continues to deliver outstanding results that underpin our confidence in the potential of this uranium prospect. Exploration lines in the newly identified Zone 3 have yielded some exceptional results which reinforce the potential of a third zone of mineralisation.”

Kalahari cited an Extract statement from yesterday saying that chemical assay results have confirmed strong uranium mineralisation 1.2 kilometres south of the current Zone 2 resource area. Reverse circulation drilling at the potential new zone returned 72 metres at 676 parts per million triuranium octoxide, including 35 metres at 866 ppm U3O8. Extract is confident that a second line of drilling, 400 metres to the South, will continue to extend and increase the known dimensions of mineralisation.

Extract Resources Managing Director Peter McIntyre, said: “The rapid growth of Zones 1 and 2 is now being complimented by the potential of a third zone of mineralisation along the same Rossing South trend. The potential of the entire 15 kilometre trend is enormous, with some degree of mineralisation being encountered on every line drilled to date."

Extensive exploration potential still remains to be tested throughout the Husab project with priority given to Rossing South. 

One RC rig is currently drilling at the Salem prospect, approximately 10 kilometres south of Rossing South.  Initial handheld spectrometer results on drill samples, from all the holes completed so far at Salem, are very encouraging - with numerous zones of uranium anomalism being returned, according to Extract.

Ambrian Capital issued a note on Kalahari, calling the news a double-wammy for Extract, and by extension Kalahari. It previously valued Kalahari at £2.19 per share, but has now suspended its valuation and recommendation pending admission of the new shares to trading.

Regarding the first results from Zone 3, the broker said this is the first hole released “and we expect more like it.”  Although only one hole has been assayed chemically, the company map shows five more holes with good grades and widths from hand held spectrometry.

“With these new drill results confirming our speculative view of Zone 3, and Salem likely to add to this, we are now confident that the resource will ultimately reach 500 million pounds of U3O8, and may even exceed that,” it added.


----------



## bigdog (3 September 2009)

SP Sept 2 closed at $9.63 down 37 cents for the day.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...extract-resources-paladin-energy-20-2420.html

Wednesday, September 02, 2009

*Is Extract Resources, Paladin Energy 2.0?*
by Ross Louthean, Mineweb.net

The promotional bandwagon is now running for Extract Resources (ASX & TSX: EXT) with a brittle peace pipe apparently having been smoked over a schism between the company and its major shareholder AIM-listed but Perth-domiciled Kalahari Minerals that drew blood.

The bandwagon has in recent days seen the announcement of the massive capital raising to accelerate exploration at Rossing South, along strike from the famous Rossing mine controlled by Rio Tinto, as well as promising work on the Zone 3, seen as an extension of Zone 2 which has raised investor interest with medium to high grade and wide uranium intercepts.

*Linked to this positive fanfare has been the release of a bullish study on Extract by London broker WH Ireland that cites blue sky for Zone 3, projections of lowered operating costs and a projection of an after-tax net present value of A$9.43 (£4.96) a share and a three year target share price of A$15.20 (£4.96). *

Extract's share price at close on the Australian Stock Exchange today was A$10.

Drawing a comparison between Paladin Energy Ltd (ASX & TSX: PDN) and Extract does provide some analogies - Paladin became the world's biggest new uranium miner in Namibia with the Langer Heinrich mine operation and is moving forward with its second mine in Malawi.

Paladin had marvelous market timing through its perceptive managing director John Borshoff, which saw the company transform from a truly struggling penny stock to a multi billion dollar concern.

While Extract got into the Namibian field with excellent timing it did so early in the uranium boom and made a series of discoveries of profound uranium systems.

WH Ireland estimated that the Zone 1 and Zone 2 deposits at Rossing South and the nearby Ida South deposit contain, using a 100 ppm cut-off grade, 302 million tonnes grading 439 ppm U308for a contained 292 million lbs U308.

The London broker estimates that by 2014 the project could produce A$309.1 million in revenue for an operating surplus and EBIT of A$201 million, rising the following year to A$672 million for an operating surplus of A$472.8 million and an EBIT of A$436.8 million.

The uranium price projection for both years was $US65/lb, with an exchange rate for A$1 in both years rated at US$0.75.

The production rate was estimated at 15 million tonnes per annum and operating costs at US$23.60/lb U308.

Extract's managing director Peter McIntyre said there would be two tranches of capital raised:
- A one-for-35 non-renounceable offer of ordinary shares at A$7.75/share, seen as a 19.9% discount to raise A$50.7 million ($C46.43 M). 
- Sale on an underwritten private placement basis of 5.2 M special warrants at A$7.75 per special warrant for a gross proceed of A$40.3 million (C$36.9 M). This placement would be made outside Australia and was expected to be made mainly in Canada and the United States.


----------



## Uncle Barry (3 September 2009)

Good morning Big Dog.
Many thanks for keeping this Forum updated with EXTRACT news.

I find it a bit odd, that there are no additions nor comments to add to your post by others here, maybe people just haven't researched EXTRACT here yet ?

I saw this and smiled and thought, good old experts,
"and a three year target share price of A$15.20 (£4.96"

They are always working from a yesterday point of view without doing in depth research, as much as they think they are !

Because research will show.
what has been discovered by EXTRACT, EXT, on their two leases is thought that there is still 70% to be 'un masked'.

Then to add to the potential total number of millions of pounds of U, 
there are another 2 leases and still one under Application.

Add the above to the share price possible value and 

Kind regards
UB
Trust you enjoy walking EXTRACT's yellow road.


----------



## bigdog (10 September 2009)

Extract Resources - Africa Downunder Conference 2009 
- Mr Peter McIntyre, MD - EXTRACT RESOURCES LTD 

Listen with slide show!

http://wotnews.com.au/like/3937156/3937156/

SP hit $10.10 this morning and currently $9.94 (down one cent)
-- volume 143,000 shares at 11:51 AM

My wife sold 1000 shares today!


----------



## bigdog (15 September 2009)

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...has-117m-FY09-loss-VWB6X?opendocument&src=rss

*Extract Resources has $11.7m FY09 loss*
Source: News Bites

Extract Resources Ltd reduced its loss to $11.7 million in the year to June 30, 2009 from a previous $14.1 million loss, on revenue up 5% to $1.2 million.

There was no dividend.

Cash was down 10.7% to $28.9 million.

Directors said the net assets of the economic entity have increased by $5.2 million from $98.6 million at June 30, 2008, to $103.8 million in 2009. The net increase has resulted largely from the net of capital raised from the exercise of options of $16 million, reduction in provision for deferred tax income recognised as tax benefit of $14.2 million and the net loss before income tax of $25.9 million incurred during the year ended June 2009.

Directors added that the accelerated exploration program is likely to result in an increase to level of expenditure incurred and require significant levels of cash flow, the company expects to complete feasibility studies on Rossing South during 2010 and the company expects to expand its activities and presence in Namibia.

*STOCK DASHBOARD: September 15, 2009*

Extract Resources

Price at 12:00 pm: $10.74

Price change from previous trading day: 0.3%

Relative Strength (6 months percentile rank): 91.3

Market capitalisation: $2.5 billion

Turnover volume: 176,705.0

Volume Index (1 is average): 1.1

Turnover value: $1.9 million

Turnover period: 1 year 11 months

Value of $1,000 invested 1 year ago: $9,118

Source: www.BuySellTips.com


----------



## bigdog (16 September 2009)

Extract is going gang busters this morning!!

High of 11.45 up 72 cents
Opened 10.75
Currently 11.29 up 56 cents @ 10:46

09/16/09	10:42:56	 11.28 	 290 
09/16/09	10:41:51	 11.45 	 5,818 
09/16/09	10:39:40	 11.29 	 5,500 
09/16/09	10:39:07	 11.30 	 2,710 
09/16/09	10:38:03	 11.21 	 390 
09/16/09	10:37:29	 11.20 	 1,366 
09/16/09	10:36:57	 11.15 	 110 
09/16/09	10:36:24	 11.13 	 39 
09/16/09	10:35:52	 11.12 	 403 
09/16/09	10:35:19	 11.12 	 470 
09/16/09	10:34:26	 11.11 	 3,500 
09/16/09	10:33:14	 11.07 	 1,207 
09/16/09	10:32:39	 11.04 	 200 
09/16/09	10:30:51	 11.05 	 4,388 
09/16/09	10:29:48	 11.02 	 1,200 
09/16/09	10:29:17	 11.00 	 445 
09/16/09	10:28:44	 11.00 	 8,229 
09/16/09	10:27:09	 10.97 	 57 
09/16/09	10:26:38	 10.95 	 398 
09/16/09	10:24:30	 10.95 	 1,295 
09/16/09	10:23:59	 10.86 	 1 
09/16/09	10:23:00	 10.86 	 13,705 
09/16/09	10:21:57	 10.81 	 1,789 
09/16/09	10:21:25	 10.80 	 110 
09/16/09	10:20:54	 10.78 	 1,374 
09/16/09	10:19:20	 10.80 	 63 
09/16/09	10:18:48	 10.79 	 21 
09/16/09	10:17:46	 10.77 	 906 
09/16/09	10:11:33	 10.78 	 2,000 
09/16/09	10:09:57	 10.77 	 365 
09/16/09	10:09:26	 10.77 	 1,531 
09/16/09	10:08:54	 10.75 	 133 
09/16/09	10:08:23	 10.77 	 2,148 
09/16/09	10:07:51	 10.76 	 144 
09/16/09	10:06:17	 10.76 	 300 
09/16/09	10:05:14	 10.76 	 161 
09/16/09	10:04:43	 10.76 	 100 
09/16/09	10:04:11	 10.76 	 531 
09/16/09	10:03:40	 10.77 	 2,000 
09/16/09	10:02:36	 10.75 	 19,360


----------



## Uncle Barry (16 September 2009)

Good morning Bigdog.
Yes, its a very good morning for anybody that holds EXTRACT, EXT stock this morning 

Already I've had a phone call from someone, asking whats going on, its way over priced.

Then comes a relection, of the very same kind of question that I've heard 100's of times and answered 100's of times.

Now my standard answer is just go and READ... thats all you have to do, just READ.

Today, I would take as a guess some people have read and saw the words from Mr Peter Mac, will be the biggest U mine in the World in his parting address/statement !

Therefore over bought....... I wouldn't think so, as the World of EXTRACT is only just starting, because with each day comes new giant discoverys, 

WHICH 
equals a growing demand from end users of U
Where they can contract in a supply life of 30 years or more
WHICH 
equals a growning demand from share holders or potential share holder
WHICH 
equals a ever increasing share price/cost

AND
in the future, $11's odd will seem cheap.
Kind regards,
UB
ps, yes of course I hold a wee bag of EXT stock and have for years


----------



## bigdog (16 September 2009)

bigdog said:


> Extract Resources - Africa Downunder Conference 2009
> - Mr Peter McIntyre, MD - EXTRACT RESOURCES LTD
> 
> Listen with slide show!
> ...




Uncle Barry 
-- Peter M reported the following in this presentation:

Continuing to test the remaining 9kms of RS.

The company expects to have a resource of well over 300Mlb by Christmas, growing to a resource bigger than McArthur River, (i.e around 500Mlb), by this time next year. 

Zones 4 & 5 should be defined within 12-18mths.

Extract's production estimate of 15Mlb per annum, would put it a close second, to the worlds biggest producer McArthur River's at 16Mlb per anum.

Peter Mc believes that the next 12 months will be even more defining and exciting for Extract than the previous 12 months.

PM was thinking of changing the name of "Rossing South" to "Rossing Big".

287


----------



## bigdog (16 September 2009)

ASX ANN
16/09/2009    P McIntyre Resignation Effective from Today  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00988762

Media Release – Peter McIntyre resignation effective today

(ASX/TSX: EXT) (“Extract or ‘the Company) today announced that Peter McIntyre’s resignation from the company is effective as of today and the Company continues to seek a suitable replacement.

Steve Galloway, Chairman of the board of directors, said “The Company owes much of its progress to the vision and direction of Mr Peter McIntyre. Peter leaves behind a legacy that will prove to be a part of history as we strive to deliver one of the largest uranium mines in the world. Peter’s stewardship over the last five years has been well regarded and recognised by all.
As we move forward into the development phase of the operation, Extract will seek to enhance its local executive team, initially by appointing a Swakop Uranium CEO to accelerate the development of its Rossing South deposit whilst retaining its Australian base as it continues its move towards a
global company and a uranium producer”.

About Extract
Extract Resources is an Australian-based uranium mine development and exploration company whose primary focus is in the African nation of Namibia. The Company’s principal asset is its 100% owned Husab Uranium Project which contains two known uranium deposit areas: Rossing South; and Ida Dome. Extensive exploration potential also exists for new uranium discoveries, in addition to the already known occurrences.

Well done Peter and for the many EXT shareholders we have only you to thank for the state that the company is in today. Excellent job done.

I can only assume that you did not want to move to Namibia to live!

Director’s relevant interests in securities of which the director is not the registered holder
Name of holder & nature of interest ---------------------------------------------------- Number & class of securities
Labonne Enterprises Pty Ltd (Shareholder) -------------------------------------------------------------- 2,240,389 Ordinary fully paid shares
Pamela Clare McIntyre (Spouse) --------------------------------------------------------------------------- 1,400,244 Ordinary fully paid shares
Labonne Enterprises Pty Ltd ATF <McIntyre Family> (Shareholder and Beneficiary) ------------- 1,190,942 Ordinary fully paid shares
Labonne Enterprises Pty Ltd ATF <McIntyre Super Fund A/C> (Shareholder and Beneficiary) -- 603,488 Ordinary fully paid shares


----------



## tambo66 (16 September 2009)

Marius Klopper eat your heart out...
Seriously, PM has been worth all of that and more so far as I am concerned 

Now, if only we knew what his next big thing is going to be.

LT (small) holder.


----------



## bigdog (17 September 2009)

Uncle Barry & tambo66

*KAH SP +4.91% last night*

Share Price Information for Kalahari Min (KAH)
http://www.lse.co.uk/SharePrice.asp?shareprice=KAH&share=kalahari_min

Sep 16 Share Price: GBP 208.50 Change: +4.91% 
52 Week High GBP 209.50 16-SEP-2009 
52 Week Low GBP 20.75 52 17-AUG-2007 

209.03 million Shares in Issue 
Market Capitalisation £435.83m

*EXT "Indicative Price" "open" SP is 11.46 at 9:53 AM today!!*

*The opening SP was $11.20*


----------



## bigdog (17 September 2009)

*RIO is a substantial shareholder in EXT*

*Did you know that currently RIO owns 20.5% of EXT*
-- 15.11% of EXT plus 5.3% via Kalahari (13.5% of Kalahari's 39.98%) 

*EXT Top Holders: @ 14 Aug 09* 
01	KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED	91,592,455	39.98%
02	RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD	34,621,402	15.11%
03	ZERO NOMINEES PTY LTD - Euroz Limited 	19,686,796	8.59%
04	NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED	8,939,055	3.90%
05	HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED	7,330,399	3.20%
06 S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD	7,230,000	3.16%
07	J P MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED	5,078,136	2.22%
08	CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED	3,711,786	1.62%
09	LABONNE ENTERPRISES PTY LTD	2,240,390	0.98%
10	ANZ NOMINEES LIMITED	2,175,424	0.95%
11	PORT BRASSEY PTY LTD	1,555,589	0.68%
12	M/S PAMELA CLARE MCINTYRE	1,400,244	0.61%
13	ERIDITUS PTY LTD	1,296,522	0.57%
14	CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED	832,321	0.36%
15	POLO AUSTRALASIA LIMITED (AUSTOCK)	704,237	0.31%
16	MR YI WENG & MS NING LI	696,920	0.30%
17	MR DAVID MICHAEL HONNER	675,000	0.29%
18	TASWA PTY LTD	648,262	0.28%
19	IRONSIDE PTY LTD	636,475	0.28%
20	REMBU PTY LTD	617,000	0.27%
......................TOTAL	191,668,413	83.67%
....Balance of Register	37,412,192	16.33%
............Grand TOTAL	229,080,605	100.00%


*Kalahari Key Shareholders as at 27 August 2009 *
http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/Investor_Relations/Shareholder_analysis/default.aspx?id=15
Key Shareholders...................................................Number........Percent 
1 Rio Tinto International Holdings Australia Pty Ltd 28,179,810 13.5% 
2 Niger Uranium, Ltd.........................................27,680,000 13.2% 
3 M&G Investment Management .........................20,075,000 9.6% 
4 Emerging Metals Limited..................................17,600,000 8.4% 
5 Coronet Resources Limited...............................16,000,000 7.7% 
6 Blakeney Management Limited..........................13,440,000 6.4% 
7 New City Investment Managers.........................7,336,667 3.5% 
8 Eden Group...................................................6,728,694 3.2% 
9 Regent Pacific Group.......................................6,532,898 3.1%

533


----------



## bigdog (17 September 2009)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/bu...act-boss-quits-top-job-on-a-share-price-high/

*Extract boss quits top job on a share price high*
KATE EMERY, The West Australian September 17, 2009, 7:08 am Send

Extract Resources managing director Peter McIntyre has officially stepped down from the top job on a day when shares in the uranium junior soared to a new all-time high.

Mr McIntyre will leave Extract with a stake in the company valued at more than $60 million, after its shares closed up 44 ¢ at $11.17 yesterday.

His departure, flagged in June, came as Extract said it had raised $40.3 million through a placement at $7.75 a share.

According to a notice filed with the Australian Securities Exchange, Mr McIntyre indirectly holds 5.44 million Extract shares which, based on the group's closing share price, are worth $60.8 million.

Mr McIntyre's replacement has yet to be announced but the company is looking for both a Namibian-based chief executive and a Perth-based managing director.

Mr McIntyre, who has been mainly credited with developing Extract from an exploration minnow to a $2.6 billion takeover target, has officially described his reasons for leaving the company as personal. But the move is widely understood to be in response to attempts from major shareholder Kalahari Minerals to unseat him.

Extract has been one of the Australian sharemarket's best performing stocks, up 750 per cent since the start of the year, amid persistent speculation it is likely to face a takeover bid from 15.6 per cent shareholder Rio Tinto.

The group's Rossing South project in Namibia, where it recently boosted its resource to 267 million pounds of uranium with a 487 parts-per-million cut-off, is shaping up as one of the world's bigges7t deposits

SP is currently down 34 cents at 10.83 at 3:19 PM


----------



## bigdog (18 September 2009)

The Extract share price was on a roller coaster today.
-- possibly stop loses, profit, panicing, manipulation and etc!!!
-- the non top 20 shareholders have 37,412,192 share (16.33% of total)

Finished $10.60 down 24 cents with volume of 1,214,328 shares

Low for the day was $9.74 and high of $10.72


----------



## bigdog (23 September 2009)

The Extract share price has been on a roller coaster ride for the past two weeks reaching high of $11.45 on Sept 16 and back down to close Sept 22 at $9.42!!

Current SP is $9.59 up 17 cents at 10:28 AM

Last day Friday Sept 25 for Equity Raising:
• A one for 35 non-renounceable pro-rata offer of Extract ordinary shares ("New Shares") at an issue price of A$7.75 per New Share, a 19.9% discount to the theoretical ex-rights price1, to raise A$50.7 million (“Entitlement Offer”)

Date_____	 High_ 	 Close 	Volume
22-Sep-09	 10.24 	 _9.42 	646,604
21-Sep-09	 10.40 	 10.27 	264,475
18-Sep-09	 10.72 	 10.60 	1,222,206
17-Sep-09	 11.25 	 10.84 	625,812
16-Sep-09	 11.45 	 11.17 	600,504
15-Sep-09	 10.84 	 10.73 	785,791
14-Sep-09	 10.78 	 10.71 	480,017
11-Sep-09	 10.45 	 10.39 	318,953
10-Sep-09	 10.20 	 10.20 	607,817
09-Sep-09	 _9.95 	 _9.95 	664,961


----------



## bigdog (29 September 2009)

reading for EXT diehards and fans of PETER McIntyre!!!

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:PRL.L&display=discussion&id=5365509&action=detail

PETER McIntyre was so close to fulfilling every junior explorer's dream, but the former Extract Resources boss has cruelly had to bow out and watch from the sidelines as his company steers its way into production at its world-class uranium mine.

Mr McIntyre, 53, is clearly disappointed he will not experience the joy of turning the company's Namibia discovery into a mine, but rather than enter into a public battle with major shareholder Kalahari Minerals, he has chosen to step aside. 

The mining veteran of 30 years spent his last day as Extract managing director on Friday at the company's Perth office. 

His success in transforming the company from a $4.5 million junior player into a $2.3 billion miner is certain to put him on the wish list of many companies. 

Extract started out in late 2003 as a back-door listing through a gold project, and its interest in its flagship uranium mine in Namibia started with a 51 per cent stake in the licences, with AIM-listed Kalahari Minerals holding the remaining interest. 

The junior's original focus was copper, but with the tenements neighbouring Rio Tinto's massive Rossing uranium mine, the junior soon decided to sell its gold assets and focus purely on uranium. 

"When you are in a world-class address, there is the hope you are sitting on a world-class deposit," Mr McIntyre said. 

The company's Husab uranium project, containing the Rossing South and Ida Dome deposit areas, quickly became its focus, and Mr McIntyre soon moved to pull the asset solely under the Extract banner. In that process, Kalahari secured its original 36 per cent stake in Extract. 

Mr McIntyre said it was a good consolidation strategy, but it didn't stop there. 

Around March 2007, Mr McIntyre moved to tidy up the junior's ownership structure. 

Once a 1.5c stock, Extract had a large number of shares on issue that were often subject to the whims of day traders. 

When shares rose to 9c, the company conducted a share consolidation to crunch the number of shares, making itself appealing to institutional investors. 

With the company starting to take "corporate shape", Mr McIntyre's focus returned to the project site and the original plan to explore the uranium area. 

But it was during this time a significant change for the company was born, when it decided to look elsewhere. 

"We went from the known into the unknown into the oldest desert in the world," he said. 

"No one had ever looked under the sand." 

Extract focused on an area 5km south of Rio's hugely successful Rossing mine, where it had identified a good target and from the first line it hit in late 2007, the exciting feeling a junior explorer gets when it believes it's on to a good find began to be felt around the company's boardroom. 

By February last year, the company had announced a major uranium discovery at the Rossing South exploration target, sending its shares on a steady climb. 

"I have never won lotto before but there is a lot of luck in finding what we did and being at the right place at the right time," Mr McIntyre said. 

He had taken his son on his first trip to the African project when the good news flowed in and "was prepared to start hiring him out as a lucky charm". 

Rio Tinto had missed out on the expansion upside from its nearby project, having stopped short of extending its reach in the area because of the discovery it made more than 30 years ago. 

Extract was fortunate enough to secure the licence next door to Rio's project, before the uranium price increased, fuelling renewed interest in the sector, and in September last year Rio bought 11 per cent of the explorer. 

Although the global financial crisis was starting to bite and Rio was going through its own issues, it still increased its share to 15 per cent by December. 

"It was an endorsement by Rio Tinto and stamped what we had and was telling the market they clearly endorsed the work we were doing," Mr McIntyre said. 

The downturn that crippled many other miners didn't deter Extract's push. 

"We continued to be aggressive on the project during that period and ploughed ahead, which was a defining moment for the company," he said. 

But Mr McIntyre's key role in building the company into a $2.3bn emerging miner wasn't enough to keep his largest shareholder happy. 

He refuses to dwell on the reasons for his decision to resign but Kalahari, which owns 38.7 per cent of the miner, moved in May to remove him as a director. 

And it wanted another board seat while Extract's next two biggest shareholders, Rio Tinto and Polo Resources, also called for boardroom representation. 

Mr McIntyre said he took the view that it would be better to step aside rather than go through the process of calling a public meeting, where investors would be asked to vote on his removal. 

"It is not good for a company to go through these episodes and it is embarrassing for the company," he said. 

"It was unfortunate and it is disappointing not to take the company to the next phase. 

"It's not easy, but you're in a public company and you have to accept it." 

His replacement has not been named but Mr McIntyre is positive the team in place will fulfil his dream of turning the discovery into a successful producing mine, with 2013 the target for first output. 

He still owns a sizeable stake in the company, valued in excess of $56m at the time of his departure, bolstered by his decision last week to convert one million of his directors' incentive options into shares. 

Mr McIntyre plans to take a break from work, but not surprisingly, he will continue to keep a close eye on the Extract story. 

"When this great project comes into development, I hope I go to the opening ceremony and cut the ribbon," he said, adding that he had no plan to sell his shares. He believes the project could outshine Rio's mine and become the largest pure uranium deposit in the world.


----------



## bigdog (29 September 2009)

29-09-2009 07:33 PM  EXT  *Notification of Entitlement Issue Take-up and Shortfall  * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00993061

PRO RATA ENTITLEMENT OFFER- NOTICE OF UNDER-SUBSCRIPTIONS

Extract Resources Limited (Extract) (ASX Code: EXT) advises that its non-renounceable entitlement offer (Offer) to eligible shareholders of 1 ordinary share in Extract (New Share(s)) for every 35 ordinary shares in Extract held as at 5.00 pm (AWST) on 7 September 2009, closed at 5.00 pm (AWST) on 24 September 2009.

Extract advises that eligible shareholders subscribed for 6,150,574 New Shares at an offer price of A$7.75 each which represents a take-up of approximately 94%.

The shortfall from the Offer, being 404,457 New Shares, will be allocated to Extract's three largest shareholders, Kalahari Uranium Ltd, Rio Tinto International Holdings Australia Pty Limited and Polo Resources Limited, pursuant to their irrevocable commitments to subscribe for any shortfall.

As previously advised, the allotment and issue of New Shares and the despatch of holding statements is due to take place on 2 October 2009.


----------



## bigdog (30 September 2009)

http://www.spearswms.com/asset-management/14867/its-going-to-the-dogs.thtml

"Spear's" Interview with Jim Mellon, 52, author, marathon runner, guitar player and songwriter, is best known as one of the most successful businessmen of his generation (Sunday Times Rich List 2009, ranked 88 at £500 million). 

Excerpt of article on EXT.

Q: You are also investing in commodities through Regent, which is now a mining investment company listed in Hong Kong, with your partner Steve Dattels, former finance director of Barrick Gold. Your start-up UraMin was sold in 2005 to Areva for $2.5 billion and now you are doing the same with Emerging Metals Ltd, which has a stake, via Kalahari Minerals, in the Extract Resources uranium deposit at Rossing South, which looks as if it could be the largest deposit ever found.

A: Steve and I started UraMin in September 2005 with $100,000 split 50:50 over a drink at my pub in Notting Hill Gate. We sold it for $2.5 billion in September 2007 and shared $130 million. I took him out to celebrate at the Eiffel Tower restaurant. We are now doing similar with Emerging Metals Ltd (listed on London’s AIM market) with a stake in the Rossing South uranium deposit in Namibia, which is even bigger.


----------



## bigdog (6 October 2009)

EXT website
Emerging Miners Conference - Deutsche Bank, October 1st 2009 
http://www.extractresources.com/InvestorInformation/Presentations/tabid/615/Default.aspx

*Selected data:*

Slide 6 - Three projects− Main asset is the Husab Uranium Project
− Uis and EPL 3139
• Husab is strategically located within 50 km of six significant uranium deposits
− Rossing Mine, 7 km to the north - supplies 8% of the world’s uranium
− Langer Heinrich Mine, 30 km to the east – produced 2% world’s uranium in 2009
− Trekkopje Mine in production 2010
• Rossing South deposits (located within Husab) are globally significant. JORC compliant Resources of 292 Mlbs U3 O8
• Feasibility study on Rossing South commenced Q1’09, to be completed mid 2010

Slide 7 Husab Uranium Project
Area of 630 km²
− 70% under cover & non-responsive to radiometrics
• Ida Dome
− Maiden Resource of 25 Mlbs U3 O8
• Rossing South – Discovered Feb 2008
− Zone 1 resource of 145 Mlbs U3 O8 @ 449 ppm
− Zone 2 resource of 122 Mlbs U3 O8 @ 543 ppm
− Total resource of 267 Mlbs U3 O8 @ 487 ppm
− Highest grade granite-hosted uranium deposit in Namibia
− Grade is ~50% higher than Rossing Mine
− Mineralisation defined over a total strike length of 5 km, 9 km of prospective zone to test
− Ten drill rigs are currently operating onsite
• Rossing South expected to be one of the top 5 global uranium deposits by contained metal.

Slide 22 Investment Highlights
• Central land position in key uranium province
– 7 km from Rio Tinto’s Rossing mine which has produced over 242 Mlbs U3 O8 since 1976
• Development of one of the largest global uranium projects
– Current Resource of circa 300 Mlbs with potential to produce 15 Mlbs per annum of U3 O8 for +20 years
• Preliminary cost estimate results
– Conducive to open pit mining with conventional mining and metallurgical characteristics
• Significant upside potential along 15km of potential mineralisation
– 60% of prospective zone to explore
– Target 500 Mlbs U3 O8
• Establishing Namibian based management team to drive project development
– Local CEO selected to accelerate development schedule

Slide 27
Securities Firm Date_______ Target Price
WH Ireland___	Aug 18, 2009	A__$9.93
Deutsche Bank	Aug 18, 2009	A$7.50
RBC_________	Aug 11, 2009	A$11.50
BMO_________	Aug 5, 2009	A$9.72
Haywood_____	Aug 4, 2009	A$10.10
Thomas Weisel	July 22, 2009	C$9.00

Slide 30 Rossing South – Drilling Status
Zone 1 
- January 2009: Resource delivered 108 Mlbs U3 O8 at 430 ppm (Inferred)
- June 2009: upgrade to 145 Mlbs U3 O8 at 449 ppm (Inferred & Indicated)

Zone 2
- July 2009: maiden Resource delivered 122 Mlbs U3 O8 at 543 ppm (Inferred)

Slide 31 Local Management
• 80 staff
• 70 contractors
• Two camps – Ida & Rossing South
• Two offices – Windhoek & Swakopmund
• Ten drill rigs currently on site
– Two RC resource development
– Three RC exploration
– Three core rigs resource development
– Two core rig geotechnical

Slide 3 share price trend
912


----------



## bigdog (9 October 2009)

EXT  $9.29 +.380  +.26%  high of $9.47 and low $8.78 479,111 shares $4,409,185 @ 09-Oct 04:10:23 PM 

52 Week Range:  0.75 to 11.45

ASX ANN
09-10-2009 11:59 AM  EXT  New Zone of Mineralisation at Rossing South  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00996909

MEDIA RELEASE
*ROSSING SOUTH – A NEW ZONE OF MINERALISATION*
South Perth, Western Australia – October 9, 2009 – Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced confirmation of a new zone of uranium mineralisation at Rossing South.

*Highlights:*
• A new zone of uranium mineralisation has been discovered on the western limb of the Rossing South antiform.
• Zones 1 and 2 – Infill drilling continues to return high grade intersections.

Significant mineralisation has been encountered in 2 adjacent RC holes drilled on the western side of the dome structure south of Zone 2. It is in interpreted to dip shallowly to the west. A diamond drill hole (RDD082) is being drilled to confirm this orientation.

The core recovered so far shows that the banding and boundaries are at low angles to the core axis consistent with a shallow westerly dip; further, the hole has already intersected alaskite containing uranium mineralisation.

The mineralisation discovered to date at Zones 1 and 2 lies predominantly on the eastern limb of the Rossing South antiform.

Chemical assay results not previously reported from recent drilling at Rossing South include:

New Zone (U3O8) two holes:  1474 ppm & 1616 ppm

Zone 1 (U3O8) one hole 1130 ppm

Zone 2 (U3O8) one hole 1712 ppm

The broad zones of strong uranium mineralisation from Rossing South continues to increase the known size of this massive mineralised system. The expanded drilling programme has 10 drilling rigs currently on location, 5 diamond rigs and 5 RC.

Extract Resources Chairman, Mr. Steve Galloway, said “As we continue infill drilling on Zone 1 as part of our programme to get our resource base into measured and indicated category, our exploration programme is extending the known mineralisation further south along the 15km strike length. Recent magnetic images showed the potential for the mineralised zone to divide into an antiform with both western and eastern limbs. These recent drilling results and chemical assays are spectacular and confirm that a new, high grade, zone has been discovered on the western limb of this antiform.”

“The Company intends to add further value to the project through ongoing exploration and resource definition drilling aimed at defining the full potential of the project. As stated recently, we believe a total resource of 500 Mlbs is achievable from targets already defined. The Company is now well advanced with the Rossing South Feasibility Study on Zones 1 and 2 and the project is
shaping up to be one of the world’s largest uranium mines, capable of producing 15 Mlbs of U3O8 per year.”

*New Zone*
As previously reported, a RC rig was completing a line of drilling south of the Zone 2 line (Figure 1). This drilling was aimed at following up on a zone of strongly anomalous uranium mineralisation defined by reconnaissance exploration drilling, a further 400 metres to the south.

Some exceptional results have been returned, as indicated by chemical assay of the drill samples, with multiple mineralised zones intersected. Results returned thus far, include: 55m @ 1474ppm and 53m @ 1616ppm. These high grade intersections were returned from pegmatitic leucogranites (alaskite) with abundant smoky quartz and clumpy biotite.

It was necessary to position a diamond rig to determine the stratigraphic orientation and dip of the intersections. This delayed the release of the chemical assay results as the company could not be confident that the results were accurate given the lack of geological knowledge in the
exploration zone. The recovered core shows that the banding and boundaries are at low angles to the core axis consistent with a shallow westerly dip. Accordingly, the intercepts are likely to be 65% to 75% of true thickness.

EXT monthly chart:
215


----------



## bigdog (12 October 2009)

Looks like we have serious buyers today with no small buying trades:
-- during the past few weeks there have been numerous trades less that 100 shares including single digit trades!

EXT currently $9.90 up 61 cents with high of $10.02 

10/12/2009	10:02:31	 9.87 	62121
10/12/2009	10:03:03	 9.80 	5000
10/12/2009	10:03:35	 9.90 	18453
10/12/2009	10:04:07	 9.90 	10418
10/12/2009	10:04:38	 9.89 	5700
10/12/2009	10:05:10	 9.92 	1000
10/12/2009	10:05:41	 9.89 	4000
10/12/2009	10:06:13	 9.93 	38406
10/12/2009	10:06:44	 10.02 	1240
10/12/2009	10:07:21	 9.96 	199
10/12/2009	10:07:53	 9.95 	1170
10/12/2009	10:08:25	 9.95 	13293
10/12/2009	10:08:58	 9.91 	545
10/12/2009	10:09:30	 9.91 	99
10/12/2009	10:10:21	 9.96 	1000
10/12/2009	10:11:09	 9.94 	3000
10/12/2009	10:11:40	 9.90 	2000
10/12/2009	10:12:15	 9.86 	1517

466


----------



## bigdog (13 October 2009)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ng-in-extract-resources-to-4088-pct-2838.html

Monday, October 12, 2009

*Kalahari Minerals raises holding in Extract Resources to 40.88 pct*

Kalahari Minerals PLC (AIM: KAH) said it has increased its holding in Extract Resources Ltd (TSX, ASX: EXT) which controls the Husab project in Namibia and its Rossing South uranium deposit, to 96,998,865 Extract shares, or 40.88 percent of the total issued share capital.

Prior to Extract’s recently completed fundraising, Kalahari had stated it planned to maintain its proportional holding in Extract  through its  Kalahari Uranium Ltd unit, which stood at 40.28 percent as at September 1 2009.

Kalahari Uranium Ltd took up 2,624,498 new shares in Extract under its entitlement and a further 252,343 new shares in a subscription created by a shortfall in take-up by eligible Extract shareholders of the entitlement offer.


----------



## bigdog (15 October 2009)

http://extres.com.au/MediaReleases/tabid/617/Default.aspx
*click:* <<Top 20 - 17 September 2009>> to view EXT Top 20 data

*The number of shares not held by the top 20 has reduced from 18.39% to 16.13% in six months *
-- Date__ Total Share %Hldg
-- Sep 17 37,170,579 16.13%
-- Apr 06 41,059,716 18.39%
-- 3,889,137 shares have been transferred to the top 20 shareholders
-- EXT shares might be hard to get soon!!!

*Balance of the Top 20 Register:*
Date__ Total Share %Hldg
Sep 17 37,170,579 16.13%
Aug 14 37,412,192 16.33%
Jul 06 39,020,169 17.04%
Jun 24 39,257,844 17.16%
May 13 37,820,321 16.56%
Apr 06 41,059,716 18.39%

*Looks like Peter McI and wife are disposing/transferring their shares!!*
LABONNE ENTERPRISES PTY LTD 
Sep 17 1,000,000 0.43% -1,240,390 
Aug 14 2,240,390 0.98%

M/S PAMELA CLARE MCINTYRE
Sep 17 0 0 -1,400,244 (all transferred)
Aug 14 1,400,244 0.61%

*Review of Top 20 movement:*
01 Sep 17 KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED 92,388,686	40.09%	+796,231	
01 Aug 14  KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED 91,592,455	39.98%

02 Sep 17 RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD	34,621,402	15.02%	+0 no increase in number
02 Aug 14 RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 34,621,402 
-- However, Kalahari are increasing their share %!!

03 Sep 17 	ZERO NOMINEES PTY LTD - Euroz Limited 	19,686,796	8.54%
-- who are Zero Nominees??
-- looks like they acquired their shares from CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED in April/May 2009

08 Sep 17 UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUSTRALIA	4,382,276	1.90%	+4,382,276	
-- new shareholder

13 Sep 17 WARBONT NOMINEES PTY LTD	1,033,042	0.45%	+1,033,042	
-- new shareholder perhaps linked or transferred from Peter McI!!!

15 Sep 17	POLO AUSTRALASIA LIMITED (AUSTOCK)	832,321	0.36%	+128,084	
15 Aug 14 POLO AUSTRALASIA LIMITED (AUSTOCK) 704,237
-- Direct Polo holdings in EXT are low at 0.36%!!!
-- looks like Polo acquired 832,321  shares from CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED in Aug/Sept 2009 and transferred 128,084 shares!!!


----------



## bigdog (16 October 2009)

ASX ANN today
*16-10-2009 12:04 PM  EXT  CEO for Swakop Uranium Appointed * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00999242

*Extract Resources announces CEO for Swakop Uranium*– Extract Resources (“the Company”) today announced that Mr Norman Green has beenappointed as Chief Executive Officer of its wholly owned subsidiary, Swakop Uranium inNamibia.

Mr Green is a graduate of the University of the Witwatersrand and is a Professional Engineer. He has considerable experience in Southern Africa where he has successfully led projects and managed the process for the commissioning of a number of mines, including the Skorpion Zinc mine and refinery project for Anglo American Base Metals in Namibia; he has also worked with Impala Platinum Limited, Assmang Limited and the Hillside Aluminium Project for Gencor, now part of BHP Billiton. Mr Green will reside in Namibia - his primary role is to build a Namibian team and with that team develop the Rossing South deposit from a world class discovery into a world class mine, capable of producing at least 15 Mlbs per annum of uranium.

Extract Chairman, Steve Galloway said today, “Norman makes a welcome return to Namibia as he takes the helm at Swakop Uranium and we are delighted to have found a CEO of this calibre. I know that he relishes the task ahead and his experience demonstrates that he is extremely capable of building the Husab mine at Rossing South. As a company, we are dedicated to making a significant contribution, not only to the world supply of uranium, but also to the Namibian economy and people”.


----------



## bigdog (16 October 2009)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601085&sid=aM4_PpnX.gFE

*Extract ‘Inundated’ by Potential Uranium Partners (Update2) *
Share | Email | Print | A A A 

By James Paton

Oct. 16 (Bloomberg) -- Extract Resources Ltd., a uranium explorer whose shares have surged almost eightfold in Australia this year, said it has been “inundated with requests” from companies proposing to join or take over its Namibian project. 

“We’re looking at options to see whether one of the big players would want to come in on a strategic partnership level,” Chairman Steve Galloway said in an Oct. 13 telephone interview from Namibia. Extract is being advised by Rothschild, the largest family owned bank, and may ask shareholders in November to consider proposals to bring its Rossing South mine to production, he said. He didn’t name any potential partners. 

Extract, 15 percent owned by Rio Tinto Group, has gained more this year than any other stock in Australia’s S&P/ASX 200 Energy Index as investors bet countries will turn increasingly to nuclear power, using fuel derived from uranium, in response to climate change. Drilling at Rossing South suggests it could become one of the world’s largest uranium mines, Galloway said. 

Investors “are jostling for a piece of the action,” said Gavin Wendt, an independent resources analyst who has followed Extract for three years and met with executives from the explorer in the southwest African country about two months ago. A joint venture, possibly with Rio, may be the most likely scenario, he said, adding that the stock’s “remarkable ride” has driven up the potential acquisition cost. 

Extract Resources has told suitors “we’re not for sale,” Galloway said. Rio Tinto doesn’t comment “on market rumors or speculation,” Tony Shaffer, a spokesman for the company, said by phone from Melbourne yesterday. 

Shares Rise 

The stock declined 0.6 percent to close at A$9.94 in Sydney today, valuing the company at almost A$2.4 billion ($2.2 billion), compared with about A$311 million at the end of 2008. 

Extract said Oct. 9 it found new high-grade mineralization at Rossing South and estimated the total uranium resource could reach 500 million pounds. The deposit is about 7 kilometers (4.4 miles) from Rio Tinto’s Rossing mine and approximately 30 kilometers from Paladin Energy Ltd.’s Langer Heinrich project. 

“We keep finding better and better resources,” said Galloway, a former mineral economist with the Namibian government. “We haven’t seen bad news yet.” 

Gavin van der Wath, an analyst BBY Ltd. in Sydney who has a “hold” rating on Extract, said A$10 is a fair value for the stock. 

Economies of Scale 

“A larger resource would enable them to increase their yearly production, which would have economies of scale, and would in turn increase the valuation,” Van der Wath said by telephone today. “But at this point in time, no.” 

Extract today named Norman Green head of the unit that will develop Rossing South, a statement to the Australian stock exchange shows. Extract expects to replace Managing Director Peter McIntyre, who stepped down in September, by early next year, Galloway said. 

The Perth-based explorer may sell more than $700 million in shares and debt in 2011 to bring the mine into production, Galloway said. That’s in addition to A$91 million raised this year by selling equity. 

London-based Kalahari Minerals Plc, which owns about 41 percent of Extract, said Oct. 9 the project potentially could rival the world’s biggest known uranium deposit at BHP Billiton Ltd.’s Olympic Dam. 

Potential Risk 

While the target of 500 million pounds is “achievable” and would make the mine one of the world’s biggest, the idea of the resource rivaling Olympic Dam isn’t realistic, BBY’s Van der Wath said. He estimates the size of the Olympic Dam deposit at more than 16 billion pounds. 

Rossing South may be able to produce more than 15 million pounds of uranium oxide a year, “a huge amount,” Galloway said. 

Galloway said a possible risk is that “a lot of other uranium comes on stream,” curbing gains in the price of the nuclear fuel. “But I think, over the long run, uranium will be a very profitable business.” 

The uranium market will have a surplus next year for the first time in at least three years as producers increase output faster than demand rises, the London-based World Nuclear Association said Sept. 10. 

Uranium prices, which peaked at $136 a pound in 2007, rose 5.7 percent in a week to $46 a pound on Oct. 12, Ux Consulting Co. said Oct. 13. 

Extract expects favorable supply and demand conditions when Rossing South is projected to begin production in 2013, Galloway said. “By 2013, 2014 there will be a space for new uranium on the market.” 

Some 440 commercial nuclear power reactors operate in 30 countries, with a further 30 under construction and another 90 planned, the World Nuclear Association said on its Web site. 

Galloway said Extract “is at a crossroads” as it explores partnership options and considers whether to expand beyond a single project in a single country. For now “we’re trying to get on with developing the resource as fast as we can,” he said. 

Last Updated: October 16, 2009 02:24 EDT 
931


----------



## bigdog (21 October 2009)

EXT  9.67 +0.030  +0.31%  high of  9.95 low of 9.67 2,904,258 shares $27,638,985 @ 21-Oct 10:32:48 AM 
-- todays before open trades of 6,496,720 shares are not included in ASX metrics!!

*Looks like a top shareholder is improving their position in EXT today buying $61.7 million worth!!*
-- any guesses on who the buyer is?

*Total 6,496,720 shares in early trades before todays opening*
09:57:45 9.5000 3,248,360 $30,859,420 XT 
09:57:45 9.5000 3,248,360 $30,859,420 XT

*Late 10 trades after the close yesterday only 28,048 shares*
20-10-2009 06:22 PM $9.780 4130 $40,391.400 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 06:10 PM $9.640 817 $7,875.880 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 06:08 PM $9.640 817 $7,875.880 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 05:56 PM $9.780 4130 $40,391.400 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 05:52 PM $9.780 4130 $40,391.400 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 05:03 PM $9.640 1634 $15,751.760 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 05:01 PM $9.780 2065 $20,195.700 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 04:54 PM $9.780 4130 $40,391.400 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 04:53 PM $9.780 2065 $20,195.700 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 
20-10-2009 04:51 PM $9.780 4130 $40,391.400 Portfolio Special Crossing,Crossed 

224


----------



## bigdog (21 October 2009)

*There has been also another special sale today at $9.50 during normal trading*
-- 2,740,000 shares $26,030,000 XT 

10:15:39 9.8000 202 1,980  
10:15:37 9.8000 250 2,450  
10:15:37 9.8000 1 10  
*10:15:27 9.5000 2,740,000 26,030,000 XT *
10:15:21 9.7900 24 235  
10:15:04 9.7900 73 715  
10:15:03 9.7900 198 1,938 

*Total 6,496,720 shares in early trades before todays opening*
09:57:45 9.5000 3,248,360 $30,859,420 XT 
09:57:45 9.5000 3,248,360 $30,859,420 XT


----------



## bigdog (21 October 2009)

The EXT SP has been hammered today!!
EXT  9.31 -0.330  -3.42%  HIGH of 9.95 LOW of 9.30 3,700,212 shares $35,204,056 @ 21-Oct 03:05:46 PM 


*There have now been four large trades today all at $9.50!*
13:41:02 9.5000 508,360 $4,829,420 XT 
10:15:27 9.5000 2,740,000 $26,030,000 XT 
09:57:45 9.5000 3,248,360 $30,859,420 XT 
09:57:45 9.5000 3,248,360 $30,859,420 XT


----------



## bigdog (26 October 2009)

ASX ANN
26-10-2009 11:30 AM  EXT  *Annual Report to shareholders  * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01002600

• ASX / TSX listed uranium company with Namibian focus with 2,700km² total project area

• Main assets are the Husab Uranium Projects in Namibia

• Strategically located within 50km of six significant uranium deposits, including
– RÃ¶ssing Mine, 8% of the world’s uranium production
– Langer Heinrich Mine, 2% of the world’s uranium production

• JORC compliant global resources of 292Mlbs U3O8

• Feasibility study on RÃ¶ssing South underway

• Scoping study shows viable large mine

• Market cap of A$2 billion an emerging major uranium producer

*Chairman’s Report*
In the midst of the global financial crisis and in an economic down-turn that severely affected the resources and energy sectors, Extract has performed remarkably; the company has delivered magnificent returns to shareholders, and has become an ASX top 200 company in the process.

During the course of the year the company turned its focus from Ida Dome to put all efforts into defining the discovery at RÃ¶ssing South. Almost exactly one year after announcing the discovery, we released our Zone 1 maiden JORC resource estimate of 108mlbs U3O8 at a grade of 430ppm Within months we followed this with an upgrade to Zone 1 and a maiden resource on Zone 2 to deliver a total resource for RÃ¶ssing South of 267mlbs U3O8 at a grade of 484ppm. This rapid development of a resource of global significance is indeed testament to the directors, management and staff of Extract, who have laid the foundations for the development of a world-class project in Namibia.

During the course of the year we appointed Rothschild Australia as advisors to undertake a strategic review of a number of development and partnership scenarios designed to bring RÃ¶ssing South into production as soon as possible. This has been a valuable exercise to achieve an outcome which optimises shareholder interests while at the same time driving development which is in the best national interest.

The project will move into its development phase in 2010, by which time we will appoint a local executive team in Namibia to accelerate the growth of the company and its subsidiary, Swakop Uranium (Pty) Ltd. 

There has already been extensive consultation with the Government of the Republic of Namibia and with major shareholders in respect of these important developments including the localization of this company and appointment of Namibian directors and staff.

Extract owes much of its progress to the vision and direction of Mr Peter McIntyre and his core team who have delivered outstanding service. Peter left the company in September and leaves behind a proud legacy as we build on his success and strive to deliver to the shareholders and the Namibian nation one of the largest uranium mines in the world.

*Operating Results*
The consolidated loss of the economic entity after providing for income tax and eliminating outside equity interests amounted to $11,739,513, (2008
loss $14,127,274).

*Review of operations*
During the year the Company made significant progress towards its goal of becoming a world class uranium producer. Significant events and
milestones occurring during the year included the following:-
(i) A maiden resource for Zone 1 Rossing South was defined.
(ii) Exclusive Prospecting Licenses which were subject to renewal were granted 2 year extensions. Spending requirements continue to be met or
significantly exceeded for all license areas.
(iii) Exploration results continue to strengthen the case for ultimate development of one or more of the Company’s 100% owned project areas.
(iv) The company increased its corporate presence through the appointment of two Namibian directors as well as significantly increasing its overall
staffing levels in Namibia.

*Financial Position*
The net assets of the economic entity have increased by $5,287,207 from $98,552,554 at 30 June 2008 to $103,839,761 in 2009. The net increase
has resulted largely from the net of:-
- Capital raised from the exercise of options of $16M,
- Reduction in provision for deferred tax income recognised as tax benefit of $14.2M.
- The net loss before income tax of $25.9M incurred during the year ended June 2009.


----------



## bigdog (26 October 2009)

ASX ANN
26-10-2009 01:33 PM  EXT  *Rossing South - New Exploration Target Statement  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01002692

*Rossing South - New Exploration Target Statement*

October 26 2009 – Extract Resources (the “Company”), a Uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, Africa, today announced an exploration target for areas of its Rossing South project not included in its current resource estimates.

From these additional areas the Company has set an initial target in the range of between 185 and 285 million pounds U3O8.

Under Canadian NI43-101 guidelines, target statements and different categories of resources are not able to be accumulated or stated as one figure and the Company retracts any previous statements that may have inadvertently included such an accumulated number, this includes the exploration target set out in its October 9, 2009 press release.

For clarity, a summary of the current status of the Rossing South project is as follows:-
• Indicated Resources – 24 million pounds U3O8.
• Inferred Resources – 243 million pounds U3O8.
• Current Exploration Targets – 185 to 285 million pounds U3O8.

The current resource for Rossing South, following JORC Code and NI43-101 guidelines, at 100 ppm U3O8 cut-off is shown in the following table (ASX & TSX release 22 July 2009).

Zone 1	Indicated	21	Mill Tonnes:	527	Grade (ppm U3O8):	24	U3O8	(M.lbs)
Zone 1	Inferred	126	Mill Tonnes:	436	Grade (ppm U3O8):	121	U3O8	(M.lbs)
Zone 2 	Inferred	102	Mill Tonnes:	543	Grade (ppm U3O8):	122	U3O8	(M.lbs)

Extract Resources Chairman, Mr. Steve Galloway, said “The rapid growth of the Rossing South resource and the Husab Project as one of the world’s largest uranium projects is continuing, with ongoing resource definition drilling in Zones 1 and 2 and exploration drilling further south continuing to define significant new zones of mineralisation. This continued success has resulted in the Company re-evaluating the exploration potential and defining a new exploration target of 185 – 285 million pounds U3O8. This figure is in addition to the resources already defined at Zones 1 and 2.”

“The Company is committed to the development of one of the largest uranium mines in the world that will provide significant returns to share-holders and deliver huge benefits to the Namibian nation for decades to come.”

Exploration drilling to date at Rossing South has been completed over 8 kilometres of a 15 kilometre long target of covered (but potentially uranium bearing) stratigraphy between the licence boundary and the northern termination of the Ida Dome (Figure 1). Continued exploration and resource definition drilling between Salem and Zone 1 is a priority for the Company (Figure 1).

Infill drilling at Rossing South is currently focused on Zone 1 and Zone 2 to upgrade the resource status with the aim of defining reserves for the ongoing Feasibility Study. Exploration drilling is also continuing south of Zone 2. 

The Company continues its significant commitment to realizing the full potential Husab Project with 11 drill rigs currently operating on site. Additional rigs will over the coming months to accelerate drilling progress. However, given the massive of the mineralised system defined thus far, exploration efforts are expected to some time.

736


----------



## bigdog (28 October 2009)

*View the Husab Flyover Video on the Extract website and see what its all about!!*
-- 3:13 minutes and there is no sound!

http://www.extractresources.com/tabid/751/Default.aspx

959


----------



## Out Too Soon (11 November 2009)

What a wild ride  The chart speaks for itself! Is the sp headed back up to 10.20 & beyond? The fundamentals are certainly good.
  Thanks for the Husab flyover Bigdog, it's nice to see more than facts & figures & charts occasionally 
Reminds us of what we are really investing in


----------



## bigdog (12 November 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> What a wild ride  The chart speaks for itself! Is the sp headed back up to 10.20 & beyond? The fundamentals are certainly good.




Out Too Soon; looks like the aquisition of shares by Kalahari and Polo are really influencing the SP downloads!!

*Current EXT SP*
EXT  8.46 -0.140  -1.63%  high 8.70 and low 8.41 61,699 shares $527,398 @ 12-Nov 11:21:51 AM 

The all time high was 16-Sep-2009 11.4500 with subsequent low on 04-Nov-09 7.2800 during the past two months.
-- check two month chart

Date____ 	Open	High	Low	Clse	Volume
11-Nov-09	 8.80 	 8.80 	 8.57 	 8.60 	317,605
10-Nov-09	 8.70 	 9.00 	 8.68 	 8.68 	465,308
09-Nov-09	 8.74 	 8.74 	 8.48 	 8.57 	339,362
06-Nov-09	 8.30 	 8.76 	 8.30 	 8.54 	437,574
05-Nov-09	 7.85 	 8.25 	 7.81 	 8.06 	552,612
04-Nov-09	 7.70 	 7.73 	 7.28 	 7.63 	580,004

Observation viewed were that low volume trades were pulling down the SP!!

Looks like the  price downward ride has been for the pure benefit of Kalahari and Polo on market buying who have been acquiring shares over the past weeks.  

Also, looks like a co-ordinated buying effort by both companies with both copmaines making announcements one day apart!!!
-- refer ANN below

Looks like Kalahari and Polo are still acquiring on market shares again during the past days!!!

http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/Ne...in_Extract_Resources_Limited/News.aspx?id=133

*Interest in Extract Resources Limited*
10 November 2009
Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed resource company, with uranium, gold and base metal interests in Namibia, announces that, further to Extract Resources Limited’s (‘Extract’) announcement on 4 November 2009, regarding the conversion of 5,200,000 warrants to Ordinary Shares, Extract has a total of 242,460,636 Ordinary Shares in issue.

Following active buying in the open market to avoid dilution, post Extract’s share and warrant placing, announced on 25 August 2009, Kalahari has pro-actively sought to maintain and increase its shareholding in Extract, underlining its support and belief in Extract’s portfolio, particularly in the Rossing South Project.  

Indeed, Kalahari is pleased to report that its current interest of 98,018,911 Ordinary Shares in Extract, represents 40.43% of Extract’s enlarged issued share capital.


http://www.londonstockexchange.com/...rket-news-detail.html?announcementId=10265690

Monday 9 November 2009
Polo Resources Limited

*Increased Strategic Stake in Extract Resources*

Polo Resources (PRL), the AIM listed mining company with uranium and coal interests in Africa, Australia and Asia, is pleased to report that it has acquired additional shares in Extract Resources Limited ("Extract"), increasing Polo and its associates' aggregate interest in Extract to 25,027,849 ordinary shares of Extract representing 10.32% of the issued ordinary share capital of Extract. Polo is directly interested in 9.26% of Extract's issued share capital or 22,450,849 ordinary shares.

Neil Herbert, Managing Director of Polo Resources, said:
"We have continued to increase our investment in Extract throughout 2009 reflecting the exceptional drill results achieved at Extract's Rossing South project. We continue to fully support Extract and its development plans.  The rapid progress being made in advancing this exceptional uranium project will continue to create value for Polo as Extract builds on its current mineral resource basis for the ongoing Feasibility Study."

5588


----------



## bigdog (17 November 2009)

17-11-2009 02:47 PM  EXT  *Strategic Partnership Update  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01011803

17 November 2009
COMPANY ANNOUNCEMENT/MEDIA RELEASE
Extract Resources assessing strategic partnership opportunities to progress the development of Rossing South Extract Resources Limited (ASX, TSX, NSX: EXT) commenced a comprehensive review of strategic options in May 2009 for the development of Rossing South, part of the company’s world class Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.

The strategic review being carried out by corporate advisers Rothschild, in conjunction with the company, has already identified a number of potential development pathways for Rossing South. At this stage no decision has been made on the preferred development option for the project.

As part of the continuing process, Extract has now invited interested parties to submit proposals for their potential partnership in the development of Rossing South, including outlining the basis of their interest and how they can assist with bringing the project into production in the most timely and efficient manner. Proposals will be carefully evaluated and compared against all other available options, including the development of the project solely by Extract, through its 100 per cent-owned subsidiary, Swakop Uranium.

Due to the size and quality of the Rossing South deposit, Extract has received extensive interest from a number of parties seeking to participate in the project’s development. Extract will keep shareholders informed of any material developments.

In the meantime, Extract is continuing to progress the Rossing South Feasibility Study (due for completion by mid-2010), as well as delineating the significant new zones of mineralisation that continue to be discovered.

Extract believes that the strong level of interest already received from potential partners supports the company’s view that Rossing South has the potential to become one of the world’s leading uranium mines, capable of producing 15 Mlbs of U3O8 per year, delivering significant returns to shareholders and material benefits to Namibia.

6016


----------



## bigdog (18 November 2009)

Looks like the market liked the ANN!!!
EXT  8.50 +0.170  +2.04%  high 8.53 low 8.26 179,117 shares  $1,500,130 @ 18-Nov 01:22:58 PM 

18-11-2009 12:53 PM  EXT  *Rossing South Exploration Results  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01012260

*Rossing South Exploration Results further substantiate the significance of Husab Uranium Project*

November 18, 2009: Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announced an exploration update on the large, high grade, granite hosted uranium system at Rossing South, part of EXT’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

*Highlights:*


Chemical assay results confirm the continuity of uranium mineralisation at Rossing South, as the infill drilling moves the Inferred Resource closer to ‘Measured’ and ‘Indicated’ status.

All zones of uranium mineralisation still open at depth and along strike, in at least one direction.

11 drill rigs operating on site, with more rigs being sourced to accelerate exploration and resource definition efforts.

A RadonX exploration programme to commence over the entire Rossing South area of cover to delineate additional uranium anomalies.

Further results assessed in early 2010; EXT continuing to progress the Rossing South Feasibility Study (due for completion in mid-2010).

The return of consistent zones of high grade, granite hosted uranium mineralisation from Rossing South continues to confirm the global significance of this massive mineralised system.

Extract Resources Chairman, Mr. Steve Galloway, said: “Exceptional chemical assay results reinforce the view that Rossing South is one of the most significant uranium discoveries ever made. The company remains committed to defining the full potential of Rossing South with extensions to known resources being defined, along with exciting new discoveries.

“A programme of radon emanometry using a proprietary technique (RadonX) to further quantify the enormous potential of this project, will be completed over the next two months. RadonX has been shown to be effective in the Rossing South environment and should accelerate exploration progress. Results will be assessed in the New Year with additional rigs sourced to test the new targets.

“The Company is also progressing the Feasibility Study for Rossing South, a key step in bringing the project into development in a timely and efficient way,” Mr Galloway concluded.

Chemical assay results not previously reported from recent drilling at Rossing South include:

Zone 1
RDD078 1578 ppm Mineralised zones(U3O8)
RRC504 1247 ppm

Zone 2 
RDD059 3028 ppm

6121


----------



## bigdog (19 November 2009)

*Shares held by the non top 20 shareholders has now reduced to:*
Balance of Register 35,524,813 shares 15.00% (was 16.13% two months ago)

I can only guess that Kalahari and Zero/Polo are continiuing to buy on market because the SP dropped again today!

EXT  $8.10 -0.240  -2.88%  high $8.44 low $8.04 266,854 shares $2,182,316 @ 19-Nov 04:10:59 PM 
-- small trades pulled down the SP yet again today!

11/19/09	10:31:26	$8.44		1400 shares
11/19/09	10:33:09	$8.38		892
11/19/09	10:34:13	$8.31		21

IMO, it is strange how when Kalahari and Zero/Polo are  both buying on market that the SP decreases!
-- when POLO was buying several months ago, the SP increased
-- do we really have Kalahari and Zero/Polo "fighting" for the additional on market shares?

http://extres.com.au/MediaReleases/tabid/617/Default.aspx
Top 20 shareholders - 18 November 2009 

*Top 20 SHAREHOLDERS NOV 17 2009 compared to Top 20 Sep 17 2009.*

## Tot_Share %Holdg Change__ Shareholder 
01 98,053,911 41.40% 5,665,225 KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED 
02 35,705,693 15.07% 1,084,291 RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 
03 22,450,849 9.48% 2,764,053 ZERO NOMINEES PTY LTD - Euroz Ltd - POLO 
04 8,109,021 3.42% 883,778 NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED 
05 7,436,571 3.14% 206,571 S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD - Steve Sikirich 
06 7,346,532 3.10% -122,307 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED 
07 5,830,564 2.46% 853,447 J P MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED 
08 3,976,524 1.68% 204,127 CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED 
09 1,928,718 0.81% 373,129 PORT BRASSEY PTY LTD 
10 1,826,583 0.77% -711,585 ANZ NOMINEES LIMITED 
11 1,355,908 0.57% -3,026,368 UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUST - P MCINTYRE 
12 1,333,565 0.56% 37,043 ERIDITUS PTY LTD - ROBERT VAGNONI 
13 1,000,000 0.42% 1,000,000 UBS NOMINEES PTY LTD 
14 921,933 0.39% 921,933 AMP LIFE LIMITED 
15 716,832 0.30% 19,912 MR YI WENG & MS NING LI 
16 691,182 0.29% 691,182 QUEENSLAND INVESTMENT GROUP 
17 687,849 0.29% 48,434 CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED 
18 666,783 0.28% 18,521 TASWA PTY LTD 
19 654,660 0.28% 18,185 IRONSIDE PTY LTD 
20 650,000 0.27% -30,556 MR DAVID MICHAEL HONNER 

TOTAL 201,343,678 85.00%
Balance of Register 35,524,813 15.00%
Grand TOTAL 236,868,491 100.00%

Observations
Kalahari increased plus 5,665,225 shares
UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUST - P MCINTYRE down from 4,382,276 to 1,355,908 0.57% -3,026,368 

New Top 20 shareholders
13 UBS NOMINEES PTY LTD 1,000,000 0.42% 1,000,000
14 AMP LIFE LIMITED 921,933 0.39% 921,933
16 QUEENSLAND INVESTMENT GROUP 691,182 0.29% 691,182

The following disappeared from the top 20
13 WARBONT NOMINEES PTY LTD - UBS Securities 1,033,042
14 LABONNE ENTERPRISES PTY LTD - P MCINTYRE 1,000,000
15 POLO AUSTRALASIA LIMITED (AUSTOCK) 832,321
-- POLO shares most likely transferred to ZERO NOMINEES!!

6343


----------



## bigdog (30 November 2009)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ce-uranium-at-current-rate-til-2023-3520.html

*Rio Tinto's Rossing can produce uranium at current rate ‘til 2023*
by Lawrence Williams, Mineweb.net
Monday, November 30, 2009 

Reports from Namibia suggest, perhaps hardly surprisingly, that mining giant Rio Tinto (ASX: RIO) is very keen to purchase the Rossing South project from Australian explorer, Extract Resources (ASX: EXT) and develop it in conjunction with its existing major mining operation some 7 km to the north.

Rio already owns 14.7% of Extract directly and also has 14.1% of Kalahari Minerals (LSE: KAH) which in turn owns 40% of Extract - which perhaps puts it in the driving seat with respect to taking on what is turning out to be one of the world's great uranium deposits - and given the proximity of its own operation, this would seem to make sense. 

But perhaps Rio has missed the boat in picking up the project at a reasonable price as Extract and Kalahari stock has soared as more and more good grade uranium is turned up by Extract's exploration team.  The current total resource for Rossing South is put at 267 million lbs U3O8 at 488ppm with almost definitely much more to come.  Indeed Kalahari puts the anticipated potential at over 500 million lbs.

Jerome Mutumba, Rossing Uranium's manager of corporate communications and external relations, has been reported as telling Namibia Economist "Rio Tinto and RÃ¶ssing see great potential for RÃ¶ssing South to be developed and operated together with RÃ¶ssing as this will provide value to both RÃ¶ssing and Extract Resources....  the mines could share significant infrastructure... RÃ¶ssing Uranium remains interested in discussing with the board of Extract how it might maximise value for all shareholders in both Extract and our RÃ¶ssing mine.... RÃ¶ssing produces 8% of global primary uranium production and is already a world class mine. RÃ¶ssing South has the potential to be a similar scale."

Other shareholders in Extract and Kalahari may well be holding out for a higher price than Rio may be prepared to pay though.  A significant player in this is Stephen Dattels who, through Polo Resources and various other companies with which he is associated is believed to have built up a significant stake in both Kalahari and Extract. 

Dattels, and his associates are perhaps best known for the huge sale of Uramin, which has the Trekkopje uranium mine, also in Namibia, to French nuclear giant Areva for over $2 billion in 2007.  He is very much a believer in Namibian uranium and has already made a fortune backing this belief.

Meanwhile Rossing itself, which had been looking at running operations down only three years or so ago, now reckons it can maintain its annual production rate of 4,000 tonnes of U3O8  a year until 2023 - indeed it should be able to increase it by 500 tonnes a year if it builds a new heap leach facility for which a feasibility study will be completed early next year. 

Rossing Uranium is owned as to 68.6% by Rio Tinto.

The mine is also exploring around its own operation and reckons its potential for expanding its own resource remains, although the Rossing South resource has very obvious attractions.  But, the very fact that the mine can continue operating for another 10 years or more at its current rate, even without finding new ore on its own ground, means that it may not be in a rush to pay a high premium for Rossing South. 

It is still very much the obvious developer for the project and its big shareholding in Extract and Kalahari may mean it can successfully prevent its sale to other parties and hold out for a deal which satisfies all parties.

6793


----------



## Uncle Barry (30 November 2009)

Good morning Big Dog.
Many thanks for your Report.

At the AGM, it was declared that another resourse the size and or potential of the RS group of 'finds' was thought to be discovered shortly.

Which will only add another exciting phase to what EXTRACT is standing on, in the Earth under its feet.

You may have noticed.
After the drilling and results from the Salem location, they, the Company's Geo team will be using Radon Caps, that will collect data from as deep as 70 meters, these will be used in the area to the north, up towards where the Chinese hold their lease.

If these prove another 'find', resource, then the possible area could be a monster, the zone/area is marked as light green in the magnetic mapping.

Kind regards,
UB
ps, What I post is for my fun only and therefore you should do nothing with any information you think I could be writing, nothing except seek an adviser or Doctor for your head.


----------



## bigdog (30 November 2009)

I have found African article from last Friday

"The source told the Economist that the only hurdle at the moment was that some of Extract shareholders are demanding more money."
-- assume that this is Dattels and Kalahari!!!
-- perhaps the SP will be heading north!!

EXT  7.86 +0.090  +1.16% high of 7.86 140,241 shares $1,083,934 @ 30-Nov 11:28:14 AM 

http://www.economist.com.na/index.p...-roessing-south&catid=542:headlines&Itemid=62

*Rio Tinto said to be eying RÃ¶ssing South  * 
Written by Administrator     
Friday, 27 November 2009 08:21  

Rio Tinto, the mining giant that owns RÃ¶ssing Uranium is reported to be planning to buy out RÃ¶ssing South uranium deposit, which is reportedly one of the biggest uranium finds in recent years. According to a well-placed source in Australia who is close to both Rio Tinto and Extract Resources, Rio Tinto wants RÃ¶ssing South so that it can expand its uranium production capacity. The source told the Economist that the only hurdle at the moment was that some of Extract shareholders are demanding more money.

Jerome Mutumba, manager corporate communications and external relations at RÃ¶ssing Uranium told the Economist this week that Rio Tinto has acquired on behalf of RÃ¶ssing, 14.7% interest in Extract Resources Ltd, the company which owns the RÃ¶ssing South deposit, and 14.1% of Kalahari Minerals which owns 40% of Extract Resources.

“Rio Tinto and RÃ¶ssing see great potential for RÃ¶ssing South to be developed and operated together with RÃ¶ssing as this will provide value to both RÃ¶ssing and Extract Resources.

RÃ¶ssing South is only seven kilometres from the RÃ¶ssing pit, and the mines could share significant infrastructure. Hence we see potential for RÃ¶ssing South and RÃ¶ssing working together on a joint development as this will provide value to both RÃ¶ssing and Extract Resources.

A significant investment will be required dependent upon the nature of the joint development,” Mutumba said.

He said RÃ¶ssing Uranium remain interested in discussing with the board of Extract how it might maximise value for all shareholders in both Extract and our RÃ¶ssing mine.

“RÃ¶ssing produces 8% of global primary uranium production and is already a world class mine. RÃ¶ssing South has the potential to be a similar scale,” Mutumba said.


----------



## bigdog (3 December 2009)

Uncle Barry,

-- Who knows what will happen with the EXT SP!
-- Not too many buyers out there and the SP is hovering today!

Were you aware of this ASF fishing thread?
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2911


----------



## bigdog (8 December 2009)

ASX ANN after the close today 

The SP has been on the downward trend which is a concern!

Date.......	Close	Volume
08-Dec-09	7.28	497,017
07-Dec-09	 7.40 	240,486
04-Dec-09	 7.67 	248,989
03-Dec-09	 7.90 	434,391
02-Dec-09	 7.89 	1,936,032
01-Dec-09	 7.90 	622,876
30-Nov-09	 7.83 	446,438
27-Nov-09	 7.77 	561,035
26-Nov-09	 7.73 	249,832
25-Nov-09	 7.80 	305,740
24-Nov-09	 7.90 	437,969


08-12-2009 05:09 PM  EXT  Rossing South Exploration Results  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01020707

Rossing South Exceptional Drilling Results
8 December 2009: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announced exceptional chemical assay results from the massive Rossing South mineralised system, part of EXT’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

*Highlights:*
● Multiple intersections of high grade uranium mineralisation:
- 28m @ 4,544 ppm U3O8
- including 3m @32,865 ppm U3O8 (3.29%)
● Highest grade granite - hosted deposit in Namibia.
● All zones of uranium mineralisation still open at depth and along strike, in at least one direction.
● 13 drill rigs operating on site, with more rigs being sourced to accelerate
exploration and resource definition efforts.
● A RadonX exploration programme has commenced over the entire Rossing South area of cover to delineate additional uranium anomalies.
● EXT continuing to make strong progress with the Rossing South Feasibility Study (due for completion in mid-2010).

The latest round of impressive chemical assay results continues to set Rossing South apart as a truly unique uranium project.

Extract Resources Chairman, Mr. Steve Galloway, said: “The latest round of high grade assayresults from Rossing South are exceptional with some of the best results returned thus far.”

“The mineralised system known as Zone 1 and Zone 2 extends for over five kilometres with infill and extensional drilling upgrading resource status from ‘Inferred’ to ‘Indicated’ so that reserves can be defined as part of the Feasibility Study to be completed in June 2010.

“The Company is very pleased with the rapid progress being made and with 13 drill rigs now on site, our work rate will accelerate further.

“We remain focused on developing Rossing South. It is a first class asset and we are confident that the work we are completing now will ensure it becomes a first class mining operation,” Mr Galloway concluded.

7389


----------



## bigdog (18 December 2009)

*Interesting play by Kalahari to takeover Coronet Resources Limited (unlisted) which is owned by Peter McIntyre the ex MD of Extract Resources!!!*

Peter McIntyre was a director of Kalahari and resigned in 2008.

Any thoughts about this?

The EXT share price has been fairing better in the past week!
Date........	Close	Volume	
17-Dec-09	 8.18 	599,378	
16-Dec-09	 7.94 	142,842	
15-Dec-09	 8.01 	116,078	
14-Dec-09	 8.00 	427,856	
11-Dec-09	 8.28 	569,772	
10-Dec-09	 7.86 	703,263	
09-Dec-09	 7.53 	1,069,641	
08-Dec-09 7.28 497,017 

Today currently EXT  8.20 +0.020  +0.24%  23,198 shares $191,802 @ 18-Dec 10:05:20 AM 

http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/Ne..._for_the_entire_issued_ordin/News.aspx?id=145

*All share takeover bid for the entire issued ordinary share capital of Coronet Resources Limited*

17 December 2009
Kalahari, the AIM and NSX listed resource company with uranium, gold and base metal interests in Namibia, announces that it intends, through its wholly owned, recently incorporated, Australian subsidiary, Kalahari Minerals Pty Ltd, to make a conditional off-market all share takeover bid for the entire issued ordinary share capital of Coronet Resources Limited.

Coronet shareholders will be offered 1 Kalahari Share for every 1.705 Coronet Shares held.   The Offer values each Coronet Share at AU$1.85  per share and Coronet, in aggregate, at approximately AU$50.4 million.  

A valuation report will be prepared for the purposes of s.593 of the Companies Act 2006.  A copy of this report will be sent to Coronet shareholders in due course.  

The Coronet Board has unanimously agreed to recommend that Coronet shareholders accept the Offer and the major shareholders of Coronet have entered into pre-bid acceptance agreements with Kalahari in respect of, in aggregate, approximately 19.9 per cent. of the total issued ordinary share capital of Coronet.  In the event that the proposed Offer is accepted by all of the shareholders of Coronet, Kalahari would issue a maximum of 16,000,617 Kalahari Offer Shares.

Coronet is an Australian-based mineral exploration company.  Its principal asset is its shareholding of 16 million Kalahari Shares, representing an approximate 7.65 per cent. interest in Kalahari.  Coronet is an unlisted public company incorporated in Australia.

Key Shareholders as at 2 November 2009		
Number	Percent	Key Shareholders
28,179,810	13.48%	Rio Tinto International Holdings Australia Pty Ltd
27,680,000	13.24%	Niger Uranium, Ltd
20,900,000	10.00%	M&G Investment Management
17,600,000	8.42%	Emerging Metals Limited
16,000,000	7.65%	Coronet Resources Limited
11,446,850	5.48%	Blakeney Management Limited
7,199,980	3.44%	New City Investment Managers
6,946,480	3.32%	Henderson New Star
6,312,009	3.02%	Regent Pacific Group Limited


----------



## bigdog (22 December 2009)

New potential shareholders or players!!!

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601091&sid=a9rxPLKedAPs

*Indian Uranium Need to Grow 10-Fold by 2020, Nuclear Power Says Share *
By Natalie Obiko Pearson

Dec. 21 (Bloomberg) -- India’s need for uranium will increase 10-fold by 2020 as Asia’s third-largest energy consumer boosts nuclear power generation, the country’s monopoly atomic generator forecast today. 

India is seeking cheaper sources of uranium than what it may get through commercial arrangements with companies like Russia’s Rosatom Corp. and France’s Areva SA, which plan to build reactors in the country, said Jagdeep Ghai, finance director at state-owned Nuclear Power Corp. of India. 

India will need about 8,000 tons of uranium annually, he said. The nation has signed civil nuclear agreements with six countries, including Canada, Kazakhstan and Namibia, to secure stakes in overseas uranium mines, Ghai said. 

“Most of these countries can give us access to uranium,” he said. “Nuclear Power’s strategy is to buy stakes in mines and tie up the source of supply.” 

Company officials were in South Africa and Namibia last week assessing offers for stakes, Ghai said. 

Atomic energy companies are flocking to India after a three-decade global ban on nuclear trade was lifted last year. The country aims to increase its nuclear power generation capacity 10-fold to 40,000 megawatts by 2035, Nuclear Power Chairman Shreyans Kumar Jain said Dec. 10.

8119


----------



## bigdog (14 January 2010)

*EXT  8.58 +0.190  +2.26%  @ 14-Jan 04:35:42 PM*

ASX ANN 11-01-2010 12:56 PM  EXT  Rossing South Drilling and Exploration Update  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01028324

*Rossing South Drilling and Exploration Update*
11 January 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announced updated exploration results from the massive Rossing South mineralised system, part of Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

*Highlights:*
● Infill resource definition drilling continues to return high grade intercepts
● All zones of uranium mineralisation still open at depth and along strike, in at least one direction.
● 13 drill rigs operating on site, with additional rigs due on site in the next 4 to 6 weeks to accelerate exploration and resource definition efforts.
● Encouraging results from the RadonX survey programme

The latest round of chemical assay results continues to set Rossing South apart as a truly impressive uranium project.

Extract Resources Chairman, Mr. Steve Galloway, said: “We are pleased that we continue to return results with positive surprises at Rossing South – the quality of the original discovery continues to be confirmed, and if anything, gets better. We are conscious of the need to expand our regional exploration programme. Rossing South as defined for our feasibility study represents just a fraction of the prospective area. The RadonX survey results give us a useful indicator of where we should focus future exploration drilling, and the company is committed to this work.

He added ”With the feasibility study on-going and enough cash to fund a new exploration programme – the company is well positioned to add substantial resources to our existing inventory over the next six months and beyond.”

Chemical assay results not previously reported from recent drilling at Rossing South include:

Zone 1
RRC591 24m @ 2349 ppm

Zone 2
RDD086 23m @ 2417ppm

Kalahari Minerals plc (‘Kalahari’)

Rossing South Drilling and Exploration Update


*Kalahari Minerals reported based upon the above ANN:*

Kalahari Minerals plc, the AIM listed resource company with uranium, gold and base metal interests in Namibia, is pleased to provide an update published by Extract Resources Ltd (‘Extract’ or ‘the Company’), in which Kalahari’s subsidiary, Kalahari Uranium Limited, holds a 40.44% interest, on the large, high grade, granite hosted uranium system at Rossing South, part of Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

Kalahari Executive Chairman Mark Hohnen said, “The infill resource definition drilling continues at pace, at Rossing South, as Extract looks rapidly to advance the project and complete the feasibility study.  The ongoing results at Zones 1 & 2 continue to return high grade intercepts, confirming the world class nature of the resource and its future production potential.”

8897


----------



## bigdog (22 January 2010)

*What do you make of the following play for EXT?*

"to distribute 90% of Kalahari’s holding in Extract Resources (ASX: EXT) to the Kalahari shareholders"

http://www.minesite.com/fileadmin/content/pdfs/Brokers_Notes_Jan_10/Niger Uranium 21-01-10.pdf

*Niger Uranium: NWT calls another EGM*
*21 January 2010*

Niger Uranium’s (URU) largest shareholder has requisitioned an EGM to gain control of the board and to requisition a meeting of Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH) to distribute 90% of Kalahari’s holding in Extract Resources (ASX: EXT) to the Kalahari shareholders. As Niger’s total stake in Kalahari is worth £50m, the see-through value of its holding in Extract is £58.4m, whereas Niger’s own market cap is only £40.2m, there is a financial benefit in holding the Extract shares directly. However, as Niger only holds 13.48% of Kalahari, the company would need the support of other Kalahari shareholders both to request an EGM and get the proposal approved.

Some holders, such as Rio Tinto, may be keen to hold the Extract shares directly but the proposal would require the approval of other shareholders. Niger has stated that it will issue additional information in due course and we await an announcement before considering the impact on our valuation. In the mean time, due to the recent appreciation in Niger’s share price, we are changing our recommendation to a HOLD with a target price of 35p.

*EGM called *
Niger Uranium’s largest shareholder, NWT Uranium, has requested an EGM under Section 82 of the BVI Companies Act, 2004. NWT also confirmed that it now has a direct and indirect interest of 35.13% in URU - well above the 30% required to request an EGM.

*The proposed resolutions of the EGM are:*
1. For URU Chairman, David de Jongh Weill, to be removed as a director of URU
2. For Wayne Isaacs to be elected as a director of URU
3. For the board of URU to requisition a general meeting of Kalahari to pass a resolution to distribute at least 90% of Kalahari’s holding in Extract Resources to the shareholders in Kalahari

*Board changes *
NWT has requested EGMs in the past to make changes to the board and block a fundraising that would have led to a dilution in its holding in Niger. We view the first two resolutions as an attempt for NWT to gain greater control over the URU board. Of the five current URU directors, John Lynch and Raphael Danon are also on the NWT board. Removing David de Jongh Weill and replacing him with Wayne Isaacs would give NWT control of the board.

In November, the Niger board proposed distributing the majority of its holding in Kalahari Minerals to shareholders but this was blocked at the shareholder meeting by shareholders, including, we believe, NWT.

In a statement released yesterday, NWT said that “notwithstanding this rejection, Mr. Weill continues to propose that Niger dispose of its interest in Kalahari, this time in tranches, so as not to require shareholder approval. He has also indicated in his recent Chairman's statement that he intends to re-submit the special dividend proposal to shareholders at the forthcoming AGM.”

NWT withdrew its previous EGM requisition last January when David de Jongh Weill was appointed to the board but as a director of Kalahari and chairman of URU shareholder of AfNat Resources, NWT now believes that there is a conflict of interest.

*Proposed requisition of Kalahari Minerals to distribute Extract Resources shares*

Niger currently holds 27.68m or 13.24% in the outstanding shares of Kalahari. In turn, Kalahari currently holds 98m or 40.43% of Extract Resources. If the proposed distribution of Extract shares proceeds, Niger would receive 11.68m shares in Extract (90% of 12.98m), which would be worth A$93.55m or £52.57m at current prices.

It has not been revealed whether the Extract shares would be distributed to Niger shareholders in the same way as the proposed Kalahari share distribution. Niger’s total stake in Kalahari is worth £50m, the see-through value of its inferred holding in Extract is £58.4m. However, as Niger’s own market cap is only £40.19m, there is a financial benefit in holding the Extract shares directly.

This may not be in the best interests of all Kalahari shareholders and as Niger has control of only 13.24% of the Kalahari, it appears unlikely that it would be accepted without their support. We do not believe this is likely given a distribution of Extract shares would push Rio over the 20% threshold that requires an automatic takeover offer for the A$2bn company.

*Valuation*

Before the proposed special dividend was announced, Niger traded at a 20% discount to the value of its holding in Kalahari. However, when Niger announced that it planned to pay a special dividend of the majority of its holding in Kalahari to its share holders, the discount was removed before returning when the proposal was rejected. At the time that the proposal was rejected, we issued a Sell note with a target price of 32.5p reflecting the earlier discount.

Until we have more detail regarding the proposed EGM, we will not re-evaluate the discount to our valuation. However, as the both the Niger share price has fallen in line with our expectations and the Kalahari share price has increased, we are changing our recommendation from a SELL to a HOLD with a target price of 35p reflecting a 20% discount to the value of the company’s Kalahari holding.

*RATINGS, CERTIFICATION AND DISCLOSURES*
Westhouse Securities Limited is a member of the London Stock Exchange and is authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority. Registered in England and Wales, No. OC305445 Registered Office 12th Floor, One Angel Court, London EC2R 7HJ.

*INVESTMENT ANALYST CERTIFICATION*
In my role as Research Analyst for Westhouse Securities Limited, I hereby certify that the views about the companies and their securities discussed in this report are accurately expressed and that I have not received and will not receive direct or indirect compensation in exchange for expressing specific recommendations or views in this report.

*RATINGS SYSTEM*
Westhouse Securities Limited uses BUY, HOLD and SELL as its stock rating system to describe its recommendations. Investors should carefully read the definitions of all ratings used in each research report. In addition, since the research report contains more complete information concerning the analyst’s views, investors should carefully read the entire research report and not infer its contents from the rating alone. In any case, ratings (or research) should not be used or relied upon as investment advice. An investor’s decision to buy or sell a stock should depend on individual circumstances (such as the investor’s existing holdings) and other considerations.

*Ratings are explained as follows:*
BUY: We expect that over the next twelve months the share price will outperform the market by more than 15%. The market is defined as the FTSE All Share Index

HOLD: We expect that over the next twelve months, the share price will perform between +15% and -15% of the market defined as the FTSE All Share Index

SELL: We expect that over the next twelve months the share price will under-perform the market by more than 15%. The market is defined as the FTSE All Share Index

*Distribution of Westhouse Securities’ research recommendations:*
BUY: 73%
HOLD: 21%
SELL: 6%

9276


----------



## jaz008 (4 February 2010)

By David Winning and Shin Jung-Won Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES SEOUL -(Dow Jones)- A consortium of Korean companies led by Korea Electric Power Corp. (KEP), or Kepco, is preparing to bid for a stake in one of the world's largest undeveloped uranium deposits, according to two people familiar with the matter. 
State-run utility Kepco, Korea Hydro and Nuclear Power Co., and Korea Resources Corp. are looking to take a stake of around 15% in Extract Resources Ltd.'s (EXT.AU) Rossing South uranium mine development in Namibia, one of the persons said. 
The consortium is working to submit the bid by a deadline of March 18, and the outcome is likely to be known a few months later, said the person, who didn't want to be named. 
He didn't disclose the likely value of the Korean consortium's offer. 
Another person confirmed Kepco and Korea Resources Corp. are in talks over a possible joint bid, but membership of the consortium hasn't been finalized. 
The person didn't mention a possible involvement by Korea Hydro & Nuclear Power Co. 
Extract, based in Western Australia, appointed the Australian unit of Rothschild in May last year to undertake a strategic review of its options for the development of the Rossing South deposit. 
In November, Extract said it had "received extensive interest from a number of parties seeking to participate in the project's development" but hadn't ruled out developing the project by itself. 
It wanted potential bidders to state how they could help bring a mine into production quickly and efficiently. 
Extract says Rossing South--located to the south of Rio Tinto Ltd.'s (RTP) producing Rossing mine--has the potential to produce 15 million pounds of uranium a year. That would make it the world's second-largest uranium mine. 
Rio Tinto owns nearly 15% of Extract and analysts think it's also likely to be in talks over potentially partnering in the development of Rossing South, especially if there is scope for sharing infrastructure at the Rossing mine. 
David Wood, director of Rothschild Australia Ltd., didn't disclose any identities of potential bidders when contacted by Dow Jones Newswires Wednesday, but said large groups were among those that had approached Extract in past months about a partnership. 
He confirmed parties were working toward a milestone in mid-March, adding Extract's management was open-minded about whether a miner or a uranium consumer would make the best partner if it opted to sell down part of its interest. 
Concerns about climate change have thrust nuclear power, which relies on uranium as a fuel, back into the spotlight as a potential source of emissions-free energy. 
Asian countries like China plan to accelerate programs to build reactors and European nations like Sweden are ending moratoriums on new nuclear plants. 
In contrast to some renewable energy sources, nuclear technology is already commercial. 
Supporters say plants don't require huge amounts of land compared to wind farms or biofuels plantations, and that safety continues to improve. 
South Korea and Japan--Asia's current nuclear heavyweights--are planning additional plants, and many countries, including Vietnam, Thailand, and Indonesia, want to join the nuclear club. 
China and South Korea have also said they plan to establish strategic stockpiles of uranium. 
The growing demand for feedstock has combined with diminishing secondary supplies of uranium from sources like decommissioned nuclear weapons to put pressure on existing and new mines to bridge the gap. 
South Korea's government has set a series of targets to secure the uranium needed for nuclear power plants. 
It wants the country's uranium self-sufficiency ratio to rise to 25% by 2016 and to 50% by 2030 from 6.7% in 2010 through the acquisition of overseas mines. 
In December, Kepco signed a deal with France's state-controlled nuclear group Areva SA (CEI.FR) to partner in the operating company of the Imoureran uranium mine in Niger. 
That agreement gave Kepco the right to offtake 10% of the production of the mine for the duration of its operations, with the uranium used exclusively in South Korean nuclear power plants. 
South Korea is also exporting nuclear power technology. A Kepco-led consortium received a $20.4 billion contract in December to build four nuclear power plants in the United Arab Emirates. 
The Ministry of Knowledge Economy said in mid-January it is targeting overseas contracts for 10 nuclear power plants by 2012 and 80 plants by 2030. 
This would make it the world's third-largest exporter of nuclear power plants and account for 20% of new nuclear power construction projects globally by 2030, the ministry said. 
-By David Winning and Shin Jung-Won, Dow Jones Newswires; 822-2198-2240


----------



## bigdog (5 February 2010)

The EXT SP has not been good lately!

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...e100-potential-maintains-buy-stance-4704.html

Wednesday, February 03, 2010

*Ambrian Capital says Kalahari affilate Extract Resources has FTSE100 potential, maintains 'buy' stance*

In a note on Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH), London-based stockbroker Ambrian Capital said the company’s primary asset, the 40% owned Extract Resources (ASX, TSX: EXT), could potentially grow to become a FTSE100 constituent. According to the broker, the uranium explorer could follow a similar path to Centamin Egypt, who recently joined the main board from the AIM market.

The broker said that Kalahari remains one of its strongest conviction 'buy' recommendations. According to Ambrian, the on-going corporate developments and a resource upgrade for the Rossing South uranium deposit being developed in Namibia, due in the second quarter of 2010, should drive the share price well in excess of 200p. 

The analyst report gave a target price of 232p per share. Furthermore, Ambrian said that the appointment of the company’s new CEO, from an exceptional shortlist of candidates, will wake up investors to the quality and size of what it believes is a world beating asset.

Ambrian’s Metals and Mining analyst, Brock Salier attended presentation by Kalahari Minerals and Extract Resources at the 2010 Indaba Conference in Cape Town, South Africa. Speaking at the event, Kalahari chief executive Mark Hohnen made it clear that his goal for the next 12 months is to drive towards a combination of Kalahari and Extract, Salier said. 

The analyst also noted the attendance of key Namibian ministers at the event. According to the analyst the Namibian Minister of Mines and Energy indicated that the government is eager to participate in the project, but through broad-based empowerment rather than a system like that used in South Africa. What this means is that the government would invest in the project as an equity partner, and it was made clear that the intention is not to do this on a free-carry basis, but to contribute financially.


----------



## bigdog (17 February 2010)

EXT Top 20 Shareholders at 9 February 2010
http://www.extractresources.com/MediaReleases/tabid/617/Default.aspx

Select link: "Top 20 Shareholders - 9 February 2010" 

*A comparision of the Top 20 shareholders reports (Feb 9 2010 vs Nov 20 2009) identified the following:*

KAH, RIO AND POLO have not bought or sold shares since last top 20 report November 20, 2009

S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD - Steve Sikirich disposed of 1,436,571 shares

CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED acquired 	1,761,915 shares

UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUST - P MCINTYRE acquired 1,158,653 shares

HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED-GSCO ECA acquired 2,226,851 shares

CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED DRP Account	disposed of 1,553,142 shares

TOP.20 shareholding increased to 85.54% (Nov 20 84.57%) 

BALANCE OF REGISTER decreased to 14.46% (Nov 20 15.43%)	

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
## 	SharesHeld	Holdg%	Company Name & A/C Designation 9 Feb 2010	Change#

01	98,053,911	40.41%	KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED	________________ 0

02	35,705,693	14.72%	RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 	0

03	22,450,849	9.25%	ZERO NOMINEES PTY LTD - Euroz Ltd - POLO	___ 0

04	8,240,868	3.40%	NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED	734,133

05	6,916,739	2.85%	HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED	-387,925

06	6,395,722	2.64%	J P MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED	548,074

07	6,000,000	2.47%	S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD - Steve Sikirich	-1,436,571

08	5,512,957	2.27%	CANADIAN REGISTER CONTROL	-53,888

09	4,225,956	1.74%	CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED	1,761,915

10	2,524,088	1.04%	UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUST - P MCINTYRE	1,158,653

11	2,226,851	0.92%	HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED-GSCO ECA	2,226,851

12	1,928,718	0.79%	PORT BRASSEY PTY LTD	0

13	1,507,332	0.62%	ANZ NOMINEES LIMITED	-336,205

14	1,333,565	0.55%	ERIDITUS PTY LTD - ROBERT VAGNONI	0

15	890,000	0.37%	UBS NOMINEES PTY LTD CFS FUTURE LEADERS FUND A/C	-110,000

16	861,725	0.36%	AMP LIFE LIMITED	-60,208

17	727,889	0.30%	CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED CWLTH BANK OFF SUPER A/C	40,040

18	716,832	0.30%	MR YI WENG & MS NING LI	0

19	662,619	0.27%	QUEENSLAND INVESTMENT GROUP	-28,563

20	654,660	0.27%	IRONSIDE PTY LTD - Peter Ironside	37,660

 	00	0.00%	CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED DRP Account	-1,553,142

TOP.20  	207,536,974	85.54%	TOP 20 SHAREHOLDERS (Nov 20 84.57%)	2,540,824

REG.BAL	35,080,662	14.46%	BALANCE OF REGISTER (Nov 20 15.43%)	-2,334,041

GRAND	242,617,636	100.00%	ADDITIONAL SHARES ISSUED SINCE Nov 20 2009	206,783

10313


----------



## bigdog (18 February 2010)

ASX ANN today:
Outstanding Chemical Assay Results
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01038679

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ng-assay-results-from-rossing-south-5049.html

Thursday, February 18, 2010

*Extract Resources unveils outstanding assay results from Rossing South*

Shares in Australian-based uranium exploration and development company Extract Resources (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) jumped 12c after announcing further outstanding chemical assay results from the RÃ¶ssing South mineralised system, part of Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

During the afternoon trade, shares were up 12c, 1.7%, to $7.34.

The results reflect the quality and global significance of the Husab Uranium Project and underpin Extract’s commitment to the completion of a Definitive Feasibility Study and, in due course, the development of a mine at RÃ¶ssing South.

Uranium mineralisation is open down dip and along strike, with further drilling expected to upgrade the resource classification and increase the size of this massive mineralised system.

Fifteen drill rigs are currently operating at RÃ¶ssing South with 14 dedicated to infill and resource drilling at Zone 1 and Zone 2.

Multiple high grade chemical assay results from Zone 1 and Zone 2 drilling, including 146m @ 639 ppm, 88m @ 650 ppm, 62m @ 786 ppm, 21m @ 2003 ppm and 23m @ 1673 ppm.

The company has completed 249,810 metres of drilling at the RÃ¶ssing South project with 225,951 metres of this total dedicated to resource definition within Zone 1 and Zone 2.

The latest round of chemical assay results were received from 75 drill holes located throughout Zone 1 and Zone 2. Multiple intercepts of high grade mineralization were reported from drill holes within both Zone 1 and Zone 2, highlighting the strong continuity of the high grade domains.

Uranium mineralisation remains open along strike and down dip with further drilling expected to increase the known dimensions of this massive mineralised system.

The company’s principal asset is its 100%-owned Husab Uranium Project which contains two known uranium deposit areas, RÃ¶ssing South and Ida Dome.

Extensive exploration potential also exists for new uranium discoveries in the region.


----------



## bigdog (19 February 2010)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...resources-looking-better-by-the-day-5069.html

Friday, February 19, 2010

Kalahari Minerals equity stake in Extract Resources looking better by the day

Gone are the days of questioning whether Extract Resources (TSX/ASX: EXT) it sitting on a world class uranium deposit in Namibia. Attention has now shifted to two more pertinent questions: Just how big is the deposit, and who will ultimately put it into production? Both of those questions are still the subject of considerable debate in the investment community.

Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH), which owns 40.44% of Extract, has watched with increasing pleasure as the company continues to pump out incredible drill results.   It isn’t just the sheer size of the project that impresses, but the grades being reported of late have been well in excess of the typical grades found in Namibia, the world’s fifth largest uranium producer.

Today Extract Resources released more bumper drill results, including 146 meters grading 663 ppm and 21 meters grading 2003 ppm in Zone 1, while in Zone 2, it reported an astonishing 129 meters grading 1415 ppm.

Kalahari’s Executive Chairman, Mark Hohnen said the results were “truly stunning” - it is hard to disagree.

Extract now has fifteen rigs drilling away at Rossing South, with more rigs on route. To date, Extract has completed 249,810 meters of drilling Rossing South, with the bulk of it targeted at Zones 1 and 2.  


 A pre-feasibility report is due to be released in June, which will certainly be one of the more interesting press releases to hit the entire uranium sector this year.   Kalahari reckons the report will consider a mine that will run at a rate of more than 15 million tonnes per annum “to support one of the world's largest uranium mines."  Kalahari has never been afraid to air its views on the potential of the project, and reiterated today that it expected the resource target of 550 million pounds of uranium to be “easily achieved”.  

Extract’s flagship project, Rossing South, as the name suggests, is situated directly south of the Rio Tinto (LSE: RIO) Rossing Mine, one of the longest running uranium mines in the world.  Rio Tinto has been watching Extract Resources progress with great interest, so much so, that it has built up a sizeable position in the company both directly (14.72% stake) and indirectly through Kalahari Minerals (13.48% stake).   Polo Resources (AIM: PRL) has also built up stakes in both companies, but this week Niger Uranium, another AIM listed uranium minnow, confirmed that it had sold a chunk of its stake in Kalahari, reducing its interest from 13.24% to 6.54%.

Who bought the stock has yet to be disclosed…


----------



## bigdog (1 March 2010)

ASX ANN
1/03/2010  9:49:00 AM      Extract Resources Appoints Jonathan Leslie as CEO 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01042688

*EXTRACT RESOURCES APPOINTS JONATHAN LESLIE AS CEO*
1 March 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announces the appointment of Mr Jonathan Leslie as the Group’s Chief Executive Officer (CEO) with immediate effect. Mr Leslie will join the Board of Extract in due course.

Mr Leslie is a highly experienced mining executive, with extensive operational and management knowledge of the global mining industry which includes experience in uranium marketing and project management.

He was on the Board of Rio Tinto PLC for 9 years, and CEO of two of Rio Tinto’s major product groups. He has broad experience of uranium marketing having spent four years responsible for Rio Tinto’s worldwide uranium sales into the Far East and Asia. His involvement in uranium continued with his appointment as Managing Director of RÃ¶ssing Uranium where he developed close relationships with the Namibian government and related agencies.

More recently, Mr Leslie served as Executive Chairman for the major AIM-listed mining company, Nikanor plc, formed to develop the world class KOV copper/cobalt project in the Democratic Republic of Congo. Prior to his role with Nikanor, Mr Leslie was CEO of Sappi Ltd, from 2003 to 2006.

Extract’s Chairman, Mr Stephen Galloway, said Mr Leslie had emerged as the outstanding candidate for the role following an extensive international search.

Mr Galloway said, “I am delighted to announce Jonathan’s appointment as Extract’s CEO, during this crucial stage in the company’s evolution from mid-cap explorer to a tier-one uranium asset developer. Jonathan brings a wealth of knowledge and global leadership. The networks developed by Jonathan in banking and finance, and thorough understanding of uranium mining, markets and customers, will add tremendous value to Extract as the company moves towards full production of the RÃ¶ssing South deposit.”

Mr Leslie said, “The prospect of leading one of the most globally significant uranium projects is what attracted me to this role. I look forward to leading Extract as it realises its potential as one of the largest global uranium producers and a major player in the resources sector.”

0998


----------



## bigdog (1 March 2010)

bigdog said:


> ASX ANN
> 1/03/2010  9:49:00 AM      Extract Resources Appoints Jonathan Leslie as CEO
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01042688
> 
> *EXTRACT RESOURCES APPOINTS JONATHAN LESLIE AS CEO*




*Jonathan Leslie is very highly paid!!!!!*

*Schedule 1 - Summary of key terms and conditions of executive employment agreement*

This summary below sets out the key terms and conditions of the executive employment agreement (Agreement) between Mr Jonathan Leslie and Extract Resources Ltd (Extract).

Commencement of employment and appointment
Mr Leslie’s employment with Extract will commence with immediate effect.

Term: 
The Agreement is for a four year term (Term).

Remuneration:
1. Salary
Mr Leslie's salary, which will be paid in Pounds Sterling is currently equivalent to AUD1,204,000 per annum, less superannuation contributions. This amount is reviewable annually.

2. Short term incentive
In addition to his salary, Extract may in its discretion, pay Mr Leslie a bonus of up to AUD 342,000 per annum upon the achievement of key performance indicators.

3. Long term incentive
Subject to Board and shareholder approval, Extract proposes to grant Mr Leslie a number of performance rights. Upon reaching certain key performance targets, each performance right would entitle Mr Leslie to acquire one fully paid ordinary share in Extract without being required to pay any consideration for the share.

Shareholder approval for the grant of the performance rights to Mr Leslie will be sought as soon as practicable after his appointment. If approved by shareholders, Mr Leslie will be granted the performance rights within 3 months of the date of that approval.

4. Termination
Mr Leslie may resign by giving written notice to Extract equal to the lesser of 12 months or the unexpired portion of the Term.

Extract may terminate Mr Leslie’s employment in the following circumstances:
(a) immediately for misconduct or other circumstances justifying summary dismissal;
(b) by providing either 12 months written notice or, written notice for the unexpired portion of the Term; or
(c) by providing either 3 months written notice or written notice for the unexpired portion of the Term, if by reason of any illness, injury or incapacity, Mr Leslie is unable to perform his duties for a total of 13 weeks in any 52 consecutive weeks.


----------



## bigdog (3 March 2010)

*Paydirt Uranium Conference, Adelaide - March 2010  3/03/2010  *

http://www.extractresources.com/Default.aspx?TabId=631&DMXModule=1420&EntryId=3465

*page 4 reports:*
*Outstanding Market Position*

RÃ¶ssingSouth -the MOST IMPORTANT URANIUM DISCOVERY of recent years

RÃ–SSING SOUTH positioned to become the SECOND-LARGEST Uranium mine globally

RÃ–SSING SOUTH potential to produce 15Mlbs U3O8 per annum

EXTRACT poised to become a TOP 5 GLOBAL URANIUM PRODUCER

*page 11 reports:*
*RÃ¶ssingSouth: Exploration Potential*

Rocks immediately below mineralised zone have unique magnetic response

Can trace these, and by inference the prospective zone, under sand cover using airborne magnetics

The few holes that tested this zone intersected uranium

More than 60% of the prospective zone remains to be explored

Commencing an exploration programme

1228


----------



## bigdog (12 March 2010)

EXT 7.170  +$0.060 (+0.844%) @ 2:54 PM (not much from the market!!)

ASX ANN
12/03/2010  10:18:00 AM      *Feasibility Study Update * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01046192

COMPANY ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE
*RÃ¶ssing South Project Feasibility Study Update*

Australia – March 12, 2010 – Australian-based uranium mine development and exploration company, Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX: EXT) (“Extract or “the Company”) reports that the RÃ¶ssing South Definitive Feasibility Study (“DFS”) continues to progress well and is on track to confirm the project’s potential to be one of the world’s largest uranium mines. The base case mine plan remains low risk, bulk tonnage, open pit mining, with ore processed through a conventional agitated tank leach plant.

The size of the RÃ¶ssing South mineralized system continues to grow with strong drilling results continuing from Zones 1 and 2. There are encouraging indications of significant mineralization on the western limb of the RÃ¶ssing South antiform and high grade mineralisation in both zones.

Extract aims to announce an updated RÃ¶ssing South resource in Q3, 2010. This revised resource estimate will incorporate infill and extensional drilling that has been completed since July 2009. The updated estimate is expected to increase the overall size and confidence levels of the RÃ¶ssing South resource.

As part of the ongoing process of optimising the currently defined resource, the most recent mine plan incorporates an average stripping ratio of 6.9:1 over the life of mine. Open pit mining studies indicate that approximately 120 Mt of pre-strip material is to be removed to enable ore movement rates of approximately 15 Mtpa to feed the processing plant.

As outlined in the Preliminary Cost Estimates (“PCE”) released on 3 August 2009, several items were excluded from the initial capital cost estimate. Extract is continuing to refine the cost of independently developing RÃ¶ssing South, including the costs of using either an owner-operator mine fleet or contract mining. Studies to fully define the costs associated with procurement of water, power and acid delivery, together with external infrastructure including rail and road, are ongoing.

Extract, together with its technical consultants, continues to undertake value engineering to optimize the development of the project and will provide an update following completion of the DFS, completion of which is currently targeted for Q4 2010. An example of this is pilot plant metallurgical testwork which is currently commencing operation in Perth. Extract expects this work to confirm overall process plant recovery as well as reagent and acid consumption.

Extract notes that capital costs for the processing plant and annual operating costs are currently expected to remain in line with the PCE.


----------



## bigdog (22 March 2010)

22/03/2010   Response to ASX Query  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01048882

Speeding ticket after Fridays action!!

The Company is not aware of any information that has not been announced .....

Friday 19-Mar-2010 opened $7.2700 closed $8.3500 with volume of 1,115,390 shares 
-- up $1.08

*SP $8.18 -$0.17 at 11:04 AM today*

1806


----------



## bigdog (29 March 2010)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...rm-112-stake-sale-to-itochu-at-185p-6022.html

Friday, March 26, 2010

*Kalahari Minerals shareholders confirm 11.2% stake sale to ITOCHU at 185p* 

Since ITOCHU Corp (TYO: 8001) announced this morning it is buying a 15% stake in Kalahari Minerals (AIM: KAH), two of Kalahari’ significant shareholders, Emerging Metals (AIM: EML) and Regent Pacific (HKG: 0575), have confirmed that they agreed to sell their entire shareholdings to the major Japanese conglomerate.

Kalahari Minerals’ key investment is its stake in Extract Resources (ASX, TSX: EXT) which is developing the world-class Husab uranium project in Namibia. Kalahari holds just over 40% in the Perth-based company. Extract owns and operates the Rossing South uranium deposit at Husab, where the resource currently stands at 292 Mlb (million pounds) graded 439 parts per million triuranium octoxide (U3O8) of which 267 Mlb at a grade of 487 ppm are in Zones 1 and 2.

Emerging Metals (AIM: EML) and Regent Pacific (HKG: 0575) agreed to sell their respective holdings of approximately 8.4% and 2.81% of Kalahari at 185p per share. The two companies share a common management team, with Emerging Metals co-chairmen Stephen Dattels and James Mellon also serving as Regent Pacific’s co-chairmen. Dattels is also the chairman of Polo Resources (AIM: PRL) which is associated with the Rossing South development through its 9% shareholding in Extract.

In total Emerging Metals owned approximately 17.8 million shares, and it will realise approximately £32.9m in gross proceeds once the transaction is complete. Regent Pacific sold 6.3m shares realising total proceeds of £11.7m.

Under the terms of Emerging Metal’s disposal, the shares are being sold in two tranches. The company has already sold half its holdings and it has agreed to sell the balance, subject to shareholder approval. The first tranche will settle on 1 April 2010 and the second tranche is expected to be completed no later than 4 May 2010.

Emerging Metals intend to distribute approximately 50% of the net proceeds to shareholders by way of a special dividend, at approximately 4.4 - 4.8pence per share. Following the disposal, Emerging Metals will be considered to be an investment company, and a new investment strategy to utilize the remainder of the proceeds, will be put to shareholders for approval at a general meeting.

Earlier today, Kalahari said that the ITOCHU significantly solidifies and strengthens its shareholder base.

“ITOCHU is a 150 year old major Japanese trading house with a long history in the uranium market as well as operating in Namibia”, Kalahari chairman Mark Hohnen commented. “Indeed, it has been actively involved in the trading of uranium since 1998 and has delivered over 4,000 tonnes of uranium to the market in 2009, as one of the biggest uranium traders in the world. It has invested in various uranium projects worldwide and has also arranged finance and off-take agreements”. 

ITOCHU, through its wholly-owned subsidiary Nippon Uranium Resources, is buying the equity stake and it will subsequently nominate a director to Kalahari’s board in order to maximise the benefits of the strategic relationship, Kalahari said.

Rossing South is situated directly south of the Rio Tinto (LSE: RIO) Rossing Mine, one of the longest running uranium mines in the world.  Rio Tinto has been watching Extract Resources' progress with great interest. To date, Rio has built up a sizeable position in Extract both directly with a 14.72% stake and indirectly through a 13.48% stake in Kalahari. 

Extract Resources is conducting a Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) at Rossing South. Earlier this month the company said that the DFS, which is expected to confirm the project's potential as one of the world's largest uranium mines, is progressing well. Extract aims to announce an updated Rossing South resource in Q3 2010 and it said that capital costs for the processing plant and annual operating costs are currently expected to remain in line with the preliminary cost estimates.

Kalahari's other key investment is its circa 44.9% holding in North River Resources PLC (AIM: NRRP), an emerging southern Africa focused multi commodity resource development company.


----------



## bigdog (6 April 2010)

*EXT SP $8.02 +$0.080 +1.013% @ Tue 06 Apr 2010 3:03 PM*

ASX ANN today
6/04/2010  12:04:00 PM     *Rossing South Exceptional Chemical Assay Results Continue  *

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01052641

*RÃ¶ssing South: Exceptional Chemical Assay Results Continue*
6 April 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announced further excellent chemical assay results from the RÃ¶ssing South mineralised system, part of Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

These results further confirm the global significance of the Husab Uranium Project and endorse Extract’s commitment to the completion of a Definitive Feasibility Study later this year and, in due course, the development of a mine at RÃ¶ssing South.

*Highlights:*
• Infill and resource extensional drilling continues to yield exceptional high grade uranium mineralisation.
• Aggressive drilling program continues with 17 rigs currently operating at RÃ¶ssing South.
• The resumption of exploration drilling has met with immediate success on the western limb of the RÃ¶ssing South anticline.
• Additional drill rigs have been sourced for deployment in the coming weeks to exploration drilling targets.
• ‘Proof of design’ testwork for pilot plant has commenced.
• Resource update for Zone 1 and Zone 2 on track for Q3 2010.
• Numerous high grade chemical assay results from recent Zone 1 and Zone 2 drilling, including: 

*refer attachment below*

*Resource Definition Update – Zone 1 & Zone 2*
The Company continues to increase the number of drilling rigs on site with a total of 17 now operating at RÃ¶ssing South. Four reverse circulation (RC) rigs and seven diamond core rigs are completing infill and resource extensional drilling at RÃ¶ssing South and an additional RC rig is continuing with sterilization drilling. The other five rigs have been deployed to exploration drilling.

At the RÃ¶ssing South project the company has now completed over 300,000 metres of drilling with 232,347 metres of this total dedicated to resource definition within Zone 1 and Zone 2 (Figure 1).

The Company anticipates that the infill and resource extensional drilling completed since July 2009 will move more of the resource to the Indicated category and will be incorporated in the Definitive Feasibility Study. An updated resource statement for Zone 1 and Zone 2 is expected to be
announced in Q3, 2010.

The latest round of chemical assay results were received from 66 drill holes located throughout Zone 1 and Zone 2. Multiple intercepts of high grade mineralization were reported reconfirming the continuity of the high-grade, granite-hosted uranium mineralization. Highlights are shown in Figure
1 (below) and a full list of recently received and previously unreported chemical assay results is included in Appendix 1.

Uranium mineralisation remains open along strike and down dip at both Zone 1 and 2, with additional drilling expected to increase the size of this globally significant mineral system. Figure 2 (below) is a plan showing the gridded and contoured uranium assay x mineralized intersection thickness product in each hole drilled to date, where chemical assay results are available. It shows several high value areas have been identified at both zones, some of which are still open, making these excellent early mining targets. Additional drilling is expected to increase the size of these high grade domains.

Figures 3 and 4 (below) are cross sections of Zone 1 and Zone 2, respectively. Each illustrates the geological interpretation and demonstrates the continuity of the high-grade, granite-hosted uranium mineralisation at RÃ¶ssing South. Figure 3 (cross section looking west) shows the high grade area at the southern end of Zone 1. The southerly plunge of the mineralised system in this part of the deposit is evident and reinforces the view that additional mineralisation can be expected in the gap between Zone 1 and Zone 2.

Figure 4 (cross section looking north) illustrates that mineralisation has been intersected on both the east and west limb of the RÃ¶ssing South anticline. Mineralisation has been defined on this section over a width in excess of 1000 metres and is still open down dip on both fold limbs.

*Exploration Update*
As previously announced (ASX Release 26th October 2009) the Company has identified the western limb of the RÃ¶ssing South antiform as a structural position with potential to host uranium mineralization. Recent drilling of this target has confirmed this potential with four RC rigs and one diamond core rig currently dedicated to drilling out this area. Hand held spectrometer results indicate that high grade uranium mineralisation has been intersected in multiple drill holes. Chemical assay results are pending and will be announced in due course.

This western limb area has only been partly tested and additional drilling is required down-dip to the west and along strike to the north and south to determine the extent of this high value mineralization. Additional drilling rigs are being deployed to further test this highly prospective target.

*RÃ¶ssing South Feasibility Study Update*
Results of metallurgical testwork done to date have been encouraging. One of the final steps in this process is completing metallurgical tests in a pilot plant. Approximately 10 tonnes of drill core has been transported from Namibia to Perth for ‘proof of design’ pilot plant testwork. Commissioning of
the pilot plant commenced on 22 March 2010 and all test work is expected to be complete by the end of June 2010. The objectives of this work are to finalise the base case flow sheet, to quantify comminution, leaching, filtration, ion exchange, solvent extraction parameters and to characterize
uranium product for marketing purposes. Of particular interest will be acid, water and other reagent consumption rates.

2555


----------



## bigdog (9 April 2010)

Why would Dattels resign for the board?
-- this article suggests "The group has also been linked to rumours of a joint takeover bid for Extract"

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/7037236/battels-resigns-from-extract-board/

*Dattels resigns from Extract board*

Extract Resources director Stephen Dattels has resigned from the board less than a fortnight after two of the three companies he helms sold their indirect stakes in the uranium hopeful to Japan's Itochu Corp.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASX ANN
08/04/2010    Director Resignation  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01053477

In a statement, Extract said Mr Dattels, who was on the board to represent 9 per cent shareholder Polo Resources, had resigned and Polo expected to make an announcement "in due course".

It remains unclear if Polo may have struck a deal to offload its Extract stake or whether it intends to appoint another nominee.

The group has also been linked to rumours of a joint takeover bid for Extract.

Mr Dattels sits on the board of three investment groups, the London-listed Polo and Emerging Metals and the Hong Kong-listed Regent Pacific Group. He was a non-executive director at Extract.

Late last month Emerging and Regent struck a deal with Itochu to sell their stake in Extract's single biggest shareholder, Kalahari Minerals. Kalahari owns 40 per cent of Extract, which is considered its most significant asset.

A Canadian-born lawyer based in London, Mr Dattels made the bulk of his fortune through UraMin, which he founded in 2005 and sold in June 2007 to France's Areva for $US2.5 billion.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ASX ANN*
08/04/2010    Director Resignation  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01053477

2839


----------



## bigdog (14 April 2010)

http://www.namibian.com.na/news/mar...cle/a-marriage-of-two-roessings-on-the-cards/

*A marriage of two RÃ¶ssings on the cards?*
By: JO-MARÃ‰ DUDDY
13.04.10

THE top brass of Extract Resources, owners of RÃ¶ssing South, is meeting with President Hifikepunye Pohamba this afternoon to brief him on plans to develop the uranium deposit into one of the biggest uranium mines in the world.

Mark Hohnen, Executive Chairman of Kalahari Minerals, which has 40 per cent shares in Extract, confirmed the meeting yesterday.

They will use the opportunity to introduce Extract’s new Executive Director, Jonathan Leslie, and “to provide a progress report on the RÃ¶ssing South project, as it enters this transformational period in its development – transforming from a pure exploration company to a one tier uranium production company,” Hohnen said in statement on the Kalahari website.

Leslie’s appointment adds fuel to persistent rumours of a marriage between Rio Tinto’s RÃ¶ssing Uranium and Extract’s RÃ¶ssing South. Leslie was a former managing director at RÃ¶ssing Uranium.

Last week RÃ¶ssing Uranium spokesperson Jerome Mutumba said his company has suggested a joint venture with RÃ¶ssing South. 

Mutumba said RÃ¶ssing Uranium has proposed to transport ore from RÃ¶ssing South to RÃ¶ssing Uranium to be processed. 

“RÃ¶ssing South is only seven kilometres from the RÃ¶ssing pit, and the mines could share significant infrastructure. 

We see potential for RÃ¶ssing South and RÃ¶ssing working together on a joint development, as this will provide value to both RÃ¶ssing and Extract Resources,” he said.

Rio Tinto already has 15 per cent shares in RÃ¶ssing South. However, it also holds 14 per cent of the shares in Kalahari Minerals, and therefore effectively owns 21 per cent in RÃ¶ssing South.

A Consortium of Korean companies led by Korea Electric Power Corp (Kepco) is also keen to get their hands on shares in RÃ¶ssing South. State-run utility Kepco, Korea Hydro and Nuclear Power Co, and Korea Resources Corp are looking to take a stake of around 15 per cent in RÃ¶ssing South, Dow Jones Newswires recently reported.

Extract’s wholly-owned subsidiary Swakop Uranium plans to have RÃ¶ssing South in production by the end of 2013. 

It can be ramped up to full production within 18 months after that, Swakop Uranium Chief Executive Officer Norman Green said. 

The mine has the potential to produce 15 million pounds of uranium oxide a year, making it one of the three biggest uranium mines in the world.


----------



## bigdog (20 April 2010)

http://www.southerntimesafrica.com/...&id=3979&sid=99259b81422b2d1b32f42ecadf1801bf

*RÃ¶ssing Uraniun joint venture proposal rejected *
By Felix Njini 19-04-2010   

*Kalahari Minerals blocks Rio Tinto JV plan *

Windhoek – London-listed Kalahari Minerals Plc has flatly rejected proposals by Rio Tinto-owned Rossing Uranium to jointly develop the world class Rossing South (Husab Uranium) uranium deposit, The Southern Times has established. 

Kalahari Minerals is the top shareholder in Toronto-listed and Australia-based Extract Resources. 

The Perth-based Extract Resources wholly owns Rossing South, also known as the Husab uranium deposit, which has been confirmed as the highest grade granite-hosted uranium deposit in Namibia and one of the most significant uranium discoveries in decades. 

Kalahari Minerals owns a 40.37 percent stake in Extract and Rio Tinto also owns a 14.7 percent stake in Extract in addition to a 15.8 percent stake in Kalahari Minerals. 

The Southern Times understands that Rossing, Namibia's oldest uranium mine, has outlined a joint venture proposal to Extract to jointly develop the world class Rossing South deposit. Rossing South, also known as Husab project, is situated about seven kilometres south of the current Rossing uranium open pit. 

Management at Rossing Uranium said it is feasible to process ore mined at Extract's Rossing South deposit. Ore from Rossing South could be transported by conveyor belt to the Rossing uranium plant for processing. 

'This would cut down on capital requirements for Extract and introduce synergies which would enable Rossing and Extract to maximise value for their shareholders,' said Jerome Mutumba, Manager corporate and external affairs at Rossing Uranium. 

Rossing Uranium proposes that processing uranium ore at its existing plant would minimise environmental damage. 

The Rossing South deposit is located in the Namib Naukluft Park. 

However the major reason behind Rossing Uranium's push for a joint venture with Extract is that its current main pit has run out uranium ore. 

Furthermore, Rossing Uranium is running out of quality grade uranium ore resulting in a projected fall in uranium output from 4 150 tonnes in 2009 to 3 838 tonnes in 2010. 

Werner Ewald, mine manager at Rossing Uranium confirmed that Rossing had run out of quality ore. 

Ewald said that Rossing Uranium needed four years to expand its main SJ Pit, already 370 metres deep and too narrow to continue mining. 

Kalahari Minerals executive chairman Mark Hohnen told The Southern Times that Extract will develop the Rossing South deposit as a stand alone uranium mine. 

Hohnen said in an interview that Kalahari Minerals would use its majority shareholding in Extract Resources to block joint venture proposal from Rio Tinto's Rossing Uranium. 

Although Hohnen said that Extract will have to review all the available options first before making a decisions, indications point to the Australian junior miner ducking the Rio Tinto joint venture proposal. 

Hohnen said that Extract will likely go on the market to raise nearly US$1 billion required and bring the mine into commercial production by 2014. 

'I am aware that they (Rio Tinto) would like to do the joint venture but Extract (Resources) has to consider whether it's in the best interests of its shareholders and Namibian people,' Hohnen told The Southern Times. 

'But I can see more benefits for Namibia in a new mine, we support Extract Resources in starting their own mine, Husab (Rossing South) has to be developed as a standalone project,' Hohnen said. Uranium production is expected to start in2014 at 5 700 tonnes a year, the equivalent of more than 10 percent of the uranium mined worldwide in 2008. 

Extract this week announced the appointment of former Rio Tinto executive Jonathan Lesley as MD. 'He (Lesley) has to review everything and see what is in the best of Namibia…we are also mindful of the fact that the deposit is in a national park and the concern is economic impact versus environment impact. 

I am glad that Extract has put in place a very professional team which will look into all those issues,' Hohnen said. 

He maintained Extract Resources would not be bullied into a joint venture arrangement with Rossing Uranium. 
'Rossing Uranium wants to present the fact that it is an easy thing to jointly develop but we have to weigh all the benefits for Namibia and Rio Tinto is only one of the many shareholders. 

'Extract must carefully review all the opportunities in front of them to come up with the best way forward for shareholders and the people of Namibia,' Hohnen said.

3317


----------



## clint (29 April 2010)

A good read on the latest dyl news realease
Up near Ida Dome and Salem area. 

● High grade alaskite hosted uranium mineralisation discovered at Tubas Alaskite
project area in Namibia
● Discovery hole ALAR13 returned chemical assays of:
o 89 metres at 400 ppm cU3O8 from 128 metres, including:
 11 metres at 710 ppm cU3O8 from 182 metres, and
 16 metres at 600 ppm cU3O8 from 199 metres
o 102 metres continuous mineralisation to end of hole at 223 metres
● ‘Alaskite Alley’ hosts a number of uranium projects including Rio Tinto’s Rossing
Uranium Mine and Extract Resources’ Rossing South and Ida Dome Projects as
well as others.


----------



## bigdog (22 May 2010)

ASX ANN
21/05/2010  11:40:00 AM    *Rossing South Drilling Results Update  *

RÃ¶ssing South: Mineralisation on western limb confirmed with further strong results from Zone 1 and 2, including 73 metres grading 2243ppm U3O8 21 May 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announced the latest round of exceptional chemical assay results from the RÃ¶ssing South mineralized system, part of Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

Aggressive drilling rates continue to underpin the Company’s commitment to completing the RÃ¶ssing South Definitive Feasibility Study and the development of a mine at this globally significant project.

*Highlights:*• 19 drill rigs now operating at RÃ¶ssing South, with the key focus on resource definition.
• Stand out intercept of 73 metres grading 2243ppm U3O8 with mineralisation still open down dip and along strike.
• Chemical assay results from multiple drill holes confirm high grade mineralisation on the western limb of the RÃ¶ssing South antiform.
• Steady flow of exceptional high grade chemical assays received from infill and resource extensional drilling including (see insert below): 

*Resource Definition Update – Zone 1 & Zone 2*
Significant drilling rates continue at RÃ¶ssing South where approximately 1300 drill holes have been completed for 330000 metres of drilling. There are currently 19 drill rigs operating at RÃ¶ssing South: nine RC rigs; and ten diamond core rigs. The main focus of drilling has been infill resource
definition work aimed at converting the Inferred Resource to Indicated. Some extensional, sterilization and exploration drilling is also being completed.
The latest round of chemical assay results have been received from 89 drill holes located

throughout RÃ¶ssing South. Multiple intercepts of high grade mineralization were reported further establishing the continuity of the high-grade, granite-hosted uranium mineralization. Highlights are shown in Figure 1 and a full list of recently received and previously unreported chemical assay results is included in Appendix 1.

Mineralization in Zone 1 remains open down-dip to the east with the high grade results received in this area (e.g. RDD145, 73m @ 2243ppm U3O8) highlighting the significant potential for additional drilling to further increase the size of the current resource.

*Exploration Update – Western Limb drilling results*
Chemical assay results received for drill holes on the western limb of the RÃ¶ssing South antiform confirm the presence of high grade uranium mineralization. Figure 1 shows multiple drill holes in this area west of Zone 1, Zone 2 and south of Zone 2 with significant uranium mineralization,
including:
• RRC750, 37m @ 2001ppm U3O8;
• RRC717, 10m @ 1015ppm U3O8;
• RRC718, 30m @ 1032ppm U3O8; and
• RRC771, 10m @ 1665ppm U3O8.

The Company is currently drilling out this area for inclusion in the next resource upgrade. Drill holes continue to intersect potentially high grade uranium mineralization, as identified by hand held spectrometer results. Chemical assay results will be reported when available.

*RÃ¶ssing South Feasibility Study Update*
Resource Update
Aggressive drilling rates continue to define an updated resource estimate for RÃ¶ssing South within the third quarter of calendar 2010. The main aim is to upgrade the current Zone 1 and Zone 2 Inferred Resource to Indicated status. The Indicated Resource is expected to form the basis of the
DFS mining inventory so that reserves can be defined.

Pilot Plant Testwork
‘Proof of design’ testwork commenced in the Company’s pilot plant in Perth on 22 March 2010. The objectives of this work includes finalising the base case flow sheet, to quantify comminution, leaching, filtration, ion exchange, solvent extraction parameters and to characterize uranium product for marketing purposes. Results have been encouraging and the Company remains confident that the testwork objectives will be met and completed by the end of June 2010.

The Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) remains on track for completion in the fourth quarter of the 2010 calendar year.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
• Steady flow of exceptional high grade chemical assays received from infill and resource extensional drilling including:

4170


----------



## tambo66 (22 May 2010)

Getting better than even us optimists expected but the best part is the statement that Extract plan on mining within 2 1/2 years, and KAH picking up more shares, surely the SP must start to move soon?

DYOR of course


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2010)

Why are they taking so long to complete feasability studies?

They had an economic resource yonks ago and have just kept drilling and drilling. What are they after? A 1000 year project?

Really, after the first 50Mt they should have gone straight to mining the sucker. Buy a truck, some spades, a mill, and GO! 

Maybe POU is too low for them to start up?


----------



## bigdog (17 June 2010)

*TWO ASX ANNOUNCEMENTS today*

17/06/2010  11:45:00 AM    * Rossing South Project Update * 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01072251

*SP EXT 7.010  $-0.080 (-1.128%) @ Thu 17 Jun 2010 3:45 PM *

COMPANY ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE

*RÃ¶ssing South Project Update*
Australia – June 17, 2010 – Australian-based uranium mine development and exploration company, Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) (“Extract or ‘the Company) is pleased to report that work on advancing the RÃ¶ssing South Project development is progressing well and provides the following update.

*Resource Update*
The RÃ¶ssing South resource upgrade remains on track for Q3 of calendar year 2010. Since the maiden Zone 2 resource release (ASX announcement 22 July 2009) Extract’s technical team has focused on infill drilling Zones 1 and 2 with the aim of upgrading the Inferred Resource to Indicated status. This upgrade is expected to define a significant resource that can be converted to reserves and hence a mining inventory for the Definitive Feasibility Study (“DFS”).

Some drilling to define Measured Resource has also commenced at Zone 1. However, the majority of the results from this work will not be available in time for inclusion in the Q3 resource upgrade.

Additional drilling has also been completed in the western limb position of the Rossing South anticline and south of Zone 2 on the eastern limb. The aim of this drilling has been to define a maiden Inferred Resource that is also expected to contribute to the Q3 resource update.

Exploration and resource definition drilling completed to date at RÃ¶ssing South has only focused on the northern most eight kilometers of a 15 kilometre long target. Once priority resource definition drilling has been completed additional exploration drilling will be undertaken.

*Definitive Feasibility Study Update*
The DFS continues to progress well and is on track for completion in Q4, 2010. It is expected that the DFS will confirm the project’s potential as one of the world’s largest uranium mines. The base case mine plan remains low risk, bulk tonnage, open pit mining, with ore processed through a conventional agitated tank leach plant.

Results from the recently completed pilot plant testwork program are still being returned and interpreted with available results encouraging and providing further support for the base case flow sheet.

Work is set to commence in the next week to excavate a bulk sample from the northern end of Zone 1 to be used for confirmatory comminution test work. This will be the first explosive rock breaking at RÃ¶ssing South.

*Water Update*
The company’s 100% owned Namibian subsidiary, Swakop Uranium (Pty) Ltd, which holds Exclusive Prospecting Licence 3138, within which RÃ¶ssing South is located, has recently formed an agreement with NamWater. As reported by NamWater on June 11, 2010, the agreement between NamWater and other potential resource customers is to co-operate in the financing, designing, procurement, engineering, construction, commissioning and operation (including maintenance) of a coastal desalination plant with the capacity to ensure sufficient water for the company’s current and future demands.

*Mining Licence Update*
Work on the Environmental Impact Assessment and Management Plan is proceeding on schedule in parallel with preparation for a Mining Licence application. The outcomes from this work will be used to support a Mining Licence application over RÃ¶ssing South before year end.

========================================================================
Second ASX ANN today
17/06/2010  11:28:00 AM    *Extract appoints RBC Capital Markets as Corporate Broker *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01072245

COMPANY ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE
*Extract Resources appoints RBC Capital Markets*
as Global Corporate Broker
17 June 2010

Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) (“Extract” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce the appointment of RBC Capital Markets as its global corporate broker to the Company with immediate effect.

Jonathan Leslie, Chief Executive Officer said: “We are delighted to welcome RBC Capital Markets as Extract’s global corporate broker. RBC’s global platform, specialist skills in the mining sector and outstanding research makes them an ideal partner with Extract as we move from an exploration to a development company.”

4661


----------



## bigdog (18 June 2010)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus.../story-e6frg9df-1225881086740?from=public_rss

*Clock ticking for Extract Resources in Namibia *
Matt Chambers From: The Australian June 18, 2010 12:00AM 

EXTRACT Resources needs to secure a mining licence for its huge South Rossing uranium deposit in Namibia by April or risk losing it as Russia and other major developers show interest. 

The Perth-based company has been looking for a partner to develop the $US1 billion mine since May last year and says it is on track to complete a feasibility study by the end of 2010, but analysts say the company has a big task ahead of it.

Observers are divided on whether any delay could prompt the government to hand the project to another developer, such as Russia's state-owned Rosatom, which has signed an agreement to develop uranium mines in the sparsely populated southern African country and submitted a mine plan for South Rossing.

Extract says it is taking nothing for granted but is confident it can do enough work on the project to satisfy the Namibian government.

"Extract will have applied for a mining licence by April," a spokesman said. "The company is well on track to achieving this and doesn't envisage any difficulties being granted a mining licence."

Extract wants to start mining up to 6700 tonnes of uranium in South Rossing in 2013.

This would make it the second-biggest uranium mine, after Canada's McArthur River project.

The prospect of gaining a slice of one of the world's biggest and best undeveloped uranium deposits has attracted a long and intriguing list of parties interested in Extract and/or South Rossing.

Extract's biggest shareholder, Kalahari Resources, recently revealed Apac Resources had taken a 9.55 per cent in Kalahari.

Apac, a Hong Kong company that owns 20 per cent of Mt Gibson iron, has been linked to controversial businessman and corporate raider Lee Ming Tee.

Rio Tinto, which controls the nearby Rossing mine, has a 15 per cent stake in Extract and a 12.5 per cent stake in London-listed Kalahari (whose only major asset is its Extract stake). Japan's Itochu has taken a 15.5 per cent stake in Kalahari, while French nuclear company Areva, state-owned Korea Resources and Paladin Resources have also been seen as potential white knights for Extract in the project. Despite the interest, Extract's 13-month search for a partner, which has been led by Rothschild, has failed to throw up an offer acceptable to the company and Kalahari, which owns 40 per cent of Extract.

Doubts over Extract's hold on the project were raised last month when talks between Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin and President Dmitry Medvedev and Namibian President Hifikepunye Pohamba resulted in a five-year memorandum of co-operation over uranium between the two nations.

It also led to a statement from Rosatom that it had put in an application to develop South Rossing and would be prepared to spend $US1bn on uranium development. BBY analyst Gavin Van Der Wath said he did not see the Namibian government handing over the ground, even if it did not make the deadline for the application. "People will try to scoop this project up, but do I think Extract will lose the project? No," he said. "But it will weigh on their share price until there is something definite."

Yesterday, Extract reaffirmed its target of a third-quarter resource upgrade and a fourth-quarter definable feasibility study.

Another analyst, who didn't want to be named, said the company would struggle to have studies and financing in place by the time a mining licence was needed, which could place the project at risk. "I don't think they will have a bankable feasibility study in the fourth quarter -- their rigs are still drilling like mad," he said. "I think the government might be prepared to look at other developers, particularly with the Russians saying we're prepared to spend $US1bn ($1.1bn) and Kalahari seen as a bunch of gunslingers."

The emergence of Apac could make matters more volatile.

In 2008 the Australian Takeovers Panel found Mr Lee had used Apac and Shougang Concord, who claimed to be independent entities, to try to get control of Mt Gibson Iron.

Sources close to Extract said there had been no known case of a company in Namibia fulfilling the terms of an exploration licence and not being granted a mining licence. Extract's newly installed managing director, Jonathan Leslie, a former Rio director, has said the company has seen no evidence of Rosatom trying to muscle in on the asset.

It had also been assured at the highest level that the Namibian government would not interfere with negotiations. Extract chairman Steve Galloway has strong contacts in the government, having worked in a number of senior positions there.


----------



## bigdog (2 July 2010)

ASX ANN today
2/07/2010  10:24:00 AM      *Rossing South Drilling Results Update *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01076353

*RÃ¶ssing South: High Grade Result of 68 metres grading 5767 ppm U3O8*

2 July 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, today announced exceptional infill drilling assay results and the emergence of a new zone of uranium mineralisation at RÃ¶ssing South, part of Extract’s world-class Husab Uranium Project.

Strong drilling rates continue to support the next resource update which will form the basis for completing the RÃ¶ssing South Definitive Feasibility Study. The Company remains committed to the development of a mine at this globally significant project.

*Highlights:*
• Outstanding intercept of 68 metres grading 5767 ppm U3O8 in Zone 1.
• New zone of uranium mineralisation indicated at Rossing South based on strong hand held spectrometer results from RC drilling samples
• Known dimension of RÃ¶ssing South mineralised system now defined over eight kilometres with indications of high grade mineralisation on southernmost line of drilling.
• Seven kilometres of prospective 15 kilometre trend still to be tested.
• First firing of explosives at RÃ¶ssing South undertaken.
• Steady flow of exceptional high grade chemical assays received from infill and resource extensional drilling, including: (see attachment at bottom)

*Exploration Update – New Zone Emerging*
Exploration drilling on five lines, 200 metres apart, has defined strongly anomalous uranium mineralisation over 800 metres of strike, as indicated by hand held spectrometer results from the bulk RC samples (see Figure 1). Confirmation chemical assay results are required to fully quantify the significance of these results, but based on past experience the Company believes a new granite hosted zone of uranium mineralisation is emerging. Chemical assay results will be released when available. Importantly, mineralisation remains open down dip and along strike with additional drilling
expected to increase the known dimensions of this zone.

Additional drilling has been planned in this area to follow up on the highly encouraging results returned to date.

Only the northernmost nine kilometres of the 15 kilometre long RÃ¶ssing South target have been drill tested. The prospective stratigraphy for hosting granite hosted uranium mineralisation continues under the RÃ¶ssing South gravel plain to the Salem area (see Figure 1). Exploration drilling over this area will continue, but given the enormous size of the target zone will be ongoing for some time to come.

*Resource Definition Update – Zone 1 & Zone 2*
The main focus of drilling has been infill resource definition work aimed at converting the Zone 1 and 2 Inferred Resource to Indicated (see Figure 2). Some extensional, sterilization and exploration drilling is also being completed.

19 drill rigs are currently operating at RÃ¶ssing South: nine RC rigs; and ten diamond core rigs. Multiple significant results continue to be returned from this drilling with a full list of recently received and previously unreported results shown in Appendix 1. These results continue to demonstrate the continuity of the granite hosted uranium mineralisation at RÃ¶ssing South.

*RÃ¶ssing South Feasibility Study Update*

Resource Update
Sufficient drilling has now been completed to define an updated resource estimate for RÃ¶ssing South within the third quarter of calendar 2010. The main aim is to upgrade the current Zone 1 and Zone 2 Inferred Resource to Indicated status. The Indicated Resource is expected to form the basis of the DFS mining inventory so that reserves can be defined.

The images shown in Figure 2 highlight the Zone 1 and 2 resource areas which will be the focus of the next resource update. The main mineralised population is shown, as indicated by the >75 ppm U3O8 image. The assays >1600 ppm U3O8 demonstrate the extent of high grade drill hole intersections that tend to be distributed throughout both zones. The >75 ppm U3O8 wireframe image shows the grade shells that are being modeled for the resource upgrade.

First blast at RÃ¶ssing South
A bulk sample is currently being mined from the northern end of Zone 1 to assist with comminution testwork. This work commenced on Thursday 24th June 2010 when the first ever use of explosives at RÃ¶ssing South was undertaken (Figure 3).

The Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) remains on track for completion in the fourth quarter of the 2010 calendar year.

5086


----------



## bigdog (9 July 2010)

The SP has been doing very well for past days! 

*EXT 7.00  $+0.250 (+3.704%) today at Fri 09 Jul 2010 10:41 AM 
-- high today of $7.10*

Date…….. Close	Volume
08-Jul-10	 6.75 	392,800
07-Jul-10	 6.50 	306,560
06-Jul-10	 6.43 	358,682
05-Jul-10	 6.50 	253,060
02-Jul-10	 6.58 	250,031
01-Jul-10	 6.30 	381,731
30-Jun-10	 6.50 	637,747
29-Jun-10	 6.35 	170,677

*WHO IS SELLING THEIR 10%???*
-- from top 20 reported as at May 19, 2010
-- ZERO (POLO) looks likely and Dattels is no longer on the EXT board!

1 KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED 98,053,911 40.37%
2 RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDIN GS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 35,705,693 14.70%
3 ZERO NOMINEES PTY LTD 22,450,849 9.24%
4 J P MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED 7,641,295 3.15%
5 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED 7,486,837 3.08%
6 CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED 7,059,286 2.91%
7 NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED 6,346,598 2.61%
8 S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD 6,000,000 2.47%
9 CANADIAN REGISTER CONTROL 4,536,633 1.87%

http://www.cmemarkets.com/v3/2010/0...-resource-developer-extract-resources-nikkei/

*DJ Itochu To Buy Interest In Aussie Resource Developer Extract Resources -Nikkei *

Thu Jul 08 18:38:14 2010 EDT 

 TOKYO (Nikkei)--Itochu Corp. (8001.TO) has decided to buy a roughly 10% stake in Australia's Extract Resources Ltd. (EXT.AU), which is developing uranium mines in Namibia, the Nikkei reported in its Friday morning edition.

The trading company will purchase shares held by an investment firm for an estimated Y15 billion. A sales agreement is expected this week.

Itochu took a 15% stake in Extract Resource's top shareholder, Kalahari Minerals Plc, this past spring. The British company owns 40% of the resource
developer.

Extract Resource is developing the Rossing South mine in central Namibia, which is scheduled to begin churning out 5,800 metric tons a year in 2013, representing more than 10% of global uranium production. By investing in the lead developers, Itochu hopes to clinch sales rights for the output, mainly for supply to Japanese electric utilities.

With annual uranium sales of 4,000 tons a year, the trading house is the world's No. 2 seller. Uranium demand is expected to soar due to a string of nuclear power projects worldwide.

  (END) Dow Jones Newswires

  07-08-10 1838ET

15432


----------



## bigdog (9 July 2010)

*Official ASX ANN that POLO is the seller!*

9/07/2010  1:23:00 PM      *ITOCHU agrees to aquire 10.3% stake in Extract  *

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01078197

*ITOCHU agrees to acquire a 10.3% interest in Extract Resources*

9 July 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT), a uranium exploration and development company with projects in Namibia, was notified today that ITOCHU Corporation (“ITOCHU”), a major Japanese trading house, has acquired a 10.3 per cent stake in Extract through its wholly owned Australian subsidiary, Nippon Uranium Resources (Australia) Pty Ltd (“Nippon Uranium”).

Polo Resources Limited was the vendor of 9.2 per cent of the shares to Nippon Uranium, and following this transaction will have no shareholding in Extract. The remaining 1.1 per cent of the shares purchased by Nippon Uranium was acquired from a related party of Polo.

The acquisition is subject to approval by shareholders of Polo Resources Limited and Australian Foreign Investment Review Board ("FIRB”) approval over a portion of the stake.

Extract Resources Chairman, Stephen Galloway, said: “We welcome ITOCHU’s presence on the share register. ITOCHU has a long history in the uranium market as well as experience operating in Namibia, and as a new stakeholder in Extract, we believe we can benefit from their experience in the sector.”

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The history of ITOCHU Corporation dates back to 1858 when the Company's founder Chubei Itoh commenced linen trading operations. Since then, ITOCHU has evolved and grown over 150 years.

With approximately 150 overseas bases in 74 countries, ITOCHU, one of the leading sogo shosha, is engaging in domestic trading, import/export, and overseas trading of various products such as textile, machinery, information and communications technology, aerospace, electronics, energy, metals, minerals, chemicals, forest products, general merchandise, food, finance, realty, insurance, and logistics services, as well as business investment in Japan and overseas.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Annual world demand for uranium for use in nuclear generation amounts to approximately 65,000 tons. 

As one of the three biggest uranium traders, ITOCHU sells about 4,000 tons of natural uranium per year (as at 2008). In recent years, major Japanese trading corporations have been aggressively investing in various projects to develop natural resources. 

ITOCHU has long been focused on uranium, and is committed to an aggressive approach in uranium trading activities, in order to ensure stable energy supplies and also to reinforce the company’s wide range of resource development business.


----------



## bigdog (11 August 2010)

ASX ANN
11/08/2010  8:27:00 AM     *Rossing South Resource Update *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01086997

*RESOURCE UPGRADE ESTABLISHES RÃ–SSING SOUTH AS THE 6TH LARGEST GLOBAL URANIUM DEPOSIT*

*Highlights:*
• Resource upgrade moves RÃ¶ssing South into the top 6 global uranium deposits by contained metal.
• Zones 1 and 2 Indicated Resource increased to more than a quarter of a billion pounds (257M.lbs) U3O8: a ten-fold increase in Indicated Resource from the previous resource statement (ASX release 22nd July 2009).
• Inferred Resource of 110M.lbs U3O8, including Maiden Inferred Resource from Zones 3 and 4.
• 37% increase in Total Resource size from previous resource statement (ASX release 22nd July 2009).
• Confirmed as the largest in-situ and highest grade granite-hosted uranium deposit in Namibia.
• Extensive exploration potential within Husab Uranium Project still to be tested with an extensive drilling program continuing.
• Resource now defined to support completion of Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS).

August 10, 2010: Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) (“Extract” or “the Company”) today announces a new resource estimate, following JORC Code and Canadian NI43-101 guidelines, for the RÃ¶ssing South Deposit, part of Extract’s Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.




The size and grade of the new resource confirms RÃ¶ssing South as one of the most significant uranium discoveries made in the last decade, and establishes it as the largest in-situ and highest grade, granite-hosted uranium deposit in Namibia. The increased resource underpins the Company’s next milestone, which is the completion of the Definitive Feasibility Study (“DFS”), and takes Extract another step forward from a successful explorer to becoming a major uranium producer.

High resource grades at Zones 1 and 2 have been maintained since the previous resource statement (ASX release 22nd July 2009), confirming that the drilling adequately defines the inherent grade distribution and continuity within the deposits.

Figure 1 (below) highlights the rapid progress the Company has made since early 2008 in advancing the resource inventory to underwrite the definition of reserves and, in due course, support the development of a long-life mining operation at the Husab Uranium Project.

Since July 2009, the drilling effort has been successful in both the conversion of resources from Inferred to Indicated status and growing the resources in Zones 1, 2, 3 and 4. Indicated and Inferred Resources (Total Resource) grew by approximately 37% for all four zones. Indicated Resources now account for 70% of the Total Resource.




Extract’s Managing Director, Jonathan Leslie, said: “The resource upgrade at RÃ¶ssing South is a significant step forward for the Company and for the Husab Uranium Project. We have further defined one of the world’s largest uranium resources which supports the scheduled completion of the Definitive Feasibility Study in Q4 2010 and, in time, the development of a world-class mine.
“We also expect that the resource base will continue to increase with on-going drilling. Once in full production, the Husab Uranium Mine is expected to become the second largest producer in the world.

Mr Leslie also added, “The immediate priority remains completing the Definitive Feasibility Study on Zones 1 and 2 to bring these deposits into production within the shortest possible time frame. Seventeen drill rigs remain on site with the current focus on completing the drilling required to define Measured Resources within the Zones 1 and 2 starter pits.

“Once the resource update has been optimised additional drilling will be planned, aimed at converting additional Inferred Resource material to Indicated status and defining additional resources down plunge of high grade domains. An updated resource is expected within Q1 2011.

“Significant exploration potential remains to be tested throughout the Husab Uranium Project, with 7 of the 15 kilometre RÃ¶ssing South trend yet to be drilled. Although Extract’s priority remains resource definition and project development, exploration of this large mineralised system is expected to continue for some time.”

The Company looks forward to providing further updates as the full potential of the Husab Uranium Project continues to be realised.


----------



## Mr Z (11 August 2010)

She looks due to pull out of this $6.xx funk soonish IMO. 

Disclosure: I have owned, bought and sold EXT from around the 7c level. Another mining story I love, so of course I am completely bias!


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2010)

Going to be one of the biggest producers in the world with the tonnage and grade already identified.

Maybe found a bottom. Rounding a little with some higher lows but $7.00 the challenge. Through there and I'd be pretty confident the medium term bottom was made.


----------



## bigdog (3 September 2010)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-ceo-predicts-higher-uranium-price--9758.html

Friday, September 03, 2010

Extract Resources CEO predicts higher uranium price 

by Lawrence Williams, Mineweb.com

As Extract Resources (ASX: EXT) progresses the big Rossing South (Husab) project in Namibia the prospect is for rising uranium prices ahead.

In a presentation to the Africa Downunder conference in Perth, Extract Resources CEO, Jonathan Leslie was predicting higher uranium prices as burgeoning demand and shortage of supply would see it moving up from its current trading range. 

Given the company is exploring, and developing, what is already estimated to be the world's fifth largest uranium resource at Rossing South in Namibia - and it is still growing - a degree of price optimism doesn't go amiss, but Leslie's views are echoed by uranium analysts around the world.

The latest resource estimate from Extract of 367 million pounds of contained U3O8  includes 110 million pounds of inferred material from Rossing South Zones 3 and 4 for the first time.  Zones 3 and 4 are continuations along strike from Zones 1 and 2.  It also showed a major transfer of resource in Zones 1 and 2 from the Inferred category to the better Indicated category as infill drilling has enabled this to be recalculated.  Now the Indicated resource is put at 257 million pounds of U3O8, a tenfold increase from this category as last reported a year earlier.

Indeed on current plans Rossing South (which will be known as the Husab mine) would be the world's second largest uranium producer and would be coming on stream in 2014 and while the mine would be low cost and should be able to operate profitably at current prices in the $40+ range, a boost to say $70/lb - which many feel is on the cards - would make Extract a highly profitable operator.  Anticipated output from Husab would be some 15 million lb/y U3O8 concentrate (yellowcake).

Extract - and London-based Kalahari Resources which owns just over 41% of Extract - have been the subject of major interest in the markets. As we reported here last month, the likelihood is that they will be bought out at some stage by a major mining group - Rio Tinto has a significant stake in both Kalahari and Extract (12.5% and 14.7% respectively) - but there are a number of other significant minority holdings in both companies and there has been much jockeying for positionin these holdings over the past couple of years as the significance of the deposit being  exposed becomes more apparent. 

A Japanese trading house, Itochu, has built/is building, an important stake in both companies - it holds 14.9% of Kalahari and is buying 10.1% of Extract through wholly-owned Australian subsidiary Nippon Uranium Resources - and one assumes Rossing South - or Husab - is on China's radar too given that country's huge nuclear power expansion plans.

Leslie said "The scoping studies to date suggest low cash costs and attractive economics for Husab with the definitive feasibility study due to commence in the forthcoming December quarter.

"We anticipate at this stage that project development will continue through to the end of 2013 with commissioning and first production underway over 2014-2015."

Mr Leslie said Rossing South's path to maiden output would benefit from the deposit's high grades and conventional, low risk open pit mine development, with testwork to date generating good recoveries from conventional agitated acid leach operations.

Internal studies by Extract in March this year suggested a production throughput of 40,000 tonnes per day at a head grade of 487 parts per million and production costs of around US$23.60 per pound.

The Husab development has an estimated capital cost of US$704 million and an estimated mine life of 20 plus years.


----------



## bigdog (9 September 2010)

*EXT $6.66 +$0.25 +3.900% @ Thu 09 Sep 2010 1:07 PM *

9/09/2010  11:30:00 AM   Emergence of Zone 5 at Husab`s Rossing South 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01096657

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
*CHEMICAL ASSAYS CONFIRM THE EMERGENCE OF ZONE 5 AT HUSAB’S RÃ–SSING SOUTH*

*Highlights:*
• Emerging Zone 5 at Husab’s RÃ¶ssing South:
--o Chemical assay results including 29 metres assaying 1653 ppm U3O8 in RSRC002a
--o Continuous mineralisation at Zone 5 has now been identified over a strike length of 1.7 kilometres and remains open along strike and down dip.
• Granite hosted uranium mineralisation now confirmed over nine kilometres of strike of the RÃ¶ssing South Anticline with another six kilometres to be explored.
• Definitive Feasibility Study targeted for completion in Q4 of calendar 2010. Early stage planning for Mining Licence application has commenced.
• Comminution test work commenced on a bulk sample of mineralised alaskite material from RÃ¶ssing South.
• Continued drilling focussed on upgrading early mined material to a “Measured” Resource classification.
• Further exploration potential within Husab Uranium Project still to be tested with an exploration drilling program continuing with a number of new targets planned for testing in 2H, 2010.
• 17 drill rigs currently in operation.

September 9, 2010: Following the resource update announced on 10 August, 2010, which confirmed RÃ¶ssing South as one of the world’s largest uranium deposits, Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX:EXT) (“Extract” or “the Company”) is pleased to provide an update on progress at the Husab Uranium Project in Namibia.

*Drilling Update*
Multiple high grade, previously unreported, drilling results have been received from resource definition and exploration drilling, including:








High grade uranium assays have been returned from newly discovered Zone 5 at RÃ¶ssing South located approximately three kilometres to the south of Zone 2 along regional strike. Drill hole RSRC002a returned an intersection of 29 metres grading 1653 ppm U3O8 from 279 metres. This intersection ranks in the top 2 per cent for metal content within the current RÃ¶ssing South
database, and confirms Zone 5 as a high priority exploration target. Potential economic grades have been encountered over 1.7 kilometres of strike at Zone 5, and the mineralisation remains open along strike and down dip. A second significant intersection of 14 metres grading 1211 ppm U3O8 was made in hole RSRC004, located 200 metres to the east of RSRC002a. As RC drilling in this area has not intersected footwall gneiss, selected holes are currently being extended by diamond core. The exploration model suggests that additional uranium mineralisation will be intersected in the extended drill holes.

Drilling has now shown that the geological structure hosting the uranium mineralisation at RÃ¶ssing South is consistently mineralised over a strike length of nine kilometres. Zones 1 and 2 at RÃ¶ssing South, which are the subject of the Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) which is currently in progress, together make up the northern 5.5 kilometres of the total identified mineralised strike
length. Approximately six kilometres of the highly prospective RÃ¶ssing South Anticline remain to be drill tested.

Resource drilling at RÃ¶ssing South continues with 17 drill rigs currently in operation, 10 of which are diamond drills and the remainder RC percussion. The principal focus of current drilling is to upgrade the confidence levels of early mining areas in Zones 1 and 2 from Indicated to Measured resources. To this end, a drill spacing study will commence shortly. This will assist in determining optimum drill collar spacing for the determination of Measured resources.

*Definitive Feasibility Study Update*
Work on the DFS is continuing, with a strong team in place to maximise progress of this critical work. A 200 tonne bulk sample of granitic material recently excavated from the northern portion of Zone 1 is currently undergoing comminution testwork in Johannesburg in order to refine the
current designs for crushing and milling equipment.

The follow up work as a result of the operation of the pilot plant at SGS Oretest in Perth from April to July 2010 continues to return data. This data will feed into the design of the planned processing plant.

The block model used in the resource update announced on 10 August 2010 has been passed onto the mining team for mine design optimisation. Detailed mine design and scheduling of the Zone 1 and Zone 2 resources will form the basis of the mining inventory for the DFS. Zones 3, 4 and 5 are also potential sources of future mine production, but will not feature in the DFS base case, as Indicated or Measured Resources in these zones have not yet been defined.

Information available from the pilot plant indicates that accounting for a leach residue grade and process plant recovery losses, such as belt filtration soluble losses and plant wide scale precipitation from the process leach liquors, is the most representative way to determine total process recovery. Applying this methodology is expected to result in lower recoveries from low grade material (<400 ppm U3O8) and higher recoveries from high grade material (>400 ppm U3O8).

Investigations into minimising the leach residue grade are in progress. This recovery methodology will be applied to optimisation of the August 2010 resource model to help determine overall process recovery for the DFS. Acid consumption based on lithology will also feature in future resource optimisation. Determining total process recovery and acid consumption will form a critical component of detailed mine planning and scheduling for the DFS so that the most robust mine plan can be developed.

*Mining Licence Update*
In parallel with the DFS and Environmental Impact Assessment study, early planning for a Mining Licence application for Husab’s RÃ¶ssing South has commenced. It is anticipated that the Mining Licence application will be lodged with the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy in Q4, of calendar 2010.

*Exploration*
A large number of additional uranium exploration targets have been identified within the Husab Project, many of which have had no previous work carried out on them. During the next 12 months, reconnaissance level exploration will be completed on many of these targets in order to assess their potential to host economic concentrations of uranium mineralisation.

7401


----------



## bigdog (22 September 2010)

*Perhaps the market did not like the ANN with SP closing at $6.19 down 11 cents Tuesday Sept 21!*

ASX ANN
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01100084

AGREEMENT WITH NORTH RIVER RESOURCES OVER UIS LICENCES

September 21, 2010: The Directors of Extract Resources Ltd (Extract) are pleased to announce the signing of an agreement (the Agreement) with North River Resource Plc (North River) relating to their respective wholly-owned subsidiaries, Extract Resources (Namibia) (Proprietary) Ltd (Extract Namibia), NRR Energy Minerals Limited ("NRR Energy") and West Africa Gold Exploration (Proprietary) Limited (WAGE).

Under the Agreement, subject to the satisfaction of certain conditions (as set out below), NRR Energy will subscribe US$800,000 (the Subscription Funds), so that each of Extract and NRR Energy will hold a 50% interest in Extract Namibia. The principal assets of Extract Namibia are EPL 3327 and EPL 3328, pursuant to which Extract Namibia has the rights to explore for nuclear fuel minerals. Located west and north respectively of the historic tin mining centre of Uis in western Namibia, previous exploration activity, undertaken by Extract, has shown that these licences have the potential to host secondary uranium deposits associated with palaeodrainages of the Orawab and Ugab ephemeral river systems. The Subscription Funds will be used by Extract Namibia to expedite further uranium exploration on these licences.

The Agreement also allows for the formation of a 50/50 unincorporated joint venture between WAGE and Extract in relation to the nuclear fuel rights (if granted) in respect of EPL 3139. WAGE is the sole legal holder of EPL 3139 in Namibia and has applied for the rights to explore for nuclear fuel minerals in respect of this licence. The nuclear fuel rights for EPL 3139 have yet to be granted. Subject to the terms of the Agreement, WAGE and Extract have agreed that if WAGE is granted the nuclear fuel rights for EPL 3139, and subject to obtaining any necessary approvals and consents required to the transaction under the Namibian Minerals Act, WAGE and Extract will form an unincorporated 50/50 joint venture in respect of these nuclear fuel rights ("Joint Venture"). Once the Joint Venture is formed, WAGE is obligated to fund the first US$500,000 exploration of nuclear fuel rights in relation to EPL 3139 activities. EPL 3139 is located within 30km of Extracts Husab Uranium Project.

Extracts purpose for entering into this Agreement is to enable Extract to focus on the development of its world class Husab Uranium Project in Namibia, which contains the Rssing South Deposit. The Husab Project is held by a second Extract subsidiary, Swakop Uranium (Proprietary) Limited, and does not form part of the Agreement.

The Agreement further stipulates that Mr Luke Bryan and Mr David Steinepreis from North River will be appointed directors of Extract Namibia, joining Martin Spivey and Inge Zaamwani-Kamwi from Extract, who already sit on the board of Extract Namibia. It is intended that following the necessary approvals, Extract Namibia will be re-named Brandberg Energy (Proprietary) Ltd.

NRR Energy will be the manager of Extract Namibia and, if formed, the Joint Venture, will conduct exploration for nuclear fuel minerals activities in accordance with programs and budgets as approved by representatives of the shareholders of Extract Namibia.

In the event of a discovery on either EPL 3327 or EPL 3328, Extract has the right to increase its holding in Extract Namibia to 65% by acquiring shares from NRR Energy at a 10% discount to the then prevailing market value. In addition, in the event of a discovery on EPL 3139, Extract has the right to increase its holding in the Joint Venture to 65% at a 10% discount to the then prevailing market value. The prevailing market value of Extract Namibia and of the Joint Venture is to be determined by an independent expert applying the valuation methods and procedures established by the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy.

The subscription by NRR Energy for shares in Extract Namibia is subject, inter alia, to the satisfaction of certain matters, being:

a)NRR Energy being satisfied with the results of its legal due diligence on Extract Namibia;

b)receipt of all necessary approvals and consents required under the laws of the Republic of Namibia (if any); and

c)NRR Energy, Extract and Extract Namibia entering into an agreement with a broad-based black economic empowerment entity in respect of its involvement in Extract Namibia.

The Agreement also contains certain terms, clauses, agreements, representations and warranties from all parties that are normal for a transaction of this nature.

These conditions are to be satisfied within 180 days of signing the Agreement (or such other date as the parties agree).

7760


----------



## bigdog (5 November 2010)

The EXT SP has done well over the past three weeks
close 12-Oct-2010 6.0400 
today 8.310 +0.160 +1.963% @ Fri 05 Nov 2010 10:54 AM 





http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-11-04/extract-says-itochu-interested-in-husab-uranium.html

*Extract Says Itochu ‘Interested’ in Husab Uranium*
November 04, 2010, 2:33 AM EDT

By Jason Scott

Nov. 4 (Bloomberg) -- Extract Resources Ltd., the uranium explorer partly owned by Rio Tinto Group, said Japanese trading house Itochu Corp. wants to purchase production from its Husab mine in Namibia.

“Itochu is very interested in taking offtake,” Chief Executive Officer Jonathan Leslie said in an interview in Perth today.

Extract, about 15 percent owned by Rio Tinto, aims to develop the world’s second-biggest uranium venture after Cameco Corp.’s McArthur River mine in Canada. The company intends to gain from a nuclear-power revival as countries turn to the technology to meet energy demand and cut emissions.

Itochu agreed in July to buy a 10.3 percent stake in London-based Extract to benefit from global growth in demand for the fuel. It now holds 13 percent, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. The stake purchase “doesn’t restrict us in any way, it just gives us more options,” Leslie said.

The two companies are in talks about Itochu helping to develop the Namibian project’s desalination plant, Leslie said.

Extract gained 3.2 percent to A$8.15 at the close in Sydney trading, while the benchmark S&P/ASX 200 Index rose 0.5 percent.

*Feasibility Study Delay*
The company said in June it aims to begin production in 2014. In an announcement earlier today, Extract said it was delaying the publishing of Husab’s definitive feasibility study to 2011’s first quarter from the final quarter of this year.

“It’s been a very aggressive timetable,” Leslie said. “We’ve made some rapid progress. We’ve got to make sure we deliver the project fully optimized. We need the time to make sure we get the result. Our shareholders would understand the importance of getting it right.”

Uranium rose $1.50 to $53.50 a pound in the week through Nov. 1, Roswell, Georgia-based UxC Consulting Co. said in a report.

Uranium prices look “very strong” in the medium term, with recent gains on the spot market driven by producers failing to meet production targets, he said.

“We can see a gap opening up in the market in two to three years,” Leslie said. “The belief is Kazakhstan is getting toward the end of the period where they’ve got the easy stuff, the low-hanging fruit, so their costs are going up.”


----------



## bigdog (5 November 2010)

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/adv.p...e-companies-eyeing-rossing-south-1280725.html

*DJ Extract Resources Says Japanese Companies Eyeing Rossing South*
Posted on: Wed, 03 Nov 2010 17:40:22 EDT

SYDNEY, Nov 03, 2010 (Dow Jones Commodities News via Comtex) -- 

Extract Resources Ltd. (EXT.AU) said Thursday it continues to hold discussions with parties interested in participating in the development of its Rossing South uranium resource in Namibia. 

Extract said its base case remains to develop the resource as a stand-alone project. 

Still, it said a number of groups continue to show strong interest in the project, underlining its importance. 

A recent 10.3% investment in Extract by Japan's Itochu Corp. (ITOCY) has led to "significant interest from other Japanese institutions" and some have visited the project, Extract said. 

The company said it continues to enjoy Namibian government support for the project.

-By Ross Kelly, Dow Jones Newswires;


----------



## laurie (7 December 2010)

Hit $9+ today without an announcement! there must be some interesting plays in the background or someone taking a significant parcel or maybe the Chinese are trying to get a bit of the action drill results should be released soon 

laurie


----------



## bigdog (9 December 2010)

EXT $9.220  $-0.030 (-0.324%) @ Thu 09 Dec 2010 1:44 PM (Sydney time) 

Current today High $9.270  Low $9.040  


9/12/2010  9:55:00 AM     *A$60.9M placement to Kalahari Minerals Plc *http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01130749

*A$60.9M placement to Kalahari Minerals Plc*

9 December 2010: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) announces that, it has agreed to issue 7,299,069 ordinary shares in the Company by way of placement to Kalahari Uranium Limited, a 100% owned subsidiary of Kalahari Minerals plc (“Kalahari”).

On completion, the shares will be issued at a price of A$8.35 per share, representing a 5% discount to the 3-day VWAP of Extract shares from 3 December 2010 to 7 December 2010. The placement is expected to raise A$60.9m.

Following completion, Kalahari’s interest in the Company is expected to increase from 100,043,018 shares representing 41.12% of the shares on issue to 107,342,087 shares representing 42.83% of the 250,601,367 shares on issue, being an increase of 1.71% in Kalahari’s interest. The shares will be issued within Extract’s 15% capacity under ASX Listing Rule 7.1 and the acquisition by Kalahari is within its 3% entitlement under the creep provisions of the Corporations Act.

The proceeds of the placement, together with existing cash balances of approximately A$39.7m as of 30 November 2010, will provide funding to complete the Company’s current drilling programmes, for further value engineering and optimisation initiatives in support of the Definitive Feasibility Study on the Husab Uranium Project, and will, in due course, permit initial engineering and pre-development work to commence at the project.

The placement is conditional upon the Company and Kalahari entering into a formal subscription agreement, and confirmation by ASX that it will not exercise its discretion under ASX Listing Rule 10.11.2 or, if this confirmation is not forthcoming, shareholder approval. Completion of the placement is expected to occur on or before 7 January 2011 or if shareholder approval is required, within two business days of shareholder approval.


----------



## bigdog (12 January 2011)

EXT Two Ann today

12/01/2011   Quarterly Activities Report  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01141015 

12/01/2011   Quarterly Cashflow Report   
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01141014

Below is KAH issued report that summaries the two Ann above:

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...72172-metres-at-rssing-south-in-q4-13018.html

Kalahari Minerals: Extract Resources drilled 72,172 metres at RÃ¶ssing South in Q4
Wednesday, January 12, 2011 by Jamie Ashcroft  Kalahari Minerals (LON:KAH) relayed a quarterly report from its 41.12 percent owned associate Extract Resources (TSX:EXT, ASX:EXT).

Extract is developing one of the world’s largest uranium deposits - known as RÃ¶ssing South - at the Husab project in Namibia, where it is currently running a massive 17 rig drilling programme.

It drilled 72,172 metres in the three months ended 31 December 2010. This took the overall running total to over 570,000 metres. At the moment Extract is focused on ‘Priority 1’ infill drilling at RÃ¶ssing South’s Zone 1.

It received outstanding chemical assay results in the quarter, which continued to demonstrate the deposit’s high grade uranium mineralisation. It also lodged important permitting documents - an Environmental Impact Assessment and Management Plan - with the Ministry of Environment and Tourism.

Kalahari also stepped up its interest in its associate, as it helped raise new capital for Extract, with a new AU$60.9 million share subscription. Extract ended the period with a A$35.3 million cash balance.

22986


----------



## starman45 (13 January 2011)

EXT
Stock in strong uptrend for over two months.
However, in the last six days, the momentum is strongly attenuated due to take profits.
Holding the support @ 8.97ish, but be careful because with a weekly close below it, the stock might turn down.
In any case there is a strong support @ 8.5ish.


Chart daily (courtesy of ProRealTime.com)


----------



## starman45 (14 January 2011)

Today in gap opening up.
The stock is getting closer to the area oflower resistance@9.63ish.


Chart daily (courtesy of ProRealTime.com)


----------



## starman45 (15 January 2011)

Weekly close with mild profit taking.
Trend is up and buyers are still in control.


Chart daily (courtesy of ProRealTime.com)


----------



## starman45 (22 January 2011)

Great battle between bulls and bears around 9.




Chart weekly (courtesy of ProRealTime.com)


----------



## starman45 (25 January 2011)

Again 9



Chart daily (courtesy of ProRealTime.com)


----------



## starman45 (26 January 2011)

and again....



Chart weekly (courtesy of ProRealTime.com)


----------



## bigdog (28 January 2011)

starman45 - things continue to get better!

*Extract receives environmental approval for Husab*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01145095

EXTRACT RESOURCES RECEIVES ENVIRONMENTAL APPROVAL FOR HUSAB URANIUM PROJECT

*Highlights:*
• Environmental Impact Assessment for the proposed Mining Licence Area approved by Namibia’s Ministry of Environment and Tourism

• Mining Licence Application lodged in December 2010

January 28, 2011: Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract" or "the Company") today announces that its subsidiary, Swakop Uranium, has received environmental approval from Namibia's Ministry of Environment and Tourism for its Husab Uranium Project ("Husab")’s mining licence area. A separate EIA is in progress for the linear infrastructure for which public consultation is scheduled in April and May.

The Environmental Impact Assessment ("EIA") and Management Plan ("EMP") for the proposed mining licence area were lodged with the Ministry in late November 2010. As part of the process, both studies were made available to the public between 27 October and 22 November and public consultation meetings were held in Windhoek, Arandis and Swakopmund. An external review of the draft reports was also completed by independent environmental consultants in South Africa.

Approval of the EIA and EMP is a necessary step for obtaining a mining licence for Husab, which is the fifth-largest uranium-only deposit in the world. The mining licence application was lodged with Namibia's Ministry of Mines and Energy during December 2010.

Extract Managing Director Jonathan Leslie said: "Receipt of this environmental approval is a key milestone as we develop the world-class uranium mine at Husab. We have undertaken extensive specialist environmental studies and we are committed to ensuring our environmental standards adhere to international best practice. Our environmental commitment and clearance supports the tremendous work that the team are doing to support the completion of the DFS and is reflective of the positive regulatory and investment environment in Namibia."


----------



## starman45 (3 February 2011)

you need a weekly close above 9.40 to resume the uptrend.


----------



## starman45 (5 February 2011)

Good close above the resistance area @ 9 dollars.
The momentum was taken from its strong rebound in the aforementioned area.
Ready for the attack on resistance @ 9.90 ish, although the last two days the strength of the stock has slowed.


----------



## starman45 (9 February 2011)

Price still in compression.
Trend Up, But momentum attenuated.
Chart daily.


----------



## starman45 (10 February 2011)

Situation unchanged from yesterday.
However, we need more push from the buyers.
Chart daily.


----------



## starman45 (13 February 2011)

Strong compression of the price.
Extremely low volatility.
Trend up again.
Chart daily.


----------



## starman45 (15 February 2011)

After compression, the price has exploded and is directed towards the resistance 9,94 ish.
Daily chart.


----------



## bigdog (16 February 2011)

http://www.extractresources.com/investors/top-20-shareholders.html
Shares held outside of top 20 is now down to 27,901,611 shares or 11.46% of total issued capital 
-- in Sept 2009 this was 16.13% and in March 2009 was 18.39%

*Top 20 Shareholders - 14 February 2011* 

Rank Name 14 Feb 11 ............. shares held % of total 
1 KALAHARI URANIUM LIMITED  100,043,018 41.08% 
2 RIO TINTO INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD  35,705,693 14.66% 
3 CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED  32,322,965 13.27% 
4 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED  13,898,484 5.71% 
5 J P MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED  8,028,905 3.30% 
6 UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUSTRALIA NOMINEES PTY LTD 4,844,722 1.99% 
7 NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED  4,585,656 1.88% 
8 S G J INVESTMENTS PTY LTD 3,800,000 1.56% 
9 CANADIAN REGISTER CONTROL  3,300,896 1.36% 
10 JP MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED 1,911,859 0.78% 
11 ERIDITUS PTY LTD  1,333,565 0.55% 
12 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LTD 1,276,028 0.52% 
13 UBS NOMINEES PTY LTD 850,000 0.35% 
14 MERRILL LYNCH (AUSTRALIA) NOMINEES PTY LIMITED  743,540 0.31% 
15 SILVERLODE PTY LTD 600,000 0.25% 
16 MR DAVID MICHAEL HONNER 595,000 0.24% 
17 NEFCO NOMINEES PTY LTD 536,874 0.22% 
18 COGENT NOMINEES PTY LIMITED 438,122 0.18% 
19 AMP LIFE LIMITED  435,360 0.18% 
20 MR KEITH WILLIAM SHEPPARD 400,000 0.16% 

  TOTAL   215,650,687 88.54% 
  Balance of Register   27,901,611 11.46% 
  Grand TOTAL   243,552,298 100.00%


----------



## laurie (16 February 2011)

That company in number 2 position is the one to look out for,they have an invested interest being at that level as a springboard for a takeover  

laurie


----------



## starman45 (16 February 2011)

starman45 said:


> After compression, the price has exploded and is directed towards the resistance 9,94 ish.
> Daily chart.
> 
> View attachment 41383




HIT!!
daily chart.


----------



## laurie (16 February 2011)

First time I ever hear of the term "Compression" I always understood it to be consolidation, are you from Germany?

laurie


----------



## starman45 (17 February 2011)

laurie said:


> First time I ever hear of the term "Compression" I always understood it to be consolidation, are you from Germany?
> 
> laurie




I'm from Italy.:bekloppt:


----------



## starman45 (18 February 2011)

Today there was a slight profit taking, with close above support 9.94.
Uptrend continues.
Daily chart.


----------



## starman45 (20 February 2011)

Ugly red candle last Friday.
It caused the weekly close below support 9.95 ish.
There has been much decision of the sellers, but that is not the last one for the buyers.
Daily chart.


----------



## Mr Z (20 February 2011)

laurie said:


> First time I ever hear of the term "Compression" I always understood it to be consolidation, are you from Germany?
> 
> laurie




Compression is a tight price range (or tightening) with low (or lowering) volatility, consolidation can be in a much wider price range and with greater volatility. They are not 100% interchangeable


----------



## bigdog (21 February 2011)

21/02/2011  8:36:00 AM   *   Partnership Update *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01152701

*PARTNERSHIP UPDATE*
February 21, 2011: Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract") advises that it is currently holding discussions with Rio Tinto around a potential combination of the Husab Uranium Project with the neighbouring RÃ¶ssing Uranium Mine, with a view to capturing the significant potential synergies that could be generated from a joint development of the two projects. Extract is also holding discussions with Kalahari Minerals Plc to explore various options that might simplify the Extract/Kalahari shareholding structure.

These discussions remain confidential and incomplete and there is no certainty that the parties will reach any agreement. Extract will continue to keep shareholders informed of any material developments.

About Extract Resources
Extract Resources Ltd is an international uranium exploration and development company whose primary focus is in Namibia. The company’s principal asset is its 100%-owned Husab Uranium Project which contains one of the fifth largest uranium only deposits in the world. Extensive exploration potential also exists for new uranium discoveries in the region. Extract Resources is listed on the Australian (ASX), Toronto (TSX) and Namibian (NSX) Stock Exchanges.

7075


----------



## bigdog (8 March 2011)

*EXT SP EXT$9.550 $+0.310 +3.348% @ Tue 08 Mar 2011 10:06 AM *

EXT response to KAH ANN
*Possible Cash offer for Kalahari Minerals PLC *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01159464
"The independent directors of Extract will consider the implications of the announcement for Extract. In the meantime, shareholders are advised to take no action and await further advice from the Board."

*KAH announcement overnight*
http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/Ne...ash_Offer_for_Kalahari_Miner/News.aspx?id=247

*Possible Recommended Cash Offer for Kalahari Minerals *

07 March 2011
The CGNPC-URC Board and the Kalahari Board are pleased to announce that they are in discussions regarding a possible recommended cash offer by CGNPC-URC or a subsidiary undertaking of CGNPC-URC for the entire issued and to be issued share capital of Kalahari (the “Possible Offer”).

CGNPC-URC, a state-owned enterp rise in the PRC, has established strong relationships with domestic and overseas manufacturers and suppliers of natural uranium.  An acquisition of Kalahari is therefore in line with its ongoing strategy to support development of important new sources of natural uranium supply.

The Possible Offer will comprise 290 pence in cash for each Kalahari Share (the “Offer Price”), valuing Kalahari's fully diluted share capital, including shares attributable to the Options and Convertible Loan Notes, at approximately £756 million.

The Possible Offer is at an attractive price and represents a premium of approximately:

11 per cent to the Closing Price of 260.25 pence per Kalahari Share on 4 March 2011, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to the commencement of the Offer Period; 

21 per cent to the Closing Price of 239.75 pence per Kalahari Share on 18 February 2011, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to the announcement by Extract Resources Ltd (“Extract”) (in which Kalahari has a 42.79 per cent shareholding) that it was in discussions regarding a potential combination of Extract's Husab Uranium Project and Rio Tinto's RÃ¶ssing Uranium Mine; and 

38 per cent to the average Closing Price of 209.7 pence per Kalahari Share for the six months prior to and including 4 March 2011, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to the commencement of the Offer Period.

The Possible Offer is subject to a number of Pre-Conditions including certain regulatory clearances from the authorities in China and Australia as well as finalising the financing to the standards required by the City Code. CGNPC-URC reserves the right to waive any of the Pre-Conditions and, with the consent of the Panel, make any Pre-Condition set out in this announcement a condition to any formal offer. 

CGNPC-URC intends to engage with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (“ASIC”) prior to any Rule 2.5 Announcement, to confirm that any offer under Rule 2.5 of the City Code is in compliance with the Australian Corporations Act.  CGNPC-URC will seek relief from ASIC to acquire a relevant interest in more than 20 per cent of Extract on a basis agreed between CGNPC-URC and ASIC.

The Kalahari Board has indicated to the CGNPC-URC Board that should a firm intention to make an offer under Rule 2.5 of the City Code be made on the terms of the Possible Offer, the Kalahari Board intends to recommend that Kalahari’s shareholders accept such offer.  

To demonstrate their commitment to the Possible Offer, CGNPC-URC and Kalahari have entered into the Implementation Agreement providing certain assurances and confirmations between the parties, including mutual break fees.

CGNPC-URC has received irrevocable undertakings from each member of the Kalahari Board (other than Takashi Yasuda who does not own any shares) to accept the Possible Offer upon it being made, subject to there being no Superior Proposal representing an improvement of 5.0 per cent to the value of the consideration under the Possible Offer, in respect of their entire holdings of Kalahari Shares including an offer for their Options (being, in aggregate 19,549,006 Kalahari Shares which represent approximately 7.3 per cent of the fully diluted share capital of Kalahari).

7874


----------



## bigdog (8 March 2011)

There is every chance of a counter bid to CGNPC-URC bid announced by KAH; one would expect more than one offer!!!

RIO are a significant shareholder (in KAH and EXT)

SP high today has been $10.00

Current SP EXT$9.870 $+0.610 +6.587% @ Tue 08 Mar 2011 12:12 PM


----------



## bigdog (9 March 2011)

Extract is on the move again today to one year high

Low of $5.96 in Oct 2010

High today of 10.640 

EXT$10.580 +$0.640 +6.439% today at Wed 09 Mar 2011 10:24 AM

8014


----------



## bigdog (9 March 2011)

*CGNPC Uranium Resources Co Ltd (“CGNPC-URC”) has stated that it intends to seek relief from the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (“ASIC”) to acquire a relevant interest in more than 20% of the issued voting shares in Extract.*

*The market liked the ANN with EXT SP $10.730 +0.790 +7.948% @ Wed 09 Mar 2011 10:41 AM *

9/03/2011  10:14:00 AM     *Update of Extract`s position on possible Kalahari Offer *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01159894

*ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
Update on Extract’s position in relation to the possible offer for Kalahari Minerals*

March 9, 2011: Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract" or “the Company”) refers to its announcement on 8 March 2011 “Possible Cash Offer for Kalahari Minerals”.

Extract notes that CGNPC Uranium Resources Co Ltd (“CGNPC-URC”) has stated that it intends to seek relief from the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (“ASIC”) to acquire a relevant interest in more than 20% of the issued voting shares in Extract. In order to ensure that the best interests of all Extract shareholders are protected, the independent directors of Extract intend to make submissions to ASIC that any such relief should either:

• be granted on condition that CGNPC-URC's offer for Kalahari only proceeds if all Extract shareholders are not disadvantaged in any way, and that all Extract shareholders are afforded the opportunity to have the effective benefit of CGNPC-URC's offer on no less than equivalent terms to those offered to Kalahari shareholders; or

• not be granted.

The independent directors of Extract will keep shareholders informed of material developments on this matter. This would include opining on any proposal or offer for Extract at the appropriate time.

In the meantime, Extract intends to continue with its existing activities, which include progressing the Definitive Feasibility Study for the Husab Uranium Project and the planned exploration programme. Extract will also continue to explore and evaluate all options to enhanc


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2011)

Have you kept your original stake in this bigdog?

Must admit, this was a huge missed opportunity. When they started coming out with the 1500ppm + over large intervals and spacing it should have rung more bells. Well, it did ring lots of bells didn't it. I just didn't buy the bloody thing.


----------



## bigdog (9 March 2011)

Kennas, yes I still hold EXT

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en...A&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=article_click

*Extract wants suitor to make full bid*
9-March-11 by AAP

Extract Resources says it will oppose a takeover attempt of its largest shareholder by a Chinese state-owned uranium firm unless the Chinese company makes a full bid for the parent.

The move by the Chinese group, if successful, would give the suitor almost 43 per cent of Extract's share register, without triggering the 20 per cent takeover threshold under Australian law.

Chinese state-owned CGNPC Uranium Resources Co wants to bid for Kalahari Minerals, Extract's second biggest shareholder, and has sought approval from the Australian Securities and Investments Commission for the deal.

Kalahari owns 42.79 per cent of Extract and is listed on the Namibian Stock Exchange in southern Africa, where Extract holds the Husab project, which it says is the world's fifth-largest known uranium deposit.

Extract, a uranium hopeful, released a statement on Wednesday saying it would only agree to the takeover for Kalahari on condition that a full bid was made for Extract.

"On condition that CGNPC-URC's offer for Kalahari only proceeds if all Extract shareholders are not disadvantaged in any way," the statement said.

"And that all Extract shareholders are afforded the opportunity to have the effective benefit of CGNPC-URC's offer on no less than equivalent terms to those offered to Kalahari shareholders."

Rio Tinto owns 14.7 per cent of Extract and 11.5 per cent of Kalahari and had been hoping to develop the Husab project itself by combining it with its neighbouring Rossing uranium mine.

Resource-hungry China is keen to secure uranium for nuclear power and is interested in African assets.

Last year, CGNPC signed memorandum of understanding with Namibia and Malawi-focused Australian uranium miner Paladin Energy.

Shares in Extract closed up 79 cents, or 7.95 per cent, at $10.73, after lifting 7.34 per cent on Tuesday.

Kalahari's shares on London's Alternative Investment Market for small cap stocks jumped 5.61 per cent to close at STG3.01 ($A4.82) after lifting nearly 10 per cent the day before.


http://www.businessday.com.au/business/extract-looks-to-shield-shareholders-20110309-1bn5h.html

*Extract looks to shield shareholders *
March 9, 2011 - 10:47AM

Extract Resources plans to ask Australia's securities regulator to protect its shareholders' interests in the event China Guangdong Nuclear Power Holding Corp goes ahead with a takeover of its top shareholder, Kalahari Minerals.

Extract is 43 per cent owned by Kalahari. If the Chinese state-owned firm gains control of Kalahari, it will cross the 20 per cent threshold at which it would normally be forced to make a takeover offer for Extract

8096


----------



## bigdog (10 March 2011)

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...dale-Oz-pd20110310-ESRBE?OpenDocument&src=sph

BREAKFAST DEALS: *Rio tangles*
Supratim Adhikari
Published 7:32 AM, 10 Mar 2011 

Rio Tinto finds itself involved in another complicated deal as the market bets on a full takeover bid from CGNPC for uranium miner Extract Resources. With the Chinese company looking to buy Extract’s major shareholder Kalahari Minerals there are some who reckon Rio could lob a bid of its own for Kalahari.  

*Rio Tinto, Extract Resources, Kalahari Minerals, Riversdale Mining   *

Rio Tinto may be back in growth mode but it is making a habit of getting involved in complicated deals across the globe. First there was the legal argy bargy with Ivanhoe Mines with regards to their partnership in Mongolia, then there is the ongoing tussle for Riversdale Mining and complicated share registry and now the interesting situation with Extract Resources, Kalahari Minerals and its suitor China’s CGNPC Uranium Resources. Rio is hoping to merge its Rossing uranium mine with Extract’s neighbouring Husab uranium project, often touted as the largest undeveloped uranium deposit in the world.

 However, Extract’s major shareholder Kalahari, which holds a 43 per cent stake in the miner, is now facing a $US1.2 billion takeover offer from CGNPC and that could make things complicated. Extract shares have soared over $10.50 on the takeover news, and with the miner seen as the real motivation for CGNPC’s move on Kalahari it’s no surprise that Extract’s management has asked the Australian Securities and Investments Commission to ensure that the CGNPC offer is extended to its shareholders. CGNPC has asked for exemption from ASIC with regards to the takeover rule that would automatically force it to make an offer for the rest of Extract's shares if it gains control of Kalahari. However, Extract’s roaring share price would indicate that many expect the corporate regulator to vote against the Chinese entity. 

So where does Rio stand in all of this if CGNPC does choose to push through with its bid for Kalahari and Extract? Well for one thing, Rio holds a stake in both companies and can choose not to sell that to the Chinese. However, there is talk that the mining giant could counter CGNPC’s move by launching its own bid for Kalahari to acquire its stake in Extract and not have to launch an accompanying bid for Extract. Unlike CGNPC, Rio will have no trouble getting the takeover relief from ASIC. CGNPC has signalled that it may not proceed with its bid unless it gets the exemption from ASIC, but given its deep pockets and Husab’s promising prospects it may not be completely averse to wrapping up both Kalahari and Extract. 

It will be interesting to see how Rio reacts to that scenario but the miner does have a more immediate decision to make with regards to its $3.9 billion bid for Riversdale. The offer has already been extended twice and there is speculation that Rio may have to sweeten its offer to get Riversdale’s major shareholders on board. 

The whole affair is starting to look like Peabody’s failed tilt for Macarthur Coal last year. Peabody was stymied by one of the three major stakeholders in Macarthur and there are fears in some quarters that the same fate may await Rio.


----------



## bigdog (5 April 2011)

The share price is improving since the Japan earthquake!




The market liked todays ANN!!
EXT$8.240 +0.260 +3.258%

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01168185
ASX/TSX/NSX/MEDIA RELEASE
5 April 2011
*Extension of EPL 3138*
Extract Resources Limited (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract" or the “Company”) is pleased to announce that Extract’s wholly owned subsidiary, Swakop Uranium (Pty) Ltd, has received a two year extension for EPL 3138 (to April 2013), which covers the area where the Husab Uranium Project is located (see Figure 1). The extension will allow Extract to continue its exploration program over the 15 kilometre prospective stratigraphic trend from the northern end of Zone 1, south to Salem.

Extract Resources CEO and Managing Director Mr Jonathan Leslie said: “This is an extremely positive outcome for the Company and confirms the Namibian Government’s support for the Project and the exploration completed by the Company to date.”

9129


----------



## bigdog (29 April 2011)

The SP was belted yesterday!
down 83 cents to close at 7.57 

Date......... Open ..High ...Low Close Volume 
28/04/2011 8.350 8.400 7.480 7.570 3,371,878 
27/04/2011 8.300 8.450 8.290 8.400 424,932 
21/04/2011 8.390 8.490 8.370 8.460 250,809 

ASX ANN TODAY

29/04/2011  8:21:00 AM    Response to ASX Price Query 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01175179

Re: *ASX Price and Volume Query*

I refer to your queries in relation to the change in price and volume of the listed securities of Extract Resources Ltd (“the Company”) on Thursday 28 April 2011 and offer the following response to your questions:

1. The Company is not aware of any information that has not been announced which, if known, could be an explanation for recent trading in its securities.

2. Not applicable

3. The Company notes media speculation, in particular in relation to purported statements made by the Namibian Mines and Energy Minister Isak Katali, regarding Epangelo Mining Company, which is a state owned mining investment company. The Company will seek clarity from the Government of Namibia in relation to these comments.

In the meantime, the Company believes that these statements have been taken out of context and reiterates that the Government of Namibia continues to be supportive of Extract and the Husab Uranium Project. We will update the market if there is anything material to report with respect to the above or in relation to our mining licence application.

4. We confirm that to the best of our knowledge the Company is in compliance with the listing rules in particular, listing rule 3.1.


----------



## bigdog (2 May 2011)

02/05/2011  9:28:00 AM    *Trading Halt *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01176599



2/05/2011  8:28:00 AM     *Update on Proposed Policy Changes *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01176500

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
*Extract confident the Husab Uranium Project will not be adversely affected by proposed changes to Namibian Minerals Policy*

2 May, 2011: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract") endorses the press statement on
29 April 2011 (attached) by The Chamber of Mines of Namibia which outlines the Chamber’s position
with respect to statements made by the Namibian Mines and Energy Minister, Hon. Isak Katali, on 20
April 2011 regarding the potential involvement of state-owned mining company Epangelo (Pty) Ltd in
strategic minerals in Namibia.

Extract is confident that the proposed policy changes will not adversely affect its Exclusive Prospecting
Licences (EPL) or its Husab Uranium Project Mining Licence Application (MLA), lodged on 10
December 2010.

Extract continues to have regular and positive consultation with the Government of Namibia in relation
to its Husab Uranium Project and points out that EPL 3138, which applies to the area within which the
Husab Uranium Project Mining Licence Application is situated, was recently renewed for a further twoyear
period to 30 April 2013.


----------



## panikhide (4 May 2011)

EXT up over 10% so far today. Are we safe from Nambian-inspired jitters yet?


----------



## bigdog (11 May 2011)

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ahari-bid-after-pa-GQU4B?opendocument&src=idp

*China drops Kalahari offer*
Published 8:44 AM, 11 May 2011 
Reuters 

LONDON - China Guangdong Nuclear Power (CGNPC) withdrew its possible bid for Kalahari Minerals yesterday, scuppered by the Japanese nuclear crisis and a refusal by UK regulators to allow a lower offer. 

State-owned CGNPC made an informal move on Kalahari in March - days before the Japanese earthquake - lured by access to one of the world's biggest uranium deposits at a time when major powers are scrambling for alternative sources of power. 

But, in the light of uncertainties following the Fukushima nuclear disaster, both sides agreed last week to lower the initial 290 pence per share offer to 270 pence 

Britain's Takeover Panel, however, said it would not allow CGNPC to turn a higher, informal offer, into a lower, formal bid. The panel's hearings committee upheld that ruling yesterday. 

After the market close, CGNPC said that following the panel's ruling, it no longer wished to make an offer on the terms announced in March. 

Kalahari owns a 43 per cent stake in Extract Resources, which owns the Husab uranium project in Namibia, potentially the second-largest uranium mine in the world. 

Kalahari's shares closed down 0.9 per cent at 226 pence.


----------



## bigdog (21 May 2011)

*Last Price ($A) $7.3800  *

*This resource update is expected later in the current quarter.*

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...upcoming-resource-upgrade-at-husab-16475.html

*Kalahari Minerals' Hohnen looks forward to upcoming resource upgrade at Husab*
Saturday, May 21, 2011 by Jamie Ashcroft

Kalahari Minerals (LON:KAH) chairman Mark Hohnen believes an upcoming resource upgrade will further underpin the scale and quality of the Husab uranium project in Nambia.

The AIM-listed group is a major stakeholder in the project, via its 42.76 percent stake in Extract Resources (ASX:EXT, TSX:EXT) which is developing the massive uranium project – currently considered the third largest uranium deposit in the world.

Seventeen drill rigs are currently working to help Extract find out just how big the resource actually is, and an upcoming resource statement will incorporate some of the most recent results from the programme.

Hohnen said he is looking forward to the resource upgrade, which is scheduled for release this quarter. 

His comments came in a short statement informing investors that a new NI43-101 technical report, relating to last month’s definitive feasibility study, has been published – the publication of the report is a regulatory requirement in Canada (where Extract is listed).

"Following the publication of the recent DFS, this report confirms the view that the Husab Project is world class,” Hohnen said.

Because of the recent on-then-off takeover bid from Chinese firm China Guangdong Nuclear Power Uranium Resource Co, and the further bid speculation that followed, it seems like the successful Husab DFS was published longer than six weeks ago.

On 5 April Hohnen declared that the study an endorsement of Kalahari’s faith in the project.

"The results of the DFS yet again prove that Husab is the most exciting new uranium project in the world today,” said Hohnen.

“The base case development map is now in place for Zones 1 & 2 to transform these into one of the three largest uranium mines in the world, producing 15 million pounds (Mlb) of uranium (U3O8) per annum via conventional open pit mining and a proven process flow sheet. 

Extract said that the DFS supports the maiden reserve estimate for Zones 1 and 2, which gave it has 225 million pounds of contained uranium - from 205 million tonnes grading 497 parts per million.

The DFS put capital costs - including initial mine fleet, process plant and supporting infrastructure - at US$1.48 billion, while production costs - excluding royalties, marketing and transport - were estimated at US$28.5 per pound.

Hohnen added: "It has to be emphasised that the study is only a base case and Extract has set up the Mine Optimisation and Resources Extension programme (`M.O.R.E.') to increase the mine life and to investigate opportunities to add significant additional value through optimisation of the mine plan and process modifications, and to enhance the project's expected mine life, operating and financial performance.”

He also stressed that the new resource will include the infill drilling on Zones 1 and 2 and it is expected to convert inferred resources into the indicated category, as well as adding additional resources.

*This resource update is expected later in the current quarter.*

1127


----------



## bigdog (8 June 2011)

ASX Ann
07/06/2011   *Husab Project Established as 4th Largest Uranium Deposit  * 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01187099

*HUSAB PROJECT ESTABLISHED AS THE 4TH LARGEST URANIUM DEPOSIT IN THE WORLD*

*Highlights:*
• Resource estimate updated, based on further results from continuing drilling programme at Husab Uranium Project.

• 33% increase in Total Global Resource since August 2010 resource estimate.
o Maiden Measured Resources in Zones 1 & 2 of 84 M.lbs U3O8.
o 39% increase in Zone 1 & 2 Measured and Indicated Resources to 358 M.lbs U3O8 (compared to August 2010 Indicated Resources).
o 18% increase in Inferred Resources to 130M.lbs U3O8, including definition of maiden Inferred Resource at Zone 5.

• Substantial increase in resource inventory represents first success from M.O.R.E. programme. An updated reserve estimate, based on the revised resource model, is scheduled for H2 2011 and is expected to demonstrate a significant increase in mine life.

• Extensive further exploration potential remains; Extract intends to maintain the pace of its drilling programme.

2226


----------



## Mr Z (8 June 2011)

and yet the news was greeted with more selling... says a lot about this market. IMO we must have just about flushed every low conviction holder of many of these stocks. This could/should be a good setup for a rally.... or the end of the world... again!  

JMO


----------



## bigdog (11 August 2011)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/10015268/extract-could-be-in-the-crosshairs-again/

*Extract could be in the crosshairs again*
KATE EMERY, 
The West Australian August 11, 2011, 6:56 am 

Extract Resources may again find itself in the corporate crosshairs after China's CGNPC Uranium was last night cleared to resume takeover talks with its biggest shareholder for a slice of what is arguably the most strategic uranium deposit in the world.

If CGNPC does launch an offer for London-listed Kalahari Minerals, which owns 42.8 per cent of Extract, Australia's corporate regulator could force it to launch a bid for Extract as well.

A move by CGNPC may also force the hand of other would-be suitors, rumoured to include Rio Tinto.

Gaius King, an analyst with London-based WHI Securities, said Extract would be a "very attractive takeover target for an integrated nuclear conglomerate".

"Despite claims to the contrary following the natural disaster at Fukushima, we do not subscribe to the theory that the sun is about to set on the nuclear industry," Mr King said in a note to clients.

"We predict that over the coming decades many Western nationals . . . will rescind recent populist comments and embark on a major civilian nuclear power replacement program.

"It is in this context that the investor should view its (Extract's) Husab uranium project, arguably the most important uranium discovery of the past three decades."

CGNPC and Kalahari Minerals were close to a £756 million ($1.2 billion) friendly deal in March before Japan's Fukushima nuclear disaster prompted the Chinese group to cut the price of its offer.

However, under British takeover law, CGNPC had to wait three months before it could table a new offer. That deadline expired last night, leaving the parties free to talk from today.

Extract shares are down about 20 per cent since CGNPC went public with its approach to Kalahari. They closed 49 ¢ higher at $7.20 yesterday.

5220


----------



## bigdog (3 September 2011)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/bu.../extract-advancing-financing-talks-for-husab/

*Extract advancing financing talks for Husab*
The West Australian 
September 2, 2011, 1:10 pm

Uranium explorer Extract Resources says it is advancing financing talks for its $US1.66 billion Husab uranium project in Namibia, which is set to be the world's third-largest uranium-only mine.

Projects manager Andrew Penkethman also says Husab is set to become bigger with exploration success.

"Finance discussions are going well - there is a real appetite to be involved in this project," Mr Penkethman told the Africa Down Under conference in Perth.

"Husab is a giant... it is a globally strategic asset.

"With further work, the commercial significance of Husab can only increase."

The project contains the most significant uranium resource in Namibia and the fourth-largest in the world, he said, and ore reserve upgrades last month had extended the planned mine life from 16 years to more than 20 years.

The company, which is 14.2 per cent held by mining giant Rio Tinto, plans to release a further resource upgrade in the first half of 2012.

"There is additional value that can continue to be added to this project," Mr Penkethman said.

The mine is expected to produce 15 million pounds of uranium per year, from a total resource inventory of 513 million pounds.

Extract is waiting for the mining licence to be granted before it releases a detailed project timeline.

Mr Penkethman did not provide an update on talks with Rio, which started earlier this year, about jointly developing their neighbouring uranium assets in Namibia.

Rio's Rossing mine, some 6km from Husab, had been producing uranium grading 350 parts per million for 30 years.

6091


----------



## bigdog (10 October 2011)

http://www.perthnow.com.au/business.../story-e6frg2s3-1226162888534?from=public_rss

*Extract Resources surges on China takeover talk* 

PERTH-BASED Extract Resources has called a trading halt to its shares as speculation rises that China could be making a $2.2 billion takeover offer. 

In a note to the Australian Securities Exchange this morning, Extract advised that its shares would remain in a trading halt pending the release of an announcement relating to media speculation before the start of trade on Wednesday.

Prior to the trading halt, shares in Extract this morning surged more than 10 per cent to last trade at $8.86.

The quick share price gain follows a report in London over the weekend that China’s Guangdong Nuclear Power had restarted talks with London-listed Kalahari Minerals, which holds a 42.7 per cent stake in Extract.

The large shareholding means that should Guangdong make an offer for Kalahari, it would also have to launch a takeover for Extract, according to Australian laws.

Its speculated that Guangdong could launch a STG675 million ($1.07 billion) takeover for Kalahari as early as this week, which could result in a $2.2 billion offer for Extract.

Extract’s main asset is the Husab uranium project in Namibia, which borders Rio Tinto’s Rossing uranium operation. Husab is one of the world’s largest uranium deposits.

Rio Tinto holds a 14 per cent stake in Extract and an 11 per cent interest in Kalahari.

It’s not the first time Guangdong has shown a keen interest in Kalahari, with the Chinese company launching an offer earlier this year prior to Japan’s Fukushima nuclear disaster.

After that incident, Guandong tried to lower its offer price for Kalahari, a move blocked by Britain’s takeover panel.

Extract’s Husab project is expected to come online in 2014.

8023


----------



## bigdog (28 October 2011)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/27/extract-kalahari-china-idUSL3E7LR0C320111027

*UPDATE 1-Kalahari sees China's CGNPC bidding for Extract Resources*

Wed Oct 26, 2011 11:52pm EDT 


* Confident on raising $2 bln to fund Husab uranium mine

* Extract in advanced talks on Husab project finance

* Kalahari, Extract confident on outlook for uranium

* Namibia mines minister expects to grant Husab mining license

By Sonali Paul

PERTH, Oct 27 (Reuters) - Kalahari Minerals , major shareholder in uranium developer Extract Resources , expects its Chinese suitor would eventually make a takeover offer for Extract, a $2 billion company, if it goes ahead with a bid for Kalahari.

"I don't think there is any suggestion ever that they would not want to do that. It's a matter of timing I would have thought," Kalahari Chairman Mark Hohnen told reporters on the sidelines of the Commonwealth Business Forum.

State-owned China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp (CGNPC) is in talks for a potential takeover of Kalahari, with an announcement due by November 11 on whether a deal will go ahead.

Kalahari's main asset is its 43 percent stake in Extract, coveted for its Husab uranium project in Namibia, which could become the world's second-largest uranium mine.

Under Australian rules, CNGPC would be required to make a full takeover offer once it owns more than 20 percent of Extract, but the securities regulator can grant exceptions.

Extract last traded at A$7.86 share, and earlier this year hit a high of A$10.80 a share on speculation of a Chinese bid. However Hohnen said based on the valuation implied by Rio Tinto's takeover offer for Hathor Exploration , Extract was worth A$16 a share.

"If you look at a see-through on what Rio Tinto's bid for Hathor was, that puts a price of A$16 on an Extract share," he said.

Kalahari and Extract's shares were knocked after the Fukushima disaster in Japan in March hit uranium demand, but the two companies remain confident that uranium demand will be strong in the medium- to long-term, underpinned by demand from China, India, South Korea and Russia.

"We think the fundamentals of the uranium market are very strong," Extract Chief Executive Jonathan Leslie said at the Commonwealth Business Forum.

The Husab mine is due to start producing in 2014, just when supply gap is expected to emerge with new nuclear power stations coming on line in China, he said.

Hohnen and Leslie said they were confident Extract would be able to raise the $2 billion needed to fund development of Husab, even in the current tough market, given the attractiveness of the project and its access to infrastructure.

"So from our perspective, we're really very, very relaxed. The stand alone option's a fantastic option," Hohnen said.

Extract is in advanced negotiations on project finance, Leslie said, adding that the only question is whether it would involve less debt and more equity financing.

"No one's give us any doubt you could get this away," Leslie said.

He said the company was talking to a range of players on project financing, including Japanese shareholder Itochu Corp .

"We've never confirmed that, but it wouldn't be surprising to talk to one of our major shareholders," Leslie said.

Extract had hoped to receive the mining license for Husab earlier this year, and still hopes to secure approval from the Namibian government by the end of 2011.

Namibia's Mines and Energy Minister Isak Katali said he saw no big hurdles to the mining license being approved.

"The process is on and there seem to be no major issues," Katali told Reuters in an interview.

"We believe the license will eventually be granted," he said, declining to put a time frame on it.


----------



## bigdog (10 November 2011)

10/11/2011   Trading Halt 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111110/pdf/422fhv6y8xr78n.pdf

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/11540901/extract-waits-on-cgnpc-bid/

Extract waits on CGNPC bid
KATE EMERY, 
The West Australian 
November 10, 2011,

Months of speculation over a $2 billion-plus Chinese bid for Extract Resources could come to a head within days, with the uranium explorer placing its shares in a trading halt this morning ahead of an announcement by its 42.7 per cent shareholder, London-listed Kalahari Minerals.

China's CGNPC Uranium Resources is in talks with Kalahari about a friendly takeover and under UK Takeover Panel rules an update was expected by November 11.

Kalahari's major asset is its stake in Extract, owner of the Husab project in Namibia - one of the biggest undeveloped uranium deposits in the world.

Under Australian regulations, if CGNPC bids for Kalahari it will also be forced to bid for Extract on similar terms because it would breach the 19.9 per cent takeover threshold. However, the corporate regulator does have the right to grant exceptions.

A move by CGNPC may also force the hand of other would-be suitors, rumoured to include Rio Tinto, which holds stakes in Kalahari and Extract.

CGNPC and Kalahari Minerals were close to a £756 million friendly deal in March before the Fukushima nuclear disaster prompted the Chinese group to cut the price of its offer.

However, under British takeover law, CGNPC had to wait three months before it could table a new offer. That deadline expired in August.

Extract shares last traded at $7.90, valuing the company at $1.9 billion. In requesting a trading halt the group said it was waiting for a Kalahari announcement "relating to the discussions between CGNPC Uranium and Kalahari Minerals".

0475


----------



## bigdog (11 November 2011)

ASX Ann Released by ASX :  6:55 p.m. 10th November 2011 

*Update on discussions between Kalahari Minerals and CGNPC*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01239807

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...npc-deal-worth-24355-pence-a-share-21893.html

*Kalahari Minerals says CGNPC deal worth 243.55 pence a share*
Friday, November 11, 2011  

CGNPC Uranium Resources has tabled a 243.55 pence a share, or £611 million bid for Kalahari Minerals (LON:KAH).

The details of the revised price were revealed as the Kalahari said talks were still ongoing, but warned there was no certainty a final offer would be made.

Earlier this year CGNPC-URC tabled a 290 pence a share, or £756 million offer for Kalahari, which owns a 42.7 per cent interest in Extract Resources (ASX:EXT, TSX:EXT). 

A 270 pence offer, renegotiated in the wake of the Fukushima nuclear disaster, was blocked by the Takeover Panel and the deal fell through.

The Chinese renewed their interest last month with a new approach.

CGNPC-URC has until 5pm on December 8 to say whether it will formally lodge a takeover bid for Kalahari. 

Extract is developing the world class Husab Uranium project in Namibia.

Today the Kalahari said: “ The board of Kalahari believes that CGNPC-URC's leading position in the Uranium sector makes it a suitable partner for the realisation of the full potential of the Husab Uranium project to the benefit of all stakeholders.”

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*KAH ANNOUNCEMENT:*
10 November 2011

*Kalahari Minerals plc (‘Kalahari’ or ‘the Company’) Update regarding CGNPC-URC Possible Offer Discussions*

THIS ANNOUNCEMENT DOES NOT CONSTITUTE AN ANNOUNCEMENT OF A FIRM INTENTION TO MAKE AN OFFER UNDER RULE 2.7 OF THE CITY CODE.  THERE CAN BE NO CERTAINTY THAT ANY OFFER WILL BE MADE.

Further to the announcement on 10 October 2011, Kalahari confirms that it remains in discussions with CGNPC Uranium Resources Co., Ltd (“CGNPC-URC”) in relation to a possible offer for the entire issued share capital of the Company. The possible offer is a cash offer at a price of 243.55 pence per share, but there can be no certainty that an offer will be made for the Company. 

Kalahari’s key asset is a 42.74% interest in Extract Resources Limited, owners of the world class Husab Uranium Project in Namibia .  The Board of Kalahari believes that CGNPC-URC’s leading position in the uranium sector makes it a suitable partner for the realisation of the full potential of the Husab Uranium Project to the benefit of all stakeholders.  

Since 6 months have now elapsed since the announcement on 10 May 2011 by CGNPC-URC under Rule 2.8 of the City Code on Takeovers and Mergers (the "Code"), CGNPC-URC is no longer restricted by Rule 2.8 of the Code. Notwithstanding the lifting of these restrictions on CGNPC-URC, the two parties are in discussions with the intention of reaching agreement on a recommended offer for the Company.

In view of the fact that CGNPC-URC is now no longer subject to the restrictions of Rule 2.8 of the Code, CGNPC-URC is now subject to Rule 2.6(a) of the Code.  As required by Rule 2.6(a) of the Code, CGNPC-URC must, by no later than 5.00pm on 8 December 2011, either announce a firm intention to make an offer in accordance with Rule 2.7 of the Code, or that it does not intend to make an offer for the Company in which case the announcement will be treated as a statement to which Rule 2.8 of the Code applies.  This deadline will only be extended with the consent of the Takeover Panel in accordance with Rule 2.6(c) of the Code.

However, these discussions may or may not lead to an offer being made and a further announcement will be made in due course.

This announcement has been made with the consent of CGNPC-URC.  For the purposes of Rule 2.5(a), CGNPC-URC reserves the right to make an offer at any time at a value below 243.55 pence per share with the agreement and recommendation of the board of Kalahari

0560


----------



## Mr Z (11 November 2011)

Lets see.... an underwhelming offer that translates to $8.86 AUD on the table and we sell down from $7.90?





Gotta love this market!


----------



## bigdog (29 November 2011)

EXT $7.930  $+0.100 +1.28% @ Tue 29 Nov 2011 10:55 AM

ASX ANN
29/11/2011   Response to press speculation 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01246904

*ASX/MEDIA RELEASE*

*Response to press speculation*

November 29, 2011: Further to recent media speculation, Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract") confirms that it is aware that discussions have taken place between CGNPC Uranium Resources Co. Ltd. (“CGNPC-URC”) and Epangelo Mining Company (Pty) Ltd (“Epangelo”), a wholly state owned Namibian enterprise, in relation to a possible acquisition by Epangelo of a 10% interest in the Husab Uranium Project. However, Extract notes that any agreement between CGNPC-URC and Epangelo would need to be conditional on CGNPC-URC having acquired a controlling interest in Extract’s 100%-owned Husab Project.

Separately, discussions between Extract and Epangelo are well advanced around the possible acquisition on commercial terms by Epangelo of a 10% interest in the Husab Project, irrespective of whether or not any transaction involving CGNPC-URC occurs.

About Extract Resources Extract Resources Ltd is an international uranium exploration and development company whose primary focus is in Namibia. The company’s principal asset is its 100% owned Husab Uranium Project which contains the fourth-largest uranium-only deposit in the world. Extensive exploration potential also exists for new uranium discoveries in the region. Extract Resources is listed on the Australian (ASX), Toronto (TSX) and Namibian (NSX) Stock Exchanges.

1503


----------



## bigdog (30 November 2011)

What many hae been waiting for!!!

EXT $8.050  $+0.100 +1.26% @ Wed 30 Nov 2011 12:44 PM 

ASX ANN --  30/11/11 09:44
*Mining Licence Application - Update  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01247643

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
*MINING LICENCE APPLICATION - UPDATE*

November 30, 2011: 
Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract") is pleased to announce that the Ministry of Mines and Energy of the Republic of Namibia has provided to Swakop Uranium, a wholly owned subsidiary of Extract, a notice of preparedness to grant a Mining Licence for the Husab Uranium Project.

Swakop Uranium has accepted the terms and conditions contained within the notice of preparedness. Therefore, in accordance with the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act, 1992, the Minister of Mines will now direct the Mining Commissioner to issue a Mining Licence to Swakop Uranium.

The area covered by the Mining Licence (ML171) is contained within Extract’s existing exploration concession, EPL3138, and includes reserves defined to date within Zones 1 and 2 of the project, mineral resources defined within Zones 1 to 5, and the Middle Dome and Salem prospects (see Figure 1).

Extract intends to maintain its resource definition drilling and exploration programme throughout EPL3138 and within the neighbouring EPL3439.

Extract CEO and Managing Director Jonathan Leslie said:

“We are delighted to receive the notification of preparedness to grant a Mining Licence. This marks the final step to achieving all of the permits that we need in order to begin the development of the Husab Uranium Project.

“Discussions with potential debt financiers of the project are well underway, and the company continues to evaluate offtake arrangements and opportunities for investment in the project by strategic partners. Plans for delivery of access, power and water infrastructure are well advanced. Meanwhile, the MORE programme continues to deliver results that increase the mine life through definition of further reserves, and that optimise the design of the processing plant and mining operations.

“I would like to acknowledge the support shown for the development of the Husab Project by the Namibian Government, in particular the Ministry of Mines and Energy, and the Ministry of Environment and Tourism.”

1740


----------



## bigdog (1 December 2011)

Where will the SP will finish today???

*Mining Licence Issued for Husab Uranium Project*
9:19 a.m. 1st December 2011
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01248452

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
*MINING LICENCE ISSUED FOR HUSAB URANIUM PROJECT*

December 1, 2011: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract") is pleased to announce that the Ministry of Mines and Energy of the Republic of Namibia has now issued the Mining Licence (ML171) for the Husab Uranium Project.

Issuance of the Mining Licence follows the receipt by the company of a notice of preparedness, as announced on November 30, 2011, and the acceptance by Swakop Uranium (Pty) Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Extract and the holder of the licence, of the terms and conditions contained therein.

ML171 covers an area of 110.1 km² within Extract’s existing exploration concession, EPL3138, and is issued in respect of Nuclear Fuels including reserves defined to date within Zones 1 and 2 of the project, mineral resources defined within Zones 1 to 5, and the Middle Dome and Salem prospects (see Figure 1). The Mining Licence is valid for a period of twenty five years from the date of issue, unless abandoned, cancelled or extended in compliance with the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act, 1992.

Extract CEO and Managing Director Jonathan Leslie said:

“We are delighted to have received the Mining Licence for the Husab Project so soon after the Notice of Preparedness. This is the last stage to achieving all of the permits we need in order to develop Husab, the world’s fourth largest primary uranium deposit. Extract looks forward to developing its world class asset with Namibians, for Namibia.”

1962


----------



## golfmos123 (6 December 2011)

Bigdog,

As the resident expert on EXT, what do you think will happen with the Chinese and their bid which needs to be in by Dec 8??  I presume there will be upside to around the $9 mark if the bid comes in, but what do you think there might be in downside risk if the bid doesn't eventuate???


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2011)

RIO owns about 19% of EXT (14.2% direct & indirect via Kalahari) and their uranium mine is next to the EXT site.

I hope that RIO will end up controlling EXT and outbid all including the Chinese, Russians and French!

The licence was approved last week and we all wait for the Chinese Dec 8 (UK time) milestone (perhaps the first bid)!

The top 20 shareholders control 90.4% of the company
-- Kalahari & RIO own about 57% of EXT
-- 24 million shares or 9.6% are owned outside of the top 20

I have been with EXT since 2005.


----------



## bigdog (8 December 2011)

ASX ANN 9:51 a.m. 8th December 2011 TRADING HALT
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01251045



CGNPC have to make an offer by close of play tomorrow, failing which they are out of the picture for six months. 

The indictaed potential offer at £2.43 is low now that the licence has been issued. 

I can't see CGNPC making a bid at a price that is not supported by the board as there is little chance it could succeed with so many shares tied up with the decision makers. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.perthnow.com.au/business.../story-e6frg2s3-1226217088075?from=public_rss

EXTRACT Resources has called a trading halt as the deadline looms for takeover talks between its major shareholder, Kalahari Minerals, and China. 

The Perth-based company today said it expected to make an announcement regarding the talks by the start of local stock market trade on Monday or earlier.

The market is eagerly waiting on the outcome of takeover talks between Extract’s 42.74 per cent shareholder, Kalahari, and China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp (CGNPC), with Extract today saying an announcement will be made on the London Stock Exchange.

Under Australian takeover rules, should CGNPC make a bid for Kalahari, it must also make an offer for Extract.

Extract’s main asset is the Husab uranium project in Namibia, considered to be one of the world’s largest deposits of the commodity.

It has been previously reported that an offer for Extract could value the company at around $2.2 billion.

Dow Jones Newswires has reported that CGNPC has until the end of Thursday (London time) to make a firm offer for Kalahari, unless the UK Takeover Panel agrees to extend the deadline.

Kalahari has previously said CGNPC may make a cash offer of 243.55 pence a share.

Shares in Extract last traded at $8.09 before the trading halt was called

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...er-by-China-Guangdong-Nuclear-Power-Corp.html

*Kalahari close to £600m takeover by China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp 

Kalahari Minerals was in focus amid talk China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp is close to finalising its £610m takeover of the uranium mining company.*

By Ben Harrington
11:24PM GMT 07 Dec 2011

The two have been in talks for several months about a deal. Discussions have progressed well in recent weeks, with Aim-listed Kalahari saying in November it was in negotiations about an offer valuing the mining group at 243p a share.

However, Kalahari also warned last month that there can "be no certainty that an offer will be made for the company".

Traders said a formal offer for Kalahari – whose key asset is a 42.74pc interest in Extract Resources Limited, owner of the world-class Husab Uranium Project in Namibia – was due to be unveiled as early as this morning. ("THURSDAY MORNING UK TIME").

Kalahari, whose shares have been rising recent weeks, perked up 2 ½ to 235p.

2498


----------



## bigdog (9 December 2011)

WITH ONLY 6.1% INDICATED ACCEPTANCES, THEY WILL NEED THE BIG SHAREHOLDERS TO SELL THEIR SHARES.

THE MAJOR SHAREHOLDERS THEY NEED TO CONVINCE ARE RIO, APAC, NIPPON URANIUM, AND M&G WHO BETWEEN ALL OF THEM OWN OVER 50% OF KAH,

IMO THIS WILL BE HARD TO ACHIEVE AT THIS BARGIN PRICE AND ALSO RIO'S 19% HOLDING IN BOTH EXT & KAH

*"The Offer will be conditional on, inter alia, acceptances being received in respect of more than 50 per cent. of Kalahari Shares on a fully diluted basis."

the Kalahari Directors intend unanimously to recommend that Kalahari Shareholders accept the Offer, as the Kalahari Directors have irrevocably undertaken to do, in respect of their own beneficial holdings, amounting, in aggregate, to 5,518,813 Kalahari Shares, representing approximately 2.2 per cent. of Kalahari's issued ordinary share capital. 

Letters of intent to accept or procure the acceptance of the Offer have also been received from certain Kalahari Shareholders amounting, to 9,839,083 Kalahari Shares, representing approximately 3.9 per cent. of Kalahari's issued ordinary share capital."*


http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/News/Latest_News/Recommended_Cash_Offer/News.aspx?id=300

*Recommended Cash Offer*
08 December 2011

NOT FOR RELEASE, PUBLICATION OR DISTRIBUTION IN WHOLE OR IN PART IN, INTO OR FROM ANY JURISDICTION WHERE TO DO SO WOULD CONSTITUTE A VIOLATION OF THE RELEVANT LAWS OF SUCH JURISDICTION 
8 December 2011 

*RECOMMENDED CASH OFFER*

BYTAURUS MINERAL LIMITED (“Taurus”)(a company formed at the direction of CGNPC Uranium Resources Co., Ltd. (“CGNPC-URC”) and The China-Africa Development Fund (“CADFund”))FORKALAHARI MINERALS PLC (“Kalahari”)

*Summary*

Further to the announcement on 10 November 2011 that Kalahari and CGNPC-URC remained in discussions in relation to a possible offer, the boards of Kalahari and CGNPC-URC are pleased to announce that they have reached agreement on the terms of a recommended cash offer for the entire issued and to be issued share capital of Kalahari (the “Offer”). 

Under the terms of the Offer, Kalahari Shareholders will receive 243.55 pence in cash for each Kalahari Share (the “Offer Price”). The Offer Price values Kalahari's fully diluted share capital, including shares attributable to Options at approximately £632 million. 

The Offer will be conditional on, inter alia, acceptances being received in respect of more 
than 50 per cent. of Kalahari Shares on a fully diluted basis.

*The Offer Price represents: *

a premium of approximately 16.1 per cent. to the average Closing Price of 209.7 pence per Kalahari Share for the six months prior to and including 4 March 2011, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to the first announcement by CGNPC-URC of a possible offer for Kalahari; and    

a discount of approximately 1.0 per cent. to the Closing Price of 246 pence per Kalahari Share on 7 October 2011, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to the commencement of the Offer Period. 

The Offer Price has been determined on the basis that no dividend in respect of the Kalahari Shares will be declared or paid by Kalahari after the date of this announcement. 

Taurus is a newly incorporated company and formed at the direction of, and indirectly owned by, CGNPC-URC and CADFund. 

CGNPC-URC, a state-owned enterprise in the PRC, has established strong relationships with domestic and overseas manufacturers and suppliers of natural uranium. An acquisition of Kalahari is in line with its ongoing strategy to support development of important new sources of natural uranium supply. 

CADFund is an equity investment fund, indirectly 100 per cent. owned by China Development Bank Corporation (“CDB”), which aims to support and encourage Chinese companies in developing cooperation with Africa and making investment in Africa. 

Kalahari is an AIM and NSX listed resource company with uranium, gold, copper and other base metal interests in Namibia. Kalahari’s key asset is its holding of 42.5 per cent. in ASX, TSX and NSX listed Extract Resources Limited (“Extract”) (on a fully diluted basis). Extract is progressing towards development of the Husab Uranium Project, strategically located within a 50 kilometre radius of several world class uranium deposits. 

The Kalahari Directors, who have been so advised by Azure Capital Limited (“Azure”) and Ambrian Partners Limited (“Ambrian”), consider the terms of the Offer to be fair and reasonable to Kalahari Shareholders. In providing their advice, Azure and Ambrian have taken into account the commercial assessments of the Kalahari Directors. 

Accordingly, the Kalahari Directors intend unanimously to recommend that Kalahari Shareholders accept the Offer, as the Kalahari Directors have irrevocably undertaken to do, in respect of their own beneficial holdings, amounting, in aggregate, to 5,518,813 Kalahari Shares, representing approximately 2.2 per cent. of Kalahari's issued ordinary share capital. 

Letters of intent to accept or procure the acceptance of the Offer have also been received from certain Kalahari Shareholders amounting, to 9,839,083 Kalahari Shares, representing approximately 3.9 per cent. of Kalahari's issued ordinary share capital. 

It is intended that the Offer is to be effected by means of a takeover offer within the meaning of Part 28 of the Companies Act. The Offer Document, containing further information about the Offer, together with the Form of Acceptance, will be posted to Kalahari Shareholders and (for information purposes only) to holders of Options as soon as practicable (and, in any event, not later than 5 January 2012 unless otherwise agreed with the Panel).

Zhiping Yu, CGNPC-URC's Managing Director said:“We are delighted to have secured the support of the Kalahari Directors, as we believe this highlights both the attractive value of the Offer and CGNPC-URC's status as an excellent partner for the future development of the Husab Uranium Project.” 
Commenting on the Offer, Mark Hohnen, Kalahari's Executive Chairman said:“The Husab Uranium Project is a world class uranium asset that has tremendous strategic importance in the industry due to its quality and scale.  In the light of the unexpected circumstances in Japan and their impact on uranium equities, the Kalahari Directors recognises the altered market dynamic and subsequently views the Offer from CGNPC-URC as attractive. The Kalahari Directors view CGNPC-URC as an excellent partner for the realisation of the full potential of the Husab Uranium Project to the benefit of all stakeholders.”

This summary should be read in conjunction with, and is subject to, the full text of the following announcement (including its appendices). 

The Offer will be subject to the Conditions and further terms set out in Appendix I to this announcement and to the terms and conditions to be set out in the Offer Documentation when issued. Appendix II contains the bases and sources of certain information used in this summary and the following announcement. Appendix III contains details of the irrevocable undertakings and letters of intent referred to in this announcement. Appendix IV contains definitions of certain terms used in this summary and the following announcement. Appendix V contains an outline of the formula applied in setting the Extract Offer Price, as described in paragraph 17.

2568


----------



## bigdog (10 December 2011)

http://www.businessday.com.au/business/uranium-miner-faces-chinese-power-play-20111209-1onq1.html

*Uranium miner faces Chinese power play *
Greg Roberts
December 10, 2011

THE corporate watchdog says a Chinese state-owned power company has to launch a $2.2 billion takeover for Australian uranium company Extract Resources if the Chinese group is successful in its bid for Extract's 43 per cent shareholder.

China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group Uranium Resources Company launched a friendly takeover bid overnight on the London Stock Exchange offering £632 million ($A979 million) for Extract's main shareholder, Kalahari Minerals, which owns 43 per cent.

Under Australia's stock exchange rules CGNPC would then have to follow the Kalahari offer with a bid for Extract because it would own more than 20 per cent of its shares.

Perth-based Extract said yesterday that CGNPC would be required to offer shareholders $8.65 a share, as it had received a ruling from the Australian Securities and Investments Commission that CGNPC had to make a bid under Australian regulations.

Shares in Extract Resources rose 38 ¢, or 4.7 per cent, to $8.47 yesterday.

The key motivation for CGNPC targeting Kalahari is gaining access to the Extract-owned Husab uranium deposits in Namibia, the fourth-largest in the world. China wants new sources of uranium to help shore up resource security. It is the world's largest energy user and keen user of nuclear power.

Extract yesterday said it had been lobbying ASIC for the takeover requirement and was pleased to have received it. But Extract also suggested there were alternatives to CGNPC's takeover.

Rio Tinto operates the neighbouring Rossing uranium mine and owns 14 per cent of Extract, making it the second-biggest shareholder.

''The company has received a strong level of interest in Husab from potential strategic investors,'' it said. ''These discussions are continuing and include a range of possible investment structures.''

Last week, the Namibian government granted a mining licence to Extract to exploit the Husab deposit in a $1.5 billion project. The government said the project would contribute 5 per cent to Namibia's gross domestic product and 20 per cent to exports, with a mining life of 20 years, the project's chief executive Norman Green said.

2705


----------



## bigdog (13 December 2011)

I hope that there are other bidders!

http://www.miningmx.com/news/energy/Rio-Tinto-a-likely-Husab-partner.htm

*Rio Tinto a likely future partner at Husab*
 AndrÃ© Janse van Vuuren | Fri, 09 Dec 2011 17:38

[miningmx.com] -- RIO Tinto could enter into another partnership with a Chinese firm, this time in Namibia, where its Rossing uranium mine would give it an edge to be the preferred partner as China swoops on another strategic asset.

 A consortium consisting of the China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group (CGNPC) and the China-Africa Development Fund on Thursday made a £632m bid for Kalahari Minerals, which has a 42.74% stake in ASX-listed Extract Resources as a key asset.

 Extract owns the Husab uranium project in Namibia – the world’s fourth largest uranium deposit - and was last week granted a mining licence to proceed with the $1.65bn development of the mine, which would produce 15 million pounds uranium per year for an initial 16 years.

 In addition to its offer for Kalahari, the bidding consortium said it would make an A$8.65/share bid for Extract should the majority of Kalahari’s shareholders accept its price. Kalahari’s board has recommended the consortium’s offer.

 Rio, which in the past has been touted as another potential suitor for Kalahari and Extract, already owns a stake of 11% and 14% in the two companies respectively.

 The Husab project was known as RÃ¶ssing South until Extract renamed the project late last year to avoid confusion with Rio’s existing RÃ¶ssing uranium mine, six kilometres to the north. Rio saw Rossing’s latest life of mine plan continuing operating to 2023; although it would require a large increase in stripping for the next three years to open up new areas of the pit.

 RBC Capital Markets analyst Des Kilalea, told Miningmx on Friday it would be unlikely for Rio to turn hostile with a counter bid for Husab, saying some tie-up between CGNPC and Rio would make the most sense for both parties - with Rossing able to offer cost-saving synergies to future operations at Husab.

 “At some point they may come in as a partner in the transaction,” said Kilalea. “How that will come to be is unclear. But I would thought that in an ideal world Rio would be the operator and provide some of the capital.”

 Fairfax analyst John Meyer concurred, saying the share price of both Extract and Kalahari suggested the market was not expecting an offer from a third party.

 “There may…be a way for Rio to be involved in the Extract uranium asset as an operator through some joint arrangement with CNGPC, whose main business is a utility and not an operator of mines,” Meyer said in a note to clients.

 Kilalea pointed to Rio’s well-established relationships with Chinese firms – Chinalco is Rio’s biggest single shareholder and partner at the Simandou iron ore project in Guinea, as an example.

 Uranium also forms part of Rio’s core commodities. Kilalea branded Rossing as getting “long in the tooth”, and described the recently acquired Hathorn – with significant uranium exploration assets in Saskatchewan, Canada - as a “long dated” prospect.
 “They would be able to get going at Husab much sooner,” he said. 

CARRY ON 
CNGPC’s bid for Kalahari is at a 16.1% premium to the average closing price over the last six months – 16% lower than the initial offer by the consortium six months ago, prior to the Fukushima nuclear disaster in Japan.

 Extract, meanwhile, said it didn’t take part in the discussions between the consortium and Kalahari, and would continue with its own plans to develop Husab.

 “…the company has received a strong level of interest in Husab from potential strategic investors,” Extract said in a statement. “These discussions are continuing and include a range of possible investment structures.”

2964


----------



## bigdog (14 December 2011)

EXT $8.500 $-0.010 -0.12% @ Wed 14 Dec 2011 10:47 AM  

There are only 24 millions shares not held by the top 20 shareholders published December 9 2011
-- looks like top 20 shareholders are selling!

Large trades have happened the first 40 minutes today

10:39:34 AM 8.500 125,000 $1,062,500.000 XT
10:37:49 AM 8.500 500,000 $4,250,000.000 S1 XT
10:05:19 AM 8.500 499,736 $4,247,756.000 S1 XT
10:02:47 AM 8.500 500,000 $4,250,000.000 S1 XT

3030


----------



## bigdog (17 December 2011)

There has been increased trading of EXT during the past six days!

Date.......	Close	Volume

16-Dec-11	8.50	1,133,125
15-Dec-11	8.49	3,215,408
14-Dec-11	8.50	2,262,609 
13-Dec-11	8.51	1,979,424
12-Dec-11	8.50	1,426,479
09-Dec-11	8.47	7,019,723 day after announcement of CGNPC offer for KAH shares
08-Dec-11	8.09	654
07-Dec-11	8.09	394,262
06-Dec-11	8.10	725,181
05-Dec-11	8.12	473,959

The majority of the trading has involved the top 20 shareholders!
-- open the attached pdf to review the changes in Top 20 Dec 14 vs Nov 28

3326


----------



## bigdog (6 January 2012)

Received email from Kalahari today reporting:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

5 January 2012

*RECOMMENDED CASH OFFER FOR KALAHARI MINERALS PLC (“Kalahari”) BY TAURUS MINERAL LIMITED (“Taurus”) (A COMPANY FORMED AT THE DIRECTION OF CGNPC URANIUM RESOURCES CO., LTD (“CGNPC-URC”) AND THE CHINA-AFRICA DEVELOPMENT FUND (“CADFund”))*

*Posting of Offer Document*

Further to the announcement made on 8 December 2011 in relation to the proposed acquisition of Kalahari, Taurus hereby announces that the offer document (the “Offer Document”) containing the full terms and conditions of the Offer, is being posted today to Kalahari Shareholders (and, for information only, to persons with information rights), together with the related Form of Acceptance.

The Board of Kalahari has unanimously recommended that Kalahari Shareholders accept the Offer. In addition, Taurus has received irrevocable undertakings from the Kalahari Directors representing, in aggregate, approximately 2.2 per cent. of the issued share capital of Kalahari, to accept the Offer.  Letters of intent to accept or procure the acceptance of the Offer have also been received from certain Kalahari Shareholders amounting to 8,864,522 Kalahari Shares (representing approximately 3.5 per cent. of Kalahari’s existing issued share capital) as at 4 January 2012, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to this announcement.  

*Accordingly, in aggregate, Taurus holds, or has received irrevocable undertakings or letters of intent to accept the Offer, in respect of 14,383,335 Kalahari Shares representing approximately 5.7 per cent. of Kalahari's existing issued share capital as at 4 January 2012, being the latest practicable Business Day prior to this announcement.  The Offer will remain open for acceptance until 1.00 p.m. ( London time) on 2 February 2012.*

To accept the Offer, if you hold your Kalahari Shares in certificated form (that is, not in CREST), the Form of Acceptance should be completed as soon as possible and in any event so as to be received by post, or (during normal business hours only) by hand, to Capita Registrars, Corporate Actions, The Registry, 34 Beckenham Road, Beckenham, Kent BR3 4TU no later than 1.00 p.m. (London time) on 2 February 2012.

Acceptances in respect of Kalahari Shares in uncertificated form (that is, in CREST) should be made electronically through CREST so that the TTE Instruction settles not later than 1.00 p.m. ( London time) on 2 February 2012.  If you are a CREST sponsored member, you should refer to your CREST sponsor as only your CREST sponsor will be able to send the necessary TTE Instruction to Euroclear.

If you are in any doubt about the action you should take, you should without delay consult an independent financial adviser authorised under the Financial Services and Markets Act 2000 if you are in the UK or, if you are outside the UK , another appropriately authorised independent financial adviser.

Copies of the Offer Document and the Form of Acceptance will be available free of charge, subject to certain restrictions relating to persons resident in Restricted Jurisdictions, for inspection on CGNPC-URC's website at www.cgnurc.com.cn and on Kalahari's website at www.kalahari-minerals.com, during the course of the Offer.

Kalahari Shareholders should carefully read the Offer Documentation in its entirety before making a decision with respect to the Offer.

Terms and expressions used in this announcement shall, unless the context otherwise requires, have the same meanings as given to them in the Offer Document.

4488


----------



## bigdog (11 January 2012)

ASX Ann today:
*11/01/2012 Update Regarding Proposed Downstream Offer for Extract *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01258870

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...stralian+|+Business+|+Breaking+Business+News)

*News article that covers today's ASX ann*

*Extract takeover clears hurdle *

by: Robb M. Stewart 
From: Dow Jones Newswires 
January 11, 201211:19AM

EXTRACT Resources said today Namibia's competition authority approved a possible takeover of the company that would be triggered by a successful Chinese bid for its largest shareholder, Kalahari Minerals. 

Extract said in a statement it was informed the Namibian Competition Commission had approved its potential acquisition without conditions. 

The approval is a condition for a ₤632 million ($950m) proposed bid for Kalahari by nuclear fuels supplier China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp and China-Africa Development Fund. 

A successful takeover would trigger an $8.65 a share offer for Extract, valuing the company at around $2.17 billion. 

Extract said its independent directors are continuing to review all available opportunities, and would only make a recommendation on the proposed offer by CGNPC and its partner when a bid was actually made. 

Kalahari's main asset is its nearly 43 per cent stake in Extract, which is developing a uranium deposit in Namibia. The Husab project promises to be one of the world's largest uranium mines, and neighbors Rio Tinto's Rossing uranium deposit. 

Extract, which has held talks with Rio over a possible combination of Husab and Rossing, last month said it's continuing to hold talks with potential partners. 

Rio owns an almost 14 per cent stake in Extract, in addition to a 12 per cent interest in Kalahari.

4936


----------



## bigdog (13 January 2012)

CGNPC (Deutche Bank AG) Kalarhari holding of 9,363,639 shares or 3.7% suggests that CGNPC is having difficulty to reach 50% plus 1 shareholding in KAH!!!

None of us want this deal to go through at this offer price for KAH and clearly neither do most of the KAH  and EXT shareholders.

http://www.kalahari-minerals.com/Investor_Relations/Shareholder_analysis/default.aspx?id=15
*KAH - Kalahari Key Shareholders as at 3 January 2012*

*Key Shareholders____  Number _ Percent*
APAC Resources Capital 36,296,059 14.5%
Nippon Uranium Resour 33,781,505 13.5%
M&G Investment Manag 30,600,000 12.2%
Rio Tinto International H 28,267,310 11.3%
UBS Investment Bank__ 13,621,384 5.4%
CQS________________ 12,154,105 4.8%
JP Morgan Asset Manag  12,023,400 4.8%
*Deutche Bank AG_____9,363,639 3.7% for CGNPC*

5105


----------



## bigdog (23 January 2012)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01261287

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
*Update Regarding Proposed Downstream Offer for Extract Resources*

January 23, 2012: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract" or the “Company”) notes the announcement on the London Stock Exchange by Taurus Mineral Limited (“Taurus”) advising that Taurus had received valid acceptances of its offer for Kalahari Minerals (“Kalahari”) representing approximately 29.4 per cent of the existing issued share capital of Kalahari.

Under the terms of the relief granted to Taurus by the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (“ASIC”), Taurus must proceed with making an off-market takeover offer to all Extract shareholders within four weeks of Taurus having received acceptances of the Kalahari offer in respect of more than 50% of the voting rights in Kalahari.

Extract’s Independent Directors intend to make a recommendation in relation to the Taurus offer for Extract once such an offer is made. In the meantime, Extract’s Independent Directors are continuing to actively investigate all available alternatives that could maximise value for all Extract shareholders.

6181


----------



## bigdog (1 February 2012)

What is RIO's strategy in this deal?

http://www.businessday.com.au/busin...-set-for-chinese-takeover-20120201-1qs2d.html

*Extract Resources set for Chinese takeover *
Peter Ker
February 1, 2012 - 9:51AM

ASX-listed uranium play Extract Resources appears more likely to fall into Chinese hands, after Rio Tinto sold a strategic bundle of shares overnight.

Extract has been stalked in recent times by the China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group which is attracted to Extract's highly prospective Husab uranium deposit in Africa.

The state-owned chinese group has been buying up shares in Extract's biggest shareholder - Kalahari Minerals - in a move that has been expected to trigger a downstream bid for Extract.

Advertisement: Story continues below Extract had been trying to cultivate rival suitors, but hopes that Rio Tinto may be such an alternative appeared to dim overnight, when Rio sold its 11 per cent stake in Kalahari to the Chinese group.

The sale means the Chinese now own more than 40 per cent of Kalahari and are close to the trigger point - set by the Australian Securites and Investments Commission - that would force a downstream bid for Extract.

Shares in Perth-based Extract were worth $8.55 at the close of Australian trading last night.

6784


----------



## bigdog (2 February 2012)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/12787865/rio-sells-kalahari-stake-to-chinese/

*Rio sells Kalahari stake to Chinese*
Kate Emery, The West Australian 
February 2, 2012, 6:18 am

Investor hopes of a bidding war for Extract Resources were last night all but dead after Rio Tinto sold its stake in the Perth group's biggest shareholder to China, scotching speculation it could mount a $2.2 billion counter offer.

Rio's decision to sell its 11.1 per cent stake in London-listed Kalahari Minerals into China Guangdong Nuclear Power's £632 million ($933 million) cash takeover puts the Chinese group in striking distance of the 50 per cent threshold that will force it to launch a downstream offer for Extract.

It could also open the door to a Rio-CGNPC joint venture, given Rio's Rossing mine is just 7km from Extract's Husab project in Namibia - one of the world's biggest undeveloped uranium deposits and the prize at the heart of CGNPC's bid for Kalahari.

Rio, which picked up stakes in Kalahari and Extract in 2008 has long been seen as a potential bidder for Extract.

However, more recent industry speculation has focused on the likelihood Rio could partner with CGNPC in a Husab-Rossing joint venture.

Either way, Extract shareholders should know by tomorrow whether they are facing an $8.65-a-share cash offer from CGNPC. Its offer for Kalahari, conditional on securing 50 per cent, is scheduled to close in London tonight.

Kalahari's biggest asset by far is its 42.7 per cent stake in Extract and Australian corporate law dictates it would have to launch a bid for Extract if it succeeds in taking control of Kalahari. It would have four weeks to do so.

According to a substantial shareholder notice lodged for Extract on January 20 CGNPC had secured 30.8 per cent of Kalahari. Coupled with Rio's stake CGNPC's stake now stands at about 41.9 per cent.

The board of Extract has yet to make a call on whether to recommend a CGNPC takeover, saying it would wait for such an offer to be launched before making a formal recommendation.

Rio was also staying mum about its intentions for its 14.2 per cent stake in Extract, with its Rossing unit saying in a statement that "a decision about whether to accept any Extract offer will be taken in due course in light of any recommendation provided by the board of Extract".

Shares in Extract closed unchanged at $8.55 yesterday.


----------



## laurie (3 February 2012)

So how in the hell can management get more than $8.65


----------



## bigdog (6 February 2012)

06/02/2012   Update on proposed offer for Extract  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01265911

*ASX/MEDIA RELEASE**Update on Proposed Offer for Extract Resources*

February 6, 2012: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract" or the
“Company”) notes the announcement by Taurus Mineral Limited (“Taurus”) that it has
received acceptances under its offer for Kalahari Minerals (“Kalahari”) in respect of 89.5%
of the existing issued share capital of Kalahari and declared the offer for Kalahari wholly
unconditional.

Under the terms of the relief granted to Taurus by the Australian Securities and
Investments Commission (“ASIC”), Taurus must now proceed with making the proposed
all-cash A$8.65 per share takeover offer for Extract (the “Extract Offer”) by no later than
March 1, 2012. Once offer documentation (in the form of a Bidder’s Statement) has been
dispatched by Taurus to Extract shareholders, the Extract Offer must then remain open for
a minimum of one month.

Under the terms of the ASIC relief, Taurus is also required to declare the Extract Offer free
from any outstanding conditions by no later than February 16, 2012 in order to satisfy
contracts under the offer for Kalahari.

Extract’s Independent Directors intend to make a recommendation to shareholders once
they have had an opportunity to review and evaluate the Taurus Bidder’s Statement and
there is an offer for Extract shareholders to consider.

In the meantime, shareholders are advised to take no action and await further guidance
from the Extract Independent Directors, who are continuing to actively investigate whether
there are any available alternatives that could maximise value for Extract shareholders.

7204


----------



## bigdog (15 February 2012)

A dissaponting $8.65 offer!

14/02/2012    Extract receives Taurus Bidder`s Statement 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01268406

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
*Extract receives Taurus Bidder’s Statement*

February 14, 2012: Extract Resources Ltd (ASX/TSX/NSX: EXT) ("Extract" or “the Company”) has today received a Bidder’s Statement from Taurus Mineral Limited (“Taurus”) containing the terms of the proposed unconditional cash offer for all of the shares in Extract at a price of A$8.65 per share (“Taurus Offer”).

Extract’s Independent Directors will carefully review the Taurus Bidder’s Statement and provide Extract shareholders with a Target’s Statement containing the Directors' recommendation and all relevant information to allow shareholders to make an informed decision on the Taurus Offer. Offers must be despatched to Extract shareholders by no later than 1 March 2012, at which point the Taurus Offer will open for acceptance. The Taurus Offer must then remain open for at least 30 days.

In the meantime, shareholders are advised to take no action and await further guidance from Extract’s Independent Directors.

Extract also notes that the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (“ASIC”) has granted Extract relief from s640(1) of the Corporations Act 2001, which would otherwise require Extract's Target's Statement to be accompanied by an Independent Expert's Report. This potential requirement arose as a result of the sequencing of Taurus' upstream offer for Kalahari Minerals plc followed by its offer for Extract. Extract’s Independent Directors believe the granting of the relief constitutes a recognition by ASIC of Extract's independence from Taurus.

14/02/2012    Taurus Minerals launches Unconditional all Cash Offer  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01268365

14/02/2012    Bidder`s Statement - Off-market bid by Taurus Minerals   
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01268354


----------



## bigdog (23 February 2012)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/12976900/gang-of-four-extract-riches/

*Gang of four Extract riches*
Kate Emery, The West Australian 
February 22, 2012

The $2.2 billion fight for Extract Resources has proved a windfall for a handful of Perth businessmen who have made tens of millions backing the WA success story.

Former Murchison Metals executive chairman Paul Kopejtka and executive director Robert Vagnoni, Adventure World owner Steve Sikirich and one-time Extract managing director Peter McIntyre were among the uranium explorer's earliest supporters.

With China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp poised to swallow Extract in an $8.65-a-share cash offer, calculations by _WestBusiness _ suggest the long-time backers have collectively pocketed, or are in line to pocket, more than $100 million since the fight for Extract began in earnest a little over two years ago.

For most shareholders CGNPC's long-awaited bid means a handsome profit, with Extract shares up 842 per cent in five years. But others, including many of the stock's long-time backers, have already taken advantage of its soaring share price - it hit $11.17 a share in September 2009 - to sell down or sell out.

Extract started life as a Murchison gold explorer but the seeds for its success were sown in May 2005 when it paid $400,000 to earn 51 per cent of Namibia's Husab undeveloped uranium project, now recognised as one of the world's biggest uranium deposits.

Today former Extract director Mr Sikirich and Mr Vagnoni are two of the biggest individual investors on Extract's register. Both have followed it since the early days.

Mr Sikirich held seven million shares in 2009 - worth $60 million at the current share price - but Extract's most recent figures show his stake dropped to three million shares by September last year. _WestBusiness _understands Mr Sikirich has since sold down further to about 1.25 million shares, worth $11 million.

Mr Vagnoni had 1.253 million shares at September, worth $11 million under CGNPC's bid.

Mr Kopejtka, a shareholder since Extract's start as rebadged Tuart Resources, has not appeared in the list of top 20 shareholders since 2009. However, it is understood he has pocketed more than $20 million selling his stakes in Extract and former 42.7 per cent shareholder Kalahari Minerals, which has been swallowed by CGNPC under a separate £632 million ($936 million) takeover.Then there is Mr McIntyre, who joined Extract through the backdoor listing of Coronet Resources to become the company's boss and one of its biggest shareholders. Coronet's major asset then was the Burnakura gold project sold to TSX-listed ATW Venture Corp when Husab became a company-maker.

When Mr McIntyre stepped down in 2009, he and wife Pamela held 5.43 million shares, which had he kept them would be worth $47 million under CGNPC's bid.

However, _WestBusiness _understands Mr McIntyre has already sold his entire Extract stake, most at a time when takeover rumours - including speculation about shareholder Rio Tinto - pushed its shares well above the value of the CGNPC offer that later emerged.

8304


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2012)

There are many disappointed shareholders out there with this outcome!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-a-2-2-billion-offer-accepted-by-extract.html

*Extract Accepts Guangdong Nuclear’s A$2.2 Billion Offer*
By James Paton - Mar 1, 2012 7:40 PM 

China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group Co.’s A$2.2 billion ($2.4 billion) offer for Extract Resources Ltd. (EXT), owner of the world’s fourth-largest uranium deposit, was endorsed by the board of the Perth-based explorer. 

The directors recommended that shareholders accept the A$8.65-a-share cash offer from Taurus Mineral Ltd., a venture of the state-owned Chinese company and the China-Africa Development Fund, Extract said today in a statement. 

The approach was triggered by Guangdong Nuclear’s bid for Kalahari Minerals Plc (KAH), which owns 43 percent of Extract. China’s second-largest reactor builder, seeking new supplies of uranium to feed demand for nuclear power, offered 632 million pounds ($1 billion) for the London-based company in December. 

“You can be sure that all the serious players we’ve engaged with,” Extract Chief Executive Officer Jonathan Leslie said by phone today from London. “The appetite wasn’t there to trump the Guangdong bid, even though very strong interest has been shown” in its Husab project in Namibia. 

Rio Tinto Group, owner of the world’s third-biggest uranium mine at Rossing, 7 kilometers (4.4 miles) from Extract’s deposit, said last month it has held talks with Guangdong Nuclear on jointly developing the two sites. London-based Rio Tinto owns 14.2 percent of Extract and in January accepted Guangdong Nuclear’s offer for its stake in Kalahari. 

Rio Talks 
“Because of the proximity, there are synergies there” with Rio Tinto, Leslie said. “It’s obvious to look at that.” 

Australian regulators ruled Guangdong Nuclear must offer A$8.65 a share should the bid for Kalahari succeed. The Chinese company said yesterday its offer closed after receiving about 98 percent of valid acceptances from Kalahari shareholders. 

Extract closed unchanged today at A$8.60 in Sydney trading. 

Uranium prices slumped 17 percent last year to about $52 a pound after the March 2011 disaster at the Fukushima Dai-Ichi power station in Japan prompted a global review of nuclear power. Prices of about $80 are needed to make new projects attractive to developers, according to JPMorgan Chase & Co. 

“No doubt Fukushima has had a very bad effect in the near term,” Leslie said. “A lot of projects are not going to make it, at least on the old time-frame. The medium-term outlook thogh remains pretty good for uranium projects.” 

8779


----------



## Mr Z (19 March 2012)

I think that they may need to sweeten this deal, it doesn't seem to be moving that quickly.


----------



## Mr Z (20 March 2012)

Looks like RIO sold...

View attachment 01280592.pdf


----------



## bigdog (21 March 2012)

EXT ASX ANN 21/03/2012 	  	Change in substantial holding 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01280819

Tauras now hold 79.98% after the RIO sale yesterday.



http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/13222984/rios-stake-sale-seals-extract-takeover/
*Rio's stake sale seals Extract takeover*
Nick Evans, The West Australian March 21, 2012

The $2.2 billion battle for control of Extract Resources is all but over, after Rio Tinto announced the sale of its 14 per cent stake in the emerging uranium player.

There was little doubt Rio would sell into the $8.65-a-share bid from China Guangdong Nuclear Power. In February it sold its 11.1 per cent stake in Kalahari Minerals. Kalahari controlled 42.7 per cent of Extract shares and CGNPC's successful takeover of the London-listed company triggered the follow-on bid for Extract.

In a separate release yesterday, CGNPC's takeover vehicle, Taurus Minerals, said it had won acceptances for 65.2 per cent of Extract's shares. Rio's acceptance will take the Chinese giant's stake to just shy of 80 per cent.

On Monday CGNPC used its new-found muscle to reconstitute the Extract board, nominating four of its own candidates in place of Steve Galloway, John Main and Kalahari nominees Neil MacLachlan and Alastair Croyden. Of the previous Extract board, Ron Chamberlain and Inge Zaamwani-Kamwi remain as independent directors and managing director John Leslie has also stayed at the company.

Extract owns the Husab uranium project in Namibia, recognised as the world's biggest undeveloped uranium resource. CGNPC is China's second-biggest nuclear reactor builder and wants to secure offtake rights to fuel the massive expansion of Chinese nuclear energy supply over coming decades.

While Rio elected not to fight for control of Husab, only 7km from its Rossing project, analysts have speculated Rio may still wind up with a role in developing Husab, which would benefit greatly from using Rio's infrastructure. Rio's 35.7 million shares were valued at just shy of $309 million, slightly less than the $8.65-a-share offer. IN CONTROL 80% The percentage of Extract shares now controlled by China Guangdong Nuclear Power

93%


----------



## Mr Z (21 March 2012)

Done deal...! There maybe an on market surge to get to the 90% level but I don't know that is allowed?! However I am sure there are ways and means!


----------

